# Trailtouren und Enduro im Kölner Grüngürtel und Umgebung



## Komodo3000 (23. April 2011)

So, hier nun der Thread mit dem passenden Titel, für alle, die im kölner Grüngürtel ihre Feierabendrunden drehen und dabei den Anspruch haben, Trails und Enduro zu fahren. Auch wenn die Gegebenheiten eher spärlich sind, ist es doch möglich, im Grüngürtel einige nette Spielplätze zu entdecken. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich die kölner Enduropiloten hier im Thread finden, für Touren oder Parkbesuche verabreden würden, oder einfach nur zum Fachsimpeln hier herein schauen.

Ich lege direkt mal los:
Heute um 15:00 starten Little Bird und ich zu einer kleinen Runde. Dauer und Ziel je nach Lust und Laune. Tempo wird gemütlich zum Quatschen. Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz Gleueler/Militärring.


----------



## LittleBird (23. April 2011)

da simmer dabei, datt is prima!!! Vivaaaa Grüngürtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (23. April 2011)

Ich komm dann auch mal mit nem Kollegen rum.


----------



## NoStyle (23. April 2011)

Bin bei der nächst passenden Gelegenheit auch mal dabei. Wobei ich mich ja immer frage wo da die "Trails" sein sollen - ausser ein paar lokale Hüpfspots im desolaten Zustand ist da nix wirklich reizvolles.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. April 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich ja immer frage wo da die "Trails" sein sollen - ausser ein paar lokale Hüpfspots im desolaten Zustand ist da nix wirklich reizvolles.



Das stimmt natürlich. Trotzdem gibt es in Köln sicherlich einige Gleichgesinnte, mit denen man sich auf einem entspannten Feierabendründchen bekanntmachen und austauschen kann und evtl für "richtige" Endurotouren verabredet. 

Einige kleine Trailabschnitte gibt es im Grüngürtel ja durchaus.


----------



## SFA (23. April 2011)

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_in_koeln/stadtwald/
sonst:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach/
und was sonst so dazu gehört....


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. April 2011)

Leute, das war ein wirklich nettes Treffen heute!!!
War schön Euch kennen gelernt zu haben, auch wenn ich jetzt schon nicht mehr alle Namen auf dem Schirm habe. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal, gerne wieder mit Euch!


----------



## Sturmvogel (24. April 2011)

Find ich auch. War ne sehr angenehme und sympathische Truppe. Bin froh gestern doch noch zum Treffen gekommen zu sein, auch wenn ich dann eher den Bremsklotz gegeben hab. Aber einer muss diesen undankbaren Job ja machen  Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal, Jungs 

Frohe Ostern Euch allen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. April 2011)

Mal total Off-Topic, aber ich brauch mal Euren Rat was gute Werkstätten in Köln angeht. Wer bietet gute Arbeit zu vernünftigen Preisen? Wollt an 3 oder 4 meiner Bikes (nur) Servicearbeiten (Schaltung, Laufräder zentrieren, etc.) gemacht bekommen und will dann nicht viel Geld für miese Arbeit hinblättern. 
Bin für jeden Tip und jeden Erfahrungswert sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. April 2011)

Versuch´s mal hier:
http://www.bikebahnhof.de/

Meine Erfahrungen liegen zwar mittlerweile zwei Jahre zurück, doch damals empand ich sie als gut und fair.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Versuch´s mal hier:
> http://www.bikebahnhof.de/
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen liegen zwar mittlerweile zwei Jahre zurück, doch damals empand ich sie als gut und fair.
> Viel Glück.



Unterschreib ich blind - vor einigen Wochen noch auf Kulanz 'nen kompletten Satz Schaltzüge bekommen - und in Sachen Wiederbelebung Kettenblatt kurzerhand 2 Zähne beigeschliffen mit dem Comment vom Mec: "fähr'ste noch 'ne Saison mit" - Schlichte Geldmache sieht anders aus... Ride on, der Pete (Resourcenverteidiger...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (25. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Leute, das war ein wirklich nettes Treffen heute!!!
> War schön Euch kennen gelernt zu haben, auch wenn ich jetzt schon nicht mehr alle Namen auf dem Schirm habe.
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal, gerne wieder mit Euch!


 
Bin auch gern nochmal dabei aber dann mit mehr Federweg oder es muss mehr gefahren werden. 

Hätte heute auch Bock ein paar Trails zu fahren und will möglichst jetzt gleich los bevor alles mit Wanderern voll ist. Entweder Forsbach, Altenberg oder Lohmar/HCM. Jemand Lust? Tempo wird bei mir heute allerdings einiges höher werden


----------



## LittleBird (25. April 2011)

sehr nettes Treffen! Auch wenn ich den Pokal der Hügelpussy eingesteckt habe 

@ Sturmvogel: http://www.bikebahnhof.de/ ist auch mein Dealer, kann ich nur empfehlen! Leider ist es bei denen manchmal ein wenig "Tagesform abhängig", aber wenn Du mit denen sprichst löst sich alles. 

@ Ofi: heute leider nein, denn ich gehe jetzt für meine Tochter nen Scott Contessa 20 Girl anschauen. Wenn das von der Geo passt, hat sie ihr erstes MTB mit ganzen 50mm Federweg vorne, hehehehe  *
*


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. April 2011)

@ Ofi: Heut ist bei mir auch nichts zu machen. War gestern in Forsbach unterwegs. Sehr wenig Wanderer, auch zum Nachmittag hin. Übrigens, die Ewoks in Forsbach waren sehr fleißig und haben neue dicke Dinger an ihrem Spot hochgezogen. Echt nice 
Wie siehts denn der Rest der Woche aus? Hab Diese Woche komplett frei und entsprechend etwas mehr Zeit.

Danke schonmal für die Tips. Nun ja, ich dachte da auch an den Bikebahnhof. Oder an Bike Area in Mülheim. Die sollen doch recht spezialisiert sein auf "dickere" Bikes, weil die selbst auf solchen Böcken durch die Gegend fahren und sogar ein Dh- und 4X-Team haben. Hört sich ja "theoretisch" gut an. Tendiere zwischen den beiden.

@ Littlebird: Feines Bike. Gefällt Deiner Kleinen sicherlich. Und wenn das von der Größe/Geo schon paßt, kannste bedenkenlos zuschlagen, wenn der Kurs stimmt. Hat sie denn Spaß am Biken (jetzt nicht speziell MTB sondern generell mal Tourchen fahren und so)? 
Meine beiden haben auch direkt vernünftige Bikes bekommen. Vom 16" und 18" Puky aufs 20" Scott Spark JR  Da meine Große nun ein 24" (hab ihr einen Yeti CC-Rahmen in S, super leicht, mit travelbarer CC-Luftgabel und 24" Laufrädern aufgebaut) bekommt, erbt der Kleine nun das Spark. Da mir beide eifrig nacheifern und echt gern aufm Bike sitzen und es auch teils ordentlich krachen lassen, besonders der Sohnemann (was der teilweise schon gehüpft ist und wie lässig der das wegsteckt, wenn er mal einen kassiert hat, obwohl meine Tochter auch mittlerweile besser Wheelie und Manual fährt wie ich  ), bereue ich es nicht direkt in "vernünftige" Geländerädchen investiert zu haben.


----------



## GORErider (25. April 2011)

ich muss wohl mal ne lanze für bike&skate brechen.... am mediapark, hat bei mir hervorragende arbeite geleistet, besonders ist hier mechaniker"o.." zu erwähnen. breuer wollt ein paar hundert oisen und b&s hats unter hundert hinbekommen. aber letzendlich muss jeder seine erfahrungen machen. beide sind auf jeden fall fundierte ansprechpartner!

werden morgen gegen 18uhr am adenauerweiher sein(stadion).

vg
g.


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. April 2011)

Auf welchem Bike bist Du denn dann unterwegs? Damit ich Dich erkenne, sollte man sich zufällig begegnen. Kann sein, dass ich morgen nämlich ne Stadtwald-/Grüngürteltour fahre.


----------



## GORErider (25. April 2011)

nen schwarzes ht...werden auch nur am adenauer sein. bissel was neu erschaffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Ewoks in Forsbach waren sehr fleißig und haben neue dicke Dinger an ihrem Spot hochgezogen. Echt nice



wo gibts denn da so nette sachen? Ist ja bei mir in der nähe. Bin sonst im 7geb unterwegs. nur wenn man mal nach der arbeit nen stündchen fahren will, ist das ein bischen zu weit. pn wäre super.


----------



## NoStyle (26. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Trotzdem gibt es in Köln sicherlich einige Gleichgesinnte, mit denen man sich auf einem entspannten Feierabendründchen bekanntmachen und austauschen kann und evtl für "richtige" Endurotouren verabredet.
> 
> Einige kleine Trailabschnitte gibt es im Grüngürtel ja durchaus und an dem desolaten Zustand der Spots lässt sich gemeinsam sicherlich was ändern.


Bin ich bei Dir, keine Frage! Für den schnellen Feierabendkick zieht es mich ja auch immer dahin, bin von Efferen aus natürlich auch schnell da. Ich denke in Köln gibt es reichlich Gleichgesinnte, von daher ist dieser Thread äusserst sinnvoll 
Wie gesagt, bei passender Gelegenheit werde ich mich gerne anschliessen!!!
Im übrigen scheint es wohl wieder ein paar fleissige Schauffler zu geben, der ein oder andere Spot ist nämlich gar nicht mehr so desolat  Wenn ich jetzt bloss bikefreundlichere Arbeitszeiten hätte würde ich sofort mithelfen ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Sturmvogel (26. April 2011)

Yo. Wir sind immer fleißig  Wär aber auch schade einige schöne und auch schon lange bestehende Spots komplett verfallen zu lassen. Deshalb kann ich auch nur immer dazu aufrufen: Leute, haltet die Trails und Spots in gutem Zustand, damit wir noch lange was davon haben.

Bin am Do und Fr wohl wieder im Grüngürtel/Stadtwald unterwegs, dann aber wohl mit dem Dirter nur an den Spots oder für ein kleines Ründchen mit dem Enduro. Sonst noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2011)

Ich wahrscheinlich am Freitag, allerdings nicht vor 19.00 Uhr. An welchen Spots bist Du?
Hüpfen ist bei mir wohl eher schlecht, da meine Gabel beim Ausfedern klackert und sifft und dringend nen Service braucht :-( dann wohl eher "Enduro-Ründchen" ...

Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. April 2011)

Ich habe Do. und Fr. leider keine Zeit zum Biken. Am Montag wollte ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder spätestens eine Runde drehen.
Heute fahre ich übrigens mit einem Kumpel zum erten Mal nach Glüder. Bin schon richtig gespannt was da so trailmäßig geht. Die Videos auf Frosthelm machen auf jeden Fall schon Vorfreude.


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

@ Nostyle: Kann ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich sagen. Mal sehen. 

@ Mike: Montag hatten wir ja letztens schon ins Auge gefasst. Schwebt Dir da zeitlich schon was vor? Ich hab den Tag noch frei und bin deshalb da flexibel. 
Glüder ist nicht verkehrt. Bin dort auch mal mit 2 Leutchen mitgefahren. Die Trails muss man sich halt (teils doch recht hart) selbst erkämpfen, was aber ja nicht verkehrt ist. Sind halt mehr natürliche Trails und nicht wirklich lang. Aber wo hat man das hier in der "Umgebung" schon... 
Bin aber auf Dein Resume gespannt. Kannst ja dann mal erzählen wo Ihr unterwegs wart und wie's war.


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

By the way: Sollte es, so wie heut, die Tage noch weiterregnen, dann würde ich das auch gern ausnutzen und schonmal einen Spot pflege- und baumäßig in Angriff nehmen, solange die Erde schön aufgewicht und leichter formbar ist.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. April 2011)

Glüder ist wegen des miesen Wetters gecancelled worden.
Stattdessen hänge ich jetzt faul in der Bude rum. Naja, aufgeschoben ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht aufgehoben. 

Montag bin ich ebenfalls zeitlich flexibel. Wir können ja Sonntag hier im Forum noch was ausmachen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

Mal in die Runde gefragt: Wer kann Werkzeug für Arbeiten an den Spots besorgen oder weiß, wo man sowas organisieren könnte? Erstmal sowas wie Harke/Reschen und Spaten/Schaufel wäre gut. Hab selbst leider nichts hier in Köln 

@ Mike: Also ich würd auch sagen, dass wir es am Sonntag definitiv fest machen, wie wir den Montag gestalten


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. April 2011)

Moin,
wenn ich an Spots in Köln denke, dann an die der etwas urbaneren Art. Versteckt findet sich auch was rund um den Stadtwald. Hoffe für uns alle, daß ihr mit Trailpflege die Letzteren meint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (27. April 2011)

Ich glaub es gibt nur einen Spot, an dem es sich richtig lohnen würde etwas für größere Bikes zu bauen. Das wäre der am AK 1/57. Der Rundparcours ist vor kurzem etwas ausgebessert worden aber dort könnte man noch ne ganze Menge bauen und man wäre nicht mitten im Stadtwaldgebiet...(is ja auch so eine Sache dort mit nem Spaten rumzuhantieren). Ausserdem hat man bis dahin auch ein paar Kilometer zum fahren


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

@ Ferkelmann: Gibt genügend Spots im Grünen. Schon klar, dass ich nicht in der City Northshores zimmern und Dirts aufschaufeln will  

@ Ofi: Du meinst den, wo wir am Samstag den Tag haben ausklingen lassen? Den meine ich in erster Linie nämlich auch, und zwar beide Seiten.


----------



## ofi (27. April 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> @ Ofi: Du meinst den, wo wir am Samstag den Tag haben ausklingen lassen? Den meine ich in erster Linie nämlich auch, und zwar beide Seiten.


 

Nein, viel weiter draussen in der Nähe vom Breuer (ca 1km)


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. April 2011)

Aha, noch was Neues? Müsst Ihr mich mal mit hin nemen.


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2011)

Ob bauen und buddeln im Landschaftsschutzgebiet so gut ankommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Rund um Köln gibt es reichlich Gelände zum "anständigen" Geländeradfahren, welches auch für nicht führerscheinfähige Fahrer mit der Bahn gut zu erreichen ist.


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

@ Sunday: Die Spots, von denen die Rede ist, liegen auch nicht in Landschaftsschutzgebieten. Und wenn, dann wunderts, dass diese schon über Jahre Bestand haben... 
Ich wundere mich immer, wie Leute direkt annehmen, dass man direkt irgendwie irgendwo buddelt ohne vorher nachzudenken. Ich mein jetzt nicht direkt Dich, aber das ist die Reaktion vieler sobald sie hören, dass irgendwer irgendwo buddeln will. Meist 40+ CCler mit absoluter Abneigung gegen Enduristen/Freerider, weil sie denken diese seien also 14 Jahre alt. Freerider = dummer Teenietrottel. Sorry, ist aber so laut meiner Erfahrungen hier im Forum. Deshalb will ich das mal nebenbei bemerken.

@ Ofi: Hört sich wirklich interessant an. Kenn ich auch noch nicht. Vielleicht ließe sich das ja beim nächsten Mal als Tourziel anpeilen?


----------



## on any sunday (27. April 2011)

Also ich kenne in der Nähe vom Bahnhof des Herrn Breuer nur ein Gelände, wo ein paar kleine Northshores und Kicker gebaut wurden und das ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet, nur so zum wundern und nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2011)

Ich denke auch dass dort kein Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist, aber ich glaube zu verstehen was on any sunday sagen möchte  
Die Zeiten der wild buddelnden und bäumefällenden Zwillingsbrüder ist aber auch schon ein paar Jährchen her 
Ich kenne jetzt die Bergheimer oder Voreifelgegend nicht so, allerdings ist Altenberg oder das Bergische für mal eben schnell nen Ticken zu weit weg ...

Die Location die ofi meint ist für Bauaktionen aller Art vermutlich noch am besten geeignet, da es vom Forstbetrieb wenig frequentiert wird, zumindest war das früher so. Allerdings sollte geklärt werden, ob da nicht ein paar Locals diverse Ansprüche stellen, bevor es mal wieder zu Konflikten kommt!


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. April 2011)

Ich verstehe auch, was er meint. Aber wie ich sagte: Es hat niemand vor in Landschaftsschutzgebieten zu buddeln. Zumindest keiner von uns. Ist genauso ein No-Go wie auf Wanderwegen etc. zu bauen. Man will ja möglichst Ärger aus dem Weg gehen und vor allem nicht umsonst bauen, nur damit es wieder platt gemacht wird. Also: Sunday meint, ohne Hirn irgendwo zu bauen und Ärger für ALLE MTBler verursachen ist sch*** - das unterschreib ich sofort. Und ich sage halt: Wer von uns macht sowas denn auch?! Also, nichts für ungut Sunday  By the way: Ich liebe Naturtrails ala Vinschgau oder Tessin. Meistens ist die Natur eben doch der beste Baumeister. 

@ Nostyle: Geb Dir da vollkommen Recht. Deshalb versuche ich auch immer die Locals an den Spots anzusprechen. Letzten Endes sind wir eine Community und jeder kann was dazu beitragen, zB neue Ideen, Ideen für Änderungen/Verbesserungen und vor allem auch Manpower. Ich würde ja auch nicht wollen, dass jemand einfach meinen in viel Arbeit entstandenen Spot für sich nutzt und dran rumbaut. Nach Rücksprache und wenns die Idee gut erscheint, dann evtl. Aber auf jeden Fall würde ich mich freuen, wenn andere den Spot respektieren und ihn pfleglich behandeln. Ein wenig Hand anlegen ist schon willkommen. Andere freuen sich sicher auch, wenn man nicht nur zum Fahren kommt, sondern eben auch mal ein wenig pflegt. Und sowas haben wir ja auch vor. Beitragen bestehende Spots lange zu erhalten und gemeinsam Spaß dran zu haben. 

Aber genug über Bauen und Schaufeln hier, das führt wie immer nur zu Mißverständnissen und man muss/soll sowas ja auch nicht unbedingt öffentlich rausposaunen 

Ich werd auf jeden Fall Freitag wieder zu ner Tour starten. Diesmal auch mehr um Kondi zu trainieren als zu hüpfen. Wohin? Noch kein Plan. Aber wenn sich noch Mitfahrer finden, bin ich auch für Anregungen offen.

By the way: Hat jemand von Euch schon die diesjährige Bikeparksaison eingeläutet? Und wer hätte Lust drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. April 2011)

Sturmvogel, NoStyle, ich finde Eure Einstellung, was das Bauen angeht, top und sie entspricht ziemlich gebnau auch meiner Meinung! 

Freitag werde ich aller Vorraussicht nach leider keine Zeit haben.

Ich will dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal das Parkfahren ausprobieren. Filthies, Winterberg, Willingen... ich bin für alles offen. Welcher Park wäre denn am "anfängerfreundlichsten"?


----------



## NoStyle (27. April 2011)

Bin jetzt nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber es kann tatsächlich sein dass o. a. Sunday Recht hat! Wenn man da was machen möchte dann bitte nur abseits der halbwegs genutzen Trampelpfade ...

Was meine Einstellung zum Bauen angeht: Klar würde ich mich gerne mehr einklinken als früher, aber Job in der Werbebranche und Freizeit ist nicht immer sooo harmonisch  vorallem aber ist mir in ca. 12 Jahren Stadtwald schon so mancher Mist untergekommen - wenn bauen/buddeln dann bitte mit Bedacht! 

Freitag wahrscheinlich Stadtwald-Cruisen, Samstag/Sonntag lieber Altenberg. Bikepark gerne, bei mir frühestens ab der 2. Maiwoche.

Mike, anfängerfreundlich ist vermutlich jeder Park, ausser Wildbad (in meiner Erinnerung). Die Filthys würden mich mal reizen, da nicht so weit weg. Winterberg lieber in der Woche und in Willingen war ich schon länger nicht mehr ...


----------



## ofi (28. April 2011)

Kann sein dass dort Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist, aber den Spot, den ich meine, gibts schon lange und ich hab ja auch nur angemerkt, dass es dort am meisten Sinn machen würde. Das vorhandene etwas vergrössern und ausbessern und man hätte schon Spass dort. Ich bin aber eh nicht mit ner Schaufel und ner Schubkarre unterwegs wenn ich bike, ist immer so unhandlich
Wenn mein Bike bis zum Wochenende wieder da ist, gehts Samstag zu den Filthies, ansonsten muss ich hier rumkurven...


----------



## Sturmvogel (28. April 2011)

Eben. Wenn, dann alles mit Bedacht. Wir sind ja auch mittlerweile in nem Alter  , in dem man vorher ein wenig nachdenkt und Rücksicht nimmt auf die Locals, die diesen und jenen Spot erst aufgebaut haben, auf die anderen Waldnutzer wie Wanderer, Jogger, Spaziergänger, etc., und auf den Wald/die Natur selbst. Du jungen ganz wilden Zeiten liegen wohl hinter uns (zumindest den meisten von uns) 

Hey NoStyle, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann am Freitag im Grüngürtel. Werde wahrscheinlich auch nur ne kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald/Grüngürtel drehen. Muss mein neues Gabel-/Dämpfersetup am Tourenrad testen...

Zu den Bikeparks:
Also Filthies find ich auch ganz gut. Recht nah, kostet nix oder kaum, und sind auch einige anfängerfreundliche Sachen dabei. 
Winterberg hat für jeden was und man kann den ganzen Tag lang Spaß haben ohne dass es langweilig wird. Aber, da hat NoStyle Recht, würd ich auch nur unter der Woche machen. Das sieht man ja immer an den Videos von Winterberg, die an WEs gedreht wurden: da steht die Schlange bis nach Willingen 
Willingen selbst hat nen schnellen Lift, die Freeridestrecke ist flowig/spaßig und recht lang. Dann haben sie noch den DH, aber der ist wirklich nichts für Anfänger. Dagegen ist der DH in Winterberg ne Forstautobahn. Selbst die Chickenways sind für viele schon ausreichend schwer. Mehr hat Willingen auch leider nicht zu bieten.
Was auch noch geht: Boppard. Ok, nur 1 Strecke, aber lustig. Der Lift ist lahm und nicht grad billig. Aber für 3 oder 4 Runs kann man zur Not auch den Weg hoch über Straße fahren/schieben  Dafür gibts da einige lohnenswerte Endurotouren.
Ähnlich wie Boppard aber mit Lift: Malmedy und Ovifat in Belgien. Spaßig, aber sehr klein. Ob sich die Anfahrt da lohnt? Keine Ahnung.
Beerfelden ginge noch. Entfernungstechnisch noch im Rahmen, und sehr spaßig (war einige Male dort). Der Bus ist nicht mehr, die haben jetzt den Schlepplift. Aber die haben auch nur an WEs geöffnet. 
Welcher nicht-alpine Bikepark mir allerdings am besten gefällt: Lac Blanc. Mehrere Strecken, alle sehr unterschiedlich (jede Strecke hat ne rote und zusätzlich ne blaue Anfängerline, was die Lines quasi verdoppelt), und jede davon schön lang. Preislich an der unteren Grenze, aber halt ca. 400km entfernt (wie Wildbad auch, aber dafür stinkt Wildbad ganz schön ab).


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. April 2011)

Der Wildbad DH ist wirklich ziemlich heftig und nicht sehr abwechslungs (nur stein) -reich.


----------



## Sturmvogel (28. April 2011)

Yep. Wildbad issen Materialkiller^^ Manche schwören jedoch drauf. Fordernd ist sie auf jeden Fall. Die Freeridestrecke dort auch nicht unbedingt der Rede wert. Kann man mal machen, klar. Aber ansonsten wie gesagt: wenn ich wählen müßte zwischen Wildbad und Lac Blanc, dann Lac Blanc. Übrigens: Der DH in Lac Blanc (La Nuts) ist auch nicht ohne, wenn man mal mit Wildbad vergleicht  Und die anderen Strecken haben es auch in sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (28. April 2011)

Hi Sturmvogel, vielleicht fährt man sich ja übern Haufen ... ähh ... Weg 

Ich konnte wegen Zeitmangel die letzten 2 Jahre nur seltenst in Parks fahren, war mehr tourenmässig unterwegs, hätte allerdings mal wieder schwer Bock - muss mich aber auch erst wieder auf heftigeres eingrooven, sonst hat sich der Spass schnell "erledigt" ...
Die Filthies würde ich gerne mal demnächst anfahren, da war ich noch nie. Wie sieht es da mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus?


----------



## Sturmvogel (28. April 2011)

Eingrooven kann man sich auch auf den leichten Strecken im Park  

Klar, können ja was ausmachen und uns morgen irgendwo treffen. Wann rollst Du denn dann los?

Bei den Filthies sollten sich auch Zimmer in der Nähe finden, soweit ich weiß. Haste vor en ganzes WE dort zu verbringen?


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2011)

Ich kann Dir erst gegen 15.00 - 16.00 Uhr sagen wann ich aus der Agentur raus komme. Kann auch sein dass ich abends Bandprobe habe, dann ist Biken nur Sa und/oder So möglich und in dem Fall lieber Altenberg als Grüngürtel - da gebe ich hier rechtzeitig Meldung!

Ich würde gerne ein Wochenende hin wenn möglich - wie gesagt, die letzten 2 Jahre waren nicht gerade bikefreundlich und ich möchte genügend Zeit haben um mich wieder an Sachen ranzutasten. Für innerhalb der Woche brauche ich leider immer etwas Vorlauf wegen Urlaubsplanung.


----------



## flow0923 (29. April 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Da ich bald aus Hannover nach Köln ziehen werde und auch ganz gerne Endurotouren fahre, würde ich mich auf jeden Fall mal bei euch einklincken.Und auch was die Besuche in umliegenden Bikeparks angeht würde ich auf mich gern anschließen.

Ich werd hier also immer mal wieder reinschauen.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Sturmvogel (29. April 2011)

Hi Flow!

Bist auf jden Fall gern willkommen. Meld Dich dann einfach.


----------



## NoStyle (29. April 2011)

So, wenn es gleich nicht mehr regnet bin ich zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 im Stadtwald, nähe Weiher am Stadion, Teufelsberg etc. 

Flow0923, gerne willkommen. Für Enduro-Touren lohnt auch ein Blick auf www.frosthelm.de - dort ist nahezu alles festgehalten.


----------



## Sturmvogel (29. April 2011)

Bei dem Wetter werde ich wohl passen. Zumal ich eh nicht weiß, wann ich daheim ankomme. Könnte spät werden. Übrigens zum Thema spätes Fahren: Wer von Euch macht auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Nightride? Oder wer hätte grundsätzlich auch mal Lust dazu?


----------



## Derk (3. Mai 2011)

So, ich fahre so gegen 17:00 Uhr von hier (Rodenkirchen) los und werde  bis zum Müngersdorfer Stadion meine Runde ausdehnen. Fährt jemand mit ?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (3. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Fahrt ihr immer noch in der Gegend Grüngürtel usw.?? Wenn ja würde ich gern mal mit. Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann aber ich brauche dringend ein paar spaßige Strecken hier in der Gegend um abends noch mal spontan loszufahren ohne groß erst irgendwo hinfahren zu müssen  war diese Woche mal im Bereich Forstbotanischer Garten unterwegs, war schon ganz okay aber das Gebiet ist doch recht übersichtlich 

LG


----------



## NoStyle (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo GreenDayGirl,

der Grüngürtel/Stadtwald wird nach wie vor recht ordentlich von Bikern frequentiert. Wirklich spassige Strecken gibt es da aber eher weniger, ausser ein paar einzelnen Jump-Spots. Aber für eine spontane Feierabendrunde ist er immer gut.
"Mithalten", was immer das im Detail auch heisst, sollte wohl kein Thema sein 
Dieser Thread ist ja noch nicht so alt und entwickelt sich erst, aber Verabredungen für dieses Gebiet finden hoffentlich hier statt, einfach reinschauen ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo und willkommen in diesem Thread Greendaygirl. 

Zu Deinen Fragen: 
"Immer noch"? Wie NoStyle schon sagte: Der Thread ist noch sehr jung. Schwer zu sagen, wie sich der Thread hier weiter entwickeln wird. Aber ich hoffe auch, dass sich hierdurch die eine oder andere Mitfahrgelegenheit und evtl. sogar kleine Grüppchen mit gemeinsamen Interessen finden werden. Ich zumindest werde wohl meine Ausflügspläne (kleine als auch große) hier im Thread posten, in der Hoffnung dass sich ab und zu mal jemand mit einklinkt. 
Was das "Mithalten" angeht. Konditionell gesehen breit gefächert. Die erste gemeinsame Tour mit 7 Fahrern hatte von allem was dabei. Die einen sind konditionell stärker, die anderen wohl fahrtechnisch. Grundsätzlich gilt: Tempo und Schwierigkeit richten sich nach dem "schwächsten" Fahrer, zumal auch fahrtechnisch niemand zu etwas gezwungen wird. Aber die Gruppe motiviert  Letzten Endes werden mehr oder weniger lockere bis zügige Runden durch den Grüngürtel/Stadtwald gefahren, wobei wir die auf dem Weg liegenden "Spielplätze" gern anfahren und uns dort etwas vergnügen. Viel mehr ermöglicht das Terrain auch nicht.
Bist auf jeden Fall herzlich eingeladen Dir einfach mal selbst auf ner kleinen Runde ein Bild zu machen. Kommst Du auch aus dem Kölner Süden, so dass das "Revier" nicht allzuviel Anfahrt für Dich bedeutet?

@ NoStyle :
Und wie siehts bei Dir in der nächsten Zeit zeittechnisch aus? Ich denke mal, dass Dich der Job nach wie vor sehr einspannt? Wenn Du in etwa weißt, wann Du mal wieder im Grüngürtel unterwegs bist, sag bescheid. Klink mich, soweit es möglich ist, gern ein. Würd mir nämlich mal gern Dein Wildcard anschauen  Stand nämlich auch bei mir mal hoch im Kurs (hatte auch selbst mal das Scream V2 - brutaler Panzer).


----------



## NoStyle (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo GreenDayGirl, ich habe zwar hier noch an keiner gemeinsamen Runde teilgenommen, aber besser als Sturmvogel hätte ich den Begriff "Mithalten" nicht ausdrücken können 

Hallo Sturmvogel, momentan entspannt sich die Lage etwas, hoffentlich!!! Do und Fr könnte, sehr spontan allerdings, klappen diese Woche, da melde ich mich hier so zeitig wie möglich! Am WE geht es vermutlich nicht, es sei denn meine Tochter hat mal wieder Lust um den Decksteiner zu Cruisen 
Das WE darauf würde ich gerne wieder nach Altenberg, aber bis dahin ist ja noch was ...
Wildcard testen ist gar kein Problem 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Ok. Früher oder später wirds schon klappen. Die Saison hat ja grad erst richtig angefangen. 

Sag mal, bist Du öfter in Altenberg unterwegs? Bin da ehrlich gesagt bisher erst 1 oder 2x gewesen. Soll ja ganz nett sein dort. 
Ich bin ja eigentlich aus der Eifel und noch nicht solange Kölner, dementsprechend bin ich mehr Trailtouren dort gefahren. Und ins Ahr-, Mosel- und Rheintal ziehts mich gern. Ich mag den teils recht felsigen Untergrund und die zerklüfteten Hänge. Fahrtechnisch schön anspruchsvoll, und in den Wäldern eher flowig. 

Na ja, "testen" nicht unbedingt (fahr ungern mit fremden Bikes). Anschauen reicht. Habs halt noch nie in Natura gesehen.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (4. Mai 2011)

Vielen Danke für die nette Begrüßung!!

Ja, ich komme aus dem Süden, genauer gesagt aus Rodenkirchen. Ich werd einfach öfter mal hier vorbeischauen und hoffen, dass es mit dem Mitfahren klappt.

LG


----------



## LittleBird (4. Mai 2011)

@ GreenDayGirl: schlechter und schissiger als ich  . . . .glaub ich nicht! 

Von daher mach Dir mal keine Sorgen!


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Ach komm Birdie, dafür spiel ich tempomäßig den Bremsklotz  Aber ist ja nicht so, als wenn wir nicht an unseren Defiziten arbeiten könnten 

Und, hast das Contessa für die kleine Lady geholt?


----------



## NoStyle (4. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Ok. Früher oder später wirds schon klappen. Die Saison hat ja grad erst richtig angefangen.
> 
> Sag mal, bist Du öfter in Altenberg unterwegs? Bin da ehrlich gesagt bisher erst 1 oder 2x gewesen. Soll ja ganz nett sein dort.
> Ich bin ja eigentlich aus der Eifel und noch nicht solange Kölner, dementsprechend bin ich mehr Trailtouren dort gefahren. Und ins Ahr-, Mosel- und Rheintal ziehts mich gern. Ich mag den teils recht felsigen Untergrund und die zerklüfteten Hänge. Fahrtechnisch schön anspruchsvoll, und in den Wäldern eher flowig.
> ...


Ich schaue hier immer täglich rein und checke, ob jemand unterwegs ist und werde auch Meldung geben wenn ich fahre. Meistens beschränkt sich das, bei spontanen Feierabendrunden, grob auf die Gegend zwischen Decksteiner Weiher und Stadion/Sportuni. Der Grüngürtel ist ja größer, kenne aber auch nicht jeden Winkel.

Was das Testen betrifft bin ich nicht so zimperlich - es ist, bei aller Technikbegeisterung, nur ein Fahrrad! Anschauen hat mit testen nix zu tun, kannst also gerne mal fahren wenn Du magst 

Ja, in Altenberg bin ich öfters, ganz einfach weil es dort tatsächlich "Trails" gibt und es knackig rauf und runter geht. Dazu ein paar Sachen fürs Adrenalin, kenne diesbezüglich aber auch nicht alles und bin auch dort meist trailtourig unterwegs, wie hier. Damit kann ich mich inzwischen deutlich mehr anfreunden und meine DH/FR/Bikepark-only-Tage sind nunmal aus Zeit-, Alters- und gesundheitlichen Gründen überschritten  Ich freue mich über jede Gelegenheit, bei der ich mit dem Bike aus der Stadt in den Wald kann - wie man das hinterher fahrtechnisch benennt ist mir mittlerweile sowas von egal 
Wenn ich meine Eltern in Neuwied besuche bin ich auch gerne im Westerwald unterwegs, aber da muss ich mich ob der Vielfalt noch orientieren. Alles in allem dürfte das von den Strecken- und landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten aber nichts unbekanntes sein.
Das linksrheinische Kölner Umland Richtung Eifel ist mir nicht bekannt, aber gerade vom Ahrtal hört man viel gutes, da würde ich auch gerne mal öfters fahren.
Da kann man sich, neben Bikepark, bestimmt genauso zusammentun und für einen Tages- oder Wochenend-Trip verabreden, würde mich freuen!

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

In der Ecke treib ich mich (als Lindenthaler) nach Feierabend auch meistens rum. Ist ja quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür. 

"aus Zeit-, Alters- und gesundheitlichen Gründen überschritten"? Du zählst Dich doch nicht schon zum alten Eisen?  
Aber sagen wir mal so (ich kenn das ja auch): Man spürt die Gelenke doch eher, auch schon nach nem halben Tag Bikepark. Verletzungen heilen u.U. auch langsamer ab. Und jobbedingt sind Sportverletzungen nicht grad der Bringer  Die jungen wilden Zeiten und Ballern ohne Hirn sind vorbei. Jetzt wird halt doch mehr auf Bedacht gefahren. Obwohl ich Bikeparks nach wie vor mehr als gern besuche, allein der Abwechslung wegen. Solche Strecken und auch Spielereien hat man dann auf seinen Haustrails doch nicht. 

Bin auf jeden Fall dafür auch mal in ner Gruppe schöne Tagestouren und auch WE-Trips (evtl. sogar 2-Etappen-Touren) zu machen. Hab ich "früher" gern gemacht. Aber die meisten, mit denen ich da unterwegs war, sind dann doch eher die CC-ler, die sich auf Waldautobahnen und flachen, nicht zu technischen, Trails am wohlsten fühlen. 

Wenn ich Glück hab, kommt heut endlich mein Dämpfer fürs Tourenradele zurück. Dann zimmer ich es heut Abend wieder zusammen und fahr es am Freitag nach Feierabend was aus. Werde dann heut Abend nen Post diesbezüglich machen.


----------



## NoStyle (4. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> In der Ecke treib ich mich (als Lindenthaler) nach Feierabend auch meistens rum. Ist ja quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür ... Wenn ich Glück hab, kommt heut endlich mein Dämpfer fürs Tourenradele zurück. Dann zimmer ich es heut Abend wieder zusammen und fahr es am Freitag nach Feierabend was aus. Werde dann heut Abend nen Post diesbezüglich machen.


Wohne in Efferen, da bin ich auch schnell vor Ort. Vielleicht klappt es ja schon Freitag und man sieht/trifft sich 



> ... "aus Zeit-, Alters- und gesundheitlichen Gründen überschritten"? Du zählst Dich doch nicht schon zum alten Eisen?
> Aber sagen wir mal so (ich kenn das ja auch): Man spürt die Gelenke doch eher, auch schon nach nem halben Tag Bikepark. Verletzungen heilen u.U. auch langsamer ab. Und jobbedingt sind Sportverletzungen nicht grad der Bringer  Die jungen wilden Zeiten und Ballern ohne Hirn sind vorbei. Jetzt wird halt doch mehr auf Bedacht gefahren. Obwohl ich Bikeparks nach wie vor mehr als gern besuche, allein der Abwechslung wegen. Solche Strecken und auch Spielereien hat man dann auf seinen Haustrails doch nicht ...


Naja, es ist halt so wie es nunmal ist - mit 44 Jahren bin ich nunmal kein Teenie mehr mit Drang zu Mutproben, aber so ähnlich sehe ich das mittlerweile auch 



> ... Bin auf jeden Fall dafür auch mal in ner Gruppe schöne Tagestouren und auch WE-Trips (evtl. sogar 2-Etappen-Touren) zu machen. Hab ich "früher" gern gemacht. Aber die meisten, mit denen ich da unterwegs war, sind dann doch eher die CC-ler, die sich auf Waldautobahnen und flachen, nicht zu technischen, Trails am wohlsten fühlen ...


Ich bin garantiert kein Leistungs- Kilometerfresser oder fahrtechnischer Könner, sondern Genussbiker, aber gerne mit trailtechnischer Herausforderung. Da müssen wir einfach mal bald konkret was planen. Ich habe übrigens vom 23.5 bis zum 5.6 Urlaub, dann wäre bei mir auch Bikepark möglich!

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Ich bin garantiert kein Leistungs- Kilometerfresser oder fahrtechnischer Könner, sondern Genussbiker, aber gerne mit trailtechnischer Herausforderung. Da müssen wir einfach mal bald konkret was planen. Ich habe übrigens vom 23.5 bis zum 5.6 Urlaub, dann wäre bei mir auch Bikepark möglich!



Auf jeden Fall. Wenns am Freitag mit nem gemeinsamen Ründchen klappt, können wir dann ja mal drüber quatschen 

Genussbiker? Find ich gut  Find auch, dass zum Biken mehr gehört als der sportliche Ehrgeiz jeden Berg tretend zu bezwingen und der Spass beim Heizen. Deshalb bin ich ja auch gern in den Alpen bzw. Bergen unterwegs, und hier in der Gegend halt im Ahr-, Mosel- und Rheintal. Weil es landschaftlich schön ist und man auch schöne Plätzchen für ne Einkehr hat 

Nach einigen Verletzungen bisher geh ich es sowieso ruhiger an. Um ehrlich zu sein ist auch die eine oder andere Blockade im Kopf. Bevor ich wieder mit 60 Sachen aus nem Anlieger schieße oder nen meterhohen Drop/meterweiten Gap versiebe, dann lieber so:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13398


----------



## LittleBird (4. Mai 2011)

he he he  . . .Safty first: nie ohne Helm und Handschuhe!


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Tja, Beinprotektoren gibts halt nur in 2er und nie in 3er Sets. Aber was solls? In meinem Alter ist das nicht mehr so relevant. In seinem Alter allerdings, in dem es noch Pläne und Träume gibt, könnte so ein Superman-to-Seatgrab-Fail-to-Nutcracker doppelt weh tun


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Mai 2011)

Was am WE geplant, wo man mit Bigbike nicht aufgeflogen ist?
Enduro ist leider gerade beim Lagerwechsel.


----------



## LittleBird (4. Mai 2011)

ich bin für dieses WE leider raus, Schatzi hat am Sa Geburtstag und am So ist Muttertag....... quasi für mich ne loose loose Situation...


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Mai 2011)

Sooo... Dämpfer ist wieder drinne. Werd jetzt draussen im Hof mal ein wenig proberollen. Und sowohl morgen als auch Freitag werd ich nach der Arbeit definitiv ein Ründchen durchs Grün drehen. Wird wohl dann zwischen 17 und 18:30, wobei ich da flexibel bin, falls sich einer einklinken möchte.

Am Samstag hab ich definitiv Zeit, Sonntag evtl. falls ich familiär nicht eingespannt werde. Ich würd dann auch gern außerhalb von Köln fahren gehen, dort wo es richtige "Berge" gibt. Mir schwebt da evtl. das Ahrtal oder der Rhein in der Gegend um Koblenz vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreenDayGirl (4. Mai 2011)

LittleBird schrieb:


> @ GreenDayGirl: schlechter und schissiger als ich  . . . .glaub ich nicht!
> 
> Von daher mach Dir mal keine Sorgen!



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten 

Freitag abend fände ich super...ich werd fleißig weiterlesen


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> ..Mir schwebt da evtl. das Ahrtal oder der Rhein in der Gegend um Koblenz vor.


 
Wäre grundsätzlich mit am Start, allerdings mit Big Bike


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

@ Ferkelmann :
Definiere mal bitte Big-Bike. 200mm v/h, 1KB vorn und DC-Gabel?

Also um die netten Trails im Ahrtal rocken zu können muss man sich die vorher durch knackige Anstiege verdienen. Wobei ich eher eine "Genusstour" geplant hab. Sprich: gemütlich bergauf, was plaudern, Landschaft genießen, und bergab schön rollen lassen  Hab also generell kein Problem damit bergauf mal mitzuschieben, oder gemütlich nebenher zu kurbeln oder auch mal hier und da zu warten (kenn das ja selbst, wenn man mit dem dicken Hobel hinterher hinkt). 
Mir schwebt eh sowas hier vor:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0325hTn8gmg"]YouTube        - Ahr MTB Trailtour[/nomedia]
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12398


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

Hat der aus 2 Videolinks 1 gemacht??? Ahhh... vorderer und hinterer Link sind separat anzuklicken...


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Mai 2011)

Toni, kennst doch meinen Hobel!?
Mmmhh, da hab ich bestimmt keinen Spass mit dem Panzer. Mit dem Enduro gerne, wenns wieder fit ist.


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass Du mit dem großen Nic Probleme aufgrund der DC und der Geo bekommen könntest. Die Trails sind nur teils flowig. Der andere Teil ist verblockt, durchsetzt, verwinkelt.


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

Noch exakt a Stündchen...  Dann ab nach Hause, ne Kleinigkeit mampfen, dann das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und rauf auf's Bike


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

schön, dass dieser Thread so fleißig belebt wird!

Ich bin heute und morgen leider raus. Bandprobe und Arbeit. 
Den Samstag werde ich mit meinem Schatz zusammen planen und hoffe dafür den Sonntag zum Biken frei zu bekommen. 
Es soll mit einigen Leuten, die nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind, Richtung Glüder gehen. Falls Ihr Interesse habt ist es sicherlich kein Problem, wenn Ihr einfach mitkommt. 

PS: Habe heute meine Variostütze bekommen!
PPS: Toni, danke für die PMs. Der Bikepark La Blanc ist ja wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## NoStyle (5. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> ... Also um die netten Trails im Ahrtal rocken zu können muss man sich die vorher durch knackige Anstiege verdienen. Wobei ich eher eine "Genusstour" geplant hab. Sprich: gemütlich bergauf, was plaudern, Landschaft genießen, und bergab schön rollen lassen  Hab also generell kein Problem damit bergauf mal mitzuschieben, oder gemütlich nebenher zu kurbeln oder auch mal hier und da zu warten (kenn das ja selbst, wenn man mit dem dicken Hobel hinterher hinkt).
> Mir schwebt eh sowas hier vor:
> YouTube        - Ahr MTB Trailtour
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12398


Gefällt mir alles doch sehr gut 

Kurze Info von mir: Freitag zwischen 18:00 und 19:45 im Stadtwald, anschliessend habe ich Probe. WE Biken entfällt bis auf Sonntag - da soll das Wetter richtig bombig werden und meine Tochter bekommt fahrradtechnische Bewegung verordnet (Decksteiner und so...) - wer mit 13 Jahren meint zu spacke Beine zu haben, dem kann geholfen werden 
Sturmvogel, hättest Du Zeit/Lust das darauf folgende WE wieder so eine Ahr-Tour zu machen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sturmvogel (5. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, die Bahn... Hoffentlich macht die mal hinne, damit ich endlich nach Hause komme...

@ Bike Mike :
Wenn ich Sonntag Zeit habe und nicht zu platt vom Samstag bin, würde ich mich evtl. einklinken. Wann und wo startet ihr? Und was schwebt euch an Km/Hm und Tempo vor? Zwecks Lac Blanc - hab nicht zuviel versprochen, oder? Aber es macht noch viel mehr Spaß die Strecken zu fahren  Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja auch mal so einen Tages- oder WE-Trip (2 Tage Bikepark oder 1 Tag Bikepark + 1 Tag Tour in den Vogesen) dorthin organisiert? Das wär natürlich mal super. 

@ NoStyle :
Ich bin zwar morgen wahrscheinlich schon früher unterwegs, aber von mir aus können wir nen Treffpunkt und ne Zeit ausmachen, dann steuer ich den im Rahmen meiner kleinen Runde an.
Und was das nächste WE angeht: Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall, solange es nicht in Strömen regnet (die Trails werden dort dann gemeingefährlich^^). Ich kann aber noch nicht 100%-ig sagen, ob es zeitlich klappt. Jedoch bin ich optimistisch, dass ich einen Tag zum Biken Zeit haben werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Mai 2011)

Fahrt ihr denn heute? Bin zwar durch 'ne Bänderriss etwas eingeschränkt, das Bike durch die Gegend treten schaffe ich aber!


----------



## Sturmvogel (6. Mai 2011)

Ich bin definitiv heut Abend wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (6. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ... und hoffe dafür den Sonntag zum Biken frei zu bekommen.
> Es soll mit einigen Leuten, die nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind, Richtung Glüder gehen. Falls Ihr Interesse habt ist es sicherlich kein Problem, wenn Ihr einfach mitkommt.



Hallo Micha,
auch wenn ich nicht viel im Forum schreibe, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass ich nicht present bin. 

Deiner Bitte hier ein paar Zeilen über die Tour zu schreiben, komme ich dann mal nach. 



Sturmvogel schrieb:


> @ Bike Mike :
> Wenn ich Sonntag Zeit habe und nicht zu platt vom Samstag bin, würde ich mich evtl. einklinken. Wann und wo startet ihr? Und was schwebt euch an Km/Hm und Tempo vor?



Die Trail-Runde wird diesmal nicht so lang wie letzte Woche mit Micha im Ahrtal. 
Diesmal bewegen wir uns nur zwischen 25-30km / 800-1000Hm.
7 Leute haben schon fest zugesagt.
Start ist am Sonntag um 11h in Glüder, Parkplatz an der Minigolfanlage, gegenüber vom Campingplatz.
Anschließend geht es wohl noch auf einen gemeinsamen Snack und Drink zum Imbiss am Tierheim.

Wer von den hier anwesenden Jungs und Mädels Lust hat auf ne nette Trail-Tour in Glüder, kann ja kurz Rückmeldung geben und sich am oben genannten Treffpunkt einfinden.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2011)

Servus Trailhunter,

danke für Dein Statement. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und freue mich schon darauf, endlich mal die legendären Trails im Bergischen kennen zu lernen.

@Sturmvogel: Wann bist Du denn heute wo unterwegs? Bandprobe fällt bei mir aus, daher wäre ich für ein kurzes Ründchen wieder zu haben. Vielleicht können wir ja einen Treffpunkt ausmachen. Ich würde so um 17:00 losdüsen Richtung Decksteiner - Stadion.


----------



## Sturmvogel (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Micha!

Also, starte ebenso gegen 17 Uhr. Können uns ja um 17:30 Uhr wieder am bekannten Treffpunkt treffen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2011)

Machen wir!
Hättest Du zufällig einen Schluck Montage- oder Kupferpaste für mich? Ich habe meine Variostütze mit Fett montiert. Dabei muss ich aber den Schnellspanner dermaßen anballern, dass die Stütze anfängt zu hakeln.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2011)

Bist Du eigentlich auch mal offline?


----------



## Sturmvogel (6. Mai 2011)

Nach der Montagepaste muss ich mal schauen. Falls ich noch was habe, bring ich sie mit. 

Tja, dank mobilem Internet, Tablets und Smartphones ist man doch heutzutage immer "connected" 

Also, bis später.

Falls sich noch jemand mit einklinken möchte: Wir fahren vom Parkplatz an der Kreuzung Militärring / Berrenrather Str. los.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Mai 2011)

Plane am Sonntag eine AM/Enduro-Tour Richtung Overath.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (7. Mai 2011)

@trailhunter:

kannst du eine grobe umschreibung geben wo es lang gehen soll?? gerne auch PN.
wär super. wir sind wenn alles klappt zufällig auch um 11 am glüder-parkplatz.

könnte man sich eventuell noch anschließen wenn die runde passt ??

danke schonmal,

grüße
kalama


----------



## Trailhunter72 (7. Mai 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> @trailhunter:
> 
> kannst du eine grobe umschreibung geben wo es lang gehen soll?? gerne auch PN. ...
> 
> ...



PN ist abgeschickt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Mai 2011)

Falls jemand Lust hat: 
Sturmvogel und ich treffen uns um 17:00 an der Kreuzung Dürener/Militärring. Lockeres Ründchen durch den GG, mit Zwischenstopps an den üblichen Spielplätzen.


----------



## GORErider (9. Mai 2011)

bin erstmal die nächsten wochen raus, schade um das schöne wetter...
hab mir letzte woche schlüsselbei li., + mittelhand re. gebrochen.

vg
g


----------



## flow0923 (9. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ja richtig der Bär am steppen.Für eine RUnde durchs Bergische würde ich mich pro forma auch schonmal anmelden wenn ich in Köln bin.Ich habe mir schon ein wenig Sorgen gemacht das es hier schwer wird jemanden zum spielen zu finden


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Mai 2011)

@ Gorerider: Das ist ja sch...! Was hast Du denn gemacht? Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.

@ flow0923: Willkommen hier! Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du in Köln bist. Dein Pitch wird sich hier schon wohlfühlen... um es auszureizen muss man aber doch schon ein bisserl raus aus Köln. Aber es gibt genug schöne Trails im Näheren Umfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme zwar aus Bergisch Gladbach (Bensberg) , würde  mich aber trotzdem freuen wenn ich mich (sobald mein neues Bike da ist) euch mal anschließen könnte.
Schein ja ne super Truppe zu sein und Sturmvogel und ich hatten auch schon mal das Vergnügen per pn.  Leider ist da nie was draus geworden.
Gerade der Aspekt des laaaannnngggssssaaaammmmennnnn Berghochfahrens reizt mich ungemein 


schöne grüße

papa-free-rider


----------



## Sturmvogel (10. Mai 2011)

@ gore :
Man, auch von mir gute Besserung. Darf man fragen wie's bzw. ob's beim Biken passiert ist?

@ papa :
Kannst Du gern machen  Yep, erinnere mich. Aber ich denke, diesmal ist die Chance größer, da ich auch zeitlich nicht mehr so eingespannt bin und mehr Zeit fürs Hobby aufbringen kann. 
Gibts in der Gegend um Bensberg ein paar lohnenswerte Trails? Sonst könnte man ja auch dort mal ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## papa-free-rider (10. Mai 2011)

also forsbach ist in der nähe. und was man da erleben kann  frosthelm-trails im bergischen-forsbach.
mein favorit: talfahrt vom Lüderich am Loch 18 vorbei


----------



## Sturmvogel (10. Mai 2011)

In der Gegend um Forsbach fahre ich auch schonmal gern, wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe (für die schnelle Feierabendrunde doch was weit) und ich keine allzu weite Anfahrt möchte. Tütberg und Lüderich bieten ja einige nette kleine Trails.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2011)

Fahrt ihr morgen oder am Samstag?


----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

bin momentan auf der Suche nach ein paar "fitteren" Endurofahrern, die eventuell auch unter der Woche Zeit hätten, um mal ein paar gemeinsame Trainingsrunden zu drehen. 
Komme selbst aus dem Raum Berg. Gladbach, aber Großraum Köln geht auch.
Bei Interesse mal hier schreiben oder PN.

Gruß,
Jerome


----------



## Sturmvogel (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall und auch evtl. am Samstag ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2011)

@Sturmvogel: Hab morgen und am Samstag frei, wäre dabei. Muss aber alles davon abhängig machen, wie es meinem Fuß dann geht. Eher locker wäre super. Gib mir bescheid. Nummer solltest du haben.

@radjey: Falls mal Interesse besteht, ich arbeite in Duckterath. Wo kommst du her? Nach einem Frühdienst könnte man vielleicht mal spontan da in der Ecke irgendwo hin zu shredden.


----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @radjey: Falls mal Interesse besteht, ich arbeite in Duckterath. Wo kommst du her? Nach einem Frühdienst könnte man vielleicht mal spontan da in der Ecke irgendwo hin zu shredden.


Komme aus Kürten, aber Duckterath ist ja nicht so weit weg.
Glaub wir haben uns auch letztes Jahr beim Endurorennen in Winterberg unterhalten.


----------



## ofi (12. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin momentan auf der Suche nach ein paar "fitteren" Endurofahrern, die eventuell auch unter der Woche Zeit hätten, um mal ein paar gemeinsame Trainingsrunden zu drehen.
> Komme selbst aus dem Raum Berg. Gladbach, aber Großraum Köln geht auch.
> ...


 

Also ich fahr gerne unter der Woche, gern tagsüber, gern ins 7G,Hardt  oder ins Bergische und glaub fit bin auch einigermaßen.
Können gern mal ne Runde drehen wenn H&S mal endlich mit meinem Bike ausm A... kommt. Warte jetzt schon vier Wochen..
Bist du der Jerome, der die Fahrtechnikkurse macht und beim SIT guided?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (12. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Bist du der Jerome, der die Fahrtechnikkurse macht und beim SIT guided?


Auch, ja


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Mai 2011)

Morgen bin ich leider raus. Samstag werde ich mich zum Entkatern wohl auf einen Geocache-Tag mit meiner Freundin einstellen. Ist für Sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## Sturmvogel (12. Mai 2011)

Sonntag soll's zwar regnen, aber wenn noch jemand keine Angst hat nass und dreckig zu werden, bin ich dabei 
Allerdings würde ich dann eher etwas in der Gegend bevorzugen. Wie wär's mit Tütberg und Lüderich?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Komme aus Kürten, aber Duckterath ist ja nicht so weit weg.
> Glaub wir haben uns auch letztes Jahr beim Endurorennen in Winterberg unterhalten.



Watt... ich habe mich da mit jemanden unterhalten? Nach ner Doppeltschicht direkt dahin... never again... xD

Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern. Warst auch recht früh da. Wegen der Durolux glaub ich. Hattest einen guten Run.


----------



## Sturmvogel (15. Mai 2011)

Schönes Wetter draussen... aber ab Mitte der Woche soll's ja wieder besser werden. Deshalb wollt ich mal anfragen, wie es kommende Woche/kommendes Wochenende mit Tourchen aussieht. Hat jemand was in Planung?


----------



## NoStyle (15. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter draussen... aber ab Mitte der Woche soll's ja wieder besser werden. Deshalb wollt ich mal anfragen, wie es kommende Woche/kommendes Wochenende mit Tourchen aussieht. Hat jemand was in Planung?


Waren heute unterwegs und hatten einfach unverschämtes Glück! Nachdem wir uns doch spontan aufgerafft hatten nach Altenberg zu fahren, gab es dort zuerst 1 bis 2 kleine Schauer, danach hatten wir oft blauen Himmel mit viel Sonnenschein und ein Grossteil der Trails waren erstaunlich trocken - irgendwie sind wir der Regenfront vorne weggefahren - wenn man sowas nur vorher wüsste!
Für innerhalb der Woche muss ich mal spontan schauen. Am WE bin ich wieder im Dienste der Vaterschaft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## radjey (15. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11754


----------



## Sturmvogel (15. Mai 2011)

@ Nostyle :
Da hattet ihr echt Glück. Wär gern mitgefahren, stattdessen gab's Brainstorming vom Feinsten  Beim nächsten Mal. Übrigens, wegen des 28./29. werd ich diese Woche bescheid bekommen.


----------



## ofi (15. Mai 2011)

So langsam gehts mir echt aufn Keks hier mitlesen zu müssen und nicht mitmachen zu können ICH WILL MEIN BIKE ZURÜCK!
@Micha: war das langsam bergauf am Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend werde ich die Tatsache nutzen, dass die Erde momentan schön nass ist und mal anfangen, den kleinen Sprung am Kalscheurer zu renovieren. Also falls jemand Lust hat zu helfen... Ich werde so ab 17:00 dort sein.

@ofi: Meinst Du mich? Ich war am Donnerstag mit jokomen bei Leverkusen unterwegs. Bergauf war es durchaus entspannt. Es wird zumindest immer gewartet, bis das Trüppchen wieder komplett ist. Da waren schon einige knackige Ramoen dabei. 

Blöde Sache übrigens mit Deinem Bike! Wie ist denn der momentane Stand?


----------



## ofi (16. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Heute Abend werde ich die Tatsache nutzen, dass die Erde momentan schön nass ist und mal anfangen, den kleinen Sprung am Kalscheurer zu renovieren. Also falls jemand Lust hat zu helfen... Ich werde so ab 17:00 dort sein.
> 
> @ofi: Meinst Du mich? Ich war am Donnerstag mit jokomen bei Leverkusen unterwegs. Bergauf war es durchaus entspannt. Es wird zumindest immer gewartet, bis das Trüppchen wieder komplett ist. Da waren schon einige knackige Ramoen dabei.
> 
> Blöde Sache übrigens mit Deinem Bike! Wie ist denn der momentane Stand?


 

Keine Ahnung, bei H&S wird die Zuständigkeit auf einen imaginären Kollegen geschoben, der mich immer zurückrufen soll was allerdings noch nie passiert ist. Da bekommt man echt Wut wenn man nach 20 Anrufversuchen mal durchkommt und dann abgewimmelt wird. Drecksladen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Mai 2011)

Echt ne fiese Kiste! Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und gute Nerven!!!
Was war denn noch mal dran zu machen?


----------



## radjey (16. Mai 2011)

Slide ED -> Kettenstrebe=Sollbruchstelle?


----------



## ofi (16. Mai 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Slide ED -> Kettenstrebe=Sollbruchstelle?


 

Diesmal nicht, hatte ich aber auch schon 2 mal. Neue Strebe (die dritte) ist eingebaut aber erst einmal in Leverkusen gefahren worden. 
Jetzt ist die Federgabel im A..., aber komplett. Ist jetzt in der 5 Woche Reparatur...

@Micha: Wenns nicht schüttet komm ich am Weiher vorbei um 5.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2011)

@Vogel: Was läuft denn letztes Mai WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (16. Mai 2011)

@ Mike: 
Mist, würde mich zu gern anschließen, da der Regen der letzten Tage jetzt wirklich ne gute Ausgangslage bieten würde etwas zu schaufeln. Leider bin ich bis Mittwoch beruflich ziemlich eingespannt, evtl. sogar die ganze Woche, so dass ich vor 7 oder 8 nicht von der Arbeit zurück bin. Muss vor meinem Urlaub noch 2 Projekte fertig bekommen. Zudem kann ich zur Zeit kein Werkzeug transportieren, zumindest nicht mit dem Auto, weil mir irgendein dummer Ar... alle 4 Reifen an meinem Auto abgestochen hat. 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir mal pro Monat 1 Schaufeltag machen und uns so Spot für Spot mal vornehmen? Pro Spot (die, die wir uns rausgesucht haben) müßte man mit 1 Tag hinkommen um diese wieder richtig fit zu machen (die besprochenen Kleinigkeiten), selbst wenn man nur zu zweit oder dritt ist.

@ ofi: 
Ich drück Dir auch die Daumen, dass da bald mal was passiert. Ich find, das was sich H&S da leistet geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich bin ja auch ein Freund von niedrigen Preisen im Laden, aber darunter sollte der Service nicht leiden. Leider bestätigen Deine Erfahrungen nur meine eigenen und auch die von Kumpeln mit dem Laden. Schade schade. 

@ Ferkel:
Na ja, da jetzt (wieder mal  ) 2 Wochen Urlaub anstehen, werd ich die nutzen. Am kommenden Montag steht Winterberg an. Am 28. ist Lac Blanc geplant (etvl. auch übers ganze WE). Und am 30. evtl. wieder Winterberg.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2011)

Wibe wäre ich ggfs. dabei, fährst mit Zug?


----------



## Sturmvogel (16. Mai 2011)

WiBe wann? Am 30.? Mit dem Zug ist momentan ungünstig, da die auf irgendeinem Teil der Strecke bauen. Kumpel haben letztens knapp 5 Std. (!!!) dahin gebraucht. Ansonsten wäre es mit dem Zug machbar. Aber vorerst läuft es auf's Auto hinaus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Am kommenden Montag steht Winterberg an.



Hey Tony,
Du fährst am 23.05. nach Winterberg? Wenn ja würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen!


Bin heute am Spot recht gut voran gekommen. Der Sprung ganz rechts ist jetzt wieder als solcher erkennbar. 
Bin auch schon 2x rüber. Die Landung muss noch verändert werden, die ist alles andere als optimal. Auch bei der Anfahrt muss noch Hand angelegt werden. Leider liegt da ein dicker Baum quer, so dass man nicht von ganz oben anfahren kann.
Die Idee mit 1x im Monat Buddeltag finde ich . Hat Spaß gemacht heute mal wieder selbst aktiv zu werden. Die Erde war auch super zu verarbeiten heute.


----------



## Sturmvogel (17. Mai 2011)

Was haste denn an der Landung noch vor? Ich würde sagen, wenn der Absprung schön geshaped ist und man genug Speed hat (mit ner guten Anfahrt), dürfte die Landung schon ok sein. Aber schauen wir uns das nochmal vor Ort an. Das kriegen wir schon gebacken.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11422


----------



## ofi (18. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bin heute am Spot recht gut voran gekommen. Der Sprung ganz rechts ist jetzt wieder als solcher erkennbar.
> Bin auch schon 2x rüber. Die Landung muss noch verändert werden, die ist alles andere als optimal.


 

Ich war gestern da, habs mir angeschaut, mit meinem kleinen Fully aber nicht getraut auszuprobieren. Schaut schon recht gut aber weit aus der Sprung, jetzt weiss ich auch was du meinst von wegen der Landung. Ich denke man braucht noch nen kleinen Landehügel oder?
Bist du morgen wieder in Leverkusen dabei? Ich fahr auf jeden Fall, Wetter wird ja perfekt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Mai 2011)

Ja, für den begrenzten Anlauf ist die "Landung" zu weit weg. Bin beim 2. Sprung mit dem Vorderrad schön an die Kante gekommen. Zum Glück ist sie ja nur noch rudimentär vorhanden, so dass man drüberrollen kann. Also eine geshapete Landung entweder nach vorne ziehen, oder ganz abtragen und dafür den Auslaufhügel steiler machen. Ich favorisiere letztere Variante, da der Sprung dann Anfängerfreundlicher wird.

Morgen fahre ich mit einem Kumpel, der sich heute ein Canyon AM in Koblenz geholt hat, eine Bike-Eingewöhnungsrunde durch den Grügürtel. Zeit weiß ich noch nicht, irgendwann so ab 17-18 Uhr. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Viel Spaß in Leverkusen, ofi. Ich fand es wirklich sehr schön dort letzte Woche! Nette Truppe, nette Trails. Bin bestimmt bald mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2011)

Also, wir sind ab 15:15 unterwegs und treffen uns an der Treppe bei der Jahnwiese. 
Es wird sehr gemütlich von Spot zu Spot gerollt, evtl mit Zwischenstopps zum Geocachen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich heut mal früher aus der Arbeit wegkomme, dann werd ich wohl noch ne kleine Feierabendrunde drehen durch den Grüngürtel/Stadtwald drehen. Das wird wohl so gegen 18Uhr sein. 
Weiß jemand, ob es kleine Spielereien im Gremberger Wäldchen gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Mai 2011)

Bin heute leider schon anderweitig verplant. Lecker Grillen in der Stadtranderholung Kalk.
Viel Spaß allen, die heute unterwegs sind!


----------



## ofi (22. Mai 2011)

Kann mir einer von den nah der Südstadt wohnenden mit nem Innenlagerschlüssel aushelfen? Braucht man noch anderes Werkzeug um ein Innenlager von einem in den anderen Rahmen zu schrauben?


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt verschiedene Innenlager und dementsprechende Schlüssel.
Ich habe z.B. für Isis, FAG, und Hollowtech II welche.
Guckst du Bilder:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2011)

Einige Innenlagerschlüssel habe ich hier liegen, inkl. Schimano HT II Schlüssel, wohne auch in der Südstadt.
Gibt nur eben einige Standards mittlerweile... um welches Lager gehts denn?


----------



## ofi (22. Mai 2011)

Danke euch! 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Einige Innenlagerschlüssel habe ich hier liegen, inkl. Schimano HT II Schlüssel, wohne auch in der Südstadt.
> Gibt nur eben einige Standards mittlerweile... um welches Lager gehts denn?


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Mai 2011)

Schlüssel für Hollowtech II habe ich auch (z.B. für Shimano XT).

PS: Hast Du Dein Slide schon wieder bekommen?


----------



## ofi (22. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schlüssel für Hollowtech II habe ich auch (z.B. für Shimano XT).
> 
> PS: Hast Du Dein Slide schon wieder bekommen?


 

Ich hab schon nen Schlüssel aus der fast Nachbarschaft bekommen aber danke dir! Das Slide bzw die Gabel soll laut Toxoholics morgen, spätestens übermorgen bei H&S ankommen. Die Wartezeit von fast 6 Wochen hat mein QLT auf jeden Fall nicht überstanden und wird grad für die Beerdigung vorbereitet Also bin ich ab dieser Woche hoffentlich wieder dabei im Grüngürtel oder bei sonstigen Aktionen. Hätte Bock auf Belgien...


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Mai 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Die Wartezeit von fast 6 Wochen hat mein QLT auf jeden Fall nicht überstanden und wird grad für die Beerdigung vorbereitet



Echt jetzt? 
Was haste denn gemacht damit?


----------



## ofi (22. Mai 2011)

Auch bei dem hats die Kettenstrebe erwischt. Na ja, der Rahmen hatte schätzungsweise knappe 10.000 runter und ich kann mich auch ganz gut davon trennen. Ersatzteile gibts nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBird (22. Mai 2011)

ist Belgien Änfängertauglich?? und reichen 140 mm Federweg aus?


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Mai 2011)

Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Mai 2011)

LittleBird schrieb:


> ist Belgien Änfängertauglich?? und reichen 140 mm Federweg aus?



Du meinst sicherlich die Filthy Trails? Da würde ich ja gerne bald mal hin...


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Könnte man ja mal organisieren, als Tagestrip vielleicht.


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich die Filthy Trails? Da würde ich ja gerne bald mal hin...



Moin,
da würde ich mich aus der Südstadt auch gerne anschliessen!

Tretlagerschlüssel hätte ich auch parat für´s nächste Mal 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Wieviele wohnen eigentlich in der Südstadt? Hab immer den Eindruck, daß ich der einzige Döskopp bin, der die Südstadt als Start- und Landebahn nutzt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (23. Mai 2011)

Dann lasst uns das doch mal bei ner Runde durch den Grüngürtel von  der Südstadt aus besprechen. Morgen vielleicht?


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Gabel vom Big Bike bei Toxo, hatte ich letzte Woche eigentlich mit gerechnet.
Dämpfer vom Enduro heute zum servicen geschickt. Kannst mich ja mal kurz anklingeln, wenn was steht. Vielleicht passiert ja noch ein Wunder


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
bin Dienstags immer im 7G unterwegs 

Da kann ich euch aber gern mal ein wenig was zeigen. Oder halt an der Ahr.

Ich nutze die "Landebahn" Bonnerstraße/Chlodwigplatz bzw. die Seitenstraße am Stadtrad...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Bei mir quasi um die Ecke, einmal durchfahren, nächste links, nächste rechts


----------



## ofi (23. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin Dienstags immer im 7G unterwegs
> 
> Da kann ich euch aber gern mal ein wenig was zeigen. Oder halt an der Ahr.
> ...


 
Na da sind wir schonmal 3 im Umkreis von 600m. Ich war mal mit euch unterwegs Dienstags im 7G, da war allerdings Renntempo angesagt und das macht mit nem Enduro nicht wirklich Spass. Aber generell find ich die Ecke super und kenn auch noch nicht alles.


----------



## sun909 (23. Mai 2011)

Hm,
Renntempo? Das ist selten, da wir mittlerweile en gros auch mit 150/160mm bzw. Enduro unterwegs sind.

600m hört sich gut an, können wir uns ja mal auf ein Vorab-Kölsch treffen am Bananen-Kreisel.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## ofi (23. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> Renntempo? Das ist selten, da wir mittlerweile en gros auch mit 150/160mm bzw. Enduro unterwegs sind.
> 
> 600m hört sich gut an, können wir uns ja mal auf ein Vorab-Kölsch treffen am Bananen-Kreisel.
> ...


 
na dann fahr ich vielleicht morgen mal mit, muss mein bike eh in Bonn abholen. Und  können wir dann gern danach in der Südstadt
 @Ferkelmann: Ich kauf morgen neue Spacer & Lagerschlüssel und geb dir dann deine oder die neuen zurück. Die passten perfekt, Danke nochmal!


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Mai 2011)

Du kannst mich ruhig Ferkel nennen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Mai 2011)

Jemand in der letzten Zeit am Fort in Höhenberg gewesen? Bin eher zufällig da gelandet, weil ich mich verfahren habe am Sonntag (Lustheide und Lustheider Strasse). Nur weil ich irgendwo in dem Thread gelesen habe, dass ihr ein paar Spots wieder shapen wollt. Da springen Kids mit Baumarkt-Bikes und ohne jeglichen Schutzausrüstung rum. Wohl aus dem angrenzendem Wohngebiet. Da könnte etwas in die Hose gehen, oder schnell wieder kaputt sein.

Und im Stadtwald hängen teilweise die Äste tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Kiddies in ihrem eigenen Garten auf Bäume klettern und runter fallen kann da auch so einiges schief gehen. 

Nichts für Ungut, aber die Spots in Stadtwald und Grüngürtel existieren teilweise schon seit vielen Jahren und werden ebenfalls von solchen Kids frequentiert. Die rollern da halt eher rum und beutzen die Spots als Spielplätze. 
Ist doch toll, wenn frühzeitig das Interesse am MTB-Sport geweckt wird und wenn sie dann noch auf vernünftige Rider treffen, mit Helm und Protektoren, umso besser. Auch so etwas schauen sich Kinder nämlich bei den "großen Vorbildern" ab.

PS: Rumgesprungen in der Kiesgrube bin ich früher auch mit Fahrrädern, dagegen sind die heutigen Baumarktbikes richtige Boliden. An Helme, geschweige denn Protektoren, hat damals noch niemand gedacht. Was muss meine Mutter sich rückblickend für Sorgen gemacht haben...
Was soll ich sagen - ich habe es überlebt, aber natürlich auch einige Blessuren davongetragen. Ich denke, Kinder haben auch bereits ein Gespür dafür, was sie sich zutrauen können und was nicht. Ich erlebe das täglich im Rahmen meiner Arbeit mit Kindern. Wenn es dabei auch mal Verletzungen gibt. Die gehören zur Kindheit und zum Leben nun mal auch dazu.
Die heftigsten Verletzungen tragen meiner Erfahrung nach Kinder davon, die sich selbst nicht, oder nicht oft an "riskanten" Dingen (ggfs unter Aufsicht) ausprobieren dürfen/durften und es dann bei der ersten sich bietenden Gelegenheit anderen Kindern einfach so nachmachen. Das geht dann in die Hose, weil diese Kinder nie ein Gespür für ihre eigenen Grenzen entwickeln konnten. Sei es aus Überbehütung oder aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Hätte ich Kinder, würde ich denen nicht den MTB-Downhiller vom Real für 159 Euro kaufen und die dann nach Höhenberg schicken um dem "Vorbild" auf dem "Downhiller" zuzuschauen.

Hab eben eh einen eigenständigen Thread zu dem Thema gefunden...



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kiddies in ihrem eigenen Garten auf Bäume klettern und runter fallen kann da auch so einiges schief gehen.
> 
> Nichts für Ungut, aber die Spots in Stadtwald und Grüngürtel existieren teilweise schon seit vielen Jahren und werden ebenfalls von solchen Kids frequentiert. Die rollern da halt eher rum und beutzen die Spots als Spielplätze.
> Ist doch toll, wenn frühzeitig das Interesse am MTB-Sport geweckt wird und wenn sie dann noch auf vernünftige Rider treffen, mit Helm und Protektoren, umso besser. Auch so etwas schauen sich Kinder nämlich bei den "großen Vorbildern" ab.
> ...


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hätte ich Kinder, würde ich denen nicht den MTB-Downhiller vom Real für 159 Euro kaufen und die dann nach Höhenberg schicken um dem "Vorbild" auf dem "Downhiller" zuzuschauen.



Das würde ich wiederum auch nicht machen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Und das ist das Problem. Man redet über neu oder wiederaufbau... die konsequenz ist, dass da irgendwelche kids rumspringen, deren eltern keinen plan von der sache haben. Mir persönlich zu kritisch. Willst das irgeinein hosen********r etwas einem "vorbildmountainbiker" nachäfft? Der hat protektoren und helm an.





BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das würde ich wiederum auch nicht machen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (26. Mai 2011)

Grundsatzdskussionen...  Ein Fass ohne Boden. Letzten Endes muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er macht (ob er dort fährt, ob er dort baut, etc.). Die ganzen bestehenden Spots, egal wo sie sind, sind zu 90% eh nicht wirklich legal. 





> aber die Spots in Stadtwald und Grüngürtel existieren teilweise schon seit vielen Jahren und werden ebenfalls von solchen Kids frequentiert


 Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie Mike. Und Fakt ist, dass das eben schon seit Jahren so ist. Und trotz einiger (nicht wenigen und teils drastischen) Unfällen, wo diese Spots auch in den Fokus der anderen Waldnutzer, Polizei, Förster, Offiziellen, gerückt sind, gibt es diese Spots eben immer noch.

Meine Meinung ist, wenn man einen auf Kinderschutz machen will, MUSS man Alkohol, Rauchen, Drogen, Internet, ungesundes Essen, Spielplätze, Radfahren ohne Helm, etc. verbieten. Wenn man immer nur von Risiko spricht, dann soll man zuhause bleiben. Und? Was fällt auf? Dass so ein Denken totaler Bullshit ist. Ist einfach so. Lernprozesse finden nicht ohne negative Ereignisse statt. Und Entscheidungen muss jeder für sich selbst treffen. Man kan die Leute höchstens aufmerksam machen und ihnen Ratschläge geben, auch wenns nur Kids sind. Aber andere bevormunden? Wer von uns hat denn von Anfang an ein superteures Bike gahabt? Wer von uns hat denn immer einen Helm auf, sobald er auf dem Bike sitzt? Wer trägt ständig Protektoren? Wenn man es so nimmt, kann es uns auch in der Stadt, nicht nur beim Treppen shredden/hüpfen erwischen. Und? Sagt deshalb jemand, dass wir nicht fahren oder woanders fahren sollen? 

Und zum Thema Legalität der Spots: Wieviele Spots in der Stadt gibts? Ich meine Streetspots. Wer hüpft gern Treppen und Mäuerchen? Wie legal ist das denn? Mal abgesehen von den Tausenden von Fussgängern, die dort vorbeikommen (und deren Denken, Biker seien Rowdies, durch sowas oft bestärkt wird), und die man durch sowas gefährdet. Und wieviele Kinder sehen sowas? Wo ist da Eure Vorbildfunktion??? 

Ich will keinem auf die Füße treten. Und ich sehe mich selbst sicher nicht als Über- oder Vorbildbiker. Denn ich fasse mir auch mal an die eigene Nase. Und deshalb finde ich unnütze Grundsatzdiskussionen überflüssig, weil man NIE zu einem gemeinsamen Konsenz kommt. Drüber reden ja, aber danach leben und leben lassen. Jeder so, wie er meint. 
Und wenn jemand ein Prob mit den Spots im Wald hat, braucht er ja dort nicht mithelfen zu bauen bzw zu pflegen und braucht auch dort nicht fahren, sondern soll zum Hüpfen/Shredden in den Bikepark fahren. Ich weiß, macht jeder verantwortungsvolle Biker ja sowieso... 

So, und jetzt wieder back to topic. 

@Mike :
Bin ab kommenden Donnerstag wieder im Lande. Lac Blanc fällt allerdings flach, dafür ist aber ein Alternativprogramm angesagt (5 Tage Berge und Meer). 
Wann hättest Du mal wieder Zeit? Würd dann gern mal nen Nachmittag/Abend Build&Ride einlegen 
Übrigens, hatte am Dienstag leicht Muskelkater von Winterberg


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht über das Thema Legalität von Spots sprechen. Ich habe nur Bedenken, dass da was in die Hose gehen könnte. Die Spots sind teilweise hoch frequentiert und den ein oder anderen Unfall wird es schon gegeben habe. Vor drei Jahren ist mal ein Mountainbiker [stand so in der Presse] am Herkulesberg tödlich verunglückt. 44 Jahre, kein Helm. Billigrad, aber halt Mountainbiker für alle anderen. Mit zuviel Schaufeln und unreguliertem Bauen, und wenn da nun was an einem so Zugänglichen Spot passiert, sind es wieder diese "Mountainbiker"... schlecht für die Szene...


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Mai 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt nicht über das Thema Legalität von Spots sprechen. Ich habe nur Bedenken, dass da was in die Hose gehen könnte. Die Spots sind teilweise hoch frequentiert und den ein oder anderen Unfall wird es schon gegeben habe. ..


 
Muss ich ihm Recht geben, ich sehe das auch nicht so unkritisch. Daher halte ich mich auch, neben meiner ausgeprägten Faulheit, aus Buddelaktionen auch raus.
Es muss imho nicht einmal zum Schadensfall kommen, es reicht, wenn irgendjemand, der dort ein Gefahrenpotential für Kinder, Spaziergänger oder hirnlose Fahrradfahrer sieht, sich dazu angehalten fühlt öffentlich aktiv zu werden.


----------



## flow0923 (26. Mai 2011)

Tag zusammen.

Bei uns im Deister hat eine ewig andauernde Diskussion über wildes Bauen im Wald dazu geführt, dass nun zwei Strecken für Biker legal freigegeben werden.Also auch freigegeben für Bauten aller Art.
In einem städtischen Wald wie eurem würde ich mich auch nicht unbedingt dazu hinreißen lassen die Spots allzu groß und mächtig zu machen.Wenn da einem Kind oder wem auch immer auf welchem Gefährt auch immer was passiert, ist tags darauf der Bagger da und macht die Rampen platt.
@Sturmvogel:Aber du hast schon recht, is wirklich ein Grundsatzding.

Mal was anderes, fährt irgendwer von euch im Juni an einem Wochenende nach Winterberg oder so?


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe das auch so, dass das eine Grundsatzdiskussion ist, bei der wir hier nicht auf einen Nenner kommen werden. 

Nebenbei bemerkt soll dieser Thread auch gar keine Plattform für derartige Diskussionen bieten. Hier geht es lediglich um Verabredungen für endurolastige Touren im Kölner Raum, Pflege der bereits bestehenden Spots (keiner wird hier zu irgendwas gezwungen; es wird sicherlich nicht wild und einfach so im Stadtwald herumgebuddelt) und ggfs Terminabsprachen für Parkbesuche.

Bitte führt also diese interessante, kontroverse und auch berechtigte Diskussion doch in einem pasenderen Thread weiter!!!

Ride on, peace!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

Sturmvogel, ich bin nächste Woche für einen Kurzurlaub op Texel.
Wenn ich wieder im Lande bin schreibe ich hier wieder wegen gemeinsamen Fahrens.

Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Reise, auch wenn es jetzt doch nicht nach Lac Blanc geht. 

Übrigens hatte ich am Dienstag krassen Muskelkater in Armen und Oberkörper. Beine waren ok.
War das ein geiler Tag...


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

@Flow, ich würde demnächst gerne wieder mal in einen Park. Bin da seit letztem Montag ziemlich angefixt. 
Die Wochenenden im Juni sind bei mir allerdings schon recht zugebucht. 

Montag, den 27.06. hätte ich aber beispielsweise frei. 
Jemand an dem Tag Lust auf nen Bike-Ausflug?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte das Bauen ja nicht verurteilen... nur mal einen anderen Gedanken einbringen. Find es gut, wenn jemand aktiv ist, aber alles hat auch eine Kehrseite.

So, und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema hier.

War 'ne längere Zeit durch mehrere Verletzungen (nicht durchs Bike *lol*) eingeschränkt. Will am Samstag Nachmittag nach Altenberg fahren. Hin- und Zurück mit dem Bike. Dort gemütlich fahren und als Ausstand auf ein leckeres Weizen oder ähnliches dort irgendwo einkehren. Rücktour dann so gegen Sonnenuntergang. Denke so gegen 14 Uhr los, über Dünnwald nach Odenthal. 40km hin- und zurück. Plus so 20-30 da. Was man so findet dort. Falls jemand interesse hat, würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Biete das nicht in den Fahrgemeinschaften an, da ich die Ecke da kaum kenne. Deswegen auch gemütlich. Gefahren wird, was man findet.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Bauen ja nicht verurteilen... nur mal einen anderen Gedanken einbringen. Find es gut, wenn jemand aktiv ist, aber alles hat auch eine Kehrseite.



 
Finde ich ja auch begrüßenswert, wenn jemand seine eigene Meinung hat und diese auch plausibel vertritt. Ich würde nur ungerne diesen Thread hier in einer nicht enden wollenden Diskussion versanden lassen.


----------



## ofi (26. Mai 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur ungerne diesen Thread hier in einer nicht enden wollenden Diskussion versanden lassen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Mai 2011)

Ride more and post less!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Mai 2011)

Genau! Heute abend zum Beispiel in Leverkusen!!!


----------



## obstler242 (27. Mai 2011)

So...nach lesen des Threads hier auch mal ein Post von meiner Wenigkeit.
Komme auch aus Köln gehöre aber noch zur Hardtail Fraktion (Cube Reaction) bin
aber kein Straßenfahrer sondern auch eher im Gelände zu Hause.
Geht auch mit nem Hardtail  Zwar keine großen Drops aber n bissl was hält der Würfel schon aus.

Fahre relativ häufig am und um den Decksteiner Weiher/Stadtwald und hab bestimmt schon einige von euch gesehen.
Würde mich gerne bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen.
Konnte die letzten 2 Wochen nicht fahren da ich mich vor 2 Wochen in der Eifel gut abgelegt habe bei ner Abfahrt (Schulter geprellt, gezerrt etc.).
Jetzt juckt es aber wieder in den Beinen und ich muss wieder aufs Bike!

Würde mich daher freuen wenn man sich mal für ne entspannte Tour treffen könnte.


----------



## flow0923 (27. Mai 2011)

@bikemike:Ich habe auch grade feststellen müssen, dass ich im Juni eher wenig Zeit an den Wochenenden habe da ich meine Wohnung in Hannover streichen muss.Hat mit der Planung alles nich so geklappt wie es sollte.Aber ich würde mich gern einer in der übernächsten Woche anschließen.Da sollten meine Kisten auch schon ausgepackt sein hoffe ich.

Is denn der 27.6 irgendwie ein Feiertag bei euch da unten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Mai 2011)

Fronleichnam ist am 23.06..
 27. ist glaube ich nichts.


----------



## flow0923 (27. Mai 2011)

Schade...dann wirds im Juni wohl doch erstmal die ein oder andere Runde in und um Köln.Und wie sich das hier so liest scheint es da ja doch so einiges zu geben


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich befinde mich in der glücklichen Position, montags meistens frei zu haben. Daher kam ich auf den 27.06.. 

Mich zieht es ja stark zu den Filthy Trails in Belgien, die würde ich gerne mal liv sehen. Für einen Tagesausflug sollte das echt super sein dort und auch anfängerfreundlich. 
In unseren VW Golf sollte noch ein zweites Bike samt Fahrer rein gehen...


----------



## flow0923 (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mich mal mit Google Maps in der Umgebung von Köln umgesehen.Da is ja einiges an Parks was gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen ist.
Die Park in Belgien hört in der Tat sehr gut an.Woher die Belgier allerdings die Berge nehmen frage ich mich?!?


----------



## ofi (9. Juni 2011)

Hey, alle eingeschlafen oder im Urlaub? Ich fahr gleich nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder zum Müngersdorfer von der Südstadt aus. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Juni 2011)

Bin übers WE paddeln und Bier trinken auf der Lahn. 
Nächste Woche wieder gerne!


----------



## Mathok (11. Juni 2011)

Lohnt es sich mal bei euch mitzufahren, wenn man eher auf langsame technische Trails steht und springen nur als Mittel zum Zweck sieht? Mit Dirthügeln, Doubles, Kickern, etc... also nicht soviel anfangen kann... Beim schnellen Durchschauen des Threads hab ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass ihr eher von Sprungspot zu Sprungspot fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (11. Juni 2011)

Dazu muss man ehrlicherweise sagen, dass der Grüngürtel sowas wie "Trails" nicht wirklich bietet, ausser besagte Spots. Fürs rumcruisen ok, mehr nicht, da bietet das Umland wesentlich mehr.
Das ist auch mehr ein Sammelthread fürs cruisen, um dann zukünftige Unternehmungen zu planen


----------



## flow0923 (14. Juni 2011)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich darf mich jetzt Kölner nennen!  Und ab jetzt bin ich auch für jeden Spass im Grüngürtel oder im Umland zu haben.In der Woche bin ich immer ab ca 18.30 zum biken bereit.Heute hab ich schonmal eine Runde durch den Grüngürtel gedreht.Mit dem Hardtail allerdings.Is ja teilweise echt traumhaft schön wenn die Sonne richtig steht.

Also einfach mal melden wenn ihr fahren geht.


----------



## flow0923 (15. Juni 2011)

Ist der Thread tot oder seid ihr alle nur so viel am biken???


----------



## ofi (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin noch da aber der Grüngürtel langweilt mich momentan einfach tierisch. Dieses WE bin ich in München, nächste Woche wäre ich aber bei einem abendlichen gemeinsamen rumcruisen dabei.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

@flow: Manche müssen auch malochen 
Morgen wollen wir eventl. nach Feierabend eine Runde bei Overath drehen, so ab 18.00 - 18.30h. Wenn Du Lust hast, gern Email.


----------



## NoStyle (16. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ... Manche müssen auch malochen  ...


... und das oft mehr als einem lieb ist


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Juni 2011)

Erst Urlaub, dann wieder viel Arbeit. Ich würde ja wie gesagt gerne am 27.06. einen Ausflug machen. Die Filthy Trails stehen ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. 

Kann auch gut sein, dass es dieses WE mal spontan auf Tour im näheren Umland geht (Lohmarer Wald mit Ho-Chi-Minh, Forsbach/KöFo oder so). 
Wenn dem so sein sollte melde ich mich hier!

PS: @Ferkelmann: Morgen Abend Overath klingt gut. Muss mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit finde. Ich melde mich bei Interesse morgen im Laufe des Tages. Kennst Du Dich trailmäßig dort aus?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich schon, zumindest kenne ich genug Höhenmeter für eine abendfüllende Tour


----------



## flow0923 (16. Juni 2011)

Nabend.

Is ja noch so, dass ich nicht arbeiten müsste. Allerdings arbeite ich in Rösrath und bin daher schon ganz in der Nähe von Overath.Wo ist denn der Startpunkt für die Tour und wie komme ich da mit den Öffis am besten hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

Fahre auch per Bahn hin, arbeite Nähe S-Bahn Haltestelle Frankfurter Str. und steige von aus in die RB 25.
Treffpunkt ist am Besten auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz in Overath, Start 18.00h. Wenn Euch 17.30 auch passt, wäre mir auch recht.


----------



## flow0923 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich krieg grade die Motten. Ich wollte mein Bike grade fit machen und musste feststellen, dass die Bremsbeläge völlig runter sind und die Klammer schon an der Scheibe schleift.Ich versuche das bis morgen Abend hin zu bekommen und würde dann am Bahnhof in Overath zu euch stoßen wenns geklappt hat.18.00 ist bei mir allerdings das eheste was geht.Ihr müsst also nicht groß warten fall sich nicht auftauche.Dann aber auf jeden Fall die nächste Woche.

Was die Filthy Trails angeht, kann ich sowas leider nur am Wochenende starten.Geregelte Arbeitszeiten sind was tolles!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

Wozu Bremsbeläge, ist doch ne Endurotour?


----------



## flow0923 (16. Juni 2011)

Wer später bremst ist länger schnell 
In diesem Fall würde ich es allerdings nicht unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen.Wer weiß,vielleicht laßt ihr mich eiskalt im Wald liegen wenn ich stürze,nehmt mein Rad und verduftet


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

Mmmhhh, so hatte ich es zumindest geplant 
Schau daß Du Dein Bike in Ordnung bringst, funktionierende Bremsen sind definitiv erforderlich. Die Routen morgen sind zum Teil eher technischer Natur als nur rollenlassen


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Juni 2011)

Bin heute Abend in Overath am Start. 

Habe Dir eine PM geschickt, Ferkelmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Juni 2011)

Schön war's heute in Overath! Feine Trails gibt es dort. Danke an Ferkelmann und Dennis, für die gute Tour heute. 

@flow: Haben Dich vermisst... hast Du Deine Bremsen doch nicht mehr hinbekommen?


----------



## flow0923 (18. Juni 2011)

Nein hab ich leider nicht.Da ich hier noch nicht so ortskundig bin habe ich auf die schnelle keine neuen Belege bekommen.Konnte nur für Montag bestellen...  
Ist mir ja fast peinlich...hier erst ne Welle machen und dann nicht kommen. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich nochmal mit.In der nächsten Woche müsste ich aber wieder verfügbar sein.Und Donnerstag+Freitag hab ich auch noch frei!!!


----------



## flow0923 (21. Juni 2011)

Moin.

Und immer noch keine neuen Belege.Kann mir einer von euch einen Fahrradladen in Sülz oder Umgebung sagen der Bremsbelege für eine Avid Juicy vorrätig haben könnte?


----------



## ofi (21. Juni 2011)

Guck mal bei Cyclewerx, das ist ja von Sülz nicht so weit weg.


----------



## flow0923 (23. Juni 2011)

Nabend.

Ich werde morgen meinen freien Tag nutzen und Köln nach Bremsbelägen durchsuchen.Hab nämlich immer noch keine!
Fährt denn dieses Wochenende einer von euch bei dem ich mich gegebenenfalls anschließen könnte?(Sofern ich meine Bremse wieder fit kriege) 
Gruß Flo


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Juni 2011)

Samstag oder Sonntag könnte ich mir durchaus was vorstellen...

Warst Du schon im Bikebahnhof Longerich oder bei Bike Area Mühlheim, Bike&Skate, Cosmos, BOC? Irgendwo in Köln muss es doch Beläge geben...


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (23. Juni 2011)

Cycle Basar hat normalerweise welche da.


----------



## flow0923 (24. Juni 2011)

@micha+Hattori:Besten Dank erstmal für die Tips.Ein paar der Läden werd ich heute abklappern.Ich komme in der Woche nur leider sehr selten dazu, da die Öffnungszeiten mit meinen Arbeitszeiten kolidieren.Ich meld mich hier dann nochmal wegen Biken am We.Ich krieg schon feuchte Augen wenn ich mein Rad sehe und dran denke wann ich das letzte mal artgerecht spielen gewesen bin...


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Juni 2011)

Klingt ganz danach, als ob der Besuch eines Onlineshops für Dich ideal wäre, flow.  
Und nicht vergessen, direkt 1 Paar mehr zu Kaufen und auf Lager zu legen.


----------



## flow0923 (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab endlich welche bekommen.Cosmos sei dank.Aber ich werd mir auf jeden Fall sofort welche übers Internet ordern, damit mir sowas erst wieder im nächsten Jahr passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (24. Juni 2011)

So! Belege getauscht und Bremse entlüftet. Jetzt kanns los gehen.Ich wäre an beiden Tagen für ne Tour mit vielen Trails zu haben.Samstag aber erst ab ca 12.00 da ich vorher noch mit ner Freundin auf den Fahrradflohmarkt will.Aber danach und Sonntag is alles frei.Also mach mal jemand nen Vorschlag.
@micha:Wo würdest du fahren gehen?


----------



## ofi (24. Juni 2011)

Ich würd mich auch anschliessen morgen wenn ihr irgendwo fahrt!?


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Juni 2011)

Da das Wetter morgen recht mies werden soll, würde ich, falls es mal nicht regnet, spontan im Grüngürtel unterwegs sein, oder eine urbane Tour starten - Treppchen, kleine Drops und so...

Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit einem Ausflug in die nähere Umgebung? Z.B. HCM, Kaldauer Grube, Wahnbachtalsperre oder die Overather Trails?


----------



## ofi (24. Juni 2011)

Overather Trails kenn ich noch nicht, fänd ich gut. Am besten schaun wir morgen früh mal ausm Fenster und planen dann alles im GG. Ich will  am Montag mit nem Kumpel nach Altenberg, Micha du hast doch auch immer frei Montags oder?


----------



## flow0923 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn es Morgen regnet, wäre ich wohl auch eher für den Gürtel.Aber für Sonntag vote ich für Overath weil ich da mit der Bahn gut hinkomme.Ich guck hier morgen früh nochmal rein.Wäre euch also dankbar wenn ihr noch schreibt was ihr macht und wo es hingeht.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Na das klingt doch nach dem guten Plan.  Morgen GG, wenn das Wetter mitspielt und Sonntag Overath. Ich hoffe ich finde die Trails auch alle wieder. War dort erst 1x. 
Falls wir uns morgen nicht sehen, können wir ja per PM alles vereinbaren.

@ofi: Montag habe ich in der Tat wieder frei. Würde mich gerne für Altenberg einklinken. Mit wie vielen Leuten bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## flow0923 (25. Juni 2011)

Moin.
Also würd ich sagen Overath morgen steht.Ihr habt euch beim letzten Mal vorm Bahnhof getroffen gell?Wann passt es euch am besten?


----------



## ofi (25. Juni 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen Leuten bist Du denn unterwegs?


 
max sind wir 3, glaube aber eher zu zweit.



> Wann passt es euch am besten?


 
ich fänd 11 ne super Zeit!?

Ich hab Overath immer nur bei längeren Touren durchquert. Ist da trailmässig genug geboten oder lohnt es sich das mit Lüderich/Bleifeld Forsbach und dem Spielplatz zu verbinden?


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe dort ja letztens eine Runde zusammen mit Ferkelmann gedreht. Dabei habe ich 4 Trails gesehen. Wenn wir die alle 1-2x fahren passt das glaube ich schon ganz gut. Je nach Belieben kann man natürlich auch noch zum Lüderich rüber, oder wir fahren noch nach Lohmar zum HCM. Können wir ja dann spontan entscheiden und von Laune und Fitness abhängig machen.

11:00 passt bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (25. Juni 2011)

Also 11.00 in Overath am Bahnhof.Sehr geil.Den Fullface kann ich aber zu Hause lassen gell?!?
Für heute werd ichs lassen denk ich.Das Wetter ist mir dann doch zu ätzend...


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Fullface ist nicht notwendig. Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren nehme ich aber mit. 

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich mit Auto oder Bahn fahren soll. 
Wenn Auto, dann könnte ich noch 1 Person + Bike mitnehmen. Ich gebe heute im Laufe des Tages diesbezüglich noch definitiv Bescheid.

Ich freue mich auf morgen!!!


----------



## flow0923 (25. Juni 2011)

Alles klar,dann lass ich die Rüstung mal zu Hause.
Ich muss sagen ich habe auch richtig Bock es morgen ordentlich krachen zu lassen!Echt gut das dass klappt.
Falls du mit dem Auto fährst und da noch niemand Bedarf angemeldet hat würde ich mich wohl für einen Platz interessieren.Beteiligung am Spritgeld versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## flow0923 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich werd heute Abend nicht mehr am Rechner sein.Von daher würd ich sagen sehen wir uns Morgen um 11 in Overath.Ich fahre um 10.24 mit dem Zug vom HBF aus.Ich guck hier morgen früh aber auch noch kurz rein.
Schönen Abend und bis Morgen!!! *freu*


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2011)

Habe Dir eine PM geschickt, Flow.
Bis morgen Vormittag!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Juni 2011)

Ach Leute, war das eine super Tour heute! Bin immer noch hin und weg (vor allem von der Lüderich-Abfahrt) und belohne mich gerade mit einem schönen kalten Weizen, bevor es gleich unter die dringend benötigte Dusche geht.

Ich fand die heutige Zusammensetzung der Gruppe in allen Belangen klasse. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Enduro-Tour mit Euch. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja wirklich einen regelmäßigen Ausflugstreff hin, bei dem wir gemeinsam die Trails rund um Köln erkunden.

Hier noch die Daten meines GPS für die Statistik:
Fahrzeit 4 Std.
22km, 10er Schnitt  (nun gut... wir waren ja auch viel Spielen und ofis ständiges Kettengedönse  war auch nicht gerade hilfreich für die Statistik  )

Schee war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (28. Juni 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schee war's!


 
Seh ich genauso, hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Denke mal wir werden noch einiges Nettes zusammen fahren 
Morgen kommt ne neue Kette und so drauf und dann hoffe ich, dass meine Pannenstatistik nicht weiter so ansteigt wie in den letzten Wochen.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich hab das Grinsen die Nacht über auch nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen! War echt super mit euch und wie gesagt, einen festen Termin am Montag fänd ich perfekt. Geile Gruppe, geile Trails! Freu mich auf den Sommer! Vielleicht kriegen wir den Schnitt ja noch hoch auf 11 km/h

Greetz 

Flo


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juni 2011)

Hätte Lust auf ein Feierabendründchen morgen durch den GG oder urban. Gibt ja auch in der Stadt einige Stellen, wo man Spaß haben kann. 
Kann allerdings noch nicht sagen, wann ich morgen aus der Arbeit raus komme. Könnte auch gegen 20:00 gehen. 
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ofi (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte Bock, 20Uhr könnte aber auch noch knapp werden und ich hab noch keine neue Kette. Ich meld mich wenn ich es packe.

Wie wärs denn am WE mit nem Ründchen um Altenberg herum? Es gibt ja perfektes Bikewetter.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juni 2011)

@ofi: 
Ich habe noch eine originalverpackte HG53 9-Speed rumliegen. Die könnte ich Dir zum Onlineshop-Preis abtreten, oder Du besorgst mir halt mal ne Neue, wenn Du Zeit hast. 

Zeitlich gesehen habe ich morgen hinten raus kein Limit.


----------



## ofi (29. Juni 2011)

Super, hab grad überlegt wo ich günstig eine bekomme ohne nach Bonn zu fahren, meine ist total hinüber. Würd ich nehmen! 
Ein wunder dass ich es noch zum Parkplatz geschafft hab, habe grad gesehen, dass der Schaltzug auch nur noch an einem Drähtchen hing


----------



## flow0923 (29. Juni 2011)

ICh bin für diese Woche leider raus Morgen Abend ist verplant und am Wochenende hab ich Besuch aus Hannover.Vielleicht geht am Sonntag noch was.Dann schreib ich aber nochmal.Viel Spass auf jeden Fall für Morgen.

Bis bald Iim Wald


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juni 2011)

Hey ofi, wir könne morgen ja einfach noch mal telefonieren.

flow, am Sonntag würde ich auch gerne wieder fahren. Noch mal Lüderich, oder sollen wir mal die Lohmarer gegend erforschen, incl Ho-Chi-Minh?


----------



## flow0923 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin.
Ich hätte ja auf beides Lust, aber wie gesagt ich muss sehen wie lange mein Besuch aus Hannover (fürs Rheinkultur) hier ist. Könnte man denn auch noch später am Sonntag gegen 17.00 Uhr oder so nach Lohmar starten? 
@all: Montag Abend steht nächste Woche?


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juni 2011)

Sonntag Nachmittag würde natürlich auch noch gehen - ist nur eine Fahrt von ca 30 Min.

Am Montag mache ich ein Fahrtechniktraining mit. Hab mich da schon vor einigen Wochen angemeldet und letzten Montag gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe die letzte Seite hier überflogen und hätte Lust, mal ne Runde mit euch zu drehen. Ich komme aus Bonn und bin da viel im 7GB unterwegs. Fahre gerne etwas flotter bergab, wobei ich die dicken Sprünge elegant umfahre , aber dafür umso gemütlicher bergauf.

Ihr wollt ja Sonntag nach Lohmar fahren. Würde am End von Bonn mitfahren. Ich habe ein Auto, indem sicher noch Platz für ein zweites Bike + Beifahrer wäre, falls das von Relevanz sein sollte. Sonntag nachmittag hört sich auch gut an, da wie gesagt Samstag erstmal Rheinkultur angesagt ist. 

Lg Pfohlenrolle


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand eine Dämpferfeder 2,75" x 450lbs x 162mm (für 222mm Einbaulänge) rumliegen, möglichst nicht so abgeritten?


----------



## flow0923 (1. Juli 2011)

Moin.
@ Micha+pfohlenrolle:Hiermit melde ich mich verbindlich für eine Tour am Sonntag an.Und wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt würde ich gern nach Lohmar fahren.Falls es widererwarten ******** wird,könne wir ja noch spontan zum Lüderich (Ich krieg immer noch das Grinsen wenn ich an die Abfahrt denke)
AM Sonntag können wir auch gern früher starten.So ab 11 oder so?
@Ferkelmann:Sorry sowas besitze ich leider nicht.


----------



## ofi (2. Juli 2011)

Ich würd morgen auch gern irgendwo fahren wenn ich meine Kiste nochmal hinbekomme. Heute muss ich bis spät arbeiten und kann mir keine Ersatzteile besorgen, würde daher gegebenenfalls auf dein Angebot zurückkommen Micha, hauptsache ich hab nicht schon wieder ne Panne. Wenn ihr euch wofür entschieden habt sagt auf jeden Fall mal hier bescheid. Mir wäre auch Nachmittags recht, dann kann ich morgen früh noch schrauben und heut Abend 2 Bier mehr trinken.
@Micha: zu H&S würd ich am liebsten fahren wenn mein Rahmen da ist.


----------



## flow0923 (2. Juli 2011)

Tja und wieder bin ich raus!Meine Hiterradnarbe hat sich verabschiedet und bewegt sich keinen Milimeter mehr.Ich versuch noch ein bisschen zu schrauben aber bis morgen wird das wohl nix mehr.Wirds also doch endich Zeit für einen neuen LRS.EUch morgen dann auf jeden Fall viel Spass und möglichst wenig Pannen^^ ICh kann hoffentlich nächste Woche wieder mit kommen.

Flo


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Juli 2011)

Ofi, wann sollen wir uns morgen treffen? Sagen wir 16:00 am Wanderparkplatz Franzhäuschen? Ich bringe noch den Martin/Little Bird mit. Den Zahnkranz packe ich dann auch mal ein. Hast Du das benötigte Werkzeug?


----------



## LittleBird (2. Juli 2011)

morgen gibts "Beweise"


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Juli 2011)

Wollen Dienstag Vormittag nach Overath, also wer Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Juli 2011)

Da muss ich leider arbeiten. Viel Spaß Euch!

Übrigens haben wir bei unserem letzten Besuch in der Gegend den Trail entdeckt, der auch als "Calliphoridae" bekannt ist. War nur arg voll gelegt mit allerhand Grünschnitt. Die letzte Schlüsselstelle hat es ja ganz schön in sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen zusammen,

Wie ist denn heute der Plan? Nach wie vor Lohmar? Würde gerne mit fahren und bräuchte mal Daten fürs Navi, damit ich den Treffpunkt finde. Wie lang wird die Tour ungefähr bzw. auf was muss man sich einstellen? Bin nach gestern abend noch leicht geschwächt


----------



## ofi (3. Juli 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ofi, wann sollen wir uns morgen treffen? Sagen wir 16:00 am Wanderparkplatz Franzhäuschen? Ich bringe noch den Martin/Little Bird mit. Den Zahnkranz packe ich dann auch mal ein. Hast Du das benötigte Werkzeug?


 

Moin moin,

von mir aus können wir auch um 13 oder 14 Uhr los? 
Ich hab ein bißchen gebastelt und ich glaube es funktioniert erstmal wieder. Aber pack das Ritzel sicherheitshalber mal ein, ich nehm das Werkzeug mit.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2011)

@pfohlenrolle: Treffpunkt ist hier.
Die Trails dort sind sehr flowig und schnell zu fahren.Kaum technisch super anspruchsvolle Sachen. Die Fahrten bergan gehen über gut fahrbare Forstwege. Wird also alles halb so wild. Wenn man ein wenig spielen möchte, gäbe es auch dafür Möglichkeiten.

@ofi: Vor 16:00 werde ich es leider nicht schaffen. Ich treffe mich übrigens mit Martin um 15:15 am Chlodwigplatz. Falls Du Lust hast Kolonne zu fahren...  Ansonsten fahr doch schon mal vor zum HCM und ich rufe Dich an, sobald wir auch vor Ort sind.

Bis später, ich freu mich schon!!!


----------



## flow0923 (3. Juli 2011)

Das ist so gemein!Ich hab gestern noch alles mögliche versucht, aber da rührt sich nichts mehr.Euch heute auf jeden Fall viel Spass.Stellt das Filmmaterial doch dann mal hier rein.
Gruß
Flo


----------



## ofi (3. Juli 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Das ist so gemein!Ich hab gestern noch alles mögliche versucht, aber da rührt sich nichts mehr.Euch heute auf jeden Fall viel Spass.Stellt das Filmmaterial doch dann mal hier rein.
> Gruß
> Flo


 
Warum nimmst du nicht dein HT? HCM geht auf jeden Fall auch damit, macht bestimmt sogar Spass!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Juli 2011)

Super, dann bis später (16 Uhr).
Werde am Franzhäuschen parken, ist wohl direkt am Einstieg...
Hab jetzt schon Bock. Vorallem das Wetter scheint ja auch mitzuspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2011)

Jau!

Flow, bastel doch einfach ein Laufrad aus Deinem Hardtail ins Pitch. Des geht scho für eine Ausfahrt...


----------



## ofi (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bastel jetzt noch etwas rum und bin dann auch um 16H da. Bis gleich.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2011)

Tüftelst Du noch etwas am Sounddesign der Aussetzer Deiner maroden Antriebssektion?


----------



## ofi (3. Juli 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Tüftelst Du noch etwas am Sounddesign der Aussetzer Deiner maroden Antriebssektion?


 
Lach du nur, auch dein Rad wird altern


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2011)

Das ist in den ersten/letzten 3 Monaten schon mehr gealtert, als mir lieb ist... aber dafür hatten wir auch vieeel Spaß!


----------



## LittleBird (3. Juli 2011)

scheeeee wars!! Danke Euch Jungs! Auch wenn ich die Memme vom Dienst war


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2011)

Oh ja! Der HCM macht immer wieder Spaß! War auch wieder eine sehr nette Truppe heute. 

Morgen gehen wir erst mal zum Fahrtechnik Training und beim nächsten Mal fährst Du dann auch die Schlüsselstellen sauber runter, Martin. 

In case you read this: Greetings to the two guys with the flat 29".


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Juli 2011)

Mensch, wat war dat schön gestern. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch und der HCM...
Mir ist echt nicht klar, wie ich nach 5 Jahren biken in Bonn bisher nichts von ihm mitbekommen habe. Aber das hat sich ja dank euch Locals nun erledigt 
Thx a lot !!!


----------



## flow0923 (4. Juli 2011)

@michaas hatte ich dann auch überlegt.Da ich dann aber ein gutes Alternativprogramm hatte, hab ichs einfach mal sein lassen.War ja nicht das letzte Wochenende.Und wenn der neue LRS bis nächsten Sonntag da ist,bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Juli 2011)

Alternativprogramm:  ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (5. Juli 2011)

Ähm...Nein! Ich meine zölibatäres Meditieren an ausgewählten Orten in Köln, an denen der Energiefluss noch stimmt.(Vorzugsweise Kneipen und Fressbuden)


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Juli 2011)

Am Donnerstag hätte ich ab dem späten Nachmittag (ab 17:00) wieder Zeit und Lust auf einen kleinen Enduro-Ausflug!

Wie wär's mit 7GB, Lüderich/KöFo oder gar Altenberg? Mein Fav wäre ja mal wieder Siebengebirge.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## ofi (5. Juli 2011)

Donnerstag könnte klappen, kann ich aber erst morgen sagen. Im 7G oder Altenberg wäre ich dabei. Ich geb morgen Abend bescheid!


----------



## LittleBird (6. Juli 2011)

ich kann leider nicht . . .


----------



## pfohlenrolle (6. Juli 2011)

Schade, Donnerstag habe ich meiner besseren Hälfte versprochen, mit ihr ihr Bike aus Koblenz nach Bonn zu holen. Um den innerartlichen Frieden aufrecht zu erhalten. Sie will nämlich auch mal auf den HCM, nachdem sie meinen begeisterten Erzählungen gelauscht hat


----------



## ofi (7. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wirds erst Sonntag wieder was. Peile ne Tour von Forsbach in Richtung Lohmar an und will am frühen Mittag los.


----------



## PETOR. (7. Juli 2011)

Servus. 
Hab mich jetzt auch mal eingeklinkt.. wenn ich die Namen hier richtig interpretiere war ich letztens mit flow, mike und ofi in Forsbach... also Leute: geht heut noch was? ich überlege heut mal an dem Nordende des inneren Grüngürtels an den Minitrail mit sprüngen zu gehn.. oder Stadtwald??


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich will heute auf jeden Fall auch noch fahren. Schade, dass es bei Dir doch nicht klappt, ofi!

@Petor: Welchen Spot meinst Du denn mit Nordende GG? Den in Longerich? Da währe ich wohl dabei. Ich glaube, die große 7GB-Action hebe ich mir für's WE auf. Bin doch etwas geschlaucht von der Arbeit.

Ich hau mich jetzt ein Stünderl aufs Ohr und schau dann noch mal hier rein, bevor ich los fahre.


----------



## ofi (7. Juli 2011)

Also in den Grüngürtel würd ich es warscheinlich sogar noch schaffen wenn ihr so gegen 19 - 19:30 startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Juli 2011)

Ok, hab gerade etwas verpennt... 

Ofi, ruf mich doch einfach später mal an. Ich fahre in einer halben Stunde los Richtung GG, dann können wir uns ja doch noch treffen.


----------



## flow0923 (8. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Meine Laufräder sollten heute ankommen.Daher würde ich mich für Sonntag anmelden.Was ist denn so geplant? Ich bin zwar am Samstag auf nem Junggesellenabschied aber um den Kater los zu werden eignet sich eine Tour natürlich perfekt!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (8. Juli 2011)

Also am Sonntag wäre ich (bei Wochenend-freundlicher Uhrzeit) auch dabei. Ziel ist egal, 7GB ist halt Sonntags, insb. wenn das Wetter gut ist, immer so ne Sache. Sind halt sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs.
Aber et is ja noch was hin bis Sonnag, da lässt sich sicher was finden.


----------



## flow0923 (8. Juli 2011)

Wanderer jagen muss ich auch nicht unbedingt haben.Spricht denn was gegen Altenberg oder Lohmar?Ich kenne beides nicht und könnte zumindest Lohmar gut mit der Bahn erreichen.Micha,Ofi was treibt ihr?


----------



## ofi (9. Juli 2011)

Ich denke in anbetracht des Wetters und der Wanderer ist es in der Ecke Forsbach/Overath am entspanntesten. Auf Altenberg hätt ich auch Bock aber da ist wanderermäßig sicher ähnlich viel los wie im 7G. 
Belgien steht ja auch noch auf dem Plan aber ich würd heut abend gern vor die Tür  und traue meinem Auto momentan nicht so recht.
Mein Vorschlag wäre daher Start in Forsbach gegen Mittag, alles andere ist aber sicher auch irgendwie machbar.

Kann leider erst heut Abend wieder hier reinschauen aber ihr lasst euch bestimmt was tolles einfallen


----------



## flow0923 (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn es keine anderen Vorschläge gibt, würde ich auch für Forsbach stimmen.Gegen Mittag müsste ich auch schaffen.Micha wie siehst du das?ICh guck heute Abend nochmal rein.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (9. Juli 2011)

Belgien wäre natürlich auch richtig gut!^^


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Juli 2011)

Belgien fände ich auch mal richtig gut! Da würde ich mir allerdings lieber vorher noch Protektoren besorgen. Außerdem bin ich heute Abend auch noch unterwegs, daher würde ich mich dieses Mal auch mit Forsbach zufrieden geben. 

Wann treffen wir uns? 12:00 am Wanderparkpatz?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. Juli 2011)

12 Uhr würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Wie wäre es denn etwas später, so gegen 15 Uhr ? Falls zu spät, kein Thema, dann drehe ich morgen so ne Runde. Ansonsten wäre cool, wenn Mike nochmal so'n Google Maps Marker posten könnte


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2011)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten wäre cool, wenn Mike nochmal so'n Google Maps Marker posten könnte



Bitte solche Dinge nur per PN.


----------



## ofi (9. Juli 2011)

Dann schlag ich mal 13:30 vor! 
Am besten wir machens morgen früh aus, wenn mir nicht alles ausm Ruder läuft heute bin ich ab 10 Uhr online.
Dann sag ich mal  und bis morgen


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. Juli 2011)

Thx god i'm alive (und das früher als erwartet)
 war doch nicht so schlimm, wie eig. erwartet. Somit wäre ich mit 13.30h bestens dakor !


----------



## PETOR. (10. Juli 2011)

super! ich bin dann auch 13.30 am Start!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Juli 2011)

Geilo!

Dann bis 13:30!


----------



## ofi (10. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wars schlimmer als erwartet aber ich versuch mal wie es klappt. Bis gleich!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Juli 2011)

Das  werden wir Dir Dir schon raustreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (10. Juli 2011)

Tja...ich lass es einfach
Ich kriege das Ritzelpaket nicht vom alten Laufrad runter und muss schon wieder passen.ALso erstmal wieder Werkstatt aufsuchen...Viel Spass euch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juli 2011)

Drehst Du ganz sicher in die richtige Richtung, vorher schön Brunox rauf und einwirken lassen?
Will Dir nicht auf die Füsse treten ...


----------



## flow0923 (10. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem
Jep, alles nach Plan.Bis auf das Brunox.Das probier ich nochmal aus.Sonst gehts morgen nochmal zum Fachmann.Ist Morgen Abend jemand irgendwo unterwegs?VOrzugsweise im Grüngürtel?


----------



## active_a (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal bei Christian, Ofi, Micha und Peter  (hoffe, ich hab mir die Namen richtig gemerkt ) für die Hilfsbereitschaft heute  Nachmittag bedanken 
Also: Ihr seid die Besten und vieleicht trifft man sich ja noch mal irgendwann auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt...
Gruß,

Andi


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Juli 2011)

War mal wieder ein netter Trupp gestern inkl. guten Trails. 
Aber ich muss wirklich mit dem  am Vorabend aufhören. War gestern nach den 2 Anstiegen dermaßen platt...So wird das nix


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht gestern! 
Peter und ich sind dann noch mit dem Auto rüber nach Siegburg, etwas spielen gehen und zum Abschluss noch einen netten Trail an der Talsperre gefahren.


----------



## flow0923 (12. Juli 2011)

Morgen.

Endich! Seit gestern läuft mein Rad wieder.Dementsprechend würde ich Sonntag gern was starten.Lüderich oder sowas in der Richtung.Der Grüngürtel für in der WOche wäre auch eine Maßnahme.Bin da gestern ein bisschen rumgedüst, konnte aber diesen Spielplatz nicht finden.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## flow0923 (13. Juli 2011)

Hey.

Hat jemand von euch Lust und Zeit morgen Abend ab 18.00 Uhr eine Runde in Forsbach zu drehen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2011)

Park? Lieber bei trockenerem Wetter, tut man der Location nix gutes wenn alles nass ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (13. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Park? Lieber bei trockenerem Wetter, tut man der Location nix gutes wenn alles nass ist..


 

Kein Grund zur Sorge, wir sind ja auch schon gross
Glaub nicht dass Flow den Park meinte...


@Flow: Ich hab vor Samstag leider keine Zeit aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt, würde ich für Samstag ne Tour im 7G vorschlagen mit vorherigem Besuch beim H&S SSV. Bei dem Wetter dürften recht wenige Spaziergänger unterwegs sein und kaputtfahren tun wir auch nichts Also wenn jemand Bock hat, ich fahr auf jeden Fall zumindest nach Bonn..


----------



## flow0923 (13. Juli 2011)

@Ferkelmannen Park habe ich tatsächlich nicht gemeint.Der war bei trockenem Wetter schon deftig  

@ofi:Samstag hab ich keine Zeit.Sonntag wäre besser.Dann ist mir auch Wurst wos hingeht


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juli 2011)

Das weiss ich, dass Ihr schon groß seid.
Gibt nur genug Bekloppte, die fremde Spots kaputt reiten und dann weiterziehen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibt nur genug Bekloppte, die fremde Spots kaputt reiten und dann weiterziehen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! 
Aber die Leute, die ich bisher durch diesen Thread kennen gelernt habe, schätze ich in dieser Hinsicht als sehr vernünftig und kooperativ ein.  
Fand sowieso die Chemie auf unseren bisherigen Touren immer 1a und ich denke, dass wir alle recht ähnlich ticken, was die Einstellung zu unserem Sport/Hobby angeht. Sehr angenehm auf jeden Fall!

Samstag weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich Zeit habe. Sonntag will ich auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt!

@Ferkel: Fahr doch auch mal mit uns mit.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juli 2011)

Ziemlich viel Arbeit gerade, daher hats noch nicht geklappt. Kann immer erst ab 19Uhr, weisst doch 
Klappt schon mal, ich schaue ja ab und an mal in den Thread.

Gruß,
Ferkelkovski


----------



## HeizBert (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Also wenn ihr mal 2 bekloppte auf nem Schwarz/weissem cube und nem grauen Speci rumdüsen seht sind das mein bester freund und ich!

@Ferkel: Ja zB die bunkerlocation ist recht down leider, aber diese location (die einzig bearbeitete im GG meines wissens nach) ist recht bekannt und sehe dort bei gutem wetter fast immer leute rumdüsen...

Aber würde auch gerne mehr Biker in der Umgebung kennenlernen, hoffe nur das mein kettenblatt (komischer standart, mittlerweile nur noch bestellbar) morgen beim Breuer liegt, dann ist das bike ENDLICH wieder komplett einsatzbereit!

Allerdings bin ich nach fast nem jahr untätigkeit ziemlich unfit, und muss erst wieder auf level kommen, sonst würde ich nur aufhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (15. Juli 2011)

Nabend Herrschaften.

Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus mit dem Wochenende?Ich hätte Bock auf touren am Sonntag.Wer kommt mit? Und wohin könnte man fahren?


----------



## ofi (15. Juli 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Nabend Herrschaften.
> 
> Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus mit dem Wochenende?Ich hätte Bock auf touren am Sonntag.Wer kommt mit? Und wohin könnte man fahren?


 
Ich kann leider nur morgen, Sonntag muss ich malochen. Aber da mich ja keiner begleiten will geh ich heute vor die Tür und trink mich fahrunfähig. Schönes Wochenende euch! 
@Micha:Vielleicht können wir Montag tagsüber ne Runde drehen wenn meine Sendung Sonntag fertig werden sollte!?


----------



## flow0923 (15. Juli 2011)

@ofi:Schade.Dann viel Erfolg beim fahrunfähig trinken.Wenn ihr Montag ABend noch in der Gegegend um Forsbach seid, schreibt mal. Dann nehm ich mein Rad mit zur Arbeit.

@micha:Wie siehts mit dir aus?Sonntag biken?


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Flo,

Sonntag wäre ich dabei! 
Wollen wir mal 7GB versuchen? Wenn wir erst am frühen Nachmittag los fahren (sagen wir mal so um 14:00 rum) sind die größten Wandererhorden vielleicht schon durch oder im Aufbruch.
Ansonsten halt wieder Lohmar, Forsbach oder Overath. 
Altenberg oder Ahrtal kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus.


----------



## flow0923 (16. Juli 2011)

7GB klingt gut.Falls es da wirklich zu voll sein sollte können wir ja nach Lohmar fahren.Kannst du mich mitnehmen wenn du mit dem Auto fährst?


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Juli 2011)

Hey Flo,

die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist ja nicht so berauschend.
Lass uns doch einfach morgen Mittag entscheiden, ob wir fahren und wenn ja wohin. Auto kann ich morgen haben und Dich auch mitnehmen.


----------



## flow0923 (16. Juli 2011)

So wirds gemacht.Ich meld mich morgen mittag bei dir.
Schönen Abend
Gruß

Flo


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2011)

Ideales Forsbach Wetter


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bild! 

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2011)

So ab 19 Uhr gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mich schon um 18:00 mit Flo am Wanderparkplatz Forsbach treffen. 
Ferkelmann, kommst Du dann noch nach? 
Ofi, Petor, wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2011)

Schaffe heute zeitlich nur Treppensurfen in Cologne.


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Juli 2011)

Hm, schade! Dann halt wieder ein andermal...


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Juli 2011)

So liebe Leute, Zeit Euch ein wenig die Nase lang zu machen...

War wirklich eine schöne Tour gestern mit @Flow!
Wir sind die Trails bei Forsbach und am Lüderich abgesurft. Außerdem haben wir uns die Mühe gemacht, mal einen alternativen Weg zum Gipfel zu versuchen und was soll ich sagen... da gab es noch ein sehr feines Schmankerl zu entdecken.

Leider bin ich diese und nächste Woche biketechnisch raus, da ich sehr viel arbeiten muss, aber vielleicht reicht es noch für eine Mittagsrunde am Samstag im GG. Würde da auch gerne am Kalscheurer etwas Pflege betreiben. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat vorbei zu schauen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2011)

Ist echt keine feine Art, sich über Leute mit Standardarbeitszeiten lustig zu machen


----------



## flow0923 (20. Juli 2011)

Das war auf jeden Fall ne richtig gute RUnde die wir da gefahren sind.Und dieser Trail...! Ich würd am Wochenende auch ne Runde fahren gehen. Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat einfach ma hier rein posten.
@micha:Ich würd am Samstag sonst auch mal zu dem Spot in GG kommen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Juli 2011)

Hey cn cologne,

am flacheren Spot wurde/wird bereits wieder fleißig gefeilt und verbessert. Ich weiß aber nicht von wem. Habe dort noch niemand aktiven getroffen.

Am größeren Spot könnte man hier und da noch was machen, aber bitte auf keinen Fall die bestehenden Lines auf eigene Faust verändern/verschlimmbessern.  Ich habe den Spot dort nicht gebaut, aber bereits 2 von den "Ownern" kennen gelernt. Detailabsprachen ggfs per PM.

Ich werde versuchen ab Samstag Mittag für 1-2 Stündchen dort zu sein. Kann aber nicht sicher sagen, ob es klappt.


PS: @Ferkel: Pfff, Standard-Arbeitszeiten... 
      Mit dem Hinweis auf beagtes Schmankerl wollte ich Euch auch eigentlich eher den Mund wässrig machen für die nächste gemeinsame Tour.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juli 2011)

Heute wer ab 19h zu einer Feierabendrunde Lust?


----------



## ofi (21. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Heute wer ab 19h zu einer Feierabendrunde Lust?


 
Im Grüngürtel? Für ne kurze Runde wäre ich zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Juli 2011)

Gerne, aber eher suedlich halten.
Ruf mal an...


----------



## flow0923 (22. Juli 2011)

Schade, hätte ich das mal früher gesehen.Dieses Wochenende ist also keine Tour geplant? Dann würd ich morgen auch zum Kalscheurer Weiher kommen.
@micha:ab wann bist du denn genau da?


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich werde ab 13:00 am Kalscheurer sein.


----------



## ofi (25. Juli 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir uns die Mühe gemacht, mal einen alternativen Weg zum Gipfel zu versuchen und was soll ich sagen... da gab es noch ein sehr feines Schmankerl zu entdecken.


 
Ich hab mich heute mal auf den Weg gemacht ein paar Trails wiederzufinden. Von denen, die ich gesucht hab, hab ich nichts wiedergefunden aber dafür was ganz nettes Neues. Wir haben bei unserer letzten Tour quasi quasselnd vorm Einstieg gestanden. Kicker, Anlieger, Ministeinfeld und ne schön schwierige technische Abfahrt in einem tiefen dunklen Loch endend. 
Mich hats dann auch zum ersten mal erwischt, allerdings an einer anderen bekannten Stelle. Ergebnis: kann kaum laufen und die Reverb ist erstmal hinüber Also allein fahren werd ich in der Ecke vorerst nicht mehr.
@Micha: bin mal gespannt ob wir die gleiche Abfahrt gefunden haben. Gabs da sowas?:




Und wenn ich grad dabei bin hier noch ein Pic von der Lohmartour:




Bis demnächst


----------



## flow0923 (25. Juli 2011)

Nabend.
Na dann gute Besserung Ofi!Ich hoffe doch für dich das es nichts ernstes ist.

Nein,so ein Steinfeld gab es da nicht.Und das Ende war eine schmale geteerte Strasse.Der  Trail verlief durch eine Kraterlandschaft mit nem Drop und ein paar Sprüngen.Bei trockenem Wetter mit Sicherheit richtig geil zu fahren.
Schönen Abend
Flo


----------



## serkan kargi (26. Juli 2011)

hi würde auch mal gerne mitmachen
nur wo sind denn all die spots ich kenne nur hoffnungstal und altenberg
wo grüngürtel ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. Juli 2011)

serkan kargi schrieb:


> hi würde auch mal gerne mitmachen
> nur wo sind denn all die spots ich kenne nur hoffnungstal und altenberg
> wo grüngürtel ist weiss ich nicht



Dabei handelt es sich um den Kölner Grüngürtel. Kannste ganz leicht mit Google Maps überblicken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serkan kargi (27. Juli 2011)

wie sind die touren denn soo konditionel eher chillig oder hart?
bin anfänger und hab eine schwere krücke norco shore.


----------



## ofi (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn mal im Trupp im GG gefahren wird, ist es eher chillig. Momentan verabreden wir uns hier aber fast nur noch für Ausflüge in andere Gebiete.


----------



## serkan kargi (27. Juli 2011)

bin mal gespant da ich kein auto besitze und aus köln bin muss überall hin gestrampelt werden.hoffe bei euren touren ist auch was in der umgebung dabei. altenberg forsbach fahre ich jedes wochenende.


----------



## serkan kargi (29. Juli 2011)

wie ist denn die tour im GG so vorzustellen?
ist es nur ebene oder gibt es auch abfahrten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2011)

Nur stupides Langfahren am Militärring, sonst nichts.
Lies Dir die letzten 7-8 Seiten mal durch, sind ja nicht so viel daß Du überfordert wärst. Aber kannst es auch lassen, wirklich nur langweilig.


----------



## ofi (29. Juli 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nur stupides Langfahren am Militärring, sonst nichts.
> Lies Dir die letzten 7-8 Seiten mal durch, sind ja nicht so viel daß Du überfordert wärst. Aber kannst es auch lassen, wirklich nur langweilig.


 
Was ist denn mit los?
Du kennst doch kaum was im GG. Die beiden Spots, die wir neulich angefahren sind sind ja quasi die ersten. GG ist definitiv besser als Treppensurfen am Rhein, Sorry!
Ist natürlich nicht mit dem Umland zu vergleichen aber für ne Feierabendrunde ist der GG schon ok...


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juli 2011)

Da gebe ich ofi Recht. Natürlich ist der GG nicht vergleichbar mit dem Bergischen Land, 7GB, Ahrtal etc., aber für ein gemütliches Feierabendründchen taugt es allemal. Es gibt halt auch einige Spots, meist an den alten Schutthügeln, an denen man ein wenig spielen kann. Verbunden werden diese durch ebene und fahrtechisch langweilige Wege. Immerhin sieht man aber viel Grün um sich herum. 

@ serkan: Auf Ausflügen lassen wir es in der Regel gemütlich angehen. Schön langsam auf breiten Forstwegen bergauf, um dann bergab auf den Trails Spaß zu haben.

Ist denn für dieses WE schon was geplant? Morgen muss ich Möbel schleppen, aber Sonntag wäre ich wohl für eine Tour zu haben.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Juli 2011)

Hey ofi, natürlich auch von mir noch gute Besserung! Hoffe, Du hast Dich nicht schlimm verletzt. Ist ja auch ärgerlich, mit der Reverb. 

Den Trail, den Du entdeckt hast, kenne ich noch nicht. Schick mir doch mal bitte eine PM.


----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

Den zeige ich dir dann doch einfach morgen. Ist alles wieder in Ordnung, war nur ne Prellung. Die Reverb ist zwar noch nicht wieder am start, wird aber auch kein Problem mit der Reparatur. 
Ich fahr gleich nach Bonn und hol meinen Hobel (ab jetzt in schwarz) ab. Ich ruf dich später mal an. Peter und ich sind morgen auf jeden Fall beim biken dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja sauber! 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf neuen Hobel und neuen Trail!


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Juli 2011)

Sorry, da hab ich wohl den Ironiebutton vergessen, aber dermaßen dümmliche Fragen regen mich auf. Daher auch mein Verweis darauf, sich die vorangehenden Seiten durchzulesen ...


----------



## serkan kargi (30. Juli 2011)

unnötig die ganzen seiten durchzulesen
ist doch nicht so schlimm auf etwas zu antworten 
dafür sind ja die foren


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Juli 2011)

Na dann bist Du ja dann über die daraus resultierenden Meinungen erhaben.


----------



## serkan kargi (30. Juli 2011)

nicht aufregen das leben ist zu kurz um sich über etwas aufzuregen


----------



## serkan kargi (30. Juli 2011)

wird morgen eine tour gefahren


----------



## serkan kargi (30. Juli 2011)

wo wird denn morgen gefahren würde gerne mit wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, wo soll es denn los gehen und wann? Lüderich?


----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

Moin, ich bin für Lüderich. Ich hätte jetzt auch die GPX Datei von der SIt Tour. Die könnten wir auch fahren oder auch nur Teile davon und mit dem Lüderich verbinden. Können aber auch einfach nur um den Lüderich herumtoben. Ich hab letztes mal direkt an der Autobahn in Untereschbach geparkt, war auch kein schlechter Startplatz.
Zeitmässig würd ich wieder so 13Uhr rum vorschlagen!? Von Peter weiss ich nur, dass er auf jeden Fall fahren will allerdings ist der auch feiern heute
Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juli 2011)

Können wir gerne so machen. 
Ofi, poste doch bitte mal einen Google Maps Link zu dem Parkplatz.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Juli 2011)

Parkplatz ist blöd, müssen ja per Bahn.. sonst hätte es diesmal vielleicht inkl. Lady geklappt


----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

festgemacht is ja noch nichts....


----------



## radjey (30. Juli 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> GPX Datei von der SIt Tour


Welche Tour haste denn da?


----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Welche Tour haste denn da?


 
Ist keine Originaldatei von euch. Das ist aber die Tour C vom Frühling. Geht los in Steinenbrück über Overath,Cyriax, Wahlscheid, Jexmühle...die ganze Dörfchen halt. Ich glaube aber, dass nicht alle Trails die wir im Frühling dabei hatten auch in der GPX sind. Kannst mir gern mal das Gebiet beibringen ;-)


----------



## radjey (30. Juli 2011)

Tour C war der Wahlscheid-Cross mit Nina; weiß allerdings nicht genau welche Trails da mit dabei waren.
Ansonsten kenne ich nur die verbotenen Sachen um Wahlscheid, weiß nich ob die dir zeigen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> Tour C war der Wahlscheid-Cross mit Nina; weiß allerdings nicht genau welche Trails da mit dabei waren.
> Ansonsten kenne ich nur die verbotenen Sachen um Wahlscheid, weiß nich ob die dir zeigen darf


 
die kenn ich


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Juli 2011)

blues


----------



## radjey (30. Juli 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> die kenn ich


verdammt


----------



## ofi (30. Juli 2011)

serkan kargi schrieb:


> wo wird denn morgen gefahren würde gerne mit wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?


 

Es steht bislang nur fest, dass wir um 13Uhr morgen in der Ecke Lüderich irgendwo starten. Genaues machen wir morgen früh aus. Mein Auto is mit 2 Leuten/Bikes allerdings voll. Schau doch morgen früh nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. August 2011)

Hey Ofi und Flo,

waren mal wieder sehr schöne Touren gestern und vorgestern!
Habe endlich mal etwas an meiner "Gap-Angst" gearbeitet.

Übrigens sind meine Protektoren heute angekommen, das schürt die Lust auf den nächsten Park-Besuch.
Vom 22.08.-04.09. habe ich Urlaub. Da möchte ich auf jeden Fall mal nach Winterberg, nach Willingen, nach Stromberg und zu den Filthies. WiBe und Willingen bevorzugt an einem Werktag. Hat jemand in diesem Zeitraum ebenfalls Zeit und möchte sich anschließen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. August 2011)

Wochenende in die Filthies wäre ich dabei, insofern mich jemand mit in sein Auto packt.


----------



## flow0923 (3. August 2011)

Hat jemand Morgen vielleicht Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## flow0923 (3. August 2011)

Jo ich würd auch ganz gern mitkommen wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt.
@Micha: Hast ne PM


----------



## ofi (3. August 2011)

Meinst du dieses WE für Belgien Micha? Wenn ich wieder fit bin bis dahin und es trocken bleibt, wär ich auch dabei. Ich hatte gestern wieder nen Unfall, diesmal am Rhein und fremdverschuldet. Son schusseliger Werftarbeiter hat mich quasi mitm Schlauch in voller fahrt vom Rad geholt und ich hab ein paar Meter Freiflug üben dürfen

Für lockeres rumrollen im GG wär ich morgen aber bestimmt zu haben.


----------



## radjey (3. August 2011)

Mensch Ofi, du machst Sachen
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (3. August 2011)

Danke!

Lass uns demnächst mal Altenberger Trails abfahren, hat ja letztes mal leider nicht geklappt bei mir.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. August 2011)

Eieiei, Ofi!  Hoffentlich nix Schlimmes passiert?

Ich meinte für Belgien nicht dieses WE, sondern 27./28.8. oder 3./4.9.. 

@Ferkelmann, welches WE/welcher Tag passt bei Dir? Dann können wir das ja direkt mal fix machen. Wenn es da wirklich so schön ist, wie es auf den Videos immer rüber kommt, würde ich wohl auch 2x fahren. 
Wer kommt wann noch mit?


Am 23. und/oder 24.8. geht es nach Winterberg. Flo, Du bist dabei? Wer noch?

Morgen bin ich leider raus, vielleicht schaffe ich aber am Freitag ne kleine GG-Runde.


----------



## flow0923 (4. August 2011)

Wie gesagt Winterberg steht!Was Belgien angeht, kommt bei mir nur das We. 03.+04.09 in Frage.Da kann ich aber defintiv.
@ofischonwieder) Gute Besserung!Hoffentlich hat der neue Rahmen nichts abbekommen^^Wolltest du heute in den GG?


----------



## ofi (4. August 2011)

Ich war mitm HT unterwegs. Das hat aber auch nichts abbekommen, wurde ja sanft gebremst im Gegensatz zu mir
Ich warte noch auf ein Teil für mein Rad und will dann ne kleine Testrunde drehen. Wann könntest du denn? Peter is warscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. August 2011)

27./28.08. würde mir besser passen. Am darauffolgenden WE ist Rasenrennen in Olpe..


----------



## flow0923 (4. August 2011)

@ofi:muss leider doch absagen für heute.Hab deinen Post zu spät gelesen und bin jetzt anderweitig verplant.Sorry.Nächste Woche gern wieder.Montagabend?


----------



## ofi (4. August 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @ofi:muss leider doch absagen für heute.Hab deinen Post zu spät gelesen und bin jetzt anderweitig verplant.Sorry.Nächste Woche gern wieder.Montagabend?


 

Macht nichts, hab schon ne ausgedehnte Probefahrt gemacht heute. Montag wirds nichts bei mir. Ab morgen und für die nächsten 2 Monate hab ich frühestens um 20 Uhr Feierabend. Da geht höchstens mal was direkt nach der Arbeit von Efferen aus.
Was geht denn am WE?


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. August 2011)

@Ferkelmann: Dann halten wir doch mal den 27.08. fest, bezüglich Filthies.
@Flow: Fahren wir dann am 03.09. nach Belgien?

Am 23. und 24.08. fahren Flow und und ich also nach Winterberg, inklusive Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz. Am 24. können wir ja überlegen, ob wir mal in Willingen vorbeischsuen. Kommt noch jemand mit? Vielleicht ja auch nur für einen Tag?


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. August 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Was geht denn am WE?



Leider nicht so viel. Muss morgen noch packen und mein Hardtail als Reiserad umbauen, für die Neckar-Tour nächste Woche.
Vielleicht drehe ich heute und/oder morgen spontan ne kleine Runde im GG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @Ferkelmann: Dann halten wir doch mal den 27.08. fest, bezüglich Filthies.
> @Flow: Fahren wir dann am 03.09. nach Belgien?
> 
> Am 23. und 24.08. fahren Flow und und ich also nach Winterberg, inklusive Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz. Am 24. können wir ja überlegen, ob wir mal in Willingen vorbeischsuen. Kommt noch jemand mit? Vielleicht ja auch nur für einen Tag?


 
Habs notiert, muss nur meiner Frau verklickern, daß sie nicht mit kann


----------



## flow0923 (5. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, 03.09 passt mir hervorragend! Ist also notiert und eingeplant.Wie geil! Jetzt las uns nur auf gutes Wetter hoffen!Bis Winterberg will ich auch endlich auf 2 fach mit Kettenführung umgerüstet haben.Beim letzten mal Trails surfen wars schon teilweise grenzwertig!
@ofi: Ich bin dieses Wochenende in Trier auf nem Weinfest  Von daher leider nicht vor Ort und vermutlich auch nicht fahrtüchtig!


----------



## ofi (5. August 2011)

Weinfest ist doch auch ne feine Sache Ich bin seit gestern auch auf Zweifachkurbel und finde es super! Insgesamt fühlt sich der Hobel jetzt wieder ziemlich gut an, ist ja auch vieles neu. Und da kommt bestimmt demnächst nochwas neues. Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## ofi (6. August 2011)

@Ferkel: hast du auch für so ein Lager Werkzeug?





Und ein Kettenblattschlüssel vielleicht auch noch?


----------



## flow0923 (10. August 2011)

Tag zusammen.

Hat einer von euch vielleicht Lust und vor allem Zeit, diese Woche noch ne Runde zu drehen? Vorzugsweise irgendwo wo man mit dem Zug gut hinkommt.Karscheuerer Weiher oder so wäre natürlich auch drin.Falls jemand Lust hat einfach mal hier melden.
@ofi:ICh brauch grad das gleiche Werkzeug.Mein Innenlager klickt und ich kriegs nich auf...


----------



## cn_cologne (10. August 2011)

Bin heute abend ab ca. 19:00 am Kalscheurer. Am Sonntag wollte ich ggf. nach Stromberg. Ein Platz im Auto ist eventuell frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (11. August 2011)

Mist.Zu spät gelesen.Wegen Sonntag muss ich mal schauen.Bock hätte ich ja schon.


----------



## cn_cologne (11. August 2011)

Bin Freitag Abend wieder ab 19:00 am Kalscheurer. Bzgl. Stromberg am besten eine PM schicken.


----------



## ofi (13. August 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> 
> Hat einer von euch vielleicht Lust und vor allem Zeit, diese Woche noch ne Runde zu drehen? Vorzugsweise irgendwo wo man mit dem Zug gut hinkommt.Karscheuerer Weiher oder so wäre natürlich auch drin.Falls jemand Lust hat einfach mal hier melden.
> @ofi:ICh brauch grad das gleiche Werkzeug.Mein Innenlager klickt und ich kriegs nich auf...


 
Hi Flo,

bist du mitlerweile fündig geworden bzgl des Werkzeugs? Ich bräuchte es immer noch, will das Lager meiner Stadtschl... gegen ein ausgelutschtes Hollowtech tauschen. Dafür das Werkzeug kaufen will ich nicht. In der Werkstatt um die Ecke wollten die 15 nur für den Ausbau haben. 
Wie schauts morgen mit biken aus? Ich werd irgendwann irgendwohin, am liebsten nach Altenberg oder Solingen/Burgholz


----------



## flow0923 (13. August 2011)

Moin ofi

Ich muss dich enttäuschen,hab bisher auch keine Lust gehabt mich weiter drum zu kümmern.Ich frag mal den Fahrradfritzen vor meiner Tür was der dafür haben will.Ich sag dir dann mal bescheid.
Was fahren angeht wollten der Carsten (cn cologne) und ich morgen nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail.Allerdings ist das sehr wetterabhängig.Falls das also nichts wird, schreib hier doch mal spontan rein wann du los willst.Oder komm mit nach Stromberg.


----------



## flow0923 (14. August 2011)

Nabend.
Tja...nach einem wiedermal ätzend nassen Wochenende würde ich morgen trotzdem gern eine Runde drehen.Hat jemand Lust mit nach FOrsbach zu kommen?Oder GG?Ich hab morgen frei und könnte auch schon vormittags.
@ofi: Bist du heute auch nicht mehr gefahren?


----------



## ofi (14. August 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Tja...nach einem wiedermal ätzend nassen Wochenende würde ich morgen trotzdem gern eine Runde drehen.Hat jemand Lust mit nach FOrsbach zu kommen?Oder GG?Ich hab morgen frei und könnte auch schon vormittags.
> @ofi: Bist du heute auch nicht mehr gefahren?


 
Doch, hab mich um 19:30 noch kurzfristig überwunden ne kleine GG Runde zu drehen. War ja noch ganz nett vom Wetter her.  
Gestern war ich in Wetter Ruhr auf meinem Heimatberg biken. Wusste früher gar nicht was ich da für Trails vor der Haustür hatte. Glaub ich werd jetzt öfters mal nach "Haus" fahren. 
Hoffe nächstes WE geht hier mal wieder was, in der Woche pack ichs im Moment leider nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. August 2011)

Bin erstmal raus ... denke ich.


----------



## masterT. (16. August 2011)

UIII...das sieht aber übel aus. Dann mal gute Besserung. 

War heut ne Runde im GG, war allein unterwegs, wer warn denn die beiden, die mir kurz vor der Abfahrt auf der Anhöhe entgegenkamen? Einer von euch? 

Hab heut aufm Rückweg ne Befestigungsschraube vom Horstlink verloren...hat nicht noch zufällig einer eine rumliegen?

Gruss René


----------



## flow0923 (17. August 2011)

Gute Besserung Ferkelmann! Das sieht echt übel aus.WIe passiert sowas?


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2011)

Waren am WE ja in der Schweiz/Lenzerheide.
Leider war die sturzführende Action nicht so heftig wie es sich vermuten lässt. Lief alles ziemlich gut, hätte mich nur im Ausrollen lassen nicht nach der Freundin umschauen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (18. August 2011)

Was wieder alle Klischees im Bezug auf Frauen bestättigt . Nee im Ernst, gute Besserung und auf das es nicht zu lange dauert. Vielleicht lernt man sich dann ja doch nochmal auf ner Tour kennen.

Greetz


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Oha, Ferkelmann. Ich wünsche Dir gute Genesung!

Endlich ist es so weit: Ich habe 2 Wochen URLAUB und möchte einen Großteil meiner freien Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen. Geht dieses WE was?


----------



## MagicX79 (19. August 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Hat jemand Bock auf Filthy Trails am Sonntag? Einen Mitfahr-Platz ab Köln hätte ich noch frei.

Hat morgen jemand Lust, den Spot am Kalscheurer etwas zu pflegen?


----------



## cn_cologne (19. August 2011)

@Ferkelmann: Gute Besserung auch von mir.

@BikeMike78: Fahre am Sonntag mit flow0923 nach Stromberg. Falls
das fuer Dich eine Option ist ... Morgen gegen abend wollte ich auch nochmal am Kalscheurer vorbeischauen.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Hm, da wollte ich ja auch schon immer mal hin und zu dritt wäre schon sehr spaßig. 
Passen zufällig 3 Bikes und Biker in Dein Auto, oder fahrt Ihr mit der Bahn?


----------



## ofi (19. August 2011)

Hm, Bock auf Park hätt ich auch mal wieder, hab aber immer noch Probleme mit Gelenken seit dem Unfall. Was würdest du denn morgen machen wollen Micha?


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. August 2011)

Würde gerne an dem neuen Double weiter bauen.


----------



## ofi (20. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Würde gerne an dem neuen Double weiter bauen.


 
Oh, dafür is mir der Tag heute zu schade vom Wetter her. Ich komme aber jeden Abend zum Feierabend um 20H da vorbei, da helf ich gern mal unter der Woche. Heute muss ich unbedingt mal wieder ein paar Kilometer machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (20. August 2011)

@BikeMike78: wir fahren mit dem Auto, jedoch ist nur Platz fuer zwei 
Personen. Wann willst Du zum Kalscheurer?


----------



## ofi (20. August 2011)

Falls ich morgen früh nüchtern sein sollte, was ich nicht glaube, können wir gern zusammen zu den Filthies fahren Micha. Da scheint ja echt einiges passiert zu sein seit letztem Jahr.


----------



## flow0923 (20. August 2011)

Stimme aus dem Off: Kommt alle mit nach Stromberg*säusel* Je mehr desto besser^^


----------



## ofi (20. August 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Stimme aus dem Off: Kommt alle mit nach Stromberg*säusel* Je mehr desto besser^^


 
Also wenn ich heut Abend nicht vor die Tür gehen sollte und nen Mitfahrer hätte, wär ich auch in Stromberg dabei.
Wird aber mal wieder ne kurzfristige Entscheidung, vielleicht weiss ich bis heut Abend mehr. Wettertechnisch könnte das aber in die Hose gehen. Belgien schaut ja noch kritischer aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. August 2011)

Ok, ich fahre morgen mit nach Stromberg. Ofi, kannst gerne mitkommen. Schreib aber noch mal, ob Du definitiv mit willst, sonst schreibe ich den Mitfahrplatz öffentlich aus. Kannst ja im Auto noch ein wenig pennen und auskatern. 

@ cn cologne: Ich wollte so 16:00-16:30 am Kalscheurer sein.


----------



## flow0923 (21. August 2011)

So Jungs.Das war trotz des absolut unterirdischen Wetters ein saugeiler Tag.Stromberg hat sehr gut ausgesehen, auch mit 56786 Liter Wasser pro Quadratmeter.Da will ich nochmal hin.Und Boppard rockt auch richtig! ABer die STrecke ist schon echt heftig.
Wenn die Truppe heute nicht so entspannt gewesen wäre, hätte der Tag heute ziemlich in die Hose gehen können.War super Jungs, machen wir wieder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (21. August 2011)

War echt ein super Trip mit einer sehr sympatischen Truppe. Gerne wieder! 

Was ich mich nach Sichtung einiger Videos auf YT allerdings frage: Warum haben wir nur die Drop-Batterie am Anfang des zweiten Teiles, gegenüber des "Northshore ins Nichts" übersehen? Waren wohl alle dermaßen konzentriert auf den unmittelbaren Bereich vorm Vorderrad... 

Was freu ich mich schon auf Winterberg am Dienstag!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Was ich mich nach Sichtung einiger Videos auf YT allerdings frage: Warum haben wir nur die Drop-Batterie am Anfang des zweiten Teiles, gegenüber des "Northshore ins Nichts" übersehen?



Vielleicht mittlerweile abgebaut?

Hört sich aber allgemein nach viel Spass an, den Ihr hattet


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. August 2011)

Ach Leute,
Winterberg war der Hammer! Flo und ich haben uns gegenseitig ganz gut gepushed. Endlich war die große mal fällig und ich bin meinen ersten 2-Meter-Drop gefahren. 

Geht heute denn was? 

Morgen würde ich ja gerne mal zu den Filthies, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Mein Mitfahrer ist kurzfristig abgesprungen. Möchte jemand mit?


----------



## cn_cologne (25. August 2011)

Ahoi Micha,

ich wollte heute gegen 17:00 nach Lohmar. Im Auto ist auch noch Platz.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. August 2011)

Ja fein! Da komme ich doch mal mit. Wollen wir uns um 17:00 am Treffpunkt von letztem Mal treffen?


----------



## cn_cologne (25. August 2011)

ok Micha.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. August 2011)

Na super! Heute fängt es pünktlich kurz vor der geplanten Ausfahrt an zu gewittern. Für morgen ist die Wetterprognose auch mies.
Was für ein "Sommer". 

Hier noch einige Impressionen von Flo und mir in Winterberg - leider nur in sehr mieser Handy-Qualität:

Winterberg Slopestyle


----------



## ofi (26. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Na super! Heute fängt es pünktlich kurz vor der geplanten Ausfahrt an zu gewittern. Für morgen ist die Wetterprognose auch mies.
> Was für ein "Sommer".
> 
> Hier noch einige Impressionen von Flo und mir in Winterberg - leider nur in sehr mieser Handy-Qualität:
> ...


 
Nice! Gut dass du so gut in Form bist, da werd ich wohl Sonntag in Zugzwang kommen und hoffentlich auch mal was wagen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

@ Ofi: Sonntag dann also Filthy Trails? Freue mich schon sehr! 
Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

Sooo, wer kommt denn alles heute mit nach Lohmar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (26. August 2011)

ich ware dabei, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt. Gleiche Zeit wie gestern?


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2011)

Jawoll!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

Gestern waren Ofi und ich bei den Filthy Trails. 
Wir hatten echt richtig Glück mit dem Wetter: Kein Regen und protektorengerechte 17°. Nach einigen Einfahrrunden wurden wir langsam locker und hatten sehr viel Spaß auf den kleinen, aber feinen Trails. Ich finde, dass die Filthies ideal zum Üben sind. Tables, Gaps, Drops, Anlieger - alles vorhanden in diversen Schwierigkeiten und Größen. 

Hier noch einige Bilder:


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

Da ich ja noch einige Tage Urlaub habe, würde ich morgen oder übermorgen (also Dienstag oder Mittwoch) gerne noch mal nach Belgien fahren und suche noch einen Mitfahrer.

Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## DerMolch (29. August 2011)

Wenn Du die Double Line (erstes Foto) schön flowig schaffst, biste mit 2-3 mal treten auch gut übers kleine Roadgap drüber. Das Größere auf der Whings line erfordert da mehr Nerven ;-)

Ich war übrigens im Bikepark Boppard und werde dort nicht mehr hinfahren. Die Sprünge sind größtenteils viel zu unflowig und kicken einen entweder völlig fies raus, oder bringen einen nicht drüber. Hab da niemanden gesehen der dort gut zurecht kam..


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2011)

@Toshi181:
Leider war Bild 1 nicht auf der Doubleline, sondern ein etwas kleinerer Double (gute 1,5 Bikelängen), auf der von oben gesehen ganz rechten Line, unterhalb der Hütte. 
Langsam aber sicher nähere ich mich aber den größeren Doubles.


----------



## flow0923 (30. August 2011)

Schicke Fotos Micha.Und so wenig Pixel^^ 
Winterberg is einfach ein Traum!WÜrd sofort wieder hinfahren.
Ich würd am Donnerstag ganz gern ne Runde fahren gehen und bin ab 18.00 in Forsbach/Lüderich.Kommt jemand mit?
Und wie siehts am We aus? Samstag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.
@Carsten:Wollen wir Stromberg nochmal eine Chance geben?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. August 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Lese hier des öfteren mit, finde kaum Zeit aufgrund von meinen tollen Arbeitszeiten unter der Woche oder am Wochenende mal vernünftig biken zu gehen. Hab nächste Woche Urlaub und will da etwas die Tracks unsicher machen. Bis auf den Grüngürtel würde ich mich mal gerne anschließen in der Zeit vom 05.09. - 10.09.

Mfg,

Ralph


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. August 2011)

War das wieder ein geiler Tag heute auf den Filthy Trails! 

Carsten und ich standen ganz hibbelig noch vor Ankunft des Kassenwärters vor dem verschlossenen Tor. Schließlich hatten wir den Park dann während der ersten Stunde ganz für uns alleine. Ideal zum Warmfahren und Trails begutachten. 
Nach den ersten 2 eher holzigen Abfahrten (und damit meine ich nicht die Northshores ) lief es dann noch richtig gut.
Sowohl Carsten, als auch ich, haben neue Sachen ausprobiert, Fahr- und Flugsicherheit gewonnen und unsere Grenzen gepusht. Respekt an Carsten, der die Trails mit seinem Hardtail runter düste! 

Fazit: Keine Verletzungen, keine Defekte, riesen Spaß gehabt - perfect day.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (31. August 2011)

yep, schoen war's bei den Filthies gestern.

@Flo:  Donnerstag habe ich wahrscheinlich auch Zeit. Die naechsten 
zwei Wochenenden bin ich jedoch nicht in Koeln. An einem we danach, evt. 16.9 wuerde ich auch gerne nochmal nach Stromberg.


----------



## flow0923 (31. August 2011)

Ok.Wäre cool wenn das Morgen klappt.Hab dir eben geschrieben.ICh bin ab 18.00 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in FOrsbach und wollte zum Lüderich und in den Park.Also wer noch Lust hat einfach mal melden oder da sein.
@Micha:Krasse Bilder!Macht Lust auf Belgien.WIe sieht das bei dir morgen aus?


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. August 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @Micha:Krasse Bilder!Macht Lust auf Belgien.



Danke! War auch echt ein guter Tag. Freue mich besonders, dass ich den auf dem dritten Bild geschafft habe. Da stand ich am Sonntag noch davor und habe mich nicht getraut. An einem langen Holztable und dem Sprung auf dem ersten Bild von Post #413 habe ich dann mal geübt auf Weite zu springen. Dann habe ich das Gap versucht (ca. 2,5 Bikelängen) und was soll ich sagen... ich war direkt beim ersten Versuch gut weit in der Landung.  

Könnte sein, dass ich mich morgen spontan anschließe. Lust hätte ich ja ohne Ende!  Wollt Ihr denn so richtig mit Fullface und so?


----------



## flow0923 (31. August 2011)

ICh wollte eigentlich nur den kleinen Helm einpacken.Ich guck hier morgen früh nochmal rein und sag bescheid.Ich schmeiß mich auch so überall runter...glaub ich zumindest^^

Gute Nacht^^


----------



## DerMolch (1. September 2011)

Hallo! Ich wollte mal fragen ob morgen gegen 16 Uhr jemand fahren möchte. Würd gerne mal erfahren dass man in Köln ordentlich fahren kann ;-)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. September 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich wollte mal fragen ob morgen gegen 16 Uhr jemand fahren möchte. Würd gerne mal erfahren dass man in Köln ordentlich fahren kann ;-)



*SARKASMUS-MODUS*

Hardtail mit 80mm an der Front und Cantis -> haste was ordentliches für Köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (2. September 2011)

bin heute abend am Kalscheurer unterwegs, ca. ab 18:30.


----------



## cn_cologne (2. September 2011)

Leider musste ich heute Abend festellen, dass ein paar Dilettanten, die wohl auch noch nicht bis drei zaehlen koennen, am Kalscheurer Spot erheblich herumgepfuscht haben. Extrem nervig !


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. September 2011)

Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf HCM? Ich bin zum Mittagessen sowieso in Siegburg und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen, um 1-2x den HCM zu fahren und danach vielleicht noch was spielen zu gehen.


----------



## ofi (3. September 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust auf HCM? Ich bin zum Mittagessen sowieso in Siegburg und wollte mein Rad mitnehmen, um 1-2x den HCM zu fahren und danach vielleicht noch was spielen zu gehen.


 
Könnt ich mir sehr gut vorstellen! lass mal telefonieren morgen Mittag.


----------



## radjey (3. September 2011)

schreibt mal die Startzeit hier rein, vielleicht fahr ich auch mit
jenachdem, ob es morgen dann Gewittert oder nicht


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. September 2011)

Hey Leute, habe morgen frei. Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Tour durch den GG? Würde erst gerne etwas am Spot arbeiten und dann noch ein Ründchen fahren.


----------



## flow0923 (6. September 2011)

Moin 

Ich bin heute ABend auch im GG.So ab 18.45 am Karscheurer.

Hugs


----------



## haihaihai (6. September 2011)

Moin, bin leider morgen schon übelst verabredet und schon meine Beine heute lieber. 
Fahrt ihr öfter ins Düstere? Ist das nicht gefährlich?
Ich behalt den Fred aber mal im Auge.


----------



## ofi (7. September 2011)

hey, hab gestern mit nem freund eine hardtailnightrideintervalltrainingrheintour gemacht da ich ja vor 20:30 nicht aufs bike komme. hat irgendwie auch spass gemacht, nächstes mal versuch ich das mal im gg. 
was geht am we, kann mich so langsam wieder bewegen und hätt bock auf eine längere endurotour. 7g oder so. hat jemand lust? würde gern am samstag.
@gerome: sonntag ist mir was dazwischen gekommen und war nicht biken, hoffe aber wir machen nochmal ne tour diese saison.


----------



## flow0923 (9. September 2011)

Tach zusammen.

DIeses WE bin ich raus.Es geht nach Hamburg.Aber die nächsten Wochen bin ich auf jeden Fall für entspannte Herbsttouren zu haben...und von denen muss man ja langsam leider sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. September 2011)

Sooo, bevor der Thread hier vollkommen einschläft:
Was ist denn so für's kommende Wochenende geplant? Hätte am Samstag Nachmittag Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Runde. Gerne auch GG, vielleicht verbunden mit etwas Trailpflege? 

Ab nächster Woche sieht es dann bei mir zeitlich wieder etwas besser aus.

Diesen Mittwoch fahre ich übrigens mit @bansaiman zu den Filthy Trails, wenn das Wetter passt. Hat zufällig jemand frei und Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## flow0923 (12. September 2011)

Moin.

Ich hab dieses Wochenende nur am Sonntag Zeit.Und da war ja mit dem Carsten eventuell nochmal Stromberg angedacht.Wärest du denn auch dafür zu haben? Bzw.auch alle anderen Mitleser und Mitleserinnen? Sonst könnte man auch mal wieder ne Tour im Bergischen machen?!?


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. September 2011)

Schade, ich hab am Sonntag Nachtbereitschaft und deshalb nur am Samstag Zeit. Wir sollten dringend unsere Dienstpläne besser abstimmen! 

Samstag würde ich ja gerne mal den neuen Jump am KS einweihen. Auch der Drop am Decksteiner muss endlich mal fällig sein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. September 2011)

Wer fährt mit mir heute eine Feierabendrunde? Habe ab 17:30 Zeit.


----------



## ofi (13. September 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wer fährt mit mir heute eine Feierabendrunde? Habe ab 17:30 Zeit.


 
bei nem nightride ab 20:30 wär ich dabei


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. September 2011)

Meine Magicshine ist einsatzbereit.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. September 2011)

So, ich starte doch schon etwas früher. Treffe mich um 16:45 mit einem Bekannten auf dem Hügel am Stadionweiher (Adenauerweiher). Wir fahren dann von Spot zu Spot. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...


----------



## flow0923 (14. September 2011)

ICh bin dann heute mal mit Carsten unterwegs gewesen.Der Spot am Karscheurer wird echt immer besser.ABer der Drop is einfach ne Nummer zu krass!


----------



## DerMolch (14. September 2011)

wer von euch hätte denn lust mich am freitag auf ne runde von spot zu spot mitzunehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (15. September 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Meine Magicshine ist einsatzbereit.


 
Also wenn du die nächste Woche Bock hast würd ich echt gern  nen Nightride machen, diese Woche bleibts zu stressig. Hatte heute das Bike und Klamotten mit bei der Arbeit aber Überstunden bis 0Uhr machen wirklich alles kaputt


----------



## cn_cologne (15. September 2011)

Moin Toshi181,

ich habe morgen abend ggf. nur kurz Zeit, so dass es hoechsten fuer einem Abstecher zum Kalscheurer reicht.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. September 2011)

Nem Nachtausritt würde ich mich auch anschließen im Grüngürtel.


----------



## ofi (16. September 2011)

Hey, wie schauts denn morgen aus? Mein Enduro verstaubt hier zu Hause. Steht bei jemandem was aufm Plan ab Mittag?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. September 2011)

Muss noch ein Gartenhaus aufbauen und abends bin ich auf einer Geburtstagsparty. Morgen dann wieder Arbeit... doof. 

Am Dienstag habe ich aber frei. Hat jemand Lust am späten Nachmittag am Kalscheurer zu arbeiten und danach noch nen kleinen Nightride zu fahren?


----------



## cn_cologne (17. September 2011)

Moin Micha, 

waere Dienstag am Kalscheurer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (18. September 2011)

Ja super, vielleicht schaffen wir ja dann mal ordentlich was. Ab wieviel Uhr kannst Du denn?


----------



## cn_cologne (18. September 2011)

koennte Dienstag so ab 16:00.


----------



## flow0923 (18. September 2011)

Ich würd mich am Dienstag ab ca 18.30 auch anschliessen.Bis dahin dürfte meine Rüsselseuche auch wieder weg sein.WIe gesagt Carsten,sorry dass das dies We nich geklappt hat.
Hab gestern Abend eine Lampe bestellt.Somit können die Nightrides jetzt bald starten.Da freu ich mich schon drauf!
@Michaann können wir man ne Runde in FOrsbach bei Nacht drehen^^


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. September 2011)

Hey Flo,
welche Lampe ist es denn geworden? Forsbach fände ich nachts etwas heftig, aber mal lüderich oder HCM fände ich bei Dunkelheit echt mal reizvoll.

Dann bis Dienstag, freu mich schon! Carsten, treffen wir uns dann um 4? Ich nehme auch mal meine Lampe mit, dann können wir später noch ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## cn_cologne (19. September 2011)

Morgen 16:00 am Kalscheurer geht klar.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. September 2011)

HoChi bei Nacht und Schnee ist der absolute Burner!


----------



## ofi (20. September 2011)

Ich werd dann heute mal mitm Enduro zur Arbeit und such euch dann im dunkeln.


----------



## flow0923 (20. September 2011)

Ich hab mir diese hier gegönnt: http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-e/
Bin ma gespannt wie sich das bei Dunkelheit so fahren lässt.
Hat einer von euch eine Idee woher ich GPS Tracks für eine 40-50km Tour um Rösrath RIchtung Köln bekommen könnte?
Bis heute Abend


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. September 2011)

Ah, sehr gute Wahl. Bin mal gespannt auf einen Vergleich von Leuchtleistung und -bild. Ich habe das ältere Modell mit der anderen Diode.

GPS Tacks suche ich öfter mal hier: GPS Touren
Von dort hatte ich auch den Track für meine Tour bei Burscheid letzte Woche.

Bis heute Abend, freue mich!


----------



## flow0923 (22. September 2011)

Tja...echt albern, aber ich hatte zwei Platten auf einmal und nur einen Schlauch daheim.Ich hoffe es war trotzdem lustig.Ich würd nächste WOche wieder zu euch stoßen!Vielleicht dann auch schon mit Lampe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (22. September 2011)

Besten Dank für den Links Micha.Die Seite is echt gut.Ich will diesen Herbst mal nutzen um wieder etwas Kondition zu kriegen und um mein Hardtail zu bewegen.Und so ganz ohne Plan durchs Bergische zu eiern, dann auch bald im DUnkeln,ist doch eher mittel witzig.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. September 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Tja...echt albern, aber ich hatte zwei Platten auf einmal und nur einen Schlauch daheim.



Und natürlich auch kein Flickzeug daheim, oder musst Du zum Flicken das Bike in die Werkstatt bringen? 

Carsten und ich haben ganz gut was geschafft. Später bin ich dann noch mit Ofi ein Ründchen durch den finsteren GG gefahren. 

Nächste Woche habe ich am Mittwoch frei und Lust nen Tagesasuflug zu machen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## flow0923 (23. September 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Und natürlich auch kein Flickzeug daheim, oder musst Du zum Flicken das Bike in die Werkstatt bringen?



Natürlich habe ich kein Flickzeug zur Hand gehabt!UNd ja ich bringe den Bock zum Flicken immer zum Mechaniker^^
Mittwoch ist bei mir wie immer schlecht...aber was ist mit dem nächsten Wochenende? Ich würd gern mal ins 7G oder ins Ahrtal oder so.


----------



## ofi (23. September 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich kein Flickzeug zur Hand gehabt!UNd ja ich bringe den Bock zum Flicken immer zum Mechaniker^^
> Mittwoch ist bei mir wie immer schlecht...aber was ist mit dem nächsten Wochenende? Ich würd gern mal ins 7G oder ins Ahrtal oder so.


 
Welches Wochenende meinst du? Im 7G oder Altenberg wäre ich morgen dabei, Wetter wird ja super fürs Biken.


----------



## cn_cologne (23. September 2011)

Bin leider bis Dienstag ohne Rad. Naechsten Mittwoch haette ich ggf. auch Zeit. Naechstes Wochenende waere ich auch bei einer Tour dabei, eventuell Stromberg ?


----------



## flow0923 (25. September 2011)

@ofi: Ich war beim nächsten WOchenende.
Und da wäre ich auf jeden Fall für alles zu haben was möglich ist.Diese Woche würd ich auch gern meine Lampe testen.ALso mal im Dunkeln durch den GG oder so.


----------



## flow0923 (27. September 2011)

Guten MOrgen.

ICh werd heute ABend ab ca.17.45 in Forsbach und Umgebung bis nach Overath unterwegs sein.Lampe testen und Kilometer fressen.ICh bin über Handy erreichbar falls jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen.Sonst warte ich 15-20 min am Wanderparkplatz FOrsbach und fahr dann los.
So long


----------



## haihaihai (27. September 2011)

Du fräst also immer Rillen in meine Route  
Hast du zuletzt auch mal Bäumchen räumen müssen?

Ansonsten wird das bei mir heute nix und mit Nacktfahren im Wald habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen ...


----------



## flow0923 (29. September 2011)

Immer wieder mal.Allerdings war ich vorgestern dann im GG unterwegs.Besten Dank an Micha.War richtig gut.Nightriden macht richtig Laune^^
WIe siehts denn am WOchenende aus? SOnntag habe ich keine Zeit aber Samstag und Montag wäre was drin.ICh würde mir gern das 7G oder das Ahrtal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. September 2011)

Montag habe ich bisher auch noch nichts vor. Würde auch gerne mal wieder einen schönen Tagesausflug machen. An einem Feiertag wird es halt vor Wanderern nur so wimmeln...

Wie wäre es denn mit einem letzten Besuch in Winterberg für diese Saison? Oder Flowtrail Stromberg?


----------



## flow0923 (29. September 2011)

Das is mal ein Plan!Ich würde allerdings zu STromberg tendieren.Um den Trail mal probiert zu haben.ICh schau mal was die Regierung sagt und schreib dann mal hier rein.
Mein Schaltwerk muss ich bis dahin auch wieder hinkriegen.Ordentlich verzogen nach dem Nightride...


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. September 2011)

Montag Stromberg steht bei mir! 
Ein Freund von mir ist auch dabei. Sieh zu, dass Du das Ok von der Regierung bekommst, Flo. 
Wer ist noch dabei... Ofi, Carsten, sonstwer?


----------



## cn_cologne (29. September 2011)

Stromberg am Montag waer ich dabei. Platz im Auto gibts auch noch.

carsten


----------



## MagicX79 (30. September 2011)

Sonstwer bin ich  !

Lese hier schon was länger mit und würde mich gerne, wenn möglich,
bei eurer Tour nach Stromberg am Montag anschliessen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## ofi (30. September 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Montag Stromberg steht bei mir!
> Ein Freund von mir ist auch dabei. Sieh zu, dass Du das Ok von der Regierung bekommst, Flo.
> Wer ist noch dabei... Ofi, Carsten, sonstwer?


 
Ich hab Bock und versuch dabei zu sein!

Ihr habt ja mal fett gewerkelt am Kalscheurener, der Spot wächst ja täglich
Warum ist der grosse Anlieger zugelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin.

Ich komme Morgen ebenfalls [email protected] Carsten:SOll ich morgen früh wieder zu dir kommen?Dann brauch ich noch ne Uhrzeit.

GRuß
FLo


----------



## cn_cologne (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

@flo: bzgl. Uhrzeit morgen rufe ich Dich spaeter an.
@micha & co: Habt Ihr schon eine Zeit morgen im Auge. Wenn nicht 
                     wie waers mit Aufbruch um 9:30?
@Dennis: So wie es aussieht, sind die zwei Autos schon voll. Ggf hat 
             ofi noch Platz.

Ansonsten wollte ich heute Abend ab 17:00 am Kalscheurer vorbeischauen.

Gruss
carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Oktober 2011)

Aufbruch um 9:30 klingt doch gut. Ich muss nur noch mit meinem Mitfahrer checken, ob er nach Köln kommt, oder ob ihn in Siegburg oder sonstwo abholen muss.


----------



## MagicX79 (2. Oktober 2011)

09:30 wäre okay. Wo treffen wir uns denn ?
Könnt ggf. noch jemanden mitnehmen,
da ich aus Overath eh mit dem Auto komme. 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ok, 09:30 steht. Ich packe dann meinen Mitfahrer ein und komme dann 10Min. später zu Dir, Carsten. Dann können wir gemeinsam fahren.

Dennis, ich schick Dir grad mal eine PM.


----------



## cn_cologne (2. Oktober 2011)

super, dann bis morgen. Micha, klaerst Du dann noch den Treffpunkt mit Dennis?


----------



## flow0923 (7. Oktober 2011)

Sieht so aus als wenn wir alles richtig gemacht hätten am Montag^^ Danach hat ja direkt der Monsun eingesetzt.Stromberg hat echt Spass gemacht muss ich sagen.Mit der Truppe fahre ich gerne wieder los!


----------



## MagicX79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## cn_cologne (7. Oktober 2011)

yep, gut wars in stromberg. Ich wuerde gern am we am kalscheurer ein wenig weitermachen. Wetter bietet sich zumindest an.


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Oktober 2011)

War echt ein lohnenswerter Trip mit einer netten Truppe, bestem Spätsommerwetter und einem guten Trail! 

Vielleicht kann ich am Sonntag mal wieder ein wenig die Schaufel schwingen. Wir können dann ja mal telefonieren, Carsten.

Ein schönes WE Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (10. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Da ich dieses We bikefrei gehalten habe, würde ich gern nächsten Samstag in Overath fahren.Wer also Bock und Zeit hat,möge sich melden.


----------



## MagicX79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Oktober 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Da ich dieses We bikefrei gehalten habe, würde ich gern nächsten Samstag in Overath fahren.Wer also Bock und Zeit hat,möge sich melden.



Bei gutem Wetter bin ich auch dabei. Habe echt mal wieder große Lust auf eine schöne traillastige Tour. 
Wannwiewo?


----------



## flow0923 (12. Oktober 2011)

Feine Sache!Samstag hab ich Zeit und dann wegen meiner den ganzen Tag! ICh würd gern in Overath starten und die Trails dort begutachten.ICh würde auch sagen, dass wir was früher starten damit wir nicht in Zeitdruck kommen.Wegen Dunkelheit und so.So gegen 10 oder 11?


----------



## flow0923 (12. Oktober 2011)

Carsten wie siehts mit dir aus oder Ofi?


----------



## ofi (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre dabei aber mir würde 12H vollkommen reichen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wettervorhersage sieht super aus! 

Vorschlag:
Flo, wir könnten ja schon mal vormittags starten und um 12:00 oder noch später einen Treffpunkt für eventuelle Nachzügler vereinbaren. Würde gerne die (noch geduldeten) Trails in Overath fahren und vielleicht noch rüber nach Forsbach/Lüderich? Alternativ Richtung Lohmar... HCM und so?  
Sollte bei unserem Tempo dann ja schon ne tagesfüllende Tour hergen...


----------



## cn_cologne (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich hatte letzte Woche leider Vollkontakt mit einer Baerentatze. Zur Zeit gibt's 
keine Garantie, dass ich am we touren-tauglich bin.

carsten


----------



## flow0923 (13. Oktober 2011)

@carsten:Und in Zukunft fährst du mit Klicks?^^WIe hast du das geschafft?
@Micha:Guter Plan.Wollen wir dann gegen 10 Uhr starten?
@Dennis:Willst du dann mit uns starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (14. Oktober 2011)

10:00 wäre mir recht. Sagt noch bescheid wo Ihr euch trefft, ich komm dann da hin.


----------



## Steve122 (14. Oktober 2011)

Tach Jungs, dann schließ ich mich mal der Sache an. Bin zwar Abends noch eingeladen, würde aber wenn es so früh los geht schonmal mit Micha am Start sein. Hab mir extra gestern noch ne neue Hose gekauft. 

@Micha: Treffpunkt kannst du mir ja  simsen oder per FB schicken

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Oktober 2011)

Also dann,
Treffpunkt für unseren kleinen Trailausflug morgen ist der Parkplatz am Schulzentrum Cyriax in Overath um 10:00.

Ofi, melde Dich doch einfach, wann Du nachkommst, damit wir einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren können.

Bis morgen, freue mich schon sehr!


----------



## flow0923 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das wird nett denke ich^^
Bis Morgen


----------



## cn_cologne (14. Oktober 2011)

ich bin morgen ggf. spaeter dabei. Seht mal ab und an auf Euer Handy.


----------



## Steve122 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hab vorhin nochmal extra alles von Stromberg enstaubt und gepflegt. Bis gleich dann. ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wollte noch sagen war wieder eine echt schöne Tour und eine super
Truppe. (Bis auf den unschönen Zwischenfall ).

Hoffe der Rest von euch ist gut zuhause angekommen?
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde! 

PS: Ofi, ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und das Du bald wieder Fit bist.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen! 
An sich war es ja ein perfekter Herbsttag... wenn nur Ofis Sturz nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre. 
Auf jeden Fall war es eine stimmige und sympatische Truppe und ich persönlich habe wieder einen neuen Trail kennen gelernt. 

Ofi:Gute Besserung und alles Gute! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder dabei.


----------



## Steve122 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jungens,

danke nochmal für den super Ausflug gestern, auch wenn dieser von Ofis Sturz einen bitteren Beigeschmack bekommen hat.

@Ofi: Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder gesund!

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie gut sich das gestern angefühlt hat, obwohl wir erst das zweite mal zusammen unterwegs waren. Ich denke die Gruppe hat Zukunft und die eigentliche Saison ist ja gerade erst vorbei. 
Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Ausflug, auch wenn ich nur ne Schubkarre fahren muss um beim Pumptrack bauen auszuhelfen.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## flow0923 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich schliesse mich den Lobeshymnen an den Tag und die Truppe an.War echt super bis auf besagten Zwischenfall.Ich merks heute noch in den Beinen!Freu mich schon auf die nächsten gemeinsame Runden! 
@ofi:Ich hoffe das du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst.Gute Besserung!


----------



## ofi (16. Oktober 2011)

danke für die genesungswünsche aber mich hats fies erwischt und mich seht ihr dieses jahr nicht wieder, zumindest nicht aufm bike.
morgen weiss ich mehr...


----------



## cn_cologne (17. Oktober 2011)

@ofi: Auch von mir gute Besserung.
@all: Kann mich den letzten Kommentaren nur anschliessen.

Carsten


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. Oktober 2011)

Hey Ofi, 

Auch von Bonn aus gute Besserung. "Zum Glück" ist's erst Ende der Saison passiert, shice Winter-Fahrten sind eh nix 

lg Chris


----------



## Steve122 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wer hätte Lust mit mir am Samstag oder auch Sonntag den Nackhausen Trail in Seelscheid zu fahren? Bekommen wir eine Gruppe wie letzten Samstag hin?

Es wird zwar matschig sein, aber schlimmer als im August kann es nicht sein ;P


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Oktober 2011)

Da wäre ich dabei! Lieber Sonntag als Samstag.
Gibt es denn irgendwo die Möglichkeit hinterher das Bike zu säubern? Nicht dass ich nen Putzfimmel hätte, aber ich daheim einfach keine guten Möglichkeiten dafür.


----------



## Steve122 (20. Oktober 2011)

Je nachdem ob Dirk mitfährt oder nicht, kann man bei ihm das Rad abbrausen.Ansonsten müßten wir uns einen Wasserkanister mitnehmen, dann könnten wir es zumindest vom gröbsten Schlamm befreien.

Ich wollte den morgigen Tag mal aufs Wetter-App gucken, welcher Tag sich am ehesten anbietet, aber Sonntag wäre ideal bei mir.

Allerdings nicht zu früh, 12 Uhr reicht mir da, in der Ecke kämpft man ja auch nicht mit den Wochenendausflüglern.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja, und sonst machen wir das schnell bei mir im Garten. Habe zwar keinen Gartenschlauch, aber hab mir vor nem Jahr so einen Wassersprayer zum Pumpen gekauft. Man muss da ja keine Pflanzenschutzmittel rein packen. ;P


----------



## cn_cologne (20. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ich bin am we leider nicht da. Bei der naechsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## ofi (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin voll neidisch Jungs. Mein nächstes Bike wird parallel stehende Laufräder haben aber darauf freu ich mich grad auch schon riesig.

Erstmal aber einen ganz grossen Dank an euch für den Beistand im Wald und für den Rücktransport meiner Sachen.
Es ist alles da wo es hingehört ausser mir. 

Hab mir den Oberarm rechts sehr kompliziert gebrochen, die OP war direkt am Samstag(4Std.) Dazu kommt noch ein Bruch des Schienbeins am Kniegelenk rechts. Beide Brüche dürfen minimum 8 Wochen zu 0 kg belastet werden, bedeutet ich darf nur liegen und irgendwann im Rolli geschoben werden. Nach Haus kann ich eigtl nicht, da wurde aber auch noch nicht von gesprochen.

Falls ihr nochmal an der Unfallstelle rumkommt macht mir doch mal ein Foto davon, einmal mit, einmal ohne Baum. Den könnt ihr mir dann bringen und ich mach ne Krücke aus ihm Den kauf ich mir auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich selbst Schuld war.

Ich glaub ich war etwas übermotiviert gepaart mit zu wenig Übung in letzter Zeit und den Trail kannte ich nicht gut genug. Auf jeden Fall gabs genug Vorwarnungen. Oben haben wir uns noch über Brüche unterhalten, den ersten Sprung hab ich nur knapp gestanden und die Stürze auf meinen Touren davor hab ich auch vergessen gehabt. Ausserdem bin ich an gleicher Stelle bei Erstbefahrung des Trails auch schon fast gestürzt. Nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl was vorsichtiger fahren.
@Floh: schick mir bitte ne pn wegen der Kosten und ein dickes Dankeschön nochmal

hoffe möglichst bald wieder dabei zu sein, fand die Truppe und den Tag bis zum Crash auch super!


----------



## GORErider (20. Oktober 2011)

@ofi
oh man, mein grösstes beileid, unbekannterweise! mit 2 extremitäten im arsch haste ja auch gut in die schüssel gegriffen.

ich hoffe die op ist gut geworden ohne komplikationen...(darf ich fragen in welchem k´haus diese gemacht wurde?!) bin ja leider auch ein bruchpilot und immer dankbar für empfehlungen

alles gute weiterhin, ich drück die daumen, dass alles wieder schnell verheilt.
material muss aber bestimmt wieder raus?

vg
g.


----------



## SFA (20. Oktober 2011)

@ofi: auch von meiner Seite (unbekannterweise) nur die allerbesten Genesungswünsche! So  ein Crash ist echt für den A**ch! Ich hoffe, die Heilung geht schneller über die Bühne als vorausgesagt und hoffentlich sitzt Du schneller im Sattel als momentan prognostiziert.
Noch ein Frage: wo, auf welchem Trail ist den der Unfall passiert? Kannst Du da was zu sagen? (gerne auch via PM)!
Alles gute und beste Grüße,
SFA


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr Kölner Enduristen und speziell Ofi,

Du hast unbekannterweise mein Mitgefühl. Wenn man von solch schweren Stürzen hört, wird einem wieder bewusst, dass unser Sport auch schnell gefährlich werden kann. Hoffentlich dauert die Genesung nicht zu lang.

Wenn ich Eure Beiträge richtig verstanden habe, wart Ihr rund um Overrath unterwegs. Da ich aus Seelscheid komme, interssiert mich wo der Sturz passiert ist. Ich kenne zwar schon viele Trails, aber ich habe kein Idee wo das gewesen sein könnte.

Grüße und alles Gute
Jörg


----------



## Steve122 (20. Oktober 2011)

@SFA&Dart: Das war in der "Rinne". An dem Abschnitt wo man den zweiten Waldweg überquert. Bei euch (Frosthelm) im Video bei 00min:43sec.


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info, den Trail und die Stelle kenne ich. Ein Bike Freund hatte sich hier auch schon ein paar Rippen angeknackst. An dem zweiten Absatz hatte er die Vorderradbremse gezogen und eine Rolle Vorwärts gemacht.

Ansonsten viel Spaß noch in unserer Region

Grüße


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Oktober 2011)

Genau an der Stelle hatte ich bei meiner ersten Befahrung auch beinahe einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht. Allein mein Federweg hatte mich davor bewahrt. 
Die Stelle mit den 2 Stufen sieht auf jeden Fall harmloser aus als sie ist...


@Steve: Bin am Sonntag dabei!  
Bin echt schon sehr gespannt auf den Trail... hast mir ja den Mund auch schon ordentlich wässrig gemacht. 
So einen Drucksprüher habe ich auch noch im Keller stehen, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Den packe ich dann mal mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ich bin raus für Sonntag :-( .
Hab meinem Vater versprochen das ich Ihm am WE helfe.

Bei der nächsten Tour bin ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder dabei!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## flow0923 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch raus für das Wochenende.Ich mach Urlaub in Holland.
@ofi:Vorerst solltest du vielleicht eher Zahnstocher aus dem Baum fertigen.Dann kannst du ihn dein ganzes Leben lang für richtig eklige Sachen benutzen! Alles Gute weiterhin!
Und dem Rest viel Spass am Wochenende.Bleibt heil nd bis zur nächsten RUnde!


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Oktober 2011)

An Ofi auch gute Besserung meinerseits. Das wirs schon 

Ich hab, nach inzwischen 10 Wochen Pause, wieder Endfestigkeit erreicht und will am Sonntag proberollen, Aggertrail. Bekannte Spots werden nach Möglichkeit mitgenommen.


----------



## ofi (22. Oktober 2011)

@all: danke nochmal.

Hab mir den Trail grad online nochmal angeschaut und kann mich trotzdem nicht erinnern was da so schief gelaufen ist. Hätt ichs noch 10cm weiter nach links geschafft hätt ich mich wohl nur aufm Wanderweg abgerollt.
Ausserdem versteh ich nicht, dass mein Knie/Schienbein trotz Protektor so heftig geschrottet ist, zumal ich das ja nochnichtmal richtig gemerkt hab im Wald. Am Protektor selbst ist nichts zu sehen.

@gorerider:
planst du schon deinen nächsten Crash Ich schreib dir gern  ne PM wenn beide Brüche operiert und verheilt sind. Einzige direkte Empfehlung: Wenn du direkt weisst dass du ans Bett gefesselt bist, besteh drauf Heimatnah untergebracht zu werden. Ich habs im Rettungswagen noch probiert aber dann kamen die Spritzen und alles wurde bunt.

So, jetzt solls hier aber wieder mit dem Hauptthema weitergehen. Fahrt vorsichtig und viel Spass dabei. Im Frühjahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## MagicX79 (22. Oktober 2011)

@Stephan & Micha
Evtl. komme ich doch mit! Entscheidet sich aber erst morgen vormittag.
Wo und wann genau würdet Ihr euch denn treffen?


@Hagen
Schön das Du wieder fit bist! 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2011)

Fit noch bei weitem nicht, Schulter schmerzt noch ziemlich und ist recht immobil. Denke, daß ich erst Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder voll fit bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Ferkelmann,
schön zu hören, dass es aufwärts geht! Lass uns bald noch mal zusammen fahren. Heute sind wir ja in der Seelscheider Ecke unterwegs. 

@Dennis: Hab Dir den Treffpunkt eben gesimst.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Oktober 2011)

Eine sehr schöne Tour war das heute. Bestes Herbstwetter und wieder mal eine gute Truppe (auch wenn es nicht alle gemeldeten Fahrer an den Start geschafft haben, gell Peter? ).

Zunächst wurde der Nackhausen Trail befahren. Superschöne Landschaft und längst nicht so matschig wie befürchtet. Am Ende des Trails konnten 2 Fahrer dem Ruf des Biergartens nicht widerstehen, so dass das Fahrerfeld stark dezimiert wurde. Wieder an den Autos angekommen verabschiedete sich ein weiterer Fahrer.
2 unerschrockene Recken machten sich dann noch auf zum Lüderich und nach Forsbach, wo ein kleines DH-Rennen stattfand. 
Am Lüderich waren Bombentrail und Loch 18 wunderbar zu fahren und brachten uns ganz schön zum Grinsen.

Alles in allem ein echt geiler Tag! 

Falls einer der Mitfahrer den GPX-Track haben möchte, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Steve122 (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich dem Micha nur anschließen, war ein Hammer Tag und hab erstaunlicherweise durchgehalten, nach der üblen XC Runde von gestern.
War schön mal wieder nach 15 Jahren aufm dem Lüderich und in Forsbach zu fahren, schon sehr nostalgisch. Der Spot in Forsbach wird auf jedenfall mit dem neuen Bike aufgesucht. 

Bombentrail ist was um sich im nächsten Sommer mal länger dort auf zu halten um schön springen zu üben ;-P


@Micha: Überleg dir das nochmal mit dem gpx Koordinaten, wir hatten zwei Hidden Trails am Start! 

Gruß in die Runde... jetzt bin ich wirklich alle...


----------



## Steve122 (23. Oktober 2011)

@Micha: Da meine Gabel heute auch echt am Limit war wollte ich nochmal ans Feintuning. Hab das Video hier gefunden und ist echt Hilfreich:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Oktober 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> @Micha: Da meine Gabel heute auch echt am Limit war wollte ich nochmal ans Feintuning. Hab das Video hier gefunden und ist echt Hilfreich:
> 
> Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps      - YouTube




Kannte ich schon, ist aber immer wieder schön!

PS: GPX Dateien werden natürlich nicht verteilt wie an Karneval die Kammelle...


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2011)

Wetter war wirklich perfekt und so hat es mich geritten, daß wir, statt lediglich den Aggertrail, noch Sportplatztrail und Rinne unter die Reifen zu nehmen.
Kondition ist nach 10 Wochen ziemlich im Keller und Angst fährt an Schlüsselstellen mit, da ich bei linksseitigem Wegrutschen/Umfallen keine Kraft hätte mich abzufangen. Aber trotzdem alles soweit fahrbar 

Von meiner Freundin habe ich gestern meistens nur ein dreckhochschleuderndes Hinterrad wegdüsen sehen


----------



## Steve122 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wahhaa, ich werde kirre! Ich brauche mal eine Entscheidungshilfe:

Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow vs. Canyon Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall ein Bike haben, mit dem man auch noch bergauf kurbeln kann ohne danach ein Sauerstoffzelt zu benötigen, möchte mich aber im Gravity wohl fühlen ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass mir was unterm Arsch weg bricht.
Da "Berg" ja auch definitionssache ist versuche ich diese mal hier näher zu Beschreiben. Im Grunde fahre ich hier im Bergischen Land und habe aber vor im Sommer im Heimatort meine Freundin in Österreich (Heiligenblut) zu fahren. 

Im Grunde weis ich schon, dass ich definitiv ein Rad mit zwei Kettenblättern benötige. Daher hab ich mal meine persönliche Pro und Contras verfaßt und evtl. könnt ihr mir ja noch was an technischen Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.

*Torque 7.0 Trailflow *
+ Hammerschmidt nahezu Wartungsfrei und viel Platz unterm Rad
+ Laut Testaussagen Allrounder für Trails
+ Durch Luftfederung läßt sich SAG genau nach Fahrsituation einstellen
+ Kein Umbaukosten für andere Feder, da ich nur 65kg wiege
+ Leichter als das Rockzone

- "nur" 170mm Federweg
- keine Variostütze in Serie
- 100,- Euro teurer
- alter 2011 Rahmen
- Hammerschmidt sehr laut
- Luftdämpfer soll schlechter als Stahlfeder sein?!?

*Torque FRX 7.0 Rockzone*
+ neuer 2012 Rahmen noch steifer und stabiler
+ Stahlfeder mit sensibleren Ansprechverhalten und linearem Federweg
+ Variostütze ab Werk dabei
+ zwei Kettenblätter mit Bashguard evtl. leichter zu warten?!?
+ 100 Euro günstiger

- Schwerer
- Zusätzlich 60,- Umbaukosten

Im Grunde fehlt mir das technische Wissen, wie der Unterschied zwischen Stahl- und Luftdämpfer ist. Was ist dabei z.B. wartungsintensiver oder hällt wie lange die gleiche Dämpfungsqualität. Beim Gewicht bin ich eher der Meinung, dass ich lieber an meiner Kondition arbeite, als jedes Gramm am Bike aufzurechnen.

Das FRX ist zur Zeit definitiv mein Favourit und käm mir auch mit der verzögerten Lieferung in KW13 entgegen, da ich es eh erst nächstes Jahr zum Frühjahr haben möchte.

Bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare.
Danke für die Hilfe.

-Stephan


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2011)

- Mehr als 170mm sind imho kontraproduktiv zum Trailhopping, 150-170mm sind die klassischen Enduroeckdaten, und die sollen "eigentlich" das Optimum zwischen berghoch und bergab sein.
- Was meinst Du mit alter Rahmen? Meinst Du wirklich, daß die jeweiligen neuen Modelle Verbesserungen darstellen?
- Variostützen sind inzwischen recht günstig.
- Luftdämpfer sind prinzipiell nicht schlechter als Stahlfeder. Nachteile wie etwas unsensibleres Ansprechen werden durch zum Teil enorme Gewichtseinsparungen kompensiert.

Ergo, ich würde zum Trailflow tendieren


----------



## MagicX79 (24. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde das Torque FRX nehmen! Warum?

Zum einen hast Du die Wahl zwischen 185mm oder 203mm Federweg am Heck, wodurch Du sehr flexible bist was den Einsatz angeht.

D.h. entweder hast Du die Fox Gabel mit 170mm drin als Enduro/Freerider (Ich denke die wird mit nem Spacer getravelt sein und Du kannst vielleicht sogar auf 180mm umbauen),
oder Du baust Dir ne Boxxer oder ne Fox 40 ein und machst nen Downhiller draus.

Zum anderen denke ich, dass ein Stahlfederdämpfer oder eine Stahlfedergabel leichter zu warten ist, da die Luftkammer wie bei ner Solo Air oder Talas nicht vorhanden ist.
Allerdings würde ich das nicht beschwören. 
Was das Ansprech- und Federverhalten angeht, ist ne Stahl- oder Titanfeder einer Luftfeder mMn überlegen.
Man muß sich halt nur damit abfinden bissel mehr Gewicht zu schleppen, aber ich würd's sportlich sehen .
Und bergab ist das Grinsen um so breiter.

Auch denke ich, dass der Wartungsaufwand bei 2 normalen Kettenblättern erheblich geringer ist als bei ner Hammerschmidt.
Also wenn ich mich beeile, habe ich meine Kurbel samt Lagerschalen und Kettenblätter in ca. 1 Std. ausgebaut, alles gereinigt und die entsprechenden Teile gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.

Was den Rahmen angeht, brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen mMn! Da machst Du mit beiden nix verkehrt.
Ich lehn mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und sage, dass weder Du noch ich so heftig fahren das wir den an seine Belastungsgrenzen bringen sodass er bricht.
Optisch allerdings ist der neue FRX Rahmen schon ein Sahnestück !

100 EUR weniger und ne Variostütze dabei ist auch nicht zu verachten,
da auch ne neue Variostütze min. 150 EUR neu kostet. Da hast Du selbst mit ner neuen Feder noch gespart.

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar das Torque FRX.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Oktober 2011)

@steve122

Feder einmal eingestellt und gut ist, Luft ist gefrickel aber leichter. Favorisiere eher Federdämpfung, im Endeffekt aber Geschmacks- und Geldfrage.

@ferkel

Wieder fit... yes... gib mal Bescheid!

@ofi

Gute Besserung! Zum Thema Krankenhauswahl im Rettungswagen... gibt es nicht als Notfall... nächstgelegenes und geeignetes wird angefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ãberlege Dir, wo das hauptsÃ¤chliche Einsatzgebiet Deines neuen Bikes sein wird.

FÃ¼r hÃ¶heren Trail- und Tourenanteil hat das Trailflow die Nase vorne. Auch fÃ¼r Park uneingeschrÃ¤nkt zugelassen.

FÃ¼r mehr Park- und harte FreerideeinsÃ¤tze eher das Rockzone.

Letztendlich liegen die Bikes aber ziemlich nah beeinander. Ist halt die Frage ob Du das Mehrgewicht von 1,8kg in Kauf nehmen willst, fÃ¼r das etwas bessere Ansprechverhalten der Federn. Andererseits hast Du beim Rockzone die MÃ¶glichkeit des Trackflip am Heck und eine Preisersparnis von Rund 200â¬ gegenÃ¼ber dem Trailflow, wegen der SattelstÃ¼tze und dem niedrigeren Kaufpreis (Federtausch mit eingerechnet).

Kurz gesagt: 
Vernunftkauf - Trailflow. Das Bike passt vom Einsatzzweck nahezu perfekt.
Das Rockzone wenn es etwas mehr Reserven sein dÃ¼rfen (die Du aber, mit Verlaub, so bald nicht ausreizen wirst) und Du das Mehrgewicht als sportliche Herausforderung zum Konditionsaufbau siehst. Auf einem Trail wie z.B. Nackhausen oder HCM, wirst Du aber mit dem Trailflow sicherlich glÃ¼cklicher.

Unterm Strich wÃ¼rde ich auch sagen Trailflow. 

Edit: Die Gabel des Trailflow lÃ¤sst sich ziemlich einfach auf 180mm umbauen! Muss nur ein Spacer herausgenommen werden. Gibt irgendwo einen Thread dazu.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf den hiesigen Trails find ich 170mm arg überdimensioniert an der Front... merke das jedes mal, wenn ich mit der Lyrik unterwegs, wird nie ausgefahren. Was aber früher Enduro war, ist nun All Mountain... meine alte Pike mit 140mm ist nun laut Definition All Mountain Light und ich war mit der Freireiten?!?!

@steve Kauf dir das Trailflow... mit weniger FW musst du sauberer fahren, mehr FW korrigiert zu viel. Für die dicken Dinger in Parks reicht das voll aus, außer du möchtest für nen DH-Cup auf Zeit fahren und ballern! Wenn du Anfänger bist, beschäftigte dich nicht so mit technischen Details, losfahren und probieren!


----------



## Steve122 (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die umfangreichen und informativen Kommentare. Da muss ich doch mal wieder sehen, dass mein ersten Bauchgefühl von vor 2 Monaten doch wohl das richtige war: *Trailflow*.

Auch wenn das Rockzone schon sehr stylisch ausschaut und eher richtung Big-Bike geht sucht man im Grunde doch immer nach dem Kompromiss zwischen Hoch und Runter fahren. Ich muss allen Kommentatoren Recht geben und auch danken, dass sie es so offen ausgesprochen haben, dass ich selbst das Trailflow wohl nicht an meine Grenze fahren werde. Haut mir sowas ruhig um die Ohren, ich finde diese Art von Kritik mehr als angebracht und kann vollends damit umgehen und sie auch als diese verstehen. 

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich mit 12 Jahren auf dem Lüderich alles auf nem BMX gefahren bin ist das wohl eh alles dümpeln auf höchstem Niveau. Nunja, man soll ja die alte Zeit mal hinter sich lassen und da ich in Stromberg wie auch auf den lokalen Trails im Köln-Bonner Raum doch gut gemerkt habe, dass ich zur Zeit ein XC Bike fahre und gerne auch mit mehr Headroom (so nennt man das bei uns Tontechnikern) unterwegs bin, wird das Trailflow bestimmt ne gute Wahl.

Ich lese eh erst nochmal die nächsten 3 Tage was so noch alles diskutiert wird, aber dann werd ich es wohl bestellen. So wird es dann auch ne Reverb und ne Hammerschmidt, die mir beide sehr gut gefallen.

So, jetzt aber gute Nacht, morgen muss ich früh raus.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Steve122 (24. Oktober 2011)

Nachtrag vorm pennen: Das Trailflow gibts ja ab 2012 auch endlich in "schön" ohne die blau eloxierten Felgen. In Echt strahlten die ja wie die Unterbodenbeleuchtung bei The Fast & The Furious... ;p


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Oktober 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @ferkel
> 
> Wieder fit... yes... gib mal Bescheid!



Wie gesagt, momentan keine Action, rolle ich nur auf 30%. Da sind HCM oder Aggertrail schon sportlich ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Oktober 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, momentan keine Action, rolle ich nur auf 30%. Da sind HCM oder Aggertrail schon sportlich ...



Mehr als das... den Weg zum Bäcker auf dem Rad würde ich als Einstieg nach so einer Fraktur schon als sportlich beschreiben


----------



## flow0923 (26. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich zurück.
@Stephan:Ich würde eher zur Luftfedervariante tendieren.Du fährst ja schon viel Tour und da würde ich schon etwas aufs Gewicht achten.Und ein Alpenanstieg kann ja durch aus mal was anstrengender sein^^Da bist du froh über jedes Gramm das fehlt.170mm FW sind definitiv genug.ICh bin mit meinen 150-160 auch im Park gefahren und die Grenze war nicht der Federweg.Also vote for Trailflow!
@all:Ich hab noch bis nächsten Dienstag Urlaub und würde gern mal Belgien testen oder zum Saisonende nochmal nach Interberg fahren.Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## MagicX79 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja, prinzipiell schon. Ich kann aber nur am WE und müsste auch erstmal mit der Regierung Zuhause sprechen ob da was ansteht ;-).

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2011)

Touren oder Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ferkelmann, ich glaube es ist Park gemeint. 

Ich würde ja auch gerne ein letztes mal nach Winterberg dieses Jahr. 
Ich kann Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag. 
Wobei es am Sonntag wahrscheinlich am vollsten wird.

PS: Hab heute meine Muddy Marys Gooey Gluey in der Downhill Variante bekommen. Das passt ja super.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

Da wir das mit Park dieses WE nicht hinbekommen wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour hat. Ich dachte so an Lüderich und/oder Aggertrails bei Overath.


----------



## MagicX79 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an! Bin dabei!


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

Sollen wir uns wieder am Cyriax treffen? 12:00?

Carsten, wie sieht das bei Dir denn aus? Du hattest gestern ja auch Interesse geäußert.


----------



## cn_cologne (28. Oktober 2011)

jo, bin auch dabei.


----------



## MagicX79 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, 12:00 is okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

Cool, dann bis morgen.

Vielleicht nehme ich meine Säge mit, um Rache für Ofi zu üben...


----------



## MagicX79 (28. Oktober 2011)

> Vielleicht nehme ich meine Säge mit, um Rache für Ofi zu üben...


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

By the way:
Hat jemand Lust am Winterpokal teilzunehmen? Es können Teams mit bis zu 5 Mitgliedern gegründet werden. Die ganze Sache ist rein just for fun. 
Wäre halt eine kleine Extra-Motivation, um sich auch in der ungemütlichen Jahreszeit aufs Radel zu schwingen.


----------



## ofi (29. Oktober 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Cool, dann bis morgen.
> 
> Vielleicht nehme ich meine Säge mit, um Rache für Ofi zu üben...


 
 ...mach mal 

na dann fahrt schön vorsichtig, ich stell mir einfach vor ich wär dabei.
hier im kh wirds grad gelinde gesagt etwas unangenehm
viel spass und danke für den besuch, hab mich gefreut!!


----------



## Steve122 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde morgen denke ich mal ne Radtour mit Jasmin machen. Sind heute Abend im Mongos eingeladen und werde morgen wohl nur rollen lassen können. ;P

Viel Spass euch! 

Was ist denn dieser Winterpokal?

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Oktober 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieser Winterpokal?



Der Winterpokal ist eine forumsinterne Motivationshilfe, um im Winter Sport zu treiben. Beispielsweise bekommt man für 15 Minuten Radeln einen Punkt. Auch andere Sportarten werden berücksichtigt: Regeln Winterpokal.

Am 25.3. ist der WP vorbei und man kann seine Leistung mit anderen Teams vergleichen. Ist rein zum Spaß und kostet nix. 

Hätte also jemand Lust, mit mir ein Team zu gründen? Bis zu 5 Leute können in einem Team sein. Wir bräuchten nur noch einen schön bescheuerten Namen.
Da beim WP ja die Fahrzeit und nicht die gefahrenen Kilometer gewertet werden, stünden wir vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht da.


----------



## flow0923 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Wie gesagt ich bin dabei.Wenn Carsten mit macht müssen wir allerdings vohrer klären ob auch geflogene Kilometer bzw.Minuten Punkte geben.Nach dem Flash von der GG Tour am Donnerstag^^.
Dann mach ich mal mein Hardtail winterfest!


----------



## ofi (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre dabei, ich glaub Rollentrainer zählt ja auch und ab Januar will ich auch draussen wieder fahren. Hab zwar noch keine Ahnung ob ich darf/kann aber hauptsache mal anmelden


----------



## MagicX79 (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch dabei 

@Micha
Gib mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PM, dann schick ich Dir das
Video rüber von der Rinne


----------



## Steve122 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ok, das klingt gut. Ich würde dann auch mit machen. Bin auch seit letzter Woche im Fitnesstudio angemeldet und wollte da 2 bis 3 mal die Woche hin. ;p

BTW, ab 8.11 hab ich die GoPro HD Hero 2 am start, also beim nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt bitte Trikots bügeln und vorher zum Frisör. ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Oktober 2011)

Tjaa, jetzt wollen sie ALLE... Wenn Carsten auch möchte, sind wir damit einer zu viel. 

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für den Teamnamen?

Hier sind meine: 
"Die Lümmel vom Lüderich"
"Die fidelen Enduro-Senioren"
"GG Allstars"
"Team GG (Cologne)"


----------



## Steve122 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch:

"Green-Belt-Riders"
"Ü29er"


Mal abwarten was Carsten sagt, ich bin auch bereit als nicht-Kölner ihm da den Vortritt zu lassen.


----------



## flow0923 (31. Oktober 2011)

"Club Konditionslos"
"Die sechs lustigen Fünf"


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen jemand Lust auf HCM?


----------



## Steve122 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mal gucken wer noch so Lust bekommt. Andernfalls könnt ich mich auch mit Nackhausen Trail oder Lüderich anfreunden.


----------



## Steve122 (31. Oktober 2011)

Falls das in dem Post missverständlich rüber gekommen ist: Ja ich wäre dabei. ;P


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Oktober 2011)

Wäre auch für Alternativen zu haben, Hauptsache per Bahn erreichbar und ohne Sprungeinlagen fahrbar.
Bin jetzt erst mal offline.. Sag, was Du fahren willst, bin dann dabei.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Oktober 2011)

Würd mich auch mal morgen anschließen, falls nicht zu weit weg.


----------



## Steve122 (1. November 2011)

Shice, verpennt. Ich bin aber raus, weil die Nacht super schlecht geschlafen und hab Ping im Rücken. Sorry für das späte kommunizieren. 

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (4. November 2011)

Steht für dieses WE schon was an?
Hätte Lust ne Runde zu drehen, wo ist mir eigentlich egal.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Steve122 (4. November 2011)

Ja, Sonntag fände ich prima. Vom Wetter her soll es ja am Sonntag am besten sein und da ich Samstag auch mal shoppen gehen muss wegen Klamotten käme mir Sonntag sehr gelegen.

Ich hätte Lust auf Lüderich, da es dort auch nach Regentagen erfahrungsgemäß nicht zu schlammig ist.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. November 2011)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## Steve122 (4. November 2011)

Ok. ich wäre für 11:30 Uhr an Stelle wo Micha und ich beim letzten Mal die Autos abgestellt haben. Adresse schicke ich per PN raus, damit es keinen Flashmob gibt. ;p


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. November 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Ok. ich wäre für 11:30 Uhr an Stelle wo Micha und ich beim letzten Mal die Autos abgestellt haben. Adresse schicke ich per PN raus, damit es keinen Flashmob gibt. ;p



Hmm, oder wir parken irgendwo "unten". Finde es immer etwas demotivierend, wenn auf den letzten Uphill keine Abfahrt mehr folgt. 
In Untereschbach kann man gut parken, oder am Freibad Hoffnugsthal.


----------



## Steve122 (4. November 2011)

Ja dann auch gerne Freibad Hoffnungsthal, da sind auch ordentliche Parkplätze. Zeit ist OK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (4. November 2011)

Zeit passt für mich!
Also 11:30 am Freibad.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. November 2011)

Gibts sowas wie ne grobe Tourenbechreibung? Wieviel hm up?


----------



## Steve122 (4. November 2011)

Bei der letzten Tour dort haben wir 14km, Höhendiferenz: 534, -536.
Zählt man das dann als 535hm oder 1060hm?

Da kamen Micha und ich aber schon von dem Nackhausentrail und wenn ich am Vortag nicht eine 53km XC Runde gefahren wäre, hätten wir bestimmt noch eine lange Abfahrt gemacht.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. November 2011)

Wenn Ihr kein Rennen fahrt, wären wir dabei.
Kondition ist aber ziemlich im Keller.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. November 2011)

Schön, dass Du dabei bist Ferkelmann. 
Bergauf fahren wir alle schön langsam, keine Sorge. Ich denke, wir werden 2-3 Talfahrten machen und am B-Trail spielen gehen. Einen festen Plan gibt es nicht, alles nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. November 2011)

Der Winterpokal kann kommen. Habe das Team Belt Bikers Cologne gegründet.
Bitte tragt Euch die Tage als Mitglieder ein. Am Montag geht es ja schon los.


----------



## Steve122 (5. November 2011)

@Ferkelmann: Also hoch bin ich auch immer beim schieben zu haben, weil ich heute Abend wohl einen trinken werde und runter kann ich eh nicht so Gas geben wie der Rest, da ich auf einem CrossCountry unterwegs bin.

Notiz am Rande: Dirk ist gerade mit Rahmenbruch auf dem HCM liegen geblieben. Ist aber zum Glück ohne Sturz zum stehen gekommen und wird gerade von seinem Kumpel abgeholt. Der gesammte Rahmen oberhalb der Kurbel, neben der Wippe für den Hinterbau ist komplett zerbrochen.


----------



## Steve122 (5. November 2011)

Fotos:


----------



## cn_cologne (5. November 2011)

Moin,

morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Ggf bringe ich noch n' Freund mit.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. November 2011)

Wow, sind das heftige Fotos!  DAS nenne ich mal einen Rahmenbruch. Nicht so popelige Haarrisse, wie bei Radon. 
Zum Glück ist Dirk nichts passiert! Wie alt war der Rahmen denn? Ist ja immerhin ein triftiger Grund, sich mal was schönes neues zu gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (5. November 2011)

Also dann bis morgen 11:30 am Freibad!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## flow0923 (5. November 2011)

Moin zusammen.
Ich schliesse mich morgen dann auch an.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. November 2011)

Dann sind wir ja mal wieder ein recht stattliches Trüppchen. Sehr schön! 

Vergesst bitte nicht, Euch in unser WP-Team einzutragen. Wir sind auch beim Lokalranking vom Köln-Bonner Unterforum mit dabei: Klick
Also lasst mich nicht alleine für die Belt Bikers strampeln. 

Edit: Habe eben gesehen, dass sich ja schon 3 Leute angemeldet haben. Einer kann also noch mit ins Team. 
Es würde sich ja auch anbieten noch ein zweites Team zu gründen, da ja nun doch weit mehr Interessenten als freie Plätze vorhanden sind.


----------



## flow0923 (6. November 2011)

War ne super RUnde heute!Das machen wir mal wieder!


----------



## MagicX79 (6. November 2011)

Word !!!


----------



## flow0923 (7. November 2011)

Der Winterpokal kann starten.Hab mich eingetragen und sitze jetzt schon beim Frühstück auf dem Rad


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2011)

Hometrainer zählt nicht


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hometrainer zählt nicht



Rolle/Hometrainer zählt doch. 

War wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour gestern! So eine große Truppe waren wir noch nie. Zwischendurch mal den einen oder anderen verloren, manche haben früher aufgegeben, dafür haben wir aber einen neuen Mitfahrer am Wegesrand aufgegabelt.
Keine Pannen, keine Verletzungen, bestes Herbstwetter und nur freundliche Wanderer... so muss das sein. Bitte bald wieder machen! 

Wer läutet heute Abend mit mir den Winterpokal ein? Hätte Lust auf einen entspannten Nightride. Soll nur eine lockere Runde durch den GG oder am Rhein entlang werden. Ab 19:00 für 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## ofi (7. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Rolle/Hometrainer zählt doch.
> 
> War wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour gestern! So eine große Truppe waren wir noch nie. Zwischendurch mal den einen oder anderen verloren, manche haben früher aufgegeben, dafür haben wir aber einen neuen Mitfahrer am Wegesrand aufgegabelt.
> Keine Pannen, keine Verletzungen, bestes Herbstwetter und nur freundliche Wanderer... so muss das sein. Bitte bald wieder machen!
> ...


 



Ahhh tut das weh hier mitzulesen

Ich glaub ich gebe meinen Winterpokalplatz doch lieber jemandem der richtig fahren kann, weiss noch nicht ab wann ich Rolle fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (7. November 2011)

Ofi, das soll doch nur eine zusätzliche Motivation für Dich sein, möglichst schnell wieder gesund zu werden, damit Du bald wieder gemeinsam mit uns die Trails unsicher machen kannst. 

Bald beginnt eh die Schlechtwetterperiode. Da werden die meisten sicherlich etwas fahrfauler. 
Wenn Du wieder einigermaßen fit bist, fangen wir dann mit leichten und enspannten CC-Regenerationsrunden an.


----------



## ofi (7. November 2011)

Seh grad dass ihr eh schon voll seid. Ich machs wieder so wie im letzten jahr mit der Trainingsverwaltung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. November 2011)

Mit welcher Beleuchtung seid Ihr am Start?


----------



## Steve122 (7. November 2011)

Ja, ich fand es auch echt Hammer. Hab den ganzen Abend noch ein Grinsen bekommen, als ich mir die Sprünge in den Berg wieder vor Augen geholt habe

Danke nochmal an Micha für die Testfahrt mit deinem Torque, hab das Trailflow gerade bestellt. KW52 sagt der Lieferstatus.

Heute Abend geht es ins Fitnessstudio, also ich wäre dann auch direkt mit dabei beim Punkte sammeln. Dann wünsch ich euch eine angenehme Night-Rider Runde und bis bald mal.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. November 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> ...hab das Trailflow gerade bestellt. KW52 sagt der Lieferstatus.



Sauber, herzlichen Glückwunsch! Eine sehr gute Wahl, denke ich.


Heute Abend bin ich leider raus. 
Habe mich eben beim Versuch des Reifenwechsels mal wieder mit meinen UST-Felgen angelegt. Ich war irgendwann so sauer, dass ich aufgegeben habe und deshalb auch heute abend nicht fahren kann. Die Reifen zu wechseln ist bei diesen Laufrädern echt eine üble Qual!


----------



## Steve122 (7. November 2011)

@Micha: Dank dir. Was musstest du den wechseln, hattest du nicht gerade neu-gebrauchte Schlappen drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (7. November 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Was musstest du den wechseln, hattest du nicht gerade neu-gebrauchte Schlappen drauf?



Ja schon, aber die Kombi ist mir für unseren Einsatzbereich doch etwas zu fett. Wollte den MM 2,35 vorne drauf machen und meinen FA Trailstar 2,4 hinten drauf. Es kostet aber immensen Kraft- und Zeitaufwand, um die Reifen wieder auf die Felge zu bekommen. Auch die Reifen runter zu bekommen geht deutlich schwerer, als bei meinem nicht-UST Laufradsatz. Hab mir auch schon einige Reifenheber dabei zerbrochen. Irgendjemand Tipps am Start? 
Als heute der erste Reifen endlich wieder daruf war und es ans Pumpen ging, ging der Schlauch dann plötzlich flöten (war wohl noch Dreck im Reifen). Dann habe ich frustriert mit schmerzenden Armen und Fingern, sowie leicht angekratztem Ego aufgegeben. 

Ich denke, dass ich mir langfristig wohl einen günstigen zweiten LRS für den Park kaufen werde und den aktuellen LRS dann auf Tubeless umrüste und für unsere Trailtouren benutze.


----------



## Steve122 (7. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich mir langfristig wohl einen günstigen zweiten LRS für den Park kaufen werde und den aktuellen LRS dann auf Tubeless umrüste und für unsere Trailtouren benutze.



Sag mal, wenn du was gutes gefunden hast, ich hab evtl. bald einen Satz blau eloxierte zu verkaufen. ;P


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. November 2011)

Niemals!

Da hätte ich mir ja sonst auch das Trailflow kaufen können.


----------



## flow0923 (8. November 2011)

@ofi:Hanteln stemmen zählt wohl auch.Sieht zwar albern aus nach ein paar Wochen aber immerhin versaust du uns nich den Schnitt
@Hagen:Ich bin mit einer Magicshine unterwegs MJ884 oder so.Wie schon gesagt, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Flagscheinwerfer.
@Stefan:Gute Entscheidung.Dann dürfte es ja zu Weihnachten nächsten Jahres da sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2011)

Da ich Euch ja im WP zeigen will wo der Hammer hängt, bzw. wie ich am Wochenende gelernt habe, wo die Biene sticht, hab ich schon zugeschlagen. Es ist eine MJ872 geworden.
Bräuche jetzt nur noch irgendein ansteckbares Licht für den Rucksack und dann bin ich auch für Feierabendrunden zu haben 

@Stefan: Denke auch, daß Du mit weniger Travel glücklicher bist, so macht Spothopping wie am Sonntag wesentlich mehr Spass


----------



## Steve122 (8. November 2011)

@Hagen: Jo, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Das Testfahren mit Micha's Alpinist hat mich da komplett überzeugt. Ich bin ja am Sonntag dann am letzten Spot auch noch gut gesprungen, ab da war 1. mein Federweg am Ende und 2. will ich sowas in Zukunft meinem XC nicht mehr antuen. ;P


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2011)

Oooch, wenn ich sehe, was inzwischen auf vielen CC-Rennstrecken an Gaps dabei ist, mach Dir da mal keine zu großen Sorgen.
Ich bin der Meinung, daß ein gutes CC-Bike Drops um einen halben Meter herum dicke abkönnen muss.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mit welcher Beleuchtung seid Ihr am Start?



Ich habe die Magicshine MJ808 mit der älteren LED. Sie geht jetzt bereits in die 3. Wintersaison und bisher weder Ausfälle, noch Akkuprobleme. Für den Preis sehr genial! Dazu noch eine Fenix Ld20 am Helm und manchmal eine Not-Ld20 zusätzlich am Lenker. Ich überlege mir aber, vielleicht noch eine MJ872 für den Lenker zu holen (Streulicht) und die 808 (spottiger)dann an den Helm zu montieren. Eine Fenix am Lenker dann nur noch für Stadtfahrten und als Notfalllampe.
Klingt vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber Trails wie den HCM oder Lüderich würde ich ohne vernünftige Lenker-Helm-Kombi nicht fahren wollen. Eine einzige Lampe wäre mir da definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. November 2011)

Nightrides im Wald sind nicht so mein Ding.
Meine Meinung: Es gibt so schon genug Stress mit Walsbesitzern, Jagdpächtern und mehr oder weniger echten Naturschützern. Die Toleranz unserer Sportart gegenüber ist so schon mehr als rückläufig und Konflikte werden hiermit potenziert. Daher lasse ich Wild und Wald wenigstens Nachts in Ruhe.

CU,
Ferkel.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. November 2011)

Der Stress im Wald und Nightrides entsteht durch das Wild, welches aufgeschreckt wird. Im Winter gehts noch, Herbst und Frühling ist das Problem. Aufgescheucht bricht sich das Rotwild gerne die Läufe, und die müssen dann geschossen werden. Extrakosten für den Waldbesitzer, der dann einen Jäger beauftragen muss. Verreckt das Wild im Wald, zieht das Aasfresser an... auch nicht gut.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2011)

Da ist schon was wahres dran...

Ich denke aber, dass sich die negativen Auswirkungen auf das Wild, dessen Ruhezeiten und Rückzugsgebiete in Grenzen halten, wenn man nicht gerade mitten in der Nacht durch den Forst brettert. Bald ist es wieder ab 16:30 dunkel. Im Sommer fahre ich ja auch in den späten Nachmittags- und frühen Abendstunden durch den Wald und habe kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei. 
Trotzdem ist es natürlich sinnvoll, sein eigenes Verhalten lieber ein Mal zu viel zu überdenken, als zu wenig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ... Im Sommer fahre ich ja auch in den späten Nachmittags- und frühen Abendstunden durch den Wald und habe kein schlechtes Gewissen dabei....:



Nur ist dem Wild die Uhrzeit ziemlich egal. Es richtet sich nach Morgen- bzw. Abenddämmerung 

So, Lampe ist heute angekommen, very nice. Allerdings stelle ich mich ziemlich dämlich mit der Helmhalterung an


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nur ist dem Wild die Uhrzeit ziemlich egal.


Das mit der Uhrzeit bringen wir dem Wild schon noch bei. 



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So, Lampe ist heute angekommen, very nice.


Fein, Glückwunsch!  Wo hast Du denn bestellt? magicshinelights.de?
Aber wo fährst Du denn damit, wenn nicht im Wald?


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2011)

Du brauche ich schon, wenn ich auf Arbeit und zurück will. Zumindest zurück ist es immer dunkel. Finde es auch angenehm, daß es dort hell wird wo man hinschaut. Kleine Funzel am Lenker für die Autofahrer ist on top.
Für die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde in den nächsten Wochen ist sie auch gut zu gebrauchen 

Hab sie bei speedwareshop.de bestellt, da gabs die Helmhalterung für lau noch dazu. Hab aber nicht so lange gesucht, kann durchaus sein, daß es sie irgendwo günstiger gibt.

Wo verstaut Ihr den Akku denn, im Rucksack? Finde, dafür ist das Kabel aber arg kurz und mit dem Ein- und Ausstöpseln ziemlich umständlich. Hab ihn jetzt an der Trageschlaufe, finde ich bisher auch suboptimal.


----------



## flow0923 (9. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Erleuchtung.
Das Wild kriegen wir schon aus dem Wald;D Bei meiner Lampe ist ein Verlängerungskabel schon dabei gewesen.Das könnt ich mir locker zweimal umwickeln.Von daher kommt der Akku in den Rucksack oder die Trikottasche.
Ich habe auch endlich meine ersten WP Punkte gesammelt.Und für den Gürtel und den Otto Maigler See ist die Lampe absolut perfekt.
Was haltet ihr von einem festen Termin in der Woche für Nightrides in Gürtel und Stadt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. November 2011)

Dafür


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2011)

Ebenfalls dafür.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. November 2011)

Soo, hab mein Torque eben auf tubeless umgerüstet. War echt kein Hexenwerk, aber ohne den Luftomat an der Tanke hätte ich es nicht geschafft. Bin mal gespannt, ob morgen noch Druck in den Reifen ist und alles 100%ig dicht ist.

Hätte morgen ab mittags jemand Lust etwas zu fahren und evtl. zu schaufeln? Carsten, wir wollten uns ja mal um unser Werkzeug kümmern. Bis 17:00 hätt ich Zeit.

Wegen eines festen Termins für Feierabendrunden: Bei mir wird höchstwahrscheinlich der Donnerstag Abend bald frei.


----------



## MagicX79 (10. November 2011)

Wie sieht das am WE bei euch aus mit biken?
Hätte wer Lust?

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (10. November 2011)

Samstag wäre ich dabei. Wie wär's denn mal mit Siebengebirge?


----------



## Steve122 (10. November 2011)

Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber Sonntag werde ich eine längere XC Runde drehen. Ein Kumpel hier aus SU hat sein neues Bike bekommen und ich wollte ihm ein paar schöne Stellen zeigen.


----------



## MagicX79 (10. November 2011)

Hmm, Samstag wird eng glaub ich. Hätte da erst gegen 13:00 Zeit.
Sonntag wäre optimal, können wegen mir auch ne Runde in Köln drehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. November 2011)

Sonntag wäre uns auch lieber.


----------



## flow0923 (11. November 2011)

Wo zur Hölle holt ihr die ganzen WP Punkte her?!? 
Donnerstag würde mir auch am besten passen.Am allerbesten wäre so ab ca 19.00 Uhr.

Am Wochenende bin ich raus denk ich.Aber allen viel Spass und heile Knochen vor allem!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. November 2011)

Hört sich gut an, hoffe, daß das Wetter die nächsten Wochen noch verwiegend trocken bleibt.
Punkte sammel ich eigentlich nur durch die Arbeit. Wobei ich zugegebenermaßen Eintragungen im WP mit +1 Minute oder 2 Stunden Fitnesstudio schon merkwürdig finde  Grundsätzlich runde ich meine Zeiten sogar auf volle 5er Minutenintervalle ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (11. November 2011)

Am we reichts bei mir nur fuer ne tour durch den GG. Wahrscheinlich Sa und/oder Sonntag.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2011)

Am Sonntag bin ich biketechnisch raus. Bin mit Freunden auf dem Rheinsteig verabredet... allerdings zu Fuß.

Wäre denn jemand morgen Nachmittag für eine Runde durch den GG zu haben? Hätte Lust Fullface und Protektoren einzupacken und ein wenig Flugschule zu veranstalten.


----------



## MagicX79 (12. November 2011)

Ich denke das werd ich nicht schaffen :-(. 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. November 2011)

Lese hier mal wieder spontan mit... gerade feierabend und will auf den bock... kennen uns zwar nicht... bissl Flugeinheiten sind besser als nöchts... denke so um drei will ich los!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. November 2011)

Schön, dass Du mal dabei bist. 
Ich treffe mich um 14:00 mit Julian und Carsten in Raderberg. Wir fahren dann wahrscheinlich erst mal zum Kalscheurer Weiher und später zum Decksteiner Weiher.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. November 2011)

14 Uhr könnte ich packen... Nummer ist notiert... ich steck noch eine Cam ein, evt. gibt es ja gute Bilder 

Passt die Kreuzung am Großmarkt/Ecke Bonner Str., oder wo trefft ihr euch genau?

Mfg,

Ralph


----------



## Surfjunk (12. November 2011)

Hey, mich hat es Jobmässig für den rest des Jahres nach Köln verschlagen.
Jetzt lese ich hier was von Enduro Trail Touren im Grüngürtel 

Das heißt ich kann mein Bike dann wohl doch mitnehmen aumen:

Ich wollte mich jetzt nicht durch die ganzen 25 Seiten lesen, habt ihr einen festen Treffpunkt oder macht ihr das nach Absprache.
Würde mich gern mal dranhängen wenn der Zeitplan das für die nächste Woche zu lässt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. November 2011)

Läuft eher spontan ab, auch nicht immer die gleiche Gesellschaft.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. November 2011)

War eine nette Runde mit euch! *thumpsup*

Hier mal den Link zu den Bildern, unbearbeitet usw...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2444876/Neuer Ordner.rar

Upload ist noch nicht ganz durch, mein Internet zwackt die letzten Wochen gewaltig...

Bis demnächst dann mal und Kette rechts!!!

@Ferkel

Wann sieht man sich mal wieder auf dem Track?!?!? Mach mal Termin klar... Genesungskölsch steht auch noch aus!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. November 2011)

NoIdea: Das ging ja schnell mit den Bildern. 
War schön, Dich auch mal "in echt" kennengelernt zu haben. Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns zukünftig öfter auf einem Ründchen.

Surfjunk: Na dann herzlich willkommen in Köln. 
Wie Ferkelmann schon sagte, sind wir keine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft mit festen Terminen. Wir fahren ganz nach Lust und Laune und jeder ist herzlich willkommen. Meistens rollen wir nach Feierabend gemütlich im Grüngürtel von Spot zu Spot. Gelegentlich wird auch die Zeit für etwas Streckenpflege genutzt. Wenn mal mehr Zeit ist (meist an den Wochenenden), fahren wir auch mal Spots und Trails im Umland an, oder machen Ausflüge in Bikeparks. 
Also wenn Du mal mit möchtest, einfach den Thread hier verfolgen. Es ergibt sich bestimmt demnächst die Gelegenheit für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. November 2011)

Hey BikeMike, danke fürs Willkommen.

Mal für mich als Nicht Kölner 

Wo ist den dieser Grüngürtel ca. in Köln.
Ich bin die erste Woche irgendwie in Brühl untergebracht weil Messe ist und in der Innenstadt alles voll ist.
Und ab dann wohl in der Süd-Altstadt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. November 2011)

Der Grüngürtel geht etwas auf Höhe Militärring linksrheinisch einmal um Köln rum.
Willkommen in der Südstadt 




NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @Ferkel
> 
> Wann sieht man sich mal wieder auf dem Track?!?!? Mach mal Termin klar... Genesungskölsch steht auch noch aus!



Wolltest/konntest ja letztes WE und morgen nicht


----------



## Surfjunk (12. November 2011)

Gefunden.

Das kann ich ja locker aus der Süd-Altstadt per Bike erreichen.
Da bekomme ich ja wenigsten ein paar KM zusammen 

So ich habe das jetzt hier mal im Abo und dann schauen wir mal ob das Terminlich in den nächsten Wochen hinhaut.
Ich freu mich, wenigsten ein paar Enduro Biker in Köln, hatte schon Angst das ich mir ein RR kaufen muss


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, wenigsten ein paar Enduro Biker in Köln, hatte schon Angst das ich mir ein RR kaufen muss



Dachte schon länger, wäre wieder out 

Meine Internetbox will nicht. Die Tage dann wegen fotos.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. November 2011)

Wollen morgen den Aggertrail surfen und die üblichen Sport rund um Overath ansteuern.
Teilnehmer wie immer erwünscht. Geplanter Start Overath ca. 11.30.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

@Ferkel

Viel Spass auf den frostigen Trails! 

@all

Hoffe BikeMike ist nichts sauer  wegen seinem Team für den Winterpokal, aber...

*Das Team "Ritzelfresser" sucht auch noch Mitstreiter für den Winterpokal!!!*

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/463

Plätze sind noch frei... also anmelden... denke DrFuManChu und ich haben schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet (vor allem Doc!!!)...

Es geht nicht um sportliche Höchstleistungen, die ich auch in meinem momentanen Zustand nicht erbringen kann, sondern an regulärer Teilnahme. Bewegungseinheiten auf dem Rad werden gezählt, Ausflüge auf DH Tracks, FR Parcours, Bikeparks werden nur mit *30 Minuten* gewertet, egal wie lange geshredded worden ist. 

Ich mache mal eine Unterforum für das Team im Winterpokal auf... Teamintern können wir uns ja auf eine Belohnung für den besten einigen... mehr dort!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8925042#post8925042

cu on two wheels!!!


----------



## flow0923 (13. November 2011)

@Surfjunk:Auch ein Willkommen in Köln von mir.

Wenn ich das so lese werde ich direkt neidisch.Ich werde diese Woche mal anfangen Einheiten zu sammeln.Ich will den Schnitt im Team ja nicht runterreissen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. November 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> ..... Ausflüge auf DH Tracks, FR Parcours, Bikeparks werden nur mit 30 Minuten gewertet, egal wie lange geshredded worden ist. ....



Was ist das denn für eine seltsame Regel? Kann sich nur ein CC´ler ausdenken 
Wenn ich eine Enduro/FR-Tour mache, und wenn es auch nur Spothopping ist, und die Spots so weit wie möglich selber hochtrete, habe ich sicher genauso viel Laktat in den Beinen wie einer bei normalem Bergauf-Bergab, der +50km am Stück abreißt, dessen Bike aber nur die Hälfte wiegt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine seltsame Regel?.



In einem Durchziehen und weiter ist ja gut... geht aber um die Kurbelzeit... zurückschieben... Enduro voll... hoffe werde nicht gesteinigt. Techniktrails doppelte Wertung, wegen Strecke und Technik? Nightride mal 3? Kannst Kritik komplett anbringen am System. Denke mal Belastungspeaks hast du überall.

Wieviel würdest du für 2h im Kreis fahren nehmen?

Trackstand über 32 Minuten geht auch drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (13. November 2011)

Naja, zumindest definiert Dein Teamkollege "N8ride on street" als höherwertiger als FR.
Klar kannst Du Dich darüber streiten, manche schreiben 10 Minuten zum Bäcker fahren rein, jeweils 3 Minuten Fahrrad aus dem Keller holen und wieder rein, inklusive.
Im Allgemeinen gehts um´s Biken, egal ab RR, Stadtschlampe oder MTB. Letztes sollte aber volle Wertung haben, immerhin sind wir in einem MTB-Forum.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. November 2011)

Also ich trage meine Einheiten nach den Vorgaben der WP-Regeln ein und die sind ja relativ klar. Egal ob CC, FR oder Stadtrad - 15 Minuten = 1 Punkt. Bei längeren Touren, wo zwischendurch auch mal Pausen gemacht werden, oder beim Spothopping lasse ich meist meinen GPS-Tracker mitlaufen. Der zählt nur die Zeit in Bewegung und die wird dann notiert. An einem kurzen Track, wo nur kurz runter gefahren wird und dann wieder hochgeschoben, bleibt mein Rucksack meistens irgendwo liegen un die Zeit zählt dann nicht mit. Wenn die Uhr sagt, ich bin 58 Minuten gefahren, runde ich auf. Dafür runde ich auch wieder ab, wenn ich für eine Einheit mal ein wenig zu lang unterwegs war. 
Ich sehe den WP lediglich als Motivationshilfe und finde es interessant mal zu sehen, wie viel Zeit man so auf seinen Rädern verbringt. Ich möchte da weder eine Wissenschaft draus machen, noch sehe ich das total bierernst. 
Also - ride on, have fun!


----------



## flow0923 (14. November 2011)

Und während ihr hier diskutiert habe ich endlich wieder ein paar Punkte eingefahren!Morgens um sieben fahren sollte doppelte wenn nicht dreifache Wertung bringen weil dermaßen viele Leute ihre Hunde nicht im Griff haben und man andauernd Tempointervalle einbauen muss um nicht zerfleischt zu werden.
Ich melde jetzt schonmal eine Tour fürs nächste Wochenende an!Hab Entzug und neue Reifen die getestet werden wollen.
Einen guten Start in die Woche euch allen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. November 2011)

Nix da, meine Buckelei mit 18kg Rad plus 2,5er MM´s wird auch nicht besser gewürdigt 

Denke am WE bin ich raus, hab wohl gestern meiner Hinterradfelge den Rest gegeben. Es sei denn wir beschränken uns auf moderates Spothopping und niemand hat was dagegen, wenn ich extrem hinterherhänge


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2011)

Ich bin für nächsten Sonntag. Allerdings bin ich am Samstag auf einer Hochzeit und deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht sehr fit und wohl auch noch nicht vormittags am Start. 
Deshalb wäre eine Runde in der näheren Umgebung gut, da könnte ich später noch dazustoßen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2011)

Sonntag wäre Nachmittags bei mir drin... bin Samstag auf einem Konzert und denke ein, zwei Kölsch werden schon Pflicht sein... und mal ordentlich auspennen.

Wie schaut es die Tage aus, hätte genug Überstunden zusammen, um mal früher schluss zu machen. Lokal Spot oder was raus am frühem Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2011)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wäre ich dabei! Wenn es zeitlich passt könnten wir ja auch nach Forsbach fahren oder in Overath Trails absurfen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2011)

Yoah... sollen wir Donnerstag festmachen? So ab 14:00 Uhr. Nach Forsbach können wir auch treten, knappe 40 Minuten ab Zentrum!


----------



## Steve122 (14. November 2011)

Also ich bin bis Samstag in Leipzig auf Produktion und Samstag Abend im Underground auf nem Konzert. Wegen Sonntag gucke ich dann mal ob ich noch zu gebrauchen bin nach der Woche. 

@Flo: Fahr mir jetzt blos nicht weg mit den Punkten, mein November wird gerade arbeitstechnisch stressig. ;P


----------



## martin78 (14. November 2011)

Tach Leute,

ich bin auch öfters vor allem in Forsbach und am Lüderich unterwegs, leider oft alleine, und das ist lame auf die Dauer. 
Außer bei Steve weiß ich zwar nicht, wer hier wer ist aber ich glaube ein paar von euch habe ich schon mal in Forsbach am bekannten Spot gesehen. Hätte Bock, mal mit ein paar Leuten trailsurfen zu gehen und vllt auch mal ein paar andere Ecken zu sehen...nächsten Sonntag?

Grüße Martin


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Also ich bin bis Samstag in Leipzig auf Produktion und Samstag Abend im Underground auf nem Konzert.



Hast noch Karten bekommen, heute versucht und ausverkauft


----------



## Steve122 (14. November 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hast noch Karten bekommen, heute versucht und ausverkauft



Meine Karten liegen seit fast nem halben Jahr schon bei mir. Hatte die sofort bestellt als ich das mitbekommen habe, ich denk das wird ein übler Abend bei den vier Kapellen die da musizieren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. November 2011)

martin78 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> ich bin auch öfters vor allem in Forsbach und am Lüderich unterwegs, leider oft alleine, und das ist lame auf die Dauer.
> Außer bei Steve weiß ich zwar nicht, wer hier wer ist aber ich glaube ein paar von euch habe ich schon mal in Forsbach am bekannten Spot gesehen. Hätte Bock, mal mit ein paar Leuten trailsurfen zu gehen und vllt auch mal ein paar andere Ecken zu sehen...nächsten Sonntag?
> ...



Moin, ist sicher jemand unterwegs. Einfach hier Freitag/Samstag nochmal einlesen ..


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. November 2011)

sacht mal, wie lange sind eure Runden denn immer so ? Mein Problem ist das ich viel zu unfit bin dafür aber viel zu gerne den Berg runter rolle


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2011)

@steve Dachte sind dann doch nicht so angesagt... mist... falls jemand abspringt, hast einen potenziellen Käufer...

@martin Mitlesen!

@ehmm?? Helm auf und nicht so wie in der Gallery... dann klappt das auch mit dem Mitfahren...


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2011)

@NoIdea:
Donnerstag hätte ich Bock. Ich würde aber lieber mit dem Auto fahren. Da sind wir schneller vor Ort und können länger shredden. 
Ist 14:00 die früheste Zeit wo Du kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. November 2011)

@bikemike Komplett frei machen kann ich leider nicht, evt. 13:00... muss halt noch vorher von Bergisch Gladbach nach Köln.


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. November 2011)

Ok, dann lass uns am besten noch mal am Donnerstag Mittag telefonieren. 
Carsten, wie sieht es bei Dir am Donnerstag aus? 
Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## cn_cologne (15. November 2011)

@micha: ich bin diese woche und am we nicht dabei. Ggf. naechste Woche wieder ab Dienstag. 

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. November 2011)

An das Trüppchen vom Wochenende... die Pics sollten nun runter geladen werden können... mein Netzwerkkabel ist wohl fritte gewesen.

Mfg


----------



## MagicX79 (16. November 2011)

Bin am WE auch nicht am Start!

Hab gerade meine Gabel zum Händler gebracht weil sie ca. 5 mm Spiel hat seit der letzten Tour. 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. November 2011)

So Leute,

da ich ja derzeit Urlaub habe und mitten in der Woche niemand mit mir fahren wollte, habe ich mich todesmutig alleine aufgemacht Richtung Siebengebirge, um bereits bekannte Trails abzusurfen und auch Neues zu entdecken. 
So viel sei gesagt: Es war ein wunderschöner und erfolgreicher Tag. Bestes Wetter, trockene Trails, fast niemand unterwegs und die Menschen, die ich getroffen habe, waren allesamt super freundlich und gut gelaunt (sowohl Biker, als auch Wanderer!).

Zum warm werden ging es zunächst von Rhöndorf aus hoch zur Löwenburg.











Dort habe ich 2 nette Hardtailfahrer kennen gelernt, die mir einen feinen Trail gezeigt haben. Schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle!

Dann ging es trailig wieder bergab. Leider waren zahlreiche Wegabschnitte mit dicken Ästen zugelegt. 
Glücklicherweise war nichts wirklich Dickes dabei, so dass ich ein wenig an meiner Bunny Hop Technik feilen konnte. Eine lustige Wandergruppe feuerte mich dabei sogar an und ich erntete nach geglücktem Hüpper gar Applaus. 

Weiter ging es via Mittelberg und Himmerich zurück zum Löwenburger Hof. 




Hier bin ich nicht runter. 

Stellenweise war es recht frostig.





Weiter Richtung Milchhäuschen, um einen weiteren wunderbaren Trail mit zu nehmen.
Außerdem habe ich noch einen sehr feinen neuen Trail entdeckt, den ich hier aber nicht weiter beschreiben möchte, da ich von anderen Bikern auf die wohl immer noch recht problematische Situation im 7GB hingewiesen worden bin.

War echt ein sehr geiler Tag und jetzt bin ich ziemlich platt. Aber immerhin noch 16 WP-Punkte eingesammelt:





Schade, dass mein GPS keine Gesamt-Höhenmeter zählt. Waren aber doch gut über 1000 würde ich sagen:





Leute, da müssen wir unbedingt bald mal zusammen hin! Ist zwar sau-anstrengend die Berge dort hoch zu treten, aber dafür wird man mit sehr schönen Abfahrten und einer wahnsinns-Landschaft belohnt.


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2011)

Schön das es dir im Siebengebirge gefallen hat. Dir scheint aber entgangen zu sein, das es gerade dort erhebliche Schwierigkeiten gibt. Schicke Bilder von verbotenen Wegen und das Erwähnen von Örtlichkeiten sind da kontraproduktiv. Liefert nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB Gegner. Fahren ist ok, an die große Glocke hängen nicht. Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. November 2011)

> Dir scheint aber entgangen zu sein, das es gerade dort erhebliche Schwierigkeiten gibt.



Die Problematik da ist nicht jedem bekannt. Mein Stand ist noch bei 2006, find es aber Schade, dass sich dort nichts getan hat.

Ich denke, solange man dort fährt unter der Woche und man sich dort nicht wie ein totaler Vollassi verhält, wird das geduldet. Mal Hand aufs Herz, gefahren wird eh... und ich glaub nicht, dass ein Tourbericht das Konfliktpotenzial potenziert.

Ging dort häuptsächlich um die 2m-Regel und der ewige Konflikt Wanderer vs. Biker, wenn ich richtig liege?


----------



## flow0923 (17. November 2011)

Schicke Bilder Micha!Sehr schade das man dort mit Ärger rechnen muss.Sonst hätte man am We nochmal hinfahren können.Ich bin heute leider arbeitsmässig raus.
@noideaforaname:Verrat mir doch mal wie man in 40 Minuten von Köln nach Forsbach kommt?Ich such eine Strecke die ich zur Arbeit fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (17. November 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Schön das es dir im Siebengebirge gefallen hat. Dir scheint aber entgangen zu sein, das es gerade dort erhebliche Schwierigkeiten gibt. Schicke Bilder von verbotenen Wegen und das Erwähnen von Örtlichkeiten sind da kontraproduktiv. Liefert nur Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB Gegner. Fahren ist ok, an die große Glocke hängen nicht. Denk mal drüber nach.



Hallo, schade, dass man hier dermaßen darauf achten muss, was man schreibt. Nach der traumhaften Tour gestern wollte ich meine Eindrücke einfach nur mit Gleichgesinnten teilen. Dabei habe ich bewusst auf genauere Angaben zu den Örtlichkeiten der Trails verzichtet. Die 2 Trails, die ich namentlich benannt habe, sollten doch den meisten Bikern aus dem Umland sowieso längst bekannt sein. Beschreibungen zu den Trails finden sich hier im Lokalforum schließlich auch ohne meinen Beitrag zu Hauf, wenn man nur gründlich sucht, da auch in anderen Threads Tourerlebnisse im 7GB besprochen werden - auch bebildert. 
Wie auch immer - ich kann das Anliegen Deines Posts nachvollziehen und habe daher meinen obigen Beitrag editiert und auch einige Fotos wieder entfernt. 
Allerdings finde ich es durchaus inkonsequent, dass Du einerseits Tourberichte hier im Forum kritisierst, da diese ja nur unnötigerweise das Konfliktpotenzial schüren, Du aber andererseits auf Deiner Homepage GPS-Tracks von Singletrails zum Download anbietest - auch vom Siebengebirge. 

Dass die Situation im 7GB angespannt ist, ist mir durchaus bekannt. Deshalb fahre ich dort auch nicht sonntags, bremse bei Wanderern immer auf Schritttempo/Stillstand herab, mache ggf Platz und grüße offensiv freundlich. 
Wahrscheinlich auch deshalb habe ich im 7GB bisher noch keinen einzigen unfreundlichen Ton zu hören bekommen. Eher im Gegenteil: Alte Herren zeigen sich interessiert und fasziniert von der MTB-Technik, man wird vor (vermeindlichen) Hindernissen auf dem Weg gewarnt und erntet bei kniffligen Stellen auch schon mal Szenenapplaus. In 98% Prozent meiner Erlebnisse hat sich das Motto bewahrheitet "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...". 
Live im Wald hatte ich zumindest bisher nie den Eindruck, dass Biker im 7GB nicht gerne gesehen sind.

Auch ist mir bekannt, dass im 7GB eine 2-Meter-Regelung herrscht. Deshalb versuche ich stets vernünftig und vorrausschauend auf den Trails zu fahren und blockierende Räder zu vermeiden. Es ist selbstverständlich, dass der Müll wieder mit heim genommen wird. 
Ich denke je mehr vernünftige Biker auf den Trails unterwegs sind, desto bewusster wird es Behörden und Mitmenschen, dass ein konfliktfreies Miteinander im Wald und auf den Trails möglich ist.

Also nix für Ungut und bis bald im Wald. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja sogar mal auf einer Runde durch das schöne Siebengebirge...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. November 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @noideaforaname:Verrat mir doch mal wie man in 40 Minuten von Köln nach Forsbach kommt?Ich such eine Strecke die ich zur Arbeit fahren kann.



Boah, aus dem Kopf hab ich das jetzt nicht so drauf. Lad dir KDE Marble runter, ist ähnlich Google Earth, aber mit Routenplanung, über die opencyclemap/openmtbmap.

Viel parallel zur Line 3 und 4, an der A3 vorbei, durch Bergisch Gladbach durch und rechts halten.


----------



## ofi (17. November 2011)

@Micha: stimme dir voll zu. Im Frühjahr bin ich auf jeden Fall bei ner Tour im 7G dabei. Der Trail ist echt geil und unter der Woche tagsüber trifft man dort keinen Menschen! Gibt halt immer welche die meckern müssen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. November 2011)

Ofi, schön von Dir zu hören! Ich hoffe, Du bist eifrig am Genesen. Wie viele Wochen bist Du denn vorraussichtlich noch immobil?
Weiterhin gute Besserung, damit Du bald wieder dabei bist! 

PS: Ofi, Post Nr. 666!


----------



## flow0923 (17. November 2011)

Alles klar.Ich werd mal schauen.
@ofi:EVIL!!!!
Wie siehts denn am WE aus?Sollen wir Sonntag festhalten und wieder nach Forsbach etc fahren?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. November 2011)

Liebe Geländefahrradbegeisterte,

ein guter Freund von mir hat ein sehr schönes und gut gemachtes Video an einem uns allen bekannten Spot gedreht. Das möchte ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Viel Spaß!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32151621"]Rinne[/ame]




@Ofi: 1:56!  



PS: Am WE bin ich leider raus. Samstag Hochzeit von nem Freund, Sonntag darf ich mich dann wohl mit den Folgen herumschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (18. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @Ofi: 1:56!


 

 Bäh, schau ich nicht wirklich gerne. Wenns wenigstens ein grosser Sprung gewesen wäre... Da tun die Knochen gleich wieder etwas mehr weh
Die 666 ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen sonst hätt ich was böses geschrieben


----------



## flow0923 (18. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch, Micha und Carsten im speziellen, schon den neuen Double am Decksteiner Spot gesehen? Der Sprung steht direkt hinter dem Anlieger nach dem Pseudo Road Gap.Habt ihr den am Ende sogar gebaut? Sieht auf jeden Fall fesch aus.
@all:Wie siehts denn jetzt aus am WE?Stefan Hagen? ICh will meine neuen Reifen testen und brauche Gelände


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. November 2011)

Flo, was meinst Du wer den gebaut hat?  
Hab ihn schon ausprobiert - lässt sich gut fahren. Ganz neu ist das Ding ja nicht. Da war noch eine Ruine vorhanden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ...Wie siehts denn jetzt aus am WE?Stefan Hagen? ICh will meine neuen Reifen testen und brauche Gelände


 
Bei uns Tendenz auf Sonntag, eventl. mit NIFAN Richtung Lohmar, HCM und so ..

Hab vorhin Ofi getroffen ... "Treffen sich zwei Krüppel und fachsimpeln übers mountainbiken ...."


----------



## ofi (18. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hab vorhin Ofi getroffen ... "Treffen sich zwei Krüppel und fachsimpeln übers mountainbiken ...."


 Na komm, hauptsächlich haben wir über unsere Wehwehchen gefachsimpelt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

Du wohl eher


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei uns Tendenz auf Sonntag, eventl. mit NIFAN Richtung Lohmar, HCM und so ..



Wann wollt ihr starten? Wenn das nicht zu früh ist wäre ich dabei... so ab 13:00 Uhr. Will mal ausschlafen am Sonntag... danach 14 Tage durcharbeiten


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

13h ist schon recht spät, wenn man nicht nur 2-3x den HCM abreiten will. Brauche zur Zeit ja auch was länger


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> 13h ist schon recht spät, wenn man nicht nur 2-3x den HCM abreiten will. Brauche zur Zeit ja auch was länger



An welche Zeit hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Pn



Wenn mit dem Pn eine PM, also personal Message, gemeint gewesen ist... mein Postfach war rappelvoll!!!! 

Wenn etwas anderes... verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

Nicht das verenglische wo es nicht sein muss, hier heisst es private Nachricht. Hast ne Email.


----------



## flow0923 (18. November 2011)

Halb Mensch halb Maschine^^Und zwar alle beide!
@Micha:Ich habs mir fast gedacht.Ich kannte die komische Holzleiter die da lag.War aber auch schon länger nicht mehr da.Den werd ich die Tage mal testen.


----------



## martin78 (19. November 2011)

erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich werde das Geschehen hier weiter verfolgen und bei Gelegenheit eingreifen, diese WE bin ich wohl leider raus... Viel Spaß morgen am HCM (gibts da eigentlich immer noch stress?)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. November 2011)

martin78 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß morgen am HCM (gibts da eigentlich immer noch stress?)



Gab es da mal Stress? Kam mir so vor, dass das Ding ganz gut toleriert wird!


----------



## martin78 (19. November 2011)

Zumindest hatte der Pächter da früher mal Hinweisschilder mit diversen Androhungen aufgehängt... ich war aber auch seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr da


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. November 2011)

Ich bin da mal fast in der Dämmerung gegen ein Polizeikombi gefahren... muss im Oktober letzten Jahres gewesen sein. Da hingen keine Schilder (mehr). Davor kann ich mich auch nicht errinnern.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2011)

Nette Runde heute, war alles dran, super Truppe, geiles Wetter, spassige Trails.
Auf dem Rückweg von Deutz noch diverse Spots in der Innestadt gerockt, langsam läufts bei mir (psychologisch) wieder besser 
Ankes Hüfte hat sich auch wieder eingerenkt


----------



## Steve122 (20. November 2011)

Bei der nächsten versuche ich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein. Bin zwar schon seit gestern morgen wieder im Lande, aber Kvelertak und Toxic Holocaust haben mich im Underground kaputt gemacht... himmel, war das ein Konzert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute, war alles dran, super Truppe, geiles Wetter, spassige Trails.



Zustimm!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3J6Kc6yqHE&feature=related"]Steinbruch Kaldauen 15 11 2009      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gerade bei YouKotz gefunden...


----------



## Steve122 (21. November 2011)

Da soll noch einmal ein Förster was dagegen sagen, dass wir das Wild aufschrecken...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. November 2011)

Die waren am Sonntag vor Ort... hat die nicht gestört, schön die Linien absichtlich behindert.... vollpfosten!!!


----------



## flow0923 (21. November 2011)

War echt ne super Runde gestern.Besten Dank nochmal an alle!Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.Das werden echt immer mehr Verrückte!Bald müssen wir Nummern verteilen wenn wir alle zusamen fahren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. November 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen kleinen Nightride morgen Abend? Vielleicht 1-2 Mal den HCM runter? 
Oder stumpf durch Grüngürtel/Stadt radeln?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. November 2011)

Bin bei einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion raus. Hab z.Zt. nur eine Lenkerlampe  

Stadt hab ich heute schon mitgenommen, am Nachmittag wäre aber nochmal dabei morgen bis 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (22. November 2011)

Jetzt mal was Neues - und zwar ein Filmtipp:

From The Inside Out ist am Samstag, den 26.11. im Artheater Köln Ehrenfeld zu sehen. 

Wer hat Lust mit mir da hin zu gehen und so auch mal etwas abseits des unmittelbaren Bikesports zu unternehmen? Das eine oder andere Bier sollte davor/danach natürlich auch nicht fehlen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. November 2011)

@BikeMike78 Muss man da nicht Karten vorbestellen? Bei den ganzen New World Disorder Aufführungen im Gloria war das jedenfalls der Fall, oder Stundenlang schlange stehen. Wäre dabei. Hast du aber nicht das Bier dabei vergessen? 

Mich hats heute gelegt am Decksteiner beim kleinem Gap. Alles heile geblieben, nur meine Jacke ist im Eimer und das Bike hat Erde gefressen. Muss mir jedenfalls wieder schnell eine Helmlampe zulegen. In der Dämmerung ohne Licht und schon sagt der Grip am Vorderrad byebye bei den ersten Laubansammlungen. Boah, will wieder Nadelwald.


----------



## Steve122 (23. November 2011)

@Micha: Hab leider das Wochenende schon was um die Ohren, erzähl aber mal wie der so ist. Hab die letzten Wochen noch "Life Cycles" , "Follow Me" und "3 Minute Gaps" gesehen und fand es richtig gut. Das macht auf jedenfall Lust auf den kommenden Sommer wieder raus zu fahren.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. November 2011)

@micha

Zu früh geantwortet... schaue heute auf den Dienstplan und hab so eine tolle Spät-Nacht-Frühdienst Kombination am Wochenende... *tilt*


----------



## ofi (23. November 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was Neues - und zwar ein Filmtipp:
> 
> From The Inside Out ist am Samstag, den 26.11. im Artheater Köln Ehrenfeld zu sehen.
> 
> Wer hat Lust mit mir da hin zu gehen und so auch mal etwas abseits des unmittelbaren Bikesports zu unternehmen? Das eine oder andere Bier sollte davor/danach natürlich auch nicht fehlen!


 
Is das behindertengerecht im Artheater? Ein paar hundert Meter mit Krücken schaff ich und ein zwei Bier würden auch gehen. Zumindest müßtet ihr mit mir bestimmt nicht anstehen


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. November 2011)

Hey Ofi, sehr cool!
Ich rufe Dich morgen Mittag mal an. 


An alle:
Was geht am Sonntag denn bikemäßig?


----------



## MagicX79 (25. November 2011)

Ich bin raus! Flieg morgen erstmal in die Sonne  bis Mitte nächster Woche.

Bleibt sauber, bis dahin 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Steve122 (26. November 2011)

Ich bin auch raus, weil morgen meine komplette Family zum Kaffee + Kuchen kommt und das muss vorbereitet werden.

@Dennis: Dann einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. November 2011)

Bei uns nur eine kleinere Runde in und um Köln.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. November 2011)

Will jemand mit die Woche zum Schöllerhof? Will an einem bis jetzt unklaren Tag am frühen Nachmittag dahin. Knappe Stunde pedalieren über Dünnwald usw. Den Track dann ein paarmal mitnehmen und wieder zurück. Sind WAHNSINNIGE 110hm dorthin... übelste wird wohl die Bikes hochschieben dort am Track und bei Rot an der Ampel zu warten. Werden aber wohl doch dann so 45km hin und zurück.

Greetz,

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (27. November 2011)

Schönen Urlaub Dennis!
Ich bin dieses We auch raus.Nächstes WE geht aber definitiv wieder [email protected]: Wie war der Film?


----------



## Steve122 (28. November 2011)

Hab gehört es war ein ziemliches Durcheinander bei der Vorführung. Das Laptop mit dem Film in HD ist wohl dauernd abgestürzt und danach wurde er "nur" auf DVD gezeigt...


----------



## flow0923 (29. November 2011)

Ein episches Erlebnis also


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. November 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Film war so eine Sache...
Was ich sehr cool fand war, dass Ofi sich aufgerafft hat und mit dabei war!  

Der Film an sich war schon gut, allerdings ließen die technischen Gegebenheiten sehr zu wünschen übrig. Leinwand viel zu klein und zu niedrig, dicht gedrängte Stehplätze und damit verbundene schlechte Sicht, ständige Ruckler im Film. Nach 20 Minuten wurde abgebrochen und die qualitativ nicht sonderlich bessere DVD gezeigt. So manches YT-Video ist da qualitativ besser. 
Also für eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung mit Eintrittspreis fand ich das eine Unverschämtheit. Die Stimmung im Saal war dementsprechend mies.
Fazit: Wenn ich so etwas noch mal mache, dann nur wenn der Film in einem richtigen Kino gezeigt wird.


----------



## Steve122 (29. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit biken aus? Ich bin zwar viel Zeit unterwegs für den Winterpokal, aber das sind immer nur ein popeliger Punkt für die alternative Sportart. Schaffen wir bei gutem Wetter nochmal eine schöne Enduro Runde?

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. November 2011)

Ich kann dieses WE nur am Samstag. Wenn das Wetter stimmt wäre ich schwer dafür mal Richtung Glüder zu fahren.


----------



## Steve122 (29. November 2011)

Samstag passt bei mir auch. Was ist in Glüder und wo ist das?


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. November 2011)

Glüder liegt in der Nähe von Solingen.
Da gibt es sehr feine technische Trails. Allerdings war ich erst 1x dort, würde dann also eher eine Exploringtour werden, wenn kein Ortskundiger mitfährt.


----------



## Steve122 (29. November 2011)

Oh, das klingt interessant. Wäre ja auch ganz in der Nähe von dem Pumptrack in Odenthal. Ich sag mal, ich wäre unverbindlich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. November 2011)

Wann wollt ihr am Samstag los und wie kommt ihr hin?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## flow0923 (30. November 2011)

Ich würde mich auch mal anmelden.Muss das aber noch hier vor Ort klären.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. November 2011)

Ganz grob hätten wir auch Interesse, aber haben ebenfalls das Auto-Problem.


----------



## SFA (30. November 2011)

@steve122:  www.frosthelm.de Schau mal unter Solingen, dann findest Du ein paar Infos


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. November 2011)

Gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit der Bahn nach Solingen Mitte zu fahren in einer knappen Stunde. Von da aus kann man dann im gemütlichen Tempo zum Parkplatz beim Glüder treten, schätze so zwischen 4 und 6km. 

Vorteil, man ist schon warm gefahren... nachteil... Straßenbelag


----------



## Steve122 (30. November 2011)

Wenn das für die nicht-Autofahrer eher problematisch mit der Anreise wird, bin ich auch gerne, mit Rücksicht auf die Anderen, für etwas regionaleres Fahren in Overath/Lohmar/Forsbach.

Obwohl, evtl. schaffe ich es so, mal nicht ganz so schlecht neben Hagen im Winterpokal aus zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. November 2011)

Es wäre doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt, dass sich einer von uns mal einen Sprinter mit 9 Sitzen und nem riesigen Kofferraum für die Bikes für solche Ausflüge anschafft! 

Glüder fände ich schon klasse, ich würde aber auch gerne mit möglichst vielen von Euch zusammen fahren. Im Zweifelsfalle hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, noch mal die Aggertrails zu befahren und vielleicht auch Forsbach einen kleinen Besuch abzustatten...


----------



## Steve122 (1. Dezember 2011)

War ja klar dass sobald wir vom biken reden das Wetter schlecht wird.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

Bin Samstag für Glüder raus, Blondie musste gestern wieder wegen lockerer HR-Speichen. Eingeliefert werden.
Eventl. nur Sa./So. eine schnelle Runde im Grüngürtel und Innenstadt dann mit Big Bike, jemand Lust?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Dezember 2011)

Ferkel, morgen mal mit Fullface durch die City shredden?

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve122 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also auch wenn ein Großteil der Nicht-Auto-Besitzer jetzt abgesprungen sind find eich bei der aktuellen Wetterlage eine Anreise zu einem doch etwas weiter entfernten Spot zu riskant. Die Chance im Platzregen dort ein zu treffen wäre mir zu groß um unnötig Benzin in die Umwelt zu blasen.

Wer wäre denn jetzt noch bei was lokalem dabei morgen. Da ich die Woche wieder viel um die Ohren hatte fände ich einen Start nicht vor 12:00 Uhr für sehr angemessen. ;p

@Micha: Ich gucke immer mal wieder hier rein heute Abend und zur Not schickst du mir eine SMS.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Steve122 (2. Dezember 2011)

MUHAA! Geil. Hab gerade noch ein 2011 Trailflow für 2199,- abgestaubt und gegen meine Bestellung der 2012 Version für 2599 tauschen können! Haha, man muss auch mal Glück haben...


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Dezember 2011)

Sauber, Glückwunsch Stefan!

Ich denke auch, dass bei der Wetterlage ein größerer Ausflug morgen zu riskant ist. Von mir aus können wir uns auch im Lohmarer Wald tummeln und mal wieder auf den HCM.

Flo, Du hattest nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit gefragt. Würdest Du auch nach Lohmar mitkommen wenn es nicht schüttet? 12:00 Treffpunkt fände ich auch angenehm.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ferkel, morgen mal mit Fullface durch die City shredden?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



Morgen Nachmittag gerne, allerdings lasse ich mit meinem Fahrstil lieber den FF weg


----------



## flow0923 (2. Dezember 2011)

Kleines Glückskind.
Die Uhrzeit wäre für mich auch ok.Und für den Ausflug nach Glüder würde ich auch eher gucken wollen das die Wettervorhersage besser ist.Aber Overath oder Lüderich wäre doch auch ok?!? Ich guck hier heute Abend dann auch nochmal rein.


----------



## Steve122 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also 12:15 Uhr Franzhäuschen und Dirk und ich sind am Start, weil ich nur ein bike in mein Auto bekomme. Vorausgesetzt ist allerdings dass es nicht regnet. Ich gucke dann morgen früh nochmal rein oder wir machen das per Handy. 

Gruss
-Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist so euer Status? Zu Nass für HCM? Alternative der fast nicht feucht zu bekommende Lüderich?


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier regnet es sich richtig ein. Da lasse ich das Rad im Keller. Sehr schade! Vielleicht haben wir nächstes WE ja mehr Glück. 
Grüße und ein schönes WE Euch allen.


----------



## Steve122 (3. Dezember 2011)

Jo, hier wird es jetzt auch unerträglich. 
Dann schwing ich mich mal auf den Bock im Fitness Studio. Wünsche ebenfalls allerseits ein angenehmes Wochenende. 

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## flow0923 (3. Dezember 2011)

Nächstes We haben wir mehr Glück hoffe ich!


----------



## flow0923 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hat einer der Herren, und Damen, Lust am Donnerstag ab ca 19.00h einen Nightride durch den Gürtel und die Brücken zu starten? Früher geht leider nicht wegen Arbeit.
Am kommenden Wochenende hab ich die Möglichkeit beide Tage biken zu gehen und würde das auch ganz gern nutzen. Das Wetter ist mir dabei ziemlich Wurst! Muddy Marys fahren aber sich nicht in den Matsch trauen läuft nicht!!!!


----------



## Steve122 (5. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag bin ich raus, aber am Samstag hätte ich Zeit. Allerdings auch nicht all zu früh, weil ich Freitag Weihnachtsfeier habe.

Ach ja; neulich beim Downhill Rennen:


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Dezember 2011)

Am Donnerstag bin auf einer Weihnachtsfeier unseres Betriebs. 
Samstag muss ich bei nem Umzug helfen.  
Aber am Sonntag habe ich frei und Lust zu fahren. 
Wie wär's denn mal wieder mit Filthy Trails, wenn das Wetter stimmt?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag wäre ich am Start. Am WE denke ich auch.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin leider wieder raus.
Gestern beim Röntgen ist der dubiose Knochenspalt wieder sichtbar geworden. Heisst für mich, CT Ende Dezember, bis dahin keine Belastung bis zum Abklärung des Status 
*very bad saison*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das tut mir leid für dich Hagen! Richtig dreckig!
Für den Rest:
@Steve+ Ralph, dann halten wir mal Samstag fest Zeit und Ort können wir ja noch beschnacken HCM oder so?WO wollen wir uns denn Donnerstag treffen Ralph?
@Micha: Sonntag Filthys wär natürlich ein Traum.


----------



## MagicX79 (6. Dezember 2011)

Tach zusammen,

wollte mich wieder zurück melden .
Wäre ach für ne Tour am WE zu haben.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Steve122 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja, HCM fänd ich persönlich am besten, weil ich da dann mit meiner Möhre selber hochradeln kann und auf dem Weg schonmal ein wenig Feintuning betreiben kann. Muss die Tage erstmal gucken ob mein neuer Hobel überhaupt in mein Auto passt... ;p

@Flo: Kommst du dann mit der Bahn aus Köln, dann komm ich dich natürlich in der Stadt abholen und wir radeln zusammen hoch.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Dezember 2011)

Zeig mal Fotos vom neuen Bike, Steve!!!


----------



## Steve122 (6. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MagicX79 (6. Dezember 2011)

Nice one


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Dezember 2011)

Geil! Soo schade, dass Du am Sonntag nicht kannst. Das Teil schreit doch nach dem Bikepark.


----------



## Steve122 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung ob es in Köln einen Bikeladen gibt, der Protektoren von 661 verkauft? Nach längerer Recherche hab ich mich auf den 661 Vapor Pressure Suit eingeschossen und würde ihn aber vor dem Bestellen mal anprobieren. Hat wer evtl. auch schon Erfahrung bei Chainreactions wegen dem zurückschicken, sonst würde ich einfach direkt zwei Größen bestellen und eine wieder zurück schicken. Da es aber UK ist weiss ich nicht wie das mit den Versandkosten für zurück ist.

@Micha: Ja ärgert mich auch gerade ein wenig, aber hab ja jetzt das Rad und es kommen bestimmt noch die richtigen Tage zum Bikepark fahren.


----------



## MagicX79 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß das man bei Bike Area Cologne 661 Protektoren kaufen kann.
Frag doch einfach da mal nach.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Dezember 2011)

Probiere es mal beim Bikebahnhof in Longerich. 661,Fox, RatzeFatze sollten da auf Lager sein.

@flow

Kp wo, warte noch auf mein neues Helmlicht. Geb morgen bescheid.

@ferkel

Denglisch?!? Season um genau zu sein! Mensch, schau mal zu das es hält! Gute Besserung!

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Dezember 2011)

Klugschei$$er


----------



## flow0923 (7. Dezember 2011)

Aus mir spricht der pure Neid wenn ich dir sage, dass du besser nicht hinfällst wenn wir zusammen unterwegs sind.Sonst fühle ich mich dazu genötigt dich einfach kalt zu stellen und dein Rad zu klauen.Saugeiles Teil!!!! Ich würde mit der Bahn kommen am Samstag.Ich schick dir mal meine handynummer per PM.
Welcome back Dennis! Bist du am Samstag denn auch dabei wenns gen Lohmar geht?
@Ralph: Ich guck dann nochmal rein hier morgen.


----------



## flow0923 (7. Dezember 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Hättest du auch Bock am We was zu starten?


----------



## MagicX79 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja würde am Samstag auch mitkommen. 
Nach fast 3 Wochen ohne Biken juckt es mich in
den Fingern 

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ach Leute - wenn ich das hier so lese ärgert es mich doch sehr, dass ich am Samstag keine Zeit habe. 

Wer ist denn am Sonntag mit dabei? 
Hätte ja tierisch Lust auf Filthies, wäre wohl aber auch für eine Tour zu haben.


----------



## flow0923 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenns nach Belgien geht!Tourmäßig aber auch sehr gern.Hab das ganze Wochenende frei und will das nutzen.Samstagabend ist zwar Betriebsweihnachtsfeier aber das passt schon.
Ich liebäugle wie immer mit nem Platz in deiner Eisenkutsche Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön, Flo. Platz ist reserviert.


----------



## cn_cologne (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

arbeitstechnisch bedingt habe ich erst naechste Woche wieder Zeit. Nach fast drei Wochen Abstinenz juckts schon gewaltig.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Dezember 2011)

@flow hab arge probs heute wegen nightride... funzel ist nicht angekommen.

Biketechnisch also erst am samstag wieder. Wenn so ein platz noch frei wäre irgendwo, würde ich mich liebendgerne anschließen!

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flow0923 (8. Dezember 2011)

Wegen Nigthride:Kein Problem.Da der Nahverkehr im Kölner Großraum sich heute wieder von der besten Seite gezeigt hat, bi ich auch jetzt erst zu Hause und somit auch eher raus.
@Dennis, Stephan und Ralfann also HCM und Umgebung.Ich würd auch gern was früher starten ,ca 10-11h, da ich nach hinten nicht soviel Zeit übrig habe.Passt euch das?
@Michaann telefonieren wir nochmal wegen Belgien würde ich sagen.Ich ruf dich Morgen oder Samstag mal an.


----------



## MagicX79 (8. Dezember 2011)

10-11h passt mir super, da ich am Abend auch noch was vor habe.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## Steve122 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ok, da ihr 10-11 Uhr in den Topf geworfen habt und ich auf der Weihnachtsfeier morgen bestimmt auch was mehr trinke, wäre mein Vorschlag ihr nehmt die S12 die um 10:58  Uhr in Siegburg ankommt (Abfahrt 10:31 Köln Hbf). Dann warte ich vor dem Cineplex Eingang auf die Kölner und wir wären dann um 11:30 am Franzhäuschen. 
Irgendwelche EInwände? Wie sieht denn die Regenbereitschaft aus? Wenn es aktiv am Regnen ist würde ich es mir überlegen, aber so wie das Wetter die letzten 2 Tage war ist super.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## flow0923 (8. Dezember 2011)

Vote! So machen wirs.Wettermäßig solls mir dieses Mal wirklich egal sein!Ich fahre auch wenns regnet!Zur Not zieh ich nen Müllsack drüber!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Wetter würde  ich Hennef als Alternativstart besser finden. Mehr Höhenmeter, bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## martin78 (8. Dezember 2011)

Samstag würde ich mich tendenziell mit reinhängen wollen bei Euch, wenn bis dahin mein Knie aufhört rumzuzicken... Mitm Auto fährt man doch wohl am besten direkt zum Franzhäuschen, oder gibts da ne bessere Alternative?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (8. Dezember 2011)

Okay, bin dann um 11:30 am Franzhäuschen


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie siehts bei euch denn Tempo und km/Höhenmetermäßig aus?
War in letzter Zeit fast nur Fr/Dh mäßig unterwegs und fahre aktuell mangels eines Enduro´s leider immer mit der dicken Karre rum. Geht zum Glück einigermaßen gut bergauf.

Würde mich, wenn es euch passt, trotzdem gerne anschließen 

Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Steve122 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi Fabian

Gerne und Willkommen in der Runde. Mach dir mal kein Stress, ich bin betsimmt die Bremse am Samstag nach der Weihnachtsfeier in meiner Firma und außerdem muss ich mich erstmal an mein neues Rad gewöhnen. Erfahrungsgemaß fahren wir immer so 20 -30 km bei maximal 500Hm. Also 1-2 mal HCM, Kiesgrube ein wenig Hüpfen und danach noch evtl. den Trail hinter der Kiesgrube nach Seligental runter. Dann gibts ja noch ein paar Spots rund um Ex-Giesela und dann hört es auch erstmal auf mit meinem ortskundigen Wissen. Evtl hast du ja noch ein paar coole FR/DH Einlagen, damit bekommst du uns nämlich auch wunderbar zum Grinsen. 

11:30 Uhr Franzhäuschen ist Treffpunkt.

@Martin: Von wo aus Köln kommst du denn, evtl. triffst du dich ja mit Flo an der Bahn. Könnt ihr ja untereinander abklären.

@NoIDEaFOraNAme: Ich bin aber aus SU-Zentrum, daher starte ich natürlich lieber von hier aus. 

@Flo: Ich nehm dich beim Wort mit dem Müllsack. Aber ich muss doch so weinen, wenn mein neues Rad direkt total schmutzig wird. Das ist dann so als ob dieses ätzende Alien Blut darauf tropft.


----------



## flow0923 (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin.

@NIFAN: Die Strecke die wir beim letzten Mal hochgekurbelt sind war echt ganz nett.Also würd ich sagen wir kommmen dann aus Hennef.
@all:Wir nehmen die S-12 um 10.01 nach Hennef.Treffen wie beim letzten Mal auf Gleis 10.Und dann eben zum Franzhäuschen hochkurbeln und Stephans neues Rad mit Matsch bewerfen! ;D


----------



## PETOR. (9. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute! 

Ich bin morgen wohl auch in der Gegend. Es wollten noch zwei Freunde mitradeln... kann sein daß die erst später wollen. Falls die Jungs doch absagen bin ich natürlich schon morgens mit dabei! Flow, Mike?? ihr wisst schon wer schreibt: petor v. ofi. 
cheers und bis mion..


----------



## Fabian93 (9. Dezember 2011)

> Hi Fabian



Dann würde ich sagen bis morgen.Wetter wird ja wiedererwartend besser als gedacht.
Würde den Talsperrentrail vorschlagen als Anschluss zum Trail unterm Steinbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi Petor, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. 

Morgen bin ich bei der großen Tour ja leider raus, wahrscheinlich drehe ich abends noch ne Runde am Rhein. 

Meine Hardtail-Renovierung ist erfolgreich beendet. Macht echt Spaß mal wieder mit der Kiste rumzuheizen. Man wird doch deutlich schneller, als mit dem Torque. 


VIEL SPASS EUCH ALLEN MORGEN!


----------



## flow0923 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Petor! DU bist herzlich eingeladen Morgen mit uns zu spielen.
@Michair auf jeden Fall viel Spass beim Umzug Wegen Sonntag können wir ja Morgen mal telefonieren.
Ich hab richtig Bock auf die Runde!!!! Bis Morgen!


----------



## martin78 (10. Dezember 2011)

Leute, wie gerne wäre ich heute bei dem Wetter mit dabei gewesen, aber das Knie streikt, und das will ich angesichts der kommenden Wintersaison nicht riskieren....Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Steve122 (10. Dezember 2011)

Nach dieser Tour bleibt nur eins zu sagen: 

Und das wird den Rest des Wochenendes anhalten.

Habe gerade mal in die GoPro Aufnahmen gespingst und mein Lenker sowie der Sattel sind doch gut zu erkennen.
Ich mach mal was fertig aber ist leider nix vom Trail groß zu sehen...

War auf jedenfall ne super Runde.
@Fabian: Sag bescheid, wenns mal mit Bauen losgehen soll oder um mich mal ins Freeriden/DH einzuführen. 

Dann noch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

LG
Stephan


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Dezember 2011)

Danke nochmal für die schöne Runde heute 
Wäre das nächste mal definitiv wieder dabei, dann aber wohl endlich mit dem Enduro.
Tour komplett um die Talsperre wäre auch mal eine Option, sind echt schöne Trailstücke dabei.


----------



## flow0923 (10. Dezember 2011)

Jep, das war eine gute Runde.Ich freu mich schon drauf wenns wieder warm genug ist um auch mal was länger zu fahren.
Für Morgen: Micha und ich starten um 9.00h nach Belgien.
@Dennis:Falls du also Zeit hast meld dich einfach.Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.
Ich geh jetzt Weihnachten feiern mit der Firma!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Dezember 2011)

Klingt als ob Ihr heute viel Spaß hattet. 
Gibt es Bilder?


----------



## Steve122 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, NIFAN hat welche gemacht und ich hatte die Helmkamera laufen, aber wie schon erwähnt leider nicht soviel vom Trail zu sehen.  

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ja, es war eine wirklich nette Runde. Leider hat mein kaum noch vorhandenes Außenband  am linken Fuß bei dem bekackten Drop ins Flat wohl doch mehr gelitten, als ich zuerst vermutet habe. Was solls, Schiene mal wieder ins Tiefkühlfach und immobilisieren für ein paar Tage 

Und zu den Bildern... leider sind die nichts so gut geworden. Erstens liegt das an der Umgebungsbeleuchtung, die Kamera packt das einfach nicht. Zweitens musste ich ab und an mit dem Zoom arbeiten, und das schraubt die Qualität mal wieder runter. Mit einem Stativ wäre das einfacher gewesen... aber was solls. Es werden wohl ja noch ein paar Sessions folgen!
Mfg

Ralph


----------



## dediak (11. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin zusammen,

Ich hab die Runde zwar relativ früh verlassen, fand es aber
trotzdem klasse. Nur das mir leider Skillz und die Kondition
fehlen, um wirklich mit euch mitfahren zu können. Werde
nächste Saison wohl viel üben und trainieren müssen.

WICHTIG: Falls Ihr mal "Lieblingsfotos" habt, bei denen 
irgendetwas stört (sei es Schärfe, Farben, Helligkeit oder der
Opa, der mitten im Bild steht etc...) Ich arbeite seit Jahren in
der Abteilung Lug und Trug, soll heißen: ich mache digitale Foto-
retuschen. Vielleicht kann ich dem einen oder anderen ja sein
Lieblingsfoto retten oder pimpen. Natürlich kann ich nicht
aus einem Arsch ein Gesicht machen - zumindest kein wirklich
schönes 

Grüße von der Couch
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

dediak schrieb:


> WICHTIG: Falls Ihr mal "Lieblingsfotos" habt, bei denen
> irgendetwas stört (sei es Schärfe, Farben, Helligkeit oder der
> Opa, der mitten im Bild steht etc...) Ich arbeite seit Jahren in
> der Abteilung Lug und Trug, soll heißen: ich mache digitale Foto-
> ...



Glaub das wird aber nichts bringen. Die Kameras, welche Benutzt werden, sind zwar nicht schlecht... üble Lichtverhältnisse und dann doch der Pixelzoom führen zu schlechten Ergebnissen  bin persönlich dann doch ein Schönwetterknippser!

Welche Software ist gut zur Nachbearbeitung... nutze eigentlich nur GIMP und mit Photoshop kann ich einigermassen umgehen.


Und merke dir den Trick mit der Bremsscheibe 

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## Steve122 (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja, kein Video ist auch keine Lösung. Die Position ist definitiv optimierungswürdig!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33481203"]Spot Hopping on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## dediak (11. Dezember 2011)

@ralph:
photoshop ist das programm der wahl.
ich nutze das programm seit fast 15 jahren.
aber ich nutze es auch bestenfalls zu 50% aus.
ist schon nicht ganz unkompliziert, wenn es über
das schieben eines helligkeitsreglers hinausgehen
soll. ist aber auch ein sehr mächtiges programm


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Dezember 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Naja, kein Video ist auch keine Lösung. Die Position ist definitiv optimierungswürdig!
> 
> Spot Hopping on Vimeo



Geht doch. 

Kürz mal echt deine Leitung, die baumelt da irgendwie so Sinnfrei rum.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Dezember 2011)

Steve, das mit der Kameraperspektive war doch pure Absicht! Du wolltest es doch, dass wir alle möglichst viel von Deinem neuen Baby sehen können. 
Schön, dass auch einige neue Mitfahrer dabei waren. Finde ich super, dass sich der Thread hier so prächtig entwickelt hat. 
Bei der nächsten Session bin ich dann hoffentlich auch wieder mit von der Partie.



Hier noch einige Eindrücke vom grandiosen heutigen Tag auf den Filthy Trails:

Mein heutiger Endgegner











Man beachte die Gabel





Auch Flo und Dariusz hatten Spaß


----------



## Steve122 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey Micha,
Ja finde das auch super hier mit dem Threat. So langsam könnte man schon über eine Biker-Crew ala Frosthelm nachdenken. Dann lassen wir uns alle Bärte wachsen, Piercen und ziehen eine Kutte von "Belt-Bikers-Cologne" an. 


Aber deine Fotos müssen doch Fake sein. Vor dem Absprung fährst du noch dein Torque, aber in dem Bild wo du es angeblich bist, der aufkommt ,ist da jemand mit deinem Helm und Klamotten, auf einem 24er MTB ohne Federgabel... Also ich muss da wohl echt mal gucken dass ich mitkomme, dass ihr mich nicht verkackeiert. Leatt Brace, Echter Fullface und Protectorweste vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## flow0923 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die Filthys waren der Hammer!Absolut zu empfehlen!!! Selbst mit Weihnachtsfeiernachwehen und ohne Ganzkörperpanzerung. Und danke für die Bilder Micha. 
Das Video ist doch schonmal ganz cool.Perspektivisch geht da natürlich noch einiges.^^
War echt ein supergeiles Wochenende mit allen Beteiligten! Wenn das nächstes Jahr so weiter geht schau ich einer Gruppenteilnahme bei der Megavalanche durchaus positiv entgegen ;D


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Dezember 2011)

@Micha 

Schöne Pics und ich war neidisch am Sonntag. Mein Gelenk hat mich aber drüber hinweggetröstet  Wie lange hat der Park da noch auf? Irgendwas mitbekommen?

@flo

Nicht vertuen mit der Mega. Die ist absolut Materialmordend. Wenig bis gar keine Sprünge. Technisches Gelände welches noch recht zügig gefahren werde möchte. Als Trockenübung sollte die Federgabel gegen einen Presslufthammer getauscht werden und über eine halbe Stunde im Stand auf dem Rad wie bei einem Rodeo geübt werden. Und fallen sollte beherrscht werden. Ebenso sollte man die Bedeutung von links und rechts in mehreren Sprachen vorhanden sein, ansonsten hat man mit viel Pech jemand fluchend in seinem Hinterrad. Der Bike Attack ist dann die flowigere Alternative. Für beides... man sollte  schon Höhe gewohnt sein, auf 3000hm fährt es sich anders als auf 100hm.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Dezember 2011)

@NIFAN: 
Der Park hat ganzjährig ab 10:00 geöffnet. Derzeit muss man um 17:00 wieder vorne am Eingangstor sein. Der Boden war gripmäßig nahezu perfekt, bei Feuchtigkeit sind die Holzelemente allerdings sehr rutschig.
War sehr entspannt gestern, die erste Stunde waren wir komplett alleine im Park. Insgesamt waren an dem Tag schätzungsweise 8-10 Fahrer anwesend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Dezember 2011)

@micha

Danke. Mal schauen ob das Wetter noch hält.

Und mal an alle. Das Wetter wird schlechter. Ich habe aber Urlaub (passt ja wieder wie die Faust auf das Auge). Trailspielereien werden kniffliger. Statt dessen würde ich mal liebend gerne wieder eine klassische Oldschool Runde drehen auf dem Hardtail.

Tourenvorschlag: von Köln Zetrum zum Schöllerhof (Alternativ mit der S-Bahn nach Leverkusen Schleebusch), von dort die Sengbachtalsperrentour von http://www.mtb-koeln.com/gpstracks/ und wieder zurück. Werden wohl gut an die 80km und knapp 1000hm, +/- 5 Stunden. Bin mit dem Guide dort mal nebenbei ein paar Trails abgefahren. Bei den Temperaturen und der Länge bietet sich halt ein Hardtail an. Zum Ausklang dann irgendwo auf einen Irish Tea rein.

Gebt mal Bescheid Jungs!


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut, NIFAN, wobei 80km schon eine Ansage sind.
Aber mit dem Hardtail und weniger Höhenmetern als sonst bestimmt durchaus machbar. Diese Art des Fahrens sind wir halt wahrscheinlich nur nicht mehr gewohnt. 

BELTBIKERS GO XC! 

Dieses WE sieht es bei mir leider schlecht aus mit Fahren, da viel Arbeit. Montag hätte ich frei...


----------



## ofi (14. Dezember 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> BELTBIKERS GO XC!


 

Das hör ich gerne ;-) Bei ner HT Runde bin ich bald dabei. Hab gestern meine erste Runde auf dem Damenstadtrad meiner Freundin gedreht und es ging ziemlich gut  
Hat zufällig noch jemand ne Elixir R bzw den griff rumfliegen? Hab versucht den zu reparieren aber das Gestänge ist so blöd gebrochen das ichs nicht auseinander bekomme.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2011)

@ofi

Mit ´nem Griff kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Hab aber noch eine komplettes Set Magura Louise FR anzubieten und eine Louise FR HR Bremse einzeln...

@Micha

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ging doch auch so früher


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Dezember 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine erste Runde auf dem Damenrad meiner Freundin gedreht



FOTOS!!!


@NIFAN: Immer wieder köstlich, das Video.


----------



## ofi (14. Dezember 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> FOTOS!!!


 
NIEMALS!! 




NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> @ofi
> 
> Mit ´nem Griff kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Hab aber noch eine komplettes Set Magura Louise FR anzubieten und eine Louise FR HR Bremse einzeln...


 
Danke! Komm ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Ich versuch aber erstmal ne defekte Elixir für kleines zu bekommen. Gibt bestimmt jemanden bei dem der Zylinder platt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (14. Dezember 2011)

Schön das es dir besser geht ofi!Auch wenn du auf Damenrädern durch die Gegend eierst, deute ich das mal als Besserung.
Mich hat nach dem Wochenende mal direkt wieder die Rüsselseuche erwischt!Zum kotzen!AN der Hardtailrunde hätte ich durchaus Interesse.Allerdings müsste das bis nach Weihnachten warten.Vorher komm ich da nicht mehr zu.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Dezember 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Mich hat nach dem Wochenende mal direkt wieder die Rüsselseuche erwischt!Zum kotzen!



Gute Besserung Flo!!!

Wie schaut es denn bei euch heute aus... will etwas mit dem BigBike durch die City... hauptziel... Weihnachtsmarkttouristen erschrecken  ... Spass mal bei Seite, starte so um 13:00 Uhr und pedaliere einfach was durch die Gegend, muss erstens ein paar Punkte sammeln für den Winterpokal und zweitens etwas locker Techniktraining machen. Drop a message!

EDIT: So, leichter Regenschauer und knapp über 2h mal rumgecruised. Zeit konnte ich nutzen um mich mit meiner neuen Gravity Dropper anzufreunden. Fand die Variostützen ja eigentlich immer recht Überbewertet, das Ding möchte ich jetzt aber nicht mehr missen


----------



## flow0923 (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin Männers. Ist dieses We jemand zu irgendwas zu motivieren? Den lüderich ein paar mal hoch und runter oder Overath unsicher machen? Oder eine Ründe gürteln
?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Dezember 2011)

@flo

Ruf durch... will gleich noch los... Stadt und GG.

Morgen gerne auch irgendwo hin.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss leider arbeiten.
Am Montag fahre ich eventuell ne Runde.


----------



## Steve122 (17. Dezember 2011)

So, ich bin dann auch mal wieder in der Heimat. Das Wochenende hab ich auch leider keine Zeit, allerdings ist mir das Wetter auch zu ungemütlich. Ich muss Mo+Di noch arbeiten und habe dann Urlaub. 

Je nachdem wie die Wetterlage ist können wir ja mal in der Woche gucken. Es sollte nur nicht so sehr stürmen, da hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei, wenn wir dabei im Wald sind.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Steve122 (18. Dezember 2011)




----------



## dediak (18. Dezember 2011)

schicke weihnachtskarte


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild . Danke


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Dezember 2011)

Gute Arbeit Steve!!! Sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (19. Dezember 2011)

Wow! Tolles Bild !


----------



## flow0923 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hast das schlechte Wetter ja gut nutzen können! Schickes Foto Steve!!!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

Gut geworden! Wann hast du das aufgenommen?


----------



## Steve122 (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Foto entstand schon vor einiger Zeit im August diesen Jahres. Hatte es nur beim Duchblicken der Bilder von diesem Jahr wiedergefunden und dann direkt mal optisch noch ein wenig aufgewertet.  

Zur zeit bleibt ja leider nix anderes übrig, als sich an den Eindrücken der vergangenen Saison für die Nächste schonmal auf zu heizen. 

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Zur zeit bleibt ja leider nix anderes übrig, als sich an den Eindrücken der vergangenen Saison für die Nächste schonmal auf zu heizen.



Warte mal bis Schnee liegt, da sind die Eindrücke noch heftiger


----------



## Fabian93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Selbst im Schnee ist der HCM eigentlich schön zu fahren, ist halt etwas anstrengender. Anständige Reifen natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Hab für mein Enduro Projekt jetzt fast alle Teile, eine 2-Fach Kurbel fehlt noch.
Wenn jemand sowas in der Richtugn abzugeben hat (XT-SLX) bitte melden.
Bin dann demnächst auf jeden wieder bei den Touren dabei.


----------



## Steve122 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir eine Hammerschmidt! Ich bin hin und weg davon. Kannst du gerne mal an meinem bike testen. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Fabian93 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hammerschmidt passt leider Preis sowie gewichtsmäßig nicht in meine Planung, bin die bei einem Kumpel am Scratch mal gefahren.
Funktionsmäßig zwar ganz nett, ist mir den Aufpreis allerdings definitiv nicht wert.
Den Aufpreis würde ich da eher in eine 55 Rc3 Ti oder XTR Kurbel mit X.0 Schaltung stecken.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Dezember 2011)

@fabian93

Hab eine 2-fach SLX mit Lager. Zähne sollten noch okay sein und für genug km halten Keine Dellen o.ä. Fuffi. Landet sonst irgendwann im Bikemarkt, wenn ich es mal schaffe mich da zu registrieren.

@all

Ich schau so gerade aus dem Fenster... Schnee... in Köln mal wieder. Wie schaut es nun aus die Tage mit ´ner Session auf dem HoChi? Wetter ist ideal für weiche Stürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ohoh der Thread liegt ja seit drei Tagen brach!Wenn das der Nikolaus sieht!Wenn das Wetter es zulässt würde ich Heiligabend früh morgens gern eine Runde auf dem Hardtail abreißen.Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat:Einmal durch den Gürtel und zum Otto Maigler See.Ca 25- 30 km und eine gute Stunde fahrt.


----------



## Steve122 (22. Dezember 2011)

Passend zu meinem Urlaub liege ich auch brach. Das Wetter läd auch nicht gerade zum biken ein. 

Ich hoffe das ändert sich um zwischen den Jahren noch eine Enduro Runde zu drehen. 
Falls wir uns nicht mehr lesen wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes Fest. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken und habt eine gute Zeit mit euren Familien und Freunden. 

LG 
Stephan 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ohoh der Thread liegt ja seit drei Tagen brach!Wenn das der Nikolaus sieht!Wenn das Wetter es zulässt würde ich Heiligabend früh morgens gern eine Runde auf dem Hardtail abreißen.Wenn also jemand Lust und Zeit hat:Einmal durch den Gürtel und zum Otto Maigler See.Ca 25- 30 km und eine gute Stunde fahrt.



Zügiger Tritt ist gut. Bin dabei. Route im Kopf?


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss Heiligabend um 12:00 zum Dienst antreten und die Wetterprognose sieht auch nicht gut aus. Von daher kneife ich. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls ein frohes Fest, viele schöne Bikeparts unterm Baum  und nen guten Rutsch (falls das "zwischen den Jahren" nicht mehr mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt klappen sollte). 

A propos: Wie wär's denn am 28.12. oder am 29.12. mit einer Jahresabschlusstour? Bisschen durch den GG cruisen, klönen und vielleicht noch irgendwo auf ein Bier einkehren?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

Frohes Fest Micha, aber warum Bikeparks unter den Baum? Mir würde ein ordentlicher Trail vor der Tür reichen 

Die Idee mit der Jahresabschlusstour ist klasse! Wie immer, dabei


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2011)

parTs! 

Einen Park würde ich aber auch nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (23. Dezember 2011)

HAHA, ich will nen Bikepark unten dem Baum. Der ersetzt die Krippe. 

Gibt es doch bestimmt schon für diese Fingerboards. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2011)

Steve122 schrieb:


> HAHA, ich will nen Bikepark unten dem Baum. Der ersetzt die Krippe.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

Holterdipolter... ähh.. Par*T*s sind auch etwas schönes!!!

Und überfliegen fördert Fehlinterpretationen!







Kann mir einer das Modeljahr der Boxxer nennen?  Und ich glaube die Laufräder sind stiff as hell!


----------



## flow0923 (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Teil wünsch ich mir direkt zu Weihnachten.Da muss ich nichtmal groß sparen^^
Aber selber schrauben wird an dem DIng zur feinmotorischen Challenge!
ICh will Morgen auf jeden Fall was früher straten. Die Runde hab ich ungefähr im Kopf.Passt dir gegen 9.00h NIFAN.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen ebenfalls ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.Habt eine gute Zeit mit euren Lieben und stopft euch ordentlich voll.Dann haben wir was zum abtrainieren für die Tour zwischen den Jahren.Steht der Termin den schon?


----------



## Steve122 (23. Dezember 2011)

@Micha: Das ist ja super!  Wusste gar nicht das die auch Specialized im offiziellen Lizenzprogramm haben.

@All: War gerade im Hit hier in Siegburg und im Tschibo Shop haben sie gerade einen Neckbrace für ganz wenig Geld. Hab mir allerdings noch erstmal keinen gekauft, weil mir die Farbe nicht gefiel.
Im Onlineshop kann man ihn auch kaufen:

http://www.tchibo.de/Nackenkissen-p400013292.html?cs=1


----------



## flow0923 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es den in grün gäbe würd ich ihn direkt nehmen. DIe Frau sieht ja recht zufrieden aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2011)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Steht der Termin den schon?



Entweder am 28. oder am 29.. Sagt mal an wann Ihr könnt, dann nehmen wir den Termin mit den meisten Meldungen. 
Ofi, wärst Du bei einer gediegenen XC-Runde dabei?


----------



## flow0923 (23. Dezember 2011)

Dann würd ich mich für den 29. melden.Der 28. ist eher ungünstig weil ich dann noch in der alten Heimat verweilen wollte.Wäre auf jeden Fall geil wenn wir da große GRuppe zusammen kriegen.Zum Jahresabschluss dann noch das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk und das neue Jahr kann kommen 
Also Jungs meldet euch an!!! (Carsten,Dennis etc.)


----------



## Steve122 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ok, wenn es gesundheitlich klappt melde ich mich zum 29. auch an. Würde dann nach Kölle kommen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

Am 29ten dann aber bitte raus aus der Stadt. Bisschen kneifen in der Wadenmuskulatur wäre klasse auf dem Mountainbike, ansonsten reicht auch ein DB Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Ofi tatsächlich Interesse hat, wäre ich eher für eine "invalidenfreundliche" Tour durch den GG, inkl. Spielplatz-Hopping, viel Quatschen und vielleicht in irgend einer Schänke einkehren. 
Sportliche Höchstleistungen können wir dann ja nächstes Jahr wieder abrufen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

Können ja eine Umfrage aufmachen ?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bei den Temperaturen ist mir lieber in Bewegung, oder willst du direkt in der nächstbesten Schenke landen?


----------



## MagicX79 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke ich werd's nicht schaffen am 29ten, muß arbeiten :-(
Bzw. wann wolltet Ihr denn starten?

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein paar schöne Tage!

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche mal allen hier ein paar ruhige Tage! Bis zum nächsten Ausritt!

@flo

War ´ne nette Runde zum Frühstyx!!! 2h auf dem Tacho und genug Dirt nun in der Bude! Grüß die Gans und bis demnächst!


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ofi und Carsten können morgen leider nicht mitfahren.

Vorschlag zur Tourgestaltung: 
Angesichts des blendenden Wetters zieht es mich doch raus in den Wald. 

Wie wäre es also, wenn die kölner Fraktion (bisher gemeldet haben sich Flo, NIFAN, ich) sich um 11:15 auf Gleis 10 am HBF trifft und wir düsen dann Richtung Lüderich und Forsbach. Um 11:50 könnten wir dann Steve am Bahnhof Hoffnungsthal aufsammeln.

Also Männers, wie sieht es aus? Passt das für Euch? Hat noch jemand, außer den bereits genannten, Lust uns zu begleiten?


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Dezember 2011)

Denke ich wäre morgen dabei,wobei Overath mit dem Fr Bike schon eine harte Nummer wird


----------



## Steve122 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr habt den Weihnachtsbrei gut überstanden. Das mit einer richtigen Ausfahrt bei dem Wetter finde ich mehr als super. Ich werde heute mit Dirk schonmal eine kleine Runde drehen und gucken wie der Nackhausen Trail noch zu fahren ist und um den SAG Wert nach der ganzen Föllerei jetzt neu ein zu stellen.

@Fabian: Lüderich / Forsbach ist nicht Overath, sondern Hoffnungsthal und ich denke dass du da auch mit deinem Freerider gut mitkommst. 
OK, am Golfplatz hoch würde ich dann wohl mit meiner Argumentation einbrechen, aber ich glaub da schiebe ich diesmal auch. ;P

Da ich morgen mit dem Auto komme, sagt mir doch einfach wann wir uns am Freibad treffen sollen.
Also dann bis morgen.

LG
-Stephan


----------



## flow0923 (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann kaum noch einzelne Tasten drücken weil ich ,gefühlt, sogar an den Fingern dicker geworden bin^^
Ich werde mich dann auch Morgen früh am Bahnhof einfinden.AM Freibad müssten wir dann gegen 11.45h- 11.55h sein.Wenn die Bahn denn mal pünktlich kommt.
Ick freu mir nen Wolf!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Dezember 2011)

Feinfeinfein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. Dezember 2011)

> @Fabian: Lüderich / Forsbach ist nicht Overath, sondern Hoffnungsthal  und ich denke dass du da auch mit deinem Freerider gut mitkommst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die trails irgendwie mit Overath verbunden weil wir sonst da immer gestartet sind.Wollt ihr auch zu dem etwas größeren Spot in Forsbach?



> Da ich morgen mit dem Auto komme, sagt mir doch einfach wann wir uns am Freibad treffen sollen.


Für mich gilt das selbe


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Dezember 2011)

Overath ist der bessere Startpunkt. Who cares. Bis morgen!


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2011)

Es ist rund um Overath, am Lüderich etc. im Moment sehr mockig, da macht das Bergauffahren mit schwerem Gerät dreifach Spaß.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Dezember 2011)

Schlingenbachtal auch so mockig?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Dezember 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Overath ist der bessere Startpunkt.



Wenn Du zu den Aggertrails möchtest ja, wenns auf den Lüderich gehen soll ist der Bahnhof Hoffnungsthal viel näher dran.

Bis morgen, ich freu mich!


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Dezember 2011)

Werd dann morgen auch in Köln auf Gleis 10 aufschlagen, bis morgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin raus für heute. Etwas ist dazwischengekommen.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve122 (29. Dezember 2011)

Das war doch mal ein fürstlicher Jahresabschluss, das hatte was episches. 
Leider hat mir der Regen nen fetten Tropfen auf die Linse geplatscht, sodass in den Videos am Sülze Spot eure Privatspäre auf jedenfall erhalten bleibt.  Naja, so lernt man dann doch auch eben für die nächste Saison worauf man achten muss.

Ich hoffe ihr seid noch gute nach Hause gekommen mit der Bahn, der Wasserschlauch an der Tanke hat mir auf jeden Fall den morgigen Tag gerettet.

Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Dezember 2011)

War eine tolle Runde heute, hatte als ich wieder Zu Hause war knapp 720 Höhenmeter auf dem Tacho stehen.
Das Wetter war entgegen der Erwartungen bis kurz vorm Ende echt gut für Dezember.
Wüsche euch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch und bis nächstes Jahr (dann auch mit dem Enduro  )


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich fands auch richtig klasse heute. Wetter hat einigermaßen gehalten, nette neue Mitfahrer kennengelernt, die Trails waren viel besser fahrbar als befürchtet und sogar noch einen neuen Sprung ausprobiert.
Ein schöner und würdiger Abschluss für 2011! 

Dann rutscht mal alle gut ins neue Jahr und feiert schön!!! 

Steve: Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Bildmaterial, Wassertropfen hin oder her.


----------



## flow0923 (29. Dezember 2011)

Besonders hervor heben möchte ich den Wasserschlauch an der Tanke in Hoffnungstal! Nach der Sauerei einfach perfekt! Und insgesamt mal wieder eine angenehme Truppe und neue Mutproben! Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch und freu mich auf 2012 mit euch!!!
@steve:Stell den Kram hier rein oder uploade ihn irgendwo.Aber mit alles und scharf bitte!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Dezember 2011)

Um die Uhrzeit neidisch bin!


----------



## Steve122 (30. Dezember 2011)

Um 14:30 Uhr ist das Video da... 

Update 15:13 Uhr - Hmmpf, Vimeo will jetzt auch nochmal codieren...


----------



## Steve122 (30. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Sinne dann einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34366678"]BBC Jahresabschlussrunde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MagicX79 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das Video sehe werd ich richtig neidisch .
Konnte ja leider nicht mit, da ich arbeiten musste.

Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch wünschen!
Kommt gut rein, auf das wir im neuen Jahr wieder gemeinsam
die Tails und Parks unsicher machen .

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hey Steve,
vielen Dank für das Video. Das ist wirklich klasse geworden!  Sogar schön geschnitten und mit Musik!
Im neuen Jahr sollten wir die eine oder andere Film- und Fotosession machen.

Guten Rutsch Euch allen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Dezember 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Nettes Video... da fehlen aber 2 Fahrer, oder? Ärgert mich immer noch, dass ich den Tagesplan umwerfen musste, but who cares!

Kommt gut rüber und heile bleiben.


----------



## flow0923 (31. Dezember 2011)

SO Männer.Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch und immer ordentlich Dreck unterm Reifen.WIr sehen uns nächstes Jahr!
@Fabiananke für den Link.Ich werd sie im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## flow0923 (31. Dezember 2011)

Fast übersehen: Sehr geiles Video STeve!!!


----------



## Steve122 (2. Januar 2012)

Fullface





Leatt Brace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goggle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Protektorweste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elbow Guards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok, Bikepark kann kommen! Seid ihr alle gut rein gekommen? 

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## MagicX79 (2. Januar 2012)

Welches Brace haste Dir geholt?
Und welche Weste dazu?


----------



## Steve122 (2. Januar 2012)

Leatt Brace GPX Club Neck Brace da er im Sale für 269,- anstelle 395,- war und dazu die Oneal Zero Gravity ST Protector Jacket.


----------



## MagicX79 (2. Januar 2012)

Hab mir das GPX Club II geholt. ;-)
Trägst Du das Brace unter oder über der Weste?


----------



## Steve122 (2. Januar 2012)

Hab die Sachen noch nicht hier, aber habe mir diese Protektorweste extra ausgesucht, dass man erst die Weste anziehen kann, dann das Trikot und darüber den Neckbrace. Da sind wohl spezielle Aussparungen in den Protektoren, dass die Finne vom Rückenteil des Leatt genau dazwischen passt. Ich berichte mal wie das klappt, wenn alles da ist.


----------



## flow0923 (3. Januar 2012)

Da bist du ja nur ein bisschen shoppen gewesen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, fühlte mich auch ein  wenig wie eine Frau im Zalando Online Shop. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## flow0923 (3. Januar 2012)

@all
Ich bin ja nun seit einer Weile auf der Suche nach einem Rad mit mehr Federweg.Ich hab heute ein super ANgebot für ein gebrauchtes 2011 Noton in Größe M bekommen.Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob die Größe passt.Mein Pitch ist ebenfalls Größe M wobei das ja nun herstellerbedingt wenig bis gar nichts zu sagen hat.Ich bin schon dabei die Geos der beiden Räder zu vergleichen, komm aber nicht so richtig zu einem ENtschluss... leiden auf hohem Niveau so zu sagen.Also gebt doch mal euren Senf dazu^^


----------



## flow0923 (3. Januar 2012)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=154&x990d8=n68500nqvcgckvd0ek00j547462r282f


----------



## Steve122 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Flo,als Lesestoff, da ich ja auch vor gar nicht zu langer Zeit eine Entscheidung treffen mußte, kann ich dir den Testbericht vom Freeride Magazin anbieten:

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/super-enduros-0211.pdf

Was den Vergleich der Geometrie zu meinem Torque angeht, scheint das Rad lediglich ein längeres Oberrohr zu haben. Die Auswirkungen davon liest du ja im Testbericht.

Zwischen den Größen S und M ändert sich ja nur Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge um ca. 3 cm. Mit einer Reverb könnte es bedeuten, dass du sie entweder nicht auf ordentliche Position nach unten bekommst oder dann zu niedrig ist, wenn du den Rest des Sattelrohres ganz nach unten stopfst. Ich denke daher dass M auch deine Größe sein wird. Bei mir mit 173cm ist das in M bei meinem ideal. Wenn du das Rad jetzt noch für einen guten Preis bekommst, na dann her damit, oder!


----------



## flow0923 (3. Januar 2012)

@Steve: Den Testbericht hab ich mittlerweile schon ein bis tausendmal gelesen Aber trotzdem Danke.
Ansonsten will ich genau solche Meinungen (pro Noton) haben
Und der Geovergleich mit dem Canyon ist auch sehr hilfreich da ich das Rad ja nicht probesitzen kann.


----------



## Steve122 (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mich in Stromberg im Oktober ja testweise auf das Noton gesetzt und hatte dabei kein schlechtes Gefühl. Der Kollege hatte es meiner Meinung nach zwar etwas zu fluffig eingestellt, aber das läßt sich ja lösen. Um dir die Pro's vom Noton noch was näher zu bringen:

+ Hammerschmid - Ich will gar nicht mehr ohne fahren. Die malenden und klackernden Geräusche im Override sind kein Grund für ein Contra zu den echten Vorteilen, wie kein Schalt-lag (Vorschalten for the win), Bodenfreiheit deluxe und nahezu Wartungsfrei.

+ 203er Scheiben vorne + hinten - Endlich nur noch 1 Finger zum Bremsen.

+ X9 Short Cage - Schaltauge abreißen ist da auch sehr schwer

+ 745mm Lenker - läßt mein Torque einfach unglaublich gut fahren (und an Bäumen am Ausgang vom Bombentrail hängen bleiben) 

+ Design - fand ich am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber je öffter ich es gesehen habe, desdo besser fand ich es. Spricht auf jedenfall dafür, da man ein popiges Design, welches am Anfang direkt ins Auge sticht ja meistens doch auch schneller Satt gesehen hat.


Zu dem Dämpfer und der Gabel kann ich nix aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber im Zweifelsfall ist das am schnellsten getauscht. 

Konnte bis jetzt keine Nachteile entdecken und da ich 2099,- schon für ein mega Kaufargument halte solltest du mit einem guten Gebrauchtpreis zuschlagen. ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Januar 2012)

NIMM ES!!! 








Ist doch eh alles gesagt und Du willst es doch auch...


----------



## Fabian93 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich würd vielleicht noch eine Klasse höher greifen,mir wäre das Noton zu nah am Pitch dran.
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem als ich BigHit und Cove hier stehen hatte,der Einsatzbereich hat sich einfach zu sehr überschnitten.

Die perfekte Ergänzung zum Pitch wäre eigentlich ein waschechtes freeride Bike das bei Sprüungen und im Park alles mitmacht.
Stabiler Rahmen, 180er Gabel in der Richtung von 66 rc3(evo) oder Totem- dazu ein leichter und stabiler Laufradsatz mit dicken Schlappen.
203er Scheibe ist am Hinterrad eigentlich recht nutzlos,180mm reichen dicke aus bei einer anständigen Bremse.
Hammerschmidt ist in der Theorie eine gute Sache, imho am Fr Bike allerdings fehl am Platz. Da reicht 1fach dicke aus,spart vor allem Gewicht und kosten. Habs selbst auf den technischen Trails in Leogang nicht geschafft das 36er Kettenblatt auf den Boden zu bekommen und zur Not kommt man damit bei einigermaßen anständigen Geometrie auch bergauf.


----------



## Steve122 (4. Januar 2012)

Soll es denn anstelle des Pitch oder zusätztlich zum Pitch angeschafft werden?


----------



## dediak (4. Januar 2012)

hi flo,
ich habe bis dato mit drei unterschiedlichen leuten gesprochen,
die das noton fahren, da ich mich selber mal für yt-indusries
wegen deren wicked interessiert habe. alle drei waren
sehr zufrieden mit ihrem gerät, der verarbeitung und dem
handling. ich hab nicht draufgesessen, aber aus nächster
nähe begafft. optisch (bezüglich schweissnähten etc...) 
machte das bike jeweils einen absolut soliden und
hochwertigen eindruck.

diak


----------



## flow0923 (4. Januar 2012)

Wenn dann soll das Noton mein Pitch ersetzen.Ich will halt ein Rad was dem "One for all" Konzept relativ nahe kommt.Ein reiner Freerider kommt für mich einfach nicht in Frage weil ich das Touren fahren dann doch in den Vordergrund stelle und mir das Noton da doch tauglicher erscheint.
ICh danke auf jeden Fall für das Meinungsbild!Bis Ende der Woche gibts eine Entscheidung^^
@Micha:Schrei mich nich an!


----------



## martin78 (4. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues @all

Ich glaube ja auch, dass das 2011er Noton schon ziemlich Nahe an die eierlegende Wollmilchsau rankommt, zumal das mit 15 Kilo wirklich noch erträglich schwer ist. Ich denke, das Torque ist sicher noch ne Ecke agiler und wendiger, sackt aber auch gerne mal durch den Hinterbau. 
Da ich meine Nerve AM auch durch etwas "Potenteres" austauschen will, sag mir mal Bescheid, falls Du das Noton NICHT nehmen solltest ;-) Dann würde ich mich ggfs. "erbarmen"....

Martin


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habs dann wohl falsch verstanden, hatte gedacht das Pitch sollte bleiben. Aus der Sicht spricht doch eigentlich alles für kaufen


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Januar 2012)

@ Steve:
Hast Du Deinen Leatt Brace schon bekommen? Kann man den Club auch verstellen, wie den Club II? 269â¬ sind ja echt ein Kampfpreis, allerdings wÃ¤ren mir individuelle EinstellungsmÃ¶glichkeiten schon wichtig.

Welcher Helm ist es denn geworden?


----------



## Steve122 (5. Januar 2012)

@Micha: Mein Zeug ist leider immer noch nicht da, aber ja, der Club ist zu verstellen. Er ist vergleichbar mit dem DBX Comp, der für das Mountainbiken entwickelt ist, aber keine Freigabe für Motorsport hat. Den haupt Unterschied zum Club II soll wohl der Stoffbezug sein, der beim neueren Modell etwas dünner ist. Als Helm habe ich mir den Giro Remedy in titanium Grau bestellt, der er im Sale auch 55,- Euro günstiger war. Zu guter Letzt habe ich wohl auch mit den Five Ten Freeride MTB Schuhen ein Schnäppchen gemacht, da ich sie für 63,- Euro bekommen habe und sie jetzt schon wieder für 71,72 Euro bei Chain Reactions sind. 

@Flo: NIMM ES!! *rummschrei*


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2012)

@ Flo: Ein Kumpel sucht aktuell ein Pitch, also wenn du es loswerden möchtest kannste dich bei mir melden 

Edit: Bin gerade fertig geworden,soweit schon ganz zufrieden. Sattelstütze wird gegen Ende des Monats gegen eine Reverb getauscht, der sackschwere und hässliche Bash wird gegen etwas leichteres getauscht und dann kommt noch ein schwarzer Lenker.
Ist aktuell noch zum Teil "Restekiste".
Aktuell so wie es da steht 13,8kg, mit Reverb und leichterem Bash bleibe ich unter 14kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr schick, schlicht und edel! 
Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt: Die blauen Bremsen passen nicht so gut ins schwarz-rot-Konzept.
Mit schwarzen oder roten Bremsen würde ich den grauen Lenker sogar dran lassen.


----------



## Fabian93 (6. Januar 2012)

Mit den Bremsen hast du definitiv recht, nur die waren schon lange vor dem Bike da und für den Preis den ich bezahlt habe damals bekomm ich selbst gebraucht die Bremse nicht nochmal 
Total ungewohnt plötzlich so ein leichtes Bike mit passender bergauf Geometrie zu fahren.Muss mich erstmal an die(mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt) leichte Übersetzung gewöhnen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Januar 2012)

Hast ein RR-Sattel dran an dem Enduro?

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Januar 2012)

Ist ein Selle Italia SLR- ist auch auf dem Cove drauf.Der vom Cove hat allerdings keinen Bezug mehr.
Find den mittlerweile echt bequem und schön leicht isser ja auch.
Nachdem ich mir mal einen SLR gekauft hatte war der ganz schnell an allen folgenden Bikes dran 

Würde morgen gerne eine Runde mit dem Enduro fahren, gestern abend meinte allerdings das Ventil vom Dämpfer sich vom Rest trennen zu müssen. Echt klasse wenn der neu ist...
Hoffe ich hab das möglichst schnell behoben.

Heute 8 Stunden bei dem Wetter draußen gearbeitet, da werd ich die Reverb doppelt schätzen wenn sie da ist...


----------



## Steve122 (8. Januar 2012)

So, ich schreibe jetzt gerade aus der Kneipe und ich würde in meinem alkoholischen Leichtsinn jetzt mal "HIER"schreien für eine Runde. Wann und wo wolltest du denn fahren? Ich denke vor 14Uhr gibt das zwar keinen, aber ich schick dir mal meine Handy Nummer per PM und evtl. schaffen wir ja zusammen eine Runde im Siegburger Wald. 

Prost 
Stephan

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## MagicX79 (8. Januar 2012)

Hmm, je nachdem wann und wo würde ich ggf. ein Ründchen mit euch drehen.
Aber nur wenn es keine Bindfäden regnet


----------



## Steve122 (8. Januar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von 14:15 Uhr am Franzhäuschen? Ich bin zwar noch echt kaputt von gestern :kotz:, aber die frische Luft sollte meine Nase mal wieder frei blasen. Wir müssen ja kein Rennen fahren. Wie sagt man so schön: Der Appetit kommt beim essen.


----------



## MagicX79 (8. Januar 2012)

Ja okay! Bin da!


----------



## Steve122 (8. Januar 2012)

Supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (8. Januar 2012)

Steve send mir mal Deine Handynr per PN


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Januar 2012)

Habs leider zu spät gelesen


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich muss leider arbeiten. Nächstes WE habe ich aber komplett frei. Wie wäre es denn dann am Samstag oder Sonntag mit Filthy Trails, wenn das Wetter mitmacht?

Hoffe, Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour/Schlammschlacht heute.


----------



## flow0923 (8. Januar 2012)

Ein schickes Rad hast du dir da gebaut Fabian! Für die Filthys wäre ich definitiv zu haben!!! Dieses We ist postoperative Betreuung meiner Freundin angesagt.Aber nächstes We muss wieder Dreck an die Reifen!


----------



## Steve122 (8. Januar 2012)

War ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht und nach einmal HuChi fing es dann auch richtig an zu schütten inkl.  Hagel Schauer sodass wir dann abgebrochen haben. War aber trotzdem eine super Runde und erst auf den letzten Metern zurück war der Regen erst auf der Haut zu spüren. Nase und Kopf sind jetzt auf jeden Fall wieder frei für einen entspannten Start in die neue Woche. 

 Ich schmeiße jetzt erst mal die Klamotten komplett in die Waschmaschine um die 4kg Schlamm auszuwaschen und zwischen meinen Zähnen knirrscht es trotz duschen immer noch. 

Bin die Woche ab Mittwoch bis Samstag auf Dienstreise, also mal schauen. Das geht jetzt auch bis Weiberfastnacht so weiter, daß ich immer von mittwochs bis samstags unterwegs bin. :thumbdown:

Einen schönen Sonntag noch und guten Start in die Woche. 

-Stephan


----------



## Noxrider4 (8. Januar 2012)

Mich juckt es auch in den fingern war dieses jahr noch keine einziges mal auf dem rad   hoffentlich wird das nächste wochenende besser 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (8. Januar 2012)

> Für die Filthys wäre ich definitiv zu haben!!!


Jap ich auch,wollte da sowieso mal hin. Wegen dem Boden solls da auch bei Regen garnicht so matschig werden.


----------



## MagicX79 (9. Januar 2012)

> Für die Filthys wäre ich definitiv zu haben!!!


Bin auch mit von der Partie!! 

Wobei mir persönlich der Samstag lieber wäre!
Dann kann ich mich am Sonntag noch ein bissel auskurieren. 
Komme aber in jedem Fall mit.

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Januar 2012)

Muss auch mal wieder Druck aufbauen/abbauen bezüglich des Federweges, wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön, das verspricht ja ein stattliches Trüppchen zu werden. Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir halten den Wetterbericht im Auge und entscheiden im Laufe der Woche, welcher Tag es denn werden soll. Ich freu mich! 

So, dann werde ich jetzt mal meine Bremsen entlüften...


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2012)

Gabelservice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bremsen entlüften 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belagwechsel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wetter


----------



## cn_cologne (9. Januar 2012)

Moin, 

wenn es das Wetter erlaubt, dann waere ich wahrscheinlich auch bei den Filthy Trails dabei. 

Ich habe uebrigens gerade bei frosthelm unter :

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/hoffnungsthal

einen interessanten neuen Artikel gefunden. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Projekt entwickelt. So langsam tut sich zumindest offiziell was.


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Januar 2012)

Werd das Votec morgen mal,egal bei welchem Wetter, ausgiebig fahren.
Also wer Zeit/Lust hat,denke ich starte so um 15:00-15:30,wird mit Lampe am Bike enden


----------



## Steve122 (10. Januar 2012)

Bin morgen ab 11 Uhr auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg und komme Samstag Nachmittag erst wieder. Evtl. drehe ich Sonntag eine kleine Runde, da ich Montag  bis Donnerstag schon wieder in Düsseldorf bin. Filthy Trails wird mir dann zu stressig, daher gebe ich Samstag nochmal kund, ob und wie ich fahre und evtl. ist das Wetter ja OK und Dirk und Fabian kommen mit.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## dediak (11. Januar 2012)

@steve: ja, laß uns gerne am sonntag telefonieren. hätte schon bock


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
die Wetterprognose sieht vielversprechend aus. Mir wäre der Sonntag lieber, da am Freitag . 
Lasst uns mal ne Liste machen, wer definitiv mitkommt:
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (11. Januar 2012)

Waaa, sag doch nicht Sonntag. Wie soll ich mich denn fühlen, wenn morgen meine kompletten Bikepark Klamotten in der Pakstation liegen und auch noch das Wetter gut wird. 

Aber es kommen ja noch ein paar schöne Tage bis zum 21.12 hoffe ich. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## MagicX79 (11. Januar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Wetterprognose sieht vielversprechend aus. Mir wäre der Sonntag lieber, da am Freitag .
> Lasst uns mal ne Liste machen, wer definitiv mitkommt:
> Micha


 
Lasst uns mal ne Liste machen, wer definitiv mitkommt:
Micha
Dennis


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Januar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Waaa, sag doch nicht Sonntag. Wie soll ich mich denn fühlen, wenn morgen meine kompletten Bikepark Klamotten in der Pakstation liegen und auch noch das Wetter gut wird.



Du sollst Dich schuldig fühlen und mitkommen!


----------



## Steve122 (11. Januar 2012)

Borat sagt:

Micha
Dennis 
Stephan... ...NIIIIICHT 

Ich schaue mal, aber ich habe hier eine anstrengend Produktion mit massig Stunden die ab Montag direkt in die gleiche Nummer mit Nachtschicht übergeht. Ich denke eine Kopf frei Runde auf den Hometrails ist für mich gesunder.

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Januar 2012)

Es wurde einer der schönsten Plätze angefangen abzuholzen,hoffe es wird nicht noch mehr gefällt :


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Januar 2012)

Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge... wo ist das?


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist der Einstieg zum Bachtrail der am Schluss an der Brückenruine vorbei führt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Januar 2012)

Wo wir die Stämme bewegt haben?

Ich würde mich auch auf die Liste setzen, in diesem Jahr noch nicht unterwegs gewesen! Und dabei lächelt mich mein Bike so dreckig an in der Küche!

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (12. Januar 2012)

> Wo wir die Stämme bewegt haben?



Jap, dort liegen nun die Bäume die auf dem Bild fehlen 
Will nicht wissen wie der restliche Teil vom Wald noch zugerichtet wird,wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (13. Januar 2012)

Bei den Filthy trails bin ich leider nicht dabei. Ich habe mir gestern Abend n' dicken Muskelfaserris zugezogen. Das Jahr faengt ja richt geil an.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Januar 2012)

Dann hat ja jemand nun gutes Kaminholz in einem Jahr!

@cn_cologne

Hoffe mal nicht den inneren Oberschenkelmuskel. Vor einem Jahr habe ich einen Abgang auf dem Stadtrad gemacht weil irgendeine Erziehungsberechtigte nicht in der Lage war ihr Kind an der Hand zu halten sonder auf den Radweg laufen gelassen hat. Klassische Fußballgrätsche bei der Landung hingelegt. Knappe vier Monate damit zu kämpfen gehabt. Gute Besserung und den Muskel schonen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Januar 2012)

Carsten, wie hast Du das denn geschafft? Gute Besserung, hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit.

Deine Verlinkung auf die Frosthelm-Seite finde ich sehr interessant. Super, dass da was passiert! Ich habe direkt mal die Aufnahme in die Facebook-Gruppe beantragt, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Fabian93 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch defintiv dabei, Mattes (beim letzten mal mit dem grün-schwarzen Fritzz) kommt auch mit. Damit ist das Auto voll, ein Bike könnte ich allerdings noch unterbringen.

Am Sonntag um wieviel Uhr würden wir uns dann treffen?


----------



## cn_cologne (13. Januar 2012)

@Micha: War gestern ein wenig snowboarden in der Skihalle in Neuss. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder fit bin.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag um wieviel Uhr würden wir uns dann treffen?



Ich treffe mich mit Ralph um 9:30 im Agnesviertel. Sollen wir uns irgendwo verabreden und gemeinsam fahren, oder uns direkt auf den Filthy Trails treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns an der Tankstelle am Vertreilerkreis und fahren
zusammen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Januar 2012)

Dann um 10:00 an der Aral.


----------



## Steve122 (14. Januar 2012)

So, ich bin wieder im Lande.
Also ich bin für Bikepark sowie auch Runde drehen morgen definitv raus.
Ich muss dringest Wäsche waschen, da es Montag direkt weiter geht und mein Rad ist seit dem Ausflug mit Dennis auch noch nicht geputzt worden. Daher werde ich den morgigen Tag meine Räder mal pflegen und meine Kräfte für die nächste Produktion wieder auffüllen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spass.

@Carsten: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MagicX79 (14. Januar 2012)

Alles klar bin dann um 10:00 bei der Aral.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Januar 2012)

> Ich würde vorschlagen, wir treffen uns an der Tankstelle am Vertreilerkreis und fahren
> zusammen.


Hast du mal eine genaue Adresse? Wüsste jetzt spontan nicht wo das sein sollte. Wir fahren ja von Siegburg aus,muss in Bornheim noch schnell den Mattes einpacken.
Ist für mich daher glaube ich einfacher direkt nach Belgien zu fahren.

Komme über die 565 dann 555 und komme am 2-Kreuz Köln-Süd auf die A4.


----------



## MagicX79 (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du aus Bornheim über die A555 kommst, fährst Du am Kreuz Köln-Süd einfach gerade aus weiter (ca. 500 m) Richtung Köln Zentrum.
Du kommst automatisch auf den Verteilerkreis. Wenn Du am Kreisel
bist siehst Du in Fahrtrichtung rechts von Dir eine Aral und links von dir auch. An der linken stehen wir d.h. Du musst einmal durch den Kreisel.

Hier die mal die Koordinaten bei Google
http://maps.google.de
50.891956,6.96633


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Januar 2012)

Dank dir, dachte jetzt nicht,dass der so easy zu finden wäre 
Würde dann sagen,bis morgen.


----------



## flow0923 (15. Januar 2012)

Viel Spass euch allen.Ich werde meinem Pitch dieses We mal eine Kur verpassen,  damit es dem eventuellen Käufer in all seiner Pracht erstrahlt.Und das Noton kommt hoffentlich diese Woche noch bei mir an *sabber*
@Steve und alle anderen natürlich auch:Hättest du denn Lust nächstes Wochenende nach Belgien zu fahren?
@carsten:Schön von dir zu lesen.Gute Besserung und auf das man sich bal dmal wieder sieht.


----------



## Steve122 (15. Januar 2012)

@Flo: Ja, allerdings nur Sonntags, da ich Samstag auf einem Umzug helfen muss. Ich würde es aber gerne vom Wetter abhängig machen, da mir bei unter 4° C das Verletzungsrisiko zu hoch erscheint. Da ich noch bis Mitte Februar fest auf einer Tour verplant bin, würde ich da doch versuchen zumindest meine Muskeln zu schonen.


----------



## MagicX79 (15. Januar 2012)

Also Jungs, das war in meinen Augen ein echt gelungener Tag!

Sollten wir auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal mit alle Mann da hin!?
Wäre bestimmt ne riesen Gaudi .

@Flo
Ich denke für Belgien nächstes WE bin ich raus,
aber für hier rum ne Runde wäre ich zu haben.

@Carsten
Von mir auch gute Besserung hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Januar 2012)

Netter Ausflug war das heute. Schöne Location und angenehme Atmosphäre. Gerne wieder!

Falls sich hier irgendwie für nächstes WE ankündigt, würde gerne mit. Problem ist aber, kein eigenes KFZ, oder wir machen es ganz schlau und mieten und einen Transporter/Bulli/Multivan und verbringen mal zwei Tage dort. Wochenendangebote bei Sixt etc.. wie auch immer, als Gegenleistung schleppe ich aber Digicam und Helmcam mit!

In dieses Sinne... stay filthy!!!


----------



## Steve122 (15. Januar 2012)

Fotos! ;p


----------



## Fabian93 (16. Januar 2012)

Hier das Jahresvideo von dem wir gestern gesprochen hatten:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Hier das Jahresvideo von dem wir gestern gesprochen hatten:



Krasse Nummer!! Und ein paar schöne Spots! Jedenfalls extrem geiles Freeriden!

In Wiehl sind die Kicker abgerissen, dafür hat man nun eine neue Linie welche oben rechts beginnt. Die Streckenführung ist unten abgeändert worden und man hat arge probleme über 1,80 m den Kopf dran zu behalten. Kurzzeitig ist auch im letzten Jahr mal wieder Stacheldraht oben schön fies gespannt worden.

Hier nun das Helmkameravideo von gestern... alte Säcke auf Fahrrädern oder so ähnlich 


@steve

Fotos folgen bei mir im Facebook Profil. Hab gestern einen Teil hochgeladen, der Rest hat eben nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2012)

Sehr schöne Videos Leute, danke fürs Posten!
Fabian, da fängt man heftigst an den Sommer her zu wünschen.
R.I.P., Gisela. 

War wirklich ein sehr feiner Tag gestern, mit netten Leuten, Sonnenschein und sehr guten Trails!  
So fängt das Jahr doch gut an.


----------



## Noxrider4 (16. Januar 2012)

ja gestern war ein sehr guter Tag hoffentlich wird es dieses Jahr viele solcher Tage geben  bin mal gespannt wie viele Likes das vid am ende der Woche hat  
unter welchem Namen kann man euch auf Facebook finden ? Antwort gerne als pn 

mfg Mattes


----------



## Steve122 (16. Januar 2012)

@Fabian + Mattes: Cooles Video. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt uns im Frühling und Sommer fleißig mit, damit ihr uns das Freeriden noch beibringen könnt. Zu schade dass Gisela tot ist, jetzt hab ich endlich ein Rad für sowas.

@Ralph: Coole Abfahrt, ich hoffe dass ich beim nächsten Mal dabei sein kann.


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Januar 2012)

Hier noch das Gruppenfoto von Sonntag:


----------



## flow0923 (17. Januar 2012)

Geile Videos und purer Neid auf euren Sonntag!Ich freu mcih auf das kommende Jahr!Ich denke man darf es jetzt schon episch nennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Januar 2012)

Wir müssen wohl alle etwas an der Sicherheit und Vertrauen für die Airtime arbeiten. Obwohl ich eher Airtime-Biken zum Ausgleich nehmen werde und mir definitiv sicher bin, dass ich nicht alles fahren werde und das nur als Kür sehe.

Trailriding so wie es bei mir läuft, da bin ich recht zufrieden.  Muss wohl langsam Anfangen Anlieger und verblocktes Gelände wieder zu üben. Gestern sind die Anmeldungen raus für den Megavalanche. Das wird episch 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94i5-091uSk"]Megavalanche qualifications 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Boah Jungs... es ist schon übel wenn das Bike in der Küche rumsteht, man Zeit hat und nur die Betonwüste einen anlächelt. Wer wäre dabei am WE und benötigen wir eventuell noch einen PKW?


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Januar 2012)

Wäre wohl auch dabei, fahren kann ich aber wohl dieses Wochenende nicht. Alternativ gerne eine Enduro Runde hier in der Gegend


----------



## Noxrider4 (17. Januar 2012)

hier die Musik zum Video 

0:00 - 0:38 Scorpions - Rock you like a Hurricane 
(Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)
0:38 - 1:24 Phantogram _When I'm Small_
1:24 - 2:37 Nero - Me And You 
2:37  6:32 M83 Midnight City
6:32  7:33 Camo & Krooked - Make The Call 
7:33  9:31 Bag Raiders - Way Back Home
9:31  11:52 Tagtool painting - Electric Feel Remix (Justice)
11:52  12:39  Shining Down by Lupe Fiasco
12:39  13:12 DJ Fresh - Gold Dust (Flux Pavilion Remix)


----------



## Steve122 (19. Januar 2012)

Da ich heute endlich meine Klamotten von der Post abholen konnte und bei  den letzten Ausfahrten sich die Frage auftat, welche Protektorweste  Leatt Brace kompatibel ist, hier jetzt ein paar Fotos. Ich habe mir ja  extra die O'Neal Zero Gravity ST Protektorweste gekauft, da diese in der  Produktbeschreibung eine Kompatibilität zu Nackenprotektoren anpries. Wie man sehen kann schiebt sich die Finne des Leatt unter den Protektor und sitz so wie gefordert auf dem Rücken auf. Das Tragen eines Trikots unter dem Leatt ist ebenfalls ohne Modifikationen am Stoff möglich.

*Seitenansicht: *Der Rückenprotektor bietet bei geradem Rücken ca. 3-4 cm Abstand zum Rücken was eine gute Belüftung garantiert.










*Rückansicht: *Hier erkennt man, wie die Finne des Leatt hinter dem eigentlichen Protektor liegt.









*Seitenansicht:* Übersicht









*Seitenansicht:* Im Detail


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Januar 2012)

Hol die lieber eine Weste, wo der Protektor eher am Rücken anliegt. Ansonsten ballert dir der Schaum als harte Masse ins Kreuz beim Aufpral bei 3 - 4 cm Abstand. Geh besser in einen Shop und probiere ein paar durch. Sieht komisch aus, ist aber so.


----------



## Fabian93 (20. Januar 2012)

Find den Abstand zum Rücken auch eher ungewöhnlich,normalerweise liegen die Rückenprotektoren ja ziehmlich direkt auf.Nach sehr kurzer Zeit spürt man die Weste quasi garnicht mehr.

Wie schauts jetzt aus mit fahren am Wochenende? Bei mir passt nur der Sonntag, Samstag bin ich arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (20. Januar 2012)

DU solltest Werbetexter werden Steve^^ Ich werd mir als Ergänzung meiner Subgear den Deuter Attack kaufen denk ich.Der abnehmbare Protekrot sol ja gan zgut sein.Carsten du hast den doch auch gell?
Ich würde auch zu Sonntag tendieren was fahren angeht.Heute oder Morgen müsste dann auch endlich (!!) mein neues Rad hier ankommen.Und das will dann natürlich geritten werden.Wetter sieht zwar nich so toll auch aber naja, man kann ja nich alles haben.


----------



## MagicX79 (20. Januar 2012)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, wenn's nicht
grad junge Hunde regnet!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Januar 2012)

Wäre auch dabei, oder ich steig in die Arche Noah wenn es weiter regnet 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cn_cologne (20. Januar 2012)

@flow : Mit dem Deuter Attack bin ich sehr zufriden, fuer Trail-Touren recht sinnvoll.

@all: Leider werde ich die naechsten 4 Monate ausfallen. Wie sich nach einer MRT herausgestellt hat, habe ich mir die Achillissehne fast durchgerissen. Die Aerzte im          St. Antonius Krankenhaus hatten mich nach zwei Untersuchungen mit insgesammt vier Aerzten nach Hause geschickt mit der Diagnose: Muskelfaserriss und alles ist in zwei Wochen wieder gut. Obwohl Teilrisse oft schlecht mittles Ultraschall einzusachaetzen sind, bin ich von der Performance des Krankenhauses nicht erfreut. 
Ich werde in Zukunft im Notfall bestimmt nicht mehr das St. Antonius Krankenhaus aufsuchen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung, OP ist Dir ja glücklicherweise erspart geblieben.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Antonius hätte ich dir aber auch vorher sagen können. Uniklinik oder zu einem Orthopäden. Man ist zwar nur eine Nummer, aber bei solchen Verletzungen werden in der Regel dort alle notwendigen Untersuchungen und bildgebenden Verfahren angewendet.

Bin mit meinem Außenbandriss ins Kreiskrankenhaus nach Gummersbach... die Röntgen und legen mir einen Gips an (!!!!)... Standart ist Immobilisation durch Schiene seit ein paar Jahren. Um Schmerzmittel musste ich noch betteln, bis mir eine nette Schwester eine Klinikpackung unter der Hand zukommen gelassen hat. Gips ist aber die billigere Alternative und als Kassenpatient ist man zum Ende das Quartals eh nur noch ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Bekomme bei solchen Fehldiagnosen echt ein Hals. In anderen Fachbereichen ist das aber teilweise sogar schlimmer. Gute Besserung!

@all

Da ich zur Zeit bedingt durch desinteresse des Arbeitsmarktes an mir doch etwas vermehr Zeit habe, grübel ich über diverse Möglichkeiten nach, dass ganze Radfahren etwas zu tunen.

Hab schonmal geschrieben, dass ich eine Vereinsgründung angebracht finde. Es werden nicht weniger und dadurch hätte man dann doch etwas Vorteile. Besser fahren kann man nicht dadurch, aber das drumherum ist chilliger.

Es werden 7 Volljährige Mitglieder benötigt!!! Ein Gründungsschreiben muss unterzeichnet werden von allen und die Vereinssatzung muss aufgesetzt werden. Ein jährliches Treffen ist Pflicht.

Ich selber hätte liebendgerne eine Strecke zum Trainieren und abhängen, soll das aber legal sein, muss ein Verein her und die Strecke/Gelände muss abgenommen werden. Ich hab mal ein paar Connections spielen lassen und bekomme die Tage mal Infos ob da etwas möglich wäre im Oberbergischen. Waldstück ohne Jagdgebiet, wo kein Brennholz rausgeholt wird und im Gefälle. 

Mal ein paar Links im Anhang zu dem Thema:

http://www.das-rechtsportal.de/recht/verbraucherinfo/2008/20081030_sportverein.htm
http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=3&d=lf&k=
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sportverein

Grobes Beispiel, jemand stürzt auf einem Trail. Wir sind privat unterwegs. Bergungskosten etc. (Hubschrauber; schweres Gerät, da abschüssiges Gelände) müssten theoretisch dann teilweise selber getragen werden. Als Vereinsmitglied greift die Vereinsversicherung, da der Ausflug, ob alleine oder mit mehreren, als "Training" abgegolten wird, bzw. mit einer geringen Selbstbeteiligung. Ebenso Unfälle im Ausland. 

Schreibt mal bitte euren Senf dazu, ich hätte zur Zeit die Möglichkeit mit organisatorisch darum zu kümmern.


----------



## Steve122 (20. Januar 2012)

@Ralph: Klingt nach einem guten Plan. Ich hatte auch schon überlegt dem RSV Siegburg beizutreten, alleine wegen den Versicherungen. Es gibt nämlich auch noch ein Problem, bei einem Unfall mit Wanderern oder Fußgängern. In diesem Fall greift wohl weder die Haftpflicht noch die KFZ Haftpflicht. Solange du keine GmbH oder GBR gründen möchtest, halt mich mal auf dem laufenden.

@Fabian: Hmm, das mit dem Rückenteil fand ich auch erstmal komisch und konnte es mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass es so gehört. Ich werde jetzt nochmal etwas im Netz suchen und evtl. mal ein anderes Model testweise anziehen. Die Ellebogenschoner müssen eh getauscht werden, weil zu klein, da kann ich auch noch mehr zurück schicken.

@all: Wenn es Sonntag nicht regnet wäre ich bei einer Ausfahrt dabei, aber nur im näheren Umkreis und zur mittaglichen Stunde. Da ich Samstag Abend eingeladen bin und diese Woche zu viele Arbeitsstunden waren wollte ich mal auspennen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Januar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Es gibt nämlich auch noch ein Problem, bei einem Unfall mit Wanderern oder Fußgängern. In diesem Fall greift wohl weder die Haftpflicht noch die KFZ Haftpflicht.



Genau da ist das Problem... dann muss aufgepasst werden, wann wo und vor allem wie gefahren wird.

e.V., sonst nichts.

Zu der Sache mit dem Body-Armor, gib lieber was mehr aus im Laden und lass das Ding richtig sitzen, anstatt irgendwo den Style Peter zu riskieren durch ein günstiges Angebot im Netz. Da wird keine Versicherung zahlen, wenn eine Verletzung durch einen "Körperschutz" hervorgerufen wird, welcher nicht passt. Fabian hat da schon recht, die sollten recht Eng anliegen. Wenn die Dinger nicht passend sind, kannst dich gut damit strangulieren beim hängenbleiben.


----------



## Steve122 (20. Januar 2012)

So, ich hab dann jetzt nochmal alles angezogen um nochmal zu schauen. Scheinbar bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die unteren Protektoren den den Hüftknochen schützen sollen und ich hatte mir die Weste bis dahin runter gezogen. Dies war aber jetzt nach mehrmaligen anprobieren mit meiner passenden Hose falsch, da dies ja meine Hose dort ebenfalls schutzfläche bietet. Dieser Teil ist für den Beckenknochen gedacht und nachdem ich die Weste richtig gerückt hatte, saß auch der Rückenprotektor in Position. Er liegt mittig auf der Wirbelsäule auf. Da er sehr breit ist hat er an der gewölbten Schulter natürlich etwas Spiel. Dies sollte aber meiner Meinung nach jeder Protekor haben, da die Schulter ja Spiel braucht um sich zu bewegen.

Wer hätte denn alternativ zum biken, was ja ohne 300er Balonreifen ausfallen dürfte, Zeit und Lust, dass ich mal am Sonntag für eine Anprobe seine Protektorweste ausprobiere. 

@Fabian: Du wohnst ja quasi um die Ecke oder kennst wen und Ralph hat glaub ich die 661 die mir auch in die nähere Betrachtung gefallen ist.

Ich hätte auch nix gegen einen Sonntagskaffee/Tee/Bier/Cola einzuwenden wo man sich treffen könnte um z.B. über den Plan Belt Bikers Cologne, den Verein sprechen oder sich sonst einfach mal treffen kann.

Grüße
-Stephan

P.S. Bevor es falsch rüber kommt. Die Weste soll keinen Style Award gewinnen, sondern mich so unauffällig wie möglich vor Verletzungen schützen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Januar 2012)

Für 'ne Tour ist mir das Ding too heavy. Wird schon kompliziert genug eine verträgliche Betriebstemperatur zu bekommen bei dem Siffwetter.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (20. Januar 2012)

Also auf Tour wirst du mit der Protektorweste-nun ja deinen Spaß haben temperaturmäßig 
Wegen Sonntag hatten Ralph und ich überlegt hier eine Runde zu drehen.

HCM-Pferdestallabfahrt-etwas in Kaldauen am Spot spielen gehen- kleiner Trail der nach Kaldauen führt-Steinbruch-Bachtrail Talsperre ?

Weite Ideen/Ergänzungen etc.?


----------



## Steve122 (21. Januar 2012)

Hää, wer sagte denn was von Protektorjacke auf der Tour anziehen. Ihr verwirrt mich. 



Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Januar 2012)

Ergänzung wäre vielleicht so wenig Straße wie möglich und irgendwo zum Schluss auf ein Stück Kuchen rein und einen läkkeren Kaffee trinken bei dem Wetter. Flo wäre auch noch am Start. Who cares, it´s sunday! Wo wollen wir starten? Siegburg oder Hennef (der Anstieg hoch zur Talsperre ist gut zum Warmfahren)? Alternativ treffen wir uns vorher irgendwo und arbeiten mal eine Route auf Papier aus  oder schütteln das Spontan aus dem Ärmel.

@steve122 Eines deiner Postings bezieht sich auf Westen am Sonntag mitbringen. Das Teil wiegt und wir fahren und ballern nicht. Hab ich mir nur für Rennen und Park zugelegt. Als StarWars Abziebildchen ziehe ich nicht durch eine Fußgängerzone und bei den Temperaturen mache ich keine Spielchen mit verschwitzen Protektoren unter den Klamotten. Mit viel Pech hänge ich dann nächste Woche mit einer Lungenentzündung in der Bude.

Hab ürbrigens festgestellt, dass sich warmes Wasser in der Trinkblase bei Touren um und unter den Gefrierpunkt, sehr gut eignet um nicht auszukühlen. Bin früher viel bei Schnee unterwegs gewesen. Die Blase liegt am Rücken ziemlich Herznah an... und oh wunder... die Temperatur des Wassers erwärmt auch das Blut, welches dann leicht über Normaltemperatur schön erwärmt zu den kritischen Stellen Finger und Füße transportiert wird. Gesundheitsschädlich ist das ganze nicht, solange das Wasser nicht direkt aus dem Wasserkocher in die Trinkblase gekippt wird. Denke mal so 50 - 60 Grad reichen da. Bringt halt nur was bei Kälte und nässe und wer viel trinkt hat auch nicht allzuviel davon. Sollte aber bei einer 2-4 Stunden Tour locker helfen.


----------



## Steve122 (21. Januar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn *alternativ zum biken*, was ja ohne 300er Balonreifen *ausfallen dürfte*, Zeit und Lust, dass ich mal am Sonntag für eine Anprobe seine Protektorweste ausprobiere.
> Ich hätte auch nix gegen einen Sonntagskaffee/Tee/Bier/Cola einzuwenden wo man sich treffen könnte um z.B. über den Plan Belt Bikers Cologne, den Verein sprechen oder sich sonst einfach mal treffen kann.



Ich habe damit eigentlich gesagt, dass ich nicht fahren werde, aber gehofft, dass ich bei einem vorbei gefahren kommen kann (mit dem Auto), um mal seine Weste an zu probieren. Zudem hab ich mal ein reines Treffen ohne die Räder zum austauschen und gemeinsam was trinken angeregt. 

@NIFAN: Ich weis ja nicht wie du über mich denkst, aber sowas hatte und werde ich nie vor haben. Die Weste ist für den Park gekauft worden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Januar 2012)

@steve122 Hab eine dumme Angewohnheit und lange Texte queer zu lesen. Hab Biken, Sonntag und Weste wohl nur gelesen. Bei der Zahl an unsinnigen Beiträge hier im Forum aber auch nicht verwunderlich. Danke für die Hervorhebung der wichtigen Satzbestandbauteile!

Rest geht klar, dann aber PN. Brauchst glaub ich m oder l, ich hab xl bei der Weste, kannste knicken. Radler wäre okay irgendwo, die kvb und vrs sind nicht die finanziell ökonomischten Fortbewegungsmittel.


----------



## Fabian93 (21. Januar 2012)

Weiß nicht wie das aussieht mit völlig verschlammten Radlern im Café

Sagt mal eine Uhrzeit,ich bin da soweit flexibel.Am besten nur nicht allzu früh


----------



## flow0923 (21. Januar 2012)

Der neue Bock ist da!Bilder gibts dann die Tage mal.Ich werde morgen früh nochmal hier rein schauen.denn wenn das Wetter wirkich so unterirdisch schlecht bleibt hab ich dann doch wenig Lust zu fahren...


----------



## Steve122 (21. Januar 2012)

Also da hier gerade die Welt untergeht bin ich für morgen definitiv raus was Radeln angeht. Ich hab mir schonmal für alle Fälle ne Dose von dem neuen AXE gekauft...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Januar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie das aussieht mit völlig verschlammten Radlern im Café
> 
> Sagt mal eine Uhrzeit,ich bin da soweit flexibel.Am besten nur nicht allzu früh



Hab aus dem Grund ja ne Regenhose über der Radbekleidung 

Soweit steht ja alles für morgen. Ich hoffe mal Petrus hält morgen sich mal zurück und es wird angenehm! Ich switch mal zurück auf 162mm Federweg am Heck und dreh den ProPedal etwas rein, entspricht eher etwas dem Endurogedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (21. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin für morgen raus. Muss bis 14:00 arbeiten, bin nach einer Nachtbereitschaft meist ziemlich kaputt und die Wetterprognose ist eh zum :kotz:.
Nächstes WE bin ich wieder zu allem bereit!

Die Idee einen Verein zu gründen um bei unseren Ausfahrten versichert zu sein finde ich gut. Ich muss mich mal in die Materie einlesen, kenne mich da gar nicht aus. Steve hatte ja mal angeregt auch eine Belt-Bikers Homepage an den Start zu bringen. Wäre ja sinnvoll das mieinander zu verbinden. 

@Flo: Sehr geil!  Ich will FOTOS!

Ich finde auch die Protektoren/Leatt Diskussion sehr interessant. Hatte bei den Filthys ja mal den Leatt von Mattes zu meiner Weste probiert. So wirklich überzeugt hat mich das nicht, da mein Rückenprotektor sehr hoch kommt und ich befürchte, dass sich bei einem Crash alles verschiebt und mich dann nicht mehr 100%ig schützt.
Ich finde ja diese Jacke ganz interessant: Nukeproof
Muss mich da mal eingehender zu informieren.

Schönes WE Euch allen!


----------



## MagicX79 (22. Januar 2012)

Bin raus für heute! Der Himmel hat schon wieder die Schleusen geöffnet,
da hab ich echt keine Lust.

Allen die sich doch zu nem Ründchen aufraffen können wünsch ich
viel Spaß 

@Flo
ICH WILL BILDER SEHEN!!!!


----------



## flow0923 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich beeile mich 
Erstes Statement: Das Noton ist ziemich laufruhig,der Hinterbau schluckt alles weg und es läßt sich ziemich gut bergauf fahren.Die neue Geo fühlt sich ziemich gut an und vermittel echt mehr Sicherheit als das Pitch.Kurzum, ein Traumrad und eine echte Abfahrtswaffe!!!!Und das bei dem Wetter.ICh freu mich auf die erste trockene Runde mit dem Rad.
Was die Sache mit der Vereinsgründung angeht, scheint das ja allein schon wegen den versicherungstechnischen Möglichkeiten eine gute Sache zu sein.Ausserdem trage ich gerne uniforme Trikots 
Nächstes We hab ich an beiden Tagen Zeit und würd ganz gern mal wieder ordentlich fahren gehen.Also Vorschläge ran!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Januar 2012)

War richtig spassig heute Jungs.

Ich friere mir aber immer noch alles zu Hause ab... übel übel

Zu der Leatt Diskussion, bin da ebenfalls noch nicht so ganz überzeugt wie Carsten das ebenfalls schreibt. Der Kopf kann einfach zu weit meines erachtens rekliniert werden, und meines Wissens nach durch die Notfallmedizin kann das zwar vor Frakturen eines Wirbelkörpers schützen, bzw. eine Kompression derer vermeiden. Den eigentlich Queerschnitt aber nicht. Ebenso befürchte ich, dass die kritischte Stelle im HWS Bereich, der Atlas (erster Halswirbel) und Dens, nicht genügend geschützt werden. Strangulationverletzung beim Erhängen. Atlas ist eine knöchernes Konstrukt und der Dens ragt dadurch. Im worst case bricht der Dense ab und schießt ins Atemzentrum welches drüber liegt. Schlussfolgerung... Atemstillstand bei vollem Bewusstsein. Würde mich interessieren, ob es dazu irgendwelche Studien gibt und ob der TÜV mal die Dinger geprüft hat. Deutschland ist zwar ein Paragraphenland, aber bei der Prüfung von Sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen sind wir hardcore spitzenreiter. Ich warte erstmal ab und schau was der Markt noch so her gibt. Aber jedenfalls besser als gar kein Schutz.

Nächstes WE bin ich definitiv dabei... Oberbergtour ist auch noch im Angebot wie mit Flo heute besprochen. Knappe 60km, 1100hm. Trailtailer, aber auch Straße. 10 Minuten abfahrt mehrmals möglich 

Heile bleiben und bis demnächst!


----------



## Steve122 (22. Januar 2012)

Hui, das war mal eine echt nette Runde. Ich bin ja zuerst von maximal einer Stunde ausgegangen, bevor es mich durchnäßt, aber mit den Klamotten heute waren 3 Stunden ja locker drinne.

@Ralph, wo kann ich denn die Fotos von heute begutachten? Hast du sowas wie Dropbox wo du sie mir hochladen kannst.

Nächstes WE muss ich gucken, da ich Samstag aus Hannover komme und mal schauen muss ob meine Freundin nicht auch mal was mit mir unternehmen möchte.

Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Januar 2012)

@Stephan

Ich komm hier mit diesem synchron IBC und Facebook überhaupt nicht klar! Hilfe! Bilder solltest aber nun erhalten haben.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich in meinem letzten Posting anstatt trailtailer (was ist das überhaupt?), einen großen Trailanteil schreiben wollte. Meine Flossen sind gerade etwas behindert... kennt doch wohl Ash aus Tanz der Teufel mit der Hand... so habe ich mich beim Tippen gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (22. Januar 2012)

Kommendes We wäre ich auf jedenfall auch dabei,glaube filthy Trails wäre mir fast sogar lieber,ich pass mich da aber an


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn es Richtung Filthys geht würd ich schauen, dass ich mir ´nen neuen Freilauf draufhaue und auf 11-26 wechsle, sollte zu einem besserem Antritt verhelfen.


----------



## Noxrider4 (25. Januar 2012)

am samstag geht es nach satzvey die bilder sehen viel versprechend aus


----------



## MagicX79 (25. Januar 2012)

Ist in der Nähe von Euskirchen oder ?!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Januar 2012)

Was ist das für ein Gestein da? Jenachdem ist das durch die Witterung richtig slippery oder man klebt recht gut drauf.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2012)

Noxrider4 schrieb:


> am samstag geht es nach satzvey die bilder sehen viel versprechend aus



...aber versprecht euch nicht so viel davon: Die Katzensteine sind sehr schön...allerdings ist das Gebiet drum herum nicht wirklich groß...sprich, man hat sehr schnell alles fahrbare abgefahren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Januar 2012)

Sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie die Mullerthal Region in Luxemburg. Ich war da letztens mal Wandern und was soll ich sagen... da sollten wir dieses Jahr mal mit den Bikes hin...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Die Katzensteine kenne ich aus dem Zusammenhang mit Bouldern, deswegen kam mir an den Bildern etwas bekannt vor. Das Gelände dort ist echt nicht groß. Irgendwas um die 20km². Von der Höhe her sollte es aber recht moderat sein. Und die Steine sind ein kleiner Spot


----------



## flow0923 (26. Januar 2012)

Unser Thread ist auf die zweite Seite gerutsch!!! Hier muss mehr geschrieben werden.Also wie siehts aus am Wochenende.Die Bilder sehen ja schon sehr nett aus.Würde sich das Gebiet denn für eine Tagestour eignen?Spricht gibt es einen hohen Trailanteil?
Da ich ja selber nicht motorisiert bin,stell ich mal Tour in der näheren Umgebung bzw. mit der Bahn erreichbar, zur Diskussion?!? FÜr Belgien wäre ich halt auch nicht abgeneigt.NIFAN du meintes du könntest ein Auto organisieren? Und wie siehts mit dem rest aus?Wollen wir mal in die Eifel oder nach Glüder? Ich hab an beiden Tagen Zeit zu fahren und würde das gerne nutzen.
Viele Grüße 
Flo


----------



## Steve122 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte am Sonntag auch Zeit und das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden.  Ich wäre auch für was Näheres da ich Samstag erst aus  Hannover zurück komme und ich nicht zu viel Zeit für eine Anreise aufbringen möchte. Grüße von der A2.

Stephan

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Ich werde morgen wieder eine Oldschool-Runde auf dem Hardtail richtung Dhünnthalsperre drehen. Die Tour vorgestern hat mich gut Konditionell gekillt. Also wenn wer Einschlafprobleme hat... nachmachen... ich lag gestern Abend sowas von durch in der Falle, dass ich glatt 10h durchgepennt habe und den Wecker heute nicht gehört habe für meinen Tourplan heute. Muss wieder an der HF arbeiten. Innerhalb von einem Jahr hat sich mein Ruhepuls von 55 auf 81 erhöht. Drecks Verletzungspausen 

Satzvey wäre auch eine Option, von Köln dorthin braucht man mit dem Zug eine knappe Stunde. Sorgen macht mir nur das Wetter und die Ortskenntnisse. Habt ihr einen GPS Track und eine topographische Karte, bzw. ein GPS Gerät damit? Will ungerne abgefroren im Wald im Kreis fahrend den nächsten Bahnhof suchen.

Favorisieren würde ich eventuell noch mein Vorschlag vom letzten Wochenende die Tour durch das Oberbergische am Samstag. Viel Trailanteil, zwei nette angelegte Strecken einbinden und ein paar HM beissen. Verfahren nicht möglich, da ich die Ecke bis zum vergasen abgegrast bin, den falschen Einstieg wählen kann aber passieren, da länger dort nicht unterwegs gewesen.

Mit dem Auto entscheidet sich das heute oder morgen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Januar 2012)

Nur für die Katzensteine lohnt sich die Anfahrt in die Eifel nicht. Könnte man in eine größere Runde von Satzvey aus nach BaMü und zurück einbauen. Da hier ja anscheinend relativ viele mit der Bahn fahren, am Samstag gibt es eine feine Runde ab Bahnhof Engelskirchen Engelsrunde.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Nur für die Katzensteine lohnt sich die Anfahrt in die Eifel nicht. Könnte man in eine größere Runde von Satzvey aus nach BaMü und zurück einbauen. Da hier ja anscheinend relativ viele mit der Bahn fahren, am Samstag gibt es eine feine Runde ab Bahnhof Engelskirchen Engelsrunde.



Ich hab deinen Beitrag verfolgt im Öberberch Thread. Hier sind die Herrschaften aber zum größten Teil mit schwererem Gerät unterwegs. Das frisst gut Energie an den schönen Steigungen im Bergischen. Eventuell pack ich aber auch mein Hardtail aus und häng mich dran.


----------



## ofi (26. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich Samstag auch mal wieder mit dabei. Ob mir Engelskirchen für meine erste Tour schmeckt überleg ich aber nochmal  Evtl gehts auch Richtung Altenberg oder ins 7G, hauptsache ich komm mal wieder aufs Enduro. Im Grüngürtel ist hier momentan niemand unterwegs oder?


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Januar 2012)

Also Samstag bin ich definitiv in Satzvey dabei,lass mich überraschen was Tobi da zusammenzimmert an Tour.

Für Sonntag stand ja Filthy Trails im Raum, Matthes und ich wären dafinitiv dabei.Im Focus wäre noch Platz für ein weiteres Bike, könnte wir in Köln dann relativ gut einpacken.
Dieses mal wissen wir ja,dass man die Schlaglochpiste doch reinfahren muss 

@ Stephan: Kann man dich irgendwie für die Filthy Trails motivieren?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Januar 2012)

Rad einsacken bringt ja nichts, wenn der Fahrer fehlt 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (26. Januar 2012)

Meinte ja nur, falls noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer,aber nicht fürs Bike ist


----------



## flow0923 (27. Januar 2012)

Wann, wie und mit wem startet ihr denn am Samstag?
@Stephan: WEnn du dich noch erwärmen könntest am Sonntag nach Belgien zu fahren, lass es mich wissen.Dann könnt ich mein Rad bei Fabian reinwerfen und mich bei dir ins AUto wenn das passt
@Micha:was ist denn mit dir dieses WE?
@ofi: Mensch Ofi ich hab dich ganz überlesen Schön das du wieder dabei bist! Auf ALtenberg hätte ich ja auch mal Lust.Der Gürtel ist momentan wegen des Wetters ziemlich tot denk ich.Mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen sollte sich das aber ändern.


----------



## Steve122 (27. Januar 2012)

Also Filthy bin ich zu 100% am Sonntag raus,da mir das Wetter für für reines gehoppse zu kalt ist und ich mir, wie schon geschrieben, gerade eine Erkältung / Verletzung, nicht leisten kann. Für eine Runde wie sie Ralph vorgeschlagen hat bin ich Evtl. zu haben. Das würde ich allerdings von meiner Freundin abhängig machen, da ich sie ja Job bedingt kaum sehe seit Anfang Januar und noch bis Mitte Februar unterwegs bin. 

Ich würde also eine kurzfristige  Zusage bevorzugen und mich spontan dazu gesellen.

Gruß 
Stephan

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Januar 2012)

Stevieboy... schade!

Bei Satzvey bin ich auch raus. Mich hat meine Tour die Woche verdammt konditionell gekilled. Schieb das aber mal auf die Temperaturen und meine Verletzungspausen der letzten 1 1/2 Jahre 

Morgen gerne einen lockeren Ausritt und am Sonntag die sündigen Pfade :thumbup:


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
einen Tag an diesem WE will ich auch auf jeden all aufs Rad! Sonntag Filthy Trails klingt sehr verlockend, ich wäre aber auch mal wieder für eine schöne Trailtour zu haben. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich am Sonntag ein Auto am Start haben werde...


----------



## MagicX79 (27. Januar 2012)

Also, für ne Tour hier in der Region wäre ich schon zu haben. 
Sollten vielleicht nicht grad 60 km und etliche Hm sein, da meine
Kondition sehr zu wünschen lässt z.Z. 

Für die Filthys bin ich am WE auch raus. 

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## flow0923 (27. Januar 2012)

@Fabi:Schreib doch mal hier rein wann ihr Morgen früh von wo losfahrt.Falls cih das zu spät lesen sollte würde ich eine Runde in Overath mit Dennis als Trailguide vorschlagen 
ICh guck später nochmal rein hier.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es denn am Sonntag mit Bauen und Biken am Lüderich? 
Ab 11:00 soll wieder an dem neuen Trail gebaut werden. Wäre doch eine super Gelegenheit, um neue Leute kennen zu lernen und sich einzubringen. Mir wäre es schon ein Anliegen da mitzuhelfen - wir fahren dort schließlich auch regelmäßig. 
Danach noch schön die Trails absurfen und vielleicht noch auf einen Abstecher rüber nach Forsbach? 
Wer ist dabei? 

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Besuch aus Florida hat sich angekündigt.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Januar 2012)

@Micha oder Florian: Ralph hätte ja wohl noch einen Platz frei(falls das mit dem Auto klappt), wenn wir 4 Bikes in den Focus packen, würde das evt. mit 3 Leuten beim Ralph hinhauen (falls das Auto groß genug ist für Fahrer+2 Leute+1 Bike)

Alternativ 5 Bikes in den Focus, dann die Laufradsätze in Auto 2. Drei komplette Dh Bikes hatten wir schon im Focus(inc. Laufradsätze) 
Müsste man zur Not morgen Abend testen, sind ja dann eh in Bornheim,also "um die Ecke"

Weil wenn wir Sonntag zu zweit bei den filthy´s sind würde ich das ganze auch canceln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (27. Januar 2012)

@Fabian:Fahrt ihr denn nun Morgen in die Eifel oder eher nicht? 
Bei Schaufelaktionen bin ich grundsätzlich gern dabei.Ich will aber allerdings auch mein Bike mal richtig ausfahren...ein Zwiespalt^^
@Dennis:Wenn hier sonst nichts geht würde ich morgen für ne Runde nach Overath kommen.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Januar 2012)

Ja,morgen fahren wir in der Eifel. 10:30 solls dort in etwa losgehen, das sind die google-maps Koordinaten:

50.619832,6.710342

Laut Tobi ist das direkt ein Parkplatz. Wäre insgesamt cool wenn das mit Belgien klappen sollte


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2012)

Auto für morgen steht noch in den Sternen. Sollte das aber klappen wäre ich über zwei Mitfahrer erfreut wegen dem Spritgeld. Hab mal den ruhigen Samstagmorgen genutzt um ein paar Sachen zu organisieren, worunter auch meine finanzielle Situation fällt. Monatsende... übel.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann mal Butter bei die Fische:
Morgen Lüderich oder Filthy Trails? Bin für beides zu haben, gebe aber zu bedenken, dass der belgische Wetterfrosch für Morgen bedeckte -1°C vorhersagt.


----------



## ofi (28. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab gestern nen Drink zuviel gehabt und will lieber morgen los. Zum buddeln und für Filthies ist es mir zu kalt, ich will nur fahren  .


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2012)

Ich lass mir was einfallen. Ich ruf bei dir später mal durch Carsten. Wenn Filthys nicht klargehen, steht dein Vorschlag mit dem Lüderich. -1 Grad, aber recht Windstill, halb so wild... keine Lungenfiltrierpausen einlegen, dann passt das


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2012)

NIFAN, wen genau meinst Du jetzt mit Carsten? 

@Carsten: Wie ist bei Dir eigentlich der Stand der Dinge? Geht die Genesung vorran?


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Januar 2012)

Also ich wäre eindeutig für filthy Trails, Temperatur ist doch halb so wild wenn man Protektoren+Integralhelm anhat.

So wie ich das heute von Flo mitbekommen hab würde er auch lieber nach Belgien


----------



## flow0923 (28. Januar 2012)

Jep ich würde die Belgienvariante auch vorziehen.Du hast schon recht Micha, wir fahren da auch,aber es ergeben sich sicher noch mehr Möglichkeitn da zu bauen.Ich ruf dich nachher mal an.
War eine nette Tour heute.Ein bis zwei Fahrtechnische Raffitücken dazwischen und viele Kilometer.DIe Truppe war auch sehr nett und mein Rad ist ein Traum^^


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2012)

Was soll man sich da noch sträuben? 

Dann also Filthy Trails. Letztes Mal waren es auch nur einige °C mehr und das ging ja ganz gut.

Wollen wir uns um 11 am Eingangstor treffen? Es kennen ja alle nun den Weg dort hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. Januar 2012)

Von mir aus können wir auch zusammen fahren,ist mir im Endeffekt egal.
Wie schaut das nun aus, muss ich noch Bikes einpacken,wenn ja welche?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2012)

Plätzchen noch frei für mich irgendwo, hatte einen leicht turbulenten Tag!


----------



## Steve122 (29. Januar 2012)

So, ich bin dann raus für morgen. Ist mir zu kalt zum hopsen und ich bin noch ganz schön alle von der Produktion. Wären also schlechte Vorraussetzungen fürs Gravity.

Wünsche euch eine schöne Runde.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2012)

Für die daheimgebliebenen... 13 Uhr am BF in Overath!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2012)

War ein sehr schöner und spaßiger Ausflug heute, mit einer kleinen aber feinen Truppe.
Ich fand die Temperaturen überraschend gut erträglich, trotz einiger Schneeflöckchen zwischendurch. Nur die Pausen waren recht kühl. Aber man fährt ja nicht zu den Filthies um Pause zu machen. 
Der große Drop ist bei mir heute zwar wieder nicht gefallen, aber dafür klappt es jetzt schon einigermaßen mit dem Whip. 
Leider gab es heute keine Fotosession.

Ich hoffe die Daheimgebliebenen hatten ebenfalls eine schöne Tour heute.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2012)

Na hört sich doch gut an!!!

Übles schlammiges Up and Down um Overath war angesagt. Dennis hat einen guten Guide hingelegt, da ich mich nur stellenweise dort Auskenne. Angenehme Sonntagsrunde!


----------



## MagicX79 (29. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Blumen 

Muß mich aber auch bei Ralph für seine Geduld bedanken, da
ich stellenweise echt konditionell zu kämpfen hatte und er immer
oben auf mich gewartet hat. 

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## Steve122 (29. Januar 2012)

Falls nächstes WE das Wetter Sonntags mitspielt bin ich wieder mit dabei.
Komme zwar wieder Samstags erst wieder, aber da ich erst Donnerstag fahre kann ich mir evtl. in der Woche einen Tag frei nehmen.

Hätte wer in der Woche Zeit? Ich könnte eine CC/Enduro Runde um SU anbieten oder wir betreiben Spothopping.

Gruß und allen einen guten Start in die Woche.

-Stephan


----------



## Noxrider4 (30. Januar 2012)

jop, gestern war ein guter tag bei den filthys wenn auch kraftraubend hoffe das wird mit dem strafferen federungs setup besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Januar 2012)

MagicX79 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Muß mich aber auch bei Ralph für seine Geduld bedanken, da
> ich stellenweise echt konditionell zu kämpfen hatte und er immer
> ...



Ich hatte mit dem Schlamm im Uphill zu kämpfen  FRÄÄÄSSS FRÄÄÄÄSS

Alles halb so wild. Lockeres fahren war doch angesagt und warum jemand im Wald stehen lassen. Paar km wären wohl noch drinnen gewesen, aber mir hat es auch gelangt und am Ende vor der letzten Abfahrt gab es doch etwas Ping in der Muskulatur der Oberschenkel 

@stephan

Würde eventuell mal eine andere Ecke bevorzugen. Um Siegburg kennen wir uns jetzt fast alle aus und es wird, nicht falsch verstehen, langsam irgendwie fad. Satzvey wäre auch eine nette Option für mich gewesen am Samstag, but who cares. weglaufen tut das nicht. 

Ich würde mal vollkommen frei in den Raum setzten, eine Tour im Bergischen zu bestreiten. Da sind erstens mehr Höhenmeter drin. Da sollte aber früher gestartet werden, so um 9 uhr rum, weil die höhenmeter fressen dann doch gut. Geschwindigkeit passen wir uns dem langsamsten an. Längere abfahrten und ein paar spielereien inklusive. Absolut Enduro kompatibel. Und Aufgrund des schönen Flöckchenregens heute nacht auf 60hm... Schnee fräsen auf 400hm


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2012)

Bei einer Tour im Bergischen bin ich dabei! 
Kommendes WE habe ich Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit. 

Wir sind gestern übrigens doch geblitzt worden:
















Fabi, wo wolltest Du DA denn hin?


----------



## ofi (30. Januar 2012)

Bei ner Tour bin ich auch dabei, Wetter wird ja ab morgen extrem sonnig.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Januar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bei einer Tour im Bergischen bin ich dabei!
> Kommendes WE habe ich Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Samstag, da ist es einfacher die Bike sauber zu machen!!! Mal in den Raum gesetzt!

Hat Fabi es wieder getan


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Januar 2012)

> Samstag, da ist es einfacher die Bike sauber zu machen!!! Mal in den Raum gesetzt!


Samstag wäre mit persönlich auch lieber,sonst bin ich am Montag wieder die totale Schlaftüte.Heute leider mal wieder der Fall...



> Hat Fabi es wieder getan


Nein,bin nach links abgebogen


----------



## ofi (30. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Samstag, da ist es einfacher die Bike sauber zu machen!!!




Nächstes WE dürfte bei den Temperaturen nichts schmutzig werden an den Bikes 

Wie schauts denn morgen oder Donnerstag tagsüber mit ner Tour aus. Irgendjemand Zeit und Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag könnte klappen . ich hab allerdings nachmittags noch einen zahnarzttermin, der etwas unangenehm werden könnte . wenn ich danach fit bin würde ich abends noch ein ründchen drehen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Frank,
schön dass Du den Weg zu unserem Thread gefunden hast. 
Neue Mitfahrer sind immer gerne willkommen. Bei uns geht es halt immer sehr langsam bergauf und dafür mit viel Spaß wieder runter. Nicht die gesammelten km oder hm stehen im Vordergrund, sondern der Spaß am Trailsurfen in netter Gemeinschaft.
Das Spektrum reicht von ausgedehnten Endurotouren bis zu gemeinsamen Bikeparkbesuchen. Selbst für CC-Runden mit Hardtails hat man sich in diesem Thread schon verabredet.  
(Tellerrand und so... )

Wie Du vielleicht selbst schon bemerkt hast, verabreden wir uns meistens relativ spontan zu unseren Ausfahrten. Wenn man regelmäßig hier mitliest sollte man aber nichts verpassen. Ins LMB haben wir unsere Touren bisher nicht eingetragen.  

Also - wäre schön Dich bald mal bei einer Tour kennenzulernen. Vielleicht klappt es ja auch schon am kommenden Samstag. Die Zeichen stehen ja schwer auf Trailscouting im Bergischen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Januar 2012)

Ich werde morgen erstmal fremdgehen... ein Rennrad hat sich in meine Sammlung eingeschlichen... es kam, ich sah, und es siegte.

Donnerstag wäre ich auch für lockeres Rollen zu haben, oder wie schaut es sogar mit einem Nightride aus? Grüngürtel oder HoChi werfe ich mal zwanglos in den Raum!

Wenn wir Samstag festmachen, würde ich versuchen eine Tour zusammenzubasteln, welche wenig Straßenanteil enthält. Wenig Gepäck usw wären angebracht. Im Hinterkopf hab ich so um die 50 -60 km bei lockerem Tempo. Wenn wir zeitig starten würde ich Ründerroth als Startpunkt wählen (liegt eine Station hinter Engelskirchen).

Und nebenbei, für Interessierte. Andreas von Cyclewerks veranstaltet am Freitag so eine Art Probelauf Stammtisch für Geländesportler in Ehrenfeld. Eventuell finden sich noch hier in dem Thread der ein oder andere Interessierte dafür. Ich werde hin, aber nicht allzu ausgiebig, weil Samstag steht ja auf dem Plan.


----------



## flow0923 (31. Januar 2012)

Spätes Feedback für Sonntag:Nice!Und das es dann auch noch Bilder von meinem Hintern gibt 
@Frank:Willkommen.Ich denk auch das du dich hier im Threat den ganzen Sommer über mit Trails versorgen lassen kannst.
@NIFAN:Für ne schöne RR Runde bin ich auch immer zu haben! 
Falls ihr euch am DOnnerstag für nen Nigthride im Gürtel entscheidet würde ich gegen 19.00h zu euch stoßen.HCM müsste ich gucken ob ich von der Arbeit da hin komme.
Ach Kinder freu ich mich auf diese Season!!!
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Steve122 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Frank und willkommen in der Runde.

Schöne Bilder sind das, ich muss unbedint mal mitkommen. Leider wird das die nächsten Samstage nix wegen arbeiten. Aber so sammel ich jetzt schön Überstunden, die ich dann in der eigentlichen Saison abfeiern kann.

Wie schaut es denn Sonntag aus, jemand Lust was zu machen? Ich bin für alle Schandtaten bereit.

Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Februar 2012)

Wer wäre dabei am Samstag? 

Ich bin gerade ein wenig alte Karten am studieren. Aufgrund der Thematik Wetter bitte ich darum, dass sich alle, die Mitfahren um die richtige Ausstattung kümmern. Die Temperaturen sind definitiv unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Also Windstopper!!! Ebenso Zwiebelprinzip, zu warm darf es kurzzeitig werden, zu kalt nicht. Warme Flüssigkeit inklusive und nur kleine, leichte Snacks bitte mitnehmen, ansonsten geht zuviel Ernergie bei der Verdauung drauf. Wer Bedenken wegen der Kälte hat kann sich mit Melkfett einreiben (kein Witz, zusätzliche Fettschicht)... es wird wohl nicht Hardcorekalt, aber recht frisch und das bitte nicht unterschätzen. An so Sachen wie gesprungene Lippen durch kälte denken, dick Labello drauf plus mit Gesichtsmaske (Buff, Haube o.ä.). Keine Regenklamotten wenn möglich, die stauen zuviel Wärme drunter in der Form von Schweiß an. Eine Lungenentzündung will keiner, denke ich.

Aufgrund der Tatsache sibirische Kaltfront schraub ich die km Zahl etwas runter auf 30km und 2 bis 3h Fahrzeit bei +/- 800hm, die sollten definitiv langen!

Komme gerade frisch aus dem Oberbergischen und musste auch kurz mal den Waldboden dort inspizieren      

@flo

Alda, du gräbst ja auch in allen Zweiradbereichen furchen in den Untergrund, or what  Sicher dat. Werde morgen erstmal das Ding ausgiebig testfahren. Denke mal auf der Ebene nach Bonn oder Düsseldorf und zurück auf einen Espresso. Hab ehrlich gesagt da ein bisschen Schiss das Teil mal laufen zu lassen, die Reifen sind sooooo schmal, dafür sind die Zähne auf dem Kettenblatt ´ne Kampfansage. Wenn Tour, dann aber Wadenbeisen, oder !!!

*Nightride:*

Würde eh sagen, zur besten Sendezeit für 1 -2 Stunden einfach den inneren Schweinehund mal so ordentlich in Hintern treten und dem sibirische Wetter den imaginären Mittelfinger zeigen!

@stephan

Sonntag mache ich abhängig von dem Programm der nächsten Tage, aber lockerer Ausritt!


----------



## Steve122 (1. Februar 2012)

@Ralph 
Jo, mehr als lockerer Austritt ist bei mir eh nicht drinne, weil ich nach 40-45 Stunden in den 3 Tagen arbeiten schon platt genug bin.

Ergibt sich dann ja eh spontan. Ich stelle einfach am Samstag mal rein was mit mir geht und entweder es finden sich Anhänger oder ich drehe alleine eine kleine Spot exploring Tour. 

Grüße 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## ofi (2. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wer wäre dabei am Samstag?




Ich hätte Bock am Samstag wenn ab Mittag gestartet wird. 
12:30 fände ich ne gute Zeit, da steht die Sonne am günstigsten. 

Heute bin ich raus, hab tierisch Muskelkater von den letzten Tagen und HoChi heute Abend bei -9° und im dunkeln tue ich mir nicht an.  

@Micha: viel Glück beim Zahnarzt! 
@alle aus der Südstadt: Wie schauts denn mal wieder mit der Lotta aus?


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> ... Aufgrund der Thematik Wetter bitte ich darum, dass sich alle, die Mitfahren um die richtige Ausstattung kümmern. Die Temperaturen sind definitiv unter dem Gefrierpunkt. Also Windstopper!!! Ebenso Zwiebelprinzip, zu warm darf es kurzzeitig werden, zu kalt nicht. Warme Flüssigkeit inklusive und nur kleine, leichte Snacks bitte mitnehmen, ansonsten geht zuviel Ernergie bei der Verdauung drauf. Wer Bedenken wegen der Kälte hat kann sich mit Melkfett einreiben (kein Witz, zusätzliche Fettschicht)... es wird wohl nicht Hardcorekalt, aber recht frisch und das bitte nicht unterschätzen. An so Sachen wie gesprungene Lippen durch kälte denken, dick Labello drauf plus mit Gesichtsmaske (Buff, Haube o.ä.). Keine Regenklamotten wenn möglich, die stauen zuviel Wärme drunter in der Form von Schweiß an. Eine Lungenentzündung will keiner, denke ich ...


Ein Beitrag von bemerkenswerter Güte


----------



## Drop-EX (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo aus Stuttgart 
Ich wollte jetzt hier nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen, deshalb frage ich mal in diesem Thread nach, da ihr wohl das fahrt was ich auch gern fahren würde.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich ab dem Winteresemester 2012 in Köln studieren und will auf jeden Fall mein Rad mitnehmen.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich aber leider kein Auto.
Deshalb meine Frage: Wie weit kommt man in Köln ohne Auto? Anscheinend soll es in Köln an sich relativ flach sein und man muss wohl relativ weit fahren um ins Bergische o.ä. zu kommen. Die Sachen bei Frosthelm beispielsweise finde ich sehr ansprechend, ich kann aber überhaupt nicht beurteilen, wo das ist und ob ich da noch mit dem Rad hinfahren kann (kann man sicher, aber ist halt auch eine Zeitfrage). 20-30km möchte ich halt nicht fahren, ich spreche hier auch eher von was kurzfristigem, keine lange Tour, die Feierabendrunde zum Beispiel.
Gegen Öffentliche habe ich eigentlich nichts, aber hier in Stuttgart sind die ziemlich überfüllt, weshalb ich da deshalb mein Rad noch gar nicht mitgenommen habe. Ist hier ja mit der Kessellage wahrscheinlich was ganz anderes als in Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Februar 2012)

Die meisten Sachen im Bergischen Land sind gut mit der Bahn und moderater Anfahrstrecke per Bike erreichbar. Platzprobleme in der Bahn gibts da recht selten.
Feierabendrunden sind dann meistens im Grüngürtel. Man trifft sich irgendwo und radelt Spot für Spot ab.

Dann meld Dich mal, wenn Du und Dein Bike hier sind


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2012)

Hi Drop-EX,

ich schaffe es leider aus Termingründen nicht, mich den anderen hier  anzuschliessen - echt blöd und schade, hoffe da aber zukünftig auf Besserung. 
Ich selbst bin oft um Altenberg unterwegs, dann mit Auto und Platz für 1-2 Leuts und Bikes.
Wenn Du hier etwas mitliest wirst Du feststellen, dass meistens Fahrgemeinschaften oder aber Verabredungen mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln getroffen werden. Anschluss zu finden dürfte daher kaum ein Problem sein, da hier einige oft und regelmässig fahren!

In Köln selber kann/sollte man sich das Auto sparen - bei dem Verkehr kann man nur irre werden!
Das Kölner Umland (Eifel, Bergisches) ist ca. 20-40km entfernt, aber wie Ferkelmann sagt: geht auch mit Bahn ohne (Platz-)Problem.

Feierabendrunden sind eher Kilometer-Cruisen im Stadtwald oder Glessener Höhe.

Wenn Du hier bist einfach melden. 

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## Drop-EX (2. Februar 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe 
Ich werde mir dann denke ich schon irgendeine Gruppe zum Mitfahren suchen. Bisher fuhr ich schon hier alles alleine weil ich eher ein Einzelgänger bin. Aber wenn man die Gegend nicht kennt ist das ein bisschen blöd.
Wie siehts bei euch mit bergauf fahren aus? Also fahrt ihr alle eher so Touren wo man Kondition braucht oder ist es bei euch eher bergauf schieben und schnell bergab? Bei mir ist es eher letzteres. Ich bin nämlich krankheitsbedingt alles andere als schlank, möchte aber mein Hobby natürlich trotzdem ausüben. 
Das ist auch der Grund, wieso ich bisher immer alleine oder mit meinem Vater gefahren bin.
Ich will halt kein Hindernis sein. Auch wenn mir das keiner ins Gesicht sagte, aber das merke ich denke ich schon. Ich fahre gern mein Tempo, was vielen wohl ein bisschen zu langsam ist. Ich will halt Spaß haben, und den habe ich vor allem in meinem Tempo 

Ein Auto halte ich eigentlich auch wirklich nicht für notwendig. Hier, wo ich jetzt noch wohne, braucht man es zwar öfter, aber das ist auch 20km von Stuttgart entfernt. 
In einer Großstadt wie Stuttgart würde ich mir das Auto wirklich sparen, das ist einfach nur lästig. Köln ist ja zweifelsohne auch keine kleine Stadt, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Nur will ich eben wie hier nicht immer so eine ewig lange Anfahrt haben. Einen Hometrail habe ich hier nicht mal wirklich, kann man nicht so nennen. Wenn ich hier was gescheites fahren will muss ich hier immer um die 15km in Richtung Stuttgart fahren und das bedeutet viel bergauf. Das möchte ich am liebsten vermeiden. Die Strecke ist ja nicht schlimm, aber ich bin bis dorthin schon total verschwitzt wegen der Steigung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Februar 2012)

Mach Dir mal keine Birne


----------



## NoStyle (2. Februar 2012)

Genau 
Muss leider auch oft alleine fahren - ist schon doof, aber in der Woche bei mir eher ultraspontan, am WE klappt oft der Anschluss an die hier genannten Termine nicht  
Andererseits hat die pubertierende Brut derzeit Prio Nr. One 
Anyway, lies einfach mal die letzten Seiten durch, da beantwortet sich vieles von selbst ...


----------



## Drop-EX (2. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe  ihr seid ja ein nettes Trüppchen, dann werde ich wohl in etwa 8 Monaten auf euch zurückkommen, wenn das alles so klappt.


----------



## flow0923 (2. Februar 2012)

Willkommen auch an euch.Wir nehmen jeden Neuankömmling gern auf und mit.In der Regel kann man die Tourspots hier in der Umgebung wie gesagt mit den Öffis anfahren.Der Gürtel ist aber auch ganz nett für eine Feierabendrunde.
@ofi:Ich bin zwar nicht aus der Südstadt, hab aber schon von der Lotta gehört.Dieses WE bin ich in Hannover aber nächste Woche könnten wir doch mal nen Kneipenabend oder ähnliches veranstalten.Dresscode mit Vollpanzer und Full Face!


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich werd wohl dieses Wochenende eher das Cove ausführen als das Enduro Bike. Letztes Wochenende+Freitag haben gut geschafft


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig den Überblick verloren...
wer fährt denn jetzt dieses WE wann und wo? 

Ralph und Ofi, bei einer schön trailigen Endurotour am Samstag wäre ich dabei. Ich bin dieses Mal allerdings autolos und müsste um 17:00 wieder daheim sein.
12:00-12:30 Startzeit klingt doch nicht schlecht. Nach spätestens 3-4 Stunden sind die Zehen und Finger sowieso eingefroren... 


@Drop-Ex: Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (3. Februar 2012)

Auto hab ich und kann dich mitnehmen. Wenns wirklich nicht wärmer als -5° wird, auch in der Sonne, reicht wahrscheinlich schon eine Stunde. 
Wie wäre es denn, keine richtige Tour zu fahren sondern einfach ein paar Trails rund um Lehmbach abzuklappern? Dann kann man jederzeit aussteigen und zum Auto zurück wenn die Kälte durchkommt. 
Die letzten Tage wars tagsüber super zu fahren aber es war immer so um ca 0° bis -2°C in der Sonne. Im Wald, im Schatten auf schnellen Abfahrten kann das fies werden...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Februar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ein wenig den Überblick verloren...
> wer fährt denn jetzt dieses WE wann und wo?
> 
> Ralph und Ofi, bei einer schön trailigen Endurotour am Samstag wäre ich dabei. Ich bin dieses Mal allerdings autolos und müsste um 17:00 wieder daheim sein.
> ...



Ich hab es schon geschrieben. Bei den Temperaturen sind mir 3 - 4 Stunden einfach zu viel. Ich bin gestern mit dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen bei -5 Grad knapp und hab mir nach gut 90 Minuten ziemlich viel Kälte entgegengenommen. Würde liebendgerne schon um 9 oder 10 Uhr starten. Mit Anreise per Zug ist das später so ein Ding. Ich will nicht unbedingt gehetzt werden. Schreibt mal rein, wer interessiert ist und  ich schau später nochmal rein. Nichts gegen eine längere Tour, aber unterschätzt die Temperaturen bitte nicht!!!

Zum gemeinschaftlichen gesellschaftlich gehobenen Umtrunk... die Lotta ist immer so voll an dem Wochenende. Oder man müsste schon so um 20 Uhr starten, um dort überhaupt einen Sitzplatz zu ergattern. Gibt da eventuell ja noch andere Alternativen!

EDIT: Alternativoption ist eine Route, wo einem nicht kalt wird. Und am Ende gibt es eine Megaflotte abfahrt. Heck sollte nicht schwammig sein und ein Fully ist definitiv von Vorteil. Hochschieben dauert knapp 30 Min, über 100mm FW packt man den Anstieg nicht. Drumherumfahren gut eine Stunde, die aber packbar ist. Ein Kicker sollte mit viel Glück noch stehen, den ich da mal vor ein paar Jahren aus Steinen aufgehäuft habe. Untergrund Stein und Schotter. Bodenwellen können für Airtime benutzt werden und es ist steiler stellenweise als normal. Definitiv kein Gegenverkehr und die Schranken sollten offen sein. Das Gelände bietet geile Spielmöglichkeiten. Wäre für elf Uhr start, da wird es ein wenig wärmer sein.


----------



## ofi (3. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Schreibt mal rein, wer interessiert ist und  ich schau später nochmal rein.



Vor 12 bin ich raus,weil zu . Wenn noch jemand später was machen will bin ich gern dabei.




NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Zum gemeinschaftlichen Umtrunk... die Lotta ist immer so voll an dem Wochenende. Oder man müsste schon so um 20 Uhr starten, um dort überhaupt einen Sitzplatz zu ergattern. Gibt da eventuell ja noch andere Alternativen!



Ich mag die Lotta auch nicht unbedingt, hatte ich nur vorgeschlagen weil Micha, Carsten und ich mal unter der Woche spontan da warn. Es muss auch nicht zwingend in der Südstadt und am Wochenende sein. Ich werf mal Grünfeld/Pegel/GottesGrünewiese mit in den Raum.

Ich glaub es wäre auch mal wieder an der Zeit im GG was zu machen, zumindest zwecks kennenlernen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2012)

Nicht ganz einfach, die Tourplanung dieses WE.

Vor 12 Uhr werde ich auch nicht am Start sein, da heute Abend  angesagt ist und es vormittags ja NOCH kälter ist.

Ralph, Dein letzter Streckenvorschlag klang sehr interessant. Da würde ich mitkommen. Würdest Du Dich denn auf einen späteren Start einlassen? Ofi, wärst Du dann auch dabei? Wenn nur wir 3 unterwegs sind könnten wir ja alle mit den Öffentlichen fahren, dann muss niemand alleine in der Bahn sitzen. 

Wenn man Ralphs Strecke mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nicht gut erreichen kann, fände ich Ofis Vorschlag (Trailsurfen rund um Lehmbach) nicht schlecht. Dann können wir uns auch mal den aktuellen Zustand am Lüderich ansehen. Ich glaube, da waren einige Leute sehr fleißig!


----------



## ofi (3. Februar 2012)

Nee, echt nicht einfach  
Schade, dass ich keine drei Enduros reinbekomme. Macht ihr mal was fest und ich guck dann mal ob ich dazukomme. Ansonsten geh ich heute Abend auch  und mach dann morgen Nachmittag nur ne kleine Runde im GG.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Februar 2012)

Wie definiert ihr späteren Start? Hab da nicht unbedingt eine Katerrunde im Sinn. Hört sich ja fast an, als ob ihr einen Tresen als schenke seht... too much hopfenextrakt ist kontraproduktiv bei petrus segen :what:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte so an 12:00-12:30.


----------



## ofi (3. Februar 2012)

die Uhrzeit passt schonmal


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Februar 2012)

12:30 Den Rest machen wir dann per PN  

Der Fuchs im Walde, gell :thumbup:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Februar 2012)

Schöne Tour heute Leute! Sorry Ofi nochmal wegen der Bananenschale... ape in da wood!

@freebob

Ich wohne auch am Ebertplatz, wann wolltest du morgen los. Hoffe nicht zu früh!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Februar 2012)

Machen das spontan, recht platt von heute. Schreib dir morgen mittag eine pn!


----------



## ofi (4. Februar 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust morgen gegen Mittag nahe Köln ne Runde zu drehen? Mein Vorschlag wäre nach Longerich, in der Nähe von Breuers Bikebahnhof (Longerich S-Bahnhof) gibts eine ehemalige Bunkeranlage mit 2 kleineren Doubles, 2 Drops und noch 2-3 andere Sprungmöglichkeiten. Wer den Spot noch nicht kennt, auf meinem Profil gibts ein kleines Video zu sehen http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/221582
> Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Ebertplatz, das heißt ich fahre ab der Bastei am Rhein lang bis Niehl, dann über Rad- und Waldwege bis Longerich, dauert ca. 40 min. Dann vielleicht ne Stunde rumfahren, je nachdem wie schnell einem kalt wird, und dann zurück.
> Falls jemand was anderes im Angebot hat, würd ich mich evtl. auch spontan umentschließen



Hi Freebob, ich fahr den Spot auch ab und zu an, allerdings meist aus der anderen Richtung aus der Südstadt gestartet mit noch einigen anderen Spots auf dem Weg. Ich würd morgen gern
mitkommen aber ich glaub dann reisst mir meine Freundin den Kopf ab. Wenn ich doch darf  , schreib ich morgen früh nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Noxrider4 (5. Februar 2012)

mein rad mit der 888


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2012)

War eine tolle Tour gestern, bei schönstem Winterwetter und besten Bodenverhältnissen. Nur die tiefgefrorenen Längsrillen waren gemein... 
Super auch, dass Ofi wieder fit ist - schön Dich wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen!  Respekt, dass Du alle Trails mitgefahren bist.
Zum krönenden Abschluss gab es sogar noch Käffchen und Sachertorte! 

Naja, stellenweise waren die Streckenverhältnisse doch etwas "knifflig":










Eine kleine Panne gab es auch:






@Noxrider: Sehr schickes Bike!  Bin gespannt, wie die Gabel sich im Einsatz bewähren wird.

@freebob: An dem von Dir erwähnten Spot war ich letztens auch mal wieder. Ich war aber etwas enttäuscht und fand, dass die Sprünge ziemlich kaputt geschaufelt wurden. Die Steilabfahrt mit der Stufe ist ganz nett, aber insgesamt fand ich, dass sich die lange Anfahrt aus dem kölner Süden nicht gelohnt hat. Dann doch lieber "unsere" Spots im südlichen Grüngürtel. Falls Du die noch nicht kennen solltest können wir die gerne mal gemeinsam abklappern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Februar 2012)

Und ein wenig bewegte Bilder zu der Tour


@freebob
War heute sowas von Platt, da war überhaupt nicht an Radfahren zu denken 

@BikeMike78

Schick mir mal bitte das untere Bild in Originalgröße... ich kann meinen Gesichtsausdruck nicht erkennen xD


----------



## Steve122 (5. Februar 2012)

So, ich lasse auch mal was von mir hören.
Was Sauwetter und frostige Kälte nicht geschafft haben, haben 2 Tage Hotelluft und sitzen AUF einer Klimaanlagenöffnung (die Technik muss unsichtbar unter die Treppe) geschafft, dass ich mit einer drohenden Erkältung kämpfe. Für nächsten Sonntag versuche ich aber wieder Fit zu sein, Samstag ist mal wieder nix drinne, weil ich noch in Leipzig bin. Dann ist die Tour aber erstmal für 2 Wochen zu Ende und ich bin Samstags auch wieder am Start.

@Frank: Willkommen im Fred und in unserer verrückten Runde
@Mattes: Glückwunsch zur 888, jetzt sieht dein Rad irgendwie sehr dem neuen Torque FRX 9.0 ähnlich. In der neuen Saison muss ich mich mal von dem Stahlfeder Fahrwerk überzeugen lassen. ;p
@Ralph: Gute Genesung und GZ zum durchgespielten Skyrim. Ich dümpel hier immer noch auf Level 12.
@Micha: Schönes Video, was für eine Cam ist es denn geworden? Ich werd mir wohl noch ne DSLR für die Saison zulegen, dann steht einem richtigen Saisonvideo nix mehr im Wege!
@Ofi: Welcome Back!! Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal bei einer der nächsten Ausfahrten wieder.
@Flo: Noch Kopfschmerzen? 

Grüße von der Couche und prost mit nem Pfefferminztee.

-Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Februar 2012)

Meine Contour ist mit Michas Helm fremdgegangen. Denke aber die beiden sind ganz gut zurechtgekommen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2012)

Gute Besserung Steve.


----------



## cn_cologne (6. Februar 2012)

Moin,

anbei ein kleiner Status update. Leider war bei mir doch eine OP an der 
Achillissehne notwendig. Ist alles gut gelaufen und in ca. acht Wochen bin 
ich auch wieder dabei. Ofi's Vorschlag bzgl. Bierkonsum finde ich auch gut. Ich denke ab naechster Woche bin ich auch ausreichend mobil.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## ofi (6. Februar 2012)

cn_cologne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> anbei ein kleiner Status update. Leider war bei mir doch eine OP an der
> Achillissehne notwendig. Ist alles gut gelaufen und in ca. acht Wochen bin
> ...



Mist, irgendwann sollten keine Krücken oder ähnliches mehr beim Biertrinken dabei sein. Gute Besserung! Wir können ja fast ein Reha-Team aufmachen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2012)

Besser Reha-Team als Reha-Saufen!

Gute Besserung der wahre Carsten! Micha oder Carsten2 checkt das


----------



## MagicX79 (6. Februar 2012)

@ Carsten
Gute Besserung auch von mir! Auf das Du bald wieder fit bist.


----------



## Noxrider4 (6. Februar 2012)

@ nifan das erwarte ich von dir jetzt auch  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Cy7dIUFZwuM


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2012)

Noxrider4 schrieb:


> @ nifan das erwarte ich von dir jetzt auch
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Cy7dIUFZwuM



Hast du mich heimlich gefilmt?`*lol*

Das sieht alles so filigran aus. Ich hab es bis jetzt nur über das Herz gebracht das Hinterrad in 90° Winkel zu versetzen und mal Treppen runter zu fahren... ist aber alles viel mehr ein Balance Akt als auf Big Bikes. In der groben Theorie hab ich mir das Rad gekauft, um ein paar mehr Körner in den Beinen zu haben für das Yeti.

Der Trackstand ist mit der Geo und in der Haltung wesentlich einfacher... ein Traum an der roten Ampel 

Aber wenn ich das hier so sehe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwseIy89_fc"]Bike race @ 95 km/h IN THE RAIN - Red Bull Road Rage      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MagicX79 (8. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, steht dieses WE schon was an bezüglich Biken?

Hätte gute Lust auf eine Runde in netter Gesellschaft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Februar 2012)

MagicX79 schrieb:


> Hätte gute Lust auf eine Runde in netter Gesellschaft .



Bin am Start, vorausgesetzt ich falle unter die Definition "nette Gesellschaft" *lol*

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## flow0923 (8. Februar 2012)

@Carsten:Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!Gute Besserung.
@den Rest:Ich wäre am WE auch parat.Allerdings geht bei mir nur der Sonntag!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2012)

Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei! 
Wo soll's denn hin gehen?
Hätte ja mal Lust auf Altenberg/Glüder. Wer kennt denn dort die ganzen Sahnetrails?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Februar 2012)

Bin da mal ab dem Schöllerhof eine Rundtour gefahren und früher ab und an auf der Straße da her. Ab ins blaue?


----------



## SFA (9. Februar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!
> Wo soll's denn hin gehen?
> Hätte ja mal Lust auf Altenberg/Glüder. Wer kennt denn dort die ganzen Sahnetrails?


z.B. wir
www.frosthelm.de


----------



## NoStyle (9. Februar 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wäre am Sonntag auch dabei!
> Wo soll's denn hin gehen?
> Hätte ja mal Lust auf Altenberg/Glüder. Wer kennt denn dort die ganzen Sahnetrails?


Ich bin oft um Altenberg rum unterwegs, aber natürlich kann ich mal wieder nicht 
Die Trails auf Frosthelm sind aber gut zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2012)

SFA schrieb:


> z.B. wir
> www.frosthelm.de



Yes, hab mir basierend auf Eurem Material auch schon einen feinen GPS-Track zusammen gebastelt.
THX! 

Allerdings wäre eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt natürlich ein Traum!


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2012)

Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## flow0923 (10. Februar 2012)

Um mal ein paar neue Trails kennen zu lernen würde ich auch für Altenberg voten.Also los Jungs, denkt euch einfach es wäre Sommer!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Februar 2012)

Mir egal, will hauptsache nur fahren!


----------



## MagicX79 (11. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut's denn nun morgen aus?

Bin schon ganz zappelig , will endlich wieder biken.


----------



## Steve122 (11. Februar 2012)

So, ich bin aus Leipzig zurück und die Erkältung ist besser geworden. Für eine Ausfahrt weiter weg wäre es mir aktuell zu kalt und mit zu viel Aufwand verbunden. Nach so einer langen Woche ziehe ich das vertraute chillige Ausfahren vor. 

Ich weiss zudem noch nicht  wie meine Nebenhöhlen reagieren nach 4 Tagen Hotelluft. Ich wäre bei einer Runde in Overath, Lüderich oder hier in der Gegend dabei, würde mich aber zu nicht all zu früher Stunde anschließen. Dann kann ich morgen mal länger als 10 Uhr pennen und es wird noch etwas wärmer sein. 

Was haltet ihr von einer Runde durch die Wahner Heide?  Ich kenne da noch ein paar schöne Ecken und für meine derzeitige Kondition ist auch nicht zu viel HM angesagt. Ich denke bei dem Wetter ist Bewegung das Mittel gegen die Kälte und für reines Enduro ist es mir zu glatt. 

Gruss 
Stephan

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## flow0923 (11. Februar 2012)

Butter bei die Fische:Morgen um 11.30h ist Treffpunkt am Freibadparkplatz in Hoffnungstal.Dann wirds ein paarmal auf den Lüderich gehen.Bombentrail etc und danach dann noch ne Runde nach Forsbach.Ich würd mich freuen wenn ein paar Leute zusammen kommen.ICh schreib nochma eine Sms an alle die ich im Handy hab.Gebt dann doch mal kurz laut ob ihr dabei seid.
@Freebob:Falls du noch nicht weiss, wie du nach Rösrath Hoffnungstal kommst:11.04h mit der RB 25 von Gleis 10 Richtung Marienheide oder Overath.Vom Bahnhof dort dann einfach nach rechts die STraße runter und du kommst direkt zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Februar 2012)

[EDIT]
Einfach die Nachricht vergessen. Geschrieben als Flo geposted hat!
[/EDIT]

Bis Moin!

@BikeMike

Ich denk an das Geld für das Ticket vom letztem Mal!

Ralph


----------



## Steve122 (11. Februar 2012)

OK, Lüderich klingt super. Zeit ist auch Top. 
Freue mich auf morgen. 

@Ralph: WH wäre auch nur Forstautobahn gewesen. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Februar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> @Ralph: WH wäre auch nur Forstautobahn gewesen.



Ich weiß... hab mich vor 10 Jahren oft dort rumgetrieben, da hat die noch nicht zur Stadt Köln gehört. Und ist Naturschutzgebiet, da ist schlecht mit Unterholz und so durchforsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (11. Februar 2012)

Bin auch mit dabei !


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Februar 2012)

Wäre morgen zu gerne dabei gewesen, hab mir heute leider die Bänder in der Schulter was gezerrt.
Nächstes Wochenende aber hoffeltlich wieder weg, viel Spaß euch morgen !


----------



## flow0923 (11. Februar 2012)

@freebobU hast recht...normalerweise fährt da ne Bahn um 10.54h.Aber Sonntags scheint da wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.Sonst schreib doch mal NoIdeaForAName an.Der fährt auch mit der Bahn.SOnst können wir auch die paar Minuten warten.Vom Bahnhof Hoffnungstal bis zum Freibad sind es maximal 5 min.Schreib einfach kurz hier rein wann du fährst.Wir fahren eh nicht sofort los denk ich.
SO und jetz Gute Nacht!


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Februar 2012)

Super, das wird ja ne richtig muntere Truppe morgen. 

Es fährt tatsächlich nur die Bahn um 11:24, dh Treffpunkt mit den "Nachzüglern" (was ein Wortspiel! ) um ca. 11:50 am Parkplatz vom Freibad. 

Ich würde gerne zum Abschluss noch etwas in Forsbach spielen gehen.  Deshalb lege ich mir auch noch den FF ins Auto. 
Dann bis morgen Leute. Freue mich schon sehr!!!

@Fabian: Gute Besserung!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Februar 2012)

Am Wochenende fährt die nur stündlich.  Also dann frosty fingers um high noon!

@fab

Gute besserung und bis demnächst!

Bis moin


----------



## Steve122 (12. Februar 2012)

OK, ihr habt mich überzeugt.
Ich werde auch mal meinen FF mitbringen. Shice auf die Kälte. Mal gespannt wie lange die GoPro bei der Kälte hält. 


Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2012)

Aufgrund von der DB lass ich mal den Integralhelm zu Hause, kein Bock auf Stormtrooper im Abteil... hab aber mal schmale Reifen aufgezogen, sollte optimal sein, wenn der Boden die Härte von letzter Woche hat


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich fand es auch richtig klasse heute!  
Hat Spaß gemacht mal wieder mit einer größeren Gruppe durch den Forst zu ziehen. Das Bike ist staubig wie im Hochsommer. 
GPS Track von heute kann ich auf Anfrage per PM schicken.

Nächstes WE habe ich am Freitag und Samstag Zeit. Sonntag muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2012)

Männers... es war kalt... aber spassig!

Mir ist gegen Ende doch etwas frisch geworden... next time wieder 

Die Videos habe ich mal angeschaut. Leider ist in vielen Sequenzen die Cam zu hoch eingestellt, einzelne Parts lassen sich aber gut verwenden.

Bis nächstes WE... Planung steht aufgrund von Carst... *autsch* Michas Ansage für Samstag, Freitag soll das Wetter auch noch schlechter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo Männers,

war ne super Ausfahrt. Die Kälte ging sogar und es gab zwei echt lustige Situationen.
Bei der ersten lief leider nicht die Cam vom Ralph, das sah einfach zu gut aus als Frank an ihm vorbei gehüpft ist und die zweite, naja seht selbst:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36644926"]Kladuusch on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich lach mich immer noch weg über mein hohles gelaber, war wohl doch etwas durchgeschüttelt worden... "... hast DU dich gelatzt, oder.." 

@Flo: Sorry nochmal für den Reibekuchen am Knie.

@Fabian: Hopla, habs wohl überlesen auf dem Handydisplay, gute Besserung!

Beste Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Februar 2012)

Was für ein köstliches Video! Du bist ja heftig gerutscht - da sieht man mal, wie steil das an der Stelle ist.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2012)

Boah Leute, 

gab ja noch richtig Action bei euch! Mir war einfach zu kalt... wohl zuviel unter der Woche Energien auf den Rädern verschwendet und das Bier am Freitag war wohl zuviel. Bäh! Eventuell hätte ich die Kolben an der Gustl auch schon vorher mobilisieren sollen... ist schon geil gebremst den Berg hochzufahren! Nicht mein Tag heute gewesen!

Ich muss sagen Steve... klasse Notfallseelsorger "Ich bin ohne Adrenalin... alles super" 

Bist du in Flo reingerutscht? Physikalisch hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden... erst Flo vor dir, dann dein Rad unter Flo´s Rad...?!?!?!

Achso, irgendeinen persönlichen Endgegner geknackt noch nach unserem Abzug?

Ich brauchte mein Video überhaupt nicht mit Musik zu unterlegen (wer es noch nicht bei Fazebüchlein gesehen hat)... und man kurbelt einfach weiter ohne es wahrhaben zu wollen 


Definitiv... einfach die Cams mitlaufen lassen und wir haben ein "Worst of" Video mit allen lustigen Sequenzen am Ende des Jahres 

@Steve Schick mir den Link wenn möglich noch heute. Falls das klappen sollte, leg ich eine Nachtschicht ein. Die paar Sequenzen welche zu gebrauchen sind bei mir, sind gerade die guten... sprich Sprünge und flottere Abfahrten wo alle drauf sind. Denke das wird ein seeeehr gutes WYGV!!!

@Frank Also die Action hätte ich gerne auf Tape gebannt. Nächstes mal versuchen wir das nochmal  Ich hab die die Gesichter der anderen im Kopf, als die realisiert haben, da kommt was angeflogen und schon warst du vorbei... Mehr als 10cm warst nicht weg von mir. Sehr gutes Auge!!!! CHEERS! Schuld nehme ich mal auf mich.. aber bitte jetzt nicht auch mit Kölsch anfangen als ausgleich... werde schon arm bei Carst... ähm.. Micha!


----------



## Steve122 (12. Februar 2012)

Hehe, das lustige ist, das ist sogar passiert als ihr noch da wart und Flo und ich waren uns einig das jetzt nicht zu erzählen, als ihr auf dem Weg runter wart, um euch mit dem Video zu überaschen.

Wir sind bei einer Abfahrt sehr nah hinter einander gefahren, ich hab mich gelatzt und Flo konnte nicht mehr ausweichen und ist in mich rein gefahren und über mich geflogen. Außer dass mein Lenker krumm war und ich Müll von mir gegeben habe um Flo wieder auf zu bauen nix passiert.

Dein Video ist euch echt zu schön, hab ich gelacht. ;p

@Flo: Die ersten Fragen, ob es dir gut geht beantwortest du zwar mit ja, aber das sieht ja nicht so aus, darum das dauernde Nachfragen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2012)

Ihr wart auch wundersamerweise recht gefasst oben... oder habt ihr nur die Schmerzen und die Qualen überspielt  Flo ist jedenfalls den Berg hochgehumpelt... recover guys!


----------



## Noxrider4 (12. Februar 2012)

wen man nicht alles unerwartet trifft  
ein paar bilder von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2012)

@nox nette session!

Die beiden Situationen fand ich aber nicht so lustig... ansatzweise. Grenzgängig. Hatten eher Glück!


----------



## flow0923 (13. Februar 2012)

Kinder war das ne Gaudi!
Hat echt Spass gemacht, auch wenn meine Knie jetzt leicht nach Hack aussehen.Sonst ist aber nichts weiter [email protected]: Also keine Panik, alles gut.Nur ein Memo an mich selbst, nicht weder so dicht hinter anderen her zu fahren wenn es keine Ausweichmöglichkeit gibt 
ICh würd auch gern noch die anderen Videos sehen die gestern zustande gekommen sind.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2012)

Echt kompliziert die Dinger auszuwerten 

Meine Cam sitzt zu hoch... Steve filmt in 4:3 und ich in 16:9. Hab mal nur das letzte genommen bis jetzt... und es ist echt übel, das synchron zu halten. 

@flo Sind die Schoner verrutscht oder haben die nichts gebracht?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2012)

Leutz, ich hatte Tomaten auf den Augen. Micha ist vorgefahren... jetzt verstehe ich die Reihenfolge! Rein vom sportlichen her würde ich sagen, dass wir sowas das nächste mal egal wo an die Anfang der Tour setzen. Wir sind da ein paar km gekurbelt und bei dem Wetter hat das gut Energien gesaugt. Rein aus sturztechnischer Prophylaxe, unterkühlt macht sich das nicht gut!!!


----------



## ofi (13. Februar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Leutz, ich hatte Tomaten auf den Augen. Micha ist vorgefahren... jetzt verstehe ich die Reihenfolge! Rein vom sportlichen her würde ich sagen, dass wir sowas das nächste mal egal wo an die Anfang der Tour setzen. Wir sind da ein paar km gekurbelt und bei dem Wetter hat das gut Energien gesaugt. Rein aus sturztechnischer Prophylaxe, unterkühlt macht sich das nicht gut!!!



oder einfach ein paar Kippen weniger rauchen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2012)

Sind vier gewesen... denke nicht das die unbedingt dran schuld gewesen sind. Mit blockierten Bremsen den Berg hoch hat genug Saft gekostet... schiebend und fahrend. Sieht man auch bei den Videos vom Bombentrail... kein vorankommen möglich. 

Naja, wohl einen Milimeter Bremsbelag mit purer Beinarbeit abgefahren.

@BikeMike78

Wieviel km hattest du am Ende des Tages auf dem Tacho denn drauf?


----------



## Noxrider4 (13. Februar 2012)

@ steve das ist der trail am malteser :


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal das Video von gestern mit dem von letzter Woche mit Micha und mir verglichen. Wir waren da 16 Sekunden schneller. Sieben Sekunden davon gehen an die Steigung im letzten Drittel. Der Rest irgendwo auf dem Trail. Lustig so eine Analyse! Plus/Minus eine Differenz von einer Sekunde.


Und bezüglich unserem Ausflug mit Ofi und Micha fand ich diesen Artikel recht interessant, bzgl. auch der Unterkühlung am Sonntag!






@steve Mit wievielen Frames pro Sekunde hast du am Sonntag aufgenommen? Mir kommt dein Material wesentlich schneller vor als meines, die Bäume fliegen irgendwie schneller vorbei.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. Februar 2012)

Schon was (bikemäßig) geplant über Karneval?


----------



## Steve122 (14. Februar 2012)

@Ralp: Ich nehme immer mit 960p50 auf, also 50 fps. Das ist gerade wenn man mal was mit Slow Motion versehen will die beste Lösung. Deine Cam lief in NTSC mit 30 fps. Dass es schneller ausschaut kann an dem doch sehr großen Winkel liegen, da ja die Seitenränder mehr ins Bild rutschen. In meiner Software habe ich dann mit einer 720p50 Sequenz geschnitten und dein Material wurde konvertiert. Ich habe allerdings gesehen, dass deine Cam ebenfalls den 960p25 Modus hat. So wäre dann zumindest das Material durch ein vielfaches Teilbar (50:2 = 25) und die Umrechnung würde nicht das störende Ruckeln/Flickern verursachen.

Ebenfalls würde ich fast behaupten, dass die Aufnahme in 960p Detailreicher sein könnte, da der Softwarescaler nicht so stark arbeiten muss. Unsere beiden Cams haben nämlich beide keinen CMOS Chip mit einer nativen 1080p auflösung, sondern die kleinste Auflösung, bei mir 960p wird dann hochskaliert. Bei mir ergab das gravierende Qualitätsunterschiede in der Detaildarstellung. Ich versuch die am Wochenende mal ein Samplevideo fertig zu machen, wo man das sehr gut sieht. Bei mir ist 1080p zwar auf dem Papier mehr an Pixeln, aber sieht vom Ergebnis wesentlich schlechter aus.

Hattest du nicht die ContourGPS, dann lade ich mir mal für die nächste Ausfahrt das App für das Handy runter, dann können wir die Position vorher checken, wo du hin filmst.

@Fabian: Also ich habe ab Freitag Nachmittag frei bis einschließlich Montag und würde mich, wenn alles gut läuft aus allen karnevalistischen Aktivitäten raus halten. Mir reicht es schon, dass ich Donnerstag den ganzen Tag am Heumarkt in Köln die Bekloppten beschallen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Februar 2012)

@steve denke die auflösung und die fps sind ausschlaggebend. Bei gutem licht kann ich in die vollen gehen, für das schattige hat es nicht gereicht am we. Mist 

Wir hatten die position gechecked... und es war okay :what:

Denke mal, genau das gleiche, wie mit Fotos usw. Probieren geht über studieren!

@fabian rolling!


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Februar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Schon was (bikemäßig) geplant über Karneval?



Ich würde gerne am Samstag eine Runde fahren. Allerdings sieht die Wetterprognose nicht so toll aus. Wenn Schlammschlacht angesagt ist kneife ich.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Februar 2012)

Jungens... Schlamm fräsen 

@steve Evt. schau ich mal rum auf ein :beer: falls ich mir den Trubel geben kann!


----------



## Steve122 (15. Februar 2012)

Mach das. Falls du zu mir willst, dem Security am Drängelgitter einfach sagen du kennst mich, dann klopfen die bei uns und ich kann dich rein lassen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Februar 2012)

Na, mal schauen. Denke eher Stadtflucht. Die ersten Zombies ziehen jetzt schon durch die Gassen :what:

Hoffen wir mal auf Segen der Wetterheiligen fürs we!


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Februar 2012)

Welche Einbauhöhe darf/muss die Gabel haben? Könnte dir wohl eine 55 leihen, ist gerade sowieso ausgebaut.

Wie schauts mit morgen aus,wann und wo? Wenn Overath würde ich sagen Treffen auf dem Parkplatz am Cyriax,da wo auch das Gymnasium ist ?


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Februar 2012)

Bei dem K...wetter bin ich raus, habe keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht. 
Wenn überhaupt fahre ich morgen Nachmittag spontan ne Runde Hardtail auf Asphalt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot  Hab auch ne 55, würde passen. Ich guck erstmal wie sich das entwickelt. Der Mechaniker von B&S meinte, dass ich um die Jahreszeit Glück haben könnte und es nicht so lange dauert, wenn ich die einschicke.
> Zur Not hab ich noch ein Dirtbike an dem ich mich abreagieren kann  Wenns gar nicht mehr geht komm ich nochmal auf deine Gabel zurück



Ruf mal in den anderen Shops an... evt. hat da irgendwer noch das Ersatzteil irgendwo rumfliegen... so dolle find ich B&S aber auch nicht vom Service her. Hab da mal eine Pike abgeben wollen zum Service (sind gelistet von RS)... und da meint der Mechaniker glatt zu mir, der hätte so eine Gabel noch nie geöffnet und ein Laufrad hätte ich wohl besser selber neu zentriert :what:

11:00 Uhr fänd ich okay... denke es kann zwar dreckig werden, der Boden wird aber noch zum größten Teil gefroren sein. Also halb so wild


----------



## Fabian93 (17. Februar 2012)

Wie alt ist die Gabel? Wundert mich,dass bei einer Mz die Dichtungen hinüber sind.Hab ne 2004er 888 hier, die ersten Dichtungen+Buchsen laufen immernoch sahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Februar 2012)

Wieviel Brunox haust du denn da drauf, oder wie oft? Kann auch daran liegen.


----------



## MagicX79 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für morgen raus Jungs! Bekomme das leider zeitlich nicht hintereinander.
Für ein Ründchen am Sonntag oder Montag wäre ich aber zu haben


----------



## Steve122 (17. Februar 2012)

Alaaf zusammen, 
für morgen bin ich auch raus aber Sonntag ginge bei mir. 

Schlammschlacht hin oder her, schlimmer als im Januar mit Flo und Ralph kann es nicht werden.

Lokation wäre mir fast egal, allerdings fände ich Overath nochmal ganz gut. 

@Dennis: Machst du uns den Guide?

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Februar 2012)

Salut!

Also die Bedingungen heute sind nicht ohne gewesen... mit Dennis war das aber noch eine Nummer härter... kann aber auch an meiner mangelnden Kondition heute gelegen haben.

Die Trails haben wir gut gefunden und insgesamt innerhalb von knapp 2h sage und schreibe 10km vernichtet! Zwischendurch sind wir opfer einiger kleinen technischen Pannen gewesen und der Grip der Reifen hat stellenweise arg gelitten!

Alles in allem sind wir dann alle bei der Shell Tankstelle eingekehrt um den Dreck von den Rädern zu befreien!





Ein wenig Videomaterial darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:


Fabian hat mal wieder Sonderwurst gespielt und heute eine Abkühlung erhalten 

Wer ist morgen mit am Start? Gleiche Dauer wie heute fände ich angebracht

Greetz,

Ralph


----------



## Steve122 (18. Februar 2012)

Icke!
Allerdings gerne auch ab der Mittagsstunde, da man dann morgens nicht so den Stress hat mit aufstehen und es noch
ein wenig trocknen kann.

Ich würde jetzt mal 13 Uhr am Cyriax anschlagen.
Bei 2-3h fahren wären wir locker im hellen zurück.


----------



## Fabian93 (18. Februar 2012)

Bin morgen auch dabei,die böse Eisplatte unter der Wasseroberfläche kenn ich ja nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (18. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei morgen.


----------



## Steve122 (18. Februar 2012)

Jo das Cyriax ist das Schulzentrum. Treffen da dann um 13 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Eingang. 

Google Maps: 50.924993,7.278576


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Februar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Jo das Cyriax ist das Schulzentrum. Treffen da dann um 13 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Eingang.
> 
> Google Maps:



Kann man sowas nicht Offtopic machen Steve... vor allem irgendwelche Koordinaten, Zeiten und Örtlichkeiten!


----------



## Steve122 (19. Februar 2012)

Hmm, also einen Secret Trail habe ich damit ja nicht öffentlich gemacht und ich glaube der Threat war für sowas gedacht. Andernfalls sollten wir in Zukunft alle Kommunikation in die IG verlegen oder per SMS.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, lesen aber eh nur die Leute mit die sich  kennen oder öfter bei uns mit fahren wollen.

Ich bin mal pennen, dann bin ich morgen auch Fit. 

Gruß und bis nachher. 
Stephan 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2012)

So, meine neue Karre ist fast fertig
Klinke mich die nächsten Male mal wieder ab und an ein. Viel Spass heute.

Bzgl. Koordinaten, Reviere und Treffpunkte finde ich, das Ralph recht hat. Hierfür sollte die IG oder PN genutzt werden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Februar 2012)

@Ferkel

Find ich gut und freut mich! Fande, du sahst bei unserem letzten zufälligen Treffen doch etwas Bike-Entzügig aus!

@all

Aus zwei Gründen finde ich, sollten wir versuchen das ein wenig Einzuschränken mit den öffentlichen Treffpunkten. Erstens wird dann direkt bekannt, wer wo fährt... was mir nicht unbedingt passt [mehr Infos gerne per PM]. Und zweitens etwas diesen unnötigen Trailtourismus einschränken. Nicht jeder hält sich an den... Kodex oder so ähnlich. Bzw. finde ich, dass die Zahl der Mitfahrer kontinuierlich schwankt und wir immer ein recht unterschiedliches Grüppchen sind. Ich habe keine Lust, dass sich irgendwann man Leute einklinken, die wir nacher zusammenflicken müssen, weil da was passiert und wir das Level nicht vorher kannten. Wir ergänzen und langsam ganz gut, was Stärken und Schwächen angeht und sollten versuchen, dass Grüppchen erstmal stabil zu halten. Was nicht ausschließt, dass jemand uns dann eine PM schreiben kann um mitzukommen. Falls mal was passiert und wir die Person nicht kennen, wer wird verständigt und solche Sachen!!!

Und nun zu heute. Mir hat es jedenfalls gelangt. Mein Oberbauch zwiebelt noch irgendwie von dem Impact mit dem Sattel. Denke aber die Fettschicht über meinem Sixpack  hat da einiges gepuffert!

Die Einstellungen der Cam waren auf Mattes Helm garnicht schlecht... die Linse hätte nur was weiter nach rechts gedreht werden müssen, das Bild ist nicht ganz gerade. Leider hat die sich Cam bei dem ersten Astkontakt wohl ausgeschaltet. Die Aufnahmen sind aber gut.

Die Aufnahme am Rahmen sind klasse. Man sieht das Fahrwerk schön arbeiten. Kurze Wheelies wirken ganz geil aus der Perspektive und der Bass auf dem Umzug ist nicht ohne. Leider alles etwas diesig durch den Regen und Hagel.

@fabian

Mein Dämpfer ist nicht durchgeschlagen... sieht man im Video... sieht eher so aus, dass mein VR keinen Grip mehr hatte und ich durch die Kompression das Rad verreise. Ich bin am quieken... aber das Rad lag ganz gut satt auf dem Trail... bloss ich dahinter mit dem Füßen auf dem Boden, was nicht drauf ist. Deine Abfahrt wollte ich frontal mit der Cam am Rahmen filmen... die Richtung passte perfekt... leider ist zu 75% der Aufnahme mein Tauchrohr im weg und ersetzt dich... argh!

@dennis

Hoffe mal mit dem Fuß ist soweit alles okay! Und die Route über die Straße fand ich zur Abwechslung mal richtig angenehm! Gute Idee!!!

Ich warte mal auf Steves Material und dann gibt es denke ich einen recht kurzen Spot. Muss mir aber erstmal was Werfbares suchen, da mir die Karnevalisten unten auf der Straße gerade gehörig auf den Senkel gehen!


----------



## martin78 (19. Februar 2012)

Leute,

auch wenn wir heute nicht viel Strecke gemacht haben... fand es super, mit einer netten Truppe unterwegs zu sein, und die widrigen Bedingungen sind ja auch ein ganz gutes Techniktraining (zumindest mich hat das erbarmungslos auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt). 
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen...hoffe noch auf die ein oder andere Tour mit Euch....ach ja, und allen Lädierten eine baldige Genesung!!

Grüße Martin


----------



## MagicX79 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich denke der Fuß ist soweit i.O. da er bis jetzt nicht angeschwollen ist.

Zwickt halt nur ab und an .


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Februar 2012)

Was habt ihr da heute denn getrieben? Crashfest oder was?


----------



## Steve122 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mich mal wieder in die Spur geworfen und Dennis ist halb über mein Rad. War auch ne scheiß Stelle zum fliegen, weil man nicht Bremsen darf bei dem Matsch. 

Außer der Zug von der Reverb ist zum Glück bei mir nix passiert. Jetzt kann ich zumindest mal  das Kabel kürzen. 

Gesendet von Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (19. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, das hier wurde vorgelebt:
"Ich habe keine Lust, dass sich irgendwann man Leute einklinken, die wir nacher zusammenflicken müssen, weil da was passiert und wir das Level nicht vorher kannten. Wir ergänzen und langsam ganz gut, was Stärken und Schwächen angeht und sollten versuchen, dass Grüppchen erstmal stabil zu halten. Was nicht ausschließt, dass jemand uns dann eine PM schreiben kann um mitzukommen. Falls mal was passiert und wir die Person nicht kennen, wer wird verständigt und solche Sachen!!!"
Nicht für ungut 
Hauptsache es ist nix schlimmes passiert!!!
Viel Spaß noch auf den Trails!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Februar 2012)

Ich mag es ehrlich gesagt mich Dreckig zu machen. Das hat mich aber heute irgendwie ein wenig geflashed. Zu wuselig alles gewesen. Ist gestern und die letzten Male besser gelaufen. 

Und das man sich legt, hab ich vorher am Parkplatz angekündigt. Worse conditions, aber alles kontrollierbar gewesen. Irgendwie bei allen eine kleine Dosis Narzismus heute dabei gewesen und Glück.

Mich hat es persönlich angekotzt, dass ich nach ein paar Meter erst gechecked habe, dass die Sattelstütze noch oben ist. Langsamer fahren und den Stift erstmal ziehen... und schon sind alle weg. Auf dem Weg runter dachte ich mir nur so, was wäre gewesen, hätte ich einen Crash gebaut. Rufen hat ja nichts gebracht. Naja, und dann lagen dann auf einmal Stefan und Dennis sinnlich umarmt im Matsch. Martin wirft zwei Minuten später das Handtuch und sein Rad weg und macht einen auf Hügelrutscher. Meine gymnastische Verrenkung um von dem bockenden Pferd nicht abgeworfen zu werden ein paar Minuten später potenziert das ganze.

Die Gruppengröße empfand ich am Vortag bei den Bedingungen als angenehmer. Deswegen PM. Das ist nichts offizielles, was wir da machen. Sorry Leutz, passiert mal was und ich bin dabei, ich bin der gearschte, bzw. der, welcher Handeln muss. Berufsurkunde ade, wenn nicht. Also A-Loch Karte bei irgendwelchen Crashes. Vorteil ist ja bei Rennen, da stehen Leute rum, die machen das freiwillig das aufsammeln und fürs Krankenhaus verpacken.

Bissl was Gas raus und flowiger fahren und auf den Rest rücksicht nehmen. Hat die letzten male auch funktioniert! Bis demnächst!


----------



## MagicX79 (19. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn nun mit morgen? Fährt wer?


----------



## martin78 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte tendenziell schon Bock, morgen zu fahren.. Lüderich oder so, ist vllt nicht ganz so schlammig...
Bei mir ist nur das Problem, dass ich eigentlich immer nur tagesaktuell weiß und entscheiden kann, ob ich fahren kann oder nicht, soll heißen, dass ich - zumindest zur zeit - keine verlässlichen Termine machen kann. Wenn sich aber für morgen mehrere Leute finden, sagt mir Bescheid und ich schaue, ob ichs packe...

Grüße Martin


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Februar 2012)

In einem Video kann man sehen, dass einer von uns einen Kicker ein bisschen übel zerhauen hat! Wäre denke ich ganz gut, heute nochmal da hin und das Teil wieder richten. Läuft vielleicht nicht jeder den Trail erstmal von unten ab!


----------



## MagicX79 (20. Februar 2012)

Können wir wegen mir machen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2012)

Hab spontan frei genommen, eh nur paar Bekloppte am arbeiten und Firmennetzwerk war heute Morgen tot.
Jemand heute tagsüber Lust auf Grüngürtel, bißchen bewegen? Innenstadtsurfen ist heute ja nicht drinn. Für weitereführende Touren bin ich leider nicht fit


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Februar 2012)

Was hälst du von 15:00 Uhr treffen Dennis? Bin gerade aus dem Bett gefallen 

*Schenkt mal meinem Post in der IG beachtung!!!*


----------



## flow0923 (21. Februar 2012)

Da hätte mich mal jemand vor diesem Karneval warnen können   Aber es freut mich das ihr euch auch ohne mich ordentlich in den Dreck schmeisst.Und noch mehr freut mich das dabei alle heile geblieben sind  Das Kopfkino zu eurer Tour ist allerdings zum schreien komisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Februar 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Da hätte mich mal jemand vor diesem Karneval warnen können   Aber es freut mich das ihr euch auch ohne mich ordentlich in den Dreck schmeisst.Und noch mehr freut mich das dabei alle heile geblieben sind  Das Kopfkino zu eurer Tour ist allerdings zum schreien komisch!



Find ich hat nichts unbedingt mit Kopfkino zu tun. Fand die Bedingungen schon recht Hardcore und zeitweise hatte das nicht mehr viel mit Radfahren zu tun... ging eher in die Richtung Glück beim sliden!

Seht das nicht unbedingt mal als negativen Zug an, dass ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lasse, was so alles abgegangen ist bei den Trips... hab mich Anfangs recht zurückgehalten bei der Teilnahme an BBC Ausfahrten... nun bin ich regelmässig dabei.

Der Grüngürtel ist aber anderes Brot als das Bergische Land oder ein top gepflegter Bikepark!

Nehmt mal den Trip zur Talfahrt vor einer Woche... Dediak klingt sich bei der ersten Steigung aus... weil er noch mit einem Infekt zu kämpfen hat und dazu längere Zeit nicht auf dem Bike saß... denke ******* gelaufen... Frustfaktor hoch... unnötige Warterei für die Gruppe und den kranken Dediak... das hat nichts mehr mit Freizeitausflug zu tun. 

Hätte Dediak mir das vorher gesagt, hätte ich nö gesagt, bleib zu hause auf der couch. Sein roter Kopf sah unter dem FF jedenfalls so aus, als würde der Blutdruck gerade in ungesunden Höhen rumpoltern und der Puls die Schädeldecke durch den FF haut.


Finde, wir sollten einfach die Bedingungen für die Touren festlegen. Technisch und Konditionell und Tempo... als einfach nur zu fahren. Prophylaktisch. Um solche Dinge einfach zu vermeiden.

Gruß,

Ralph

P.S.: Kann auch gut daran liegen, dass ich ein wenig gestresst gewesen bin an diesem WE. Irgendwie hat mir die Beschallung Tag und Nachts von der Straße unten dann doch ziemlich unruhige Nächte beschert die letzte Zeit. Ist schon dumm, wenn man stündlich wach wird und irgendwelche Idioten unten denken, sie könnten singen! Heute nachts wars auch nicht besser und ist ja jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Frage auch, wenn man fast schon vorher weiß wie aufgeweicht manche Trails sind, die dann an solchen Tagen kaputt zu reiten/sliden.
Da tut man den Locals, die die Spots dann doch eher mal pflegen, einen echten Gefallen damit. Ich denke da auch an Vid #1141. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der, dem die Wiese gehört, die Sprunghügel abreißt.

Nichts für ungut, aber ich finde ich das schon recht egoistisch. Ich habe eigentlich vor, daß Hobby ungestört und akzeptiert weiter ausüben zu können.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Februar 2012)

Im Endeffekt sein gutes Recht, den abzureisen, wenn der eh nicht seine Zustimmung gegeben hat.

Ich glaube eh, dass so einige Abschnitte bald weg sind, weil da eine Wanderroute/Rundweg angelegt wird. Denke sieht ganz hübsch aus, aber die Ecke verliert an Natürlichkeit... glaube wird so ein Ikea-Look-Alike-Waldabschnitt. Frag mich, was da abgeht, wenn der rentnertaugliche Wanderweg von denselbigen Begangen wird, und es fliegt die ganze Zeit am Wochenende einer mit dem Fahrrad aus dem Gebüsch.

Jetzt sind solche Sachen noch okay... da ist eh gerodet worden stellenweise und nichts los... wenn das neu bepflanzt wird, dann ist komplett aus. Und mal Hand auf Herz... mit Sport hatte der Ausflug am Sonntag nur beim Aufstieg über die Teerstraße etwas zu tun. Der Rest ist Pokern und auf das Material vertrauen gewesen, sowie Haltung bewahren^^

Die Wiese erholt sich, das tolle mitteleuropäische Wetter in dieser Region wird noch für viel Regen sorgen und die Wiese an der Stelle noch fluten, dann ist auch der Kicker weg.

Zum Thema Furchen flügen und Sliden... lieber nach dem Frost als vor dem Frost. Wie Tricky das ist, haben wir ja bei der Talfahrt gemerkt. Gefroren sind die schon grob fahrlässig.

Um ungestört den Sport ausüben zu wollen, dafür musst du in den Bikepark.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

Genau, ist sein gutes Recht und den Kicker gibts nicht erst seitdem Du ihn kennst.
Man kann zudem Reaktionen, wie unnötige Bremsspuren usw. auch provozieren 
Also mir reichen gesperrte Spots wie Nummer 9 und Co.. Mir tuts um jeden blockierten Spot leid.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Genau, ist sein gutes Recht und den Kicker gibts nicht erst seitdem Du ihn kennst.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ist mir auch egal, seit wann es den Kicker gibt. Hab mir aber angewöhnt sonst immer den Mist, welchen ich verzapft habe, zu richten.

Beim Trail, welcher westlichen von Overath Zentrum endet ist im letzten Drittel, knapp an der Weide oben, Stacheldraht aus dem Boden am ragen. Wir haben das mal abgedeckt, weil nicht entfernt bekommen. Ob jetzt für Wanderer oder Mountainbiker, schöne Schlingenfalle. Wer macht da was kaputt?

Wenn die Furchen provoziert gewesen sind... danke sehr... richtige Provokation wäre dann noch die Umarmung eines Baumes plus dem dazugehörigen Aufenthalt in einem Krankenhaus gewesen und so weiter. Vor allem übel den Bikern gegenüber, welche alleine unterwegs sind. Herrscht Krieg


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2012)

âIst mir auch egalâ definiert das Grundproblem vieler so ziemlich 
HÃ¶rt sich von mir vielleicht biÃchen gutmenschenÃ¤Ãig an, aber wie es in den Wald reinruft ... Idioten gibt es auf beiden Seite, was Schlimmstenfalls zu Fallenstellerei und gesperrten Spots fÃ¼hrt. Merkst Du hier was? Die Leidtragenden sind meistens die Biker und wir werden den Krieg langfristig verlieren. 

Mann, freu Dich daÃ solche Spots geduldet werden und liefer nicht unnÃ¶tig Munition fÃºr irgendwelche Verwirrte oder BetonkÃ¶pfe.

Ende.

Edit: Bereinigung BB-Macken, mein DisplÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤h is so zerkratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

@ferkelmann

Versteh mich nicht falsch... was ist denn aus dem Fort in Köln z.B. geworden. Jetzt zerhauen sich da regelmässig irgendwelche Kids aus Brennpunktviertel da mit ihren Baumarktbikes... nur weil irgendwelche erwachsenen Kids da denken, einen auf Downhiller vorzumachen. Und der Spot ist definitiv tot. Sollte mal Vereinsgelände werden, bzw. ist glaub ich sogar gewesen.

Glaube sogar, dass ganze Problem ist halb so wild. Der größte Teil der Radfahrer fährt dort human im angemessenen Rahmen, z.B. auch mal den Trail von unten nach oben... respekt... wo ich dann aufgrund von physikalischen Gesetzen und/oder Konditionsmangel mal den Weg außen rum nehme.

@freebob

Wo bist du unterwegs gewesen?

@all

Fände es vielleicht einfach aus dem Grund gut, mal die "Ausflüge" Offtopic im zu halten, dass nicht irgendwie es auf einmal heisst, die Jungs da aus dem Enduro und Trailtouren Thread sind dann und da unterwegs gewesen und haben das und jenes kaputt gemacht.^^

Offtopic und wenn was kaputt gehen sollte durch unser fahren, vielleicht das irgendwie verkünden, dass nicht der nächste unbelesene Vollhonk oder Ottonormalbürger aus dem Grund crashed, oder reparieren und Fresse halten.

Freitag jemand Interesse an den Filthys?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

Mud is everywhere


----------



## dediak (22. Februar 2012)

@ralph:
war natürlich nicht meine cleverste idee, kränkelnd mitbiken
zu wollen. zumal ihr konditionell und skillmäßig eh in einer
anderen liga unterwegs seit.
insofern entschuldige ich mich hiermit dann für eure unnötige
wartezeit am ersten berg. wird nicht wieder vorkommen.
da ich auch "gesund" mit sicherheit nicht mit euch
mithalten kann, will ich auch definitiv nicht die bremse in
eurer truppe sein. eigentlich schade - ihr seit definitiv ein
richtig feiner, sympathischer haufen. aber paßt dann wohl
nicht. vielleicht erbarmt sich ja steve ab und an, trotzdem
ein ründchen mit mir zu drehen 
euch noch viel spaß auf diversen trails, bikes und parks...

dirk


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2012)

Kenne Dein Fahrkönnen ja nicht, aber Du musst schon ziemlich abgeschwächelt haben, wenn Du so eine große Bremse warst.
Also Arsch zusammenkneifen und weiter mitfahren.

Ansonsten, ich baue auch gerade wieder Kondition auf, klink Dich doch bei uns mit ein


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

Nimm das mal nicht als vorwurf von mir. Hatte doch genug mit meinen Bremsen zu kämpfen. Für den Berg bist halt zu dem Punkt nicht gemacht gewesen. Die Ecke ist ein wenig Körniger als der Rhein Sieg Kreis^^ 

Frag mal deinen Hausarzt, ob das so gut gewesen ist unter den Bedingungen nach einem Infekt :sly: 

Konditionell war es mittel bis hart und technisch eher leicht bis mittel. 
Steile Anstiege, rutschiger Boden, dämliche Streckenverhältnisse. Die Temperaturen hauen beim Kreislauf nochmal ordentlich Holz drauf plus die "atmungsaktiven" Protektoren.

Nicht das ich jetzt sorgen hatte, auf dir rumzudrücken zu müssen, aber ich dachte schon so eine ordentliche Dosis O2 auf 100% würde dich Glücklicher aussehen lassen!


----------



## MagicX79 (22. Februar 2012)

dediak schrieb:


> @ralph:
> war natürlich nicht meine cleverste idee, kränkelnd mitbiken
> zu wollen. zumal ihr konditionell und skillmäßig eh in einer
> anderen liga unterwegs seit.
> ...


 
@Dirk

Also um das mal für meine Person klar zu stellen!

Ich empfinde weder Dich noch sonst irgendwen als Bremse,
jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag!

Und ich fände es echt schäde, wenn Du jetzt wegen so nem schrieb
nicht mehr mit uns fährst. Es geht hier schließlich nicht darum sportliche Höchstleistungen zu vollbringen, sondern in erster Linie
um Spaß beim Biken in der Gruppe. Und wenn das heißt mal oben am
Berg warten zu müssen oder unten, dann in "Gottes Names" ist das so.

Also Dirk, mach Dir keinen Kopf! Für meinen Teil bist du immer herzlich
gern gesehen .


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

OIch glaub meinen Schreibstil verstehen die Leute falsch:

Ich hab kein Problem mit irgendwem... alle gerne gesehen und hoffe das beruht auf gegenseitigkeit. Bissl zickeln hoffe geht klar und wir hauen uns nicht auf die Nase!

Ich find nur so Dinge wie im angeschlagenen Gesundheitszustand aufs Rad für eine "Enduro oder Trailrunde" kommt Trunkenheit am Steuer gleich. Genau wie auf dem Trail stellenweise ohne Verluste ballern. 


Ich war am Sonntag auch recht durch und irgendwie nicht flowig unterwegs, weil ich aber die letzten Tage auch im Sattel gesessen bin. Grob hätte ich mir den Tag auch sparen können, zum Wellnessgefühl des Körpers und Geistes definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.


Ich hab schonmal geschrieben "Besser Reha-Team als Reha-Saufen"... 

Sollen wir mal 'ne Grüngürtelrunde mit allen machen. Wäre im Hinblick für alle beteiligten hier mal die Möglichkeit auf einen gerechten "Ausritt". Mich würde es zwar ankotzen so wenige hm zu überbrücken, weil die hab ich schonmal versucht zu fressen vor Jahren. Bissl was zum spielen für alle ist aber dann definitiv dabei.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Februar 2012)

MagicX79 schrieb:


> @Dirk
> 
> Also um das mal für meine Person klar zu stellen!
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! 

Wenn Du wieder fit bist, Dirk, klinke Dich einfach wieder ein wenn Du möchtest. Ich denke die meisten von uns sind jetzt nicht so die mega-Konditionsbolzen und bergab bestimmt jeder selbst wie schnell er fährt und was er fährt. Es ist absolut keine Schande auch mal den Chickenway zu nehmen oder abzusteigen. Gerade das gefällt mir sehr gut an unserer Gruppe, dass es keinem darum geht sich irgendetwas beweisen zu müssen oder zu ermitteln wer die dicksten Klöten in der Buxe hat. Aus dem Alter sind wir wohl raus. 

Zum Thema Öffentlichkeit:
Ich denke wir sind uns alle einig, dass darauf geachtet werden muss die genaue Lage der Trails nicht zu veröffentlichen und GPS-Tracks nicht wie Kammelle unters Volk zu werfen. Das ist in diesem Thread ja auch noch nicht geschehen. Auch bei Tourberichten mit Bildern und Videos sollten wir darauf achten, nicht zu viele Hinweise auf die Lage der Trails preiszugeben. 
Ich sehe aber keine Probleme dabei, wenn sich in diesem Thread öffentlich zu Touren verabredet wird und dabei auch ein Treffpunkt und eine Startzeit genannt werden. Ich möchte weiterhin vermitteln, dass wir eine offene Gemeinschaft sind, bei der auch neue Mitfahrer willkommen sind. Dabei sollte aber jedem klar sein, dass unbedingt auf eigenes Risiko gefahren wird, jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss was und wie schnell er fährt und dass wir nunmal keine Crosscountry Gruppe sind - es geht auch schon mal auf technisch anspruchsvollere Trails.
Ansonsten habe ich auf unseren Touren bisher immer erlebt, dass sich im Wald respektvoll gegenüber Nicht-Bikern und auch gegenüber den Strecken selbst verhalten wird. Wenn ich was kaputt fahre versuche ich auch das möglichst wieder in den Zustand zu bringen, in dem ich es vorgefunden habe. Ich finde es schön, dass in dieser Hinsicht unsere Truppe als vorbildlich bezeichnet werden kann. 

By the way: Wenn ich mir die letzten Postings so durchlese drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass man diese Dinge doch mal wunderbar an einem Stammtisch besprechen könnte. Wie wäre es denn beispielsweise diesen Freitag irgendwo in der Südstadt?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Februar 2012)

Stammtisch wird schlecht bei mir, ab morgen Mietwagen und keine Lust das Ding vor der Tür stehen zu haben und nicht fahren zu können, weil ich noch Restblut im Alk habe oder meine Lunge durch Aktiv und passivrauchen bröckchen spuckt. Wenn es trocken bleibt mal die Helmlampe wieder aufschnallen am Freitag. Vorher evt. Filthys, falls jemand Zeit hat. Fahlenscheid und Altenberg stehen dann auch noch auf dem Plan fürs WE.


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Februar 2012)

Wäre wohl einen Tag dabei, wirklich viel Zeit hab ich aber dank den Vorabliklausuren nicht. Wo ist mir eigentlich ziehmlich egal 

Mir für meinen Teil ist es egal wenn jemand bergauf oder bergab langsamer ist. Man passt sich einfach an das Tempo an und wartet bergab einfach ab und zu, bisher hat das auf jeglichen Strecken super funktioniert. Hat bisher in der Gruppe doch immer super funktioniert!
Ist doch genauso wie bei Sprüngen, es kommt auf den Spaß und nicht auf die Größe der Drops/Doubles etc. an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbumper (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich verfolge euern Thread schon ne ganze weile, ich find das ihr ne nette Truppe seit und euere Touren  liegen genau in meinem Interessenbereich. 
Hab mich bisher noch nicht eingeklinkt da ich zurzeit leider ohne PKW bin und en bissel entlegen in der Eifel Wohne, somit eh nicht an eueren Touren teilnehmen könnt.

Für die Session order ich ne Bahncard  

In den letzten Tagen war ich ein bisschen enttäuscht wie der Thread sich entwickelt hat und mir kamen einzelne Postings wie zickerei vor (wir sind besser wie andere und du bist nicht gut genug für uns)   
Ich bin froh das sich dass noch mal in ne andere Richtung gedreht hat, geht doch eigentlich um den gemeinsamen Spaß an der Sache.

Also weiter so 

ride on   live free   and rock the trail

Gruß
rockbumper


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab versucht, meinen wohl etwas aggressiven Tonfall zu beschwichtigen.

Mir geht es einfach darum, wie es auch schon Dennis geschrieben hat, in der Gruppe zu biken und weiter voranzukommen.

Die Punkte, welche ich genannt habe, stelle ich mal als Kritik rein, welche aber nicht negativ gegen die Teilnehmer gerichtet gewesen ist und welche zur Verbesserung beitragen sollen.

Mir geht es darum, dass wenn wir als Gruppe starten, auch alle heile ankommen. Ob wer langsamer ist, ist mir zur Zeit egal. In ein paar Monaten wird es bei aktiver Teilnahme besser sein, da die Kondition auch steigt. Wir befinden uns gerade in der Off-Season und viele sind untrainiert, weil sie nicht biken waren.

Mein Posting im Bezug auf Dediak ging herrgottnocheinmal nicht gegen ihn als Person! Ich bin seit Jahren im Gesundheitsbereicht tätig, ob jetzt im Rettungsdienst, Drogenhilfesystem, Psychatrie und Behindertenarbeit. Dort ist man auch gezwungen, auf die Gruppe rücksicht zu nehmen und ich habe gelernt durch die Erfahrung, bestimmte Körpersignale oder Gruppensignale zu deuten. Dafür braucht man keinen Arzt oder Psychologen.

Ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen:

*Das ich davon abrate im angeschlagenen Gesundheitszustand, sei es durch einen nicht verheilten Infekt der Atemwege oder auch durch den Resterausch aus der Kneipe vom Vorabend von meiner Seite aus nicht gewünscht ist, dass an Touren teilgenommen wird. Falls doch, breche ich ab. Beides führt zu einer Herabsetzung der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und im schlimmsten Fall ist ein Sturz vorprogrammiert. Geht also eher in die Richtung Eigenschutz.*

Beide Dinge habe ich auch schon über die Jahre gebracht und ich habe Glück gehabt, verzichte aber darauf, um das Biken mehr in den Fokus zu richten 

Am Sonntag ging das eher in Richtung konditionelles Tief bei mir, mal wieder die Kettenproblematik und die Stürze. Vielleicht seht ihr auch, dass ich bei sowas innerlich auf 180 bin, weil ich schon diverse Verletzungen gesehen und versorgt habe und ich erstmal ungewollt abwäge, was da wieder passiert ist. Ich bin nicht auf einem Massendownhill, wo pro Kilometer fünf den Fels knutschen und wo ich mir denke, Trottel, sondern fahre mit Leuten, welche mir sympatisch sind und wo man sich ja wohl mal Gedanken machen darf, was abgeht.

Ich finde auch Ferkels beitrag oben auf der Seite gut. Wir machen hier keine Profisachen, sondern sind Hinz und Kunz. Zum konditionellen Aufbau findet sich auch ein Grüppchen und man muss nicht alleine durch die Weltgeschichte pedalieren. Und er ist ehrlich und sagt, dass zu viele Höhenmeter oder knifflige Trails zur Zeit nicht in sein Profil passen, tut aber sein bestes, um dieses wieder hinzubekommen!

Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Sache klar verständlich und freue mich noch auf viele weitere Kilometer Trails mit euch!

@rockbumper

You´re welcome!!!

@Fabian

Vielleicht hilft dir zur Ablenkung ein kleiner Nightride? Alles Gute fürs Pauken!!!

Cheers


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Februar 2012)

Na dann sind ja jetzt hoffentlich alle Klarheiten beseitigt und wir können wieder zum wichtigsten Thema dieses Threads zurück kehren - dem Biken. 

Wie sehen denn so die Pläne fürs WE aus?

PS: Herzlich willkommen Rockbumper!


----------



## cn_cologne (23. Februar 2012)

@Micha: Bierchen am Freitag in der Suedstadt klingt gut. Ich waere dabei.  Gruss Carsten


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Februar 2012)

Bekomme den Mietwagen erst morgen ab 12:00 Uhr... also fallen auch die Filthys platt bei mir. Denke aber direkt mal Bike rein und der DB den erhobenen Mittelfinger zeigen 

Location wäre ganz nett zu wissen, auf irgendwas zum schlürfen werde ich mich wohl dann doch noch einlassen können.

Radler oder etwas ähnliches


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Februar 2012)

Wie wär's denn mit Treffpunkt 19:30 im Chlodwig Eck?


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2012)

Bin Freitag und Samstag in Bielefeld, wäre sonst gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## rockbumper (23. Februar 2012)

n Abend zusammen, erstmal danke für euer herzlich Willkommen. 
Dieses WE geht bei mir leider nichts, kein Auto da.
Ab nächsten Monat siehts bei mir besser aus, die Bahn macht mobil
Werde mich dann sicherlich mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen, vielleicht starten wir ja auch mal ne gemeinsame Tour nach Winterberg oder Willingen .

Euch allen viel Spaß am WE
Bis dahin ride on

Gruß rockbumper


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Februar 2012)

Willingen steht dieses Jahr auch weit oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (24. Februar 2012)

Jep, auf meiner auch


----------



## flow0923 (24. Februar 2012)

Thumbs up!!!
Was die Diskussion angeht die hier grad läuft sehe ich auch so, dass wir eine offene Gruppe sind bei der jeder der Interesse hat sich gern mal einklinken kann.Dabei sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass jeder auf eigenes Risiko fährt.Allerdings hatte ich bisher auch nicht das Gefühl mit Leuten unterwegs zu sein, die sich da völlig falsch einschätzen was den Skill oder die Kondition angeht.Auf den letzten Mann/Frau wird gewartet ob oben oder unten am Berg ist für mich dabei völlig nebensächlich.
Wenn wir anfangen uns die Beine zu rasieren und lieber Slicks fahren, dann reden wir nochmal über das Thema 
@dirk:Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nie durch irgendetwas gestört gefühlt und würde mich freuen wenn du weiterhin mit uns tourst.
Was den Umgang mit den SPots angeht sollte allen klar sein was Micha bereits geschrieben hat!
Stammtisch find ich super, bin nur dieses WE komplett raus da die Familie ruft. Am nächsten WOchenende hätte ich aber mal wieder beide Tage Zeit mich schmutzig zu machen und Leute zu überfahren! 
Schönen Gruß an alle!


----------



## cn_cologne (24. Februar 2012)

@Micha:  19:30 Chlodwig Eck geht klar. 

Prost,
Carsten


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Februar 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ...bin nur dieses WE komplett raus da die Familie ruft.



Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass die Familie plötzlich wichtiger ist als wir...  
Trotzdem ein schönes WE Dir!


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. Februar 2012)

Dann also heute Abend, 19:30 im Chlodwig Eck.  Freue mich schon!

Freier Tag, trübes Wetter, zu viel Freizeit, Internetanschluss... da kommt dann sowas bei raus:





War aber ein richtiges Schnapperl, neu und mit 350er Feder. 
Bin schon saugespannt, wie sich das Ding anfühlt.


----------



## Steve122 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab ja lange nicht mehr reinschauen können und war auch etwas entsetzt wie sich der Threat entwickelt hat, aber ich glaube Micha, Fabian und Dennis haben da ziemlich genau meine Meinung getroffen, weshalb ich hier nicht unnötig das Thema vertiefen möchte. Mit Dirk habe ich persönlich darüber gesprochen und so werde ich es auch dabei belassen. Eine Sache wollte ich aber aus eigenem Interesse noch ansprechen: 



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die Ecke ist ein wenig Körniger als der Rhein Sieg Kreis^^


@Ralph: Ich glaube du mußt mal mit mir ins Siebengebirge, danach wirst du wohl überzeugt sein, dass der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis doch auch ein wenig "körniger" als der Lüderich ist. 

Zur Wochenendplanung werde ich mich für dieses WE wohl vorerst raushalten müssen, da mein Reverb Ölzug noch am Lenker baumelt und das Rad noch mit 6kg Schlamm am Rahmen im Keller steht. Ich hab es aber trotz anstrengender Woche mit der Telekom Bilanz Pressekonferenz geschafft einen Wasseranschluss mit Gardena Schlauch zu installieren, also hätten wir in Zukunft für Ausfahrten im raum Sickburg auf jedenfall eine Zentrale Anlaufstelle um die Bikes abzuspritzen. Je nachdem wie ich am Samstag mein Bike in Schuss bekomme würde ich allerdings am Sonntag doch eine Ausfahrt nicht ganz aus dem Hinterkopf verlieren wollen. Vorrausgesetzt wieder im Umkreis von 30km und nicht vor 13 Uhr. Wetter soll ja eh beschissen werden. Ich denke, dass der Lüderich da am wenigsten verschlammt sein wird, aber ich bin da offen.

Für heute Abend muss ich mal gucken, wie ich es mit dem Einkauf schaffe, aber evtl. geselle ich mich zu euch. Ich klingel dann aufm Handy durch. @Fabian: Falls ich fahre, soll ich dich mitnehmen?

Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin78 (24. Februar 2012)

Mhh. wäre ja gerne heute abend und am WE mit dabei gewesen, das wird aber wohl nichts, da ich hier auf der Arbeit grade ne schöne Erkältung ausbrüte... Euch aber viel Spaß heute abend und auf den Trails, ich klink mich wieder ein....

Grüße Martin


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Februar 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> @Ralph: Ich glaube du mußt mal mit mir ins Siebengebirge, danach wirst du wohl überzeugt sein, dass der Rhein-Sieg-Kreis doch auch ein wenig "körniger" als der Lüderich ist.



Steve, ich kenne das Siebengebirge. Teilweise zu Fuß und teilweise von ein paar Jährchen schon da ein paar Touren gefahren. Kommt immer auf die Routenführung an, wie körnig das Ding ist!

Hab noch einen Platz in der Karre frei für morgen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich starte um 12:00 Uhr ab Köln, geht ab 14 Uhr los. Wenn jemand mit will... free for all.


----------



## Steve122 (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich bin raus für morgen. Leider ist an der Remote nicht nur der Schlauch abgerissen, sondern hat den Ventilkopf direkt mal mit zerstört.
Muss mir jetzt erstmal das Hose Barb Ersatzteil bestellen, dann kann es weiter gehen. 

Zudem sind meine beiden Räder gerade so schön sauber und das Torque hat doch schon mehr Kratzer am Oberrohr als das Nerve, daher warte ich jetzt erstmal auf bessere Bedingungen mit weniger Schlamm und damit Sturzgefahr. 

Wünsche euch nen angenehmen Samstag Abend.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## MagicX79 (25. Februar 2012)

Halt mich morgen wahrscheinlich auch zurück. Solltet Ihr irgendwo fahren
sagt kurz bescheid evtl. kann ich es dann kurzfristig doch einrichten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Februar 2012)

Bei mir geht es heute in die letzte Runde der Badezimmerrenovierung. D.h. nachmittags streichen, abends dann vielleicht noch ne kleine Rheinrunde. Jemand dabei?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Februar 2012)

Bei nicht Regen würde ich zum ausrollen nach dem WE auf dem Hardtail dranhängen... bin aber noch in Burscheid!


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Februar 2012)

Vor 20:00 wird das eh nix bei mir.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Februar 2012)

Ruf durch, wenn du los willst. Ich muss noch die Schlammpackung von der Kleidung und dem Bike loswerden


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Februar 2012)

Wer hätte denn morgen, am Montag ab 12:00, Interesse an einer Tour durch das Siebengebirge? 
Bei starkem Regen fahre ich nicht. Bei leichten Schauern würde ich es mir "antun".  
Wird wahrscheinlich sowieso von unten nasser werden als von oben.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Februar 2012)

Also da wäre ich auch dabei... wenn wir in der Nähe von einer Tankstelle mit Waschbox starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich werde meinen mobilen Sprüher und nen Wasserkanister mitnehmen. Zum Entfernen des gröbsten Drecks reicht das allemal.


----------



## Steve122 (26. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich raus, muss arbeiten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Februar 2012)

Muss mal dringends absagen für heute Micha! Meine Klamotten sind noch alle nass und das Bike braucht nach dem Wochenende eine Wellnesskur. Und ich schleppe mich unter argem Ping Treppen hoch, benötige somit auch eine Wellnesskur.

Denke ich würde dich heute komplett ausbremsen, wie ich mich zur Zeit fühle... bzw. glaub ich nicht, dass ich heute in der Lage bin, Höhenmeter im Siebengebirge zu vernichten 

Würde einer Rheinrunde heute aber nicht abgeneigt sein. Matsch meide ich mal besser.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. Februar 2012)

Wie schauts am Wochenende aus? Fällt dieses mal etwas länger aus da Freitag und Montag frei 
Wenns keine Tour wird evt. nur etwas Hüpfen in F.Bach?


----------



## rockbumper (27. Februar 2012)

Etwas Hüpfen hört sich doch gut an. 

Bei mir in der Region gibts reichlich Berge, aber wos den Berg runter geht muss man auch wieder rauf, mal en bissel Spaß ohne groß hm machen. 
Wenns vom Termin passt schliss ich mich gerne an. 
Morgen bin ich in DN mich mal en bissel austoben, da war ich früher immer mit dem BMX, das wird lustig. 

Gruß rockbumper


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre am Sonntag auch dabei. Kann aber noch nicht sagen, ob mir dann der Sinn eher nach Tour oder nach Parksession steht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mal das Touren für das kommende WE ganz nach hinten stellen. Genug gelitten die letzten drei Tage


----------



## flow0923 (28. Februar 2012)

@Micha: Da lässt man dich mal ein paar Tage allein und dann kommt sowas bei raus Ist das ein Vivid? Macht auf jeden Fall was her von der Optik.
Was das WE angeht könnte ich an beiden Tagen.Wettermäßig solls ja richtig gut werden, sodass ich dann eher zu einer Tour neigen würde.Vielleicht ma endlich ALtenberg antesten oder nach Glüder?!? 
Meine Laune ist auch schlagartig besser geworden als die Temperaturen den Nordpol verlassen haben! Jetzt kanns wieder richtig losgehen!!!


----------



## ofi (28. Februar 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Was das WE angeht könnte ich an beiden Tagen.Wettermäßig solls ja richtig gut werden, sodass ich dann eher zu einer Tour neigen würde.Vielleicht ma endlich ALtenberg antesten oder nach Glüder?!?



Ich wär dabei! Um Altenberg kenn ich recht viel, durch Glüder bin ich lediglich mal durchgefahren. Mir wär Samstag lieber als Sonntag bin aber relativ flexibel. Wenns Sonntag wird und Micha sein Auto hat, könnten wir noch ein paar Kilometer weiter nach Solingen zum Burgholz fahren. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das dem ein oder anderen hier besser gefällt als Altenberg ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Februar 2012)

@Ofi

Um Solingen rum wäre ich dabei. Bin nur einmal auf einer Tour mit Cycleman (Lokal mit Shop in Solingen) dort gewesen. 

@Fabian

Freitag und Samstag würde ich mich mal nach Hopevalley wagen. Denke die Tage Krankheitspause und dann eher Abfahrtsorientiert sollte meinem Immunsystem besser tun, als direkt zu Touren.

@flow

Um Altenberg hab ich den ein oder anderen Einstieg erspäht. Der Tour am Sonntag hat das Programm dort angeschnitten. Der tricky Stuff ist dort aber z.Zt. noch feucht und schlammig (sprich Wurzeln und Steine sind glatt).


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Februar 2012)

Yes! Der Vivid 4.1 ist angekommen. Hoffentlich treffen die Buchsen heute auch noch ein... bin heiß auf eine Proberunde. 

Mein Alpinist wird immer schwerer... 


PS: Ich kann dieses Mal nur am Sonntag fahren. Eine Endurotour bei Solingen, Glüder oder auch Altenberg fände ich super!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Februar 2012)

Moin,

gerade etwas gefunden...

https://www.facebook.com/events/353853804634945/

Werd mich da anmelden... noch jemand Lust, Zeit und Interesse?

@micha

Da hast du aber ein schönes neues Medion-Notebook  Der Aufkleber von dem Dämpfer wirkt da aber etwas deplaziert!

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## rockbumper (29. Februar 2012)

@BikeMike78

Scheiß aufs Gewischt oder willst du die Alpen überqueren, ich sag nur eins no mercy 

Geiles Teil 

Gruß rockbumper


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Februar 2012)

Jungens... hab da eben etwas festgestellt und meine Anmeldung für den Siegerland-Mega gecanceld. Da bin ich schon in den Südalpen in Frankreich und ziehe Furchen in den Boden bei dem Originalrennen 

@rockbumper

Vorteil bei Feder ist ja, dass die Dinger nicht so Wartungsintensiv sind und halten. Der Freeride Alpencross wird bei mir jedenfalls mit Federfahrwerk gefahren. Ebenso find ich, spricht so ein Fahrwerk besser an als Luft.


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Februar 2012)

> Hoffentlich treffen die Buchsen heute auch noch ein... bin heiß auf eine Proberunde.


Schau mal in meiner Signatur-Ansprechverhalten,Verschleiß und kosten sind deutlich geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Februar 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Schau mal in meiner Signatur-Ansprechverhalten,Verschleiß und kosten sind deutlich geringer.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, zumindest Ersteres.


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Februar 2012)

Nach über einem Jahr im alten Big Hit das bei jedem Wetter gefahren wurde habe ich lediglich die Kunstoffgleitlager für 2,50 tauschen müssen.
Die originalen Buchsen waren fast immer nach mehreren Wochen fritte,selbst das Aluminium der Buchsen selber war schnell verschlissen.
Damit sollte zur Haltbarkeit und zu der Kostenersparnis alles gesagt sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Februar 2012)

War das jetzt ein Statement in meine Richtung?
Hab das Set jetzt erst seit 2 Wochen, daher kann ich mir auf die Haltbarkeit noch keine Meinung bilden. Das Set ist aber top verarbeitet, das stimmt.


----------



## Fabian93 (29. Februar 2012)

> War das jetzt ein Statement in meine Richtung?


Nein, wollte nur verdeutlichen wie die Vorteile auf Dauer aussehen 



> Freitag und Samstag würde ich mich mal nach Hopevalley wagen. Denke die  Tage Krankheitspause und dann eher Abfahrtsorientiert sollte meinem  Immunsystem besser tun, als direkt zu Touren.


Wäre dann am Samstag dabei, wer noch?


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag auch spontan mit.

Danke auch für den Tipp mit den Buchsen. 
Die werde ich mal antesten. Fürs Erste habe ich mir aber einen Satz Originalbuchsen bestellt. Ein Montagewerkzeug ist auch dabei. Der Wechsel an sich ist easy zu machen? Oder sollte ich auf bestimmte Punkte achten? Habe bisher noch nie Buchsen wechseln müssen...


----------



## Steve122 (29. Februar 2012)

So, Reverb ist wieder am funktionuckeln. 
Für dieses Wochenende wäre ich auch an beiden Tagen Verfügbar.
Ich hätte aber mal Lust einfach nur zu hopsen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. März 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag auch spontan mit.
> 
> Danke auch für den Tipp mit den Buchsen.
> Die werde ich mal antesten. Fürs Erste habe ich mir aber einen Satz Originalbuchsen bestellt. Ein Montagewerkzeug ist auch dabei. Der Wechsel an sich ist easy zu machen? Oder sollte ich auf bestimmte Punkte achten? Habe bisher noch nie Buchsen wechseln müssen...



Sind die Einteilig oder zweiteilig? Einteilige kannst du mit ein wenig Handkraft auch selber einpressen an einer glatten, festen Oberfläche. Oder schau mal in die von Fabian besagte Signatur. Stephan hat da auch ein Werkzeug für entwickelt. Oder halt Baumarkt, da bleibt aber die Frage im Raum, welches Material verwendet wird!

Nebenbei, hab einen Startplatz zu vergeben für den Siegerland Megavalanche... Anmeldung ging da flotter als ich gedacht habe von statten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2012)

Die Sets vom Huber sind 2- oder 3-teilig und verwenden, statt der im Dämpfer original verbauten Metallbushings, Igus-Gleitlager.
Die Metallbushings habe ich auch mit Selbstbauwerkzeug und sanfter Gewalt nicht rausbekommen, habe ich bei Cycle Werxx machen lassen. Der Rest war auch ohne Werkzeug kein Problem.

Also ich kann die Dinger aus bisheriger Erfahrung nur empfehlen. Allerdings fahre ich am Bigbike auch seit 4 Jahren Originalbuchsen und kann über eine so kurze Haltbarkeit wie Fabian nicht bestätigen. Während der Lagerpflege halt mal mit abfetten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. März 2012)

Denke bei dem Stuff, welchen Fabian fährt, da sind die Belastungen dann teilweise punktueller und heftiger... da schlagen schneller die Lager aus!


----------



## on any sunday (1. März 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Nebenbei, hab einen Startplatz zu vergeben für den Siegerland Megavalanche... Anmeldung ging da flotter als ich gedacht habe von statten.



Haste mal einen Link? Bin ja nicht ganz unbegabt bei der Inderned Suche, aber dazu finde ich nüscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (1. März 2012)

Wäre am Samstag auch dabei. Wobei ich zum hüpfen lieber
zu den Filthys fahren würde. 

Wäre da wer dabei?

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Fabian93 (1. März 2012)

Wenn ichs Auto bekomme definitiv,denke das sollte klappen.
Dafür muss ich heute den Garten umgraben 

Edit: Malmedy wär auch eine Alternative, da wo das Rasenrennen in Olpe war sollen auch schicke angelegte Strecken sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. März 2012)

@on_any_sunday

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Organisator wird alles Wissenswerte über Facebook verbreitet

https://www.facebook.com/events/353853804634945/

Falls du meinen Startplatz möchtest, sag kurz bescheid, dass die das Umschreiben können. Schreib denen dann eine E-Mail.

@Fabian93

Wegen den Strecken bei Fahlenscheid würde ich, bevor da gefahren wird, die Froerider mal anschreiben. Mit einem kleinem Obulus kann man da eventuell ohne Probleme fahren und ist auch noch über deren Verein dann an dem Tag der Benutzung versichert.

Gibt es zum Bikepark auch englische Infos?


----------



## flow0923 (2. März 2012)

Also ich stell nochmal Altenberg in den Raum.Allerdings könnte ich mich auch für Solingen erwärmen.Anfahrt mit der Bahn etwa 20 min. ICh würd gern mal wieder ein bisschen touren in einer Umgebung die ich noch nicht kenne.Außerdem soll das Wetter dann ja doch ganz gut werden.Man könnte auch mit der Bahn bis Odental fahren und dann ca 8 Kilometer nach ALtenberg [email protected]:Wenn du also Lust hast würde ich Morgen in Altenberg starten. Möchte sich da jemand mit einklincken? Ich schau heute ABend nochmal rein.Sonst auch gern per Handy.
@all: DIeses Endurorennen das NIFAN da gepostet hat sieht ganz interessant aus.Hätte jemand von euch Lust da mit zu machen? Bzw. Weisst du obs noch Startplätze gibt Ralph?


----------



## flow0923 (2. März 2012)

Wenns gar nicht anders geht kann man auch die Filthys mit einem Besuch beehren^^


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps mit den Buchsen. Im dem Dämpfer waren sogar schon Gleitlager verbaut, deshalb konnte ich für eine Probefahrt die originalen Buchsen nehmen.

Morgen bin ich leider raus, aber am Sonntag möchte ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Kommt jemand am Sonntag mit auf Tour? Altenberg, Glüder, Solingen... ich bin für alles offen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. März 2012)

Gleitlager/Bushings sind immer drin, nur in Deinem Fall halt welche aus Stahl.

Insofern ich meine Bremsen wieder zum einigermaßen funktionieren bringe klinge ich mich auch gerne ein. Chancen stehen aber nicht so gut.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @all: DIeses Endurorennen das NIFAN da gepostet hat sieht ganz interessant aus.Hätte jemand von euch Lust da mit zu machen? Bzw. Weisst du obs noch Startplätze gibt Ralph?



Laut dem Veranstalter sollte man sich aber schnell anmelden, da die Startplätze schon fast alle weg sind. Einfach eine Mail über den Facebook-Links schreiben, welchen ich weiter oben schonmal geposted habe!

@all

Wäre theoretisch auch dabei. Mir egal, wie immer Hauptsache rauf aufs Rad. Wollte zwar heute schon etwas Trailshredden betreiben. Mir hat aber meine Nachtrunde gestern so ziemlich den konditionellen KO für heute beschert. Naja, was bringen Sprinteinlagen am Rheinufer mit ´nem Freireiter... Muskelspacken, und zwar 1a.

Kann jetzt wenigstens in aller Ruhe mal die Schaltung wieder einstellen nach der Sauerei am letzten Wochenende.

Mir wäre Altenberg ganz recht, denke aber, das wird an dem Problem der motorisierten Untersätze scheitern. Präferiere so dann mal Solingen. Filthys wären auch nett, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Fabian93 (2. März 2012)

Filthy Trails wäre zwar cool, etwas mehr Abwechslung würde Malmedy wohl mitbringen, hat man auch eine Dh Strecke.
Insgesamt soll der Park echt gut sein, könnt hier ja mal schauen :

http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/présentation/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> Wer will jetzt nochmal wann wohin?



Samstag: Reisegruppe Malmedy oder Filthies
Sonntag: Reisegruppe Glüder oder Altenberg
- Micha

​Kann sich ja jeder mal entsprechend namentlich eintragen.

Die Idee mit dem Carsharing finde ich super!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2012)

Na super... und nun? Chaos!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2012)

Ganz was vergessen:

Samstag: Reisegruppe Malmedy oder Filthies
- Ralph
Sonntag: Reisegruppe Glüder oder Altenberg
- Micha


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. März 2012)

Wieviele Plätze (mit Bikes) gibts nach Malmedy?


----------



## Fabian93 (2. März 2012)

> Samstag: Reisegruppe Malmedy oder Filthies
> - Ralph


+Fabian


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. März 2012)

Wann und wo ist Start?
Ich schaue nochmal gg. 10 Uhr rein, vielleicht gibts dann einen Überblick über die Mitfahrmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravity87 (2. März 2012)

Morgen Stadtwald Köln????

Wäre dabei....

Bitte nur um kurze Info.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2012)

Bisher niemand Lust auf Glüder-Tour am Sonntag? 

Auf Malmedy hätte ich ja auch extremst Lust, aber es steht morgen eine Familienfeier an (Pflichtprogramm). 

Hier noch was zum Gucken:


----------



## Fabian93 (2. März 2012)

Glüder-tour wäre ich auch dabei
Nach Malmedy würde ich aber auch nur fahren, wenn noch ein paar von euch dabei sind


----------



## flow0923 (2. März 2012)

FÜr Malmedy kriegen wir wohl nicht genug Autos zusammen.Also ich werd entweder nach Solingen oder nach Altenberg fahren.ICh telefonier gleich noch mit Ofi und mach das fest.Dann schreib ich nochmal schnell


----------



## MagicX79 (2. März 2012)

Also Jungs, ich komm dann morgen wohl noch Glüder oder Altenberg mit!



> Nach Malmedy würde ich aber auch nur fahren, wenn noch ein paar von euch dabei sind


Seh ich auch so.

@Micha

Nice !!!!!


----------



## flow0923 (2. März 2012)

Viel CHaos hier  ICh werde morgen fürh nochmal posten ob Altenberg steht.WEnn nicht fahre ich spontan nach Overath gegen Mittag.
SOnntag hab ich dann leider doch keine Zeit.
@Micha: Fehlt nur noch die Doppelbrücke.Sieht schon nach Arbeitstier aus mit dem Dämpfer!


----------



## gravity87 (2. März 2012)

Fährt morgen keiner nach Köln zum Stadtwald?


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, grundsätzlich hätte ich/wir auch Interesse an Malmedy. Irgendwie kompliziert das heute mit der Abstimmerei 

Vielleicht wäre es grunsätzlich eine Idee, den Tourenfred von Nifan in der IG für sowas zu nutzen. Quasi einer als Leader stellt die Tour mit Datum rein und wer Interesse hat, kann sich drunterschreiben oder auch wieder austragen. So haben wir die Tourenorga zum einen gebündelt, ist nicht mehr öffentlich einsehbar und der Hauptfred hier wird nicht zugepostet.

Ansonsten würde ich morgen auch Overath planen, aber eher Endurotour als reines DH-Hopping.
@Gravity: Kannst Dich ja auch da reinhäbgen, Flow, was ist mit Dir?


----------



## MagicX79 (2. März 2012)

@Micha
Wäre Sonntag auch dabei wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

@Hagen & Flo
Overath passt mir natürlich auch morgen ^^


----------



## Fabian93 (2. März 2012)

Würde sagen das mit Malmedy verschieben wir, dann planen wir am besten auch mal etwas früher.So kurzfristig ist das recht stressig.
Durch Mattes hätten wir dann auch noch ein Auto mehr. Winterberg wird wohl Anfang April wieder aufmachen.

Sonntag scheinen ja die meisten dabei zu sein.Komme dann auch, werde morgen den Schulkrams komplett fertig machen.



> @Micha: Fehlt nur noch die Doppelbrücke.Sieht schon nach Arbeitstier aus mit dem Dämpfer!


Können da mal eine reinbauen, konnte heute nicht anders und hab ne Dorado gekauft. Wirklich brauchen tu ich die ja nicht, ging aber nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravity87 (2. März 2012)

Termin für morgen Stadtwald ist unter Last Minute Biking zu finden!!!

Also wer lust und Zeit hat kann sich eintragen......


----------



## flow0923 (2. März 2012)

Also dann mach ich jetzt mal eine klare Ansage: Morgen,ca 12.00h in Overath am Cyriax.ICh nehm die Bahn um 11.24 vom HBF aus.Wer bock hat steigt mit ein.Jedermann/frau ist gern gesehen.
@Dennis:Wäre cool wenn du den Guide machst.^^ 
Bis Morgen und gute Nacht


----------



## MagicX79 (2. März 2012)

@Flo
Denke das krieg ich hin 

Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2012)

Bin raus für heute. Mir steht es absolut nicht nach Touren in Overath. Werd mal klassisch einfach den Berg runter rollen und wieder hochschieben. Bisschen am Setup rumspielen.

Schau heute nochmal rein, ob sich was getan hat wegen morgen, würde mich aus organisatorischen Gründen für Solingen entscheiden, da das Problem mit den Autos dann wegfällt.

Ja, Leute, Touren Offtopic^^


----------



## flow0923 (3. März 2012)

bin dann auf dem weg und gelobe hiermit nurnoch die IG für Tourentermine zu nutzen 
Bis gleich!


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. März 2012)

Dann machen wir doch für morgen Solingen fest.
NIFAN, stellst Du bitte einen Treffpunkt in die IG? Ich plädiere für Startzeit vor Ort um 12:00.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. März 2012)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Runterfahren ging heute, hochschieben und ich hab Lunge gespuckt.

Denke bei einer Tour morgen werde ich durchhängen, treibe mich also morgen auch wieder da rum, wo ich heute gewesen bin. Stimmung war echt chillig und die Leute waren da eher auf Bergab als auf Jumpen eingestellt.

Rein von meiner Planung her, da eigentlich nur noch 4 Monate bis zum Mega sind, werde ich mich jetzt alle zwei Wochen bei Touren einklinken... die Rest der Zeit das Material fordern.

Freue mich dann mal nächstes Wochenende auf eine Tour mit euch!


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2012)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine trailige Runde durchs Siebengebirge? Ich habe nämlich frei und starte um 11:00 in Köln-Süd.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2012)

Too late 
Warum nun doppelgleisige Verabredungen? Wer zuerst zusagt hat gewonnen? Und ich dachte, wir wollen Touren, erst recht so sensible wie Naturpark Siebengebirge, nicht im öffentlichen Part bekanntgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (4. März 2012)

Ach Leute, langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf die immergleichen Diskussionen. 

Warum muss hier sofort mit negativem Unterton kommentiert werden, wenn ich nach Mitfahrern für eine Tour sowohl hier im Thread als auch in der IG anfrage? 
Das ist doch ganz allein meine Entscheidung! Ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet, um gleichgesinnte Biker kennen zu lernen und mich für gemeinsame Ausfahrten zu verabreden.
Natürlich würde es mich freuen, wenn morgen jemand aus der IG Zeit hätte, um mit mir eine Runde zu drehen, aber ich will es mir auch nicht verbauen (lassen), hier im Thread neue Mitfahrer kennen zu lernen. 
Ich möchte einfach keinem exclusiven Grüppchen angehören, das sich nach außen hin abschottet. Das widerspricht meinem Verständnis von der Ausübung unseres Sports und auch meiner privaten Grundeinstellung.

Zum Thema sensible Fahrgebiete: 
Warum sollte ich mich hier im Thread nicht ganz allgemein gesprochen für Touren verabreden können? Das Siebengebirge ist ein öffentlich zugängliches Naherholungsgebiet. Es gab gibt und wird immer Biker dort geben. 
Natürlich werde ich hier nicht öffentlich dazu animieren auf illegalen Wegen zu fahren und das werde ich hier im Thread auch nicht von anderen tolerieren. Selbstverständlich fahre ich im Siebengebirge ausschließlich auf genehmigten Forstwegen über 2m Breite.


Leben und leben lassen und nicht immer gleich alles so eng sehen...


----------



## Fabian93 (4. März 2012)

> Ich möchte einfach keinem exclusiven Grüppchen angehören, das sich nach  außen hin abschottet. Das widerspricht meinem Verständnis von der  Ausübung unseres Sports und auch meiner privaten Grundeinstellung.



100% Zustimm!

Ein Thread in der IG pro Touretc. finde ich gut, man sieht auf einen Blick wann und wo man sich anschließen könnte.
Ohne Tourenausschreibung im öffentlichen wär die Gruppe wohl ein gutes Stück kleiner, ich persönlich hätte dann auch nie die Chance erhalten mitzufahren.

Das mit dem Siebengebirge sollte man insgesamt nicht ganz so kritisch sehen. Die wahl der richtigen Tage+ Uhrzeit beeinflusst die Begegnung Biker<--> Wanderer schon enorm.



> Natürlich werde ich hier nicht öffentlich dazu animieren auf illegalen  Wegen zu fahren und das werde ich hier im Thread auch nicht von anderen  tolerieren. Selbstverständlich fahre ich im Siebengebirge ausschließlich  auf genehmigten Forstwegen über 2m Breite.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2012)

Darum geht es auch garnicht, hier was exklusives aufzubauschen. Ich schaue mich auch um, wo ich ab und an mal mitfahren kann um neue Strecken und Gegenden kennenzulernen. Mich haben damals die Frosthelms mal unter die Fittiche genommen und mich im Bergischen "eingeführt". Oder die Cycleman-Touren, richtig nette Sachen und sowas gönne ich jedem Newsbie bzw. Zuzügler.

Aber was hier teilweise produziert wird, ist etwas daneben, sorry. Macht es von mir aus lächerlich, so wie ich halte mich an die 2m Regelung oder denkt mal drüber nach. Nicht nur ich sehe es scheinbar manchmal als kritisch an. Siehe bspw. on any sunday.
Ich habe auch nichts gegen 7GB als Bikerevier, absolut nicht, mich kotzt die dort teilweise herrschende Situation auch an, aber solche Verabredungen gehören nicht öffentlich.


----------



## ofi (4. März 2012)

Na dann können wir den Thread ja auch gleich dicht machen. Micha hat weder Treffpunkte noch Trails genannt. Es gibt diverse andere Threads in denen sich eigentlich nur im 7G verabredet wird, schimpf doch da mal...


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2012)

Kannst Du differenzieren?
Und speziell auf 7GB. Nur weil es andere tun, ist es ok und nachahmenswert? Sind wir jetzt im Kindergarten?


----------



## ofi (4. März 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt im Kindergarten?



Kommt mir fast so vor, im Kindergarten heißt es auch immer:"DAS darfst du nicht!" 
Sorry, wir sind alle alt genug und ich hab hier noch niemanden kennengelernt, der sich nicht benehmen kann.
Vielleicht ist es aber tatsächlich besser, sich nur noch per Tele zu verabreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. März 2012)

Mir langt es langsam... "Ich halte mich an die 2m Regel".... NOT

Und der Heiligenschein inklusive... 

Meine Fresse, ist das hier zum Trailtourenpuff verkommen?

Mehr fahren... weniger posten. Ich halt mich ab jetzt hier raus... auch wegen dem Threadtitel. Regional bewegen wir uns nicht mehr in Köln... cya in the ig^^


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2012)

ofi schrieb:


> Kommt mir fast so vor, im Kindergarten heißt es auch immer:"DAS darfst du nicht!"
> Sorry, wir sind alle alt genug und ich hab hier noch niemanden kennengelernt, der sich nicht benehmen kann.
> Vielleicht ist es aber tatsächlich besser, sich nur noch per Tele zu verabreden...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Mir langt es langsam... "Ich halte mich an die 2m Regel".... NOT
> 
> Und der Heiligenschein inklusive...
> 
> Meine Fresse, ist das hier zum Trailtourenpuff verkommen?



Alles klar


----------



## Steve122 (4. März 2012)

Was ich recht schade finde ist, dass hier Grundsatzdiskussionen geführt werden, die man wesentlich leichter im persönlichen Gespräch bei einer Ausfahrt besprechen hätte können. Da es aber komplett öffentlich hier passiert, verschandelt unser schöner Threat leider zu einem "ja aber... ne aber.. doch ich hab aber recht..."  Ding.

Mitlerweile gibt es meiner Meinung nach geradezu eine Gegenbewegung zu der eigentlichen Intention von Micha hier neue nette Leute zum Fahren zu finden. Was andere jetzt von uns denken mögen ist jetzt leider fraglich, da es hier gerade drunter und drüber geht, aber leider nicht um das aktuelle Thema des Threats: WIr wollen mit netten Leuten fahren um neue Trails zu finden und kennen zu lernen.

So und jetzt reißt euch mal alle zusammen und hört auf mit Moralaposteln in Foren um sich zu schmeißen. Sowas bespricht man wegen seiner Komplexität des Themas lieber bei nem Stammtisch oder bei einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. März 2012)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Was ich recht schade finde ist, dass hier Grundsatzdiskussionen geführt werden, die man wesentlich leichter im persönlichen Gespräch bei einer Ausfahrt besprechen hätte können. Da es aber komplett öffentlich hier passiert, verschandelt unser schöner Threat leider zu einem "ja aber... ne aber.. doch ich hab aber recht..."  Ding.
> 
> Mitlerweile gibt es meiner Meinung nach geradezu eine Gegenbewegung zu der eigentlichen Intention von Micha hier neue nette Leute zum Fahren zu finden. Was andere jetzt von uns denken mögen ist jetzt leider fraglich, da es hier gerade drunter und drüber geht, aber leider nicht um das aktuelle Thema des Threats: WIr wollen mit netten Leuten fahren um neue Trails zu finden und kennen zu lernen.
> 
> So und jetzt reißt euch mal alle zusammen und hört auf mit Moralaposteln in Foren um sich zu schmeißen. Sowas bespricht man wegen seiner Komplexität des Themas lieber bei nem Stammtisch oder bei einer Ausfahrt.



Steve, vielen Dank für diesen Post.  Das spricht mir (und ich nehme an auch eingen Anderen) aus der Seele und bringt es gut auf den Punkt wie ich finde. 
Ich persönlich habe meine Ansichten zu den aktuell diskutierten Themen hinreichend geäußert und werde mich an solchen Diskussionen nicht mehr beteiligen, wenn sie hier im Thread geführt werden.

Sicherlich ist die Situation und das Verhalten vieler Biker im Siebengebirge diskussionswürdig, aber dies hier ist nicht der passende Ort dafür. Also bitte für derartige Diskussionen einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, in der IG weiterführen oder im persönlichen Gespräch (Stammtisch oder Tour).


----------



## rockbumper (5. März 2012)

@BikeMike

Ich hätte mich heute gerne angeschlossen, aber bei uns Schneit es .
Ich halt den thread im Auge und meld mich wenn es bei mir mal für ne Tour mit euch passt.   
Vielleicht seit ihr auch noch mal in der Eifel.


Gruß rockbumper


----------



## flow0923 (5. März 2012)

ICh hoffe ihr habt trotz des Wetters gestern eine schöne TOur gehabt?!? Ich hab grad bei Facebook gesehen, dass Winterberg versucht zu den Osterferien, oder halt dem 31.3, die Pforten zu öffnen.Vielleicht is es dann noch was kalt zum zelten aber mit ein paar Leuten ein nettes Gästehaus für ein WOchenende zu finden sollte doch kein Proble sein oder?


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ICh hoffe ihr habt trotz des Wetters gestern eine schöne TOur gehabt?!? Ich hab grad bei Facebook gesehen, dass Winterberg versucht zu den Osterferien, oder halt dem 31.3, die Pforten zu öffnen.Vielleicht is es dann noch was kalt zum zelten aber mit ein paar Leuten ein nettes Gästehaus für ein WOchenende zu finden sollte doch kein Proble sein oder?



Super Idee! Wenn der Termin passt schließe ich mich an. Allerdings bin ich mit meinen Kindern vom 10.04.-14.04. auf Ferienfreizeit... im Sauerland.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ICh hoffe ihr habt trotz des Wetters gestern eine schöne TOur gehabt?!? Ich hab grad bei Facebook gesehen, dass Winterberg versucht zu den Osterferien, oder halt dem 31.3, die Pforten zu öffnen.Vielleicht is es dann noch was kalt zum zelten aber mit ein paar Leuten ein nettes Gästehaus für ein WOchenende zu finden sollte doch kein Proble sein oder?



Beim Zelten bin ich definitiv raus   ... aber FeWo für ein Wochenende bin ich am Start.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. März 2012)

Fewo Braun, Kapellenstr. 1 kann ich durchaus empfehlen.


----------



## Fabian93 (5. März 2012)

Wir haben letztes Jahr anfang April dort gezeltet, mit anständiger Iso/Thermarestmatte und gutem Schlafsack wars kein Problem.
Sobald morgens die Sonne dann aufgetaucht war wurde es direkt angenehm warm.
Wird dieses Jahr bei uns wohl auch wieder so laufen, so viele Bikeparkbesuche wie letztes Jahr gehen leider ziehmlich ins Geld.
Mit Schülerbudget muss man da schauen wo man bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. März 2012)

40 Euro sprengt da auch mein Budget für Winterberg in der FeWo da. Nur für den Hügel hoch und runter da... Kaffeekocher auf Gasflamme tun es auch. Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt Erdboden sein.


----------



## flow0923 (6. März 2012)

Sehr schön.Danke für den Tip Ferkel.Dann mach ich mich mal schlau.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2012)

Ernüchternd, wieviel Spass man auch mit einfachem Material haben kann. Schätze aber, bei dem Verschleiss ist es letzten Endes nicht unbedingt günstiger.

Körbchen vorne drann hätte ich noch lustiger gefunden


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. März 2012)

Ich wäre mal dafür, dass mit den DB Rädern zu machen 

Das sind wenigstens Eingelenker^^


----------



## flow0923 (6. März 2012)

Skill comes first  Super der Typ^^


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. März 2012)

Im schweissen kann der auch was


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. März 2012)

Ernüchternd... 

Solch eine Kontrolle und so viel Gefühl fürs Bike werde ich wohl nie haben.


----------



## rockbumper (6. März 2012)

Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, ich hab zum Geburtstag en BMX bekommen und mein Bruder hat sich in meinem alten Klapprad ne Stange einschweißen lassen und dann gings ab in den Wald.
Bin letzte Woche noch mal da gefahren. Die Kiddys die da jetzt mit ihren Dirts, Freerides oder sonst noch was fahren glauben sie haben die Trails entdeckt, dabei sind wir da schon vor en ¼ Jahrhundert unterwegs gewesen, mit Teilen wie die es nicht für möglich halten. 

Mann bin ich Alt 


Gruß rockbumper


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. März 2012)

Deswegen find ich das twentyniner Revival ja nicht unbedingt die schlimmste Verneuerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. März 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> 29er? Willst du "besser über Hindernisse" rollen?



Habs auf denen irgendwie früher als Kind immer geschafft einen Wheelie zu halten... auf den breiten Pellen stell ich mich da irgendwie ab ein paar Metern zu blöd an  naja, für längere Pfützen reicht es


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. März 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht gerade der Wheeliekönig  Ich habs aber auch irgendwann aufgegeben und lieber angefangen Manuals zu üben. Damit kann man - rein theoretisch - aufm Trail mehr anfangen. Aber bei mir reichts zur Zeit grad für die Straße, habs erst letzten Sommer gelernt. Und auch schon Lehrgeld in Form eines gigantischen Bluterguß am Hintern bezahlt
> Wär schön wenns irgendwann mal so aussähe Moutain Bike - How To Manual & Bunnyhop      - YouTube Könnte aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern.... so an die 20-30...



Manual geschieht bei mir irgendwie passiv und intuitiv... vermute mal aber, dass das daran liegt, dass ich auf dem Hardtail groß geworden bin und aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Federgabel dann viel mit dem HR übersurft habe und das Vorderrad in der Luft gewesen ist.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. März 2012)

Bevor der Thread hier in Vergessenheit gerät:
Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf einen gemütlichen Nightride durch den Grüngürtel und/oder am Rhein entlang? Ich würde voraussichtlich um 20:00 starten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. März 2012)

Jop... meld mich mal. Wollte Vormittags eigentlich raus, da ist aber ein Termin bei der Agentur mit dem großen A angesagt. Deswegen kann ich nur im dunklen... bin eh zu hässlich für helles Frühlingswetter^^


----------



## flow0923 (12. März 2012)

Welches Arbeitsgerät soll denn bewegt werden? Hardtail oder Wackelpony?


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. März 2012)

Das Plüschsofa. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. März 2012)

Na toll... das erste Outing für Rahmen mit rosa Fellbezug^^


----------



## ofi (12. März 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread hier in Vergessenheit gerät:
> Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf einen gemütlichen Nightride durch den Grüngürtel und/oder am Rhein entlang? Ich würde voraussichtlich um 20:00 starten.




OK, einen Nightride muss ich ja wenigstens auch gemacht haben bevor es wieder zu lange hell bleibt ;-) 
Wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. März 2012)

Wie wärs um 8 vorm Geißbockheim? Ist für alle recht zentral. Ofi, wir können uns ja dann 15 Minuten vorher an der Skaterampe treffen.


----------



## ofi (12. März 2012)

Na ja, Geißbockheim find ich nicht wirklich zentral aber mir egal. Schaffen wir das in 15 min dahin? Ich hab mich erst heute vom Freitag erholt


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. März 2012)

War eine nette Feierabendrunde mit Ralph und Ofi. 

Ralph, schade, dass Du Dich so früh verabschiedet hast. Beim nächsten Nightride dann aber dafür mit voller Strahlkraft.


----------



## flow0923 (13. März 2012)

ICh bin im Moment leider arbeits und wochenendplanungsbedingt ziemlich voll.ICh wäre gestern echt gern mitgefahren...beim nächsten mal wieder!


----------



## ofi (13. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ICh bin im Moment leider arbeits und wochenendplanungsbedingt ziemlich voll.ICh wäre gestern echt gern mitgefahren...beim nächsten mal wieder!




Ich glaub du musst mal die Prioritäten verlagern, zumindest am Wochenende


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> ICh bin im Moment leider arbeits und wochenendplanungsbedingt ziemlich voll.ICh wäre gestern echt gern mitgefahren...beim nächsten mal wieder!



Falls du Bock hast, können wir ja mal die CC Runde von Weihnachten nochmals fahren. Fand die Runde ganz okay und da reichen dicke die Hardtails.

@mike

Strahlekraft war zwar da... leider war die Konstruktion der Helmlampe an der Schulter garnicht zweckdienlich. Das nächste mal achte ich drauf, wirklich alle Kabel einzustecken^^


----------



## ofi (13. März 2012)

Schade, wir hätten auch ne Runde am Rhein oder durch die Stadt drehen können. Im GG ist grad wieder Krötenwanderung deswegen haben wir die Runde kurz nach dem Geißbockheim in die Stadt verlegt um unnötige Tote zu vermeiden 
Nächstes mal stimmen wir den Treffpunkt hoffentlich besser ab.


----------



## Rhocco (14. März 2012)

Hi. wie schnell und ausdauernd seid ihr denn unterwegs? ich komme aus koln-brück und habe ein Einsteiger hardtail. kann man sich euch anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. März 2012)

Hier wird sich zwar ab und an mal zu CC-Runden verabredet, aber in der Regel betreibt man, Spothopping und da bestimmt unterwegs der Langsamste das Tempo.
Eine gewisse Grundfitness und Ausdauer solltest Du allerdings schon haben.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. März 2012)

ofi schrieb:


> Schade, wir hätten auch ne Runde am Rhein oder durch die Stadt drehen können. Im GG ist grad wieder Krötenwanderung deswegen haben wir die Runde kurz nach dem Geißbockheim in die Stadt verlegt um unnötige Tote zu vermeiden
> Nächstes mal stimmen wir den Treffpunkt hoffentlich besser ab.



Krass, biege gemacht kurz nach mir. Froschschenkelkombinationstollenreifen ist schon :what:


----------



## Fabian93 (15. März 2012)

Hab hier in der Gegend noch einen alten Steinbruch gefunden, zum Teil "etwas" größer als der andere 

Zum Größenvergleich steht da unten das Votec :


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. März 2012)

Wowowowowowowo???


----------



## Steve122 (15. März 2012)

@ Fabian: Bei genau solchen Touren hoffe ich in zwei Wochen wieder dabei zu sein. Einfach spontan Bescheid sagen, dann erkunden wir schön die Umgebung.

Stand der Dinge ist wie folgt. Rücken schmerzt nicht mehr ganz so arg. Verbringe auch den halben Tag auf der Heizdecke. Das Taubheitsgefühl im Fuß klingt langsam ab und der Orthopäde heute meinte,  das es eigentlich nicht von der Bandscheibe kommen sollte, weil sonst noch mehr taub sein sollte.  MRT ist im April und ich habe die Freigabe wenn ich Schmerzfrei bin Fahrrad zu fahren. Genaues weiss ich dann Mitte April. 

Mit Gravity halte ich mich bis dahin lieber zurück, nächste Woche wollte ich mal vorsichtig auf dem XC anfangen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (15. März 2012)

> Wowowowowowowo???


Relativ nah hier in der Gegend, mehr will ich hier im Thread nicht umbedingt dazu schreiben.

Hab auch noch Überreste vom Bergbau gefunden-fällt leider nicht wie erhofft aus...


----------



## Steve122 (15. März 2012)

Würde mich auch wundern, wenn sie hier in der Gegend Edelsteine oder Gold abgebaut hätten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (15. März 2012)

Ne,war nur Erz und wohl ein wenig Kupfer,dann halt das übliche was noch immer dabei ist.
Hab halt erwartet,dass noch etwas mehr von den Gruben über ist-sind wirklich nurnoch Überreste.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2012)

Nöö, bloß Silber, Blei, Zink usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (15. März 2012)

Von mir auch gute Besserung Steve!
Hoffe Du bist bald wieder richtig fit. 

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. März 2012)

Wurzelgnome sollen dort wohnhaft sein 

btw... im Rahmen vom Frühlingswetter hab ich mal an der springrate rumgeschraubt... bissl softer nun und das HR klebt nicht so am Boden... nice


----------



## MagicX79 (16. März 2012)

Würde morgen gern ein Ründchen drehen.
Hätte da wer Lust?


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. März 2012)

Lust schon, muss aber leider bis nachmittags arbeiten und die Wetterprognose für abends sieht ja nicht so dolle aus.


----------



## MagicX79 (17. März 2012)

Hab die Tour mal in die IG gesetzt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. März 2012)

Nette Runde Dennis! Pics schick ich dir später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cn_cologne (19. März 2012)

Moin,

Stammtisch ohne _Krücken_ am Freitag (23.3) 19:30 im Chlodwig Eck?


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. März 2012)

Ohne Krücken ist gut! Eigentlich wäre ich ja jetzt dran, aber bis jetzt sieht's gut aus. 
Bin am Freitag dabei.


----------



## ofi (19. März 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ohne Krücken ist gut! Eigentlich wäre ich ja jetzt dran, aber bis jetzt sieht's gut aus.
> Bin am Freitag dabei.



Ich kann dir ja welche leihen ;-)
Denke ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2012)

Komme gerade mal aus dem Stadtwald wieder.... die Spots am Müngersdorfer Stadion (die Dirthügel und dieser Berg ^^ da) sind opfer von Fäll- und Rodungsarbeiten geworden.

Hätte das jetzt nicht geposted, weil eher weniger genutzt, aber auf allen Wegen liegen Äste und Stöcke kreuz und queer dort [kp wie dieses Hügelchen da genannt wird]. 

Falls nicht einer da ohne Vorwarnung mal in der Nacht die nächste Zeit mal runterzieht. Sprichwörtlich "Stock zwischen die Räder bekommen" - Prophylaxe im Grüngürtel Thread.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. März 2012)

Fällarbeiten sind momentan an sehr vielen Stellen im GG im Gange.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2012)

Meine Fantasie ist mit mir verdammt durchgegangen beim gemütlichen entlangeiern xD


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. März 2012)

An einem Spot war ich überrascht... da war jemand fleißig. 
Könnten wir ja am Freitag mal begutachten gehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. März 2012)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf eine GG-Runde, Start so um 17:30?


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. März 2012)

Ich muss morgen leider bis 20:00 arbeiten. 

Wie sieht es denn am Freitag bei Euch aus? Ich werde ab ca 13:00 am Kalscheurer sein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. März 2012)

Leider familiär verpflichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (25. März 2012)

Kommt morgen jemand zum Spot? Ich habe frei und möchte auf jeden Fall etwas fahren gehen. Jetzt bleibt es ja auch wieder bis 20:00 hell.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. März 2012)

Für ´ne Tour wäre ich zu haben.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem mein Kumpel NoStyle kürzlich auf euch "getroffen" ist, hat er mich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam gemacht. Ich hab mir gerade ein neues banshee Wildcard aufgebaut, bislang aber nur harmlose Touren im Stadtwald oder Glessener Höhe zum Kondition üben gemacht. Grund-Kondition ist da aber noch nicht richtig dolle....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich fahre auch noch nicht so lange und wollte mal erste Schritte Richtung Enduro mit dem Wildcard machen.

Als Freiberufler kann ich mich immer mal wieder für ein paar Std. von der Arbeit abseilen.

Hätte also Interesse mal eine Runde mitzufahren. Also alles was man unter den Ober-Begriff "Single-Trail" packen kann wäre cool.

Keep on ridin´

Andy

P.S. Die Bilder von Fabian93 #1322 sind ja wohl der Hammer...


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,...



Selber hallo und herzlich willkommen. 

Falls Du morgen Zeit hast könnten wir uns ja am Spot treffen. Ich wollte ein wenig rumhüpfen und abends bahnt sich wohl noch ein Feierabendbierchen mit @freebob an.  
Gibt ganz nette Sachen zum Üben dort. Treffpunkt können wir ja per PM vereinbaren.

Wenn Du mal ne richtige Tour mitfahren willst, behalte einfach diesen Thread hier im Auge. So richtig heftige Konditionsbolzen sind wir wohl alle nicht, es geht meistens gemütlich auf Forstwegen bergauf und dann flotter und trailig bergab. Bergauf bestimmt der Langsamste das Tempo und runter fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko und seinem individuellen Können und Fahrstil angepasst.
 @freebob: Gerne abends noch ein Bierchen mit Blick aufs Wasser.  Ruf einfach mal durch ob es klappt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2012)

Waren da nicht noch 3 Weizen offen?


----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2012)

Nuja, kürzlich ist gut ... das war letztes Jahr im Frühling wo ich BikeMike und Sturmvogel auf nen kurzen Schnack im GG getroffen habe 

Seitdem haben meine privaten Verpflichtungen leider noch keinen weiteren Anschluss hier möglich gemacht - das ändert sich hoffentlich! Kann aber gut sein das man sich in Altenberg mal zufällig auf den Trails begegnet ist .

Also hoffentlich bis bald mal


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute doch erst ab 15:30 - 16:00. Aber jetzt bleibt's ja wieder länger hell.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2012)

Hach, was war das für ein schöner Tag!
Grillen und Chillen bei bestem Sonnenschein - nebenbei noch ein wenig Mountainbike fahren und sogar noch einen Endgegner bezwungen:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2012)

Ja cooooooool,

nächstes mal bin ich hoffentlich auch dabei. Diesmal hat es leider der Kunde versaut, wegen kurzfristiger Änderungen...

Greez, Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (27. März 2012)

So wie es ausschaut sind Timm und ich Samstag und Sonntag in Bad Wildbad, alternativ Samstag Wildbad und Sonntag Winterberg.
Falls wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2012)

Viel Spaß im Steinfeld


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2012)

Dieses WE wird das bei mir nix. Bin Samstag auf einer Hochzeit. Viel Spaß und berichte mal über Bad Wildbad.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. März 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut sind Timm und ich Samstag und Sonntag in Bad Wildbad, alternativ Samstag Wildbad und Sonntag Winterberg.
> Falls wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen



Winterberg wollte ich auch demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen, zum Technik üben. Wird aber wohl erst im Mai was, weil ich gerne zwei Tage dort bleiben würde.

Befürchtungsweise wird das Wetter an diesem WE ja auch nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Fabian93 (27. März 2012)

> Viel Spaß im Steinfeld



Deshalb fahren wir ja hin 

Nach Winterberg gehts bei usn spätestens beim ersten völlig verregneten Wochenende. Gibt kaum was besseres als Winterberg die Dh Strecke bei strömenden Regen und Matsche


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2012)

War auch nicht ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2012)




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. März 2012)

Die Landung ist doch gefedert xD


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2012)

Der Klassiker


----------



## flow0923 (29. März 2012)

Moin zusammen.
@Micha: Und wahrscheinlich wieder so Sprung bei dem man nachher denkt:"Wo war das Problem?" ?!?
Was steht denn an Bikeaktionen in der näheren Umgebung an an diesem WE?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Heute eine kurze Feierabendrunde, Start Südstadt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. März 2012)

Bei mir ginge auch nur frühestens 18:30h.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## flow0923 (29. März 2012)

Arbeit nervt.Ich komm zu nichts...ich würde am WE gern mal wieder was länger fahren.Kommt jemand mit nach Overath? Oder gern auch ALtenberg wenn ein Ortskundiger dabei ist.Planlos durch die Gegend zu eiern muss nicht sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2012)

Wäre dabei. Denke aber Altenberg ohne PKW scheidet für mich aus


----------



## ka-ar (29. März 2012)

Hi @ all,

lese schon ne weile hier mit, scheint ja ne lustige Truppe zu sein 
Fahren meistens mit 2-3 Man verschiedene Touren hier in der Umgebung und natürlich auch nach Willingen,Winterberg, selten Filthy´s... in Stromberg sind wir leider noch nicht gewesen.

Würde mich gerne mal bei euch einklinken. Alleine oder auch zu zweit oder zu dritt.
Wenn das ok ist lasst es mich wissen.

Am Sonntag wollten wir evtl. nach Solingen, könnt euch ja uns anschliessen 

Happy Trail´s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (29. März 2012)

Solltet Ihr in Overath fahren wollen wäre ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt dabei.
Könnte aber sein das ich kurzfristig absagen muss.


----------



## ofi (29. März 2012)

ka-ar schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> lese schon ne weile hier mit, scheint ja ne lustige Truppe zu sein
> Fahren meistens mit 2-3 Man verschiedene Touren hier in der Umgebung und natürlich auch nach Willingen,Winterberg, selten Filthy´s... in Stromberg sind wir leider noch nicht gewesen.
> ...



Klar könnt ihr euch einklinken. Wohin nach Solingen solls denn gehen? Ich würd ja gern die Gegend um die Fauna/Burgholz herum noch näher kennenlernen, kann aber dieses WE leider nicht. 
Wird mal wieder  Zeit für ein Treffen im GG für die ganzen Mitleser hier


----------



## flow0923 (30. März 2012)

@ka-ar:Herzlich WIllkommen.Dann einfach mal dran bleiben, dann ergibt sich sicher was.Für den Fall das ihr Morgen in Solingen unterwegs seid könnte man sogar Morgen zusammen fahren.ICh kenn die Ecke nämlich noch nicht. Nach SOlingen kommt man ja auch gut mit der Bahn.
@Dennis:Würdest du denn auch aus deinem Dorf raus kommen?^^


----------



## MagicX79 (30. März 2012)

@Flow

Na ich weiß nicht, ob mich die große Stadt nicht verdirbt ^^.
Im Moment würde ich lieber hier in der Nähe bleiben (familiär bedingt).

Aber ich schätze spätestens in 14 Tagen komm ich wieder mit in die
große weite Welt .


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. März 2012)

Morgen bin ich leider raus. Muss noch ein wenig renovieren und abends bin ich auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen. 
Viel Spaß allen die morgen fahren!

Am Sonntag würde ich dann nachmittags (sofern es das Wetter zulässt) am Spot auskatern und vielleicht auch den Grill anwerfen. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## NoStyle (30. März 2012)

Da wäre ich eventuell dabei, wenns genehm ist, da sich anderweitg geplantes Riding gerade erledigt hat ...

Viele Grüße
NoStyle


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. März 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Habs leider nicht mehr gesehen, sonst hätten wir zusammen hinfahren können. Was war los, doch keine Lust gehabt?



Nee... ich glaub wir haben zeitgleich geposted  

Hab mich Ferkel angeschlossen, deinen Post hab ich leider nicht gelesen.

Mussten sogar am Dom als Fotomodell dienen für Damen mit neuen Kameras. Ferkelmann hat jedenfalls richtig los geferkelt 

Am WE wäre ich jedenfalls dabei. In und um Altenberg kenne ich den Rundkurs um die Talsperre, da gehen ein paar Trails ab. Solingen nur mit Guide... zu lang nicht dort gewesen. Oder wir schliessen uns der Cycleman Tour mal an, welche der anbietet.

Favorisiere aber Overath. Paar Trails da neu gesccouted mit Dennis :thumbup:


----------



## ka-ar (30. März 2012)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @ka-ar:Herzlich WIllkommen.Dann einfach mal dran bleiben, dann ergibt sich sicher was.Für den Fall das ihr Morgen in Solingen unterwegs seid könnte man sogar Morgen zusammen fahren.ICh kenn die Ecke nämlich noch nicht. Nach SOlingen kommt man ja auch gut mit der Bahn.
> @Dennis:Würdest du denn auch aus deinem Dorf raus kommen?^^



Fahren am Sonntag den Glüder (Solingen)

Bin mir nicht sicher inwiefern man hier genaue Ortsangaben machen soll/will.

Werden so gegen 11 Uhr da sein. Also wer lust hat... man kann sich auch vorher in Köln treffen und zusammen fahren.


----------



## ka-ar (30. März 2012)

Untereinander ausmachen ist für mich halt was schwierig, kenn ja noch keinen 

Macht ihr alles über PN aus?

Am besten komm ich/wir mal zum Stammtisch vorbei dann wird´s einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Normalerweise per PN oder IG.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Also morgen ginge bei mir nur unter den Optionen, daß (wie immer) eine bequeme Erreichbarkeit des Treffpunktes per Bahn/Mitnahme per Auto möglich ist und daß ich spätestens 17:00 wieder zu Hause bin ohne allzusehr hetzen zu müssen.

Was anderes als Spothopping Overath wäre mir auch lieb.


----------



## flow0923 (30. März 2012)

Tja Jungs, da sich ja keiner so genau in Solingen auskennt, würde ich aber doch für Overath plädieren.Gegenvorschläge nehm ich gern am. SOnst Morgen um 12.00h am Cyriax?
@Kar-ar:ICh schreib dich nochmal an wenns zeitlich passt am Sonntag.


----------



## MagicX79 (30. März 2012)

Argh!!! Morgen schaff ich's nicht. (frühestens um 15:30)
War die ganze Zeit der Meinung wir reden über Sonntag .

Also, falls Ihr morgen fahren solltet viel Spaß .
Solltet Ihr auch am Sonntag fahren würde ich mich dann ggf.
anschließen.


----------



## ka-ar (30. März 2012)

...steh auf´m Fahrradschlauch, was meint Ihr mit IG


----------



## flow0923 (30. März 2012)

Unsere Interessengemeinschaft Belt Bikers Cologne.Aber wir kriegen das schon auch per PN hin.
Ich denke ich muss mich Morgen spontan zu einer Runde aufraffen...mir kriecht grad Schleim in die Nase und meine weltliche Hülle geht in die horizontale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (30. März 2012)

Hab auch gerade den Kopf zu und röchel mir einen durch den Mund,  ist also gerade scheinbar in aller Nase. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2012)

Denke, daß ich mich morgen zwischen Engelskirchen und Overath rumtreiben werde, so endurotouringmäßig. Geplante Tourdauer 3-4 Stunden, bei Interesse PN.
Geplanter Start bei mir gegen 11:24 am Hbf.,bzw. 12:15 Engelskirchen Bf.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. März 2012)

Ich sag auch mal gute Besserung und schließe mich direkt dem Krankheitsgefühl in der Kopfgegend an. Nutze mal morgen zum recovern.


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. März 2012)

Liebes BBC Winterpokalteam:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 357 in der Teamwertung!


----------



## flow0923 (31. März 2012)

Ich hab aber auch alles gegeben^^ Der nächste WInter kommt.
ICh werd auch eher spontan zum SPot fahren Morgen.Wenigstens ein bisschen rumhüpfen.


----------



## ka-ar (31. März 2012)

Gute Besserung an alle Erkrankten...

Allen anderen einen schönen Biketag morgen...

Gruß

Artur


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. März 2012)

Leider häng ich genauso in den Seilen, werde also dieses WE ebenfalls aussetzen.
Anbei noch für alle unentschlossenen diesen Link mit einer geführten Tour im/ums Brohltal (Eifel).

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm

Have Fun, Andreas


----------



## Fabian93 (1. April 2012)

Sind vorhin aus Bad Wildbad wiedergekommen,die Strecke ist schon heftig. Ohne jemanden der die Lines kennt (den wir zum Glück hatten  ) machts wohl keinen Spaß.
Steine, Wurzeln, Staub und noch mehr Steine-wundert mich das meine ZTR Flow keine einzige Delle bekommen hat.
Bis darauf, dass meine linke Schulter meinte sich Samstag auf der ersten Abfahrt wieder auskugeln zu müssen waren es super gelungene Tage.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. April 2012)

Führ mal ein ernstes Gespräch mit deiner Schulter  Hört sich ja nach Spass an... die Gerüchte von Bad Wildbad scheinen sich aber zu bestätigen.

Bin mit Dennis was unterwegs gewesen... und muss sagen... dickes Lob, der hat seine Trails gut gefressen. Wo ich mich noch mit Linienwahl beschäftigt habe, ist der mal schön vor mir zwischen den Bäumen verschwunden xD

Naja... und man sollte fremden Bikern nicht von der Problematik bei kniffligen Stellen auf dem Trail fragen... aber Dennis hat das auch gut nachgemacht. Respekt. War die ganze Zeit am überlegen mir irgendwie eine rose Pappkrone aufzuziehen für den Mist, welchen ich heute gebaut habe.


----------



## Fabian93 (1. April 2012)

Das mit der Schulter ist einfach nur nervig, das ist kein Dauerzustand wie ich finde.Bin froh das ich nachm einkugeln(geht mit Hilfe des Oberrohrs recht gut) direkt weiterfahren konnte-heute merkt mans allerdings deftig. 
Kann da jemand einen guten Arzt empfehlen der einem was sagt außer,dass man sich einen anderen Sport suchen soll?

Die neue Schrift sieht aus wie von irgendwelchen komischen Messengern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2012)

Meine Güte Fabian, Du machst ja Sachen!!! 

War ein sehr schöner Tag heute am Homespot, mit lecker Gegrilltem, leckerem Abschlussbier und netter Gesellschaft. 
Ich finde das schon sehr lässig, wie man dort Fahren und Abhängen kann und nebenher noch schön den Grill anwerfen mit Blick aufs Wasser... härrlisch!


----------



## MagicX79 (1. April 2012)

Na komm Ralph war doch ne coole Runde 
Und die Hauptsache ist doch das es spaß gemacht. 

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja am Osterwochenende ein Trüppchen
zu mobilisien um ein paar Eier im Wald zu suchen ^^ evtl. am Lüderich. 

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. April 2012)

Hab hier auch die 1. April-Schriftart am Start, mal schauen obs morgen wieder normal ist.

Bzgl. Schulter kann ich in Köln nur Klinik am Ring empfehlen, fühle mich da aktuell ziemlich gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Fabian93 (1. April 2012)

Ostertour wäre ich definitiv dabei,muss dringend mal wieder ein paar Km mit dem Enduro rollen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. April 2012)

@Dennis Ich glaub das hat heute mal alte Geister wieder erweckt. Ich muss mal was suchen gehen. Wie gesagt, die Stadt hat mich da etwas gekostet. :what:

Eiersuche am Lüderich oder woanders... mir egal. Ich schließ mich mal nach Verfassung an.


----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Ostertour wäre ich definitiv dabei,muss dringend mal wieder ein paar Km mit dem Enduro rollen





HI,

fahre sonst im Raum Lohmar und Siebengebirge und will etwas Neues sehen.
Wem kann man sich am Samstag noch wo anschließen? BErgisches wäre besonders klasse, da kenne ich nämlich noch gar nichts


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Bansaiman und hallo auch alle anderen,
für das Osterwochenende will ich mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen. Kann sein, dass ich mit meiner Freundin spontan für 2-3 Tage weg fahre. Bei akutem Bikebedürfnis schließe ich mich Euch dann einfach spontan an.


----------



## ka-ar (4. April 2012)

Wie sieht´s hier mit Ostersamstag aus?
Würde mich dann evtl. anschliessen.


----------



## ofi (4. April 2012)

Wenn es Samstag trocken ist gehts mit Petor an die Wupper/Burgholz. Meine Karre ist mit 2 Leuten leider voll aber wenn noch jemand Bock und ein Auto hat freuen wir uns über Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (5. April 2012)

Ich meld mich jetzt mal ab fürs WOchenende.Es geht zum Segeln nach Stralsund bei lauschigen 4-5 GRad.Zum Glück wirds hier ja auch nicht besser  ICh wünsch euch allen frohe Ostern.


----------



## bansaiman (5. April 2012)

Also ich wäre noch immer dabei.
Bräuchte nur jemanden, der einen unter Beteiligung an den Fahrtkosten natürlich dann in die Gegend mitnehmen würde. Bzw. komme ja aus Siegburg/Bonn; also was in der Nähe liegt, könnte ich per Bahn errreichen.
Will die Trails rocken, brauch nur nen ortskundigen Mitfahrer; gegebenenfalls auch mehrere ;-)


----------



## ka-ar (5. April 2012)

Also...

wenn es am Samstag nicht wie aus Eimern giesst, werde ich nach Solingen fahren. Falls ich alleine bin könnte ich noch jemanden inkl. Bike mitnehmen.

Abfahrt wäre dann ca. 10 Uhr von Porz aus.

Ansonsten allen ein frohes Osterfest...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2012)

Moin,

hab mich heute mal spontan zu einer Testrunde Richtung Grüngürtel aufgemacht um zu sehen ob ich langsam wieder in die Gänge komme. 
Hab tatsächlich euren "Spot" doch noch gefunden, nachdem ich schon dran vorbei geradelt war... 
Sieht cool aus...
War allerdings bis auf ein paar Hunde-Gassi-Führer ganz alleine da. Um 09:00 Uhr habt ihr wohl noch gepennt...

Naja, langsam wirds wieder besser, hab aber immer noch bissi was in den Knochen. Demnächst fahr ich mal mit.


----------



## PETOR. (7. April 2012)

Servus! 
Will mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder mehr hier blicken lassen... 
Ich wäre auch gern morgen Sonntag, oder/und Montag Enduro/Park mäßig unterwegs. 
Die Strecken um Sulingen rum würd ich gern fahren,.. die haben Spaß gemacht und ich denk da gibts noch viele mehr... heute vielleicht nochmal in den GG,
Gruß,

Petor.  (und frohe Feiertage für alle)


----------



## ka-ar (8. April 2012)

Sind morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in Solingen unterwegs. Auto ist voll aber wer da ist kann ja mal hier rein schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

war nett bei euch....auch wenn ich den Spot nur runtergekrochen bin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Werde nächstes Mal mehr Mut mitbringen....und paar Protektoren....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis demnächst mal, Andreas


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2012)

Morgen wer Lust auf Overath?


----------



## Creeptor (9. April 2012)

Hey hab auch wieder angefangen mit mtb  

Suche immoment gute Single trails da ich atm nur am Kahlscheurer weiher die trail 24/7 fahre und ich ne abwechslung brauche  wenn einer mal zeit/lust hat sich zu treffen wäre ich echt verbunden ^^ 

skype: Mbk_marco


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Feierabendrunde heute, Start ca. 18:00?


----------



## Creeptor (11. April 2012)

Wäre ich dabei  wo?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Pn


----------



## Creeptor (13. April 2012)

Steht irgendwas dieses wochenende an ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. April 2012)

Hatte kurz überlegt am Samstag die Kamera mitzubringen und versuchshalber am Spot ein paar Bilder zu schießen.....weit bin ich aber mit dem Gedanken noch nicht gekommen....


----------



## flow0923 (13. April 2012)

Ich bin schon wiedermal anderweitig verplant.ICh wünsche aber allen viel SPass bei was auch immer und wo auch immer das ist!


----------



## Steve122 (13. April 2012)

Fahre am Sonntag zu unmenschlichen Zeiten nach Darmstadt auf Produktion und komme Donnerstag wieder. Morgen also je nach Wetterlage wenn nur was Lokales und dann aber gerne wieder ab Freitag. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin78 (13. April 2012)

@steve sag mal bescheid wenn Du morgen unterwegs bist, ich hätte wohl Bock und die Aussichten für morgen sind auch ganz gut momentan.....


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einige Tage frei und würde am Dienstag gerne ins Siebengebirge fahren. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?


----------



## Creeptor (15. April 2012)

Lust ja aber zeit eher weniger leider muss bis 16 uhr arbeiten


----------



## tom_ass (16. April 2012)

Moin allerseits,

wollte mich nochmal für die großartige Tour am Sonntag in Overath bedanken.
Tolles Team und schöne Trails! Was will man mehr? Kondition vielleicht ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Fabian93 (17. April 2012)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen,nette Truppe und nette Trails.
Das mit der Kondition kommt von ganz alleine, das schieben ab und zu kam nebenbei eigentlich allen zugute


----------



## Fabian93 (19. April 2012)

Hab mich bastlerisch momentan etwas unterfordert gefühlt und daher spontan einen Bikeständer gezimmert:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. April 2012)

Goil 

Lenkst dich ja super vom Abistress ab :what:


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. April 2012)

ABI-STRESS????????????

Hab ich seit 23 Jahren hinter mir....

Cooler Ständer übrigens!!!!


----------



## flow0923 (22. April 2012)

Sehr praktisch.Willingen war im übrigen ein Traum.Mattes ich will die Videos sehen! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (22. April 2012)

Da ist der böse Zaunpfahl, stand ca. geradeaus vor meinem Vorderrad. Naja ich hab Willingen wieder ein Stück sicherer gemacht. Hat leider doch Spuren an der oberen Brücke+Standrohr hinterlassen


----------



## Steve122 (22. April 2012)

So, ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. War leider zu viel letzte Woche und das Wochenende tat ganz gut um sich zu erholen. Dienstag hab ich dann endlich auch mal meinen Termin bei Doc um zu erfahren ob noch was mit dem Rücken ist oder nicht. Große Beschwerden hab ich zur Zeit nicht mehr. 

Leider ist gerade auch die Hauptsaison auf der Arbeit los gegangen und ich bin zumindest nächstes Wochenende inkl. 1.Mai eingespannt, weil das so n paar bekloppte ne Technoparty in Dortmund feiern wollen. (Mayday) Danach klemm ich mich dann wieder dazu, egal welches Wetter. ;p 

@Fabian: Viel Erfolg nächste Woche bei den Prüfungen und postet mal Videos aus Willingen, ich muss doch wissen wo ich hin will.


----------



## Fabian93 (22. April 2012)

> @Fabian: Viel Erfolg nächste Woche bei den Prüfungen und postet mal Videos aus Willingen, ich muss doch wissen wo ich hin will.



Danke, nach Willingen willst du auf jeden Fall 

Die Gopro ist irgendwie nicht ausgegangen, daher kam es zu diesen Aufnahmen.
Veltins erfrischt wohl nicht jeden....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40826804"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. April 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Danke, nach Willingen willst du auf jeden Fall
> 
> Die Gopro ist irgendwie nicht ausgegangen, daher kam es zu diesen Aufnahmen.
> Veltins erfrischt wohl nicht jeden....
> ...



War das eine lebensgroße, besoffene Veltinsflasche? Bin ich froh, dass ich am Wochenende das Zeugs aus Alu getrunken habe. Da weiss man wenigstens, wann schluss sein soll. Der Sound beim zerdrücken errinnert einen dann doch wieder daran, wie instabil Alu bei den falschen Belastungen ist 

In diesem Sinne, don't drink and ride


----------



## Fabian93 (23. April 2012)

Erstmal gute Besserung 

Zwei Kumpels haben die Weste(u.a Mattes) und sind beide total zufrieden, wollte mir die auch wohl holen als ersatz für die jetzige.
Ob der Brustprotektor wirklich wirksam vor z.b Rippenbrüchen schützt wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. April 2012)

Kommt auch drauf an, wie Du zum Spot kommst. In der Nähe parken, umziehen und los gehts dann ist das Ding sicher ganz gut.
Wenn Du hintreten musst und Sommer ist, kann das Ding ganz schön warm werden, da ist ein Teil mit separaten Schützern für Ellenbogen/Unterarme eventl. praktischer.

Brauchst Du S oder L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. April 2012)

Gute Besserung Frank.

Die 661 weste ist ganz ordentlich. Wenn man den Rückenprotektor abnimmt, passt die Weste komplett bei mir in den Rucksack. Den Rückenprotektor muss man sich aber noch umschnallen.

Rippenfrakturen wird die aber je nach Aufprall nicht vermeiden... die Wucht wird aber verteilt und wirkt nicht mehr punktuell. 

Der Brustpanzer hat bei einem Sturz in Frabkreich mich vor schlimmeren bewahrt. Riesiger blauer Bluterguss, aber die Felsnase konnte mir so nicht den Brustkorb punktieren. Luft war aber weg für ein paar Minuten.

Nochmals danke da an die spanische Combo, welche den Mega als Egoshooter sehen^^

Vielleicht sind die neuen 661 klamotten was für dich. In die Kleidung genähte Protektoren. Leicht und Atmungsaktiv. Bei Highspeed oder großen Sprüngen helfen die aber weniger. Hau mal Dennis an, der trägt die.

Gruß,

Ralph



Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. April 2012)

Mannmannmann, Frank... was machst Du denn für Sachen?  Wünsche Dir ebenfalls gute Besserung! 

Wollen wir uns trotzdem morgen Abend auf ein Bier am Spot treffen? Hatten wir ja letztens überlegt, am Dienstag in den Feierabend zu fahren/hüpfen.


Wo hier gerade über Protektoren geredet wird: 
Ich habe mir letztens einen Leatt bestellt, fürchte aber, dass meine aktuelle Weste nicht kompatibel ist, da der Rückenprotektor sehr hoch baut. Auf meiner imaginären Wunschliste steht jetzt die Oneal Madass Moveo. Kann jemand was über die berichten?
Über kurz oder lang steht auch ein neuer Helm an. Ich habe da den Oneal Fury RL im Auge. Kennt den jemand oder jemanden, der den fährt? 
Bisher habe ich nichts Schlechtes über die Teile gelesen, aber Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind natürlich immer aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. April 2012)

@ Fabian:
 Super Clip! Endlich mal die Kamera im richtigen Moment angehabt. 
A propos Saufen in Willingen: Es ist sogar noch schlimmer als wir angenommen haben!


----------



## Fabian93 (23. April 2012)

Also als Helm kann ich dir nur den 661 Evolution ans Herz legen ( den ich auch habe) gibts in allen möglichen Farben,sitzt super ist ordentlich stabil und kostet nicht die Welt.Ist jetzt schon mein zweiter.

Ein Bekannter musste sich erleichtern in Willingen und hat dann während des erleichterns festgestellt, dass da zwei ihr Schäfterstündchen vor ihm im Gebüsch abgehalten haben.
Einige andere hier im Forum haben auch schon einiges da erlebt...


----------



## Steve122 (23. April 2012)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...t=15458;page=1;menu=1000,18,216;mid=212;pgc=0


Die hier habe ich und bin super zufrieden. Da ich für Endurorunden eh eigene Ellenbogen Protektoren habe, müssen die nicht an der Weste sein. 

Gruß
Stephan 
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabian93 (24. April 2012)

Hättest echt mal bescheid geben können, ist sozusagen bei mir um die Ecke. Die Gabel hätten wir dann auch direkt servicen können 

Muss das hier nochmal, nicht ganz uneigennützig posten, vielleicht gefällt das ja noch dem ein oder anderen:


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. April 2012)

Also 90 Euro für nen Fullface Helm finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich teuer.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. April 2012)

Also die alte 661 Pressure Suite hat an der Brust - obwohl es so aussieht - keinen harten Protektor, sondern nur eine Schicht 0,5 cm dickes Schaumgummi. Keine Ahnung wie das mit der neuen Version ist.

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...=229&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0,i:89

Das schützt die seitlichen Rippen NULL. Eigentlich nur die Mitte des Brustbeins/Solarplexus. Außerdem ist das Ding im Sommer trotz Mesh sauwarm. Kann man wirklich nur beim Freeriden/Downhill empfehlen. Alles was auch bergauf geht ist ne Qual. Ich hab sie 3x benutzt, seither hängt sie in der Ecke und ich fahr bei Bedarf mit separaten Protektoren.
Aber die Passform ist super. Bei 189cm war "L" perfekt.


----------



## rockbumper (24. April 2012)

@freebob tief durchatmen 

Gute Besserung auch von mir, hoffentlich verpasst du nicht zu viele schöne Tage in deinen Zwangspause.

Gruß rockbumper


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. April 2012)

Keine Weste kann vor Rippenfrakturen schützen^^

Und wenn dem so sein sollte, kann man sich nicht mehr bewegen.

Und mir ist ehrlich gesagt lieber die praktische Funktion einer brechende Rippe, als das ich mir durch den Aufprall einen Lungenriss hole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. April 2012)

Das hier ist schön luftig, leider ist der Preis auch in luftigen Höhen.

http://www.motoin.de/Bekleidung/Pro...ID=03&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=export


----------



## Fabian93 (24. April 2012)

Es geht am Rücken nichts über Kunstoffplatten an der Oberfläche, hab ihn bisher 2x gebraucht ion den Jahren, da aber richtig


----------



## Steve122 (24. April 2012)

Also das an der Brust was aus Hartplastik ist wird im Motorcross eigentlich getragen, da hier gerne mal Steine vom vor fahrenden hochgeschleudert werden. Bei unseren Westen ist hinten als Rückenprotektor kein Hartplastik, sondern ein sehr harter Isomatten ähnlicher Stoff, der alle gröberen Stürze auf Geröll auffangen sollte und vor allem die Wirbelsäule Schützt. Der läßt sich ganz gut anpassen und vor allem bietet er keine harten Kanten, falls er bei Sturz doch mal verrutschen sollte.


----------



## Fabian93 (24. April 2012)

Schau dir mal die ganzen DH Westen an, da hat der Rückenprotektor immer die oberste Schickt aus Kunstoff, hilft zusammen mit der Polsterung drunter sehr effektiv, vor allem wenn du auf harten Sachen wie Steinen oder Holz landest.
Noch eine Sache ist,dass der Rückenprotektor mit den Kunstoffplatten sich in eine Richtung knicken lässt (Rücken krümmen) sich in die andere Richtung aber komplett versteift und den Druck des Aufpralls so sehr gut auf den ganzen Rücken verteilt.


----------



## bansaiman (25. April 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen,nette Truppe und nette Trails.
> Das mit der Kondition kommt von ganz alleine, das schieben ab und zu kam nebenbei eigentlich allen zugute





Fährt jemand von Euch am Samstag? Will morgens ab 10 los und gegen 15-16 Uhr zürück sein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. April 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch am Samstag? Will morgens ab 10 los und gegen 15-16 Uhr zürück sein.



Ich muss am Samstag leider arbeiten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. April 2012)

Anke und ich drehen am WE sicher die eine oder andere Runde, aber nicht nur Spots abfahren. Morgen sind wir in Wibe und Freitag in Willingen.

Edit: Wetterbericht sieht garnicht gut aus, für Ende der Woche war mal Frühling angesagt


----------



## Creeptor (25. April 2012)

Wäre auch am Samstag für eine schöne runde dabei  einfach melden


----------



## Steve122 (25. April 2012)

Ja, Samstag würde ich auch gerne zwischen meinen beiden Produktionen mit kommen, bevor es Sonntag weiter nach Dortmund geht. Mal schauen was der Wetterbericht die nächsten Tage sagt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (25. April 2012)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich der Planung im Sommer nach Leogang zu fahren. Brauche ich für das ausüben von Mountainbike Sport in Leogang/Saalbach eine spezielle Versicherung, wie sie der Deutsche Albenverein anbietet.

Ist jemand von euch evtl. im DAV und kann kurz was dazu sagen. Hab gehört man kommt so auch günstiger an Unterkünfte.

Bin gespannt.

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. April 2012)

Lohnt sich nur, wenn du vor hast einen oder mehrere Alpencross zu fahren und auf Hütten übernachten möchtest. Für Bikeparks wie Leogang, die gut erschlossen sind (Rettungspunkte und Zufahrtswege für Rettungsmittel), reicht die normale Auslandskrankenversicherung. Die Decken die Behandlung dort und den Rücktransport ab. Steht glaub ich aber auch schon ein paar Seiten vorher im Fred. Das Ding ist ja meistens in den Alpen die Bergung, und wenn man mal 5.000 Euro für die Flugminute nimmt, die ein Rettungshubschrauber kostet (Wartung, Kerosin, Personalkosten, etc.) und dann hochrechnest, willst du überhaupt nicht mehr ohne Auslandkrankenversicherung und DAV Mitgliedschaft einen Alpencross fahren.

Das Problem bei der DAV Mitgliedschaft ist, dass man eh eine Auslandskrankenversicherung abschließen muss. Bist du nur DAV Mitglied und bekommst z.B. Durchfall oder einen andere Erkrankung, die nichts mit Bergsport zu tun hat, musst du selber in die Tasche greifen, wenn du in einem Hospital vorstellig wirst.

Hab jetzt selber keine Abgeschlossen, kenne da aber einige Leute die öfters sich Alpin an Felswänden hochziehen. Im Rahmen von Erfrierungen etc. sind die da ganz Glücklich mit der DAV Versicherung, für einen Bikeparkurlaub aber unnütz.


----------



## Fabian93 (26. April 2012)

Viel "interessanter" finde ich, dass mein Bruder der neben dem Studium während des "Urlaubs" eine Ausbildung zum Kitelehrer macht wohl bei unserer Versicherung nachfragen muss ob solche Sportarten ohne Zuschlag in der Versicherung mit drin sind (wohl nur bei Privatversicherung relevant).

Mountainbiken zählt wohl schon zu den "Risikosportarten" genauso wie Skifahren und ähnliches.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. April 2012)

Sagen wir mal so, mein Sturz letztes Jahr ist beim ganz normalen Radfahren im Schweizurlaub passiert und das ist abgedeckt.
Einen Sturz aus 10m Höhe aufs Wasser kann man während eines Badeurlaubs der Versicherung natürlich schwerer erklären. Ich wurde auch nicht mit Hubschrauber vom Berg ausgeflogen, wäre dann auch was anderes gewesen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es allerdings ok, Sportarten mit erhöhtem Verletzungsrisiko separat zur versichern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. April 2012)

Also Mountainbike fahren würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Risikosportart deklarieren.

Wenn, dann kann man auch Skaten, Inlinern, Skifahren und Wandersteige dazuzählen.

Ein erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko ist vorhanden... das hat man aber auch in dem Moment, wenn man im Auto sitzt und den Zündschlüssel dreht. Kommt immer drauf an, was der Fahrer draus macht... und ob das Material auch hält.


----------



## flow0923 (27. April 2012)

ICh wäre am Samstag auch für was fahren zu haben.Overath, Lohmar ?!?Ich guck heute Abend nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (27. April 2012)

Darum gehts auch nicht.
Man kann zudem auch jeden Kommentar zerreden und in absurde Relationen stellen. Du hast den Vergleich zum "Über die Straße gehen" und Einkaufen vergessen 



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also Mountainbike fahren würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Risikosportart deklarieren.
> 
> Wenn, dann kann man auch Skaten, Inlinern, Skifahren und Wandersteige dazuzählen.
> 
> Ein erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko ist vorhanden... das hat man aber auch in dem Moment, wenn man im Auto sitzt und den Zündschlüssel dreht. Kommt immer drauf an, was der Fahrer draus macht... und ob das Material auch hält.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. April 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Schon verdächtig, wenn ich nicht kann will der Flo plötzlich fahren... Interessant. Beobachte dich



Nichts für ungut, deine Vermutung wurde mir aber auch schon mitgeteilt!

Ging in Richtung Privileg wer mit wem fährt... wir sind ja etwas besonderes hier 

@Ferkelmann

Die Frage war ja, ob man Mountainbiken als Risikosportart definieren kann. Vom Grundprinzip von meiner Seite aus definitiv Nein. Dann kann sich auch jeder Hobbyfußballer der Freizeitmässig ab und an auf dem Bolzplatz unterwegs ist eine Risikoversicherung abschließen. Tischtennis lasse ich z.B. außen vor zu deiner Beruhigung.


----------



## ofi (27. April 2012)

Also wenn der Frank am Samstag nicht kann würd ich auch ne Runde mitfahren  
Hoffe mein Dämpfer kommt heut noch aus dem Service zurück, warte grad auf UPS. Ansonsten würd nur ne HT XC Runde gehen, vielleicht in Altenberg!?


----------



## flow0923 (27. April 2012)

Ich hab auch von so komischen Geschichten gehört.Biker mit Federgabel verprügelt... Sollen wir Morgen um ca 12h in Overath starten?


----------



## MagicX79 (27. April 2012)

Würde auch mitkommen. Wo und wann ist mir egal ^^

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## Fabian93 (27. April 2012)

Mir isses auch egal, Sonntag wäre nicgt ganz so kurzfristig.
Mattes hat auch einen Thread in der IG erstellt


----------



## Creeptor (28. April 2012)

Yop würde auch gerne mit ort/uhrzeit wären spitze


----------



## flow0923 (28. April 2012)

Dann machen wir doch 12h am Cyriax fest.ICh komme mit der Bahn und daher wahrscheinlich nicht um Punkt.Einfach ein paar HM machen und vor dem Regen wieder nach Hause.
@frank:Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall für dich.ICh habe nochmal überlegt und bin zu der Feststellung gekommen, dass es nicht an dir liegt, dass ich fahren gehe wenn du keine Zeit hast


----------



## flow0923 (28. April 2012)

Falls es allerdings schon heute früh anfängt zu regnen, lass ich das heute sein.DIe Schlammpackung von Willingen am letzten WE war dann doch erstmal genug^^


----------



## flow0923 (28. April 2012)

Kommando zurück!Mir ist grad was superdringendes dazwischen gekommen.ICh weiss nicht ob ichs bis 12h schaffe.Ich würde mich sonst kurzfristig bei euch melden (MagicX)Verdammt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (28. April 2012)

Sind morgen um 13 Uhr am Cyriax


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Mai 2012)

Wer hat da gestern seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen?


----------



## flow0923 (2. Mai 2012)

Wenns darum geht hab ich den SOmmer gerettet^^
Für die nächsten 100 Jahre


----------



## Steve122 (2. Mai 2012)

Naja, darum scheint in Afrika auch immer die Sonne, weil da die Kinder immer die Teller komplett leer essen....  *wegduck*


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Mai 2012)

Ah fein, hier wird Niveau-Limbo gespielt.


----------



## Steve122 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Wir wirssen ja mitlerweile alle wie gut das Konzept des Flowtrails in Stromberg funktioniert hat. Daher hier der Versuch ein ähnliches Konzept um zu setzen.

Wäre schön wenn sowas auch bei uns um die Ecke funktionieren könnte.

http://www.pro-siegtal-mtb.de/

Gruß
-Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2012)

Wer hat denn Lust auf eine lockere Runde durch den Grüngürtel morgen Nachmittag so ab 16-17 Uhr? Bei Regen kneife ich allerdings.


----------



## Creeptor (7. Mai 2012)

Wäre dabei wenns um 17.30 los geht , hab semir bis 17 uhr


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Mai 2012)

Meinetwegen auch 17:30. Treffpunkt wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

Ist die Frage was bei den ganzen Rennfahrern im IBC eine "lockere" Runde ist....

Wetter soll ja gegen Nachmittag besser werden. Wäre dann ab 17:30 auch dabei. Bei Regen nicht.

Treffpunkt? Der "Grillplatz" am Spot, oder??


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ist die Frage was bei den ganzen Rennfahrern im IBC eine "lockere" Runde ist....
> 
> Wetter soll ja gegen Nachmittag besser werden. Wäre dann ab 17:30 auch dabei. Bei Regen nicht.
> 
> Treffpunkt? Der "Grillplatz" am Spot, oder??



Also unter lockerer Runde verstehe ich recht gemütlich durch den GG zu fahren und an den verschiedenen Spots kurz Halt zu machen und sich je nach Lust und Laune etwas aufzuhalten. 
Der CC-Tempo-Bolzer bin ich eher nicht. 
Der Treffpunkt geht für mich klar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Wer zu schnell fährt kriegt in 0,5bar-Schritten Luft abgelassen, bis es passt  17:30 bin ich dabei


----------



## flow0923 (7. Mai 2012)

ICh werd schon ab 16.00 am Spot sein.Wer bock und Zeit hat...ich bring ne Luftpumpe mit


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Mai 2012)

Das war eine nette klassische GG-Runde heute! 
Schön auch mal wieder einen neuen Fahrer kennengelernt zu haben. 

@Kalkhoffpink: Das sah doch alles gar nicht so schlecht aus und direkt die Treppe als neue Herausforderung gemeistert. Respekt! Fahr am besten öfter mal mit, dann wachsen Fahrkönnen und Mut fast wie von selbst. 

Danke auch für das Foto:






@ Creeptor: Schade, dass es bei Dir doch nicht geklappt hat. Wir waren noch bis 17:45 am Treffpunkt und sind dann los. Dann eben beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. Mai 2012)

Können wir gerne baldigts wiederholen. Und wenns etwas trockener ist, dann machen wir auch vernünftige Bilder...

Ja, die Treppe war schon cool....wenn man sieht, dass andere es machen, ist man automatisch motivierter und weniger ängstlich....denn: es geht ja. 

Bis demnächst im GG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (7. Mai 2012)

Boa, Frank. Guck mal wie deine neu ge-service-ste Gabel auf dem Foto strahlt. Die muss ja flutschen, so wie die glänzt. Irre! ;p


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2012)

@freebob

Für ne angeknackste Rippe fand ich die Perfomance schon recht beeindruckend....

Techniktraining? Sehr gerne! Damit es mich nicht mehr so schnell von den Pedalen lupft...

Hab seid gestern den Finger am Abzug für die DMR Vault Pedale als Ersatz für meine Blackspire Sub 4. Scheint irgendwie doch die beste Alternative zu sein, auch wenn sie mit 420g keine Leichtgewichte sind.
Aber was sonst? Die Trail Seeker sind gerade schlecht zu bekommen und haben die erste Rückrufaktion hinter sich. Die Straitline AMP sind mir zu teuer und die Skywalker/ICON sind mir irgendwie unsympatisch.
Die Spank Spike find ich richtig geil, leider ist da die Standfläche genauso "klein" wie bei den Blackspire. Bei den Superstar Ultra Mag finde ich schlecht, dass die Pins sich nicht von hinten durchschrauben lassen.
Mal schauen ob ich mich heute zur Bestellung der DMR durchringen kann....


----------



## bansaiman (8. Mai 2012)

So, wäre cool,w enn dieses WE jemand am Samstag noch nen PLatz zu ner Tour im Bergischen frei hätte. Würde gerne neues kennenlernen.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2012)

@ freebob

hatte irgendwie gehofft dass in letzter Minute noch einer mit nem Pedal um die Ecke kommt, dass bei unter 300g und der Größe vom Vault auch für die nächste RedBull Rampage taugen würde...

Naja, dann wirds das wohl werden. Teilt sich bei meiner Umfrage ja immerhin Platz 3 mit dem AMP...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=3868


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2012)

freebob schrieb:


> Wenn sie noch leichter sein sollen kannst du separat die Tiatanachse für schlappe 250 bestellen  http://evkatalog.cosmicsports.de/page142.html



Die spinnen, die Römer......14,- Euro die Norm-Achse und 250,- die Titan-Achse!!!! Wieviel würde man denn damit sparen? Sollten mindestens 100g sein, damit überhaupt irgend ein "Irrer" da zuschlägt...


----------



## bansaiman (8. Mai 2012)

Tour Samstag?

Jemand interessiert oder nit


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. Mai 2012)

@freebob

Is ja schon gut, habs ja bestellt bei BMO für Euro 92,50. Die Titanachsen rüste ich dann nächstes Jahr nach.

@bansaiman

Es ist ganz angenehm dass die Grüngürteljungs keine Rennfahrer sind.
Für eine gemütliche, mittlere Runde (bis 40km) im Bergischen wäre ich auch dabei - wenn das Wetter mitmacht und nix kurzfristig dazwischen kommt.

Fehlt nur ein "Guide", denn ich war bislang erst einmal dort mit einer Tour um die Talsperre. Da bin ich aber mit dem Navi ´nen Track nachgefahren und spannend war die Strecke nicht.


----------



## Creeptor (9. Mai 2012)

Hey joa hatte keine zeit , leider was dazwischen gekommen . 
Bin beim nächsten mal gerne dabei müsstet mir dann nur genau sagen wo das ist


----------



## bansaiman (9. Mai 2012)

Wahnbachtalsperre will ich auch nicht machen.
Ist bei mir in der gegend und eigentlich überhaupt nichts spannendes.
NUr ein kurzer technischer Trail geht 45  Grad abwärts, was mehr schlittern ist und auch recht gefährlich, wenn man die untere Kurve dadurch nicht bekommt.
Der rest sind eher Spazierwege.

Daher denke ich schon eben an Kölner Grüngürtel und Bergisches 

(Allerdings wenn jemand zufällig auch mal den Boppard ausprobieren wollte, würe ihc mich auch nicht wehren, will danämlich shcon lange hin.)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich spreche von der großen Dhünntalsperre, östlich von Burscheid.
Dachte das wäre "bergisches Land"....
Müßte auch nicht weit von "Altenberg" sein....soweit zu meinen Ortskenntnissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (9. Mai 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich spreche von der großen Dhünntalsperre, östlich von Burscheid.
> Dachte das wäre "bergisches Land"....
> Müßte auch nicht weit von "Altenberg" sein....soweit zu meinen Ortskenntnissen...




Ah, alles klar. Missverständnis ;-)


----------



## Creeptor (9. Mai 2012)

Wie siehtsn aus ?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (9. Mai 2012)

Creeptor schrieb:


> Wie siehtsn aus ?



WER soll WAS auf so einen Buchstabensalat antworten???...


----------



## Creeptor (10. Mai 2012)

^^ Ach nimms nicht so schlimm , ich wollte fragen wie es aussieht wegen der nächsten Tour


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich persönlich muss mich nicht 40km durch Matschepampe quälen. Wenn das bis Freitag so weiter regnet, sind die Verhältnisse am Samstag sicher suboptimal. Evtl. mache ich da lieber wieder den Sprung zur Glessener Höhe und versuch dort noch ein paar Trails aufzutun.

Wenns Wetter besser wird, bin ich aber auch im bergischen dabei. Fehlt nur noch der "Guide"....


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Mai 2012)

Rund um die große Dhünntalsperre sind die Wege meist fein geschottert, da ist nicht viel Schlamm.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Mai 2012)

@Schildbürger

Genau, deshalb ist das dort auch nicht besonders attraktiv zum Fahren.
Zumindest nicht die eine Tour die ich da gemacht habe. Aber man konnte zumindest das Potential erahnen. Würde ja gern mal die klassische: *Altenberg 3-Mühlen Tour* machen. Auf dem Navi ist sie schon lange gespeichert, aber mit Führer wärs sicher lustiger...


----------



## Creeptor (12. Mai 2012)

Was denkt ihr wegen dem Wetter ? Die wolken lichten sich immoment bei mir schon .


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

In Weiden war es mal für ne halbe Std. 10% aufgelockert. Im Moment ist es total dicht, könnte auch jede Sekunde regnen...genau wie die letzten Tage immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeptor (12. Mai 2012)

Hm mies echt würde gerne eine Tour fahren


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Mai 2012)

Heute geht bei mir leider nichts.
Bin abends auf einem Geburtstag und muss vorher noch einiges erledigen. Viel Spaß allen die heute unterwegs sind!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Mai 2012)

Hab mich mal gegen 16:00 Uhr locker auf der Glessener Höhe (Königsdorf, Parkplatz in der Verlängerung der Aachener Strasse) verabredet. Das ist von mir nicht ganz so weit (8km) und bei Regen kann man leichter abhauen...


----------



## TheSixty (13. Mai 2012)

Wo und wann fahrt ihr denn immer?
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt ein junges Mädel im Schlepptau zu haben


----------



## Creeptor (13. Mai 2012)

Heute steht denk ich mal nichts mehr an ? 

oder hat wer lust einfach mal durch den grüngürtel zu fahren  ?


----------



## Fabian93 (13. Mai 2012)

Also das läuft meistens immer recht spontan, je nachdem wo jemand Guiden kann. 
Eigentlich fahren wir überall in der Gegend wo es schicke Trails gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Creeptor (13. Mai 2012)

War aufjedenfall nen stück aber ganz witzig


----------



## TheSixty (13. Mai 2012)

Creeptor schrieb:


> War aufjedenfall nen stück aber ganz witzig


 
Nächstes Mal fahr ich langsamer. Versprochen! 
Und wenn meine Hand wieder fit ist, leg ich mich auch noch bei dem Dirt Spot hin.

Aber du hast was über Pferde gelernt


----------



## Creeptor (13. Mai 2012)

das will ich auch nicht bestreiten  

Ja die kondition kommt noch , versprochen


----------



## Steve122 (13. Mai 2012)

@TheSixty: Also obwohl hier hauptsächlich im GG gefahren wird, fahren wir auch viel im Bergischen und im Rhein Sieg Kreis wie auch Bikeparks.

Eigentlich immer mal hier rein gucken, es ergibt sich einiges sehr Spontan.

Grüße
-Stephan


----------



## TheSixty (13. Mai 2012)

Okay, super.
Hört sich gut an 
D.h. wer spontan eine Tour fährt, wo auch immer oder mal im Bikepark unterwegs ist, meldet sich dann hier?!
Dann frag ich direkt mal: Fährt jemand zu den Dirtmasters?


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo TheSixty und willkommen hier im Thread.

Das hast Du ganz richtig verstanden: Viele unserer Verabredungen laufen hier über den Thread. Also einfach immer wieder mal reinschauen oder halt auch selbst mal was anbieten. Meine klassischen Runden durch den GG sehen so aus, dass ich gemütlich von Spot zu Spot fahre und mich dort jeweils etwas aufhalte. Zum Schluss kommen dann so 15-25km raus.

Am Wochenende fahre ich auf jeden Fall zu den Dirtmasters und hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Da ich an dem Endurorennen teilnehmen möchte fahre ich schon am Donnerstagmorgen los und bleibe bis Sonntag.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Mai 2012)

Hey Micha,

klingt spannend. Ich wollte genau nach dem Festival 2 Tage nach Winterberg fahren. 22.05.-24.05. und meine ersten Erfahrungen im Bikepark sammeln. Ich schätze mal übers Festival kann man nicht fahren oder es ist so viel los, dass die Biker übereinanderfallen...
Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei Deiner Teilnahme.

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt würde ich heute mal wieder eine Runde zwischen Decksteiner Weiher und Spot fahren wollen. Schätze ich werde so ab 17:00 Uhr unterwegs sein und mal schauen welche "Trails" ich vom letzten mal noch finden werde...


----------



## Creeptor (14. Mai 2012)

@BikeMike78 hast du leider nur 1 platz frei ? oder lässt sich da irgendwie was machen

Bzw hat irgendwer noch platz im auto?


----------



## TheSixty (14. Mai 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo TheSixty und willkommen hier im Thread.
> 
> Das hast Du ganz richtig verstanden: Viele unserer Verabredungen laufen hier über den Thread. Also einfach immer wieder mal reinschauen oder halt auch selbst mal was anbieten. Meine klassischen Runden durch den GG sehen so aus, dass ich gemütlich von Spot zu Spot fahre und mich dort jeweils etwas aufhalte. Zum Schluss kommen dann so 15-25km raus.
> 
> Am Wochenende fahre ich auf jeden Fall zu den Dirtmasters und hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Da ich an dem Endurorennen teilnehmen möchte fahre ich schon am Donnerstagmorgen los und bleibe bis Sonntag.


 

Das hört sich super an. Genauso hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Ich wollte eigtl mit Creeptor zusammen fahren, aber ansonsten teilen wir uns irgendwie auf. Ich weiß aber auch noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Tage da bleiben darf, aber am Donerstag würde ich auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mitfahren. Ich klär das aber noch mit ein paar anderen aus der Gruppe auf FB ab. Die meinten, die kommen auch aus Köln/Düsseldorf und würden dort zelten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nur noch einen Platz im Auto frei. 
Da ich Bike, Ausrüstung und Campingkram mitnehme, wird das mit 3 Personen im Golf zu knapp. Ein Platz ist aber wie gesagt noch frei. Ich werde dort zelten und könnte dafür auch noch einen Platz anbieten, allerdings nur an Nicht-Schnarcher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSixty (14. Mai 2012)

Alles klar! Passt ein auseinandergenommenes Bike denn noch rein? Wird wahrscheinlich eng?!  Ich glaube nicht, dass ich so arg schnarche haha Wir klären das jetzt heute Abend alles ab und dann gibts wahrscheinlich heute auch noch eine ordentliche Antwort


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja super, dann muss ich ja doch nicht ganz alleine losziehen!  Lass uns die Details doch einfach per PN klären, TheSixty.


----------



## ka-ar (15. Mai 2012)

Hi @ all,

ist am Donnerstag jemand in Willingen oder Stromberg unterwegs?

Am Samstag wollen wir/ich zu den DirtMasters fahren und evtl. bis Sonntag bleiben. Vielleicht kann man sich dort auf´n  treffen.


----------



## Creeptor (15. Mai 2012)

Sicher vielleicht sieht man sich dort auf ein paar bierchen :O


----------



## ka-ar (16. Mai 2012)

Ja, klar...

... und wer steht mit der GREENBELT COLOGNE Fahne als
Erkennungszeichen da?

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei den DirtMasters, mit viel Sunshine


----------



## Creeptor (16. Mai 2012)

Haha komm ich mal gleich eine  ! Dann ist das ja nen gutes erkennungszeichen ;D


----------



## ka-ar (20. Mai 2012)

Bis auf die besoffenen und kiffenden Asi-Kid´s auf ihren Campingstühlen war die Bergline 2012 von Darren B. nicht schlecht. 

Der Weg hat sich gelohnt...

Happy Trail´s...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Mai 2012)

Da waren eindeutig zuviele dieser Kids. Nachdem mir am Donnerstag so ein Dirt Kid vom Rad vor die Füße gereiert hat, wars komplett vorbei. Frag mich überhaupt, ob das 'nen Bike oder Sauffestival gewesen ist. Nee... lieber andere Veranstaltungen.


----------



## rockbumper (20. Mai 2012)

Jo und die haben gleich morgens damit angefangen und dann auch noch so Ghetto Gelabere ohne Rücksicht auf die anderen Leute Drumherum.
Aber der Weg hat sich trotzdem gelohnt und einkaufen konnte man auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Mai 2012)

Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt die letzten Jahre nicht so aufgefallen. Wohl aber dadurch bedingt, dass die Challange an einem Tag ausgetragen worden ist. Und da ich gegen einen Baum geboxt habe auf Stage 3 war es dann vorbei. Und irgendwo zuschauen, wo sich jemand legen kann ohne selber fahren zu können ist nicht so mein Ding.

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flow0923 (21. Mai 2012)

Klingt nach einer Menge Spass!:kotz:


----------



## bansaiman (23. Mai 2012)

Wie sehen hier die Pläne für das kommende WE aus?


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich würd gern in nächster Zeit nochmal nach Wibe fahren, allerdings eher ungern am Wochenende.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Mai 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wie sehen hier die Pläne für das kommende WE aus?



Kanu fahren auf der Weser.


----------



## Steve122 (23. Mai 2012)

Rock Hard Festival - Gelsenkirchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSixty (23. Mai 2012)

Samstag eine Tour auf der Glessener Höhe, 
Sonntag in den Westerwald biken
Ansonsten Party


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Mai 2012)

Für heute oder morgen irgendwas angedacht... Tourenmässig?


----------



## ka-ar (3. Juni 2012)

Lebt hier noch einer...???


----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Juni 2012)

Heute nachmittag jemand spontan Bock auf ne Runde Siebengebirge? Wetter ist mäßig, was die Trails aber von Wanderern und sonstigem "Ungeziefer"  befreit


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juni 2012)

Ist in der Tat ganz schön still geworden hier im Thread.
Auf Siebengebirge hätte ich schon mal wieder Lust, aber bei dem Dauerregen verzichte ich lieber auf eine Tour. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächsten Samstag wieder mit einer Ausfahrt.
Trotz des Wetters noch einen schönen Sonntag an alle!


----------



## bansaiman (3. Juni 2012)

Nächsten Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Aber kein Siebengebirge, sonst alles


----------



## MagicX79 (3. Juni 2012)

Ach, wenn ich ja wüsste das mein Knie mir keinen Ärger macht, wäre ich auch dabei .


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich persönlich bin in letzter Zeit etwas "fremd" gegangen.

1.) Touren auf der Glessener Höhe
2.) 2 Tage Winterberg
3.) Tour in Altenberg

Und im Moment hab ich RÜCKEN von den ganzen ungewohnten Belastungen........dauert sicher noch ne gute Woche bis ich wieder eine anstrengendere Runde mache.

Aber bald gehts wieder rund, dann mit den neuen DMR Vault Pedalen....


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juni 2012)

Wann warst Du in Winterberg und wie war es? Alles gut fahrbar? Wie sieht denn der Slopestyle aus und haben sie schon was an der Berg-Line verändert?


----------



## NoStyle (3. Juni 2012)

@ kalkhoffpink:
Ja wie, Rücken? Hoffentlich nicht zu dolle 
War gestern ganz ultra kurzfristig nochmal in Altenberg das Wetter nutzen, schön wars! Hätte Dir gerne Bescheid gegeben, aber auf die hormonbombigen Spontanschübe meiner Brut muss ich auch erstmal klarkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink:
> Ja wie, Rücken? Hoffentlich nicht zu dolle
> War gestern ganz ultra kurzfristig nochmal in Altenberg das Wetter nutzen, schön wars! Hätte Dir gerne Bescheid gegeben, aber auf die hormonbombigen Spontanschübe meiner Brut muss ich auch erstmal klarkommen



Da war ich gestern auch unterwegs spontan... aber auf dem Hardtail getarnt 

Bist nicht zufällig der Fully Fahrer gewesen, der sich mit seinem Bremsweg in Odenthal an der Ampel vertan hat? Sah jedenfalls ungewollt ironisch aus


----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Juni 2012)

Wir haben uns so richtig eingesaut. 2 std Regen am Stück mit anschließender Dusche am Rhöndorfer Dorfbrunnen


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @ kalkhoffpink:
> Ja wie, Rücken? Hoffentlich nicht zu dolle
> War gestern ganz ultra kurzfristig nochmal in Altenberg das Wetter nutzen, schön wars! Hätte Dir gerne Bescheid gegeben, aber auf die hormonbombigen Spontanschübe meiner Brut muss ich auch erstmal klarkommen



@ NoStyle

Jaja, Du wolltest ja nur noch mal heimlich üben und hast deswegen nix gesagt
Den Rücken hab ich schon seit Winterberg. Bin über so viele Tables gesprungen in den zwei Tagen, das war zu viel für mein Rückratwird aber langsam besser.

@BikeMike78

Ich war 23./24.05. dortzum ersten Mal.am Slopestyle standen noch die Riesendinger vom Dirt Masters, die Berg-Line kenn ich leider nicht, bin nur Continental Track, 4X, Freecross und ein Stück Fun Ride gefahren
Downhill war wohl einigermaßen befahrbar, SingleTrail war Schrott, immer noch zu matschig.


----------



## Fabian93 (4. Juni 2012)

Momentan haben wir auch wieder "Verluste" zu verzeichnen, Tobi hat sich in Malmedy das Schlüsselbein 4-fach gebrochen, kommt morgen unters Messer.
Würde auf jedenfall in nächster Zeit nochmal in den Bikepark, hab momentan die meiste Zeit das Auto,7-10 allerdings leider nicht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Juni 2012)

@kalkhoffpink:  Die Riesendinger auf dem Slpestyle sind/waren die Bergline. Bin mal gespannt, was aus denen gemacht wird. 

@Fabian93: Autsch! Dann bestell mal gute Besserung!
Auf Park hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Außer dem 9. könnte ich auch am 12. oder am 15.6.. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja einen von den Terminen hin.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2012)

PArk am 9. wäre auch schön. Danach das WE bin ich an der Mosel touren oder vllt im Boppard


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich gestehe, Winterberg muss ich erst mal nicht mehr haben.
Ist für meinen Fahrstil nicht so attraktiv. Ich hab nicht den Anspruch Strecken mit 100% Anlieger und Tables möglichst schnell und hoch durchzubrettern und die anderen Strecken finde ich einfach nur ziemlich steil. Für mein Fahrlevel kommt da kein Flow auf...

Hab mir jetzt verstärkt Videos von Willingen und vor allem dem Bikepark Warstein angesehen. Die Strecken sind wesentlich flacher und Enduro-Flowiger, das hab ich mir von Fahrern auch bestätigen lassen. Ich glaub das macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß....


----------



## bansaiman (4. Juni 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also ich gestehe, Winterberg muss ich erst mal nicht mehr haben.
> Ist für meinen Fahrstil nicht so attraktiv. Ich hab nicht den Anspruch Strecken mit 100% Anlieger und Tables möglichst schnell und hoch durchzubrettern und die anderen Strecken finde ich einfach nur ziemlich steil. Für mein Fahrlevel kommt da kein Flow auf...
> 
> Hab mir jetzt verstärkt Videos von Willingen und vor allem dem Bikepark Warstein angesehen. Die Strecken sind wesentlich flacher und Enduro-Flowiger, das hab ich mir von Fahrern auch bestätigen lassen. Ich glaub das macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß....




Ja, wenn jemand da noch nen PLatz frei hat, können wir Sasmtag gerne was anleiern für Willingen


----------



## NoStyle (4. Juni 2012)

@ NoIDEaFOraNAme
Ich bremse durchaus auch für Biere, aber an Odenthal kam ich gestern nicht vorbei, glaube ich 

@ kalkhoffpink
Das war wirklich super spontan, da meine Kleine denn doch andere Pläne hatte. Gut dass ich das dann auch irgendwann mal erfahren habe ... 

Beste Genesungswünsche an die Verletzten - ein 4-fach zersemmeltes Schlüsselbein ist echt kein Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (4. Juni 2012)

> Strecken finde ich einfach nur ziemlich steil.


Winterberg ist doch insgesamt ziehmlich flach, da gibt es Parks mit deutlich steileren Strecken. Wenn du die Line in Winterberg auf der Dh z.b einigermaßen kennst kommst du normalerweise schon recht flott runter.

Bald gehts endlich wieder mit dem Hardtail nach Winterberg, die Tage ist es 100% fertig.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gerne unter der Woche mal in einen Park... am Wochenende ist mir da einfach zu viel los. Ich finde z.B. knappe 30 Euro für den Lift am Tag echt zuviel, wenn ich die Abfahrtszeit mit der Wartezeit an den Liften vergleiche. Willingen, Malmedy oder Winterberg... preislich ziehe ich aber Malmedy vor 

Seit dem Crash von Tobi merkt euch... mit zwei Trikots kann man auch einen Rucksackverband bauen^^ gab sogar Lob von der behandelnden Ärztin, aber leider kein Kaffee und Kuchen gratis dazu


----------



## bansaiman (7. Juni 2012)

also wer will wohin am Samstag?vor Fussball kann man ja noch selber die hufe schwingen!


----------



## TheSixty (7. Juni 2012)

Hey  Wo wolltest du denn am Samstag fahren? Ich wollte vielleicht mit welchen aus einer Gruppe in Facebook eine Tour fahren. Die treffen sich um 13 Uhr in Köln-Porz.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2012)

TheSixty schrieb:


> Hey  Wo wolltest du denn am Samstag fahren? Ich wollte vielleicht mit welchen aus einer Gruppe in Facebook eine Tour fahren. Die treffen sich um 13 Uhr in Köln-Porz.





HI,

ja, da würde ich mich mal einfach dranhängen. 
Also wo ist das Treffen um 13 Uhr?
Wohin geht´s dann über den Tag? 

Schreib mir am besten per PN ,auch die Handynummer.


----------



## TheSixty (8. Juni 2012)

Die haben mir heute abgesagt, weil der eine erkältet ist und die kommende Woche fit sein muss, weil er heiratet.
Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht wie es morgen aussieht.
Wo fährst du denn immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ka-ar (8. Juni 2012)

Köln-Porz???
Dat is ja bei mir...
wer is dat dann?

Sorry 

Das ist doch bei mir...
wer ist das denn?

Kenn ich die zufällig?


----------



## bansaiman (8. Juni 2012)

ka-ar schrieb:


> Köln-Porz???
> Dat is ja bei mir...
> wer is dat dann?
> 
> ...




Fährst du heute (Samstag)?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Juni 2012)

Jemand spontan und nüchtern heute für eine Runde da! 

Schau bis 10 Uhr nochmal rein.


----------



## Steve122 (10. Juni 2012)

Digga guck ma aufn Tacho, gestern war Fuppes. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Juni 2012)

Digga, deswegen auch der Hinweis!!!

Nette Runde mit magix78 auf dessen Hometrails :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## zigzag_ideal (10. Juni 2012)

nabend zusammen,

ich stell mich mal kurz vor.

mein name ist tomasz, bin 31 und wohne in neu-ehrenfeld. 

ich bin ein quereinsteiger und suche dringenst leute mit denen man zum feierabend oder auch mal am wochenende durch die büsche düsen kann.

lg


----------



## bansaiman (12. Juni 2012)

Was läuft diesen Samstag und Sonntag tourentechnisch (oder park) und wo gehts hin?


----------



## TheSixty (18. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust mit mir am Samstag mal hier -> http://www.mtbrb.de/?page_id=32 mitzufahren. Wollte da evtl. um 14 Uhr mal auf eine Schnupperrunde mitfahren, weil ich mir überlege in den Verein zu gehen, wenn mir das Training gefällt


----------



## TheSixty (18. Juni 2012)

zigzag_ideal schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich stell mich mal kurz vor.
> 
> ...


 
Meld dich, wenn du mal spontan Zeit hast. Komm gerne ne Runde mit. Aber nehme das mit dem "durch die Büsche düsen" wortwörtlich  Ich hab da meinen Spaß dran, selbst wenn man danach aussieht, als ob man mit einer Katze gekämpft hätte


----------



## zigzag_ideal (19. Juni 2012)

hi sixty, wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt könnte man Runde drehen oder?
wie würde die Route ca verlaufen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheSixty (19. Juni 2012)

Verdammt. Habs jetzt erst gelesen. Muss jetzt aber noch zum Pferd und zu meinen Pflegekaatzen. Da schaff ich das zeitlich nicht mehr. Wie siehts denn evtl. morgen Abend aus? Könnte aber nicht vor 19 Uhr. Wo wir fahren ist mir egal. Wo wohnst du denn? Bei mir in der Nähe ist der Grüngürtel. Find ich aber langweilig. Ich mag die Ville in Brühl.


----------



## zigzag_ideal (19. Juni 2012)

ich in neu ehrenfeld...nähe a57...arbeite etwas zentraler...19 klingt gut. ville in brühl kenn ich noch nicht. ich mach mich auf die socken nach gh jetzt.


----------



## TheSixty (20. Juni 2012)

zigzag_ideal schrieb:


> ich in neu ehrenfeld...nähe a57...arbeite etwas zentraler...19 klingt gut. ville in brühl kenn ich noch nicht. ich mach mich auf die socken nach gh jetzt.


Also heute ist das wetter ja nicht so berauschend. Mir gehts auch nicht so gut. Ich wuerde zwar trotzdem fahren aber ich denke nicht dass das heute was gibt.


----------



## zigzag_ideal (20. Juni 2012)

Nee...heute gibt das nix.


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Juli 2012)

Bevor der Thread hier noch ganz abrutscht  :

Am Dienstag oder am Mittwoch würde ich gerne mal wieder eine trailige Tour fahren. Dienstag muss ich aufgrund der Abendgestaltung um 18:00 wieder zu Hause sein, am Mittwoch bereits um 17:00. 

Wer hätte denn wann Lust und Zeit? Ideen, Vorschläge Wünsche wo es hingehen soll? Glüder, Altenberg, Siebengebirge... ?


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre dabei, Dienstag oder Mittwoch sowie die Uhrzeit ist mir egal


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Juli 2012)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread hier noch ganz abrutscht  :
> 
> Am Dienstag oder am Mittwoch würde ich gerne mal wieder eine trailige Tour fahren. Dienstag muss ich aufgrund der Abendgestaltung um 18:00 wieder zu Hause sein, am Mittwoch bereits um 17:00.
> 
> Wer hätte denn wann Lust und Zeit? Ideen, Vorschläge Wünsche wo es hingehen soll? Glüder, Altenberg, Siebengebirge... ?




Is doch klar, je besser das Wetter, desto eher reizt die Grillsaison, Freibad etc. und das Bike bleibt mal stehen...
Ich sag immer ich bin Mountainbike "Fan" kein "Fan(atiker)"...

Habt Ihr denn im Moment alle Urlaub? Ich werde wohl erst am WE wieder fahren, dann allerdings wegen Familienfeier in/bei Heidelberg.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Juli 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Is doch klar, je besser das Wetter, desto eher reizt die Grillsaison, Freibad etc. und das Bike bleibt mal stehen...
> Ich sag immer ich bin Mountainbike "Fan" kein "Fan(atiker)"...



Naja, biketechnisch unterwegs waren wir schon viel, aber eher am Homespot aktiv und das wird hier nicht öffentlich besprochen. 

Sollen wir dann Abfahrt in Köln morgen um 11:00 anpeilen? Ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei.
Siebengebirge könnte ich guiden, wenn es Richtung Glüder gehen soll müsste jemand anderes führen.


----------



## Fabian93 (2. Juli 2012)

Bin leider raus, hab gerade kurzfristig erfahren das ich morgen bis 14 Uhr und Mittwoch von 15-20 Uhr arbeiten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Juli 2012)

Schade Fabian! 
Also, Stand der Dinge ist, dass um 11 Uhr Ofi, PETOR. und ich Richtung Glueder aufbrechen werden.
Falls noch jemand Interesse hat, ich habe noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juli 2012)

Glüder ist doch bei Altenberg um die Ecke oder?
Gibts da auch ein paar schöne Trails? Hab das vorher noch nicht gehört.
Läuft bei IBC vielleicht alles noch unter Altenberg....??!!

Wünsch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß unterm Stollen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2012)

Jemand für einen Nightride in den Sonnenuntergang zu haben im Bergischen/Oberbergischen die Tage?


----------



## flow0923 (31. Juli 2012)

Oh Gott der Thread ist ja tot! Dann hauch ich doch mal wieder Leben hier rein. Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tour in Overath und Umgebung?ICh wäre auch für andere Sachen im Umkreis zu haben, hab aber kein Auto.VOn daher sollte die Örtlichkeit per Bahn erreichbar sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Juli 2012)

Wann Flow? Mir zur Zeit egal


----------



## Steve122 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Flo,  Ja, wenn die Trails was trockener werden bin ich wieder dabei. War heute meine erste Runde aufm Bigbike aufm HCM mal testweise unterwegs und bis jetzt zwickt nix. Hab sogar die zwei Schlüsselstellen (Neu aufgebauter Minidrop der in eine Steilkurve geht, wo Anfang des Jahres noch umgesägte Bäume lagen und die Mega Wurzelpassage mit dem großen Step, der in eine Kurve geht) genommen und konnte sie fahren.  Physio for the Win!  HCM war aber sehr sehr matschig und das nimmt einen echt den Flow und den Spass und tut dem Trail definitiv auch nicht gut. Telefonnummer haste ja, also ich wäre bei kleineren Runden wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Juli 2012)

Naja, evtl. ist der Thread mit dem Oberbegriff "Grüngürtel" halt doch nicht so oft frequentiert. Die Trails im Grüngürtel sind halt nun doch nicht sooo spannend - mal von 2-3 kleinen Highlights abgesehen......aber wer erwartet hier schon Touren nach Overath?

Ich persönlich war jetzt 2 mal auf der üblichen Altenberg-3-Mühlen Tour unterwegs. Die finde ich recht spaßig und abwechslungsreich....


----------



## Steve122 (2. August 2012)

@Frank: HCM kannst du zur Zeit knicken. Total nass, tiefe Löcher mit dicken Pfützen drinne. Das macht so überhaupt keinen Spass. Der Trail wird durch den Trailtourismus leider total kaputt gefahren, da jeder bei Wind und Wetter meint da runter zu bügeln und damit die Löcher immer tiefer werden.  

 War eben mit Fabian ne kleine Trailrunde mitm XC im Siegburger Wald und es fluppt erstaunlich gut. Mal schauen wie es mir morgen geht, bin so gefahren, wie vor dem Stress auch und noch zwickt nix. Für 1-2 Stunden bin ich wohl wieder fitt.


----------



## flow0923 (10. August 2012)

Freebob und ich starten Morgen gen Overath mit eventuellem Stop am Lüderich.Abfahrt um 9.45 vom HBF.


----------



## Steve122 (11. August 2012)

Mist, zu spät gelesen! Lüderich ist gerade ne fiese Nummer die Talfahrt. Alles ziemlich zerrockt vom letzten Regen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. August 2012)

Für die Grüngürtler... oder die ein solcher werden wollen:

Ich kann folgendes Angebot nur empfehlen... 5 Euro für den Guide und man lernt wirklich einen geilen Rundkurs kennen. Tempo ist mittel. Fully nicht unbedingt notwendig. Immer Mittwochs. Pausen sind kurz.

Park & Ride 2.0


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

Für nächstes mal würde mich Overrath auch interessieren.
Hat evtl. einer der Jungs (Frank) sowas wie einen .gpx Track von der Tour, damit man sich mal "einlesen" kann? Gerne auch per PM.

Have Fun, wir fahren am Sonntag noch mal zu dritt (mit NoStyle und Orcus) in Altenberg....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. August 2012)

Nutz mal den Luxus einer kontextintensiven Suche bei GPS Portalen wie z.B. www.gpspies.com

Die Singletrailrunde um Overath dort hat auch die "verbotenen" Trails drinnen. Im Rahmen von der momentanen Problematik einfach meiden. So geheim sind die wiederum auch nicht, wenn man mal den ungeschützten Rahmen des Forums hier verlässt, teilweise auch Wanderrouten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. August 2012)

Danke, das mach ich, dachte halt da gäbe es besondere Strecken...die Frosthelm-Tour dürfte ja altbekannt sein.
Vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal, dann lern ich sicher auch was....


----------



## rldsgn (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute,

(ich kopier mich mal selbst aus dem vorstellfred)

ich bin ralph, 37, aus kölle. hab gestern mein nerve xc 7.0 pferdchen bei der critical mass ausgeritten. da hab ich dann den micha auf seinem torque getroffen, der hat mich hierher geschickt ... da bin ich also! danke dafür und:

Hai Hai.

hab bis jetzt zwar hauptsächlich auf strecke gemacht - abends die 40km runde (rhein rauf und runter//grüngürtel, etc) und bin vrstl. an den besten spots vorbeigefahren. wenns mal irgendwo rechts reinging bin ich natürlich auch mal abgebogen. aber ich denk da geht noch mehr. freue mich also über austausch und gemeinsame sessions!

achso ich wohne in der innenstadt.

cheers
ralph


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ralph und herzlich willkommen! 
Und Danke, dass Du den fast schon vergessen geglaubten Thread hier wieder hoch geholt hast. 
Man sieht sich bestimmt demnächst mal auf einer Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Dezember 2012)

Um den Thread hier mal etwas am Laufen zu halten... 

Jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Asphaltrunde am Rhein am Freitagabend? Gibt ja doch ein paar Möglichkeiten zum Spielen dort. Aber bitte nur mit Helm, Hirn und Beleuchtung. 
Ich sag mal Start um 18:00 auf dem Platz im Rheinauhafen auf Höhe des Ubierringes? Die Route wird dann spontan beschlossen.
Späteres Versacken auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt nicht zwingend ausgeschlossen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Frank,

ja, der gute, alte Thread.... 
Hatte Dich zwischendrin mal angequatscht wegen einer Tour im bergischen, aber nie wieder was gehört. Vermutlich wusstes Du einfach nicht mehr wer ich bin...naja, vielleicht klappts im nächsten Jahr mal.

Viel Spaß am Freitag, Ride On, Andreas


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es hier noch aktive Menschen in den kalten Wintertagen? 
Ich werfe einfach mal die Franziska Runde die rund um den Lüderich geht in den Topf. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Dezember 2012)

Mike, wann würdest Du denn dort fahren wollen?


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich dir spontan nicht sagen. Ich warte gerade auf mein Nerve AL+. Das sollte die Tage kommen. Unter der Woche würde die Tour auf Grund meiner Berufstätigkeit sicherlich in einen Nightride enden. Wird ja leider so früh dunkel!


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, dann melde Dich doch einfach wieder, wenn das Bike eingetroffen ist. 
Da ist Canyon ja mittlerweile zahlreich vertreten im Grüngürtel.


----------



## flow0923 (19. Dezember 2012)

Er lebt! Er lebt! Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester wird sicher auch was gehen an Fahrradexkursionen.Ich guck hier dann mal rein.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2012)

Falls nicht, allen ein paar ruhige Tage und einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr!


----------



## Dice8 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird es krankheits- und urlaubstechnisch erst wieder was in der ersten Januarwoche. Dann habe ich Urlaub und kann vormittags (im hellen!!) biken gehen. Ich habe auf jeden fall die Franziska Runde auf der To-Do Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch! 
Dann bis nächstes Jahr auf dem Bike, zum Abtrainieren von Festtagsgenüssen und Silvesteralkohol.


----------



## flow0923 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben.Morgen soll's mal wieder losgehen Richtung Overath oder Lohmar.Start ist ab 10.00 oder 11.00 geplant.Falls jemand Interesse hat,einfach mal schreiben.Ich guck später nochmal rein!


----------



## Dice8 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich wäre ab dem 02.01.2013 dabei.


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Dezember 2012)

Morgen kurze Ausnüchterungstour im Angebot:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12830


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Januar 2013)

Ich bin noch bei der Familie in Bayern.
Die Tour klingt aber super, wenn Du die noch mal anbieten würdest wäre ich dabei wenn es zeitlich passt.

Frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Dice8 (1. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch bei der Familie in Bayern.
> Die Tour klingt aber super, wenn Du die noch mal anbieten würdest wäre ich dabei wenn es zeitlich passt.
> 
> Frohes neues Jahr!!!



Zu einem anderen Termin wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Januar 2013)

Kein Problem.


----------



## 3aSoR (16. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich verlinke einfach mal meinen Post aus dem vorstellungsbereich..
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616366

Ich würde mich gerne mal ein paar Endurotouren usw. anschließen 
Wenn mal noch ein Fahrer fehlt und es das Wetter zulässt, freue ich
mich über jede gemeinsame Fahrt 

Chris


----------



## Dice8 (16. Januar 2013)

Welche Touren hier im Umland zu empfehlen sind ist z.B. In Overath, Forsbach mit Hoffnungstal und dem Lüderich sowie in Lohmar (Heide) der Ho Chi Minh Pfad. Das sind so die drei "Reviere" in denen ich meistens unterwegs bin. Demnächst werde ich auch mal die "3 Mühlentour" in Altenberg fahren.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Januar 2013)

Kann man euch für eine dieser Touren begeistern? Oder zu kalt, nass,....?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kann man euch für eine dieser Touren begeistern? Oder zu kalt, nass,....?



Die letzte 3-Mühlentour bei Schneematsch-Wetter haben wir (drei) nach der Hälfte abgebrochen. Zu rutschig, zu matschig, zu grenzwertig. Hatten unterwegs zwei "Abwürfe". Wenn es ein wenig technischer/anspruchsvoller wird, macht mir persönlich das fahren bei dem Wetter Null Spass. Das taugt nur zum Strecke machen oder um nicht ganz aus der Form zu kommen...


----------



## Dice8 (18. Januar 2013)

Kein Schnee aber gefrorener Boden wäre besser. Dann gäbe es auch kein Matsch


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kein Schnee aber gefrorener Boden wäre besser. Dann gäbe es auch kein Matsch



Stimmt, dafür schöne harte, tiefe Spurrillen......hatten wir Sonntag bei einer "Trainings"-Runde auf der Glessener Höhe. So oder so, ich warte noch etwas bis zur nächsten "richtigen" Tour.

Ride On, Andreas


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kurze Runde im Grüngürtel morgen ab mittags? Abfahrt zwischen 12 und 1, Dauer etwa 1-2 Stunden.
Lockeres Fahren, dafür aber keine langen Pausen.


----------



## ofi (19. Januar 2013)

Ich mach morgen Mittag mein Standardründchen aufm HT. Aber wahrscheinlich eher nicht locker


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Januar 2013)

Immer locker bleiben sag ich immer locker bleiben...  
Auf Konditionsgebolze habe ich eher weniger Lust - muss ja auch für Sonntag fit sein. 
Langes Herumstehen an den Spots ist bei den Temperaturen aber auch nicht ratsam.
Vielleicht fahren wir uns dann ja über den Weg und machen im Vorbeifahren coole Highfive-moves.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (19. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2013)

Kalt wars! Die 24km haben mir gereicht. Wären meinen Zehen nicht kurz vorm Absterben gewesen hätte ich auch noch ein Rüdchen mehr gedreht  
Ein paar Biker habe ich auch gesehen aber ob das einer von euch war weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Kalt wars! Die 24km haben mir gereicht. Wären meinen Zehen nicht kurz vorm Absterben gewesen hätte ich auch noch ein Rüdchen mehr gedreht
> Ein paar Biker habe ich auch gesehen aber ob das einer von euch war weiß ich nicht.



Also die 5.10 Impact High taugen bei dem Wetter mit normalen Socken...


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also die 5.10 Impact High taugen bei dem Wetter mit normalen Socken...



Dummerweise fahre ich clickies. :/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Dummerweise fahre ich clickies. :/



Na dann musst Du Dir so tolle Neopren-Überschuhe besorgen.
Zum Beispiel sowas:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/bbb-ueberschuhe-hardwear-bws-04/232902.html


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2013)

Hab ich ja schon. Wird trotzdem irgendwann sehr kalt. Wird ja bald endlich wärmer!


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Januar 2013)

Dice8, warst Du der Fahrer mit dem 2013er Nerve? Dann haben wir uns heute gesehen. Ich war derjenige der sich die Sitzstrebe so genau angesehen hatte. 

Gegen kalte Füße kann ich übrigens die beheizbaren Solen vom Aldi wärmstens empfehlen. Mindestens 2,5 Stunden mollig warme Füße.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2013)

Ja genau der bin ich. Das mit den Füßen ist nur halb so wild.


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Januar 2013)

Schön, wieder ein neues Gesicht. Solche Runden wie gestern werde ich auch wieder öfter mal hier im Thread posten. 

Ich finde das momentane Wetter ja herrlich zum fahren! Zwar ist es um einiges anstrengender bei dem Belag, aber es ist einfach nur schön, wenn man über sämtliche Matsch-Stellen einfach drüberheizen kann und am Ende des Tages Mensch und Maschine ohne braunen Überzug nach Hause kommen. Gegen die Kälte kann man sich wappnen und das Weniger an Grip verbuche ich als Fahrtechniktrainig.  
Von mir aus kann es noch länger so frostig bleiben. Danach dann aber bitte sofort umschalten auf trockene Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2013)

Sag nächstes mal einfach Bescheid. Wenn ich Zeit habe schließe ich mich gerne an! Ich persönlich finde das Wetter auch gut zum biken. Allerdings würde ich lieber Trails fahren. In wie fern das mit dem Schnee geht weiß ich nicht. Ich denke bei technisch anspruchsvollen kann das eventuell schief gehen. :/


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2013)

Sind ab 1 Uhr auf dem Lüderich. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2013)

Hab leider keine Zeit. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## rence (20. Januar 2013)

bin heute leider den ganzen Tag arbeiten! vielleicht drehe ich heute Abend noch eine runde mit licht. 
LG
Matthias


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sind ab 1 Uhr auf dem Lüderich. Sonst noch wer?



Hardcore......hier schneits wie blöd...aber daran erkennt man den wahren Freak...
Ich muss heute arbeiten...das ist doch eine super Ausrede.
Werde mich dafür nachher 30 Min. auf den Ergometer setzen...

Have Fun and Ride On...


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2013)

Alles fahrbar, nur etwas tricky da man die gefrorenen Spurrillen unterm Schnee nur erahnen konnte. Und mit schneien hats auch pünktlich aufgehört.


Beim runterlaufen habe ich mich 2x langgemacht 
Sorry für Quali, Handykamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Januar 2013)

Nice! 

Wir waren heute in der Wahner Heide spielen und haben auch einen Abstecher zum HCM gemacht. Der war überraschend gut fahrbar, nur an der Stelle mit der hohen Stufe musste ich passen. 

Der Teil nach der Kompression am Anfang ist übrigens momentan wegen den Hinterlassenschaften von Forstarbeiten für ca 400m nicht befahrbar.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Der Teil nach der Kompression am Anfang ist übrigens momentan wegen den Hinterlassenschaften von Forstarbeiten für ca 400m nicht befahrbar.



...und das schon seit mindestens 20 Tagen! Würde mich auch gerne bei der nächsten HCM anschließen sofern möglich


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Januar 2013)

..


----------



## flow0923 (31. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand was vor am Samstag?Falls es nicht permanent schüttet würde ich Richtung Overath Oder Lohmar düsen.Vielleicht auch mit dem Rad zurück.Jemand Lust?


----------



## rence (31. Januar 2013)

Bin leider dieses Wochenende in Brüssel, aber sonst gerne!


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich wollt morgen raus (sofern es nicht in strömen regnet) da ich frei habe


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich muss arbeiten. Viel Spaß im Schlamm!


----------



## Dice8 (1. Februar 2013)

Danke. Bin nur noch unschlüssig ob Lüderich oder HCM


----------



## Razzor (1. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Samstag oder Sonntag am HCM und Kaldauer Grube. Mal sehen obs denn jetzt fahrbar ist.


----------



## flow0923 (1. Februar 2013)

@Razzorann schreib ich hier später nochmal rein wann es wohin geht.Vielleicht trifft man sich dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (1. Februar 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Info. Bin dann wohl auch am HCM. ð


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Februar 2013)

Dann könnt Ihr ja direkt mal ein wenig aufräumen am HCM, zu dritt geht das doch schnell von der Hand.  
Nehmt Euch ne Handsäge mit... 

Viel Spaß Euch allen!


----------



## Dice8 (1. Februar 2013)

Ne.  ich bin raus. Das Wetter ist echt Mist.


----------



## Razzor (1. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr heute auch nicht. Ist mir zu nass. 
Dafür dreh ich eine Runde auf dem Ergometer.


----------



## Dice8 (1. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ist das Wetter ja morgen besser. Der Wetterbericht verheißt allerdings nichts gutes. Ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## flow0923 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich denke das wird nichts sofern man nicht auf Fangopackung an Rad und Fahrer steht...


----------



## Dice8 (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe am HCM fleißig aufgeräumt.


----------



## Razzor (2. Februar 2013)

Kaldauer Grube war im unteren Bereich kaum fahrbar. 
Bis zum HCM bin ich nicht mehr gekommen, Kaldauer Grube hat mir gereicht...

Hab 3 Freerider in der nähe der Kaldauer Grube am Bach gesehen, war das einer von euch?


----------



## Dice8 (2. Februar 2013)

Am Bach war ich nicht. Jedoch auch kurz in der Kaldauer Grube, allein. Unten ist echt unfahrbar gewesen weil matschig und dann noch die groben Reifenspuren der Bagger. 

Der HCM Pfad war jedenfalls super zu fahren. Dummerweise hat sich bei mir direkt am Anfang das 36er KB verabschiedet. Musste bergauf vorne aufs kleinere KB schalten und dabei hat sich die Kette irgendwie verhackt oder das 36er KB war einfach nur Müll. Ich glaube das war nicht aus Stahl sondern aus Alu. Ist nun eierrund und wird die Tage ersetzt. Nur auf dem 24er KB den HCM Pfad zu fahren hat nicht so wirklich Spaß gemacht da man nicht wirklich auf Geschwindigkeit kam die man bei den ein oder anderen kleinen Drop gebraucht hätte. Ging aber trotzdem irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (7. Februar 2013)

Nur zur Info. Seit heute morgen sind wieder die Motorsägen am HCM in Aktion. Unfahrbar.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2013)

In welchem Bereich denn? Nicht dass die da jetzt den kompletten Wald durchforsten. Am Ausgang des HCM sind leider auch etliche Bäume markiert.


----------



## Fabian93 (8. Februar 2013)

> Jedoch auch kurz in der Kaldauer Grube, allein. Unten ist echt  unfahrbar gewesen weil matschig und dann noch die groben Reifenspuren  der Bagger.


Was ist denn da unten in der Grube los, was machen die Bagger da ?
Befürchte gerade,dass es da jetzt aussieht wie im umliegenden Wald das Jahr zuvor


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Was ist denn da unten in der Grube los, was machen die Bagger da ?
> Befürchte gerade,dass es da jetzt aussieht wie im umliegenden Wald das Jahr zuvor



Na Hauptsache die bösen Biker fahren und stören nicht in diesem Fauna und Flora Habitat...


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Februar 2013)

Morgen wer am Start?


----------



## flow0923 (10. Februar 2013)

@Ferkel: Heute nicht.Aber Morgen  Ich wollte ab 13h in Rösrath oder Overath starten.Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Februar 2013)

Hab morgen leider kein frei.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich muss ebenfalls arbeiten.


----------



## Dice8 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich wär für Dienstag.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder richtig fit bin wäre ich am Dienstag dabei. Wie wäre es mit Filthy Trails?


----------



## Dice8 (10. Februar 2013)

In Belgien?


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2013)

Ganz genau, eine gute Autostunde entfernt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

Bringts das bei dem Wetter?
Man muss es doch nicht mit Gewalt drauf anlegen sich auf die Fres** zu legen...
Ich persönlich halte noch ein paar Wochen durch bis zum nächsten Park-Besuch...


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2013)

Bei den Filthy Trails kann man eigentlich meistens recht gut fahren. Der Boden ist sehr sandig und trocknet dementsprechend schnell durch. Außerdem ist ja für die nächsten Tage Trockenheit angesagt - da sollte man auch alle Holzelemente gut fahren können.

Die Kälte sehe ich sogar eher positiv: Man schwitzt nicht so unter den Protektoren und der Boden wird schön griffig...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. Februar 2013)

Dann überlass ich das mal den Erfahreneren unter uns und lass es selbst noch etwas langsamer angehen. Wünsche aber viel Spaß beim "Parken"...


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte für morgen immer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu den Filthy Trails im Angebot. 
Abfahrt gegen 09:30 im Kölner Süden. 

Also, wer hat Lust, Zeit und die Eier dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Februar 2013)

Der Platz ist weg.


----------



## rence (11. Februar 2013)

Muss leider morgen arbeiten und meine federgabel ist kaputt


----------



## Steve122 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich muss ausnüchtern. Bin aber bald wieder fest dabei, sobald die Temperaturen wieder über Null steigen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (11. Februar 2013)

Wer fährt denn jetzt alles?


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. Februar 2013)

Bisher nur Frank et moi.


----------



## flow0923 (12. Februar 2013)

Dann darf man sich also auf Bilder vom großen Drop freuen?Viel Spass auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Dice8 (12. Februar 2013)

Genau. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Februar 2013)

Jawoll, der Angstgegner wurde bezwungen!  War aber echt ein Kampf gegen das Kopfkino für mich.
Außerdem noch 2 neue Hindernisse auf der Wings-Line.
Beweise werden in Kürze folgen - Frank lädt wohl schon fleißig hoch...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2013)

Hey, alle heile zurück...Perfekt....
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was euch "Monsterdroppern" noch Respekt abverlangt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Februar 2013)

So, hier also noch ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt der heutigen Abenteuer. 

Vielen Dank an freebob für's Schneiden und uploaden und natürlich für den fantastischen Tag heute.


----------



## Fabian93 (13. Februar 2013)

x


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2013)

Prima gemacht...man merkt euch an, dass das Ende noch lange nicht erreicht ist....da ist noch jede Menge Luft nach oben...
Freu mich schon euch bei besser Wetter am Spot im Grüngürtel wieder Live und in Action zu sehen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Februar 2013)

sauber


----------



## pfohlenrolle (15. Februar 2013)

Super Video !!!
Habe mir letztes Jahr im Sommer auf den Filthy's die Hand gebrochen (in dem unteren Nortshore-Segment) und deswegen nit die besten Erinnerungen an den Park


----------



## flow0923 (16. Februar 2013)

Nabend.
Wie es aussieht geht's Morgen nach Overath.Ab 11h am Cyriax.Wer Lust hat macht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (16. Februar 2013)

Leider schon verplant und ist mir noch etwas zu kalt so ganz ohne Training.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (16. Februar 2013)

Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## flow0923 (16. Februar 2013)

Mal schauen.Lässt sich schwer sagen.Hält alle Trails einmal durch.Also die bekannten.


----------



## flow0923 (16. Februar 2013)

Planänderung.Es geht nach Altenberg.Ab 12.00 geht's auf die 3 Mühlentour.


----------



## Dice8 (16. Februar 2013)

Wieviele haben bis jetzt zugesagt?

Ich kann leider morgen erst spontan entscheiden da ich eigentlich um 14h einen Termin habe und nun versuche diesen zu verschieben.


----------



## Dice8 (17. Februar 2013)

War ne tolle Tour! Daumen hoch!


----------



## derAndre (18. Februar 2013)

Hab Euch gesehen. Hab mit meiner Familie auf/an der Brücke am Schöllerhof gestanden aber ohne Bike. Der Schlamm war fein gestern was


----------



## Dice8 (26. Februar 2013)

Steht mal wieder was an?


----------



## Dice8 (28. Februar 2013)

Filthy Trails?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Februar 2013)

Für größere Aktionen bin ich dieses WE leider raus, da etliche Geburtstagsfeiern anstehen. 
Eventuell wäre am Samstag ab Mittag eine Runde GG von Spot zu Spot drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (28. Februar 2013)

Wäre ne Idee da HCM nicht fahrbar ist da die jetzt noch viel mehr Holz weiter hinten geschlagen haben. Total vorblockt und macht kein Spaß.


----------



## JanAcc (28. Februar 2013)

Tach zusammen, ich würde ne Runde mitdrehen, sofern es am Samstag in den GG geht. Bin bis dato noch nicht mitgefahren und kenn auch noch keinen. Gemütlicher Runde zum Quatschen wär ich also nicht abgeneigt. Die Spots im GG kenne ich auch noch nicht. Bin sehr viel im Bergischen sowie Siebengebirge unterwegs.


----------



## Mr. Max (28. Februar 2013)

Liebe Kölner Bike-Gemeinde, 
im Rahmen meiner WDR-Bewerbung, die bis zum 08.03. eingereicht werden muss, möchte ich eine Reportage über das Thema "Raus aus dem Alltag - rein ins Abenteuer" produzieren. Da ich selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker bin und mich dadurch etwas in Köln auskenne, habe ich mich auch für diesen Sport entschieden. Meine Frage an euch: Gibt es in den nächsten Tagen von eurer Seite ein Treffen oder besondere Buddel-Aktivitäten, die ich als Anlass für einen interessanten Beitrag nehmen könnte? Ich würde euch ein paar Fragen stellen: wieso ihr gerne genau diesen Sport macht, wie es mit dem Nervenkitzel aussieht, was besonders an Köln ist oder wie es als Mountainbiker in einer Stadt auszuhalten ist etc. Das Ganze solle ne Art Erlebnisreportage werden, wo ich auch dran teilnehmen werde und so tu, als würde ich das mal ausprobieren.
Gibt es da Unterstützung eurerseits? Ich würde mich sehr freuen!
Viele Grüße
Maximilian


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

Für ne "gemütliche" GG-Runde könnt ich mich auch erwärmen, in sofern ich bis Samstag wieder fit bin - im Moment leicht grippal angeschlagen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. März 2013)

Tja, für morgen ist jetzt doch noch ein Geburtstagskaffeetrinken mit Anwesenheitspflicht angesetzt, von daher schaffe ich es morgen leider nicht.

Hätte denn jemand Lust und Zeit schon heute ab Mittag eine Runde durch den GG zu drehen?


----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee da HCM nicht fahrbar ist da die jetzt noch viel mehr Holz weiter hinten geschlagen haben. Total vorblockt und macht kein Spaß.



da sieht es seit Wochen aus wie Sau 
an wen muss man sich wenden, damit die Forstarbeiter da mal aufräumen


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2013)

Wollen morgen nach Wibe, Restschnee nutzen.
Hätten noch 2 Plätze frei.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. März 2013)

Mr. Max schrieb:


> Liebe Kölner Bike-Gemeinde,
> im Rahmen meiner WDR-Bewerbung, die bis zum 08.03. eingereicht werden muss, möchte ich eine Reportage über das Thema "Raus aus dem Alltag - rein ins Abenteuer" produzieren. Da ich selbst begeisterter Mountainbiker bin und mich dadurch etwas in Köln auskenne, habe ich mich auch für diesen Sport entschieden. Meine Frage an euch: Gibt es in den nächsten Tagen von eurer Seite ein Treffen oder besondere Buddel-Aktivitäten, die ich als Anlass für einen interessanten Beitrag nehmen könnte? Ich würde euch ein paar Fragen stellen: wieso ihr gerne genau diesen Sport macht, wie es mit dem Nervenkitzel aussieht, was besonders an Köln ist oder wie es als Mountainbiker in einer Stadt auszuhalten ist etc. Das Ganze solle ne Art Erlebnisreportage werden, wo ich auch dran teilnehmen werde und so tu, als würde ich das mal ausprobieren.
> Gibt es da Unterstützung eurerseits? Ich würde mich sehr freuen!
> Viele Grüße
> Maximilian


Frag doch auch mal bei den http://www.dirtstylers.de/
Die können dir vielleicht was dazu sagen.


----------



## Dice8 (1. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> da sieht es seit Wochen aus wie Sau
> an wen muss man sich wenden, damit die Forstarbeiter da mal aufräumen



Frisch von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (1. März 2013)

Genau!!

wo ist der HCM !?!?

Such !!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Was ist denn nun dieser sagenumwobene *HCM*??? Ich bin ja nun auch öfter mal im GG unterwegs, hab aber noch nie davon gehört??
Zumindest unter der Abkürzung nicht....


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2013)

Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail bei Lohmar


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. März 2013)

Ach so, der, hab ich auf der F-Seite schon mal gesehen und fand den ganz interessant, bin ihn aber noch nicht gefahren...auch die Grube noch nicht. Vielleicht wird das ja dieses Jahr noch was...

Nachtrag:

Hab gerade gesehen, dass das auch ganz in der Nähe von Forsbach ist, wo ich auf einer Königsforst Runde letzten September mal über einen alten Northshore-Spot gestolpert bin, wenn man es so nennen will. Waren relativ viele Holzteile in den Wald gebaut, mit respektablen Drops etc. Nur leider alles total verfallen. War vermutlich vor 2-3 oder noch mehr Jahren mal eine echt interessante Kiste.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. März 2013)

Gisela R.I.P.


----------



## Dice8 (1. März 2013)

Am HCM finde ich halt toll das es ein 3,5km langer Trail nur bergab ist. So anspruchsvoll ist er zwar nicht aber macht halt Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (1. März 2013)

Hier wird gerade was durcheinander gebracht. Der  HCM ist in Siegburg im Lohmarer Wald. Das ist knapp 13 km entfernt von Forsbach, was zu Rösrath gehört. Giesela war im Kaldauener Wald, der gegenüber vom Lohmarer Wald liegt und durch die B56 getrennt wird. Allerdings ist in Forsbach auch was gutes zu finden. Allerdings gehört das auch eigentlich zu Hoffnungsthal, wenn man die Trails auf dem Lüderich mitnimmt. Da kommt man dann von unten. 

Da ich gebürtiger Rösrather bin mit wohnhaft in Siegburg, kann ich gerne mal guiden,  sobald das Wetter was besser wird. HCM ist letztes Jahr auch im Frühjahr verbaut gewesen, aber das ändert sich auch, da er mit dem Namen "Jägerpfad" in offizielle Landkarten eingetragen ist und auch viel genutzt wird. Er ist allerdings nach schlechten Wetter und im Frühjahr nicht so spaßig, wegen den stehenden Wasserlöchern. 

LG


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Am HCM finde ich halt toll das es ein 3,5km langer Trail nur bergab ist. So anspruchsvoll ist er zwar nicht aber macht halt Laune



Den längsten "Trail" den ich bislang im Bergischen kenne, ist das letzte Stück auf der 3-Mühlen-Tour. Nicht besonders steil, nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber irgendwie doch abwechslungsreich und auch flott zu fahren wenn man das Gas stehen lässt...ist "gefühlt" auch 3km lang. Bin mal gepannt auf den HCM wenn er wieder befahrbar sein sollte...


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2013)

Frosthelm.de ist dein Freund! Ich denke so viel darf man hier schon sagen. Der HCM ist schließlich schon sehr bekannt.

Edit: Ist ja zwischenzeitlich schon alles gesagt worden - ich habe mal wieder nicht alle aktuellen Posts gelesen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Frosthelm.de ist dein Freund! Ich denke so viel darf man hier schon sagen. Der HCM ist schließlich schon sehr bekannt.
> 
> Edit: Ist ja zwischenzeitlich schon alles gesagt worden - ich habe mal wieder nicht alle aktuellen Posts gelesen.



Das hab ich auch schon anders gehört mit der F-Seite. MICH hat es auf jeden Fall zum Biken nach Altenberg gebracht und dafür bin ich dankbar....


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2013)

Klappt das heute mit GG?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Ich werd heute Nachmittag da sein, aber nur für eine kleine Testrunde mit neuem Lenker.
Die größere Runde wollte ich morgen so ab 12:00 Uhr drehen, auch wenn ich nur wenige der interessanten Strecken im GG kenne.


----------



## JanAcc (2. März 2013)

Also ich wäre nach wie vor für ne Runde im GG zu haben. Ich bin allerdings nicht ortskundig, würde das aber gern ändern...
Wenn jemand Lust hat ein bisschen zu guiden, würde ich mich über Ansage von Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt freuen...

Janek


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2013)

Ich bin für morgen.


----------



## JanAcc (2. März 2013)

Morgen gehts bei mir leider nicht...


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2013)

Also wir sind morgen schon zu dritt und treffen uns um 13:00h am/beim Geißbockheim (Franz-Kremer-Allee 1-3, 50937 Köln). Wer mag kann gerne dazu stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also wir sind morgen schon zu dritt und treffen uns um 13:00h am/beim Geißbockheim (Franz-Kremer-Allee 1-3, 50937 Köln). Wer mag kann gerne dazu stoßen.



Könnte klappen, da wir ab 12:00 Uhr zu zweit von der Jahnwiese starten.
Man kann ja mal sehen ob man dann zu fünft weiter fährt...

Hatte heute mit meiner Runde ja leider kein Glück, weil sich die Kette so doof um das Tretlager gewickelt hat, dass ich nach Hause schieben musste...


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2013)

@steve: Hatte mich verlesen, Finger tippen manchmal schneller als das Hirn arbeitet.

Wibe war gestern sehr spaßig.
Mag jetzt aber die nächsten Wochen kein niederländisch mehr hören. Leider muss ich es auf Arbeit fast täglich ^^


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hatte heute mit meiner Runde ja leider kein Glück, weil sich die Kette so doof um das Tretlager gewickelt hat, dass ich nach Hause schieben musste...



Hi, nimm einen Kettennietdrücker mit oder ein Multitool wo sowas dran ist.
Und ein oder zwei SRAM Kettenschlösser.
Das hat mir schon einige male die Weiterfahrt ermöglicht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467381


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi, nimm einen Kettennietdrücker mit oder ein Multitool wo sowas dran ist.
> Und ein oder zwei SRAM Kettenschlösser.
> Das hat mir schon einige male die Weiterfahrt ermöglicht.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467381



Normalerweise hab ich das dabei, nur dass ich das SRAM Kettenschloss eh nur mit einer Zange auf- und zubekomme. Mit der Hand?? - Keine Chance!!!
Kettennieter wäre gegangen, ich bin aber gestern nur mit "leichtem Gepäck" unterwegs gewesen, da ich nur eine keine Testrunde fahren wollte. Also nur ein Multitool ohne Nieter dabei gehabt...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. März 2013)

Die 9-Fach Links von SRAM gehen recht leicht auf... druck auf das Glied ausüben von beiden Seiten nach unten, alternativ halt nach oben, und es zusammendrücken, dass sie beiden Stifte halt aus der Fassung rausgezogen werden. Eventuell vorher was Brunox drauf, aber nur auf das SRAM Kettenglied. Hab ich aber nie dabei bei ´ner Tour.

Die 9-Fach Version lässt sich sogar wiederverwenden... 10-fach sind bedingt durch die schmälere Bauform nur einmal zu verwenden. Zur Not langt es aber noch für eine Rückfahrt, mit wenig Druck auf den Pedalen, dann aber wechseln.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die 9-Fach Links von SRAM gehen recht leicht auf... druck auf das Glied ausüben von beiden Seiten nach unten, alternativ halt nach oben, und es zusammendrücken, dass sie beiden Stifte halt aus der Fassung rausgezogen werden. Eventuell vorher was Brunox drauf, aber nur auf das SRAM Kettenglied. Hab ich aber nie dabei bei ´ner Tour.
> 
> Die 9-Fach Version lässt sich sogar wiederverwenden... 10-fach sind bedingt durch die schmälere Bauform nur einmal zu verwenden. Zur Not langt es aber noch für eine Rückfahrt, mit wenig Druck auf den Pedalen, dann aber wechseln.



Ich fahr 10-fach und wie gesagt, das Schloss geht mit der Hand niemals auf, das klemmt wie Teufel. Ich brauche immer eine Zange. Auch beim Verschließen. Wenn beide Enden eingehakt sind und ich ziehe mit aller Kraft auseinander, dann rasten die "Nippel" nicht ein - ich muss immer nachhelfen. Demzufolge kann ich das Ding auch wiederverwenden. Die letzte Kette hab ich sicher 3-4x geöffnet und wieder mit dem gleichen Schloss verschlossen - keinerlei Probleme - da leiert nichts aus oder wird instabil. Ich musste IMMER eine Zange nehmen. 3000km ohne Kettenklemmer lediglich die normale "Längung" der Kette insgesamt, deshalb vor 150km auch eine Neue.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich fahr 10-fach und wie gesagt, das Schloss geht mit der Hand niemals auf, das klemmt wie Teufel. Ich brauche immer eine Zange. Auch beim Verschließen. Wenn beide Enden eingehakt sind und ich ziehe mit aller Kraft auseinander, dann rasten die "Nippel" nicht ein - ich muss immer nachhelfen. Demzufolge kann ich das Ding auch wiederverwenden. Die letzte Kette hab ich sicher 3-4x geöffnet und wieder mit dem gleichen Schloss verschlossen - keinerlei Probleme - da leiert nichts aus oder wird instabil. Ich musste IMMER eine Zange nehmen. 3000km ohne Kettenklemmer lediglich die normale "Längung" der Kette insgesamt, deshalb vor 150km auch eine Neue.



Weiß nicht, ich bekomme die auf. Manchmal tut es halt in den Fingerkuppen weh.

Wenn du die verschließt, brauchst du keine Zange. Hast du das Schloß zusammen, bzw. so, dass es sich hält, zieh die Hinterradbremse und gib ordentlich druck auf die Pedale. Durch die Längung rutscht das letzte Stück rein. Sollte es immer noch nicht 100% sitzen, fahr einfach ein paar Kilometer... dann passt das!


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen PM to PM +20mm Adapter rumliegen, den er mir mal leihen könnte?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Also wir sind morgen schon zu dritt und treffen uns um 13:00h am/beim Geißbockheim (Franz-Kremer-Allee 1-3, 50937 Köln). Wer mag kann gerne dazu stoßen.



Wir sind heute eine ausgedehnte und seeehr langsame Runde von der Jahnwiese bis zum Jump-Spot im äußeren GG gefahren. Dabei alles abgeklappert was ich so an Trails und Sprung-Möglichkeiten kenne. Perfekte Bedingungen - hat viel Spaß gemacht mal die ersten Gehversuche beim "Hüpfen" dieses Jahr zu starten.
Da mein Bike-Partner heute konditionsmäßig ganz mies drauf war, haben wir darauf verzichtet euch zu treffen....das wär eine recht langsame Nummer geworden....hoffe Ihr hattet auch Spaß, denn gesehen hab ich euch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wir sind heute eine ausgedehnte und seeehr langsame Runde von der Jahnwiese bis zum Jump-Spot im äußeren GG gefahren. Dabei alles abgeklappert was ich so an Trails und Sprung-Möglichkeiten kenne. Perfekte Bedingungen - hat viel Spaß gemacht mal die ersten Gehversuche beim "Hüpfen" dieses Jahr zu starten.
> Da mein Bike-Partner heute konditionsmäßig ganz mies drauf war, haben wir darauf verzichtet euch zu treffen....das wär eine recht langsame Nummer geworden....hoffe Ihr hattet auch Spaß, denn gesehen hab ich euch nicht....



Die Bedingungen waren echt Top. Man musste nochmal das Bike putzen. Alles sauber geblieben!  Wir sind auch nicht schnell gefahren. Eher gemütlich. Gefahren sind wir auch eigentlich alles was zwischen Adenauer- und Kalscheuer Weiher lag und uns bekannt ist.


----------



## bansaiman (4. März 2013)

Was läuft Samstag?
suche noch Leute,die ordentlich lokale trails oder sowas wie die filthy trails rocken wollen.oder boppard oder Bendorf . .
bin für alles offen.Hauptsache Action im Dreck :-D


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2013)

Muss arbigge!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2013)

Länger als 2 Tage im Voraus planen ist für Freiberufler eher schwierig...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen PM to PM +20mm Adapter rumliegen, den er mir mal leihen könnte?



Hab hier noch ein paar lose rumfliegen... für welche Scheibengröße... 180 oder 200... bin gerade zu blöde, was mit den +20mm anzufangen!


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2013)

Ich hab hier auch noch einen avid PM zu PM für 203mm Scheiben rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2013)

K.A. von welchem Hersteller Du sprichst, aber miss doch einfach mal nach. Ich brauche einen, der 20mm mehr hergibt, egal ob von 160 zu 180 oder 180 zu 200.


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2013)

ich hoffe man erkennt was.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2013)

Merkwürdige Messmethode, aber scheint einer zu sein.
Und wie komme ich an den ran?


----------



## Dice8 (4. März 2013)

Warensendung? Abholung? Mir gleich.


----------



## rence (6. März 2013)

fährt jemand heute oder morgen nachmittag bei dem schönen wetter?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

rence schrieb:


> fährt jemand heute oder morgen nachmittag bei dem schönen wetter?




Vielleicht heute Nachmittag noch, aber nur zum Technik üben. (Wheelie, Manual, Bunny Hop) Da klappt noch nix von....


----------



## rence (6. März 2013)

Hm, ok. Keiner Lust auf ein tourchen? Kenn mich halt leider nicht so geil aus.. Aber das rad geht jetzt endlich


----------



## Dice8 (6. März 2013)

Heute habe ich keine Zeit und ab Morgen ist wieder Regen gemeldet! :/


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2013)

rence schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Keiner Lust auf ein tourchen? Kenn mich halt leider nicht so geil aus.. Aber das rad geht jetzt endlich



Meinst Du damit das Stevens aus Deinem Fotoalbum?


----------



## rence (6. März 2013)

hehe, nee, da bleibt die 98er sid drin. mein anderes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (7. März 2013)

Kurze Stadtrunde gg. 18:00?


----------



## rence (7. März 2013)

Sorry nicht gesehen , bist du schon los?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. März 2013)

Hagen hat extra lange gewartet mit dem Post, damit keiner mehr mitkommt....


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. März 2013)

Habe spontan etwas eher Feierabend gemacht, eher zu schreiben wäre zu spekulativ gewesen.
Schade, wollte eigentlich Mittwoch Nachmittag frei nehmen und Lüderich oder Overath anfahren, ging arbeitsmäßig leider nicht.


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2013)

Wer fährt morgen und wohin.komme von Bonn u.will schön neue trails shredden gehen


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. März 2013)

Ich hab persönlich eine Aversion gegen das Verb Shredden, da manche durchaus so fahren 
Morgen wirds bei uns nichts, muss das Bike meiner Frau erst wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. März 2013)

Jaja, die Jugend...immer diese "haben will" Attitude....

Ich setz mich jetzt gleich mal aufs Bike und dreh ne Runde um den Block. Versuche mich bissel am Bunny Hop - hoffe mein Rücken verzeiht es mir...


----------



## bansaiman (8. März 2013)

Ist mehr ein Spaausdruck   . . ABER Fußgänger jagen u.die Flora niedermähen meine ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (15. März 2013)

Morgen soll es noch bei leicht frischen Temperaturen trocken bleiben. Steht was an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rence (21. März 2013)

Hey, jemand Lust morgen nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen? Könnte so ab 3!


----------



## bansaiman (22. März 2013)

Was liegt Morgen an.jemand Lust auf schönes enduro?


----------



## JanAcc (22. März 2013)

Tach zusammen, ich könnte heute oder morgen. Heute ab ca. 16 uhr, morgen ginge es auch früher.. Gehts in den Grüngürtel?


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2013)

Wer kann Freitag oder Samstag?hab Lust auf ordentlich Action B-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. März 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich am Samstag eventuell dabei. Ich hätte ja mal Lust auf Malmedy!


----------



## bansaiman (25. März 2013)

Dat wäre schön.muss das Schätzchen endlich bewegen.ging ja Witterungs u.parktechnisch die letzten Wochen schlecht ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2013)

Na dann macht mal Jungs - bin gespannt auf den Bericht.

Ich war am Sonntag in Altenberg und Umgebung schon am persönlichen Limit...da werden andere müde drüber lächeln...


----------



## derAndre (26. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Na dann macht mal Jungs - bin gespannt auf den Bericht.
> 
> Ich war am Sonntag in Altenberg und Umgebung schon am persönlichen Limit...da werden andere müde drüber lächeln...



Sonnag war doch fein. Boden gefroren und lachende Sonne. Ich bin die direkte Eifgen-Linnefe Runde trotz fünf Wochen Abstinenz und nicht auskurierter Erkältung in 1:46 gefahren. Das rollt wie schon lange nicht mehr und dank der Kälte fast keine Trailzombies unterwegs. Herrlich!!!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2013)

Yupp! Sonntag war perfekt. Aber wenn man mit Jungs fährt die sich in Altenberg auskennen, gerät man doch mal an die eine oder andere - mir zu steile - Abfahrt....mit steil hab ich´s  noch nicht so, schon gar nicht mit relativ neuem Bike....

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde mit Dir André...


----------



## JanAcc (26. März 2013)

Hättet Ihr Lust am Osterwochenende noch mal eine Runde zu drehen (sofern das Wetter mitspielt)?


----------



## rence (26. März 2013)

Ich fahre in die Pfalz und werde da fahren..


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. März 2013)

Wir auch, in der Vulkaneifel


----------



## NoStyle (26. März 2013)

Fahre zu meinen Parenten, sonst enterben die mich noch, aber im Westerwald ist´s ja auch ganz schön zum Biken ...


----------



## rence (26. März 2013)

cool, viel Spaß. Hoffentlich krieg ich es mal hin im April oder so mit euch zu fahren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. März 2013)

Es ist in jedem Fall bei entsprechendem Wetter eine Runde vorgesehen.
Wo und wann und mit wem wird sich wohl sehr kurzfristig ergeben....


----------



## bansaiman (26. März 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr Lust am Osterwochenende noch mal eine Runde zu drehen (sofern das Wetter mitspielt)?



Also entweder gehts Samstag nach Malmedy oder sonst hier in die gegend.könnte man sich bei euch noch ranhängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (27. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also entweder gehts Samstag nach Malmedy oder sonst hier in die gegend.könnte man sich bei euch noch ranhängen?



Sollte es was hier in der Gegend werden, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## bansaiman (27. März 2013)

Also,wenn jemand hier was am Samstag plant,bitte unbedingt hier Ort u.Zeit schreiben.wenns nicht nach malmedy geht,will ich hier neue trails entdecken  komm aus siegburg,Bonn


----------



## JanAcc (28. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Also,wenn jemand hier was am Samstag plant,bitte unbedingt hier Ort u.Zeit schreiben.wenns nicht nach malmedy geht,will ich hier neue trails entdecken  komm aus siegburg,Bonn



Wovon hängt es denn ab, obs für Dich nach Malmedy geht?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2013)

Der Lift in Malmedy hat am Samstag geschlossen!


----------



## bansaiman (28. März 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Wovon hängt es denn ab, obs für Dich nach Malmedy geht?



Ja,lift z.b. ;-)
aber das Wetter vor allem.es schneit nämlich ab heute immer wieder,daher der lift.außerdem brauche ich ne mitfahrgelegenheit aus der Gegend hier,kein eigenes Auto :-/


----------



## JanAcc (28. März 2013)

Ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf meinem Studententicket anbieten 
Wie wärs denn dann mit ner ausgiebigen Tour um Altenberg oder gerne auch im Siebengebirge? Fahre in beiden Gebieten relativ häufig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2013)

Bitte nicht während der Ostertage ins 7GB, tut uns den Gefallen.


----------



## JanAcc (28. März 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bitte nicht während der Ostertage ins 7GB, tut uns den Gefallen.



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da über Ostern sogar eher seine Ruhe hat... Davon abgesehen habe ich dort eigtl. noch nie richtig negative Erfahrungen gemacht - nett grüßen und ins Publikum lächeln wirkt Wunder.


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Ich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf meinem Studententicket anbieten
> Wie wärs denn dann mit ner ausgiebigen Tour um Altenberg oder gerne auch im Siebengebirge? Fahre in beiden Gebieten relativ häufig.




Schonmal danke ;-) nur wie gehts mit studiticket nach malmedy,müssten doch noch einiges für den Zug in Belgien drauflegen,oder meinst du nach Altenberg?da würde ich gern mit netten Leuten,die die Gegend kennen,mitkommen  was neues ist immer gut; 7G fahren wir ja dauernd ;-) so heute hats ja in Bonn Umgebung wieder geschneit :-/ wann willst du dahin?

 mit dem nett Grüßen hat er recht;wir machen das auch immer fleißig u.halten beim überholen einfach großen abstand.da sind die meisten dann auch freundlich.einige wenige schimpfen allerdings schon wie ein rohrspatz,nur weil sie einen sehen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (29. März 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da über Ostern sogar eher seine Ruhe hat... Davon abgesehen habe ich dort eigtl. noch nie richtig negative Erfahrungen gemacht - nett grüßen und ins Publikum lächeln wirkt Wunder.



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich wirklich davon abraten an Wochenende oder Feiertagen ins 7GB zu fahren. Zu den eventuellen verbalen Konfrontationen mit Wanderern kommen meist auch mit Ästen zugelegte Wege. Die sind meist ab Mitte der Woche wieder weg. 

Zudem muss man ja nicht unnötig Öl ins Feuer gießen, egal wie höflich man sich verhält. Ich errichte ja auch keine Abtreibungsklinik neben einer katholischen Kirche, nur weil es mir rechtlich zu steht dort zu bauen. 

So wie es jetzt aber schneit, war es das aber wohl mit samstags fahren. :banghead:

Frohe Ostern und beste Grüße. 

Stephan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Also hier in Köln ist es nach 1 cm Schnee heute Nacht trocken geblieben und fast alles wieder weggetaut. Aber Lust auf eine größere Runde macht das nicht. Wenn es heute Nacht trocken bleibt, denke ich eher an eine gemütliche GG Runde mit Besuch verschiedener "Hüpf"-Möglichkeiten um bissel zu üben und/oder frische Luft zu atmen...

Das gilt natürlich nur für die Hüpf-Anfänger unter uns....


----------



## JanAcc (29. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Also hier in Köln ist es nach 1 cm Schnee heute Nacht trocken geblieben und fast alles wieder weggetaut. Aber Lust auf eine größere Runde macht das nicht. Wenn es heute Nacht trocken bleibt, denke ich eher an eine gemütliche GG Runde mit Besuch verschiedener "Hüpf"-Möglichkeiten um bissel zu üben und/oder frische Luft zu atmen...



Dazu würde ich jetzt auch eher tendieren... Niederschlag/Schnee ist ja an sich kein Problem, aber wenn es immer wieder über 0° ist, dann macht das nicht wirklich Spaß.
Solltest Du morgen vormittag fahren, kalkhoffpink, wär ich dabei.
 @bansaiman: Das Studententicket gilt in ganz NRW, wen mitnehmen kann man allerdings nur im VRS.


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2013)

Ok,wo wäre wann Morgen Treffpunkt,wenn es vom Wetter passt?komme mit der Bahn


----------



## NoStyle (29. März 2013)

Habe heute morgen mal ne get-fresh-to-wakeup-Runde durch den GG gedreht. Das passt schon, sicher auch fürs Bergische Umland. Ist wohl eher eine Frage der richtigen Klamotten. Wobei dort eventuell auch erhöhter Wanderer-Verkehr anzutreffen ist, ähnlich dem 7G ...

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich allen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Werden heute Abend je nach Entwicklung des Wetters kurzfristig entscheiden ob es in den GG geht oder wir mal wieder die Standard-Altenberg Runde fahren.

Da wir beide relativ neue Bikes haben, konnten wir dort noch nicht testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (29. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Werden heute Abend je nach Entwicklung des Wetters kurzfristig entscheiden ob es in den GG geht oder wir mal wieder die Standard-Altenberg Runde fahren.
> 
> Da wir beide relativ neue Bikes haben, konnten wir dort noch nicht testen...



Wäre super, wenn Du Bescheid geben könntest. Wäre bei beidem prinzipiell dabei. Bin die letzten paar male immer allein unterwegs gewesen und hätte nichts gegen ein bisschen nette Gesellschaft.
Wann würdet ihr denn so ungefähr starten wollen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Schätze mal 10:30 oder 11:00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof Parkplatz.


----------



## JanAcc (29. März 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Schätze mal 10:30 oder 11:00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof Parkplatz.



Alles klar! Schreibst Du noch mal, wenns sicher ist?
 @bansaiman: Würdest Du auch mit der Bahn anreisen? Könnten zusammen fahren...


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2013)

Für mich ist, aufgrund der zu erwartenden schlechten Verhältnisse, Bikepark oder alles mit weiter Anreise morgen raus. 

Vielleicht hänge ich mich spontan an die Altenberg-Fraktion ran, oder ich drehe ne Runde am Spot... mal sehen. 

PS: Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung: Am WE und an Feiertagen kein Siebengebirge! Tut Euch und allen anderen Bikern den Gefallen.


----------



## Dice8 (29. März 2013)

Mal was anderes. War mal jemand letztens am HCM? Ist der mittlerweile wieder befahrbar oder ist da noch immer alles vorblockt?


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2013)

Vom Förster verblockt ;-(


----------



## Dice8 (29. März 2013)

Hmpf! So langsam könnten die den HCM mal aufräumen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2013)

Aaaalso, wir wagen es und treffen uns morgen (Samstag) um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Schöllerhof in Altenberg. Geplant ist die Standard 3-Mühlen-Tour - was anderes finde ich dort eh nicht ohne Guide...
Alles ganz locker und gemütlich. Stellenweises Schieben ist durchaus drin. Mittlere Fahrtechnik vorhanden. Wer sich anschließen möchte kann das gerne tun, wenn sich einer etwas besser auskennt bin ich auch nicht böse...

Sollte morgen der Schnee 2m hoch liegen, bin ich nicht am Start und schreibe das bis 09:30 Uhr hier rein.....

Andreas


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2013)

Da bin ich dabei! 
Wetter soll ja ganz annehmlich werden. Ich fahre von Köln Raderberg aus mit dem Auto und könnte noch eine Person + Bike mitnehmen. Anfrage und Nummernaustausch gerne per PN. 

Dann bis morgen also, ich freu mich!


----------



## bansaiman (29. März 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Alles klar! Schreibst Du noch mal, wenns sicher ist?
> @bansaiman: Würdest Du auch mit der Bahn anreisen? Könnten zusammen fahren...



auch hier zur Sicherheit nochmal 
ja,komme mit der Bahn mit.wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (29. März 2013)

Also den Treffpunkt mit öffentlichen anfahren ist schon ein Abenteuer  Vielleicht findest Du ja jemanden der Dich in Schlebusch an der Bahn abholt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2013)

Treffpunkt ist um 11 am Parkplatz Schöllerhof. 
Wird ja anscheinend doch ne kleine Truppe.


----------



## JanAcc (30. März 2013)

Ups verlesen.

Bis gleich


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Also den Treffpunkt mit öffentlichen anfahren ist schon ein Abenteuer  Vielleicht findest Du ja jemanden der Dich in Schlebusch an der Bahn abholt.




Du solltest einfach mitfahren....kennst ja "da oben" jeden Winkel...


----------



## derAndre (30. März 2013)

Ich fahre, aber mit dem Auto nach Berlin ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. März 2013)

Wat will man denn in Berlin??

Tour war heute ganz angenehm. Sowohl vom Wetter, als auch den Boden-Verhältnissen und den Mitfahrern. War aber irgendwie anstrengend heute...

Vielleicht nächstes mal wieder mit dem "Stahlgewitter"...


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. März 2013)

Jo, war echt schön heute! Tolle Trails, gute Bodenverhältnisse und nette Mitfahrer - was will man mehr. Auch wenn wir ein echt bunt durcheinandergewürfelter Haufen waren, hatte ich heute sehr viel Spaß! 

Erholt Euch gut und schöne Ostertage!!!


----------



## JanAcc (1. April 2013)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Gerne wieder!


----------



## flow0923 (4. April 2013)

Nabend.
Falls jemand Lust und/oder Zeit hat kann er Morgen Mut nach Overath kommen.Wir starten mit der RB25 um 9.54 von Köln aus.Wer mitkommen will darf mich anschreiben Oder einfach zum Bahnhof kommen.
Gruss
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MagicX79 (4. April 2013)

Nabend Flo.
Wäre gerne mitgefahren, sind ja auch schon lang nicht mehr zusammen unterwegs gewesen, aber bis 10:30 schaffe ich es nicht . Bin erst um die Zeit zuhause. Wollte aber dann eh ne Runde drehen, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann unterwegs .


----------



## flow0923 (4. April 2013)

Moin Dennis.Schön von dir zu hören!
Klingel doch einfach mal durch wenn du Zeit hast!Wir sind dann ja in der Nähe


----------



## f4lkon (5. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich denke ich steige dann um 9:56 in Deutz ein oder radel zur Trimbornstr.


----------



## flow0923 (5. April 2013)

Alles klar.Dann bis gleich.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (5. April 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

darf man sich bei euren Touren mal anschließen?
Wo fahrt ihr denn in der Regel? Und wie heftig wirds?
Bisher hat mir mein Jekyll mit seinen 150mm immer zuverlässige Dienste geleistet...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Ruhig Blut 
Mit Deinem Jekyll bist Du biketechnisch sehr gut gewappnet. Um die eine oder andere Stelle mitzunehmen, kommt es eher auf moderate Fahrtechnik an, aber grundsätzlich ist alles rollbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (5. April 2013)

Na, das klingt doch gut. ;-)


----------



## JanAcc (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust morgen (Samstag) etwas zu starten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Morgen vielleicht mal wieder Lüderich.
Sonntag entspannte Tour in OBK.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Wat ist denn Lüderich und wat is OBK..?? Immer diese Abkürzungen...

Aber das hier sieht spaßig und auch für "mittlere Anfänger" machbar aus:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9cqdDfEH2Y"]Abfahrt am 18.Loch - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Der Klassiker.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Der Klassiker.




Ist das bei Rösrath??

Wie sieht der Anspruch (Kondition/Können) dort aus? Vergleichbar 3-Mühlen Tour??


----------



## JanAcc (5. April 2013)

Also Lüderich sieht interressant aus... Kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Konditionell eher weniger als die 3-Mühlen Tour.
Kommt halt drauf an, wie oft man den Lüderich hochkurbeln will. Fahrtechnisch ähnlich.


----------



## JanAcc (5. April 2013)

Gibt es schon genauere Pläne bezüglich der Startzeit?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Konditionell eher weniger als die 3-Mühlen Tour.
> Kommt halt drauf an, wie oft man den Lüderich hochkurbeln will. Fahrtechnisch ähnlich.




Das bedeutet es ist keine Runde sondern hauptsächlich eine Abfahrt die man öfter machen kann!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Hab mir das gerade mal auf Bikemap.net angesehen.
Der Lüderich ist quasi ein Berg (260hm) neben dem Königsforst und auch unweit Forsbach mit dem ehemaligen und jetzt leider völlig zerfallenen Freeride Spot?!

In der Ecke war ich bisher nur ein mal, aber ohne Lüderich...

Ich wär dabei.....


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Gut, dann mach ich das mal fix.
Solange es nicht dauerregnet oder sich abzeichnet, ist für Bahnanreisende der Treffpunkt am HBf., Gleis 10 (RB25), 11:20Uhr oder für Autofahrer 12:00Uhr Parkplatz Freibad Hoffnungsthal.

Wenn ich mich ausklinke und nicht den Guide mache, sage ich morgen spätestens 10:30Uhr ab.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gut, dann mach ich das mal fix.
> Solange es nicht dauerregnet oder sich abzeichnet, ist für Bahnanreisende der Treffpunkt am HBf., Gleis 10 (RB25), 11:20Uhr oder für Autofahrer Parkparkplatz Freibad Hoffnungsthal.
> 
> Wenn ich mich ausklinke und nicht den Guide mache, sage ich morgen spätestens 10:30Uhr ab.




D.h. Autofahrer treffen sich um 11:30 Am Parkplatz Freibad?!

Ohne Guide wirds wenig Sinn machen...und da die Autofahrer bereits ab ca. 10:45 Uhr unterwegs sein werden ist 10:30 absagen vielleicht etwas knapp....??!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

Ok, dann bis 09:30.
Aber wird schon klappen morgen.


----------



## JanAcc (5. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Sehen uns dann morgen am Hbf!

EDIT:
Warum reden hier alle über absagen? Das wird spitze!
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Rösrath/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Oder am Freibad....


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wat ist denn Lüderich und wat is OBK..?? Immer diese Abkürzungen...
> 
> Aber das hier sieht spaßig und auch für "mittlere Anfänger" machbar aus:
> 
> Abfahrt am 18.Loch - YouTube



Das Video ist aber ganz schön alt! Die "Talabfahrt" ist mittlerweile viel schöner und jeder kommt auf seine Kosten da es auch diverse Kicker, etc. gibt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. April 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Warum reden hier alle über absagen? Das wird spitze!
> http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Rösrath/hour_by_hour.html


 
Weil ich heute Abend die Wohnung voll mit trinkfesten Schwaben habe.
Und morgen Regen auf mein schmerzendes Haupt!?


----------



## f4lkon (5. April 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Könnte zur Not auch bissel guiden. Drei, vier schöne Trails , wenn die noch alle fahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2013)

Wird das eine gemütliche Tour oder "Ich bin schneller, besser und erster unten"?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

@_f4lkon_

Prima, das wird schon....

 @_Dice8_

Also ich bin weder der mit der Top-Kondi noch der Erfahrenste oder mit den besten Skills.
Und der Rest der Truppe - so wich die kenne - sind da auch recht entspannt.

Alles kann, nichts muss...


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2013)

Bin ggf. auch dabei. Ich fahre mit Auto und wäre spätestens um 12:00h am Freibad. Ich entscheide spontan, je nach Wetter und Laune


----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

Ich bin raus. Wetterbedingt.


----------



## f4lkon (6. April 2013)

Wetter ist echt sehr bescheiden. Hat geschneit und regnet jetzt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Leider bin ich dann auch raus. Da fahr ich lieber eine gemütliche und spontane Runde im GG.
Sorry Hagen für das Hickhack, ältere Leute sind halt Schönwetterfahrer.......ist mir einfach zu rutschig....

Freu mich aber nächstes mal auf den Lüderich bei besseren Bedingungen.

Ride On, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailtecher (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen in die Runde.. 

Bin im Winter nach Siegburg gezogen und nun auf der Suche nach ein ein paar Geländeradfahrern im Raum Köln Bonn Siegburg und auf euren Fred gestoßen.. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mal an eine Tour anschließen könnte, um die Gegend und Trails hier näher kennen zu lernen.. In zwei Wochen soll's ja richtig warm werden.. 

Habt ein schönes Wochenende.. 

Ben


----------



## f4lkon (6. April 2013)

So, ich bin jetzt beim Blick aus dem Fenster auch raus. Regnet jetzt stärker und so ist es auf dem Lüderich nicht so spaßig.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

trailtecher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde..
> 
> Bin im Winter nach Siegburg gezogen und nun auf der Suche nach ein ein paar Geländeradfahrern im Raum Köln Bonn Siegburg und auf euren Fred gestoßen..
> Würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mal an eine Tour anschließen könnte, um die Gegend und Trails hier näher kennen zu lernen.. In zwei Wochen soll's ja richtig warm werden..
> ...




Geländeradfahrer......klingt wie die Umschreibung eines Mountainbike-Fahrers in einem Lexikon der 60er Jahre....

Willkommen im Club und vielleicht bis bald mal.


----------



## JanAcc (6. April 2013)

Also mir hat der Blick aus dem Fenster auch gerade die Laune verdorben...

Hoffe trailtechers Prophezeiung bewahrheitet sich und wir haben dann übernächste Woche Frühling.


----------



## f4lkon (6. April 2013)

@flow0923: Wegen der schwergängigen Dropzone hab ich hier mal die Anleitung nach der ich es gemacht hatte:












Sag bescheid falls du Fett brauchst. Ich hab daheim noch eine Tube von RSP und würde die sonst bei Gelegenheit mitbringen.


----------



## Steve122 (6. April 2013)

trailtecher schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde..
> 
> Bin im Winter nach Siegburg gezogen und nun auf der Suche nach ein ein paar Geländeradfahrern im Raum Köln Bonn Siegburg und auf euren Fred gestoßen..
> Würde mich freuen, wenn man sich mal an eine Tour anschließen könnte, um die Gegend und Trails hier näher kennen zu lernen.. In zwei Wochen soll's ja richtig warm werden..
> ...



Hallo Ben und willkommen. 
Ich bin ebenfalls Siegburger und ich kann mich gerne mal melden,  wenn wir fahren. Da ich Verletzungsbedingt letzte Saison ausgefallen bin muss ich wieder Kondition und Technik aufbauen, daher fahre ich zur Zeit mehr XC aber sobald das Wetter wärmer ist und Waldboden griffiger und nicht so matschig werde ich regelmäßig Endurorunden drehen. Mit den Belt Bikers hier geht das wunderbar. 

Im Siegburger Raum gibt es auch echt gute Strecken. 

Gruß 
Stephan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

Das mit spontan in den GG zu fahren überlege ich mir auch noch.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das mit spontan in den GG zu fahren überlege ich mir auch noch.



Wenn´s gegen Nachmittag besser wird....ansonsten sehen die Vorhersagen für morgen ganz gut aus....


----------



## trailtecher (6. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Geländeradfahrer......klingt wie die Umschreibung eines Mountainbike-Fahrers in einem Lexikon der 60er Jahre....
> 
> Willkommen im Club und vielleicht bis bald mal.




Moin, 
Ja, würde mich freuen.. Warte nur noch auf ein neues Laufrad für mein "geländegängiges Rad"


----------



## trailtecher (6. April 2013)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Hallo Ben und willkommen.
> Ich bin ebenfalls Siegburger und ich kann mich gerne mal melden,  wenn wir fahren. Da ich Verletzungsbedingt letzte Saison ausgefallen bin muss ich wieder Kondition und Technik aufbauen, daher fahre ich zur Zeit mehr XC aber sobald das Wetter wärmer ist und Waldboden griffiger und nicht so matschig werde ich regelmäßig Endurorunden drehen. Mit den Belt Bikers hier geht das wunderbar.
> 
> Im Siegburger Raum gibt es auch echt gute Strecken.
> ...



Hey Staphan, 

Ja, das wäre Super.. Hatte mir auch schon gedacht, dass hier gute Trails zu finden sind und schon etwas gegoogelt ( hochiminh-Trail etc , oder wie der auch immer heißt) 
Bei Kondition ist bei mir mir auch noch Luft nach oben, dann passt das ja, mag es eh lieber bergab und ohne Competition! 

So, jetzt such ich ich mir noch eine Eintracht-Kneipe in Köln, damit ich der Niederlage und feiernden Lederhosenträgern zusehen kann.. 

Vg Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2013)

Tach zusammen, nach 5-tägiger Abstinenz bin ich wieder im Lande. 
Wenn es trocken bleibt drehe ich heute Nachmittag mal eine Runde durch den GG, bzw. an den Weiher. 
Sonst noch jemand unterwegs heute?


----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, nach 5-tägiger Abstinenz bin ich wieder im Lande.
> Wenn es trocken bleibt drehe ich heute Nachmittag mal eine Runde durch den GG, bzw. an den Weiher.
> Sonst noch jemand unterwegs heute?



Micha, dem schließe ich mich ggf an!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

dito


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2013)

Sagen wir 14:00 am Parklpatz vorm Geißbockheim?


----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

Dabei sofern es nicht regnet!


----------



## JanAcc (6. April 2013)

dito. Also 14 Uhr, ja?


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2013)

Jop! Bis später also.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2013)

Mädels, Mädels ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Gerade erst gelesen....viel Spaß bei der Tour um 14:00 Uhr.

Ich hab entschieden heute möglichst viel abzuarbeiten und morgen zu fahren.

Hagen, was macht der Kopf...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2013)

Mir gings, sagen wir mal, moderat.
Kühlender Niesel im Gesicht auf der Hinfahrt, Lüderich war erstaunlich trocken


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mir gings, sagen wir mal, moderat.
> Kühlender Niesel im Gesicht auf der Hinfahrt, Lüderich war erstaunlich trocken




Hardcore....Du hast es echt durchgezogen? Hätt ich mir denken können...war denn irgendjemand dabei oder haben wir Dich alle versetzt?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2013)

Mein treues Weib war dabei


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mein treues Weib war dabei



God save the Queen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13840


----------



## f4lkon (6. April 2013)

Bin morgen leider schon im Westerwald. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren. Bis bald mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. April 2013)

Ich hab leider morgen auch schon bei einer anderen Truppe zugesagt mit der ich bereits ein paar mal unterwegs war in der Gegend von Solingen/Wipperaue. Die sind allerdings nicht ganz so gemütlich unterwegs...mal gespannt ob ich da abkacke...


----------



## flow0923 (7. April 2013)

@falkon: Besten dank für die Ableitung.ich mach mich die Tage mal dran und berichte


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. April 2013)

Recht anspruchsvolle Tour heute in Solingen bei sensationellen Bedingungen. Pilz-Trail, Downhill, Schwarze Witwe, Felsplatten, alles mitgenommen auf knapp 30km, 850HM und in 4,5 Std. Ich hab sogar fast alles geschafft....*stolz*....

Nächstes mal wieder Hüpfen im GG oder mal ein paar flowige Trails wären auch schön - wenn es die überhaupt gibt?! Solingen ist halt doch schon recht steil und technisch.


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. April 2013)

@kalkhoffpink: das klingt doch super! 

Auch wir hatten heute eine klasse Tour mit einer guten Truppe. Das Wetter und die Trails waren fantastisch. Das macht so dermaßen Lust auf mehr trockene Trails im warmen Sonnenschein. 

 @freebob: Wann bekommen wir denn ein paar Filmschnipsel zu sehen? 

Leider haben wir aber auch einen Verletzten zu beklagen. 
Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. April 2013)

Hey super Frank! Danke sehr! 

Ich finde die Musik passt auch sehr geil - nur leider transportieren Filme nie wirklich den Spaß, den man auf den Trails hatte.


----------



## trailtecher (7. April 2013)

Sehr nice das Video - sieht nach Spaß und fast schon wie Frühling aus! 
Wo ward ihr denn genau unterwegs? Sobald mein Rad fertig ist, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.. Greeetz


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2013)

Bedingungen waren heute wirklich perfekt.
Nebenbei noch schöne B-Line für einen unserer Lieblingstrails gefunden. Leider nur verwackelter Handyfilm


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Leider haben wir aber auch einen Verletzten zu beklagen.
> Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle!!!




Das geht so schnell - da muss an einer kniffeligen Stelle nur ein Tannenzapfen doof quer liegen und man mach sich lang. Ist halt nicht ganz ohne unser Sport...man könnte auch Schach spielen...


Hoffe auch demnächst wieder auf gute Bedingungen und eine nette Truppe.

Frank, Hagen, schöne Videos, wenn auch teilweise etwas kurz...


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. April 2013)

@Ferkelmann: 

Wenn Du in der Gegend mal wieder guidest bin ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. Die Ecke ist für mich noch total unbekannt. 
Wie weit war Eure Tour denn?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Frank, Hagen, schöne Videos, wenn auch teilweise etwas kurz...


 
Handy war schnell zur Hand und wir sind nach 2x runterfahren auch gleich weiter. Meine Frau hat den Tag über fleißig die Helmkamera genutzt, aber ich bin viel zu faul zum schneiden und Musik aussuchen 

Sieht nicht spektakulär aus, aber ist ähnlich anspruchsvoll wie das Ende der Rinne. Ist scheinbar eine Abladehalde für Schlacke zur Wegbefestigung. Mit Bremsen ist da nicht viel zu machen.



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @_Ferkelmann_:
> 
> Wenn Du in der Gegend mal wieder guidest bin ich dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. Die Ecke ist für mich noch total unbekannt.
> Wie weit war Eure Tour denn?


 
Mach ich. Tour ist ähnlich Eurer am Sonntag. Schätze mal so 450hm, 35km Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

@Ferkel

Aber die Strecke ist One-Way?
Also mit Bahn zu einem BHF hin und vom anderen BHF wieder zurück?


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. April 2013)

Bei Anreise per Auto empfiehlt es sich, am Park & Ride am Bf. Overath zu parken und die eine Station per Bahn nach Engelskirchen zu fahren. Funktioniert super.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (8. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bei Anreise per Auto empfiehlt es sich, am Park & Ride am Bf. Overath zu parken und die eine Station per Bahn nach Engelskirchen zu fahren. Funktioniert super.



Ok, klingt gut..nächstes mal bin ich dabei...


----------



## flow0923 (8. April 2013)

Da würde ich mich auch dranhängen! Engelskirchen und Gummersbach interessieren mich schon länger.Soll ja ganz nett sein.


----------



## Dice8 (8. April 2013)

Wenns zeitlich und wettermäßig passt würde ich mich auch gern anschließen wollen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. April 2013)

Richtung Gummersbach bin ich nicht so fit, da lasst Euch mal von NIFAN guiden, der kommt ja aus der Ecke.
Ich sag bescheid, wenn wir wieder da sind.


----------



## bansaiman (9. April 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig Freitag frei u.will früh,9Uhr,starten.so bis 15 Uhr?


----------



## f4lkon (9. April 2013)

Ich hab an dem tag keine Uni. 9 uhr ist zwar noch mitten in der Nacht aber dann geh ich halt am Donnerstag artig ins Bett


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2013)

Wo soll es denn hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (9. April 2013)

Kleiner Teil unserer Samstagtour, Waldautobahn mal anders .....


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2013)

Da könnt ihr doch nicht einfach so entlang fahren... ihr macht mit Euren Stollenreifen doch den Wald kaputt!


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn hingehen?



siebengebirge oder Bonn Venusberg u.Kottenforst!
ich fahr halt definitiv so früh,damit ich auch entspannt an die Mosel schaffe.muss da noch was für ne Feier mit vorbereiten.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. April 2013)

Ein hoch auf's Studentenleben und flexible(re) Arbeitszeiten.
Fange ab Juli an die Diss. zusammenzuschreiben und dann wäre ich bei solchen Unternehmungen auch dabei. Momentan bleibt nur das WE, aber Siebengebirge wird dann von Wanderern besetzt. No good



bansaiman schrieb:


> siebengebirge oder Bonn Venusberg u.Kottenforst!


Wo hastn'n im KoFo Trails gefunden? Oder meinst du Malteser?


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf's Studentenleben und flexible(re) Arbeitszeiten.
> Fange ab Juli an die Diss. zusammenzuschreiben und dann wäre ich bei solchen Unternehmungen auch dabei. Momentan bleibt nur das WE, aber Siebengebirge wird dann von Wanderern besetzt. No good
> 
> 
> Wo hastn'n im KoFo Trails gefunden? Oder meinst du Malteser?




nix studentenleben  da ist nur Einführung für die Neuen ab nächster Woche ist je nach Bereich,wo ich bin Freitag von 7-17Uhr ;-)
nee,ich meine Kottenforst,aber hardtberg kommt auch noch zu.
so viel schonmal.am venusberg hab ich schonmal bis auf halbem weg nach godesberg 5 kurze u.mittellange AM trails ausfindig gemacht.weitere werde ich noch auf entdeckungstour finden.wenn KF zu flach ist,bleiben noch hardtberg u.dürrenbruch.gibt auf jeden Fall mehr trails als man denkt


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. April 2013)

Kottenforst ist halt Waldautobahn und 90° Kurven. Venusberg ist klar, auch mit paar kleineren Sprüngen dazwischen. Malteser, also Hardtberg ist auch o.k. aber für mich ist zumindest die etwas neuere Line, die etwas entfernt von dem alten Dirtspot liegt, zu heftig.
Dürrenbruch sagt mir gar nix, trotz 7 Jahre bikens in und um Bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (10. April 2013)

@bansaiman: sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen oder fährst du durch? Ich werde den abend davor weniger trinken um extra pünktlich zu sein :beer:


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @_bansaiman_: sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen oder fährst du durch? Ich werde den abend davor weniger trinken um extra pünktlich zu sein :beer:




Am besten würde man sich treffen. Dann rollt man den Venusberg von einer Ecke, Kessenich ab ;-)
Allerdings steht gerade ein Fragezeichen davor. Habe das untere Gewinde der vroderen Bremsaufnahme geschrottet und warte gerade auf das Bearcoil für M6 Schrauben zur Reparatur. Wenn das bis Freitag nicht da ist, ists mit vorne Bremsen mau.
Wenn jemand aus Bonn sowas da hat udn mir morgen mit einem der Coils aushelfen könnte, wäre ich Freitag natürlich bereit :-D Ansonsten hängts eben von der Post bzw. dem Anbieter ab ;-)

An der Euskirchener Straße hitner der Hardthöhe ist nochmal ein größeres Waldgebiet auf Google maps. Persönlich war ich noch nicht dort, hoffe, es gibt dort ein paar Höhenmeter. Von der Fläche ist es ordentlich ;-) Da gibt´s wohl auch nen Baggersee, so sieht es zumindest aus.


----------



## f4lkon (10. April 2013)

Ok dann kannst du dich ja noch melden. Venusberg wird für mich nicht so leicht zu erreichen sein, weil ich leider auf die Bahn angewiesen bin und da ist keine Haltestelle in der Nähe.

Hab gerade gesehen, dass es in Witterschlick eine Station gibt.


----------



## bansaiman (10. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ok dann kannst du dich ja noch melden. Venusberg wird für mich nicht so leicht zu erreichen sein, weil ich leider auf die Bahn angewiesen bin und da ist keine Haltestelle in der Nähe.
> 
> Hab gerade gesehen, dass es in Witterschlick eine Station gibt.




von wo kommst du denn?kannst mir ja via pn schreiben.auch Tel Nr.dann geht das auch kurzfristig.


----------



## f4lkon (11. April 2013)

Wie schaut es eigentlich wegen morgen aus?


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. April 2013)

Ich bin arbeitsbedingt vormittags raus.
Nachmittags, so ab 16:30, werde ich im GG unterwegs sein.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich bin arbeitsbedingt vormittags raus.
> Nachmittags, so ab 16:30, werde ich im GG unterwegs sein.



Freitag 16:30 GG?? Das werd ich wohl nicht schaffen, aber evtl. sieht man sich an irgendeinem Spot wenn ich später nachkomme. Ansonsten bin ich vermutlich Samstag unterwegs. Bei dem angekündigten Regen hab ich keine Lust weiter weg zu fahren....


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. April 2013)

Ich werde mich morgen auch vornehmlich hüpfenderweise fortbewegen.  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

Für Sonntag ist übrigens ein Ausflug nach Belgien geplant.


----------



## bansaiman (12. April 2013)

Mir hat jetzt leider mein noch nicht wieder vorhandener Dämpfer,ein zerfleischtes gewinde in der Gabelbremsaufnahme u.evtl.das wetter ;-) einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht :-/
bearcoil zwecks Reparatur ist wenigstens gestern Nachmittag angekommen.aber muss ich erst noch dazukommen.

nach Belgien würde ich echt gern mitfahren,aber bin familiär am WE weg.viel Spaß Mike!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Overath?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11422


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vegas (12. April 2013)

Ja! Aber ich kann erst später. Trefft ihr euch immer so früh?


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2013)

Vormittags ist früh.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2013)

Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## vegas (12. April 2013)

Zu früh wenn man arbeiten muss


----------



## Dice8 (12. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf Overath?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11422




Warum nicht am Sonntag?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf Overath?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11422




Kannst Du bitte ein ganz kleine Streckenbeschreibung geben was es da so gibt? Bin immer noch ganz geflasht von den für mich doch recht steilen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten um Solingen. (Pilz-Trail, Schwarze Witwe etc.) Ich brauch dieses Wochenende was einfacheres, flowigeres.......ansonsten wäre ich mit Kumpel dabei....


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2013)

Guck mal auf Youtube, Hasenberg DH, Sportplatztrail, die Rinne (das Vid mit den netten Gluckser) ...

@ Dice: Sonntag bin ich in Altenberg unterwegs. Intimtreffen der Gardasee-Crew


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2013)

Ok, hab alle gefunden, ein paar bei Frosthelm andere eben so.
Ist halt immer schwierig zu sagen wie steil die sind, so aus der Ego-Perspektive, aber zumindest der Sportpltztrail scheint es in sich zu haben und ist sicher bei Nässe auch nicht ganz gut zu fahren - und die Rinne ist schnell und sprunglastig.

Ich glaub da bin ich im Moment gerade zu fimschig zu...aber ich kann ja noch mal drüber schlafen....

Wann und wo genau soll denn Treffpunkt sein?

EDIT:

Danke hab´s in Deinem Link schon gefunden...


----------



## bansaiman (15. April 2013)

Hi,

schonmal frühzeitig die Anfrage.

Wer kann udn mächte am nächsten WE zu den Filthies, Warstein oder nach Stromberg fahren? BIn auf jeden Fall dabei!!! Das Voltage muss eingeritten werden 
Wäre super, wenn sich leute fänden.
Den folgenden Freitag, den 26. april kann ich auch weiter wech oder aber endlich die lokale Fährung am Venusberg machen. Mein AM Rad ist bis dahin endlich wieder fit :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (15. April 2013)

Venusberg hatte ich dir ja schon zugesagt.


----------



## Dice8 (16. April 2013)

War mal jemand die Tage am Ho Chi Minh Pfad? Ist der mittlerweile wieder frei?


----------



## f4lkon (18. April 2013)

Hi Leute. Wie schaut es die Tage mit einer Tour aus? Venusberg, Overath? Würde auch zum Grüngürtel kommen wenn da jemand ist. Wollte ich mir eh mal ansehen. War die Tage am Dirtspot Höhenberg. War für ein zwei Stündchen auch ganz nett.


----------



## bansaiman (18. April 2013)

Wenn DHL bei uns nicht streikt,ist meine Gabel Morgen,vllt auch Samstag da.hoffentlich Morgen 
wäre dann dabei.overath,altenberg,Solingen,hier am Venusberg oder hat jemand Lust auf Stromberg?wäre für alles zu haben ^^ Aber Stromberg oder filthies würden mich total glücklich machen :-D


----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> War mal jemand die Tage am Ho Chi Minh Pfad? Ist der mittlerweile wieder frei?



Zur Info: Ist noch immer verblockt. Fahrbar erst ab dem Kicker vor der Rinne.


----------



## Steve122 (19. April 2013)

Ach menno, ich wollte doch meinen Hometrail wieder nutzen, wenn das Wetter jetzt wieder gut ist. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. April 2013)

Und das hier zum Thema "Mountainbike Reifen machen den Wald kaputt"....


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2013)

Kenne ich zu gut ...


----------



## Steve122 (19. April 2013)

Jo, sieht ja aus wie an der  Talfahrt am Lüderich. Ich denke sowas sind auch Gegenargumente wenn man sich mal mit den Behörden an einen Tisch setzt,  wenn mal was offizielles in Planung ist. 

Vorteil ist, ein Anlieger ist schneller gebaut aus so einer Furche. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## derAndre (20. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Und das hier zum Thema "Mountainbike Reifen machen den Wald kaputt"....



Tut mir leid, an dem Tag war es echt schlammig und ich hatte die Pellen aufgezogen


----------



## f4lkon (20. April 2013)

Hat jemand Lust gleich etwas auf dem Lüderich zu fahren? Ich fahr so in ein, zwei Stunden dahin.


----------



## bansaiman (20. April 2013)

Wer fährt denn morgen und wo?
Solingen Overah Altenberg oder was ganz anderes? 
Würde gern zeitig anfangen udn dann den Tag so nehmen wie et kütt


----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2013)

Ich bin wohl so in einer Stunde am Lüderich.


----------



## bansaiman (20. April 2013)

Also für alle Interessierten:

MOrgen in Bonn am Hbf um 9 Uhr Treffpunkt, dann ab ins Siebengebirge.
Evtl. später dann noch lokale Trails um BOnn bei Interesse.


----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2013)

Gäbe es einen Start- und Zielpunkt im Siebengebirge für Autofahrer?


----------



## f4lkon (20. April 2013)

Für die Bahnfahrer, ich nehme die Bahn um 8.26 von Deutz nach Bonn. Wäre wenn die pünktlich ist um 8:55 am Bonner Hbf.
 @Dice8: war schon unterwegs. Ich poste das nächste mal was früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Gäbe es einen Start- und Zielpunkt im Siebengebirge für Autofahrer?



Margaretenhöhe 
Gibt dort mehrere Parkplätze und ist von A3 und der rheinseite von Bad Honnef erreichbar.dort wäre treffen ungefähr ne stunde später.kommen da auf jeden Fall vorbei.ich guck auch nochmal hier rein,wenn wir dort sind


----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2013)

Achja,am Bahnhof.

treffen unten vor dem laufband zur bahn ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (21. April 2013)

Diese Info hät ich gestern gebraucht.


----------



## bansaiman (21. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Diese Info hät ich gestern gebraucht.



Tut mir leid,war gestern nicht mehr online.am besten PN und dann Tel Nr.hab nämlich vor Ort auch nochmal hierein und mein Postfach geschaut,ob du dich gemeldet hast bevor wir Richtung lohrberg aufgebrochen sind ;-)

übrigens schone tour.temp.angenehm u.kaum Verkehr und haben schön Löwenburg,Ennert und Venusberg gerockt.tolle bodenverhaltnisse.aber um 15 Uhr war wegen gerissener Kette Schluss :-/
bin auch so schon gut platt u.das wird dann auch mal wiederholt


----------



## JanAcc (22. April 2013)

Schön mal wieder das 7GB besucht zu haben  Viele neue Trails, die ich so noch gar nicht kannte!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. April 2013)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen ganz viel Neues kennenlernen durfte würde mich das 7GB auch irgendwann mal interessieren...


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen ganz viel Neues kennenlernen durfte würde mich das 7GB auch irgendwann mal interessieren...



dito!


----------



## f4lkon (22. April 2013)

Mir hat die Tour mit bansaiman und janacc im 7G,Venusberg sehr gut gefallen. Interessante Gespräche und fetzige Trails! Ich hoffe wir wiederholen das bald mal.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2013)

Hallo,
nur ne kurze Info zur Überquerung der Wiesen am Ende der Talfahrt 2.0. Ich wurde gestern vom dem Eigentümer angesprochen, dass die Wiesen landwirtschaftliche Nutzflächen sein und man dort nicht drüberfahren soll. Ich war wohl nicht der erste dem er das gesagt hat. Wer dem guten Menschen einen Gefallen tun will sucht sich einen anderen Weg oder halt nicht erwischen lassen ;-)
Der Landwirt war aber sehr freundlich, was ja mittlerweile nicht mehr normal ist.

Frohes Fahrrad!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. April 2013)

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja mal wieder recht durchwachsen. Bei Nässe soll die Gegend am *Lüderich* noch ganz brauchbar sein. Fährt zufällig am Sonnntag jemand dort der sich ein bissi auskennt.


----------



## JanAcc (26. April 2013)

Ich würde mich für eine Tour am Sonntag anschließen! Gerne mit frühem Start  Bin flexibel bezüglich der Gegend.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2013)

Es geht ihm wohl nur um die Wiesen. Ich fahre sonst auch immer das Stück an der Sülze entlang und dann über die Wiese. Anders kommt man da ja sonst nicht weg. Ich hab zumindest keinen weg gesehen.
Da mir da auch schon öffters fussgänger entgegen gekommen sind, hab ich mich auch ein bischen gewundert.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2013)

Ich fahr übrigens ca. 1mal die Woche eine klitze kleine feierabendrunde Ca.1h/12km am Lüderich. Ich schreib hier mal keine Beschreibung/Trailnamen ;-) Wenn sich mal jemand anschliessen will.....


----------



## JanAcc (26. April 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich fahr übrigens ca. 1mal die Woche eine klitze kleine feierabendrunde Ca.1h/12km am Lüderich. Ich schreib hier mal keine Beschreibung/Trailnamen ;-) Wenn sich mal jemand anschliessen will.....



Wann stünde denn die nächste Runde an?


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2013)

erst nächste woche wieder. fahre aber meisstens unter der woche und starte in hoffnungsthal gegen 19.15 / 19.45. je nachdem wann ich die bahn bekomme. werde es aber hier rein schreiben, sobald ich weiss wann ich fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (26. April 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> erst nächste woche wieder. fahre aber meisstens unter der woche und starte in hoffnungsthal gegen 19.15 / 19.45. je nachdem wann ich die bahn bekomme. werde es aber hier rein schreiben, sobald ich weiss wann ich fahre.



Fährst Du von Köln Hbf aus? Würde ich gerne mal dazustoßen, je nachdem auf welchen Tag das fällt


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. April 2013)

starte von der trimbornstrasse. über einen tag wird man sich bestimmt einig.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Heißt das auch, der Weg von der Brücke direkt links am Bach lang soll auch nicht befahren werden  Das ist doch eigentlich der offizielle Wanderpfad, oder? Oder meinte er nur das Stück am Schluß, wo man vom Bach quer über die Wiese muss um zur Straße zu kommen? Da zu schieben wär ja kein Ding




Meines wissens sind beide Wege nicht offiziell, die Wege führen über Futtwerwiessen.
Und es geht den Bauern auch wohl nicht ums fahren sondern das die Wege allgemein keine Wege sind. Also auch kein schieben. Also nicht erwischen lassen oder auf dem Wanderweg bis Untereschbach und dann über die Olpener zurück. Uns hat da letztes Jahr mal der Förster erwischt.

Bei ner Feierabendtour würd ich mich auch anschliessen wollen. Würde ebenfalls Trimbornstr einsteigen.
Ab dem 1. Mai hab ich wieder Zeit


----------



## flow0923 (26. April 2013)

Da wäre ich auch gern dabei.Bin sowieso jeden Tag in Rösrath.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Aber wofür ist dann die Brücke, wenn sie ins Nichts führt



Ich habs leider vergessen zu fragen.
Vor allem wo das Geländer ja neugemacht wurde.


----------



## f4lkon (26. April 2013)

Wäre dieses WE  dabei. Könnte auch etwas auf dem Lüderich führen. Ist aber nicht ansatzweise mit 7G vergleichbar.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. April 2013)

Lüderich wäre ja auch nur die Regen-Alternative.
Der Spruch "Leichter Regen ist kein schlechtes Wetter" zieht bei mir nicht. Ich will zumindest ohne Regen losfahren....


----------



## JanAcc (27. April 2013)

Was wäre denn die Gutwetter Alternative?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. April 2013)

Lüderich/Talfahrt bei diesem Wetter? Bitte nicht.

Sind heute in Finale angekommen. Haben hier auch nicht weniger Regen


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Na wer kann mir sagen wo ich war  Sollte nicht zu schwierig sein. Ups etwas groß^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (28. April 2013)

Bombenkrater?


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Ja du darfst nicht  Super Wetter heute und optimaler Boden. Letztes Foto ist vom Spot in Forstbach. Da wird kräftig gebaut und sieht echt nice aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. April 2013)

Bombentrail!


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Hehe jo plus Verlängerung. Danach noch den Rest der üblichen Verdächtigen aufm Lüdi. Leider wieder einige Leute gesehen denen ich am liebsten die Hr Bremse ausgebaut hätte.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. April 2013)

Forsbach/Lüderich waren wir heute auch. Von ca. 12-15:30 Uhr. 
Evtl. hat man sich da gesehen?
Wir waren die beiden mit dem Canyon Torque und dem Nicolai.


----------



## f4lkon (28. April 2013)

Ne zu der Zeit war ich noch aufm Kuhlen/Schweineweg. Bin so von 16-19 Uhr aufm Lüderich gewesen. Nicolai wär mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. April 2013)

Die Bilder sehen ja nett aus. Den Spot in Forsbach kenn ich. Denn Rest leider nicht :-( Wäre jemand mal so nett mich auf eine Tour Forsbach/lüderich mit zunehmen?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ne zu der Zeit war ich noch aufm Kuhlen/Schweineweg. Bin so von 16-19 Uhr aufm Lüderich gewesen. Nicolai wär mir auch aufgefallen



Ich kenn mich da leider NULL aus. Mein Kumpel und ich sind einen GPS Track abgefahren. Da warten sicher noch ein paar "Hidden Trails" auf Entdeckung...


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. April 2013)

Ich kenne da leider auch nur 2 Trails, die ich auf meiner Feierabendrunde fahre. Bin aber auch noch nicht zu einer Entdeckerrunde gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Handy-Foto halt...


----------



## f4lkon (29. April 2013)

Dann seid ihr die Touristen Route mit Aussichtspunkt gefahren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Jupp, ganz zum Schluss.
Den "Bikepark" und die "Talabfahrt" haben wir aber auch mitgenommen...
Außerdem noch einen schönen "Verbinder" entdeckt, der auf dem Track auch nicht drauf war.


----------



## f4lkon (29. April 2013)

Na dann müssen wir nochmal hin und ich zeig euch den Rest. Solange man unter 5 Leuten bleibt ist es optimal.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Na dann müssen wir nochmal hin und ich zeig euch den Rest. Solange man unter 5 Leuten bleibt ist es optimal.



Auf jeden Fall gerne...
Hatten gestern 26.8 km und 740HM bei 8km/h Durchschnitt...
Da hätte man sich aber locker 10km sparen und durch "bessere" Trails ersetzen können.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. April 2013)

Wenn es geht würde ich mich da gerne mal mit dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (29. April 2013)

Da fahren wir sicherlich noch öfter in diesem Jahr!  
Bietet sich auch gut für Feierabendrunden an, einer aus unserer Truppe arbeitet nämlich in Rösrath...
Wenn man km ballern will, kann man von Köln aus auch mit dem Rad anreisen und über Porz wieder zurück fahren.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. April 2013)

A propos Lüderich... ein sehr gutes und unterstützenswertes Projekt! Der nächste Arbeitseinsatz ist für den 05.05. angesetzt. Helfende Hände sind immer gerne gesehen. Schubkarren, Spaten, Schaufeln etc ebenfalls. 

http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/hoffnungsthal/index_ger.html


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2013)

Apropos,wer wäre dabei? Fr Samstag oder Sonntag Stromberg?


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. April 2013)

Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## bansaiman (30. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich dabei.




Suppa, dann halten wir schonmal einen der beiden Tage für Flowtrail fest. Kannst du beide Tage,? Dann machen wir den anderen 7G Tour. Vllt kommen Falkon und Janacc auch mit, sowie zwei Neue


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Mai 2013)

Für mich wäre der Sonntag am besten!


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Mai 2013)

So, für mich steht Stromberg am Sonntag! 

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## flow0923 (2. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust Samstag Morgen eine Runde über den Lüderich zu drehen?Und dann per Bike nach Köln zurück?


----------



## f4lkon (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Zeit  Ich würde dann aber von Brück aus zum Lüderich radeln. Kommt jetzt drauf an, wann bansaiman die Tour ins 7G machen will.


----------



## JanAcc (3. Mai 2013)

Wann würdet ihr heute fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

Würde mich da auch gerne anschließen. Welche Uhrzeit schwebt euch denn so vor?


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Für morgen steht noch keine Zeit fest. Wäre dir denn morgens recht? Bansaiman fragt noch wegen Stromberg aber wahrscheinlich ist das Auto voll.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

Morgens ist so ein wager Begriff. ;-) Ich könnte so um 10.00 Uhr die Bahn nehmen oder ist euch das schon zu spät?


----------



## bansaiman (3. Mai 2013)

bikemike fährt morgen und ich mit jemand anderem und beide Autos sind proppenvoll 
aber packen sich einfach noch ein paar Leute hier ihre Autos und wir treffen uns dort.
ICh werde morgen mein parkbike da hochprügeln, es muss endlich eingefahren werden und da sind flow- und nojokes-trail ideal 
Sonntag bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich wieder Führung am Venusberg oder 7G machen kann oder ob PArk ansteht, wohl letzteres.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Mai 2013)

Morgen? Ich fahre am Sonntag nach Stromberg. Morgen ist Freundin Tag.


----------



## bansaiman (3. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Morgen? Ich fahre am Sonntag nach Stromberg. Morgen ist Freundin Tag.




stimmt, da war jetzt was verkehrtherum ;-)


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Morgens ist so ein wager Begriff. ;-) Ich könnte so um 10.00 Uhr die Bahn nehmen oder ist euch das schon zu spät?



Nun es gibt da mehrere Optionen. Ihr könnt nach Köln Brück kommen und wir fahren die knapp 10km zum Lüderich oder ihr trefft euch Hoffnungsthal und ich warte da auf euch. Von der Zeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## JanAcc (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich hätte morgen (Samstag) nämlich nur bis mittags Zeit. Lüderich wäre daher ganz gut, da man dann auch schnell wieder in Köln sein könnte... Bin prinzipiell ab 8 oder 9 Uhr startbereit. Will jetzt aber auch keinen extrem früh aus dem Bett jagen... Zur Not drehe ich alleine irgendwo eine Runde.


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn du dich was auspowern willst kannst du so um 9 hier in Brück sein und wir fahren zum Lüderich. Die anderen könnten die Bahn um 9.53 vom Hbf nehmen und wären so um 10:16 in Hoffnungsthal.

Nehmen natürlich noch ein zwei Trails vorher mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

Ich würde dann um 10.00 die Bahn nehmen. Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? Bahnhof, Freibad?


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Mai 2013)

hallo,komme aus dem feindlichen düsseldorf,und möchte mal neuland erkunden.also nicht immer nur glüder und co.
bin leicht verwirrt,wer wann wo morgen oder übermorgen fährt.
aber ich würde mich gerne früh an einer lokalen köln-tour anschließen.
gruss norman


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Ich denke mal das Freibad werden nicht alle kennen. Entweder du führst dann vom Hoffnungsthaler Bahnhof zum Freibad und wir treffen uns dort morgen um 10:30 oder dann um 10:20 am Bahnhof dort.

@natureboy79: falls du und alle anderen soweit dabei sind wären wir fünf und dabei sollte es auch eigentlich bleiben. Solange du nicht mit einem Rennrad kommst hab ich nichts gegen Düsseldorfer  Ich denke mal du kommst mit dem Auto?

Wenn du dich was warm fahren willst, kannst du morgen um 9 Uhr nach Köln Brück kommen und wir radeln zum Berg. Sonst kannst du dich bis 10:30 hier hin begeben.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

Ich komm dann zum Freibad. Kommt denn noch jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Antwort von flow und Janacc steht noch aus^^


----------



## natureboy79 (3. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @BockAufBiken: Ich denke mal das Freibad werden nicht alle kennen. Entweder du führst dann vom Hoffnungsthaler Bahnhof zum Freibad und wir treffen uns dort morgen um 10:30 oder dann um 10:20 am Bahnhof dort.
> 
> @natureboy79: falls du und alle anderen soweit dabei sind wären wir fünf und dabei sollte es auch eigentlich bleiben. Solange du nicht mit einem Rennrad kommst hab ich nichts gegen Düsseldorfer  Ich denke mal du kommst mit dem Auto?
> 
> Wenn du dich was warm fahren willst, kannst du morgen um 9 Uhr nach Köln Brück kommen und wir radeln zum Berg. Sonst kannst du dich bis 10:30 hier hin begeben.



ok,komme dann nach brück um 9.00.wo genau da?
nene,habe schon ein ordentliches bike und rasiere mir auch nicht die beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hab dir mal eine PN geschickt.


----------



## flow0923 (3. Mai 2013)

Wow das wird ja ne grosse Truppe.Ich schreib die Zeit noch rein.Wollte aber eigentlich eher was später starten...mal sehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @BockAufBiken: Ich denke mal das Freibad werden nicht alle kennen. Entweder du führst dann vom Hoffnungsthaler Bahnhof zum Freibad und wir treffen uns dort morgen um 10:30 oder dann um 10:20 am Bahnhof dort.
> 
> @natureboy79: falls du und alle anderen soweit dabei sind wären wir fünf und dabei sollte es auch eigentlich bleiben. Solange du nicht mit einem Rennrad kommst hab ich nichts gegen Düsseldorfer  Ich denke mal du kommst mit dem Auto?
> 
> Wenn du dich was warm fahren willst, kannst du morgen um 9 Uhr nach Köln Brück kommen und wir radeln zum Berg. Sonst kannst du dich bis 10:30 hier hin begeben.



und wenn ich ggf. auch noch mit wollte morgen? Das Freibad sollte ich finden und es hat vermutlich auch einen öffentlichen Parkplatz...?!


----------



## JanAcc (3. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir ist gerade total Land unter mit Terminen... Ich schaffe es morgen doch nicht. Allen anderen viel Spaß!


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> und wenn ich ggf. auch noch mit wollte morgen? Das Freibad sollte ich finden und es hat vermutlich auch einen öffentlichen Parkplatz...?!



Nun ist wieder ein Platz frei   Naja bei 6 Leuten würde es auch noch gehen. Gibt halt Leute die sehen da eine Karawane nicht so gerne. 

Ja da ist ein Parkplatz. Wenn du Zeit hast um 10:30 am Freibad.


----------



## flow0923 (3. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei.10.30h am Freibad.fahre um 9.54h vom hbf.bis Morgen denn.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

@Flow: in steig an trimbornstr. ein. können uns ja schon am bahnhof treffen. ich ein fahrrad und ne gelbe hose ;-)


----------



## flow0923 (3. Mai 2013)

Dann am besten auf Gleis 10.Ich hab das Rad mit den zwei Reifen und nen Helm dabei


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Mai 2013)

ich wollte eigentlich nicht zurück zum hbf fahren . ich steig dann in den vorderen wagen ein.


----------



## flow0923 (3. Mai 2013)

Alles klar.Jetzt hab ich's auch begriffen 
Bis Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Mai 2013)

Danke an f4lkon und den "Rest" der Truppe für die interessante, kleine Runde über den Lüderich. Hat viel Spaß gemacht....


----------



## f4lkon (4. Mai 2013)

Fand die Runde mit euch auch sehr gut. Wenn es irgendwann nochmal zum Lüderich geht und mehr Zeit da ist, werden auch noch die restlichen Trails angefahren. Beim Tütberg gibt es auch noch was. Sonst demnächst gerne wieder Overath etc. 

Muss gerade mit meiner Freundin shoppen gehen und kann den kurzen Clip nicht hochladen. Mache ich später.


----------



## BockAufBiken (4. Mai 2013)

danke für die nette runde. hätte nicht gedacht, dass man so lange am lüderich rumgurken kann


----------



## natureboy79 (4. Mai 2013)

die anfahrt aus d-dorf hat sich gelohnt.gute abfahrten und super truppe.
werde mich auf jeden fall wieder einmal anschließen,auch mal ins siebengebirge.


----------



## bansaiman (4. Mai 2013)

So, PLäne für morgen?


----------



## f4lkon (4. Mai 2013)

@bansaiman : bei mir soweit noch nichts. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## bansaiman (5. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 250927Anhang anzeigen 250928Anhang anzeigen 250929
> @_bansaiman_ : bei mir soweit noch nichts. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?




Also es soll primär ja nach Malmedy gehen, wobei ich von den anderen Fahrern abhängig bin. Wenn das nicht hinhaut, würde ich Venusberg vorschlägen oder . . .?


----------



## f4lkon (5. Mai 2013)

Ja ok kannst dann ja noch Bescheid geben. Ich denke ich fahr jetzt erstmal zum Heimspot und reparier da die von wandern zerstören Sachen.


----------



## cantankerous (5. Mai 2013)

Finally Finale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (5. Mai 2013)

Schickes Video.
Und an die Truppe von Samstag:Mir hat's auch Spass gemacht.und das der Lüderich dann doch noch zwei unbekannte Trails hat war echt eine Überraschung.Also gerne wieder.Auch in der Woche gegen Abend wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## f4lkon (6. Mai 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Schönes Video  Ist das alles am Lüderich? Wieso kenne ich das nicht  Ich verlange eine Erklärung
> Oder ist das von einer anderen Tour?



Weil das der italienische Lüderich ist 

Ist ein Video von Finale. So schöne lange Abfahrten wird man hier leider nicht finden.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Video vom Lüderich - äh, ich meine von Finale.  

Finale steht auch ganz weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Mai 2013)

Ist vom Lüderich, meine Frau hat nur einen Pakt mit dem Teufel


----------



## flow0923 (6. Mai 2013)

Mit euch fahr ich nie wieder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabistylez (8. Mai 2013)

Moin, 
ich bin relativ neu in Köln und suche noch 1 oder 2 ortsansässige fahrer die mit mir n paar fahrenswerte trails in köln & Umgebung abfahren.. heute, morgen oder am we., sagt einfach mal bescheid, ich schließe mich auch gerne an


----------



## flow0923 (12. Mai 2013)

Nabend zusammen.Ich würde morgen Abend ab 17.45h über den Lüderich düsen.Zumindest wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält.Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## f4lkon (12. Mai 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.Ich würde morgen Abend ab 17.45h über den Lüderich düsen.Zumindest wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält.Noch jemand dabei?



Ich wäre ab übernächster Woche wieder bereit. Muss hier auf Teneriffa noch ein paar Trails rocken und hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass man schon ab 2800 m so schnell aus der Puste ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Mai 2013)

Gabel ist beim Service, nächste Woche ganz sicher mal wieder ne Feierabendrunde


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. Mai 2013)

Ich war das ganze Wochenende in der Pfalz DH fahren und bin für diese Woche erstmal ausser gefecht. Nächste Woche wieder gerne.


----------



## Steve122 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus bei dem Wetter. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flow0923 (13. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter hat mir auch die Lust genommen.Vielleicht Mittwoch...


----------



## flow0923 (15. Mai 2013)

Morgen Abend fahr ich auf jeden Fall.Wer mit will kommt um 18.00 zum Freibad in Hoffnungsthal.


----------



## Steve122 (15. Mai 2013)

Je nachdem wie lange morgen die Telekom Hauptversammlung geht könnte ich dabei sein. Ich fürchte aber, dass aufgrund der aktuellen Themen die ganze Nummer ordentlich lang wird mit den Wortmeldungen. :banghead:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. Mai 2013)

Hätte jemand Lust am Montag in den Bikepark Warstein zufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Ich greife mal das alte Angebot vom flow0923 auf und würde Morgen Vormittag als neuen Termin vorschlagen.


----------



## flow0923 (19. Mai 2013)

Auf Warstein hätte ich schon Lust, aber leider passt das zeitlich nicht.Falls das Wetter hält würde ich Montag früh nochmal eine Runde fahren gehen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Mai 2013)

wäre ich dabei. welche uhrzeit schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## flow0923 (19. Mai 2013)

ich bin noch unschlüssig wegen morgen.ich schreib morgen früh nochmal...


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Mai 2013)

ich bin für heute raus.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube der Bauer dem die Wiese am Ende der Talabfaht (Lüderich) gehört macht ernst!
Seit heute ist die Ausfahrt zur Straße verblockt.


----------



## f4lkon (20. Mai 2013)

Och nö! Das ist doch Mist. Ich hab schon mal mit ihm gesprochen und ihm erläutert, dass es von da aus schwierig ist weg zu kommen.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Och nö! Das ist doch Mist. Ich hab schon mal mit ihm gesprochen und ihm erläutert, dass es von da aus schwierig ist weg zu kommen.



Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit wie man von der Talabfahrt wieder auf die Straße kommt. Und zwar: Am Ende der Talabfahrt biegt man ja vom Weg links in das schmale Stück ab wo man ja zur Sülz bzw. zur Brücke kommt. Den Weg einfach weiter gerade aus fahren. Man kommt dann beim Umspannwerk aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (20. Mai 2013)

Komisch, irgendwie sieht das Ende "meiner" Talabfahrt anders aus..???
Oder ich bin automatisch immer links abgebogen und zum Bach runter gefahren um über die Brücke zu "entkommen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (21. Mai 2013)

Jo das Stück ist nur bei starker Nässe und während diese lila Blumen blühen ekelhaft zu fahren, weil man danach total nass ist und überall lila Blüten hat


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Mai 2013)

Wer fährt denn auch bei Nässe Fahrrad???.....


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn auch bei Nässe Fahrrad???.....



Mountainbiker


----------



## f4lkon (21. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn auch bei Nässe Fahrrad???.....



Ich ich ich   Wobei jetzt nach dem Urlaub der Daumen gebrochen ist plus Nagel abgerissen und deshalb eh die nächste Zeit nichts geht  *schnief*


----------



## flow0923 (21. Mai 2013)

Na dann mal gute Besserung.Beim all inclusiv Abendessen von einem Rentner gebissen worden? 
Was die Talfahrt angeht sollte man dann wohl auch besser Rücksicht auf den Bauern bzw. seine Wiese nehmen.Also übern Golfplatz...


----------



## f4lkon (21. Mai 2013)

Hehe, fast  Ne das passiert wenn man mit dem Ralf auf Teneriffa im Anaga unterwegs ist. War ein natürlicher Anlieger. Ich glaube es war eine Wurzel, die am Fels runter hing, an der ich während der schräglage mit dem Daumen hängen geblieben bin. Naja dank dem Adrenalin konnte ich die Tour noch bis zum Schluss fahren. Leider war am Ende das geliehene Bionicon voller Blut. Man sagte mir aber das muss so sein  

Ich muss sagen ich habe nicht schlecht geschaut als ich folgendes bei ca. 46 kmh und kurviger serpentine live hinter ihm bestaunen konnte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich mach das immer so...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Mai 2013)

Klappt leider nur mit Hammerschmidt wegen dem* Schwer*punkt....


----------



## f4lkon (21. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Klappt leider nur mit Hammerschmidt wegen dem* Schwer*punkt....



Das kann ich auch widerlegen Als er das vor mir gemacht hat war er 1-fach unterwegs. Wohlgemerkt mit 36/36 durchs Anagagebirge. Ich habe echt kurz an ihm gezweifelt, weil wir schon 46 kmh hatten, es steil und sehr kurvig runter ging. Auch kondensieren die Wolken da oben an den Bäumen und regen es ab. 

Mit dem Bild ist er in der aktuellen Freeride. Ich musste direkt nochmal mit dem Kopf schütteln als ich gelesen habe, dass er das auch schon bei 60kmh gemacht hat.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Mai 2013)

Der muss sich schon verdammt sicher sein. ICH persönlich würde solche Aktionen nur mit FullFace und Protektoren veranstalten. 60km/h können schon ziemlich weh tun....


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Mai 2013)

@falkon 
gute besserung!
wie siehts denn mal mit fotos aus?
was war deine Längste bergab tour?höhenmetertechnisch?

gruss


----------



## f4lkon (22. Mai 2013)

natureboy79 schrieb:


> @_falkon_
> gute besserung!
> wie siehts denn mal mit fotos aus?
> was war deine Längste bergab tour?höhenmetertechnisch?
> ...



Die geführte Tour mit Ralf im Anaga hatte genau 1000Hm das längste Stück bergab war dabei knapp 400hm am Stück. Bei meinen anderen Touren bin ich meist mit dem Mietwagen den Berg rauf gefahren. Dabei war meine längste Abfahrt knapp 1900hm am Stück  Fotos habe ich wenn nur am Trail Anfang oder Ende gemacht.


----------



## natureboy79 (22. Mai 2013)

und wieviele platten?


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. Mai 2013)

Montag und Dienstag soll es nicht regnen. Jemand lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Lüderich?


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Mai 2013)

Lüderich wird mir heute zu knapp. Da aber kurzfristig meine Bandprobe abgesagt wurde, würde ich gegen 18-18:30 eine Feierabendrunde im GG starten. Jemand spontan dabei? Wir können auch unterwegs Treffpunkte vereinbaren. 
Route wird sein Brühler Str - Geißbockheim - NO Seite Decksteiner Weiher - Adenauer Weiher - zurück an der SW Seite Decksteiner Weiher.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Lüderich wird mir heute zu knapp. Da aber kurzfristig meine Bandprobe abgesagt wurde, würde ich gegen 18-18:30 eine Feierabendrunde im GG starten. Jemand spontan dabei? Wir können auch unterwegs Treffpunkte vereinbaren.
> Route wird sein Brühler Str - Geißbockheim - NO Seite Decksteiner Weiher - Adenauer Weiher - zurück an der SW Seite Decksteiner Weiher.



Klingt fast wie meine "Hausrunde" nur von der anderen Sete aus.

Kölner Weg - Adenauerweiher - SW Seite Decksteiner Weiher - (evtl. Kalscheurer Weiher) - NO-Seite Decksteiner Weiher - Adenauerweiher - Kölner Weg.

Eien gemeinsame Tour würde sich also nur auf einer Seite vom Decksteiner Weiher überschneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich kann auch anders...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch anders...



Wenns nicht zu flott wird, könnte ich mich fast hinreißen lassen, obwohl ich gestern bereits gefahren bin und gerne einen Tag pausiere....
Man könnte sich dann am Adenauerweiher treffen??????????


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, warum nicht. Um 19:00 an der Seite mit dem Restaurant?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ja, warum nicht. Um 19:00 an der Seite mit dem Restaurant?



Du meinst den Club Astoria? Ok, bin dabei....19:00 Uhr


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Mai 2013)

Cool, dann bis gleich!


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Mai 2013)

Drehe morgen Abend ne kleine Runde am Lüderich. Nehem um 19.00 die Bahn. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## Steffi9184 (27. Mai 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Lüderich wird mir heute zu knapp. Da aber kurzfristig meine Bandprobe abgesagt wurde, würde ich gegen 18-18:30 eine Feierabendrunde im GG starten. Jemand spontan dabei? Wir können auch unterwegs Treffpunkte vereinbaren.
> Route wird sein Brühler Str - Geißbockheim - NO Seite Decksteiner Weiher - Adenauer Weiher - zurück an der SW Seite Decksteiner Weiher.




Schade zu spät gesehen die Strecke bin ich eben auch in etwa abgefahren beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei, mit mehreren biken macht mehr Spaß....


----------



## f4lkon (28. Mai 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Drehe morgen Abend ne kleine Runde am Lüderich. Nehem um 19.00 die Bahn. Wer Lust hat...



Bei mir dauert es leider noch was aber weißt du ob da noch immer die Äste liegen oder gar noch mehr abgesperrt wurde?


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Mai 2013)

ich war seit 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr am Lüderich. Meinst du die Absperrung vom Feld auf die Strasse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (28. Mai 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> ich war seit 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr am Lüderich. Meinst du die Absperrung vom Feld auf die Strasse?



Ja genau.


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich wollte aber sowieso in Zunkunft meine Runde verlängern und dann über den Anstieg am Golfplatz zurück fahren.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Mai 2013)

Am Wochenende war "Die Absperrung" nicht mehr da. Bin aber trotzdem den Umweg gefahren (Umspannwerk/Shell Tanke).


----------



## Dice8 (28. Mai 2013)

Und da das Wetter heute richtig sonnig ist konnte ich meine Zeit vor der Arbeit mit einer Runde im Grüngürtel nutzen!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Juni 2013)

Hey

Fährt morgen jemand ne Runde? 
Mir egal wo, Hauptsache es geht auch bergab

Gruß
Björn


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte morgen "früh" eventuell ne kleine Runde am Lüderich drehen. Ca. 1h. Hängt aber vom Wetter ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Juni 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen "früh" eventuell ne kleine Runde am Lüderich drehen. Ca. 1h. Hängt aber vom Wetter ab.



Was heisst den "früh"? Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juni 2013)

wahrscheinlich gegen 11.00. Genaueres kann ich erst heute abend sagen.


----------



## SimpleLexx (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
ich würde mich gerne an der Runde Lüderich beteiligen wenn Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt fix sind.

Gruss

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Juni 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich gegen 11.00. Genaueres kann ich erst heute abend sagen.



11 Uhr klingt gut. Meld dich wenn du genaueres weisst.
Ich steig Trimbornstrasse in die bahn ein.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juni 2013)

Dann lass uns doch um 11.00 Uhr den Zug nehmen. Ich steig ebenfalls an der Trimbornstrasse ein. @SimpleLexx: kannst dich gerne anschliessen. Falls du mit dem Auto fährst, können wir uns um 11.20 am Hoffnungsthaler Freibad treffen.


----------



## SimpleLexx (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich um 11.00 nicht an der Trimbornstr. stehe dann bin ich um 11.20 uhr am Schwimmbad! Bin dabei!!!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Juni 2013)

Cool dann bis morgen 11 Uhr

Edit: laut bahn.de fährt morgen die rb nur um x:29 treffen wir uns dann um 11:29?


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juni 2013)

ja dann nehmen wir halt die bahn um 11.29 Uhr. Ich bin dann auch erst gegen 11.20 Uhr an der Trimbornstr.


----------



## SimpleLexx (1. Juni 2013)

Hab' ich so aufgenommen. Alles wie gehabt, nur bissl später.....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BockAufBiken (4. Juni 2013)

Jemand Bock am Donnerstagabend auf eine Runde am Lüderich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimpleLexx (4. Juni 2013)

Wann? Und wie lange? Grundsätzlich ja, weiss aber noch nicht 100%ig wann ich Feierabend hab!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. Juni 2013)

wär auch dabei wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe


----------



## flow0923 (4. Juni 2013)

Schade,ich hab keine Zeit.Nächste Woche gerne wieder.


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. Juni 2013)

wollte um 18.15 uhr in hoffnungsthal sein. @Flow: gerne. wie wärs denn mal mit warstein?


----------



## Dice8 (5. Juni 2013)

18:15h ist bei mir leider ein bisschen zu früh. Nächstes mal!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. Juni 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> wollte um 18.15 uhr in hoffnungsthal sein. @Flow: gerne. wie wärs denn mal mit warstein?



Ich versuchs, wenn ich um 18:00 die bahn nicht bekomme bin ich nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rausgekommen.


----------



## Steve122 (7. Juni 2013)

Wart ihr die beiden, die wir am Bomben Trail getroffen haben? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Waren gestern doch noch spontan am Lüderich wie Steve122 schon schreibt. Bodenverhältnisse waren traumhaft!!!


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Juni 2013)

ja waren wir. können nächstes mal auch gerne zusammen fahren.
hat sich das kamera auspacken gelohnt? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (7. Juni 2013)

War eine spontane Nummer und wir waren erst um 19:30 Uhr am Freibad. 

Kamera Aufnahmen sind Ok geworden, der Kollege war was schnell um uns drauf zu haben, dem tat die Willinger Luft nicht so gut. 

Wir sind nachher noch ins Valley gefahren, da sind gerade auch super Boden Voraussetzungen. Ich wollte am Wochenende auf jeden Fall da hin. Jemand mit dabei? 

Grüße 
Stephan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Steve122 schrieb:


> Kamera Aufnahmen sind Ok geworden, der Kollege war was schnell um uns drauf zu haben, dem tat die Willinger Luft nicht so gut.


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag da,  wenn meine Freundin noch nix geplant hat. ;-)


----------



## Minigi (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich mal gerne an die Lüderich Spezialisten wenden. Vorher kurz zu meiner Person. Ich bin Neuling 50 Jahre jung wohne in Rösrath und fahre seit kurzem mit meine noch Carver Rad (demnächst ab KW 28 Canyon Nerve 9.9SL)im Königsforst und in der Wahner Heide. Möchte aber gerne auch am Lüderich meine Runden drehen. Jetzt die eigentliche Frage? Wo steigt man am Besten am Lüderich ein? Fährt man am besten die Teerstraße zum Golfplatz hoch? oder doch eher am Freibad? Freue mich über viele Tipps von Euch!

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Mike,

meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Einstieg am Freibad.
Uphill ist dann der Hoverweg hoch bis zum Franziska Schacht. 

Wenn man die besagte "Franziska Runde" drehen möchte kann man auch in Forsbach starten. Ich habe mehrmals beide Varianten ausprobiert und finde das Freibad als Startpunkt angenehmer.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Minigi (7. Juni 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Einstieg am Freibad.
> Uphill ist dann der Hoverweg hoch bis zum Franziska Schacht.
> ...


 
Hallo Mike

danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

würde dir auch empfehlen am Freibad die Strasse hoch zu nehmen und dann einfach irgendwann links in den Wald. Am besten mit offenen Augen durch den Wald fahren und gucken, wo einem interessante Trails auffallen. So lernt man meiner Meinung nach den Lüderich am besten kennen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2013)

Ich geh morgen Abend wieder fahren. Start ca. 18.15 Uhr Freibad Hoffnungsthal. Wer Bock hat....


----------



## f4lkon (9. Juni 2013)

Ich denke ich versuch es morgen mal und würde dann wahrscheinlich Trimbornstr zusteigen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2013)

ok. ich nehm den zug um 18.00 uhr an der trimborn.


----------



## f4lkon (9. Juni 2013)

Alles klar dann sehen wir uns am Gleis.


----------



## flow0923 (9. Juni 2013)

wenn das Wetter so bleibt,komm ich auch zum Freibad.


----------



## flow0923 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werd's heute doch nicht schaffen.Mehr Arbeit als Zeit...  Geht jemand diese Woche nochmal fahren?


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werd´s wahrscheinlich auch nicht schaffen. Ja ja die Arbeit...
Ich wollte dann am Mittwoch fahren, wenn ich es schaffe. Da soll das Wetter eh besser sein ;-)


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Alles klar dann versinkt mal nicht in Arbeit und hoffentlich bis die Tage.


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. Juni 2013)

Wenns klappt würde ich morgen Abend ne Runde am Lüderich drehen. Start ca. 18.15 am Freibad. Wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Juni 2013)

Wäre ggfs. dabei.


----------



## Minigi (12. Juni 2013)

So!  habe nach den Tipps von einigen den Lüderich probiert. Bin am Freibad hoch und dann links dem kleinen Schild zum Franziska Schacht gefolgt. Mit dem Ergebniss, dass ich seit gestern eine Schiene am linken Fuß trage, da mein Fuß stark gestaucht und überdehnt wurde. Anfägerpesch! Der Orthopäde meint 6 Wochen schonen. Das schlimme ist in drei Wochen kommt das neue Bike. Ich möchte mich gerne mal jemanden anschließen, der den Lüderich kennt. Sobald ich der Meinung bin dass es geht, stoße ich gerne zu einer Rundfahrt dazu.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. Juni 2013)

Uiuiui - wo und wie ist DAS denn passiert?

Gute Genesung!!!


----------



## Dice8 (12. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> So!  habe nach den Tipps von einigen den Lüderich probiert. Bin am Freibad hoch und dann links dem kleinen Schild zum Franziska Schacht gefolgt. Mit dem Ergebniss, dass ich seit gestern eine Schiene am linken Fuß trage, da mein Fuß stark gestaucht und überdehnt wurde. Anfägerpesch! Der Orthopäde meint 6 Wochen schonen. Das schlimme ist in drei Wochen kommt das neue Bike. Ich möchte mich gerne mal jemanden anschließen, der den Lüderich kennt. Sobald ich der Meinung bin dass es geht, stoße ich gerne zu einer Rundfahrt dazu.
> 
> Gruß
> Mike



Fährst du Klickies?


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. Juni 2013)

ich werde heute ne runde drehen, kann aber die uhrzeit nicht genau sagen wegen der arbeit. deswegen ist zusammen fahren heute eher schlecht. sorry.


----------



## Minigi (12. Juni 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Uiuiui - wo und wie ist DAS denn passiert?
> 
> Gute Genesung!!!



Danke!

habe die Rechtkurve nicht ganz gepackt und bin dann abgerutscht.


----------



## Minigi (12. Juni 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährst du Klickies?



Nein fahre normale MTB-Pedalen.


----------



## Dice8 (12. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> habe die Rechtkurve nicht ganz gepackt und bin dann abgerutscht.



Das hört sich so an als wenn du beim Schild direkt bei den Tannen rein gefahren bist. Wenn ja dann bist du leider etwas "falsch" gefahren. Wenn das Franziskaschacht Schild kommt muss du den Hover Weg noch weiter hoch und dann quasi links wenn das Feld ankommt. Das ist am Ende der Steigung. Ich glaub es wäre besser wenn du einfach mal mit jemanden mitfährst wenn du wieder fit bist!

Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Minigi (13. Juni 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an als wenn du beim Schild direkt bei den Tannen rein gefahren bist. Wenn ja dann bist du leider etwas "falsch" gefahren. Wenn das Franziskaschacht Schild kommt muss du den Hover Weg noch weiter hoch und dann quasi links wenn das Feld ankommt. Das ist am Ende der Steigung. Ich glaub es wäre besser wenn du einfach mal mit jemanden mitfährst wenn du wieder fit bist!
> 
> Gute Besserung !!!



Genauso war es.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Juni 2013)

Fährt jemand das Rennen in Albstadt mit?


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2013)

Die Woche jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Lüderich?


----------



## JanAcc (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, hier! Könnte am Donnerstag, evtl auch Dienstag...


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2013)

donnerstag sollte passen. ab wann kanndt du denn? ich nehme sonst immer den zug um 18.00 von der trimbornstr.


----------



## JanAcc (24. Juni 2013)

Dann würde ich den auch anpeilen. Steige allerdings schon am Hbf ein.


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. Juni 2013)

Ok. Falls ich doch länger arbeiten muss, schreib ich es hier nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Juni 2013)

@JanAcc: fährst du bei jedem Wetter mit?


----------



## JanAcc (27. Juni 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Ich beobachte schon die ganze Zeit skeptisch die Wettervorhersage... Im Laufe des Tages soll es ja eher trockener werden. Wenn das so bleibt, wäre ich prinzipiell dabei. Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Juni 2013)

Immer!!!  Bei Matsche fahren ist auch ein super Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Immer!!!  Bei Matsche fahren ist auch ein super Fahrtechniktraining.



Und Fahrrad-putz-Training


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Vorteil vom Hardtail. Einmal Tauchrohre abwischen und fertig. Den Rest trocknen lassen und ordentlich über Wurzeln Brettern. Der Dreck fällt dann quasi von alleine ab und würd seinem Ursprungsort zurück gegeben. Also noch total ökologisch


----------



## JanAcc (27. Juni 2013)

Mit Dreck im Gepäck uphill ist ja quasi auch noch mal der Extra-Trainingseffekt. Man sollte meinen bei trockenen Verhältnissen fahren ist völliger Unsinn...


----------



## JanAcc (27. Juni 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Ich mach mich jetzt langsam mal fertig. Wir sehen uns im Zug... ?!


----------



## f4lkon (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht ertrunken. Als ich um 18:15 aus der Uni raus war, wurde ich bis auf die Haut nass.


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Juni 2013)

so schlimm wars jetzt nicht. im matsch spielen macht aber auch spass


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Juni 2013)

hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich? 
Wollte die Bahn um 15 Uhr (Trimbornstr) nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (28. Juni 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Falls es morgen bei mir hinhaut, würde ich mich spontan melden. Bike ist ja nun eh komplett eingesaut.


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Juni 2013)

@JanAcc: Ich geh morgen nur leider nicht fahren


----------



## JanAcc (28. Juni 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Tatsache... Ich las nur "B..." am Anfang des Namen und Trimbornstr... @BjörnUpDaHill: Siehe mein vorheriges Posting


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Juni 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> @BockAufBiken: Tatsache... Ich las nur "B..." am Anfang des Namen und Trimbornstr... @BjörnUpDaHill: Siehe mein vorheriges Posting



alles klar, meld dich einfach spontan


----------



## JanAcc (29. Juni 2013)

@BjörnUpDaHill: Ich wär dabei. Steige im Hbf dazu. Wir sehen uns dann im Zug. Bin im Fahrradabteil ganz hinten (sofern es da mehrere gibt).


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. Juni 2013)

ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## f4lkon (4. Juli 2013)

Hat noch einer Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Overath, Lüderich etc.?


----------



## JanAcc (6. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hat noch einer Lust am Sonntag zu fahren? Overath, Lüderich etc.?



Ab frankfurter str sind gleisbauarbeiten mit schienenersatzverkehr und so..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Juli 2013)

Sonntag ist Wuppertal dran...incl. DH....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (6. Juli 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Ab frankfurter str sind gleisbauarbeiten mit schienenersatzverkehr und so..



Hui gar nichts von mitbekommen. Dann könnte ich nur anbieten mit der 1 zu mir zu kommen und wir fahren von Brück zum Lüderich oder in die hardt. 





kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Wuppertal dran...incl. DH....



Klingt gut. Da ich kein Auto habe müsste ich mit der Bahn anreisen. Wo ist denn das genau und was gibt es denn da an DH?


----------



## Creaper (7. Juli 2013)

guten Morgen,

ich bin noch neu im kölner bereich, und kenne noch keine trails hier. Hat jemand spontan lust heute abend (gegen 18 uhr) noch eine runde zu fahren und dazu noch einen ortsunkundigen mitzunehmen?


----------



## f4lkon (7. Juli 2013)

Creaper schrieb:


> guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bin noch neu im kölner bereich, und kenne noch keine trails hier. Hat jemand spontan lust heute abend (gegen 18 uhr) noch eine runde zu fahren und dazu noch einen ortsunkundigen mitzunehmen?



Wo genau aus Köln. Hätte schon Lust heute zu fahren. Wohne in Brück.


----------



## Creaper (7. Juli 2013)

ich wohne in wesseling, habe aber ein auto und kann gerne iwo hin kommen, brauchte nur eine adresse fürs Navi


----------



## f4lkon (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn du so um die 30km fahren möchtest, kannst du um 18 uhr zu mir kommen und wir fahren von dort aus los. 

http://onlinestreet.de/strassen/Am+Wildwechsel.K%F6ln.17367.html


----------



## Creaper (7. Juli 2013)

ist ok, bin dann gegen 18 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (7. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis später.


----------



## JanAcc (11. Juli 2013)

So der Biker-Express zwischen Köln und Hoffnungsthal scheint wieder zu fahren 
Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Lüderich oder im Königsforst?

Grüße
janacc


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> So der Biker-Express zwischen Köln und Hoffnungsthal scheint wieder zu fahren
> Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Lüderich oder im Königsforst?
> 
> Grüße
> janacc



Ich hätte Lust muss aber schauen ob ich es zeitlich schaffe. Würde kurzfristig hier schreiben.


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. Juli 2013)

Bin noch vom Rennen am WE lädiert. Ab nächster Woche gerne wieder.


----------



## JanAcc (11. Juli 2013)

@f4lkon: Das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Bis wann würdest Du Dich spätestens melden? Es soll nicht daran scheitern, dass ich zu früh im Zug sitze...

 @BockAufBiken: Gute Besserung!


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> @f4lkon: Das klingt ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Bis wann würdest Du Dich spätestens melden? Es soll nicht daran scheitern, dass ich zu früh im Zug sitze...
> 
> @BockAufBiken: Gute Besserung!



Ich denke ich könnte so um 6 an der trimbornstr. Sein. Melde mich um 5 obs klappt. Ist das ok?


----------



## JanAcc (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich denke ich könnte so um 6 an der trimbornstr. Sein. Melde mich um 5 obs klappt. Ist das ok?



Jo!


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Also es würde heute auf jeden Fall gehen aber erst um 7. Mit der Bahn sind wir ja schnell da. Wäre das ok? Ich würde dann die Bahn um 18:59 Trimbornstr nehmen.


----------



## JanAcc (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Also es würde heute auf jeden Fall gehen aber erst um 7. Mit der Bahn sind wir ja schnell da. Wäre das ok? Ich würde dann die Bahn um 18:59 Trimbornstr nehmen.



Können wir so machen!  Ich steige schon im Hbf dazu - ganz hinten.

Bis nachher
janacc


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Alles klar bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Hat jemand morgen Abend vielleicht Lust übern Lüderich zu fahren?


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

Unterer Teil der Talfahrt von heute Abend.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Unterer Teil der Talfahrt von heute Abend.



Was soll das denn? Ich dachte die Abholzsaison ist vorbei!


----------



## f4lkon (11. Juli 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Hat jemand morgen Abend vielleicht Lust übern Lüderich zu fahren?



Morgen Abend ist eher schlecht bei mir. Mittags hätte ich Zeit  



Dice8 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn? Ich dachte die Abholzsaison ist vorbei!



Tja hab ich mich auch gefragt. Zumal es auf dem Foto harmloser als in Realität wirkt. Wir haben kurz 5 solcher fetten Stämme gezählt und sind dann direkt wieder weg.


----------



## flow0923 (11. Juli 2013)

Hmm... unschön aber was soll's.Ich werd Morgen ab 18.00h am Freibad starten.Ich guck vorher nochmal hier rein. Bist du dabei Mike?


----------



## Dice8 (11. Juli 2013)

Definitiv.


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. Juli 2013)

Hab beschlossen, das mein Sprunggelenk wieder fit ist. Schlimm so ne "Fahrradfahren im Wald" - Sucht. @Flow: Wenn ihr bis 20 nach warten könnt würde ich mich auch noch anschliessen, wenn das mit der Arbeit so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Steve122 (12. Juli 2013)

Dann nehmt doch direkt n Spaten mit und schüttet das ganze an.  Wenn der Waldarbeiter cool war hat er nur 2 m Platz gelassen zwischen den Bäumen, dann gibt das nen ordentlichen Double. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Juli 2013)

So ein Quatsch 
Estens ist das ein Wanderweg, der garnicht in der Form zugelegt werden darf. Zweitens kostet Holz in der Qualität viel zu viel, als daß man das für solche Blockaden nutzt.

Hier wird einfach gefällt und irgendwann weggeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (12. Juli 2013)

@Flow: ich bin leider raus. Cheffe hat mir dann doch dazwischen gefunkt.


----------



## JanAcc (12. Juli 2013)

Ich war ja gestern mit f4lkon vor Ort und bevor die Gemüter hier unnötig hochkochen mein Eindruck. Ich teile da zu 100% Ferkelmanns Meinung.


Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch
> Estens ist das ein Wanderweg, der garnicht in der Form zugelegt werden darf. Zweitens kostet Holz in der Qualität viel zu viel, als daß man das für solche Blockaden nutzt.
> 
> Hier wird einfach gefällt und irgendwann weggeräumt.



Auf dem Forstweg mit dem Einstieg zum letzten Stück der Talfahrt waren schon weitere Stämme gestapelt. Auf dem Bild wurden die Stämme einfach noch nicht geräumt, weil man Feierabend gemacht hat. Auf dem Forstweg stand auch noch schweres Equipment rum (vermutlich zum Hochziehen der Stämme). Also alles easy. Ich behaupte die Truppe, die heute fährt kann von einer freien Talfahrt berichten 

- janacc


----------



## f4lkon (12. Juli 2013)

Zumal wir auch ohne den Teil richtig viel Spaß hatten :thumbup:

Ansonsten denke ich auch wie ferkelmann und janacc


----------



## flow0923 (13. Juli 2013)

Frei würde ich den unteren Teil nicht nennen...aber es lichtet sich.Allerdings sind die allseits beliebten Harvesterspuren ziemlich deftig! War aber trotzdem eine super Tour gestern Abend!


----------



## f4lkon (13. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube da entstehen auch gerade ungewollt 2 neue Trails...  Schau ich mir heute oder morgen mal genauer an.


----------



## Creaper (13. Juli 2013)

macht heute abend gegen 18 Uhr jemand eine tour, der man sich spontan anschließen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (13. Juli 2013)

Schaut sich heute einer die bmx WM in deutz an?


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juli 2013)

Diese Woche jemand Zeit/Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Wär dabei


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juli 2013)

morgen 18.00 trimbornstr.?


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> morgen 18.00 trimbornstr.?



Klingt gut.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Juli 2013)

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (16. Juli 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand die Ausgabe 18 von der World of MTB. Mich würde der Artikel über Krafttraining mit Klausmann interessieren.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Juli 2013)

Hi...lese hier hin und wieder mal mit. Da ich jetzt öfter, auch mit bike, mal in Köln bin, würde es mich interessieren wo eure Trail- & Endurotouren sind.
War bisher zweimal im Konigsforst unterwegs. 
Falls jemand GPS Daten von schönen Trailtouren hat würde ich mich freuen wenn mir die jemand zuschicken könnte. Natürlich wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mich natürlich auch mal an euch ranhängen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (17. Juli 2013)

@f4lkon: hier mal das Foltergerät über das wir uns gestern unterhalten haben.
http://www.sportlaedchen.de/oliver-slingtrainer.html


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> @f4lkon: hier mal das Foltergerät über das wir uns gestern unterhalten haben.
> http://www.sportlaedchen.de/oliver-slingtrainer.html



Ah, danke. Ich denke ich werde mir das für den Preis auch holen. Das spart Platz und ich kann die Medizinbälle für die Liegestützen ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Juli 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Falls jemand GPS Daten von schönen Trailtouren hat würde ich mich freuen wenn mir die jemand zuschicken könnte. Natürlich wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mich natürlich auch mal an euch ranhängen.


 
Fahre einfach hier mal direkt mit, wenn man sich verabredet oder schau ab und zu mal ins LMB, da werden ebenfalls häufig Touren rechtsrheinisch angeboten.
Ob es allerdings im Interesse der Guides ist, daß Du die Tracks dann veröffentlichst, ist was komplett anderes.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Juli 2013)

dranhängen wäre natürlich die beste variante...bin allerdings eher spontan in Köln mit dem Bike, von daher wird es bestimmt was dauern bis man einen Termin findet. So ist es bei den Bikern im Königsforst leider bisher auch so gewesen.

Ob ihr mir die Tracks zuschickt ist natürlich eure sache. Veröffentlichen werde ich diese bestimmt nicht (dies kann man in meinem GPSies-Profil und unserem Blog sehen, ist ja nicht die erste Tour die ich von anderen Usern bekomme  ). Würde mich aber natürlich trotzdem über den einen oder anderen Track freuen. Fahre nämlich lieber Tracks ab, bei denen man mir sagt, dass die gut sind, als wenn ich mir blind einen aus den bekannten Seiten ziehe.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn du im Königsforst schon warst dann bist du ja schon fast am Tütberg von wo aus mann direkt in die "Franziskarunde" bzw. "Forsbachrunde" einsteigt.


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juli 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> dranhängen wäre natürlich die beste variante...bin allerdings eher spontan in Köln mit dem Bike, von daher wird es bestimmt was dauern bis man einen Termin findet. So ist es bei den Bikern im Königsforst leider bisher auch so gewesen.
> 
> Ob ihr mir die Tracks zuschickt ist natürlich eure sache. Veröffentlichen werde ich diese bestimmt nicht (dies kann man in meinem GPSies-Profil und unserem Blog sehen, ist ja nicht die erste Tour die ich von anderen Usern bekomme  ). Würde mich aber natürlich trotzdem über den einen oder anderen Track freuen. Fahre nämlich lieber Tracks ab, bei denen man mir sagt, dass die gut sind, als wenn ich mir blind einen aus den bekannten Seiten ziehe.



Ich hab Semesterferien. Sag einfach wann wir fahren sollen. Bin fast jeden Tag aufm Bike.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Juli 2013)

klingt gut...wenn ich mein Bike dabei habe melde ich mich


----------



## f4lkon (19. Juli 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> klingt gut...wenn ich mein Bike dabei habe melde ich mich



OK. Dieses We bin ich im Westerwald unterwegs. Ab Montag dann wieder Kölner Raum.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen.
Hat jemand diese Woche,vorzugsweise Montag oder Donnerstag, Zeit für eine Runde Geländeradfahren? Ich hab frei und hätte auch Vormittags Zeit.anyone?


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> Hat jemand diese Woche,vorzugsweise Montag oder Donnerstag, Zeit für eine Runde Geländeradfahren? Ich hab frei und hätte auch Vormittags Zeit.anyone?



Sicher, gern auch vormittags. Wo möchtest du denn hin?


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Was wäre eure frühste Startzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Ich kann am Montag auch recht früh. Komme heute zwar erst spät abends Heim aber alles ab 8 sollte klar gehen. Wie schauts bei dir aus flo?


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Ab 8h hört sich gut an. Habe die Woche Spätschicht und muss spätestens um 12:30h wieder in Köln sein


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

Altenberg? Oder auch erstmal eine Runde durch Overath.


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Kommt man da auch mit der Bahn hin? Bin dort auch nicht Ortskundig. Ebenso wenig in Overrath. Aber mit GPS findet man ja auch den ein oder anderen Trail.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Altenberg ist mit Bahn eher umständlich zu erreichen habe ich mir sagen lassen. Overath ist gut mit der Bahn zu erreichen. Dort kennt man auch den ein oder anderen Trail die echt Spaß machen.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

Altenberg kenn ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich,ist auch schlecht mit der Bahn erreichbar soweit ich weiss.Ich könnte mich auch mit dem Lüderich anfreunden.Wie sieht das mit euch aus?Ich könnte die Bahn um 8.54 schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Dann wäre ich eher für Overath. 7G fände ich auch nicht schlecht. Möchtest du morgen fahren? Dann muss ich wenn ich daheim bin noch schnell die Bremsscheibe richten, die hat in Saalbach etwas gelitten.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

Morgen oder Dienstag.Passt beides


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Morgen 8:59 an der Trimbornstr wär locker drin. Bei dice wäre dann zeitlich wohl eher nur Lüderich drin? Können dann ja aber auch spontan entscheiden, ob wir noch nach Overath fahren.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Von mir aus gerne morgen. Overath ist Super. Treffpunkt am Cyriax? Uhrzeit?


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

Gegen 9.45h könnte ich da sein.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Morgen 8:59 an der Trimbornstr wär locker drin. Bei dice wäre dann zeitlich wohl eher nur Lüderich drin? Können dann ja aber auch spontan entscheiden, ob wir noch nach Overath fahren.



Ja, das ist in der Tat knapp. Wenn man die gängigen trails in Overath fährt ist man fast 2 Std. am fahren zzgl. Pausen. 
Stündchen früher oder Lüderich fände ich wohl doch besser. Aber richtet euch nicht nach mir. Sonst fahren wir ein andermal.


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Von mir aus geht auch beides. Können nach dem Lüderich auch nach Overath.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch ne gute Idee. Wir fahren den lüderich, ich Seil mich dann ab und Ihr noch nach Overath. 

Oder:

Die große Runde um Hoffnungsthal (Franziskarunde, ca. 18km)


----------



## f4lkon (28. Juli 2013)

Dann würde ich mal 9:20 am Freibad vorschlagen.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juli 2013)

So wird's gemacht.Dann um 8.54h mit der Bahn und entsprechend in Hoffnungsthal.Bis Morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (28. Juli 2013)

Ok. 9:20 am Freibad.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Juli 2013)

Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde (18.00) am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


----------



## f4lkon (29. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde (18.00) am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?



Abends ist bei mir bis Mitte September eher schlecht.
 @Flo: hier die Reifen meinte ich heute
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOCM26X24/on_one_chunky_monkey_26x24_tyre


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde (18.00) am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?



Ich wär dabei, der Tag ist mir relativ egal


----------



## gaggb (30. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde (18.00) am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


 
Hallo!

Falls Do. dann würde Ich gerne mich anschließen! Treffpunkt?


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir wird es der Donnerstag. Treffpunkt ca. 18.15 Uhr Freibad Hoffnungsthal.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Juli 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird es der Donnerstag. Treffpunkt ca. 18.15 Uhr Freibad Hoffnungsthal.



Dann bis Donnerstag, werde wohl direkt von der Arbeit starten und steig dann schon am Hansaring in die rb25


----------



## BockAufBiken (31. Juli 2013)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. sorry.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. August 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Falls Do. dann würde Ich gerne mich anschließen! Treffpunkt?



Was ist mit Dir? Wärst du heute dabei? ca 18:15 Freibad Hoffnungstal.
Ich fahr mit der Rb25 von Köln Hansaring

bzw

Hat sonst jemand Lust?

gruß

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (1. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dir? Wärst du heute dabei? ca 18:15 Freibad Hoffnungstal.
> Ich fahr mit der Rb25 von Köln Hansaring
> 
> bzw
> ...


 
Hi!!

leider auch nicht, Ich habe schon mich bei Jokomen eingetragen LMB 18:15 Schlebusch...
Nächstes Mal sehr gerne! 

Grüße
Gianfranco


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dir? Wärst du heute dabei? ca 18:15 Freibad Hoffnungstal.
> Ich fahr mit der Rb25 von Köln Hansaring
> 
> bzw
> ...



Da bis jetzt noch keiner HIER geschrien hat hab ich mich jetzt beim Jokomen angemeldet


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. August 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> leider auch nicht, Ich habe schon mich bei Jokomen eingetragen LMB 18:15 Schlebusch...
> Nächstes Mal sehr gerne!
> ...



 dann bis gleich


----------



## gaggb (1. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> dann bis gleich


 
 Cool bis gleich


----------



## BockAufBiken (5. August 2013)

Jemand am Mittwoch Bock auf eine Runde am Lüderich? Start ca.18.15 Uhr am Freibad.


----------



## JanAcc (8. August 2013)

Ist die Talfahrt wieder komplett frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. August 2013)

Frei ja aber teilweise kaputt.


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

Ja, im unteren Teil liegen nur noch ein paar kleinere Äste.


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. August 2013)

gleich jemand lust auf ne runde lüderich?


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2013)

Diese Woche nicht aber nächste Woche wär ich dabei.


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. August 2013)

fahre morgen nach italien. 2wochen mit freundin aber ohne rad. muss mir deshalb gleich noch die letzte dröhnung geben. ;-)


----------



## JanAcc (8. August 2013)

hat ja auch ohne verabreden geklappt


----------



## gnafert (12. August 2013)

Hi alle,

bin neu in Koeln und Umgebung. Faehrt jemand am kommenden WE eine endurolastige Runde, an die ich mich einfach mal ranhaengen kann? ich kenne mich hier noch gar nicht aus. im bergischen scheints diverse dinge zu geben...

gruesse!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. August 2013)

Ganz sicher läuft da was. Meld Dich einfach nochmal Freitag, Runden in die nähere Umgebung bilden sich hier eher spontan.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. August 2013)

Springfield 2011 - 14.08.2013 R.I.P. 

Wir hatten eine saugute Zeit!!!

Du hast vielen Menschen große Freude bereitet und bist heute der Idiotie, Borniertheit und Ignoranz einiger Weniger zum Opfer gefallen. 
  :kotz:


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2013)

Was hast du angestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2013)

Nix angestellt, Springfield ist platt.


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2013)

Alles platt? Haben sich einige beschwert?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. August 2013)

Schon schade was da mit dem Spot passiert ist! Wurde Jahrelang akzeptiert und nun das!

War übrigens klasse Micha und Carsten heute am Pumptrack bei Lindlar zu treffen! Danke für das Leihen eurer Dirtbikes, so konnte ich wenigstens dann doch noch ein paar Runden ziehen!

Mein Laufrad hab ich eben neu zentriert und neue Speichen reingezogen. Werde wohl morgen nochmal einen Versuch starten, dorthin mit meinem eigenem Bike zu fahren... mal schauen wie sich das dort mit dem Fully fährt!

Falls ihr mal wieder dort seit, steckt doch eure Tourenbikes ein, könnte ich ein paar Trails dort am Berg zeigen, die einige Fahrminuten bergab bieten und dann euch am Fuß des Berges mit einem fetten Grinsen wieder im Tal ausspucken. Über die Straße zurück zum Park kostet eine knappe halbe Stunde kurbelkraft!


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2013)

Oh da wollte ich bald auch mal hin. Mit dem Fully will ich mir den pumptrack nicht antun aber wie weit sind die da mit dem Trail? Als ich hier in den News die ersten Bilder vom Trail gesehen habe, sah es mehr nach Fußgängerweg aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. August 2013)

Hey Ralph, fand ich auch.
Carsten und ich haben auf der Hinfahrt noch darüber geredet, dass es in der Gegend doch sicherlich einige feine Trails geben muss... also sag bescheid, wann Du mal wieder eine Tour guidest.  

Ja, das mit dem Spot ist schon sehr bitter! Der Baggerfahrer meinte, dass sich angeblich Eltern bei der Stadt beschwert hätten, deren Kinder sich dort verletzt hätten. Ob beim Biken oder beim Spielen konnte er nicht sagen. Die Stadt Köln hat nunmal die Verkehrssicherungspflicht, auch für ihre Grünanlagen. Insofern mussten die schon handeln, sobald sie offiziell davon wussten.

Aber für die Kosten des Baggereinsatzes hätte man dort auch Schilder aufstellen können, dass das Benutzen der MTB-Strecke auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt und Helmpflicht besteht.


----------



## Dice8 (15. August 2013)

@BikeMike78: Bei der Tour in Lindlar würde ich mich gerne anschließen wenn's zeitlich passt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. August 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hey Ralph, fand ich auch.
> Carsten und ich haben auf der Hinfahrt noch darüber geredet, dass es in der Gegend doch sicherlich einige feine Trails geben muss... also sag bescheid, wann Du mal wieder eine Tour guidest.



Können wir gerne auch spontan machen. Engelskirchen Bahnhof ist von Köln aus gut zu erreichen und da ich in der Ecke Biketechnisch groß geworden bin, glaub ich dass ich dort fast jeden Winkel kenne.

Vom offiziellem Guiding hier durchs Forum nehm ich Abstand... bedingt durch den Unfall eines bekannten am Montag, der nun durch eine stabile Fraktur des neunten Brustwirbels eine Zwangspause einlegt. 

Wer Interesse hat, den füge ich zur Facebookgruppe "Radsportjunkies Oberberg" hinzu! PN an mich reicht!  Montags zur Zeit immer um 19:00 Uhr die Feierabendtrailrunde ab Drabenderhöhe.

Sind aber eher flowige Trails mit ein paar technischen Spielereien. Im schnitt kann man mit 25km und knapp 900hm pro Tour rechnen... und die Anstiege sind doppelt so lang wie z.B. Overath, dafür gibt es dann aber auch schon je nach Abfahrt 'nen Tunnelblick oder Armpump bei falsch eingestellten Rebound gratis


----------



## natureboy79 (15. August 2013)

hallo,ist bei euch biketechnisch am wochenende irgendwas geplant wo man sich anschließen könnte?
kenne mich in der kölner ecke nicht so aus.

gruss norman


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. August 2013)

Am Samstag fahren einige Leute in den Bikepark Warstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (16. August 2013)

Ich fahre nach Winterberg und habe noch Platz im Auto. Es geht sehr früh los


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich fahre nach Winterberg und habe noch Platz im Auto. Es geht sehr früh los



Winterberg mit´m Cotic? Oder wird der dicke Downhiller ausgepackt?
Ich laboriere leider immer noch am Sturz (Handgelenk) in WiBe rum. Ist jetzt die 3. Woche.....auf dem Free Cross hat´s mich auf der Jagd nach dem Bike-Kumpel aus der Kurve getragen...

Viel Spaß dort...


----------



## derAndre (16. August 2013)

Ja klar, Hardtailaction ist angesagt. Ich will endlich mal den Downhill mit flow runter kommen. Bisher hakelt es noch ein bisschen hier und da. Ich hoffe das ist nicht sooo voll und ich kann ein bisschen üben und Sektionstraining machen.

Ich hab ja auch gar kein dickes Fully. Für Winterberg muss das Hardtail reichen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. August 2013)

Bastel auch gerade an einer HT-SS Rakete


----------



## f4lkon (16. August 2013)

Ich bin auch schon seit längerem am überlegen mir ein HT für den Winter aufzubauen. Ich denke es wird  dann erstmal der Hornet Rahmen.


----------



## derAndre (16. August 2013)

Son Hardtail macht schon sau viel Spaß! Es gibt bisher nur wenig was damit nicht ging oder wo es mich wirklich gestört hat. La Palma war ziemlich heftig. Da habe ich kapituliert und mir nach drei Tagen ein Sofa geliehen. Und Portes Du Soleil würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt damit machen wollen. Bei Geschwindigkeiten um die 40km/h auf'm Trail macht sich der kurze Radstand halt bemerkbar. Fällt mir aber jetzt erst auf, seit ich hinter den Jungs mit 190mm herjage (mit einigem Abstand).

Für Single Speed reichen meine Oberschenkel nicht. Ja nicht mal für 1x11 und ich würde jederzeit wieder ein Stahlrahmen nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (16. August 2013)

Vor allem ist ein HT ein super Training. Mit einem Cotic Rahmen hab ich gedanklich auch gespielt aber preislich kommt so schnell nichts an ein Hornet.


----------



## Dice8 (16. August 2013)

Beim Hornet ist aktuell eher das Probleme einen Händler zu finden der auch Lagerware hat...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ja klar, Hardtailaction ist angesagt. Ich will endlich mal den Downhill mit flow runter kommen. Bisher hakelt es noch ein bisschen hier und da. Ich hoffe das ist nicht sooo voll und ich kann ein bisschen üben und Sektionstraining machen.
> 
> Ich hab ja auch gar kein dickes Fully. Für Winterberg muss das Hardtail reichen.




Kann eigentlich jemand bestätigen, dass der Downhill in WiBe leichter ist als der SingleTrail? Bin ja vor 3 Wochen das erste mal beide gefahren. Den Downhill eigentlich nur weil ich beim Start den SingleTrail nicht gleich gefunden habe und direkt falsch abgebogen bin.
Der SingleTrail ist das anspruchsvollste das ich überhaupt bislang gefahren bin - inkl. Overath, Solingen und Altenberg (das was ich kenne!). Hatte echt gut zu tun da heile runter zu kommen....
Die Einteilung auf der Homepage in S2 finde ich albern und viel zu gering. Und den SingleTrail am Park mit rot und den DH mit schwarz zu markieren ebenfalls merkwürdig....?!

Vom Look her finde ich HTs schon geil, aber beim "Surfen" und vor allem beim Springen ist mir mein Rücken zu schade. Bin nicht genug Profi um alles mit den Beinen abzufedern....


----------



## derAndre (16. August 2013)

Der Singletrail ist mit dem Downhill nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Der ist halt technisch Anspruchsvoll und eher nicht flowig. Der Downhill ist deswegen schwarz weil er ja mit Speed gefahren wird. Wenn Du da runter "stolperst" ist die Strecke nicht Anspruchsvoller wie viele unserer heimischen Trails. Die Geschwindigkeit und der ein oder andere Sprung/Drop macht das Ganze anspruchsvoll. Im Vergleich zu anderen Downhillstrecken ist der in WiBe aber eher harmlos finde.


----------



## Dice8 (16. August 2013)

Also ich bin den Singletrail mehrmals gefahren und bei jedem weiteren male wurde es besser und schneller . Der ist halt sehr technisch und hat so seine paar Ecke wo man die richtige Line nehmen muss. Vom Downhill bin ich nur die untere Hälfte gefahren da wo er den Northshore fast berührt. Da kann man quasi die paar Meter quer rüber fahren. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her fand ich den Singletrail aber schwerer im Vergleich zur unteren Hälfte des Downhills. So ist zumindest mein Empfinden.

EDIT: Um den Downhill mit knallgas runter zu fahren fehlt mir auch aktuell das richtige Bike


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. August 2013)

Da ich nicht der klassische Parkbesucher bin, habe ich den Singletrail erst einmal fahren können - beim Sram Enduro vorletztes Mal.
Fand ihn sehr spaßig.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Da ich nicht der klassische Parkbesucher bin, habe ich den Singletrail erst einmal fahren können - beim Sram Enduro vorletztes Mal.
> Fand ihn sehr spaßig.



Ey Hagen, wenn ich mal Deine "Skills" habe, finde ich den sicher auch spaßig......im Moment hab ich eher an der einen oder anderen Stelle gedacht: "Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarsc*en" (Bezogen auf die Einteilung in S2...finde den eher S3+....!?).


----------



## derAndre (16. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ey Hagen, wenn ich mal Deine "Skills" habe, finde ich den sicher auch spaßig......im Moment hab ich eher an der einen oder anderen Stelle gedacht: "Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarsc*en" (Bezogen auf die Einteilung in S2...finde den eher S3+....!?).



Ich habe gehört der ist mittlerweile ein bisschen ausgewaschen und zerfahren aber im Frühjahr war der schon S2 mit leichter Tendenz in Richtung S3. Klar ein paar Schlüsselstellen waren dabei aber das macht den Reiz doch aus. Da biste dann ja alles in allem nicht so schnell so das Stürze für gewöhnlich relativ harmlos ausgehen. Ich muss gestehen das ich den fast nie fahre wenn ich da bin. Sowas haben wir ja hier oder wenn es etwas Anspruchsvoller sein soll im Ahrtal. Dafür brauche ich keinen Park und vor allem keinen Lift.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2013)

Jemand heute am Lüderich oder Richtung Overath unterwegs?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört der ist mittlerweile ein bisschen ausgewaschen und zerfahren aber im Frühjahr war der schon S2 mit leichter Tendenz in Richtung S3. Klar ein paar Schlüsselstellen waren dabei aber das macht den Reiz doch aus. Da biste dann ja alles in allem nicht so schnell so das Stürze für gewöhnlich relativ harmlos ausgehen. Ich muss gestehen das ich den fast nie fahre wenn ich da bin. Sowas haben wir ja hier oder wenn es etwas Anspruchsvoller sein soll im Ahrtal. Dafür brauche ich keinen Park und vor allem keinen Lift.



Ich finde er ist ein bisschen vergleichbar mit der "Rinne" in Overath. Wobei, wenn der SingleTrail S2+ ist, dann ist die Rinne S1...

Viel Spaß noch beim Biken dieses WE...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich finde er ist ein bisschen vergleichbar mit der "Rinne" in Overath. Wobei, wenn der SingleTrail S2+ ist, dann ist die Rinne S1...
> 
> Viel Spaß noch beim Biken dieses WE...



Der Singletrail ist eine spassige Nummer und fahrtechnisch nicht unbedingt ohne. Finde den sogar von Schwierigkeitsgrad heftiger als den Downhill. 

Der DH in Winterberg zählt ja auch zu den sanfteren, bis auf ein paar Schlüsselstellen, wie z.B. das Steinfeld. Das muss ich aber auch nicht mit Mach3 überfliegen 

Man soll bei dem Singletrail auch nicht vergessen, dass der eigentlich ein Überbleibsel der Enduro Challange ist (niemals mit zu dunklen Gläsern in der Sonnenbrille befahren  ). So richtig Park ist der nicht, aber immer eine spassige Angelegenheit. 

Im Matsch und Regen ist der jedenfalls arg grenzgängig durch die hohen Anzahl an Queerwurzeln im ersten Teil 

Vergleich mit der Rinne ist aber arg weit hergeholt, die ist nicht unbedingt steiler (nur die letzten 20m) und hat weniger Wurzeln.


----------



## f4lkon (17. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ey Hagen, wenn ich mal Deine "Skills" habe, finde ich den sicher auch spaßig......im Moment hab ich eher an der einen oder anderen Stelle gedacht: "Wollt ihr mich eigentlich verarsc*en" (Bezogen auf die Einteilung in S2...finde den eher S3+....!?).



Das mit den Einteilungen sieht irgendwie jeder anders. War bei mir auch so auf Teneriffa und dem tote Ziege Trail. Der Guide sagte das ist maximal S1-S2. Wenn man den Trail mit der offiziellen Seite für die Einstufungen vergleicht ist das mal eben S4. Die höheren Drops waren da noch am angenehmsten.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das mit den Einteilungen sieht irgendwie jeder anders. War bei mir auch so auf Teneriffa und dem tote Ziege Trail. Der Guide sagte das ist maximal S1-S2. Wenn man den Trail mit der offiziellen Seite für die Einstufungen vergleicht ist das mal eben S4. Die höheren Drops waren da noch am angenehmsten.



Gibt da leider kein standartisiertes System. Im Kletterbereich definiert sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad ja am schwersten Teil der Route. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach mit den S-Graden nicht auf Mountainbike-Trails zu übertragen. Vor allem, da sich die Singletrail-Skala zu sehr am Vertriden orientiert.

In Ligurien sind einige Trails als CC Routen deklariert, wo einem deutschen Freerider aber das Herz aufgehen würde. Die Italiener fahren die Tracks dann aber auch mit Hardtails


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ist aber meiner Meinung nach mit den S-Graden nicht auf Mountainbike-Trails zu übertragen. Vor allem, da sich die Singletrail-Skala zu sehr am Vertriden orientiert.



Das bedeutet?



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> In Ligurien sind einige Trails als CC Routen deklariert, wo einem deutschen Freerider aber das Herz aufgehen würde. Die Italiener fahren die Tracks dann aber auch mit Hardtails



So so.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das bedeutet?



Das vieles dabei vernachlässigt wird. Nimm z.B. Witterungsbedingungen oder einfach die Länge eines Trails. Die Rinne ist z.B. im trockenen sehr einfach zu fahren, ob jetzt schnell oder langsam. Die Steilkurve am Ende ist nur was ungemütlich, da des öfteren einem das Hinterrad in diesem Minibächlein wegrutscht oder den Gegenhang halt hochfährt 

Wegen einer Steilabfahrt würde ich die Rinne aber nicht in S3 einstufen, dafür steht der Rest des Trails nicht im Verhältnis. Eher eine Gefahrenstelle. Die Alternativroute links runter nutzt kaum einer, finde die ist sogar schwieriger zu fahren, da man dort dosierter mit den Bremsen arbeiten muss und im Hang dazu noch das Gewicht verlagern.

Der Singletrail in Winterberg geht da eher schon in S3, da der seit 2011 glaub ich schon ziemlich ausgefahren ist. Hohe Wurzeln ragen da teilweise aus dem Boden raus. Ist man stellenweise zu langsam unterwegs, bleibt man mit dem HR hängen. Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als die Rinne im ganzen. Im Dreck und bei Regen schlägt der vom Schwierigkeitsgrad den Downhill um längen 

Die Einstufungen liegen auch wohl im Auge des Betrachters... als grobe orientierung ist die SSK gut zu gebrauchen, man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, wo diese herstammt, von Trails, die in Alpinen Gegenden liegen.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So so.



War anno 2007 jedenfalls so. Da war dieser ganze Schaufel Boom dort noch nicht so in Gange und vieles nicht geshaped und eher naturbelassen, bzw. hatten die Trails dort auch noch keine Namen! Der Hotelbesitzer vom Florenz hat mir noch ein GPS-Gerät in die Hand gedrückt und meinte im schlechten Englisch, dass wir eventuell ja noch Trails finden würden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2013)

Deine Aussage, daß die STS mit Klettern nicht vergleichbar sei, da sie von den Vertridern kommt, erklärt garnichts. Klar kommt die STS von den Vertridern, aber sie orientiert sich ebenfalls stark an den Schwierigkeitsstufen beim Klettern. Ausschlaggebend für die STS ist der durchschnittliche Schwierigkeitsgrad, ähnlich bei der Klassifizierung von Ski-Pisten.

Die eigene Einschätzung von Trails in die STS ist extrem subjektiv. Ich denke mal, daß die Tendenz oft aber dahin geht, technischere Trails schwerer einzuschätzen als sie wirklich sind. Also S3 ist schon  ziemlich fettes Gelände. Die Rinne bewegt sich meiner Meinung nach zwischen S1 und S2-
Und zu den Italienern mit HT auf ligurischen Downhills. Kennst Du Trails in und auswendig, fährst Du fast jeden Trail mit HT und weniger FW runter als welche, die ihn auf Sicht das erste Mal runterrattern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Deine Aussage, daß die STS mit Klettern nicht vergleichbar sei, da sie von den Vertridern kommt, erklärt garnichts.



Häh? Lies dir meinen Text nochmal durch! Ich hab die Kletterrouten als Beispiel angeführt, dort bestimmt eine Schlüsselstelle den Schwierigkeitsgrad... und nachher ausgeführt, dass das für eine Einstufung in die STS eher schlecht ist aber angewendet wird. 

Im Ausland wird auf die STS verzichtet und größtenteils auf die Klassifizierung von Skipisten zurückgegriffen. Wie auch in den meisten Bikeparks hier. Blau/Rot/Schwarz... sollte auch reichen für 99% aller Trails um sich einzuschätzen, anstatt von S-Graden sich verwirren zu lassen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2013)

Naja, Du schriebst, das Kletterer ihre Routen nach der schwierigsten Stelle einordnen. Soweit so gut.
Aber die Einschätzung tauge nicht für MTB, da sie von den Vertridern komme. Das verstehe ich nicht, das ist einfach kein Argument. Warum taugt sie nicht? Auch Vertrider teilen ihre Touren nach Schlüsselstellen auf.

Ich finde die STS ganz sinnvoll, vorausgesetzt, die Einschätzung entspringt keiner persönlichen Falscheinschätzung, ob gewollt oder nicht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. August 2013)

Weil durch eine oder zwei Schlüsselstellen die eigentliche Charakteristik eines Trails total verändert wird. 

Anfangs fand ich die STS auch gut, bin für mich selber aber zum Schluss gekommen, dass mir leicht/mittel/schwer (o.a. Anfänger/Fortgeschritten/Profi; blau/rot/schwarz) langen um mich selbst einzuschätzen.

Bei der STS geht es auch viel um technische Bikebeherrschung. Das wird bei vielen Trails aber nicht gebraucht, da beherrscht einen die Technik des Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (18. August 2013)

Also ich nehme das zurück. Im Frühjahr war der Singletrail für mich eher im Bereich S2 mit ein paar Schlüsselstellen. Gestern war er eigentlich durchgehend S3. Und das obwohl es im Frühjahr nass und gestern weitestegehend trocken war. Insofern gebe ich Dir da recht Kalkhoff. Die Kehren sind mittlerweile so ausgesetz das ich mit dem Hardtail durchaus Überschlagsgefühle bekommen habe. Flow kommt da nur bedingt auf aber ohne Speed sind einige Bereiche wegen der Wurzeln nur schwer passierbar. Ich hätte mir fast eine Federung im Heck gewünscht 

Wenn Du den Downhill in gleicher Manier runter fahren würdest, also ohne die Chickenways und ohne Speed wäre der nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Zum Glück kann und muss man den ballern  Das neue Steinfeld ist allerdings kein Hardtailspaß...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2013)

Nur die Ruhe Jungs...

Klar ist es wie überall subjektives Empfinden wie schwierig die Trails sind. Jemand der seit 10 Jahren SingleTrails fährt würde WiBe als S1 einstufen - für mich ist es halt S3. Ich finde der beinhaltet schon ziemlich knifflige Passagen. Hohe Wurzeln, Stufen, Engstellen, loser Untergrund.

Die Beschrebung hier (S1) ist für mich gleichbedeutend mit den meisten (schwierigeren) Stellen auf der 3-Mühle-Tour in Altenberg.

S 1 
								Auf einem mit S1 beschriebenen Weg muss man bereits kleinere Hindernisse 								wie flache Wurzeln und kleine Steine erwarten. Sehr häufig sind vereinzelte 								Wasserrinnen und Erosionsschäden Grund für den erhöhten 								Schwierigkeitsgrad, der Untergrund kann teilweise auch nicht verfestigt 								sein. Das Gefälle beträgt maximal 40%. Spitzkehren sind nicht 								zu erwarten. 


Diese Einteilung (S2) würde ich für Overath (Rinne/Pilz-Trail z.B) nennen

S 2 
								Im S-Grad S2 muss man mit größeren Wurzeln und Steinen 								rechnen. Der Boden ist häufig nicht verfestigt. Stufen und flache 								Treppen sind zu erwarten. Oftmals kommen enge Kurven vor, die Steilheit 								beträgt passagenweise bis zu 70%.

Davon ausgehend wäre *für mich *der SingleTrail in WiBe eben zumindest S3.

Will gar nciht wissen wie eine S5er Abfahrt aussieht...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (18. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Downhill in gleicher Manier runter fahren würdest, also ohne die Chickenways und ohne Speed wäre der nicht weniger anspruchsvoll. Zum Glück kann und muss man den ballern  Das neue Steinfeld ist allerdings kein Hardtailspaß...




Stimmt schon, den DH hab ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle nur "am Rand" befahren....
Beim SingleTrail gibt es ja keine ChickenWays.
Aber danke für Deine Einschätzung - bin also nicht ganz unbegabt...immerhin ohne Sturz runter gekommen...


----------



## f4lkon (18. August 2013)

Jetzt habt ihr meine Neugier für den Wibe Singletrail geweckt  Naja im Oktober vllt. Ende September gehts erstmal wieder nach Saalbach. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und ich ich finde ein paar geile Trails abseits der Bergautobahnen, die ich beim ersten Mal gefahren bin.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Klar ist es wie überall subjektives Empfinden wie schwierig die Trails sind. Jemand der seit 10 Jahren SingleTrails fährt würde WiBe als S1 einstufen - für mich ist es halt S3. Ich finde der beinhaltet schon ziemlich knifflige Passagen. Hohe Wurzeln, Stufen, Engstellen, loser Untergrund.



Eben nein.
Subjektive Einschätzungen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Erfahrung und/oder weil der Eine eher vorsichtig und der Andere mit den Eiern fährt, hat nichts bei der Einschätzung nach STS zu suchen. Auch nicht nach blau, rot, schwarz.
Wenn dem so wäre, wäre jegliche Klassifizierung sinnlos, da sie ja nur auf einen selbst passt.

Und jetzt meinetwegen genug OT.
Frau ist gestern spontan zum schwätzen nach Stuttgart gefahren udd hab mein Runde am Lüderich gedreht. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich das Angebot mit Wibe gern angenommen


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2013)

Was die Skala angeht sollte die Einstufung natürlich den durchschnittlichen oder besser überwiegenden Charakter des Trails wiederspiegeln. Ein S3 alleine sagt aber erst mal nicht viel. Dazu muss eigentlich immer eine Prosabeschreibung kommen. Eine Waldautobahn mit ein paar riesen Stufen ist genauso wenig S3-4 wie ein alpiner Klettersteig mit einer Wiesenquerung S1-2 ist. 

Häufig werden Trails ja auch unterteilt. Weil kaum ein natürlicher, nicht extra für Biker angelegter, Trail eine durchgehend gleichbleibende Schwierigkeit ausweist.

Es geht ja letztlich darum dem Biker eine Idee zu vermitteln ob er mit seinen Fähigkeiten Spaß auf dem besagten Trail haben könnte. Wenn der Trail also überwiegend S2 ist und ein paar S3-4 Schlüsselstellen hat, bekommt er trotzdem eher S2 als Einstufung. Weniger erfahrene Bike können/müssen im Zweifelsfall kurze Passagen tragen/schieben. Im Idealfall sind die Schlüsselstellen aber in einer Trailbeschreibung erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. August 2013)

Hey

Wer hat Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag Lust auf ne Runde Lüderich? Mir egal ob Tagsüber oder gegen Abend ich hab frei und Zeit

Gruß

Björn


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wer hat Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag Lust auf ne Runde Lüderich? Mir egal ob Tagsüber oder gegen Abend ich hab frei und Zeit
> 
> ...



Ich könnte an den Tagen jedoch eher Vormittags.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. August 2013)

Was heisst bei Dir Vormittags? Wäre 10 Uhr die rb25 ab Trimbornstrasse ok oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2013)

Das hört sich super an. Machen wir morgen so.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. August 2013)

Super, wo steigst du in die rb?


----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2013)

Auch Trimbornstr. in Fahrtrichtung vorne


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. August 2013)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen


----------



## gaggb (20. August 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wer hat Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag Lust auf ne Runde Lüderich? Mir egal ob Tagsüber oder gegen Abend ich hab frei und Zeit
> 
> ...


 

Am Donnerstag so ab 17:30 wäre Ich dabei...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. August 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag so ab 17:30 wäre Ich dabei...



Damit wär dann der 2te Tag verplant
17:29 treffen an der Trimbornstrasse?


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2013)

Wäre ich ggfs. dabei.
Steige dann Frankfurter Str. zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (21. August 2013)

Ich steig am HBF ein.Hoffen wir das das Wetter hält!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ich steig am HBF ein.Hoffen wir das das Wetter hält!



Alles klar, vorderer Wagen? Und keine sorge für morgen hab ich Sonne bestellt


----------



## flow0923 (21. August 2013)

Jep geht klar.Ich steig dann um 17.24h am HBF ein.Bis Morgen.


----------



## Dice8 (22. August 2013)

Um nochmal auf das Thema Singletrail in WiBe zurück zu kommen. Gestern waren wir da und der Singletrail ist total ausgewaschen und das Mittlere Stück ist total verschlammt.
Die Wurzeln waren alle samt ar**h glatt. Das hat definitv keinen Spaß gemacht. Der Downhill war jedoch besser zu fahren. Mein gestriger Streckenfavorit war aber free cross bis Mitte und den Rest auf dem funride.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. August 2013)

Ja, bei Feuchtigkeit ist der Singletrail echt ein Kampf. Im trockenen Zustand finde ich den aber am spaßigsten. 

Schön, dass Ihr Spaß hattet!


----------



## Dice8 (22. August 2013)

Im trockenen Zustand ist der super! 
Und ja, wir hatten gestern einen tollen Tag! Es war sehr wenig los und somit auch keine Wartezeit am Lift. Auf den Strecken hat niemand von hinten gedrängelt da sich immer alles gut verteilt hat.
Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich nur unter der Woche nach WiBe fahren. Am Wochenende soll es ja immer sehr voll sein habe ich gehört.


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. August 2013)

Wir waren letztes WE ja im Bikepark Warstein. Es war sehr wenig los für einen Samstag, keine Wartezeiten am Lift und super entspannte und familiäre Atmosphäre. Die Strecken sind zwar nicht sehr lang, aber dafür spaßig und abwechslungsreich. Warstein würde ich am WE Winterberg auf jeden Fall vorziehen.


----------



## Dice8 (22. August 2013)

Warstein steht auch noch auf der To-Do Liste! Wenn Warstein mal wieder ansteht dann denk an mich und sag Bescheid ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2013)

Warstein wollten wir in die letzte Park-Tour auch integrieren, aber die öffnen ja erst Mittwochs. Ergo war Willingen und WiBe angesagt.
Willingen ging nur ein Tag, weil danach Baumfällarbeiten anstanden. Fand die Freeride Strecke aber nicht so spektakulär. Am meisten hat mir Spaß gemacht direkt neben der Hauptstrecke entlang durch den Wald zu heizen über Wurzelteppiche etc. und dann ein paar der kleineren Northshore-Elemente mitnehmen. Aber ein Tag hat dicke dafür gereicht obwohl die Seilbahn so schnarchig langsam ist. Der Downhill ist anspruchsvoller, den bin ich nur ein mal gefahren, stellenweise mit Chicken Way. Lohnt sich für mich erst mal kein zweiter Besuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ...
> Willingen .... Der Downhill ... stellenweise mit Chicken Way....



Respekt! Da fahre ich mehr Chickenway als auf der eigentlichen Strecke. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern eins der "nennenswerten" Hindernisse nicht umfahren zu haben.

Den Freeride dagegen finde ich richtig geil. Kaum irgendwo habe ich mehr Airtime als da. Und man kann so schön seine Fahrtechnik verbessern und um die Ecke hüpfen etc. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit das ION 16 dort Probe zu fahren und hab mich gleich verliebt (also in das Rad).

Warstein werde ich eventuell dieses Jahr noch austesten. Sieht sehr nett aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. August 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Respekt! Da fahre ich mehr Chickenway als auf der eigentlichen Strecke. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern eins der "nennenswerten" Hindernisse nicht umfahren zu haben.
> 
> Den Freeride dagegen finde ich richtig geil. Kaum irgendwo habe ich mehr Airtime als da. Und man kann so schön seine Fahrtechnik verbessern und um die Ecke hüpfen etc. Ich hatte die Gelegenheit das ION 16 dort Probe zu fahren und hab mich gleich verliebt (also in das Rad).
> 
> Warstein werde ich eventuell dieses Jahr noch austesten. Sieht sehr nett aus.



Naja, ich denke mal ich bin auch eher drumrum gefahren...

Ein Kumpel war schon in Warstein - die Strecken sollen halt recht kurz sein...

Jupp, das ION 16 ist sicher ein geiles Bike, mir aber im Moment zu teuer. Das Helius AM ist ja noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren...

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch noch mal zu einer gemeinsamen Tour, wenn mein Handgelenk mal wieder voll belastbar ist....


----------



## flow0923 (22. August 2013)

Besten Dank nochmal an die Truppe von heute Abend.War eine echt entspannte Runde.Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2013)

Hey. Wann fährt ihr nächste Woche und wo trefft ihr euch den meistens. 
Bin wegen Job schon diese Woche wieder mal in Köln und die nächste wohl auch. 
Würde dann mein Bike mitbringen. 

Wie sieht es den mit Trails aus?
Ich komme mit einem Enduro, ich weiß ist etwas viel für Köln, habe aber nur ein Bike.


----------



## gaggb (23. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Besten Dank nochmal an die Truppe von heute Abend.War eine echt entspannte Runde.Jederzeit wieder.


 
Von mir auch, das war echt Hammer! beim nächsten mal bin Ich auf Jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Dice8 (23. August 2013)

Wenn ich Zeit haben bin ich nächstes mal auch dabei.
 @Surfjunk: Mit einem Enduro bist du in Köln eigentlich gut aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (23. August 2013)

Wo wart Ihr denn überall?


----------



## w00dyy (23. August 2013)

Moin, bin neu in köln und hab keine ortskenntnis!
Wer fährt heute von wo ?
Gruß


----------



## natureboy79 (23. August 2013)

moin.fährt jemand oder mehrere am sonntag vormittag/mittag in köln oder umgebung?so enduromässig?
ich wäre dabei!

gruss norman


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. August 2013)

Ab und zu lohnt ein Blick in den Wetterbericht.
Daher ist wohl eher nichts in der Festplanung.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. August 2013)

Sagt mal bitte hier an wie die Planung  für nächste Woche aussieht.
Werde wohl von Di bis Do da sein.
Sitze im Hotel in Rodenkirchen, hoffe mal nicht das ich erst komplett durch die City muss, um zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. August 2013)

Entweder fährst Du nach Bonn oder ins Siebengebirge.
Wenn Du ins Bergische willst, bleibt Dir sonst keine Wahl.

Wie Du sicher schon gemerkt hast, ist Köln recht flach.
Zum richtig biken musst Du aus der Stadt raus. Nächste Woche ergibt sich aber garantiert was.


----------



## flow0923 (24. August 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr denn überall?



Wir haben nur die üblichen Strecken mitgenommen.Es hat dann auch gegen Ende gedämmert,daher sind wir nicht mehr ins Falles gefahren.
Die Lampenzeit kommt....


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Entweder fährst Du nach Bonn oder ins Siebengebirge.
> Wenn Du ins Bergische willst, bleibt Dir sonst keine Wahl.
> 
> Wie Du sicher schon gemerkt hast, ist Köln recht flach.
> Zum richtig biken musst Du aus der Stadt raus. Nächste Woche ergibt sich aber garantiert was.


----------



## f4lkon (25. August 2013)

Na wer sagt mir wo das ist 





Ich finde das ist in echt nochmal krasser als auf dem Foto!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. August 2013)

WTF

Soll das im GG sein????

*Fett*, da will ich auch mal hin, zumindest gucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Die Lampenzeit kommt....



Endlich! Wie ich das vermisst habe...


----------



## f4lkon (25. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> Soll das im GG sein????
> 
> *Fett*, da will ich auch mal hin, zumindest gucken...




Ganz kalt. Richtung Lüderich wirds wärmer


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ganz kalt. Richtung Lüderich wirds wärmer




Ok...?!.... wird Zeit dass wir da mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Schätze mal in längstens 2 Wochen tut´s das Handgelenk wieder...


----------



## f4lkon (25. August 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ok...?!.... wird Zeit dass wir da mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Schätze mal in längstens 2 Wochen tut´s das Handgelenk wieder...



Gerne, ich warte momentan noch auf die rc2 Kartusche für die Durolux. Dann baue ich auch wieder das lange Schaltwerk fürs Mirfe Ritzel dran.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. August 2013)

Wer ist den diese Woche am Lüderich unterwegs?

Und...

Fährt einer von euch beim Rasenrennen in Olpe mit?


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. August 2013)

Zum Foto: Dat is doch im Valley of Hope. Habs mich bis jetzt noch nicht getraut. Wenn das Loch vor der Landung nicht wär.....


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2013)

Geiles Foto! Habe noch nie live gesehen, wie einer dieses Gap springt. Respekt!

Geht denn morgen was tourenmäßig? Ich habe frei.


----------



## flow0923 (26. August 2013)

Ich muss Morgen lang arbeiten.Von daher wäre ich frühestens Mittwoch dabei.Dann aber sehr gern.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2013)

Da muss ich wieder arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (26. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ich muss Morgen lang arbeiten.Von daher wäre ich frühestens Mittwoch dabei.Dann aber sehr gern.



Ich würde auch gerne am Mi. eine runde drehen... wäre so ab 17:30 frei...


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2013)

Ich hätte auch Lust die Woche was zu starten. Kann allerdings nur Vormittags.


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. August 2013)

ich wäre mittwoch dabei. kann frühstens um 18.15 uhr am freibad sein.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. August 2013)

Ja sehr schön, mit MIR möchte heute keiner fahren. 
Dann wünsche ich den Herrschaften einen netten Mittwochstreff, mit möglichst vielen Reifenpannen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. August 2013)

Hier sucht jemand einen Guide für heute Abend
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=648548

Ansonsten, gegen Ende der Woche abends hätte ich nichts gegen eine Runde Lüderich einzuwenden oder woanders hin, wenn mich plus Bike in Gremberghoven jemand aufladen kann. Altenberg, Solingen, 7GB?


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. August 2013)

Bitte mit unterzeichnen und weiter verteilen.
Das geht uns alle an!!!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bitte mit unterzeichnen und weiter verteilen.
> Das geht uns alle an!!!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg



Erledigt...


----------



## gaggb (27. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bitte mit unterzeichnen und weiter verteilen.
> Das geht uns alle an!!!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


 
Done!


----------



## gaggb (27. August 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> ich wäre mittwoch dabei. kann frühstens um 18.15 uhr am freibad sein.


 
Ich würde die RB25 an der Trimbornstr um 17:29 nehmen...


----------



## BockAufBiken (27. August 2013)

> Ich würde die RB25 an der Trimbornstr um 17:29 nehmen...



Ich nehm dann die RB25 um 17.59 Uhr von der Trimbornstr. 
Vorher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## gaggb (27. August 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann die RB25 um 17.59 Uhr von der Trimbornstr.
> Vorher schaffe ich es nicht.


 

Noch besser! dann brauche Ich mich nicht zu beeilen...


----------



## Bretone (27. August 2013)

War jemand in letzter Zeit mal am Ho Chi Minh in Lohmar? Ist der wieder fahrbar? War das letzte Mal Ende April da. Laut dieser Seite ist wohl alles wieder frei, kann das jemand bestätigen?

http://hosting.moellex.de/wordpress292/?p=1163

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## flow0923 (28. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung war da ewig nicht mehr fahren.Heute Abend 18.30 am Freibad steht!


----------



## Dice8 (28. August 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> War jemand in letzter Zeit mal am Ho Chi Minh in Lohmar? Ist der wieder fahrbar? War das letzte Mal Ende April da. Laut dieser Seite ist wohl alles wieder frei, kann das jemand bestätigen?
> 
> http://hosting.moellex.de/wordpress292/?p=1163
> 
> Danke und Gruß!



Ja, der ist wieder frei. Allerdings sind die Trails auf der anderen Seite unten an der Schleuse besser.


----------



## Bretone (28. August 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ja, der ist wieder frei. Allerdings sind die Trails auf der anderen Seite unten an der Schleuse besser.



OK, danke! Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich glaube ich nur zwei weitere nette Trails, einen der von der Straße runter zum Bach führt und einmal nach überqueren der Staumauer einen recht steilen Trail. Den Ho Chi Minh fand ich aber auch immer sehr nett zu fahren!

Wenn ich darf, schließe ich mich demnächst mal an, ich kenne nämlich weder Overath noch die Gegend um Hoffnungsthal. Kenne mich eher in der Altenberger Gegend aus. Heute Abend kann ich allerdings nicht. Habe zwar frei, muss aber um 19 Uhr wieder in Kölle sein!


----------



## flow0923 (28. August 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ja sehr schön, mit MIR möchte heute keiner fahren.
> Dann wünsche ich den Herrschaften einen netten Mittwochstreff, mit möglichst vielen Reifenpannen.



Och Micha...willst du beim nächsten Mal kurz gedrückt werden?
Hast meinen Post in der IG nicht gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (28. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Och Micha...willst du beim nächsten Mal kurz gedrückt werden?
> Hast meinen Post in der IG nicht gelesen?



Micha, wenn ich frei gehabt hätte wären wir nach Warstein oder WiBe gefahren


----------



## Dice8 (28. August 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> OK, danke! Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich glaube ich nur zwei weitere nette Trails, einen der von der Straße runter zum Bach führt und einmal nach überqueren der Staumauer einen recht steilen Trail. Den Ho Chi Minh fand ich aber auch immer sehr nett zu fahren!
> 
> Wenn ich darf, schließe ich mich demnächst mal an, ich kenne nämlich weder Overath noch die Gegend um Hoffnungsthal. Kenne mich eher in der Altenberger Gegend aus. Heute Abend kann ich allerdings nicht. Habe zwar frei, muss aber um 19 Uhr wieder in Kölle sein!



Genau. Diese beiden Trails meine ich unter anderem. Wird bei uns immer kombiniert mit hüpfen und dropen in der Kaldauer Grube


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Och Micha...willst du beim nächsten Mal kurz gedrückt werden?
> Hast meinen Post in der IG nicht gelesen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. August 2013)

Also komplett frei ist der HCM nicht. Die Kompression am Anfang ist nicht mehr fahrbar und im ersten Teil liegen noch 2 oder 3 Bäume quer, die man so nicht überrollen kann. Nach dem Sandgraben ist der Trail sehr zugewuchert. Da müsste man mal mit der Gartenschere lang. 
Insgesamt hat der HCM viel von seinem ürsprünglichen Naturcharme eingebüßt. Einerseits durch die Forstarbeiten, andererseits durch seinen gestiegenen Bekanntheitsgrad und die dadurch bedingte vermehrte Befahrung. 
An der Schlüsselstelle sieht es schlimm aus. Ich finde es zum :kotz:, dass jeder Hinz und Kunz auf 2 Rädern offensichtlich meint, sich seinen ganz persönlichen Chickenway durchs Unterholz pflügen zu können. 
Meine Meinung: Wenn man eine Stelle auf einem Trail nicht fahren kann: Absteigen und schieben/tragen.


----------



## lumaton (28. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs! Ich möchte mich heute anschließen!!


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. August 2013)

Wegen mir. Ich hab da nix gegen. Weiß nicht wie das mit den anderen ist?


----------



## flow0923 (28. August 2013)

Klar.Entsprechende Ausrüstung vorrausgesetzt,sprich Helm und Lenker.


----------



## derAndre (28. August 2013)

Geiles Kopfkino. Ich stell mir grade vor wie er mit dem Helm aufm Kopf und nem Lenker in der Hand hinter Euch her durch den Wald rennt, hehe.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2013)

Ist morgen Nachmittag schon irgendwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (29. August 2013)

Arbeiten


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. August 2013)

Ich meine natürlich Aktivitäten, bei denen ein Bike unterm Hintern elementare Grundvoraussetzung ist.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2013)

Für ganz Kurzentschlossene: Heute ab 16:00 Altenberg. Bislang 2 Fahrer.


----------



## Bretone (29. August 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Für ganz Kurzentschlossene: Heute ab 16:00 Altenberg. Bislang 2 Fahrer.



Ich würde mich gern anschließen wenn Ihr eine Tour fahrt und das OK für Euch ist. Besitze ein Bike mit Lenker und einen Helm, ist allerdings ein Enduro. Da macht mir die Downhillvariante am Schöllerhof nicht viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. August 2013)

@flow0923: sind die Aufnahmen von gestern was geworden?


----------



## gaggb (29. August 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> @_flow0923_: sind die Aufnahmen von gestern was geworden?


 
Genau das gleiche wollte Ich fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (29. August 2013)

Ich stell spätestens am Wochenende mal was rein.Nichts weltbewegendes aber ganz nett


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. August 2013)

War eine schöne Tour heute. Super, dass wir uns noch getroffen haben, Bretone, wenn auch eher zufällig. 
Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. August 2013)

Mein Gott, so viel Action wie die letzten Wochen war hier ja lange nicht. Hoffe ich bin auch bald mal wieder dabei. Handgelenk macht aber leider noch Mucken...muss man laaaaangsam steigern.

Have Fun


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich Aktivitäten, bei denen ein Bike unterm Hintern elementare Grundvoraussetzung ist.


 
Heute Nachmittag bißchen scouten zwischen Lindlar und Engelskirchen.
Wer Lust auf Überraschungen, egal ob schöne neue Strecken oder sinnlose Schiebe- und Trageaktionen, hat, kann sich gern einklinken.
Der Kondtion schaden wird es ganz sicher nicht.

Geplanter Start ca. 18:30 in Engelskirchen Bf..


----------



## natureboy79 (30. August 2013)

moin!ist morgen was geplant?lüderich und co?würde mich gerne anhängen.

gruss norman


----------



## Bretone (31. August 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute. Super, dass wir uns noch getroffen haben, Bretone, wenn auch eher zufällig.
> Können wir gerne mal wiederholen.



Jep, hat mir auch Spaß gemacht. Bald mal Wiederholung!


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. August 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ich stell spätestens am Wochenende mal was rein.Nichts weltbewegendes aber ganz nett


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. September 2013)

Heute, Treffpunkt ca. 13 Uhr, Freibad Hoffnungsthal


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. September 2013)

Leider keine Zeit für große Ausflüge heute. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich gegen Abend eine Runde im Grüngürtel oder am Rhein.


----------



## f4lkon (1. September 2013)

Ohman da geht hier mal endlich die Post ab und ich warte auf meine rc2 Kartusche :banghead:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (1. September 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Heute, Treffpunkt ca. 13 Uhr, Freibad Hoffnungsthal



Ich wäre dabei, müsste aber spätestens die Bahn um 16:40 Uhr zurück nach Köln nehmen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. September 2013)

Hehehe, auf die Truppe ist Verlass. Auch wenn man sich nicht abspricht trifft man immer einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen an den immer gleichen Plätzen...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

Wie siehts den diesen Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit ner tour aus? 
Gegen 18:15 ab Freibad Hoffnungstal


----------



## Dice8 (2. September 2013)

Das endet ja dann schon in einen Nightride.


----------



## BockAufBiken (2. September 2013)

Bei mir passt tendenziell Donnerstag.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das endet ja dann schon in einen Nightride.



Da könntest du recht haben, ne Lampe wäre von von Vorteil.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. September 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Bei mir passt tendenziell Donnerstag.



Dann Plane ich auch mal mit Donnerstag


----------



## flow0923 (3. September 2013)

Dann ist Donnerstag schonmal fest.Fürs Video hatte ich noch keine Zeit.Kommt aber demnächst.


----------



## Dice8 (3. September 2013)

Sofern mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei.

Edit: inkl. Lampe. Man weiß ja nie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (3. September 2013)

Lampe ist zu empfehlen. Letze Woche hatten wir auf dem letzten Trail schon Probleme mit dem Licht. Sind da auch gegen 18.15 Uhr gestartet.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. September 2013)

Kann mich evtl einer auf seinem Ticket mitnehmen, hab kein Jobticket mehr


----------



## gaggb (3. September 2013)

Am Do. wäre ich auch dabei! Von der Trimbornstr aus um 17:59?? oder 17:29?


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. September 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Am Do. wäre ich auch dabei! Von der Trimbornstr aus um 17:59?? oder 17:29?


Damit man um 18.15 Uhr am Freibad ist, reicht die Bahn um 17.59 Uhr.


----------



## lumaton (5. September 2013)

Hallo Jungsâ¦ 
Beim letzten Mal bin ich irgendwo anders gelandetâ¦ Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Trimbornstr um 17.59. Darf ich noch einsteigen??


----------



## flow0923 (5. September 2013)

Ich bin leider doch raus für heute. Meine Frau braucht Trainingssupport für den Brückenlauf am Sonntag.
Also dann nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (5. September 2013)

Ich bin leider auch raus. Den anderen aber viel Spaß!!!


----------



## gaggb (5. September 2013)

@flow0923 @BockAufBiken

Schade Jungs, hoffentlich bis nächste Woche!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. September 2013)

lumaton schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> Beim letzten Mal bin ich irgendwo anders gelandet Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein. Trimbornstr um 17.59. Darf ich noch einsteigen??



klar darfst du
bis nachher


----------



## Dice8 (5. September 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> klar darfst du
> bis nachher




Denk an den Lenker und Helm


----------



## m0nit0r (5. September 2013)

Tach zusammen,
das freut mich ja, dass ich hier nen Eintrag zur Kölner City finde. Wohne selbst mitten in der City und fahre manchmal alleine durch Stadtpark und co. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal anschließen könnte. 

Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumaton (5. September 2013)

Ja!! mache ich!! Dann bis später...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. September 2013)

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde heute.
Und die Bahnfahrer haben das Licht richtig gebraucht, die Bahn kam nämlich nicht und so sind wir dann durch den KöFo zurück


----------



## Elparasito (8. September 2013)

hallo zusammen 
gibt es hier welche die nächstes wochenende eine tour geplant haben ?
bin neu hier und suche leute denen man sich anschließen könnte


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. September 2013)

@flow0923: Wo bleibt das Video?


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. September 2013)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich? Start ca. 18.15 Uhr am Freibad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (11. September 2013)

Heute geht's leider bei mir nicht, aber falls morgen Jemand Lust und Zeit hat wäre Ich dabei!


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. September 2013)

Heute Lüderichrunde ab ca. 18.15 Uhr am Freibad oder 17.59 Trimbornstr.
Wer Lust hat... Gefahren wird bei JEDEM Wetter


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. September 2013)

Ist am WE jemand auf einer "sanfteren" Tour unterwegs. Bin mit dem Hangelenk noch nicht wieder voll einsatzfähig. Weder technisch noch konditionell. Lüderich sollte aber passen...


----------



## f4lkon (12. September 2013)

Bin grad auf dem Weg meine Gabel zu holen. War jetzt 3 verdammt lange Wochen nicht biken und am WE geht auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## gaggb (12. September 2013)

Heute klappt es bei mir leider nicht mehr... Muss länger arbeiten als geplannt :-( 
Sa oder So bin Ich aber auf Jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bin grad auf dem Weg meine Gabel zu holen. War jetzt 3 verdammt lange Wochen nicht biken und am WE geht auf jeden Fall was.



Daumen drücken für Regenfrei...


----------



## f4lkon (13. September 2013)

Ich würde Sonntag Vormittag vorschlagen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 40%.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich würde Sonntag Vormittag vorschlagen. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 40%.



Morgen fällt vermutlich tatsächlich ins Wasser. Hoffe es kommt nicht so viel runter sonst gibt es die erste Schlammschlacht seit längerem...


----------



## flow0923 (14. September 2013)

Ich würde mich morgen früh auch anschliessen.Wann soll's denn wohin gehen? 
@ Hagen:  Die Engelskirchengeschichte würde mich interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (14. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich morgen früh auch anschliessen.Wann soll's denn wohin gehen?
> @ Hagen:  Die Engelskirchengeschichte würde mich interessieren...



Ich würde so ab 10 vorschlagen oder dann halt 10:20 Freibad.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @ Hagen:  Die Engelskirchengeschichte würde mich interessieren...



Also bevor ihr in der Ecke da verloren geht kann ich mal 'nen Guide da machen, da ich dort in der Ecke aufgewachsen bin.

Das Gebiet um Engelskirchen ist zum größten Teil Naturschutzgebiete, speziell das südlich gelegene Heck. 

Zur Zeit läuft das ganz gut da im Bezug auf die Försterin und andere Waldgrundbesitzer. Immer ein netter Plausch. Wäre dumm, wenn durch irgendwelche Scoutingactionen irgendwas wieder dicht gemacht wird, wie das in der letzten Zeit schonmal passiert ist, bedingt durch kaputtbremsen eines Hanges.

Falls Interesse besteht, gebt Bescheid. Empfehle aber dringends ein AM, Enduro oder CC Rad, die Anstiege sind zum kotzen und im Vergleich zu Overath z.b. zwei bis dreimal so lang!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. September 2013)

Für die Ecke bin ich dann schon mal raus. Mir reichen die Anstiege in Overath schon, und da war ich fitter als jetzt.
Werde vermutlich auch die Lüderich-Ecke wählen und dort "gemütlich" fahren. Wobei die bei feucht auch nicht ohne ist...


----------



## f4lkon (14. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also bevor ihr in der Ecke da verloren geht kann ich mal 'nen Guide da machen, da ich dort in der Ecke aufgewachsen bin.
> 
> Das Gebiet um Engelskirchen ist zum größten Teil Naturschutzgebiete, speziell das südlich gelegene Heck.
> 
> ...



Das wäre super, ich habe schon vor ein paar Wochen mal auf die Karte in Richtung Engelskirchen geblickt und südlich fast nur Naturschutzgebiete gesehen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Das wäre super, ich habe schon vor ein paar Wochen mal auf die Karte in Richtung Engelskirchen geblickt und südlich fast nur Naturschutzgebiete gesehen.



Falls du oder irgendwer spontan ist mal http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14352 in Betracht ziehen. Fast das komplette Trailprogramm 

Wenn ihr dann noch brav seid, gibt es bei guter Sicht schönes Panorama und sogar den Kölner Dom in Klitzeklein


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> @ Hagen:  Die Engelskirchengeschichte würde mich interessieren...



Bin gerade erkältet, wird eher nichts die Tage.





NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also bevor ihr in der Ecke da verloren geht kann ich mal 'nen Guide da machen, da ich dort in der Ecke aufgewachsen bin.




Du bist einfach der Beste, Jolly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. September 2013)

Ich belass es bei der Lüderich Runde.
Die Aussicht auf neue Trails ist zwar verlockend, aber im Moment "too much". Werde voraussichtlich gegen 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Schwimmbad am Lüderich starten und dank "Unkenntnis der Gegend" (bislang 2x dort) mal wieder nach NAVI fahren....passt aber bei meinem Tempo schon....


----------



## f4lkon (14. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Falls du oder irgendwer spontan ist mal http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14352 in Betracht ziehen. Fast das komplette Trailprogramm
> 
> Wenn ihr dann noch brav seid, gibt es bei guter Sicht schönes Panorama und sogar den Kölner Dom in Klitzeklein



1000hm klingen verlockend  Wie weit ist der Treffpunkt von der Bahn (auf die ich angewiesen bin) ?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> 1000hm klingen verlockend  Wie weit ist der Treffpunkt von der Bahn (auf die ich angewiesen bin) ?



Uuupps... von Engelskirchen brauchst du knapp eine Stunde mit dem Rad, da es stetig bergauf geht. Die Tour führt erst im letzten drittel durch Engelskirchen, also wäre ein späteres Treffen auch nicht optimal, da der große Teil des Hauptprogrammes schon gelaufen ist.

Meld dich mal ab Mitte der kommenden Woche. Dann können wir uns gerne mal am Bahnhof in Engelskirchen treffen. Gerne auch für ´nen Nightride.


----------



## f4lkon (14. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Uuupps... von Engelskirchen brauchst du knapp eine Stunde mit dem Rad, da es stetig bergauf geht. Die Tour führt erst im letzten drittel durch Engelskirchen, also wäre ein späteres Treffen auch nicht optimal, da der große Teil des Hauptprogrammes schon gelaufen ist.
> 
> Meld dich mal ab Mitte der kommenden Woche. Dann können wir uns gerne mal am Bahnhof in Engelskirchen treffen. Gerne auch für ´nen Nightride.



Alles klar mache ich! Bis dann


----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ich belass es bei der Lüderich Runde.
> Die Aussicht auf neue Trails ist zwar verlockend, aber im Moment "too much". Werde voraussichtlich gegen 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Schwimmbad am Lüderich starten und dank "Unkenntnis der Gegend" (bislang 2x dort) mal wieder nach NAVI fahren....passt aber bei meinem Tempo schon....


N´abend. Kann man sich Dir unter Umständen anschließen? Konnte in den letzten Wochen vor lauter Musikmacherei kaum fahren, von daher käme mir eine "technich anspruchlosere" Runde entgegen ...

Viele Grüße


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. September 2013)

NoStyle schrieb:


> N´abend. Kann man sich Dir unter Umständen anschließen? Konnte in den letzten Wochen vor lauter Musikmacherei kaum fahren, von daher käme mir eine "technich anspruchlosere" Runde entgegen ...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, dass ich ein bissel suchen oder überlegen muss...dann nehm ich auch ein Spitfire mit auf die Runde...
Ist aber auch nicht ganz unanstrengend - right from the start...!!


----------



## NoStyle (14. September 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, dass ich ein bissel suchen oder überlegen muss...dann nehm ich auch ein Spitfire mit auf die Runde...
> Ist aber auch nicht ganz unanstrengend - right from the start...!!


Das ist alles kein Thema - und anstrengend ist es doch so oder so immer ... 
Kannst Du mir bitte mal die Adresse vom Treffpunkt zukommen lassen, am besten sms oder whatsapp.


----------



## flow0923 (14. September 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Engelskirchen würde mich zwar reizen, aber das Wetter könnte dafür besser sein.
Dann bis 11.00h


----------



## flow0923 (14. September 2013)

Änderung: Eine Truppe startet um 10.00h am Freibad.Wer mit will...will mit.


----------



## f4lkon (20. September 2013)

Wie schauts aus am WE? Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden. Ich bin auf jeden Fall unterwegs. Fragt sich nur ob Valley, Lüderich, 7G oder mal wegen Engelskirchen fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobstm (20. September 2013)

Huhu, komme gerade mal wieder ausm Alpenurlaub zurück wo ich endgültig  vom Mtb fieber in form von Trails hoch+runter gepackt wurde  nen  überzähliges gebrauchtes aber funktionstüchtiges scott hardtail gabs  noch oben drauf. bin 24, kondition ist einigermassen vorhanden, ein paar  grundtipps zur technik wurden mir auch eingeradelt 

tja wer  hätte unter diesen umständen lust mir bissl was zu zeigen von der  näheren kölner umgebung? dachte so an ca 3 Std lockeres tempo mit  hoffentlich vorwiegend kleinen trails die man ohne große  sprung-erfahrung fahren kann und paar höhenmetern. hab viel auf gpsies  geguckt, aber bei einer kurzen runde im stadtwald gemerkt dass dauerndes  aufs handy gucken recht störend sein kann :/ gerne glessener höhe  und/oder königsforst. zeitlich bin ich die nächsten wochen noch recht  flexibel solangs nich zu dunkel wird fürs günstig-lämpchen...

gruß und bbald, Tobi


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. September 2013)

Hey

Ich dreh Mittwoch abend ne Runde am Lüderich. Treffpunkt 18:15 Hoffnungstal Freibad.
Will wer mit?


----------



## f4lkon (22. September 2013)

Sollte bei mir passen. Ich nehme dann die Bahn um 18:00. Danke dir nochmals für die Mitnahme heute. War eine geile Runde!


----------



## flow0923 (22. September 2013)

Wenn der neue Bock am Mittwoch fertig ist,komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Dice8 (22. September 2013)

Bin leider die komplette Woche raus da ich Spätschicht habe. Euch viel Spaß! 

P.S.: Ware heute ne tolle Tour!


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. September 2013)

Hey Flo, ist es also bald soweit? Bin gespannt. Wir müssen wirklich mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen, am Mittwoch muss ich aber leider arbeiten.


----------



## flow0923 (22. September 2013)

Allerdings!!! 
Ich habs Wochenende komplett frei...also?


----------



## gaggb (23. September 2013)

Sollte nichts unerwartetes dazwischen kommen, wäre Ich am Mittwoch auch dabei...


----------



## MarcED8.0 (23. September 2013)

Hey,
kann ich mich eurer Gruppe am Mittwoch anschließen?
Ich bin neu hier in Köln und kenne noch keine Trails sowie Leute die MTB/Enduro hier fahren.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (23. September 2013)

MarcED8.0 schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann ich mich eurer Gruppe am Mittwoch anschließen?
> Ich bin neu hier in Köln und kenne noch keine Trails sowie Leute die MTB/Enduro hier fahren.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Hey Marc

Klar kannst du dich anschließen. Helm ist pflicht und eine helle Lampe von Vorteil. Protektoren nach eigenem Ermessen.
Einige fahren auch mit der Rb25 zum Treffpunkt.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## MarcED8.0 (23. September 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey Marc
> 
> Klar kannst du dich anschließen. Helm ist pflicht und eine helle Lampe von Vorteil. Protektoren nach eigenem Ermessen.
> Einige fahren auch mit der Rb25 zum Treffpunkt.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Helm und helle Lampe sind am Start, Protektoren (in meinem Fall Knieschoner) habe ich leider in der Heimat vergessen, sind für´s nächste Mal aber mit dabei.
Danke für den Tip mit der Bahn


----------



## m0nit0r (23. September 2013)

Ich suche seit Wochen ne vernünftige Lampe. Empfehlung? 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## on any sunday (23. September 2013)

Empfehlung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92


----------



## f4lkon (23. September 2013)

m0nit0r schrieb:


> Ich suche seit Wochen ne vernünftige Lampe. Empfehlung?



Ich hab seit einem Jahr die MJ 872 und bin zufrieden. Hab damals zw 80 und 90 Euro bezahlt. Dürfte mittlerweile viele neue Lampen in der Region geben.

Die hier soll gut sein, die hier mit evtl. einem stärkeren Akku, wenn man nicht so anspruchsvoll ist evtl. eine China Lampe von Ebay oder dx.com.


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. September 2013)

Ich habe diese:

[ame]http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-CM3-LED-001/dp/B009K2NGMS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379960904&sr=8-2&keywords=magic+shine[/ame]

Bin letztes Jahr mit einer am Helm gefahren. Hat mir vollkommen gereicht. Hab mir jetzt aber eine zweite für den Lenker geholt, aber noch nicht getestet.
Für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (24. September 2013)

m0nit0r schrieb:


> Ich suche seit Wochen ne vernünftige Lampe. Empfehlung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2



Hi!
Hab mir vor ein Paar Tage die hier geholt, mach einen sehr guten Eindruck für den Preis... Morgen wird sie gestestet...


----------



## BikePotato (25. September 2013)

m0nit0r schrieb:


> Ich suche seit Wochen ne vernünftige Lampe. Empfehlung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Hab' mir letztes Jahr bei f4lkon die Magicshine MJ 872 abgeschaut. Schön homogen ausgeleuchteter, breiter Lichtkegel - gut am Lenker oder am Helm. Zusätzlich benutze ich noch eine MJ 808E am Helm, für den Lenker finde ich die zu spottig. Dafür hat sie eine große Reichweite.


----------



## Dice8 (25. September 2013)

Ich habe die MJ872 am Lenker und die oben genannte 39â¬ Lampe von Amazon am Helm. Allerdings habe ich in der Amazon Chinalampe eine andere Streuscheibe drin da mir der Reflektor ein zu spotiges Licht erzeugt hat. Ich hatte die MJ872 auch mal zeitweise am Helm  gefiel mir aber nicht. FÃ¼r mich ist die beste Kombination mit der helleren Lampe am Lenker.


----------



## f4lkon (25. September 2013)

Sonst noch jemand der gleich mit der Bahn fährt? Ansonsten bis gleich, man braucht ja schon fast wieder Sonnencreme bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. September 2013)

Ich fahr heute mit dem Auto, bis gleich


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (25. September 2013)

War mal wieder eine tolle runde heute, danke an die Mitfahrer.

Das schönste war das Tanken in Hoffnungstal, 1.49 für Super 
Hab echt gedacht ich bin im falschen Film.


----------



## flow0923 (26. September 2013)

Moin.
Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung ist mein Hornet jetzt fertig und möchte bewegt werden.Hat jemand Lust morgen ab 18.00h eine RUnde zu drehen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. September 2013)

@flow0923: Da biste mir ja mit deinem Hornet zuvor gekommen. 
Das Teil würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen. Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?
Morgen gehts bei mir leider noch nicht, Erkältung. Hoffe aber das ich nächste Woche wieder fit bin.


----------



## f4lkon (26. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung ist mein Hornet jetzt fertig und möchte bewegt werden.Hat jemand Lust morgen ab 18.00h eine RUnde zu drehen?



Nice! Ist es evtl. ein roter 18" von Bergab? War vor kurzem dort im Angebot aber ich hab ne Stunde zu lange zw. 16" und 18" überlegt. Bin schon gespannt es zu sehen.


----------



## flow0923 (26. September 2013)

Nee, ist ein schwarzer 16er von 2013 von Ebay geworden.Ich hatte echt Glück.Und jetzt mit einer Pike ein echtes Spielgerät!Mit einem 50er Vorbau ist die Sitzposition auch echt ok zum touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (26. September 2013)

Das Hornet in 16" muss ich mir auch unbedingt mal anschauen. Bin mir halt unsicher ob 16" oder 18,5".


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. September 2013)

WO SIND DIE BILDER, Flo???


----------



## flow0923 (26. September 2013)

Moment...


----------



## flow0923 (26. September 2013)

Musste jetzt per Handy sein.Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal schicke Bilder.
Ist nich eine 3fach Kurbel montiert.Wird aber nich getauscht gegen nen Bash.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. September 2013)

Nice! Ist das ne Coil Pike oder Luft? Thomson Elite Stütze? Was wiegt das Rad jetzt?


----------



## flow0923 (26. September 2013)

Die Pike ist eine Coil.Und die Stütze ist erstmal eine 14 Euro Ritcheystütze 
Zum Gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen..Die Waage ist hin.aber ich schätze so um die 14 Kilo.


----------



## flow0923 (27. September 2013)

Dann heute wohl niemand...und Samstag?


----------



## f4lkon (27. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Dann heute wohl niemand...und Samstag?



Natürlich. Muss doch das Hornet begutachten  Wo sollen wir hin?

18 Uhr war ja für heute geplant. Bleibt das dabei?


----------



## flow0923 (27. September 2013)

Wunderbar. Jep heute 18.00h bleibt.Wegen Morgen können wir ja heute Abend mal schnacken.Ich wollte mir auch mal den Pumptrack in Lindlar angucken.Dann also erstmal um 18.00h am Freibad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (27. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Jep heute 18.00h bleibt.Wegen Morgen können wir ja heute Abend mal schnacken.Ich wollte mir auch mal den Pumptrack in Lindlar angucken.Dann also erstmal um 18.00h am Freibad.


 
Erstmal Glückwunsch! Echt ein schones Teil hast du da Flo! 
tja heute wäre Ich voll gerne dabei, hab mich aber vorgestern erkältet (Zu lange draussen mit naßen Klamotten rumgewrkelt ) Mal schauen ob fürs WE wieder etwas fitter bin...
viel spaß!


----------



## f4lkon (27. September 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Jep heute 18.00h bleibt.Wegen Morgen können wir ja heute Abend mal schnacken.Ich wollte mir auch mal den Pumptrack in Lindlar angucken.Dann also erstmal um 18.00h am Freibad.


Morgen bin ich in Koblenz. Ich würde aber auch gern nach Lindlar und mir das mal ansehen. Pumptrack wird nichts mit fully aber der Trail soll ja auch bald soweit sein.
Aber besprechen wir gleich noch. Ich schwing mich jetzt schon mal aufs bike und fahr noch ins Valley.




gaggb schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch! Echt ein schones Teil hast du da Flo!
> tja heute wäre Ich voll gerne dabei, hab mich aber vorgestern erkältet (Zu lange draussen mit naßen Klamotten rumgewrkelt ) Mal schauen ob fürs WE wieder etwas fitter bin...
> viel spaß!


Dann gute Besserung. Ich hab noch ein paar neue Igus Gleitlager, die jetzt mit dem Kettenschloß für Björn im Rucksack sind. Müssen dann nur schauen, ob sie genau bei dir passen. Hast du ein einpress Werkzeug? Sonst können wir das mal bei mir machen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. September 2013)

Hey

Wer ist am Mittwoch bei ner Runde dabei? 18:15 Hoffnungstal am Freibad.


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. September 2013)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich? Start ca. 18.15 Uhr am Freibad.


----------



## m0nit0r (30. September 2013)

Mittwoch wäre ich mal dabei.

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## f4lkon (30. September 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich? Start ca. 18.15 Uhr am Freibad.



Hört sich gut an. Da ich den Trip nach Saalbach mangels verbliebener Lifte verworfen habe, kann ich die ganze Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (30. September 2013)

Treffen in der Bahn oder am Freibad?


----------



## f4lkon (30. September 2013)

Ich würde 18 Uhr Bahn sagen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. September 2013)

Ok


----------



## gaggb (30. September 2013)

Am Mittwoch wäre Ich auch dabei... wie sieht es am Donnerstag und/oder Freitag aus??


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. September 2013)

Jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde im Grüngürtel morgen Abend?


----------



## JanAcc (1. Oktober 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde im Grüngürtel morgen Abend?



Hi Micha, wann und von wo aus würdest Du starten wollen? Hatte heute eh vor ne Runde im GG zu drehen.

Grüße
Janek


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin da relativ flexibel. Wann passt es bei dir denn?


----------



## JanAcc (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok, super. Ich bin auch einigermaßen flexibel. Allerdings habe ich noch kein ordentliches Winterlicht, weshalb Trails im Dunkeln nicht funktionieren wird für mich... Wäre 17:30 Uhr ok für Dich? Könnten uns am Geißbockheim treffen. Von da aus haben wir schon mal eine Runde gestartet...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Oktober 2013)

Passt bei mir. Bis später.


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Oktober 2013)

Könnte vielleicht doch 18 Uhr werden. Schick mir doch mal deine Nummer per pn. Dann melde ich mich im Zweifelsfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Oktober 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung ist mein Hornet jetzt fertig und möchte bewegt werden.Hat jemand Lust morgen ab 18.00h eine RUnde zu drehen?



Donnerstag wäre ich für Lüderich zu haben, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme mein Projekt bis dahin fertig


----------



## freebob (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand einen Adapter PM/PM 45mm, also PM 6" auf 203mm, abzugeben?


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. Oktober 2013)

Sieht super aus, Hagen! 


  @JanAcc: Schade, dass uns die KVB einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat und wir quasi aneinander vorbei gefahren sind. Klappt sicherlich ein Andermal wieder...


----------



## flow0923 (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Lackierung vom Rahmen ist nochmal ein Stück heftiger als beschrieben 
Aber insgesamt siehts ziemlich geil aus.Und verstört etwaiges Wild schon von weitem...


----------



## protec_vader (4. Oktober 2013)

hi, bin neu in köln und noch auf der suche nach *touren* bzw. netten *spots zum hüpfen*. falls sonntag/montag jemand bock hat mir und einem kumpel bissle was zu zeigen würde ich mich über ne PN freuen. thx


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Oktober 2013)

Mensch Hagen, coole Kiste. Du bist echt Mr. Nicolai...
Willst es jetzt ganz hart auf die alten Tage...


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Oktober 2013)

Als ich mich vom Banshee Morphine getrennt hatte, sagte ich mir auch .... nie wieder HT.
Aber das war kurz nach dem Wirbelbruch und ich war jung und nicht so doof wie heute


----------



## Fabian93 (5. Oktober 2013)

Schickes Gerät 
Ein Enduro/Fr. Hardtail macht einfach nur unglaublich viel Spaß, ist ein ganz anderes Fahren als mit dem weichen Ende. Nur gescheite Reifen würden dem Bock noch stehen, finde ich beim Hardtail (wegen der Dämpfung) besonders wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Oktober 2013)

Hatte ich noch im Keller und nutze ich erstmal zum einfahren.
Später kommen dann RQ2.4 o.ä. drauf.


----------



## flow0923 (6. Oktober 2013)

@Protec vader: Willkommen in Köln und im Thread. Am besten einfach mitlesen und dranhängen wenn hier was verabredet wird.Nette neue Mitfahrer sind hier immer gern gesehen.
Leider gibts auf dem Stadtgebiet Köln nicht mehr wirklich was zum hüpfen.Im Grüngürtel kann man allerdings auch ganz nett zum Feierabend eine Runde drehen.


----------



## flow0923 (6. Oktober 2013)

Es ist fertig. Nur der Lenker muss noch durch etwas breites schwarzes ersetzt werden.


----------



## gaggb (6. Oktober 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Es ist fertig. Nur der Lenker muss noch durch etwas breites schwarzes ersetzt werden.



 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Runde heute aus?


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Oktober 2013)

Grad beim Dav entdeckt, vielleicht ja von Interesse:

http://www.dav-koeln.de/cgi-bin/news.cgi?131011#09

13. November: Bikebergsteigen - Harald Philipp
Mountainbiking als Bergsport - wie kommt man auf die Idee, sein Fahrrad auf Gipfel zu tragen um auf steilen Pfaden abzufahren? In seinem Vortrag erklärt Harald Philipp die Faszination des Bikebergsteigens. Haralds Biografie und sein Leben als Profi-Gustobiker wird mit viel Ironie und Lebensfreude vermittelt. "Bikebergsteigen" zeigt eine moderne Perspektive auf den Bergsport.
Deutscher Alpenverein DAV klettern

Beginn: jeweils 20:30 Uhr (Einlass: 20:15 Uhr), Ort: Olivandenhof.
VVK GlobetrotterCard-Inhaber: 8 Euro, VVK: 10 Euro, Abendkasse: 12 Euro.


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. Oktober 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre ich für Lüderich zu haben, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme mein Projekt bis dahin fertig



Rahmen ist wieder zu haben 
Ist mir, trotz ich auch schon mal S-Rahmen bevorzugt habe, etwas zu kurz. Anke würde er mit kürzerem Vorbau passen, aber sie pausiert erstmal bis Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (14. Oktober 2013)

Das ist schade.Projektaufgabe oder nur Aufschub bis du den Rahmen in M hast? 
@ all:  Wer hat denn diese Woche wann Zeit für den Lüderich?


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Oktober 2013)

Da wäre ich dabei? Im hellen oder dunkeln? Hab bis jetzt noch nix konkretes geplant. Wann passt es denn bei dir am besten?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Oktober 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Das ist schade.Projektaufgabe oder nur Aufschub bis du den Rahmen in M hast?
> @ all: Wer hat denn diese Woche wann Zeit für den Lüderich?


 
Halte nach einem M Ausschau 
Anke strich das ganze WE wie eine Katze um den Rahmen rum, eventl. behalten wir den Rahmen doch


----------



## JanAcc (14. Oktober 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei? Im hellen oder dunkeln? Hab bis jetzt noch nix konkretes geplant. Wann passt es denn bei dir am besten?



Hätte auch auf jeden Fall Lust. Eine Feierabendrunde geht vermutlich nur noch mit Lampen, oder? Weiß leider nicht, ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe mir anständige Lampen zu besorgen... Ansonsten wäre ich dann am WE wieder bereit für Tagestouren aller Art.


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Oktober 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Hätte auch auf jeden Fall Lust. Eine Feierabendrunde geht vermutlich nur noch mit Lampen, oder? Weiß leider nicht, ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe mir anständige Lampen zu besorgen... Ansonsten wäre ich dann am WE wieder bereit für Tagestouren aller Art.



Lampe ist ab ca. 17.00 zu empfehlen.


----------



## f4lkon (14. Oktober 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Halte nach einem M Ausschau
> Anke strich das ganze WE wie eine Katze um den Rahmen rum, eventl. behalten wir den Rahmen doch



 Wer kann es ihr verdenken.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Oktober 2013)

@JanAcc: Wie siehts denn bei dir Samstag Vormittag aus? Könntest ja mal den Guide für Altenberg machen.


----------



## JanAcc (15. Oktober 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> @_JanAcc_: Wie siehts denn bei dir Samstag Vormittag aus? Könntest ja mal den Guide für Altenberg machen.



Da hätte ich prinzipiell Zeit. Es gibt allerdings eine kleine Anfahrt zu bewältigen, wenn man mit der Bahn anreist...


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Oktober 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Da hätte ich prinzipiell Zeit. Es gibt allerdings eine kleine Anfahrt zu bewältigen, wenn man mit der Bahn anreist...



Zu zweit können wir auch mit meinem Auto fahren. Müsste mir sowieso ein Bahnticket kaufen.


----------



## JanAcc (15. Oktober 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Zu zweit können wir auch mit meinem Auto fahren. Müsste mir sowieso ein Bahnticket kaufen.



Klingt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann lass uns das mal so festhalten.
Wie lange sind denn so die Touren die du da fährst. Ich müsste gegen Mittag wieder zurück sein.


----------



## JanAcc (15. Oktober 2013)

Naja, für die komplette Mühlentour sollte man schon so 2h einplanen... Kann man aber auch beliebig verkürzen. Was heißt denn für Dich Mittag? 12:00 Uhr? Mit An- und Abreise sollte man dann so spätestens um 10 Uhr in Köln starten schätze ich.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Oktober 2013)

Zum Parkplatz Schöllerhof sind es mit dem Auto ca.30-45min. Also wenn wir gegen 10.00 Uhr starten und wir für die Tour ca 2-3h einplanen sollte das passen. Ich müsste so gegen 14.00 Uhr zurück sein.


----------



## flow0923 (18. Oktober 2013)

Altenberg klingt super.Ich würde mit der Bahn anreisen wenn sich kein weiterer Autoplatz anbietet 
War diese Woche etwas eingespannt, daher ist der Nightride dann leider flachgefallen...

Nach Altenberg fährt man dann über Bergisch Gladbach oder gibts da eine sinnvollere Verbindung?


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. Oktober 2013)

@flow0923: ich hab JanAcc gerade eine PN geschickt, dass Altenberg dieses WE nicht klappt, da ich kein Auto habe und das mit der Bahn zeitlich für mich nicht hin haut. 
Ich had statt dessen den Lüderich vorgeschlagen. Ihr könnt aber natürlich ohne mich nach Altenberg fahren.


----------



## JanAcc (18. Oktober 2013)

Dann lass doch zu dritt zum Lüderich... 

Um Flows Frage zu beantworten: Ja, BG ist die nächstgelegene Bahnstation. Man hat dann noch mal nen gutes Stück Anfahrt bis Altenberg.


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. Oktober 2013)

Wegen mirt gerne. Ich würde den Zug, der um 11.00 Uhr an der Trimborn ist, Vorschlagen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss an diesem WE mal wieder arbeiten. 

Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## gaggb (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre für Morgen auch dabei! Trimbornstr 11 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte grad auf Meldung ob Altenberg Morgen eine Option ist. Falls nicht komm ich Morgen mit zum Luderich.10.54 ab HBF dann.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Oktober 2013)

Wann trefft ihr euch am Freibad? Um 12h?


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. Oktober 2013)

So Jungens ich bin dann auch morgen um 11.00 Uhr an der Trimborn. @Dice8: Wir sind dann gegen 11.15 Uhr am Freibad.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich stoße wenn spontan hinzu. Weiss nicht in ich es zeitlich schaffe. 12h könnte ich sicher zusagen.  mal schauen. Ggf klappt es ja


----------



## Dice8 (19. Oktober 2013)

Viel spaß euch. Ich schaff es definitiv nicht bis 11:15h am Freibad zu sein.


----------



## JanAcc (19. Oktober 2013)

Super Runde! Nächstes mal können wir aber auch gerne mal Altenberg oder was anderes probieren...
Kommendes WE bin ich allerdings nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie wärs mit morgen?


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr von Köln nach Altenberg wollt bietet sich noch die Straßenbahnlinie 4 bis Schlebusch an.
Ist von dort nicht weit bis AB. Endhaltestelle gehört noch zu Köln und ist vom Ticket daher günstiger.
http://www.kvb-koeln.de/german/fahrplan/download/mfp_004.pdf
Viel Spaß!


----------



## f4lkon (19. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir Schildbürger. Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine gemeinsame Montags Runde. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass mir Solingen deutlich besser gefallen hat vom Anspruch der Trails.

Heute war ich im 7G unterwegs und wenn treffe ich da? Den Bodo und den Rest der Radon Mannschaft mit allen neuen Bikes. Bin kurz den neuen Downhiller gefahren. Hab kurz überlegt ihm unter die Nase zu reiben, dass ich mein ICB geiler finde aber hab mich dann nur freundlich verabschiedet.


----------



## JanAcc (21. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> [...] Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass mir Solingen deutlich besser gefallen hat vom Anspruch der Trails.[...]



Hättest nicht mal Lust da ein bisschen zu guiden? Wie viel Zeit sollte man da für eine Runde einplanen?


----------



## f4lkon (21. Oktober 2013)

Hätte ich. Mittlerweile kenne ich mich da auch aus und könnte guiden (vllt müsste ich 1-2 mal aufs GPS schauen). Falls Björn mitfährt würde ich das guiding aber ihm überlassen,weil er sich besser dort auskennt.

Eine Runde dauert so zw 2,5 und 3,5 Stunden. Mit Anfahrt etc. sollten so 4-5 Stunden eingeplant werden.

Knieprotektoren sollten nicht fehlen, weil es steinig ist und je nachdem was man fahren will sehr technisch ist.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf Solingen hätte ich auch mal Lust. Kenne da quasi nichts und neue Trails sind mir herzlich willkommen!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Oktober 2013)

@f4lkon

Solingen in 2,5 Std.? Ist aber eien flotte Runde. Naja ihr Jungspunde seid halt fitter...
Bei mir dauert so ne Runde mit den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Pilz-Trail, TreppenTrail, Witwenmacher nd wie sie nicht alle heißen gute 4,5 Std.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Oktober 2013)

Übrigens sagt mal Jungs, was ist denn mit dem Spot am Kalscheurer Weiher geworden?? War ja verletzungsbedingt länger nicht mehr da und da ist ja ALLES platt und zwar so liebevoll, dass man überhaupt nicht sieht, dass da jemals was war???

Ich war ja völlig entsetzt  der existierte doch schon viele Jahre dort....


----------



## f4lkon (21. Oktober 2013)

Da haben sich besorgte Eltern beschwert, weil ihre Kinder dreckig, abenteuerlustig und mit strahlenden Augen Heim kamen 

Ich kenne die Trails nicht alle beim Namen. Treppen Trail, vor diesem noch was steileres, Leitplankendh, Steinfeld, Lukasweg und noch ein paar Verbinder.

Da gibt es recht viel und nicht alle Trails sind mir bekannt. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn du auch dabei wärst.


----------



## JanAcc (21. Oktober 2013)

Ernsthaft? Leitplanken-Downhill? 

Ok, also sollte man schon eher eine Tagestour für Solingen einplanen... Hat man von Solingen Bhf noch eine weite Anfahrt? Also ich wäre da definitiv nicht abgeneigt! Leider, leider klappts bei mir kommendes WE nicht 

@kalkhoffpink: Habe ich mich auch letztens gewundert, da ich auch länger nicht dort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Oktober 2013)

2,5 Stunden für eine Solingen Tour mit den üblichen Verdächtigen?
Eher was für Racer und unter trockenen Bedingungen.


----------



## f4lkon (21. Oktober 2013)

So hab mir grad mal auf Frosthelm die Trails angesehen. Waren wie vermutet nicht alle dabei. Schwarze Witwe war nicht dabei. Der Pilztrail war mit Ästen blockiert als wir da waren.

Treppen-Dowhnhill hat mir sehr gefallen. Besonders das  felsige Stück ein paar Meter neben den Treppen sowie die Verlängerung durch die 2 Bäume durch.

Glüder und Leitplankendownhill runterballern war auch richtig geil. Leitplankendowhnhill wurde auf den letzten 50 Meter etwas technischer und hatte weniger Wanderer.

Vom Bahnhof aus sollten es so ca. 9km mit einigen HM sein. Wir sind bisher mit dem Auto gefahren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Da haben sich besorgte Eltern beschwert, weil ihre Kinder dreckig, abenteuerlustig und mit strahlenden Augen Heim kamen
> 
> Ich kenne die Trails nicht alle beim Namen. Treppen Trail, vor diesem noch was steileres, Leitplankendh, Steinfeld, Lukasweg und noch ein paar Verbinder.
> 
> Da gibt es recht viel und nicht alle Trails sind mir bekannt. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn du auch dabei wärst.



Das ist ja wohl ziemlich kacke mit dem Spot...hoffe es gibt irgendwann adäquaten Ersatz.

Solingen? Sehr gerne, wobei ich mich auch nur per GPS orientieren könnte, da ich dort bislang nur mit Guide unterwegs war.
Davon abgesehen hab ich es in den letzten 6 Wochen erst zu insgesamt 3 Mini-Runden am Lüdi (1x) und im GG (2x) gebracht. Bin konditionsmäßig noch ziemlich entfernt von einer 4,5 Std. Tour mit 1000HM.

Vielleicht kann euch ja der Hagen guiden....?!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. Oktober 2013)

Solingen wär ich auch dabei, muss nur erst wieder fit werden. Sch... Erkältung heute ein paar sachen geschleppt und jetzt bin ich total platt


----------



## JanAcc (21. Oktober 2013)

Hätte denn morgen jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde? GG oder Lüderich...


----------



## öughm (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Jungs....
wohne in Köln komme aber ursprünglich aus Wuppertal....kenn also sowohl Solingen die Trails da als auch 7- Gebirge!

Wenn ihr nochmal fahrt würd ich mich sonst gerne mal dranhängen


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Oktober 2013)

Herzlich willkommen!

Sehr gerne! Ich war bislang nur 2x in Solingen/Glüder und würde da glaube ich auf Anhieb nichts mehr wiederfinden. Daher wäre ich mal dankbar für einen Guide. Ist ja schon eine tolle Gegend dort.


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Oktober 2013)

@f4lkon: Du hattest ja mal nach einer Vorlage für den Marsh Guard gefragt. Im Downhill-Board findest du 2.

http://www.downhill-board.com/71144-selfmade-marsh-guard.html

Ich hab mir meine hieraus gebaut.

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40236001/

Man bekommst 2 Stck. aus einem Untersetzer. Musst nur die Löcher mit Klebeband verstärken. Und eine Sprühdose in der gewünschten Farbe kaufen. Ich empfehle diesen Laden. Ist billiger als im Baumarkt.

http://www.dedicated-store.com/wp/kontakt/

Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab einen Original Marsh Guard am Vorderrad und einen selbst gebauten am Hinterrad. Den selbst gebauten hab ich aus einem schwarzen Eimer gemacht wo die Bauarbeiter/Heimwerker Speis drin anrühren. Der ist stabil und doch noch ausreichend flexibel. Bekommt man wenigstens 2 Stück raus und kostet auch nur Euro 9,90.
Außerdem ist ein Vorteil, dass die richtige Rundung schon mit drin ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe aus einem Speiseimer 3 Mashguards fertigen können. Der Vorteil vom Speiseimer ist das das Material dicker ist als bei haushaltsüblichen Putzeimer. Selbst wenn z.B. beim Transport im Auto der Marshguard wegknickt geht er wieder in seine ursprüngliche Form zurück ohne hässliche Knickfalten zu bekommen wie es beim Putzeimer passieren kann! 
Ich glaube ein Speiseimer (15L?) kostet 1,89 im Baumarkt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. Oktober 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe aus einem Speiseimer 3 Mashguards fertigen können. Der Vorteil vom Speiseimer ist das das Material dicker ist als bei haushaltsüblichen Putzeimer. Selbst wenn z.B. beim Transport im Auto der Marshguard wegknickt geht er wieder in seine ursprüngliche Form zurück ohne hässliche Knickfalten zu bekommen wie es beim Putzeimer passieren kann!
> Ich glaube ein Speiseimer (15L?) kostet 1,89 im Baumarkt.



Genau, ein Putzeimer bricht schneller....

Echt war der so billig? Ich kann mich nicht wirklich erinnern, aber die 15L hatte ich glaube ich, auch....


----------



## Dice8 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hatte den beim Max Bahr an der Weinsbergstr. gekauft. Echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## f4lkon (23. Oktober 2013)

@BockAufBiken: danke dir. Hatte mir an dem Abend ein Bild vom marsh guard auf 100% skaliert und ausgedruckt. Material ist eine Tischunterlage von Ikea. Sehr robust und gut zu schneiden.


----------



## JanAcc (23. Oktober 2013)

Hat noch jemand Lust morgen eine Runde am Lüderich zu drehen? 

@BockAufBiken: Wie siehts bei Dir aus?


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme bin ich um 18.00 Uhr in der Bahn. Du willst ja bestimmt auch deine Reifen haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (24. Oktober 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Dann gib mal bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, ob das hinhaut. 

Hat sonst niemand Interesse das gute Herbstwetter zu nutzen?


----------



## f4lkon (24. Oktober 2013)

Muss heut leider in der Uni Praktikumsbetreuung machen


----------



## Dice8 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze es gerade! Kann diese Woche nur Vormittags und bin somit gerade am Freibad.


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Oktober 2013)

@JanAcc: Ok. Falls du nix mehr von mir hörst, bin ich um 18.00 in der Bahn. Geh mal davon aus, dass das klappt


----------



## öughm (24. Oktober 2013)

Will denn jemand am Samstag fahren?

Laut wetter.com soll es Samstag richtig gut werden


----------



## f4lkon (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dabei. Solingen fänd ich gut. Vom 7G hab ich grad eine leichte Überdosis


----------



## Dice8 (25. Oktober 2013)

Welche Uhrzeit habt ihr am Samstag angepeilt?


----------



## öughm (25. Oktober 2013)

Wo denn? Wann denn? Was denn?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Oktober 2013)

Na bei dem Dauerregen heute würde ich mir das mit Solingen ja noch mal überlegen. Richtig Spaß macht das bei schei** Wetter nicht.

Aber ich bin auch ein Weichei...


----------



## flow0923 (26. Oktober 2013)

Morgen steht Altenberg auf dem Plan. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, kann ich aber nochmal posten. Wer also Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (26. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem Regen diese Nacht wird das ja sicher die über Schlammschlacht


----------



## flow0923 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau 
Fangotours fährt ab 12.00h vom Schöllerhofparkplatz.


----------



## f4lkon (30. Oktober 2013)

Hat gleich jemand spontan Lust und Zeit zu fahren? Wollte gleich in die Hardt meinen kleinen Baron mal testen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ...meinen kleinen Baron mal testen.


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Wollte gleich in die Hardt meinen kleinen Baron mal testen.




2.3er BCC? Am VR oder HR?


----------



## f4lkon (30. Oktober 2013)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Leider werd ich wohl die Runde alleine drehen müssen. Ist der 2.3er BCC am VR. Er sieht so putzig schmal aus. Dem Chunky Monkey in 42a wird es aber bald zu kalt und der 2.5er Baron war mir dann doch eine Spur zu viel!


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir direkt 2 barone in 2.3 gegönnt und bin die jetzt auf 3 Touren gefahren. Verdammt guter Reifen. Obwohl der sehr schmal baut hat der Grip ohne Ende. Ich fahre den am VR mit 1.8bar und am HR mit 2.0bar. Bis jetzt keine Durchschläge. Bin am überlegen ob ich die tubeless montieren soll. Für die feuchte Saison definitv mein Trail-pneu!






Edit: Bild eingefügt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2013)

BCC ist aber auch keine allzu gute Wintermischung, verhärtet zu arg.


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> BCC ist aber auch keine allzu gute Wintermischung, verhärtet zu arg.



Der Masse behauptet genau das Gegenteil. BCC soll gerade im Winter nicht so verhärten wie z.B. die Gummimischungen von Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Oktober 2013)

Was denn jetzt?

Stimmt, ich hab mich vertan und BCC is geil im Winter.
oder
Stimmt, das wird behauptet ist aber Blödsinn...??
oder
Stimmt, ich wollte euch nur veräppeln...

Ich bin den letzten Winter Mountain King II BCC gefahren und ich erinnere mich lebhaft an eine besonders vereiste Tour über die Glessener Höhe wo sich ein Kumpel mit Maxxis Reifen mehrfach hingelegt hat, während ich "souverän" gerollt bin...
Jetzt hab ich die RQ BCC vorne und hinten drauf und bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, er verhärtet nicht so stark wie Schwalbe oder Maxxis. Die Mischung ist schon besser. Allerdings verhärtet er auch. Nokian wäre eine gute Alternative für den Winter, aber die interessanten Modelle sind mir zu schmal.

Diesen Winter fahre ich wohl wieder mit eher großvolumigen Reifen, RQ 2.4 oder MM 2.35, die weichen Mischungen und mit wenig bar.
Die 2.3er Baron hatte ich damals auf unserer Altenberg Runde auch drauf, super Reifen, definitiv. Aber die Sicht auf die Dackelschneider sind definitiv gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## freebob (30. Oktober 2013)

Bin die letzten Winter immer durchgefahren, mit verschiedenen Reifen (Maxxis/Schwalbe/Conti BCC). Aber bevor ich neulich zum ersten Mal irgendwo im Forum auf das Thema gestoßen bin, hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt nie Gedanken drüber gemacht ob und welche Mischungen wie verhärten. Solang mir nich die Stollen reihenweise abbrechen... Bisher ist alles gut gegangen 

Edit  
Grundsätzlich teile ich die Meinung, Baron 2,3 bester und vielseitigster Faltreifen für unsere Wälder, nur etwas schmal


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin die letzten Jahre auch immer Sommer wie Winter die gleichen Reifen gefahren und hatte nie Probleme mit bröckelden Reifen. Selbst eine 70km Pfalztour bei -15°C haben meine Minions 42a/60a 1a weggesteckt. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das Profil wesentlich entscheidener bei den Herbst-, Winterbedigungen ist.

Ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass das Vertrauen in den Reifen fast genau so wichtig ist wie der Reifen selbst.

Wie habt ihr denn festgestellt, dass meinche Gummis schneller verhärten als andere? Abgerissene Stollen oder ähnliches? Ich hab das mit dem Verhärten auch schon öffters gelesen, aber nie selber gemerkt.


----------



## f4lkon (30. Oktober 2013)

So heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen und vom Boden her war alles dabei, jumps drops, schnelle und technische Stellen. Mich hat ja schon gewundert wie unauffällig sich der Baron im Vergleich zum dicken Chunky Monkey in 42a oder Onza Ibex verhält. Hat alles ohne murren bei 1,8-2 Bar mitgemacht. Die Optik ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber seine Eigenschaften haben mich überzeugt und er darf bis zum nächsten Sommer bleiben. Da er so gut wie nichts wiegt werde ich den weiter mit Schlauch fahren, damit ich falls es in den Park geht schneller wechseln kann.

Ich denke jedes Gummi verhärtet sich wenn es sehr kalt ist. Die weiche Mischung mehr, die harte weniger. Da es mit BCC aber im Rahmen bleibt, waren mir die langen Stollen wichtiger. Ich wäre im Winter auch mit dem Chunky Monkey gefahren, wenn er nur größere Stollen hätte.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen was ich im Winter am HR fahre. Am HR hätte ich schon gern was breiteres, damit ich nicht so einsinke bei Schnee und Matsch. Ich schwanke zwischen RQ 2.4, HR2 (60a) oder MM 2.35, wobei ich Schwalbe eher weniger mag. Gibt es von denen eigentlich durchgehende Mischungen? Sprich ohne diesen Mist mit nur einer dünnen Schicht die weich ist und darunter härter wird.





Edit:
Was ich auch noch richtig geil am Baron 2.3 finde ist wie er auf der Felge sitzt. Ich hab den kurz auf 3 Bar gepumpt, dann auf 1,8 Bar abgelassen und mich gewundert wie rund der läuft. Der eiert wirklich null! Natürlich nur mit zentrierter Felge. Beim Chunky Monkey sah das schon ganz anders aus. Ach genau mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, dass der Reifen eine recht gute selbstreinigung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine klassische Grüngürtel-Feierabendrunde heute Abend? Start gegen 19:30.


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, für alle Interessierten: 19:30 Treffpunkt am Geißbockheim.


----------



## JanAcc (31. Oktober 2013)

Habe heute Abend leider keine Zeit...

Hätte jemand Interesse an einer größeren Runde Samstagvormittag? Ab ca. 9 Uhr soll es ein regenloses Fenster geben... Bin für alles offen Altenberg, 7GB, etc.


----------



## BockAufBiken (31. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ich. Melde mich morgen noch mal.


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Oktober 2013)

Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

Ich wäre eher für Sonntag.


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch richtig geil am Baron 2.3 finde ist wie er auf der Felge sitzt. Ich hab den kurz auf 3 Bar gepumpt, dann auf 1,8 Bar abgelassen und mich gewundert wie rund der läuft. Der eiert wirklich null! [...] Ach genau mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, dass der Reifen eine recht gute selbstreinigung hat.



Kann ich beides bestätigen. So einen sauberen Rundlauf habe ich bis jetzt bei noch keinem anderen Reifen gehabt. Die Selbstreinigung ist auch genial. Da bleibt nichts dran kleben


----------



## JanAcc (1. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für Sonntag.



Ginge im Prinzip auch bei mir. Nur im Moment siehts so aus als würde es das ganze WE durchregnen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. November 2013)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag denn mit einer Regenfahrt Richtung Wahner Heide?


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

Man könnte auch eine "große Runde" fahren:

Wahner Heide --> Königsforst --> Tütberg --> Forsbach--> Lüderich --> Hellenthal --> Tütberg --> Königsforst --> Wahner Heide.

Wetter ist mir eigentlich egal solange es nicht in Strömen regent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (1. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch eine "große Runde" fahren:
> 
> Wahner Heide --> Königsforst --> Tütberg --> Forsbach--> Lüderich --> Hellenthal --> Tütberg --> Königsforst --> Wahner Heide.
> 
> Wetter ist mir eigentlich egal solange es nicht in Strömen regent.



Bin ich so noch nie gefahren und wäre sofort dabei! Wäre es möglich den Start/Endpunkt so zu legen, dass man auch gut mit der Bahn anreisen kann? Also z.B. Lüderich


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

Der perfekte Startpunkt für diese Runde ist Haltestelle Königsforst (Linie 9).


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. November 2013)

Wenn es passt würde ich mich da auch mit anschließen. Welche Uhrzeit schwebt euch denn so vor? Bin bei jedem Wetter dabei.


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

Ich denke 12h wäre gut. Dann komme ich zuhause auch im hellen an. Bei dieser Tour würde ich auch nicht mit dem Auto anreisen sonder ab Haustür mit dem Rad fahren.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. November 2013)

Hört sich gut an. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## JanAcc (1. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich denke 12h wäre gut. Dann komme ich zuhause auch im hellen an. Bei dieser Tour würde ich auch nicht mit dem Auto anreisen sonder ab Haustür mit dem Rad fahren.



Bin dabei!


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. November 2013)

Hui, das wäre aber eine wirklich ambitionierte Runde! Wo wäre um 12 denn Treffpunkt? Autobahnbrücke Rodenkirchen? Östliche Wahner Heide (Richtung Telegrafenberg) ist übrigens auch interessant. Könnte man mit HCM verbinden und in Spich gibt's einen kleinen Spielplatz. Dann wäre Lüderich aber wieder zu weit weg.


----------



## Dice8 (1. November 2013)

Bei meinem Vorschlag könnte man die Wahner Heide weglassen. Dann sind das so um die 30km glaube ich. Ich bin eigentlich offen für alles. Gerne auch Michas Vorschlag!

Edit: Treffpunkt bei meinem Vorschlag wäre Haltestelle Königsforst in Rath-Heumar. Wenn mit der Bahn kommt einfach Line 9 bis Endstation.


----------



## JanAcc (2. November 2013)

Ist mir im Prinzip egal.... HCM bin ich noch nie gefahren. Da wäre ich schon neugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (2. November 2013)

Bleibt es bei morgen 12 Uhr Haltestelle Köfo?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. November 2013)

Also ich bin vor ca. 6 Wochen den HCM zum ersten mal gefahren und war enttäuscht. Der ist zwar recht lang aber sonst doch unspektakulär. Weder flowig, noch technisch noch anspruchsvoll. Einfach nett zu fahren....


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. November 2013)

Weil er inzwischen zur Rollbahnhure mutiert ist, auf der sogar MXer fahren. Die Forstarbeiten haben ihm den Rest gegeben. Selbst der Step down am am Ende hat fast jede Schwierigkeit verloren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. November 2013)

Als ich da war, war ich weit und breit der einzige Fahrer. Auch auf dem Weg zur Kaldauer Grube hab ich vielleicht einen weiteren Biker gesehen. Hängt aber vielleicht mit der "(Ab)nutzung" zusammen...


----------



## JanAcc (2. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei morgen 12 Uhr Haltestelle Köfo?



Würde ich auch gern wissen...

BikeMike78? Dice8?


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. November 2013)

Wegen mir ja. Die genaue Route können wir ja dann vor Ort festlegen. Ich persönlich finde die Wahner Heide halt einfach landschaftlich ansprechender, als den immer gleich aussehenden Königsforst als Verbindungsetappe zum Lüderich. Letzten Endes bin ich aber offen für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (2. November 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Wegen mir ja. Die genaue Route können wir ja dann vor Ort festlegen. Ich persönlich finde die Wahner Heide halt einfach landschaftlich ansprechender, als den immer gleich aussehenden Königsforst als Verbindungsetappe zum Lüderich. Letzten Endes bin ich aber offen für alles.



Finde den Vorschlag gut. Ich bin dann morgen um 12 an der Haltestelle Königsforst.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. November 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Weil er inzwischen zur Rollbahnhure mutiert ist, auf der sogar MXer fahren.



Das war aber früher auch nicht anders. So platt ist der garnicht, halt alle Jahre mal wieder stellenweise blockiert. 

Vor zwei Wochen war die Kompression nach dem ersten Forstweg zugelegt, der Alternativweg ist rechts davon, halt bergauf. Und die ersten beiden Kicker sind zugelegt... soweit was mir aufgefallen ist.

Und in der Kaldauer ist ja eh Bike Verbot mit möglichem Bußgeld. Lustigerweise unten beim Ausgang am gittertor ist mir eine Familie mit Hollandrädern durch das Loch im Zaun entgegengekommen


----------



## Steve122 (2. November 2013)

Also HCM ist leider mittlerweile alles andere als flowig. Zudem bei diesem Wetter Dank des Trail Tourismus ziemlich zäh wegen den ganzen ausgefahrenen Schlammlöchern. 2011 war das im Sommer noch eine echte Freude, aber mittlerweile bekommt man nicht mehr den Speed drauf um ihn ordentlich zu fahren. 

Morgen bin ich auch wieder dabei, steht jetzt der Treffpunkt an der Haltestelle Königsforst? 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (2. November 2013)

Ja, 12h Haltestelle KöFo. Und Regenhose nicht vergessen 

Achja, bin auch dabei.


----------



## BockAufBiken (2. November 2013)

ich wäre dann auch um 12.00 am königsforst.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. November 2013)

Bei dem Wetter sollten wir HCM auf jeden Fall auslassen. Irgendwo muss man ja auch mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. 

Dann bis morgen, ich freu mich!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. November 2013)

Also ich glaub der HCM ist überhaupt nicht so kritisch. Und die Matschlöcher sind ja jedes Jahr da.

Zwei Dinge sind durch Fällarbeiten hin und zwei Kicker wollten wohl was größer gebaut werden, da ist aber jemanden die Motivation ausgegangen. 

Seit 2007 glaub ich hat sich da nicht allzuviel verändert, bis auf das an der einen Schlüsselstelle halt die Wurzeln und die Stufe ausgewaschen sind. Aber kommt auch immer darauf an, wie man das da sieht. Gibt ja genügend, die den von Lohmar aus hochfahren.

Viel Spass morgen im Matsch!


----------



## f4lkon (3. November 2013)

Ich bin heute raus. Bin eben erst aus dem Bett und noch so meine Startprobleme


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. November 2013)

Jemand heute Lust auf eine GG Runde?


----------



## Dice8 (3. November 2013)

War heute eine super Runde und Truppe! 
Bei mir waren's dann doch 76,1 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (4. November 2013)

Ja, war echt super. Ich stand nur dummerweise dann noch mal 2 Stunden in einer Vollsperrung der A3 10m hinter dem Ende der Beschleunigungsspur. Da waren die Kölner bestimmt vor mir wieder zu Hause. 

Gerne wieder und Grüße an die Mitfahrer.

Stephan


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. November 2013)

Tja Steve, wärste auch mal besser heimgeradelt. 

Ich fand die Tour auch echt klasse. Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch allen durch den Matsch zu pflügen und ich habe sogar wieder neue Trails kennengelernt!


----------



## freebob (4. November 2013)

Gerne wieder


----------



## JanAcc (4. November 2013)

Top Runde!

Nächstes mal Altenberg?


----------



## Dice8 (4. November 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Top Runde!
> 
> Nächstes mal Altenberg?



Von mir aus gern!


----------



## flow0923 (5. November 2013)

Beim nächsten Mal wäre ich dann auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Ich habe noch ein anderes GPX File zu Altenberg im Netz gefunden. Es geht quasi genau in die andere Richtung siehe Screenshot


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. November 2013)

Das ist doch mehr oder weniger die normale 3-Mühlen Tour nur falsch rum....?!


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Nicht ganz. Die 3 Mühlentour sieht so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (5. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein anderes GPX File zu Altenberg im Netz gefunden. Es geht quasi genau in die andere Richtung siehe Screenshot



Die Tour ist eher Kilometer-orientiert wage ich zu behaupten ohne die Schleifen im Eifgenbachtal genauer angeschaut zu haben. Diese sollten aber in jedem Fall zumindest ganz schön sein. Sie geht auch nicht das Linnefetal hoch sondern an Neschen und näher an der Talsperre vorbei. Ist auch sehr nett aber eher flowig als anspruchsvoll. Die Schleife am Tierpark kann sehr nett sein, kann aber auch bissig und überhaupt nicht nett sein ;-) - ist in der Vergrößerungstufe schwierig zu erkennen...

Das was Ihr die Mühlentour nennt, anders herum hat auch seinen Reiz zumal dann eben zum Ende im Eifgenbachtal noch lustige Schleifen einbauen kann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. November 2013)

@Dice8

Stimmt, hast recht, hat ähnlich ausgesehen - war auch schon länger nicht mehr da.
Die Möglichkeiten sind halt riesig....


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Das stimmt. Da gibt es auch noch viele Trails die ich garnicht kenne. Einen bin ich mal mit einer anderen Truppe gefahren der irgendwo zwischen der L101 und Lindscheid war. Der ging zwischen viele Tannen runter und war schon ziemlich steil. Kennt den wer?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. November 2013)

Ich gestehe, ich hab mich immer an "Guides" rangehängt. Außer der 3-Mühlen-Tour würde ich da nix alleine finden...


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Deswegen tracke ich mittlerweile jede Tour mit damit mir sowas nicht mehr passieren kann.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Deswegen tracke ich mittlerweile jede Tour mit damit mir sowas nicht mehr passieren kann.




Das mache ich schon auch, aber immer aufs NAVI gucken ist auch nervig und wenn ich mit "Hilfe" fahre kann ich mir den Weg einfach nicht merken. Liegt aber vielleicht auch am Alter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (6. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> [...] Der ging zwischen viele Tannen runter und war schon ziemlich steil. Kennt den wer?


Auf Waldboden, ab und zu gab es einen Stein oder Äste und nicht weit entfernt war ein Fluss? 

Ne ernsthaft, ich bin für ne Tour. Habe jetzt am WE vermutlich auch Zeit. Bisher ist für Altenberg auch nur leichter Regen angesagt


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. November 2013)

@JanAcc: Welchen Tag peilst du denn an? Sollte mein neuer Reifen bis dahin da sein wäre ich event. dabei. Der alte Reifen ist mittlerweile an der Lauffläche Transparent, deshalb vermutlich auch der Platten. 
Wetter ist mir wie immer egal.


----------



## JanAcc (6. November 2013)

@BockAufBiken: Ja von mir aus gerne Samstag.


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. November 2013)

@JanAcc: Ok. Ich gebe dir bescheid, ob es klappt. Wetterkarte posten nicht vergessen


----------



## JanAcc (6. November 2013)

48h vorher wird es natürlich wieder eine Wetteransage geben!


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. November 2013)




----------



## derAndre (6. November 2013)

Egal wie das Wetter wird, richtet Euch auf extrem schweren Boden ein ;-)




... so für die nächsten fünf Monate


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man auch überlegen, manche Wege, nach umfangreichen Regenfällen, zur Schonung einfach nicht befahren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. November 2013)

Wird dann halt die Standard GG Runde. Hauptsache die Kondition bewahrt/verbessert für die neue Saison...

Hab im übrigen gestern mein erstes Licht überhaupt geordert. Dank freiberuflicher Tätigkeit kann ich ja oft auch tagsüber oder die großen Touren am WE bei Licht. Aber für alle Fälle jetzt auch für dunklere Zeiten.
Nach langem googeln hab ich mich für die MagicShine MJ 880 entschieden. Scheint ein recht gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu bieten und ist wohl auch recht hell und nicht zu Spot-lastig.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. November 2013)

Habe die Lampe auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit!  
Eine zusätzliche Lampe am Lenker brauche ich damit nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. November 2013)

Für den GG reicht definitiv eine Lampe. Für Trails sollte man mMn 2 Lampen (Lenker+Helm) benutzen.


----------



## f4lkon (6. November 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nach langem googeln hab ich mich für die MagicShine MJ 880 entschieden. Scheint ein recht gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu bieten und ist wohl auch recht hell und nicht zu Spot-lastig.


 Gute Wahl. Ich hab für den Lenker die MJ872, welche etwas schwächer ist als die MJ 880, mich aber schon seit einem Jahr voll zufrieden stellt. An den Helm wandert bald die Yinding, welche noch beim Zoll ist.  





on any sunday schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man auch überlegen, manche Wege, nach umfangreichen Regenfällen, zur Schonung einfach nicht befahren.



Ich finde das nie so leicht einzuschätzen, welche man fahren könnte und welche besser nicht. Ich kenne einige Trails die erst spannend wurden, weil sie oft im Regen befahren worden sind. Andere hingegen wurden zerstört.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. November 2013)

Kann man mit den Lampen eigentlich auch bei Regen fahren oder nehmen die das übel? Könnte mir vorstellen dass eine heiße Lampe die Wasser abbekommt quasi platzt/reißt???


----------



## Dice8 (6. November 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Lampen eigentlich auch bei Regen fahren oder nehmen die das übel? Könnte mir vorstellen dass eine heiße Lampe die Wasser abbekommt quasi platzt/reißt???



Da passiert nichts. Die MJ ist u.a. wassergeschützt nach IP64 (Staubdicht und Spritzwassergeschützt aus allen Richtungen) Standard. Die Lampe regelt sich auch automatisch runter bevor sie zu heiß wird.Deine Sorge ist unbegründet ;-)


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. November 2013)

Wie schaut es denn mit Altenberg morgen aus? Mein neuer Reifen ist heute gekommen. Wäre also dabei, wenn mir meine Freundin nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

hier.


----------



## JanAcc (8. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Altenberg morgen aus? Mein neuer Reifen ist heute gekommen. Wäre also dabei, wenn mir meine Freundin nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.



Ich wäre nach wie vor dabei... Vorschlag wäre so gegen Mittags in Altenberg zu starten.


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

Wir peilen so 12h am Schöllerhof an.


----------



## JanAcc (8. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wir peilen so 12h am Schöllerhof an.



Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaggb (8. November 2013)

Fahren Alle mit dem Auto dahin? oder gibt es Jemnad der evtl. auch mit der Bahn+Rad dahin fährt??


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. November 2013)

Ich und JanAcc fahren mit dem Auto. Mein Corsa ist leider mit 2 Leuten + 2 Räder schon voll. Sonst hätte ich dich gerne mitnehmen können.


----------



## gaggb (8. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich und JanAcc fahren mit dem Auto. Mein Corsa ist leider mit 2 Leuten + 2 Räder schon voll. Sonst hätte ich dich gerne mitnehmen können.


 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2013)

Ich werde auch mit dem Auto anreisen und bringe freebob mit. Bis später also.


----------



## RadTed (9. November 2013)

Danke,
Prima Runde mit neuen Eindrücken erlebt
Mein Vorderreifen ist für so seifige Trails nicht optimal, da muß ich noch nachbessern
Immerhin bin ich nicht abgeschmirt


----------



## freebob (9. November 2013)

Ja, grad bei Bodenverhältnissen wie heute ist vorne ein passender Reifen Gold wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (9. November 2013)

zB Continental Baron 2,3 mit Black Chili Mischung kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. November 2013)

War wirklich eine schöne Runde heute, bei bestem Herbstwetter und massig Fango für Bike und Biker. 
Schön auch, dass wieder ein neues Gesicht dabei war.


----------



## Dice8 (9. November 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> zB Continental Baron 2,3 mit Black Chili Mischung kann ich nur empfehlen



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Fährt sich auch auf dem Hinterrad sehr gut.


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. November 2013)

Falls jemand Lust auf eine Anti-Karnevals-Tour hat:
Wir treffen uns morgen um 11:30 linksrheinisch an der Rodenkirchener Brücke. Dann geht es über Straße Richtung Wahner Heide, wo wir nach Lust und Laune herumfahren werden. Rückfahrt dann via Porz und am Rhein entlang.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (10. November 2013)

Is morgen Feiertag oder haben alle Urlaub????


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. November 2013)

Man könnte meinen in Köln sei durchaus Feiertag.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. November 2013)

Ach stimmt ja, die Wahnsinnigen mit der Pappnas´sind wieder unterwegs....

Wird dann auch verkleidet MTB gefahren....?....


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2013)

Ich setze große Hoffnungen auf Unicornboy!


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. November 2013)

Jemand am Samstag Vormittag Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich?

JanAcc? 

Oder in den Warsteiner Bikepark fahren?


----------



## gaggb (12. November 2013)

Ich bin am Samstag gerne dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (12. November 2013)

Wo? Lüderich oder Warstein?


----------



## JanAcc (12. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag Vormittag Lust auf ne Runde am Lüderich?
> 
> JanAcc?
> 
> Oder in den Warsteiner Bikepark fahren?



Samstag könnte bei mir wie gesagt eher problematisch werden... Ggf. bin ich für eine kleinere Runde ab Mittags zu haben - aber eher spontan und abhängig von meiner Verfassung.


----------



## gaggb (12. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wo? Lüderich oder Warstein?



Eher Lüderich...


----------



## JanAcc (12. November 2013)

Was wäre denn mit einer Feierabendrunde unter der Woche? Ich würde morgen ggf. mal ne Runde durch den GG drehen - so ab 17 / 18 Uhr.


----------



## gaggb (12. November 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit einer Feierabendrunde unter der Woche? Ich würde morgen ggf. mal ne Runde durch den GG drehen - so ab 17 / 18 Uhr.



Sollte Ich ein bisschen früher von der Arbeit kommen, würde Ich mich anschließen. Treffpunkt?


----------



## BockAufBiken (12. November 2013)

GG bin ich raus.
Wegen Samstag können wir mit der Zeit noch mal gucken. Ich muss da noch ein paar andere Sachen erledigen.


----------



## JanAcc (13. November 2013)

gaggb schrieb:


> Sollte Ich ein bisschen früher von der Arbeit kommen, würde Ich mich anschließen. Treffpunkt?



Ich starte um 17:00 Uhr im Vorgebirgspark Richtung Süden und fahre dann den Äußeren Grüngürtel in westlicher Richtung ab bis in den Norden Kölns. Falls Du irgendwo dazustoßen willst, melde Dich am besten rechtzeitig.

Bis denn
Janek


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. November 2013)

Samstag wär ich evtl auch dabei. Unter der Woche bin ich derzeit arbeitsbedingt leider raus


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. November 2013)

Fahre morgen zusammen mit JanAcc zu den Filthys. Wenn sich jemand anschliessen möchte, gerne.
Bevor jemand fragt.... Auto ist voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. November 2013)

Klingt sehr verlockend! Ich spreche heute Abend mal mit der besseren Hälfte.


----------



## Dice8 (15. November 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr verlockend! Ich spreche heute Abend mal mit der besseren Hälfte.



halte mich mal auf dem Laufenden. Bock hätte ich auch!


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. November 2013)

Wir starten in wahrscheinlich gegen 11.00 - 12.00 Uhr. Je nach dem wie wir es schaffen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vor Ort.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2013)

Wollten wir auch schon lange mal wieder hin. Wetter soll ja morgen recht stabil sein. Ich geh noch mal in mich und frag mal meinen besten Bike-Buddy....

Würde aber vermutlich früher fahren und bereits um 11:00 dort sein wollen....wer weiß wie das Wetter sich entwickelt...


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. November 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr verlockend! Ich spreche heute Abend mal mit der besseren Hälfte.



Dein Fahrrad kann sprechen?


----------



## Dice8 (15. November 2013)

Filthys bin ich doch raus. Lieber Töurchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad kann sprechen?



Das wäre dann aber eines meiner besseren Fünftel...


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. November 2013)

So muss dat!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (15. November 2013)

Ganz schlüssig bin ich mir auch noch nicht ob ich den Hintern hoch bekomme für die Fahrt nach Belgien....

War schon mal jemand beim neuen Eingang? Parkt man da jetzt bei diesen Shopping-Malls?


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. November 2013)

Also, ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust auf Filthies morgen und könnte noch einen Platz im Auto anbieten. Ich würde wenn dann aber gerne um 10:00 in Köln starten, sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## derAndre (16. November 2013)

Der neue Eingang ist hinter dem Outlet-Center bei den beiden alten Fördertürmen. Die Straße dorthin ist noch schwieriger zu finden als die alte, ist aber genauso holprig.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. November 2013)

Morgen fahren wir am Lüderich, nehmen die bahn um 11:59 ab Trimbornstrasse.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## ofi (16. November 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Der neue Eingang ist hinter dem Outlet-Center bei den beiden alten Fördertürmen. Die Straße dorthin ist noch schwieriger zu finden als die alte, ist aber genauso holprig.



Danke für den Hinweis Andre, ohne wär ich wohl wieder heimgefahren


----------



## freebob (16. November 2013)

Ofi, wie ist denn der Kontakt von dem Kollegen der die Fotos geschossen hat, bzw. wo kann man sich die angucken?


----------



## Dice8 (16. November 2013)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Morgen fahren wir am Lüderich, nehmen die bahn um 11:59 ab Trimbornstrasse.
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mitzukommen.



Wer denn alles?


----------



## ofi (16. November 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Ofi, wie ist denn der Kontakt von dem Kollegen der die Fotos geschossen hat, bzw. wo kann man sich die angucken?



Ich schätze das wird der hier sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (16. November 2013)

Ja cool, dann muss er jetzt nur noch die Fotos hochladen. Fotografieren kann er ja anscheinend


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. November 2013)

War ein super Tag mit Euch auf den Filthy Trails heute!!! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, wenn auch nicht ganz ohne Materialverschleiß. 

Bin schon gespannt auf das Bild- und Filmmaterial...


----------



## derAndre (16. November 2013)

Hier findet man die Fotos die Styles schießt.

Sind auch welche von heute da. Ofi, gern geschehen. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet Spaß. Ich find den Park super spaßig. Wir sollten mal wieder zusammen durch den Wald rollen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. November 2013)

Hey super, danke für den Link!


----------



## freebob (16. November 2013)

Na da sind ja schonmal ein paar richtig schöne dabei


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. November 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> War ein super Tag mit Euch auf den Filthy Trails heute!!! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, wenn auch nicht ganz ohne Materialverschleiß.
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf das Bild- und Filmmaterial...


Da ist das Wort Materialverschleiß aber eher die falsche Wahl. Das kann man ruhig Materialzerstörung nennen. 

Da hab ich mich ja schön ins Bild gemogelt. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/10329208/

War echt ein spassiger Tag mit super Leuten. Können wir gerne wiederholen.


----------



## Dice8 (18. November 2013)

Was ist denn kaputt gegangen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. November 2013)

Felge und Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer gebrochen.


----------



## f4lkon (18. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Felge und Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer gebrochen.



Auf welcher der Lines da haste denn das geschafft? Felge geht ja manchmal recht schnell aber die Kolbenstange verdient schon respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (18. November 2013)

Beim Roadgap an der Hütte zu kurz gekommen und mit dem HR den Holzbalken der Landung getroffen. Vorher hat es immer schön gepasst.
Wieso sich die Kolbenstange verabschiedet hat, kein Ahnung. Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## flow0923 (18. November 2013)

Das ist allerdings eine bemerkenswerte Zerstörung!


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. November 2013)

Viel Spaß beim gucken


----------



## freebob (18. November 2013)

Danke fürs Filmen und Schneiden, ist echt cool geworden  War ein schöner Tag, gerne wieder. Nächstes mal vielleicht Warstein?


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. November 2013)

Hey, schönes Video - vielen Dank dafür! 

Der Spaß kommt gut rüber finde ich und ich mag den schnodderigen Punk-Soundtrack!


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Nächstes mal vielleicht Warstein?


Wenn ich wieder funktionierendes, parktaugliches Rad hab sehr gerne. In Malmedy läuft der Lift auch das ganze Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2013)

Wer hat denn am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Abend Lust auf eine Runde am Lüderich?


----------



## JanAcc (19. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> [...Video...]
> Viel Spaß beim gucken


Ich finde wenn jemand ein 30cm Holzelement umfährt, dann darf man davon kein Video machen! 
Nein ernsthaft, top Einsatz, dass Du noch den Kameramann gespielt hast nach dem Materialausfall.

Bezüglich Lüderich: 
Hätte ich große Lust drauf, obwohl ich da ja bis jetzt keine guten Erfahrungen im Dunkeln gemacht habe. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht absehen, wann ich morgen aus dem Büro komme... Wolltest Du um 18 Uhr starten?


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2013)

JanAcc schrieb:


> Bezüglich Lüderich:
> Hätte ich große Lust drauf, obwohl ich da ja bis jetzt keine guten Erfahrungen im Dunkeln gemacht habe. Allerdings kann ich noch nicht absehen, wann ich morgen aus dem Büro komme... Wolltest Du um 18 Uhr starten?



18.00 Uhr hätte ich jetzt mal angepeilt. Können aber auch später. die Züge fahren ja alle halbe Stunde.
Was sagt denn deine Wetterprognose? Vielleicht ist ja auch der Donnerstag die bessere Wahl?
Aber meine Einstellung zum Wetter kennst du ja.


----------



## JanAcc (19. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr hätte ich jetzt mal angepeilt. Können aber auch später. die Züge fahren ja alle halbe Stunde.
> Was sagt denn deine Wetterprognose? Vielleicht ist ja auch der Donnerstag die bessere Wahl?
> Aber meine Einstellung zum Wetter kennst du ja.



Wettertechnisch wäre nach aktuellem Stand morgen der bessere Tag. Kann diese Woche allerdings nicht absehen, ob ich Zeit habe... Wird eher spontan. Also am besten nicht mit mir planen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2013)

Ok. Dann plan ich jetzt meine Runde für morgen 18.00 Uhr und du meldest dich, falls es passt oder du lieber später starten willst. Später als 19.00 Uhr würde ich aber nicht starten wollen.


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2013)

Ich würde mich ja echt gern mal einklinken aber da geh ich gerade mal durch die Bürotür und an den Wochenenden habt ihr auch völlig andere Fahrzeiten wie ich.


----------



## flow0923 (19. November 2013)

Donnerstag würde mir besser passen.Wenn dich das Wetter also nicht stört wäre ich dabei.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. November 2013)

donnerstag ist bei mir eher schlecht. komme da wahrscheinlich spät aus dem büro. deswegen geh ich auf jeden fall morgen fahren.


----------



## Dice8 (19. November 2013)

Fährt auch jemand von euch Vormittags?


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. November 2013)

Vielleicht schließe ich mich morgen Abend an. Ich mache das davon abhängig, wie fit ich morgen bin, habe heute Nachtbereitschaft. 
Wird um 18:00 am Freibad gestartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (20. November 2013)

start 18.15 uhr vom freibad.


----------



## f4lkon (20. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährt auch jemand von euch Vormittags?



An was für eine Zeit hast du gedacht? Dann am Lüderich? Abends wird es eng bei mir da weiss ich noch nicht ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## Dice8 (20. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> An was für eine Zeit hast du gedacht? Dann am Lüderich? Abends wird es eng bei mir da weiss ich noch nicht ob ich das schaffe.



So um 9h am Freibad? Hab halt die ganze Woche Spätschicht. :/


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. November 2013)

Ich werde es heute alle Vorraussicht nach nicht schaffen. Muss länger arbeiten und da wird mir Lüderich heute zu viel.  

Vielleicht drehe ich dann einfach noch eine Feierabendrunde im Grüngürtel. 

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit einem Nightride aus?


----------



## f4lkon (20. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So um 9h am Freibad? Hab halt die ganze Woche Spätschicht. :/



Würde auch 10 Uhr gehen? 9 ist schon verdammt früh. Ich könnte dann 10:15 am Freibad sein.


----------



## Dice8 (20. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Würde auch 10 Uhr gehen? 9 ist schon verdammt früh. Ich könnte dann 10:15 am Freibad sein.



Dann geht aber nur eine "kleine" Runde. Um. 12h muss ich am Freibad los.


----------



## f4lkon (20. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Dann geht aber nur eine "kleine" Runde. Um. 12h muss ich am Freibad los.



Ok, dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## JanAcc (20. November 2013)

Ich bin für heute Abend definitiv raus... Lässt sich zeitlich einfach nicht einrichten. Ich hoffe aufs WE.


----------



## Dice8 (20. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ok, dann wär ich dabei.



Morgen Vormittag könnte es nass werden, Freitag soll es trocken sein.
Wenn dir das Wetter egal ist auch gerne morgen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (20. November 2013)

Ok, ich schau mir heute Abend nochmal den Wetterbericht für morgen an.
@BockAufBiken: Bleibt es heute bei 18 Uhr an der Trimborn?


----------



## ofi (20. November 2013)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> start 18.15 uhr vom freibad.



steht der Termin noch?


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ok, ich schau mir heute Abend nochmal den Wetterbericht für morgen an.
> @BockAufBiken: Bleibt es heute bei 18 Uhr an der Trimborn?



Ja.


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. November 2013)

ofi schrieb:


> steht der Termin noch?



Ja.


----------



## f4lkon (20. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Morgen Vormittag könnte es nass werden, Freitag soll es trocken sein.
> Wenn dir das Wetter egal ist auch gerne morgen. ;-)



Freitag wäre mir grad lieber


----------



## Dice8 (20. November 2013)

Gucken wir mal. Wenns Wetter passt fahre ich wohl morgen. Ggf auch Freitag da bei mir wohl am WE nichts mit biken wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (21. November 2013)

Hätte jemand Lust am Samstag Solingen in Angriff zu nehmen? Von mir aus auch gerne ein früher Start.


----------



## Dice8 (21. November 2013)

Das zum Thema: How to be a mountainniker! Step 9! 

Die Bodenverhältnisse bis auf den mittleren Teil der Talfahrt waren heute echt super! Vor allem der Bombentrail inkl. Verlängerung war super zu fahren!


----------



## f4lkon (21. November 2013)

War glaube ich die bessere Wahl heute zu fahren. Morgen soll es regnen. Ich setze dann mal aus.


----------



## Dice8 (21. November 2013)

Ja. War die richtige Entscheidung heute fahren zu gehen.


----------



## flow0923 (23. November 2013)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit für eine Runde durch Overath morgen früh?


----------



## flow0923 (23. November 2013)

10.24 mit der Bahn vom HBF.Wer Lust hat fährt mit,wer nicht ...Nicht.


----------



## freebob (23. November 2013)

Bis jetzt sind wir 2. Los Leute, morgen ist schönes Wetter


----------



## gaggb (24. November 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, steige an der Trimbornstr. ein


----------



## flow0923 (24. November 2013)

Alles klar.Erster Wagen bitte.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. November 2013)

Hat am Mittwoch jemand frei oder Spätschicht und Zeit für eine Tour? Ich würde gerne mal wieder ins Siebengebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuota58 (25. November 2013)

Hallo BikeMike78

das hört sich ja gut an , komme nähe Stadion her. Aber Deine Zeit 15 Uhr werde ich nie schaffen.Wenn überhaupt erst ab Freitags.

Gruß
Kuota58


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. November 2013)

Morgen Abend jemand Bock auf eine Feierabendrunde am Lüderich? Start ca. 18.20 Uhr am Freibad.


----------



## Kuota58 (25. November 2013)

wo ist das den Lüderich ??BockAufBiken

Gruß


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. November 2013)

hoffnungsthal.


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. November 2013)

@Kuota58: Schichtdienst kann manchmal ein Segen sein. 

Keiner Zeit morgen für eine Runde tagsüber?


----------



## Dice8 (26. November 2013)

Leider nein. Aber gerne einen nightride!


----------



## JanAcc (27. November 2013)

Geht heute Abend was?


----------



## flow0923 (27. November 2013)

Ich werd's diese Woche mal wieder nicht aufs Rad kommen


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. November 2013)

Macht doch nichts Flo. Euer Team hat doch so oder so schon ein komfortables Punktepolster *hüstel*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (28. November 2013)

So gut wie pulverisiert, hä häh hä


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. November 2013)




----------



## freebob (28. November 2013)

Ach was macht das Spaß!


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. November 2013)

Das Geflame und Gebashe ist doch quasi das einzig Sinnstiftende an diesem Winterwunderpokal.


----------



## freebob (28. November 2013)

Wie wahr. Apropos, Micha, wieso hast du eigentlich so viele Punkte, da stimmt doch was nicht....  Nur Spaß, du bist ein hervorragender Mannschaftskapitän


----------



## flow0923 (28. November 2013)

Ihr albernen Fanboys! Wer Zeit hat soviele völlig lächerliche Smileys zu posten ist kein ernstzunehmender Gegner... Auf euch soll es Haarbürsten regnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (28. November 2013)

Aah, herrlich


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. November 2013)

Gilt das inflationäre Posten von albernen Smileys etwa nicht als alternative Sportarten? Irgendwie muss man doch zu seinen Punkten kommen...  

Und selbstverständlich multipliziere ich stets meine gefahrenen Punkte mit der Anzahl von meinen Rädern. Ich meine das mal irgendwo im Regelwerk gelesen zu haben.


----------



## flow0923 (29. November 2013)

Ich errechne meine Punkte in einer antiproportionalen Gleichung mit meiner Wut auf Team 1! Wenn man meine Punkte sieht kann man sich ungefähr vorstellen in welcher Liga sich das ganze bewegt!!!
Tausend Nagelbretter auf eurem Weg!


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. November 2013)




----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2013)

Ich hör immer Punkte sammeln.....Hab ihr einen kleinen internen Wetbewerb am Laufen??


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. November 2013)

@flow0923: Speichern die Energie dieser Wut du musst und übertragen auf dein Fahrrad du sollst. 



   @kalkhoffpink: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## derAndre (29. November 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @flow0923: Speichern die Energie dieser Wut du musst und übertragen auf dein Fahrrad du sollst.


das führt lediglich zu einem Kettenriss und nicht zu WP-Punkten


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. November 2013)

Verstehe Winterpokal.... 
Da werde ich dieses Jahr wohl das Schlusslicht bilden.....

Wünsche allen - zum Punkte sammeln - für die kommenden Tage:


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. November 2013)

wer sammelt denn am Sonntag wp punkte?
Bin ja noch am überlegen ob ich mich bei der Wettervorhersage aufs bike traue.
Hätte vielleicht doch am wp teilnehmen sollen


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. November 2013)

Sonntag ist bei mir Freundin-Tag. 
Vielleicht fahre ich eine Verbindungsetappe Köln-Siegburg. Start gegen 09:30, damit ich pünktlich um 12 fein geduscht am Mittagstisch bei der Schwiegermutter sitze. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (30. November 2013)

Wie sieht es heute denn aus? 
Ich fahre nachmittags eine klassische Grüngürtelrunde. Start gegen 14:00. Jemand dabei?


----------



## gaggb (30. November 2013)

Ich hätte schon Bock eine Runde zu drehen morgen, Uhrzeit? Wer ist noch dabei?



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> wer sammelt denn am Sonntag wp punkte?
> Bin ja noch am überlegen ob ich mich bei der Wettervorhersage aufs bike traue.
> Hätte vielleicht doch am wp teilnehmen sollen


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. November 2013)

Also, ich muss doch erst um halb drei in Siegburg sein. Ich würde dann morgen um 10 in Köln starten und Richtung Wahner Heide fahren. Würde mich halt dann irgendwann ausklinken und nicht wieder zurück nach Köln fahren.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (1. Dezember 2013)

Meine Minirunde um den Decksteiner Weiher heute Mittag hat mir doch tatsächlich 3 erste Punkte im Winterpokal-Ranking gebracht und mir dadurch die Chance auf den Gesamtsieg erhalten...


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2013)

Hardtail, 2. Anlauf ... macht fett Laune 
Ich brauche  jetzt nur noch dickere Beine


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Dezember 2013)

Wie ich sehe waren am Lüderich die Bodenverhältnisse ähnlich cremig, wie die in Overath.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. Dezember 2013)

Man sieht in letzter Zeit so viele 29er und 27,5er dass die Reifen am Hardtail aussehen wie 24er....

Aber Laune macht das Gefährt sicher. Viel Spaß noch weiterhin...


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2013)

Lüderich war, selbst nach anhaltenderem Regen, wie immer nur in der Schneise mit dem Sprüngen modderig, sonst sehr gut fahrbar.
Der Rahmen ist auf 26" ausgelegt, aber da passen mit meiner Übersetzung dicke 27,5er rein. Irgendwann mal antesten. Zur Zeit liebäugel ich noch mit Riemenantrieb, mich schreckt nur der große Sprocket vorne - mind. 46 Zähne. Da ist bei meiner Fahrweise Ausetzung vorprogrammiert.
B-Boxx wäre cool, wenn es die mal gäbe.


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde im GG oder am Rhein heute ab 19:00? 
Tourabschluss bei Glühwein/-bier oder Feuerzangenbowle ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Dezember 2013)

Alternativprogramm zu BikeMikes Runde 
Ab ca. 18.00 Runde am Lüderich. Wer Lust hat....


----------



## Kuota58 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen BikeMike78

schade heut kann ich nicht , wo fährst den immer so los wenns am Rhein oder GG fährst?

lbg Kuota58


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Dezember 2013)

Pah - Lüderich! Da macht sich doch nur schmutzig. Mimimimi....

Kuota, ich starte immer in Köln-Raderberg. Ein guter und zentraler Treffpunkt für GG-Runden wäre z.B. das Geißbockheim. 
Am Rhein starte ich meistens an der Ecke Rheinuferstraße/Schönhauser.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich vergass MTB heisst bei dir Muttis Touren Bike


----------



## f4lkon (3. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich heute Abend noch Energie hab vllt. Ich wollte jetzt erst mal das super Wetter nutzen um ein paar kleinere Sachen im Valley mitzunehmen auf der Durchfahrt zum Lüderich. Es hat nicht zufällig noch jemand Zeit?


----------



## f4lkon (3. Dezember 2013)

So Wetter genossen und hab auch noch ein paar Körner für später. Falls du jetzt nicht eben 2 mal Golfplatz fahren möchtest bin ich dabei. Trimborn wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2013)

Golfplatz ist dicht.


----------



## f4lkon (3. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok danke. Letztens konnte man wenigstens noch am Gitter vorbei fahren.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Dezember 2013)

Wollte die selbe Runde wie letztes mal fahren. @Ferkelmann: Danke für die Info.
Dann fahren wir halt die Strasse am Golfplatz hoch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Lust und Zeit am Freitag? Hab da ganztägig frei.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. Dezember 2013)

nettes video, auch wenn´s werbung ist

[ame="http://vimeo.com/80894248"]Cotic Bikes Presents #26aintdead on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Komodo3000 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hagen, wie es der Zufall so will habe ich am Freitag ebenfalls Zeit. Was hast Du denn geplant?


----------



## BockAufBiken (4. Dezember 2013)

Zur Info: Golfplatz ist NICHT dicht. Das Tor ist zwar mit einer Kette verschlossen, ist aber nicht der einzige Durchweg.


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, geeennnaaaauuuuusssoooooooooo war ich am Sonntag auch auf dem Lüderich unterwegs 

BAB: Offiziell? Wenn ja, schreib nicht in Rätseln ...


----------



## BockAufBiken (4. Dezember 2013)

Ob man da offiziell durch darf weiss ich nicht. Ist halt eine Tür im Zaun (rechte Seite).
Aber von "oben" kommt man da doch auch auf das Gelände ohne Zaun o.Ä.
Solange mich da keiner anspricht fahre ich da weiter durch.

Der Bereich an der Halde oberhalb vom Golfplatz ist auch mit einem Bauzaun verschlossen. Da wurde aber extra ein Durchgang für Fussgänger, etc. hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin.
Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Richtung Overath oder so?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. Dezember 2013)

So ein schöner, längerer, flowiger Trail mit Kürvchen und Hüpfern fehlt mir noch in der Gegend...


----------



## gaggb (6. Dezember 2013)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen? Richtung Overath oder so?


 Welche Urhzeit ist angepeilt? ab 12 wäre Ich dabei...


----------



## flow0923 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hast ne whatsapp Nachricht


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2013)

Läuft heute Samstag was und wo und wann?
bitte für kurzfristiges Kontaktdaten via PN.
wäre super.bei mir machen alle wegen Krankheit oder Arbeit schlapp :-/


----------



## bansaiman (11. Dezember 2013)

Sach ma,ist hier nur noch tote Hose :-/ ?


----------



## BockAufBiken (11. Dezember 2013)

bei mir momentan ja. bin wegen krankheit ausser gefecht.


----------



## f4lkon (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin morgen Mittag unterwegs. Bin aber noch nicht sicher wohin ich fahre. Hätte bis 16 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## flow0923 (17. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend
Hat jemand am Donnerstag ab 18h Lust und Zeit eine Runde um den Lüderich zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hat sich für mich erledigt heute Abend.Mein Steuersatz hat sich festgefressen und rührt sich nicht mehr.Sorry.


----------



## flow0923 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen schonmal ein frohes Fest .


----------



## f4lkon (23. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest an alle hier!


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2013)

Nicht schlecht, selbst für einen Superhelden.
Innerhalb von 10 Minuten komplett umgezogen und beim Friseur gewesen...


----------



## f4lkon (27. Dezember 2013)

Falls ihr euch nicht den Filmfreitag anschaut.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Dezember 2013)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2013)

Dreht heute jemand eine Runde?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Januar 2014)

Wochenende (Sonntag) jemand auf schicken Trails unterwegs?
Laut Wetter-App soll es Sonntag zumindest schöner werden als Samstag.
Hier wären zwei Biker an einer gemütlichen AM-Runde interessiert....
Filthy Trails sind z.B. angeblich zu.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

Wieso sollen Filthys zu sein? laut deren FB Page ab morgen wieder auf, also nur am WE.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. Januar 2014)

Hatt morgen wer Lust auf ne Lüderich Runde? 
12:29 ab Trimbornstr oder gegen 12:45 am Freibad


----------



## gaggb (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## derAndre (4. Januar 2014)

Filthy hat jetzt doch durchgehend geöffnet. Lediglich der alte Eingang ist über die Wintermonate angesagt, was ja er gut ist ;-)


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Januar 2014)

Nope,

auf der facebook-Seite steht folgendes....ich lese daraus, dass nur immer am WE offen ist.


_IMPORTANT UPDATE: We have permission to stay OPEN during the weekends. THE NEW ENTRANCE WILL BE CLOSED UNTIL APRIL!!!! 

IF YOU WANT TO VISIT THE BIKEPARK, COME TO THE OLD ENTRANCE AT THE FOLLOWING ADRESS

Vilvertstraat 1
3650
Lanklaar
Belgium

We open the gates from 10h00 until 16h00._


----------



## Dice8 (4. Januar 2014)

Anmerkung zur großen Runde am bzw. um den Lüderich. Falls ihr Hellenthal hoch wollte dann versucht den linken Anstieg. Der rechte flachere Anstieg ist oben kurz vor Ende in der Linkskurve blockiert. Da liegt eine fette Tanne übern Weg und ist mit dem Bike nicht passierbar.


----------



## derAndre (6. Januar 2014)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Nope,
> 
> auf der facebook-Seite steht folgendes....ich lese daraus, dass nur immer am WE offen ist.
> 
> ...



Jaa, mit durchgehend meinte ich den ganzen Winter an den Wochenenden. Es schien eine Zeit lang das Styles die Toren zwischen Januar und April schließen müsste. Aber in der Zeit wird halt jetzt der alten Eingang wieder besetzt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre morgen Abend ne Runde am Lüderich. Startzeit 18.20 Uhr am Freibad. Wenn jemand Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (8. Januar 2014)

Kann heute leider doch nicht fahren....


----------



## f4lkon (12. Januar 2014)

Hehe eben am Lüderich gesehen.


----------



## Dice8 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß auch wo das ist.


----------



## flow0923 (12. Januar 2014)

Jep.Hab ich auch schon gesehen.Lustige Idee.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. Januar 2014)

Drehe morgen Abend ne Runde am Lüderich. Treffpunkt 18.20 Uhr am Freiband. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne melden. Falls mir was dazwischen kommt, schreib ich hier rein.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren geschmückten Baum am Lüderich.


----------



## f4lkon (15. Januar 2014)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Drehe morgen Abend ne Runde am Lüderich. Treffpunkt 18.20 Uhr am Freiband. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne melden. Falls mir was dazwischen kommt, schreib ich hier rein.



Donnerstags Abend muss ich leider arbeiten.



Dice8 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren geschmückten Baum am Lüderich.



Gibts ja gar nicht und der ist ja auch noch viel größer


----------



## quatschkopf (19. Januar 2014)

hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier angemeldet, wohne im Kölner Süden und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Heute zufällig im Grüngürtel unterwegs ist bei dem/denen ich mich anschließen könnte. Ich wollte gleich/Heute eine "Erkundungsrunde" fahren um mal die Stellen zu finden und einfach etwas die Sonne nutzen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren geschmückten Baum am Lüderich.




an dem bin ich gestern auch vorbeigefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo quatschkopf und herzlich willkommen.
Habe Deine Anfrage eben erst gesehen. Heute war ich aber sowieso nicht im GG unterwegs, sondern wir waren mit einigen Leuten in Wuppertal. Man sieht sich aber sicherlich demnächst mal auf einer Runde im Grüngürtel. Einfach mal den Thread hier im Blick behalten.


----------



## quatschkopf (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo BikeMike,
ja das werde ich tun. 
Bis vielleicht dann ganz bald schon


----------



## Uwe- (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

war einige Zeit nicht richtig oder nicht in Köln aktiv. Kann man mal mit Euch Biken?
Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn?

Liebe Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Dice8 (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Uwe. An deiner Stelle würde ich die Handynummer aus dem Post löschen. Das ist hier immerhin ein öffentlicher Threat den jeder lesen kann.


----------



## Uwe- (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Dice,
danke für den Tipp. Ich bin immer erst mal vertrauensvoll unterwegs, aber habe die Nummer sicherhaitshalber entfernt ;o)

LG

Uwe


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Uwe, ebenfalls herzlich willkommen. 

Hier im öffentlichen Thread verabreden wir uns meistens für spontane Feierabendrunden im Grüngürtel oder am Lüderich, aber auch für Bike-Ausflüge ins Umland am Wochenende. 
Im Grüngürtel kann natürlich jeder gerne mitfahren. 
Für Trailausflüge ins Bergische Land, Siebengebirge etc sollte eine gewisse Fahrtechnik und Erfahrung vorhanden sein, weil die Strecken dann stellenweise schon recht anspruchsvoll werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Micha,
vielen lieben Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich bin aber durchaus beanspruchbar ;o) Fahre schon mehrere Jahre MTB und auch wenn ich nicht der Technikkönig bin, komme ich überall runter (zur Not auf dem Hintern) Bin füher mit Gruppe im Königforst gefahren aber auch schon HoChiMinh Pfad und Wuppertal.

Mache mir eher Sorgen um die Fitness. Habe über den Jahreswechsel 2 Monate pausiert. Als ich am So mit Freunden gefahren bin habe ich festgestellt das Pause, Alkohol und Weihnachtsgans über die Feiertage richtig reingehauen haben ;o)

Bin bis vor 2 Monaten immer so 2 Std und 500 HM gefahren.

Liebe Grüße

Uwe


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2014)

Uwe- schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin bis vor 2 Monaten immer so 2 Std und 500 HM gefahren.
> [...]



Dieses Profil hat quasi die Standardrunde am Lüderich.


----------



## Steve122 (20. Januar 2014)

@Mike: Ich finde auch wir könnten mal wieder.


----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

Das klingt doch gut! Ich kenne die Runde am Lüderich nicht und würde mich dann sehr gerne anschließen. kann man hier in Köln 500 HM machen? Sagt doch einfach mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr dort fahrt, dann setze ich alles daran, dabei zu sein ;o)

Danke & LG

Uwe


----------



## Komodo3000 (21. Januar 2014)

@ Steve: Vieleicht ja schon am Donnerstagabend am Lüderich?

@ Uwe: Machbar ist alles. Musst halt nur die Hügelchen im Grüngürtel oft genug rauf und runter fahren.


----------



## Steve122 (21. Januar 2014)

@ Micha: Bin ab morgen in Hamburg beruflich, ab nächster Woche wieder. Auch gerne n Nightride.


----------



## flow0923 (23. Januar 2014)

Heute Abend ab 18.15 Nightride in Hoffnungstal.Wer Lust und entsprechende Ausrüstung hat (Lampe!!Schoner,Helm und Rad) Darf gern dazu stossen.Treffpunkt am Freibad.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Januar 2014)

Du hast den Lenker in deiner Aufzählung vergessen!


----------



## f4lkon (23. Januar 2014)

Wieso nur immer Donnerstags


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Januar 2014)

INFO:
Wir sind gestern auf unserem Nightride von dem Waldbesitzer / Pächter am Lüderich angesprochen worden in Bezug auf das befahren des Waldes in der Dunkelheit. Der gute Mann hat uns sehr freundlich gebeten dies mit Rücksicht auf das Wild nicht mehr zu tun. Das würde nicht speziell nur für Maler sagen, sondern generell für allen Waldbesuchern.
Da der Herr ja den einen oder anderen gebauten Trail in seinem Wald duldet, könnte man ihm da ja auch ein Stück entgegen kommen.
Es muss aber jeder selber wissen was er macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (24. Januar 2014)

Alternativ könnte man auch nächstes mal einen Nightride in Lohmar/Heide machen. Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie HCM, K-Grube und rund um die Talsperre könnte man fahren.


----------



## Steve122 (24. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Du hast den Lenker in deiner Aufzählung vergessen!


----------



## köllefornia (28. Januar 2014)

Fährt zufällig jemand aus dem Kölner Raum ein Canyon Torque EX oder YT Noton, so dass man mal bei einer Ründe im Kölner Umland ein paar Probemeter drehen könnte?


----------



## flow0923 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte nur ein 2011 Noton im Angebot.Kannst dich bei Bedarf gern mal draufsetzen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre ein Torque FR von 2011. Hat eine sehr ähnliche Geo zum 2014er EX Modell. Können uns bei Bedarf gerne mal im Grüngürtel treffen.


----------



## köllefornia (28. Januar 2014)

Das wäre top, schwanke aktuell zwischen den beiden Rädern, da wäre ein Ansehen sicher hilfreich.


----------



## Dice8 (28. Januar 2014)

Jonas?


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Januar 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> ... da wäre ein Ansehen sicher hilfreich.



Na also meines ist auf jeden Fall schon mal schöner als Flos.


----------



## köllefornia (29. Januar 2014)

Ja genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (29. Januar 2014)

Schön ist Gott sei dank ein relativ weiter Begriff der viel Spielraum für Spekulationen aller Art lässt!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Ja genau.



köllefornia: 1
flow0923: 0


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Jonas?


----------



## Dice8 (29. Januar 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


>



Köllefornia = Jonas?


----------



## köllefornia (29. Januar 2014)

Ja


----------



## f4lkon (29. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour tagsüber mogen oder Freitag? Ich würde von Köln Brück starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (30. Januar 2014)

Muss leider arbeiten, Sonntag wollte ich eine Runde fahren.


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Januar 2014)

Diese Studenten. Tagsüber unter der Woche... tztztz


----------



## f4lkon (30. Januar 2014)

So langsam nervts aber allein zu fahren  Morgens lerne ich meist für die Klausuren und ab Mittags gehts dann los  Überlegt es euch. Evtl. fühlt ihr euch morgen bei angesagten 7 Sonnenstunden auch zu schlapp zum arbeiten  Ich fahr auf jeden Fall und ein paar hübsche Trails + evtl. paar blaue Flecken sind auch immer dabei


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Februar 2014)

Bin ab Eins am Lüderich.


----------



## DrHossa (2. Februar 2014)

Ich bin Donnerstag Mittag unterwegs..
ca. 12 Uhr


----------



## Dice8 (9. Februar 2014)

Falls wer Lust hat wir treffen uns heute um halb zwei am Geißbockheim für eine gemütliche GG Runde.


----------



## f4lkon (15. Februar 2014)

Noch jemand der heute spontan Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour mit neuen Trails hat?


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Februar 2014)

Was heißt denn mit neuen Trails? Wo möchtest Du denn fahren?


----------



## f4lkon (15. Februar 2014)

In die H4rdt. Ich denke die knackigen Trails kennen dort nur die wenigsten. Ich starte ab Brück.


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Februar 2014)

Ah, alles klar! Wird mir zeitlich leider zu viel heute. Ich drehe vielleicht am Nachmittag noch ein Ründchen durch den GG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe- (15. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre dabei Kann ab 14 Uhr irgendwo sein. Wäre zum ersten Mal dabei.
017631188668


----------



## f4lkon (15. Februar 2014)

Ok. Dann um 2 in Brück am Parkplatz zum Wildwechsel


----------



## Uwe- (15. Februar 2014)

OK gerne, aber nimm bitte meine Ne mit. War seit 7 Jahren nicht mehr am WW.


----------



## Uwe- (15. Februar 2014)

Zum Wildwechsel fahre ich Brück oder Moitzfeld ab? Glaube Moitzfeld und dann rechts wenn ich von Köln komme, oder?


----------



## f4lkon (15. Februar 2014)

Ist die Nummer korrekt? Mir hat eben jemand geantwortet, dass ich mich wohl vertippt habe. Du kannst mir auch ne pn schicken und musst es nicht offfentlich posten


----------



## f4lkon (15. Februar 2014)

Schau mal in deinen Posteingang  Bis gleich.


----------



## Uwe- (15. Februar 2014)

Sorry, dass Kölsch gestern ist mir wohl nicht bekomme!
Jetzt noch mal: 0176 311 88 778
Stehe voll im Stau vor der Zoobrücke.
Hier ist alles dicht - werde leider nicht pünktlich sein


----------



## köllefornia (16. Februar 2014)

Würde Montag gegen Nachmittag eine Runde drehen, Ort flexibel, noch jemand am Start?


----------



## f4lkon (17. Februar 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Würde Montag gegen Nachmittag eine Runde drehen, Ort flexibel, noch jemand am Start?



Ich denke ich würde gleich auch noch ein Ründchen drehen. Wenn du lust hast kannst du ja zu mir kommen. Aus welcher Richtung kommst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (17. Februar 2014)

Starte gerade in Altenberg und werde dort ein paarmal die Trails fahren.


----------



## f4lkon (20. Februar 2014)

Heute mittag noch jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Februar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Heute mittag noch jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


Setz' doch 'nen Termin ins LMB.


Ach ja, findet ja niemand mehr ...


Na, dann fahr' ich jetzt mal direkt 'ne Runde ... 


_(So, mal wieder Dampf abgelassen auf dieses neumodische profitorientierte Endorserforum.  )_


----------



## f4lkon (20. Februar 2014)

LMB nutze ich gar nicht mehr. Ich schreibe dann lieber direkt in den jeweiligen Thread. Das Design stört mich jetzt nicht so, weil ich eh Greasemonkey, Noscript und Adblock und auf dem Handy Tapatalk nutze.


----------



## f4lkon (23. Februar 2014)

Heute jemand dabei?


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2014)

Würde heute fahren, noch keine Ahnung wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. Februar 2014)

Ich überlege noch ob ich mir die Bahnfahrt Richtung Solingen antue. Die 17km nach Altenberg mit dem Rad fahre oder Hardt/lüderich fahre. Altenberg ist Sonntags aber nervig.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2014)

PN


----------



## köllefornia (4. März 2014)

Moinsen, 
jemand zufällig mit einem " cane creek double barrel air"-Dämpfer aus dem Raum Köln unterwegs, der mir am Wochenende unterwegs mal bei den Einstellungen helfen kann?


----------



## köllefornia (14. März 2014)

Am Samstag Lüderich?


----------



## f4lkon (14. März 2014)

So bin jetzt auch wieder halbwegs heile ausm Bikeurlaub zurück. Hätte am Samstag auch lust auf eine Tour. Wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## köllefornia (14. März 2014)

Dachte so an mittags, nach dem Frühstück. Insgesamt keine lange Tour, dann vielleicht 4-5 mal auf den Lüderich und den Trail dort hinab. Der macht Freude.


----------



## f4lkon (14. März 2014)

Du willst 4 mal die Talfahrt fahren? Mittags um 12?


----------



## köllefornia (14. März 2014)

So gegen 12 starten. Ein paar mal hoch und wieder runter. Bin da flexibel


----------



## f4lkon (14. März 2014)

OK, 4 mal Talfahrt wär mir auch zu langweilig. Ich würde mit der Bahn fahren und wäre so 11:50 am Freibad.


----------



## bansaiman (15. März 2014)

Wichtig!
Bitte,auch wenn jemand nicht regelmäßig ins Siebengebirge fährt,diese Petition unterschreiben!

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (15. März 2014)

@köllefornia: bleibt es bei heute? ich müsste eine Bahn später nehmen, weil die um 11:29 heute nicht an der Trimbornstraße hält. Wäre dann so 12:20 am Freibad.


----------



## köllefornia (15. März 2014)

Passt gut. Bis gleich


----------



## f4lkon (15. März 2014)

Bin jetzt da. Bring ne regen Jacke mit.


----------



## köllefornia (15. März 2014)

Fahre nochmal hoch. Wo biste?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. März 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Wichtig!
> Bitte,auch wenn jemand nicht regelmäßig ins Siebengebirge fährt,diese Petition unterschreiben!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern




2x erledigt


----------



## bansaiman (15. März 2014)

Wer hat Montag frei und Lust zeitig loszulegen in Overath, Lderich, Altenberg oder Ähnlichem?
Komme aus Bonn und habe eigentlich nicht unbedingt Lust auf Venusberg oder Siebengebirge ;-)
Wäre, wenn derjenige einen Platz im Wagen frei hat, auch nicht Solingen etc gegenüber abgeneigt


----------



## köllefornia (18. März 2014)

Montag leider nicht, aber Dienstag ab Mittag.


----------



## köllefornia (25. März 2014)

Heute jemand dabei?


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. März 2014)

Heute nicht, aber morgen Nachmittag (Mittwoch) fahre ich eine Runde durch den Grüngürtel. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2014)

Heute jemand im GG unterwegs? Ich würde in etwa einer Stunde in Zollstock Richtung Stadion starten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. März 2014)

Ich würde morgen Nachmittag fahren, egal wo.


----------



## bansaiman (28. März 2014)

HI,

wer hat denn zwischen Mittwoch-Freitag Zeit für ein Ründchen und wann und wo ginge es?


----------



## JanAcc (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hat morgen jemand Interesse an einer Trail-Runde? Austragungsort flexibel


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. März 2014)

Wäre dabei


----------



## köllefornia (28. März 2014)

Starte morgen auch am Vormittag. Denke Richtung Altenberg oder mal wieder am Lüderich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanAcc (29. März 2014)

Würde so um 12 Uhr vom Freibad Hoffnungsthal aus starten. Wer will klingt sich ein.


----------



## f4lkon (29. März 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> wer hat denn zwischen Mittwoch-Freitag Zeit für ein Ründchen und wann und wo ginge es?


Da ich für das nächste halbe Jahr in Niedersachsen bin, hab ich wenn überhaupt nur am WE Zeit. Studium geht einfach zu schnell rum


----------



## gaggb (3. April 2014)

Moin! Ist jemand heute so ab 18 uhr unterwegs? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## flow0923 (3. April 2014)

Ich werd Samstag früh um 8.24 vom HBF zum Lüderich fahren.Wird eine flotte Runde mit den üblichen Trails.Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Beach90 (4. April 2014)

fährst du mit der Bahn dahin? Wollte immer mal die Ecke kennenlernen


----------



## köllefornia (4. April 2014)

Wenn zu wenig Wind am Samstag, bin ich dabei. Um wieviel Uhr Treffpunkt?


----------



## flow0923 (4. April 2014)

Jep fahre mit der Bahn um 8.24h vom HBF.Falls es Dauerregen gibt würde ich allerdings aussetzten.
Für die Autofahrer: Am Freibad in Hoffnungstal ist ein Parkplatz.Da können wir uns treffen.


----------



## flow0923 (4. April 2014)

Uhrzeit dann gegen 8.45h


----------



## köllefornia (5. April 2014)

Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## !Conny! (6. April 2014)

Hey, bin bis dato stiller Mitleser gewesen. Werde gegen halb eins mit der Bahn nach Hoffnungsthal fahren und am Lüderich touren. Evtl Danach noch nach Forsbach und ein wenig Luft unter die Reifen bekommen, das wird aber meine noch nicht vorhandene Kondition entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (6. April 2014)

Dann sieht man sich dort, starte gerade Richtung Lindlar, um dort den Pumptrack mal auszuprobieren und werde am Rückweg noch ein wenig am Lüderich fahren gehen.


----------



## flow0923 (8. April 2014)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt fahren gaggb und ich am Donnerstag ab 18.00h eine Runde übern Lüderich.Wer Lust hat kommt mit,wer nicht ....der nicht.


----------



## flow0923 (9. April 2014)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Falls das Wetter mitspielt fahren gaggb und ich am Donnerstag ab 18.00h eine Runde übern Lüderich.Wer Lust hat kommt mit,wer nicht ....der nicht.


Ist also noch jemand dabei?


----------



## köllefornia (9. April 2014)

Wenn ich zeitig die Arbeit verlassen kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## flow0923 (9. April 2014)

Ok.18.00h am Freibad ist Abfahrt.


----------



## köllefornia (10. April 2014)

Passt. Bis gleich


----------



## radler83 (11. April 2014)

Hey Leute,

bin vor kurzem neu nach Köln gezogen und so langsam sollte mein Bike mal den Keller verlassen! Welche Touren hier in der Umgebung könnt ihr empfehlen?
Lese immer wieder "Lüderich"... wieviele hm sind das pro Runde?

Nico


----------



## Shore2 (11. April 2014)

Moin. Ich komme aus Bremen und bin neu hier nach Much gezogen, das liegt bei Siegburg, und würde mich freuen wenn es ein paar Biker gibt die Lust haben mir hier in der Gegend ein paar Trails oder schöne Stellen zu zeigen oder mir sagen wo ich welche finden könnte.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. April 2014)

Die klassische Lüderichrunde würde ich auf etwa 600hm und rund 20km schätzen. Ist nach Belieben erweiterbar mit Königsforst oder Heimfahrt über Wahner Heide und Rheinufer nach Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (12. April 2014)

Heute ab 14:30 / 15:00, entweder Lüderich, oder Altenberg. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2014)

Muss leider arbeiten. 
Morgen hätte ich aber ab ca 15:00 Zeit für eine Runde. Am liebsten Overath oder Lüderich. 
Ich möchte aber mit dem dicken Bike fahren und den neuen 1x10 Antrieb testen. Abschnittsweises Schieben und geringe Schnittgeschwindigkeit also nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## köllefornia (12. April 2014)

Hehe. Sehr schön. Morgen muss ich leider wieder arbeiten.


----------



## radler83 (14. April 2014)

Danke @BikeMike78.

Ich bin über Ostern nicht in Kölle, aber das Wochenende danach (26./27. April) plane ich eine Tour, z.B. am Lüderich. Freue mich immer über Mitfahrer!


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. April 2014)

Immer gerne. Wir sind auch recht häufig auf eine lockere Feierabendrunde im Grüngürtel unterwegs. Wäre ja nett, wenn man sich mal kennenlernen würde.


----------



## köllefornia (14. April 2014)

Drehe heute vormittag eine spontane Runde in Altenberg, falls jemand frei und Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (14. April 2014)

Heute leider nein, aber morgen habe ich frei und würde unter Umständen was starten.


----------



## flow0923 (22. April 2014)

Donnerstag solls wieder zum Lüderich gehen. Ab etwa 18h.Wetter erstmal egal. Jemand Lust?


----------



## haari (23. April 2014)

nabend - wasser läuft gerade ab und morgen vormittag gehts nach altenberg! jemand dabei?

10:30 für ne tour am thomashof


----------



## köllefornia (23. April 2014)

War gerade dort, alles schön trocken. Wäre Freitag dabei, morgen leider arbeiten.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. April 2014)

Moin,

wo startet ihr denn meist und wo enden eure Touren?
Wie viele Km/Hm?

Dann würd ich mein Bike evt. mal mitnehmen in meine Kölner Wohnung und kann auch mal unter der Woche fahren, statt am We nur in der Heimat 

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## radler83 (24. April 2014)

Hi,

ja, würde mich auch interessieren. Wo ist der beste Start für die Tour am Lüderich und wie kommt man hin? Gibt es eine gute Bahnverbindung?

Danke!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. April 2014)

Ich kombiniere eine Tour zum Lüderich meist mit dem Königsforst und dann übers VoH zum Lüderich hoch.

Sind dann ab der Schmitzebud in Rath, hin und zurück, 41km & 550hm


----------



## flow0923 (24. April 2014)

Also die Rund heute Abend startet um ca.18h am Freibad Hoffnungsthal.Zu erreichen mit der RB 25 Richtung Meinerzhagen Haltestelle Hoffnungsthal.Falls jemand dazustoßen möchte,die Runde heute wird ca.20km und 600hm haben mit der Option auf Rücktour nach Köln.Wer also Lust hat.


----------



## radler83 (25. April 2014)

@*flow0923*

Hast du zufällig eine gute Beschreibung für die 600hm Tour? Evtl. sogar in GPS? Oder ist das gut zu finden? Ich war noch nie in der Gegend 

Danke dir!


----------



## radler83 (27. April 2014)

Hehe.... die Kicker sind ja ganz gut versteckt. In der Gegend lohnt sich der Helm ;-) Vermute mal, in dem frisch gerodeten Waldstück weiter unten nahe Fluss waren noch mehr gebaute Dinger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. April 2014)

Hi,

ich hab vemutlich ab nächster Woche ein Zweitrad, welches ich in meine Kölner Wohnung mitnehmen kann, dann wär ich bei der einen oder anderen Tour dabei.

Wie sieht denn euer Pensum und Ausrüstung aus? Macht ihr Forstwege mit ein paar Trails oder mehr Abfahrtsgeballer mit Integralhelm?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## flow0923 (27. April 2014)

radler83 schrieb:


> @*flow0923*
> 
> Hast du zufällig eine gute Beschreibung für die 600hm Tour? Evtl. sonötign GPS? Oder ist das gut zu finden? Ich war noch nie in der Gegend
> 
> Danke dir!


Ich geb ungern genaue Details in öffentlichen Threads raus aber du kannst dich wie gesagt jederzeit gern mal anschließen wenn eine Tour ansteht.


Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab vemutlich ab nächster Woche ein Zweitrad, welches ich in meine Kölner Wohnung mitnehmen kann, dann wär ich bei der einen oder anderen Tour dabei.
> 
> ...


Willkommen im Thread. Wie weiter oben schon steht sind die Standartrunden am Lüderich ca.20km und 600hm stark.Fullface ist nicht unbedingt nötig, auch wenn das jeder selbst entscheiden sollte.
ich will am Dienstag gegen 18.00h in Hoffnungsthal starten.Wenn also jemand mitkommen will , nur zu!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. April 2014)

Hi,

kannst du mir sagen, wie ich am besten (ohne PKW) von Köln-Ehrenfeld zum "Lüderich" komme? Kenne mich da garnicht aus.

Danke!


----------



## köllefornia (27. April 2014)

29.04.14 17:14 - 29.04.14 17:46 (32Min)
Ausgangspunkt: Ehrenfeld, Bf Ehrenfeld von Gleis 1

17:14 Einsteigen in
S-Bahn S-Bahn S13 Troisdorf, Troisdorf Bf

17:29 Aussteigen
Gremberghoven, Frankfurter Str. von Gleis 2

17:34 Einsteigen in
Zug R-Bahn RB25 Meinerzhagen

17:46 Aussteigen
Hoffnungsthal, Hoffnungsthal Bf von Gleis 2

Ziel erreicht


----------



## radler83 (28. April 2014)

Danke für die Einladung, flow0923!
Wie sehen deine / eure Pläne kommenden Donnerstag aus? Da ist Feiertag und ich hätte Lust etwas zu machen!

@Bierschinken.
Ich bin zum Köln HBF und dann mit dem RB25 nach Hoffnungsthal. Kostet pro Richtung mit Fahrradkarte 3,80 + 2,80 = 6,60 Euro.


----------



## Oldzchool (3. Mai 2014)

Tach auch!

Ich bin neu im Forum und wollte mal fragen ob einer bock hat heute Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen (Lüderich). Ich komme aus Bensberg .

~O


----------



## köllefornia (3. Mai 2014)

Wollte gegen 17:00 +/- noch eine Runde drehen. Entweder Lüderixh oder Altenberg.


----------



## radler83 (3. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich werd morgen (Sonntag) ein, zwei Runden drehen. Noch jemand?

Grüße


----------



## radler83 (4. Mai 2014)

Heute waren ja einige am Lüderich unterwegs.... 
Kennt sich jemand im Königsforst aus? Ist das vergleichbar mit Lüderich? Gibt es da eher mehr oder weniger Trails / Kicker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (4. Mai 2014)

Eher nicht. Ist beinahe flach


----------



## Oldzchool (5. Mai 2014)

Wie köllefornia schon sagte. Es ist eher flach. Viel Waldautobahn. Ab und an mal ein kleinerer eher technischer Trail. Kicker gibt es keine.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## radler83 (5. Mai 2014)

Mh, wo sind denn dann in der Gegend die interessanten Trails?  Oder muss man bis Winterberg fahren


----------



## Oldzchool (5. Mai 2014)

Das einzige was mir da einfällt ist westlich vom lüderich  auf der anderen Seite vin der Sülz. Dort in dem Stück vom Königsforst gibt es einige vereinzelte Trails. Meist recht kurz aber spaßig. Die kann man gut in ne Runde mit einbauen 

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_217 using Tapatalk


----------



## flow0923 (5. Mai 2014)

radler83 schrieb:


> Mh, wo sind denn dann in der Gegend die interessanten Trails?  Oder muss man bis Winterberg fahren


Overath ist auch immer einen Besuch wert.Da hats ein paar mehr Trails die sich gut verbinden lassen.


----------



## flow0923 (6. Mai 2014)

Kommt jemand morgen Abend ab ca.18h auf eine Runde zum Lüderich?
Bei entsprechender Witterung wollte ich dann mit dem Rad zurück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radler83 (6. Mai 2014)

Sorry, keine Zeit.
Am Wochenende gerne!


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Mai 2014)

Morgen geht's bei mir leider auch nicht.


----------



## flow0923 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich vertage das ganze auch eher Richtung Wochenende.


----------



## flow0923 (18. Mai 2014)

Morgen Abend ab 18h geht's wieder zum Lüderich und bei Bedarf auch nach Overath.Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## gaggb (18. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei

Gesendet von meinem HTC One XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komodo3000 (18. Mai 2014)

Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber am Mittwoch hätte ich frei und würde gerne endlich mal den Emser Bikepark testen. Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. Mai 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber am Mittwoch hätte ich frei und würde gerne endlich mal den Emser Bikepark testen. Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust?



Muss leider arbeiten
Aber wenn du da warst sag mal wie es war. Ist ja ein wenig näher als Stromberg


----------



## köllefornia (20. Mai 2014)

Schade, muss leider auch arbeiten. Habe ich auch noch auf meiner Liste. Plane für den Feiertag am Donnerstag in der nächsten Woche


----------



## Oldzchool (2. Juni 2014)

Heute jemand spontan Lust ne runde am Lüderich zu drehen? So gegen 17 18 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (2. Juni 2014)

Morgen wollten paar Leute nach Altenberg! Ab Mülheimer Brücke....wenn jemand Bock hat! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matiaz03 (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, fährt am Samstag jemand nach Altenberg? Habe mich hier noch nicht kund getan, fahre aber einigermaßen regelmäßig hinterm Militärringgürtel Enduro, v.a. springe ich gern, insofern möglich ... Nur alleine ists halt manchmal etwas langweilig und auch ein bisschen gefährlich ... Viele schöne Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Matthias und herzlich willkommen. 
An diesem WE bin ich leider nicht bikenderweise unterwegs. Vielleicht geht es am Montag nach Stromberg.

Wenn Du aber häufiger im äußeren Grüngürtel unterwegs bist und Dich an den bekannten Spielplätzen rumtreibst, wird man sich bestimmt früher oder später mal über den Weg rollen.


----------



## JanAcc (9. Juni 2014)

VORSICHT! 

Talfahrt ist von nem umgestürzten Baum direkt hinter der S-Kurve mit Anlieger blockiert. Vorsicht ist geboten, da man den Baum erst recht spät sieht und man da ja auch eher recht viel Speed drauf hat...


----------



## JanAcc (9. Juni 2014)




----------



## matiaz03 (10. Juni 2014)

Hey Micha, dann achte ich mal auf den Fahrer mit dem Canyon  Viele schöne Grüße und danke für die Antwort! Matthias


----------



## flow0923 (10. Juni 2014)

Kommt jemand am Donnerstag Abend mit zum Lüderich?


----------



## Oldzchool (10. Juni 2014)

Wann circa? Wäre dabei


----------



## flow0923 (11. Juni 2014)

Sorry ich muss passen.Die Arbeit sagt das sie mich Morgen gern länger da hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (12. Juni 2014)

Will zufällig jemand am Samstag nach Winterberg und braucht eine Mitfahrgelegeneheit oder umgekehrt? Ich würde gerne früh (zwischen 8:00 und 9:00 Uhr) los, bin aber kompromissbereit ;-)


----------



## cantankerous (21. Juni 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen oder übermorgen was Wiedereinsteigergeeignetes oder es nicht so schlimm ist, wenn ich ab und an mal berghoch schiebe?


----------



## flow0923 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Morgen Abend geht's wieder zum Lüderich.18h am Freibad geht's los.


----------



## sp247 (24. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Video von einer Tour im Bergischen / Rund um Altenberg.


----------



## cantankerous (24. Juni 2014)

Britti Trail rockt


----------



## köllefornia (25. Juni 2014)

Heute jemand dabei? Altenberg/ lüderich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Juni 2014)

Leider keine Zeit.


----------



## köllefornia (28. Juni 2014)

Fahre heute gegen Mittag nach Altenberg, noch jemand dort?


----------



## assbad (28. Juni 2014)

Die Bäume an der Tal fahrt habe ich mit meinem Bruder kurz nach dem Sturm entfernt. Besteht also keine Gefahr mehr.


----------



## flow0923 (28. Juni 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Fahre heute gegen Mittag nach Altenberg, noch jemand dort?


Schade ich hätte Zeit gehabt.Zu spät gesehen und jetzt hat sichs wohl erledigt wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue.


----------



## köllefornia (30. Juni 2014)

Morgen (Dienstag) wieder.


----------



## gaggb (26. Juli 2014)

Es ist aber still hier geworden! Ich wollte morgen so ab 10 ein paar Runden am Lüderich drehen, Jemand dabei? Oder ist Jemand woanders unterwegs wo ich mich anschließen kann?


----------



## köllefornia (26. Juli 2014)

Werden morgen Mittag entweder zum lüderich, oder Altenberg. Gerne anschließen


----------



## gaggb (26. Juli 2014)

köllefornia schrieb:


> Morgen (Dienstag) wieder.


Cool, Treffpunkt?


----------



## sp247 (28. Juli 2014)

Und wieder mal ein kleines Video uas dem Bergischen Lande.


----------



## jenzz (5. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin öfters WE im rechtsrheinischen unterwegs, da ich aber in Raderthal wohne würd ich auch gerne wissen wo man in der Nähe mal eine spaßige Feierabernd- oder Morgenrunde drehen kann, deshalb würd mich interessieren wo das:



matiaz03 schrieb:


> hinterm Militärringgürtel Enduro


 


BikeMike78 schrieb:


> äußeren Grüngürtel...bekannten Spielplätzen


 
denn wohl sein könnte? Vielleicht mag mir ja jemand einen Tip geben (per PN?), schließe mich aber auch gerne mal als Mitfahrer bei einer Runde an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (5. August 2014)

Heute jemand dabei? Wollte mal overath erkunden, alternativ Lüderich


----------



## f4lkon (5. August 2014)

wann wolltest du los?


----------



## Oldzchool (18. August 2014)

Ist Heute jemand für eine spontane Runde am Lüderich zu motivieren?


----------



## köllefornia (19. August 2014)

Morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Oldzchool (20. August 2014)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. August 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag eine gemütliche, lockere Runde Lüderich,
Treffpunkt 14:30 am Freibad.


----------



## Oldzchool (31. August 2014)

Tach zusammen.

Nächstes Wochenende ist ja das Enduro-One Event in Wipperfürth. Ich würde da ganz gerne hinfahren und evtl. auch daran teilnehmen. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse? Wäre cool


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. September 2014)

Morgen, Donnerstag den 04.09., machen wir eine Trailrunde in Altenberg. Bei Interesse 17:00 Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Schöllerhof. 
Teilweise wird es steil und rutschig - Protektoren sind also nicht von Nachteil. 

Am Montag, den 15.09. geht's nach Winterberg.


----------



## köllefornia (17. September 2014)

Heute jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2014)

Ich fahre gleich nach Forsbach+Lüderich und ggf. nach Overath weiter.


----------



## f4lkon (2. Oktober 2014)

Drehe heute gegen Mittag ein Ründchen. Schaue bis 1 noch hier rein.


----------



## Oldzchool (3. Oktober 2014)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde? So Mittags/Früher Nachmittag


----------



## köllefornia (15. Oktober 2014)

Drehe heute nachmittag eine Runde in Altenberg, fallss jemand Lust und Zeit hat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (26. Oktober 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene: 13:30 am Freibad Hoffnungsthal


----------



## flow0923 (2. Januar 2015)

Tag zusammen und frohes Neues.
Geht Morgen irgendwer irgendwo fahren? Ich würde ansonsten ins 7G fahren.Start gegen 9h denk ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantankerous (10. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen eine lockere Tour zu fahren? Lüderich, Hoffnungstal, Grüngürtel...egal, bin dabei...


----------



## köllefornia (16. Januar 2015)

Starte heute Mittag eine Runde in Altenberg, falls jemand Zeit / Lust hat.


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Januar 2015)

Starte in etwa einer Stunde zu einer Runde im Grüngürtel. Falls sich spontan jemand anschließen möchte  - gerne.


----------



## köllefornia (31. Januar 2015)

Heute gegen Mittag, wenn der Schnee ausbleibt, drehe ich eine Runde. Ziel steht noch nicht fest, ggf. Lüderich / Altenberg, falls noch jemand Zeit / Lust hat.


----------



## Ertlif (15. Februar 2015)

moin moin,

wir sind eine kleine Gruppe, kommen aus aachen/Eifel, fahren gerne enduro touren, mit technik schwerpunkt, verbocktes gelände ist gerne gesehen, auch keine angst vor HM. 

Wir würden uns gerne mal einer oder mehreren Touren anschliessen, bieten umgekehrt gleiches an.

würde mich über ein paar reaktionen freuen!


----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo und willkommen. Der Thread hier ist leider etwas eingeschlafen, aber das wird hoffentlich mit Frühlingsbeginn wieder etwas besser werden. Unsere Gruppe fährt meistens in der Gegend rund um Altenberg und im Siebengebirge. Aber auch Eifeltouren rund um Nideggen stehen ab und zu an. Ich melde mich hier mal, wenn wieder etwas geplant ist.


----------



## tommy2015 (20. März 2015)

Nabend zusammen !
Bin Anfänger mit 27.5Mtb HT wollt mal hören ob jemand interesse hat im laufe der nächsten woche treffen z.b. BreuerBikebahnhof /LongerrichS-Bahnhof um von dort ne kleine lockere tour zu starten !! Bin jetzt am WE mit meiner freundin unterwegs und in der Woche hätte ich dann mal mehr zeit für Offroad.
ps. die tour am und um den grüngürtel st das in lindenthal wo auch der tierpark ist und der see wo man mit den Roten Paddelböötchen fahren kann?! 

mfg und meldet euch mal Kölner ) 
gruss tommy aus köln nippes


----------



## freebob (20. März 2015)

tommy2015 schrieb:


> ps. die tour am und um den grüngürtel st das in lindenthal wo auch der tierpark ist und der see wo man mit den Roten Paddelböötchen fahren kann?!


Von da aus würde ich eher über den Militärring rüber, da kann man vom Adenauer Weiher bis runter zum Bonner Verteiler, alles durchgehend Wald und Wiese. Und da gibts auch ein paar Wege am Rand die nicht ganz so überfüllt sind.


----------



## tommy2015 (20. März 2015)

Stimmt total vergessen  man kann ja quasi von Startpunkt Longerrich S-Bahnhof richtung Bocklemünd fahren das geht ja durch bis hinten BonnerVerteiler. Oder von wo aus meinst du jetzt genau ?? vom Longerricher Bahnhof in richtung Bocklemünd ? oder von dem Tierpark aus in richtung (wohin?)
kommst du auch hier aus der Ecke ?? kannst du mir da noch so paar gemütliche schöne Touren nennen die nicht unbedingt direkt an der strasse liegen also will weg vom Auto verkehr  ! 

mfg Tommy


----------



## noocelo (20. März 2015)

tommy2015 schrieb:


> (...) mfg undgruss tommy aus köln nippes


... gruß zurück. aus nippsch.  ich melde mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (21. März 2015)

tommy2015 schrieb:


> Stimmt total vergessen  man kann ja quasi von Startpunkt Longerrich S-Bahnhof richtung Bocklemünd fahren das geht ja durch bis hinten BonnerVerteiler. Oder von wo aus meinst du jetzt genau ?? vom Longerricher Bahnhof in richtung Bocklemünd ? oder von dem Tierpark aus in richtung (wohin?)
> kommst du auch hier aus der Ecke ?? kannst du mir da noch so paar gemütliche schöne Touren nennen die nicht unbedingt direkt an der strasse liegen also will weg vom Auto verkehr  !
> 
> mfg Tommy



Ich finde, die schönsten Strecken zum radeln befinden sich in dem Teil des Gürtels vom Stadion bis hin zum Bonner Verteiler ganz im Süden. Immer westlich, bzw. südlich vom Militärring aus. 
Fahr da einfach mal einige Touren und Du wirst Dich schnell auskennen, so umfangreich ist das Gebiet ja nicht. Einige Hügelchen gibt es dort auch. Man kann also sogar einige hm machen, wenn man mehrmals rauf und runter fährt. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Ich bin im GG oft zu einer schnellen Feierabendrunde unterwegs.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. März 2015)

Leider werden die wenigen "spannenden" Möglichkeiten aber auch immer wieder platt gemacht....


----------



## tommy2015 (21. März 2015)

@noocelo wenn du die woche mal zeit hast für ne runde sag bescheid machen wir nen treffpunkt aus und schauen wo es lang geht bzw wenn du ne runde kennst dann schließ ich mich gern an! 

@BikeMike78 hab mal deine videos geschaut du bist ja eher mit nem fully unterwegs und ich bin auf nem HT unterwegs. Und so schnell und gut wie du durch die trails fährst bin ich leider noch nicht ! würd mich freuen wenn mir bisschen was zeigen kannst fahrtechnik trails hier im kölner grüngürtel ! kannst doch gern melden würd mich freuen


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. März 2015)

Tommy, im GG ist ein Hardtail eigentlich ideal. Wir können gerne demnächst mal eine gemeinsame Runde drehen. 
Schreib du am besten auch mal hier rein, wenn du fahren gehst.


----------



## köllefornia (22. März 2015)

Heute Altenberg, falls wer Lust hat.sonne kommt gerade raus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (22. März 2015)

Zu spät, hab bereits die "Tour de France" zur und auf und um die Glessener Höhe hinter mir. 33km, 500HM, 3 Std.


----------



## tommy2015 (23. März 2015)

also bin zurzeit eher vormittags unterwegs wenn  !! und weekend mit der freundin !! also wenn vormittags zeit und lust hat jemand köln unsicher zu machen gerne melden !!


----------



## matiaz03 (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung, warum und wie und von wem die Strecke am Adenauer Weiher zerstört wurde? Es sieht irgendwie nicht nach Maschinen oder Wladarbeitern, eher nach "Hand-Anlegen" aus.


----------



## 123disco (25. März 2015)

matiaz03 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand zufällig eine Ahnung, warum und wie und von wem die Strecke am Adenauer Weiher zerstört wurde? Es sieht irgendwie nicht nach Maschinen oder Wladarbeitern, eher nach "Hand-Anlegen" aus.


Die Bike-Spielwiesen werden regelmäßig von der Stadt zerstört!? Warum ist mir auch nicht klar... Bestimmt so ein VersicherungsDing.

Die Strecke am Berg war neulich komplett mit Bäumen zugelegt, alle Sprünge zerfahren oder weggeschaufelt.
Es waren nun aber schon wieder eifrige Kollegen am bauen..daher sieht das Zwischenstadium vielleicht so "Hand-gemacht" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiaz03 (25. März 2015)

ah! wirklich, die stadt? regelmäßig?


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. März 2015)

Sprechen wir vom Adenauer Weiher oder vom Kalscheurer Weiher?
Vor kurzem war da noch alles OK....


----------



## matiaz03 (25. März 2015)

Am Kalscheurer Weiher (große Sprünge auf der einen Seite, Pumptrack auf der anderen) ist doch m. Wissens schon lange alles weg; ich meinte den Adenauer Weiher, die Strecke vom Betonrondell relativ steil nach unten …


----------



## 123disco (25. März 2015)

matiaz03 schrieb:


> Am Kalscheurer Weiher (große Sprünge auf der einen Seite, Pumptrack auf der anderen) ist doch m. Wissens schon lange alles weg; ich meinte den Adenauer Weiher, die Strecke vom Betonrondell relativ steil nach unten …


jau, genau die meinte ich auch. War vorletzte Woche komplett zerstört und zugelegt mit Stämmen und Ästen.
Letzten Mittwoch (vor einer Woche) zumindest schonmal ein frischer und mit dem Holz gebauter Sprung runter zum HauptWeg.


----------



## matiaz03 (25. März 2015)

ok, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2015)

123disco schrieb:


> Die Bike-Spielwiesen werden regelmäßig von der Stadt zerstört!? Warum ist mir auch nicht klar... Bestimmt so ein VersicherungsDing.
> 
> Die Strecke am Berg war neulich komplett mit Bäumen zugelegt, alle Sprünge zerfahren oder weggeschaufelt.
> Es waren nun aber schon wieder eifrige Kollegen am bauen..daher sieht das Zwischenstadium vielleicht so "Hand-gemacht" aus.



Haftung der Stadt ist das Thema, leider... 

Sobald die davon Wind kriegen ("besorgte Bürger"), müssen die da tätig werden...

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

Ja, das stimmt leider, @sun909

Am Kalscheurer Weiher ging auch so lange alles gut, bis sich angeblich eine Mutti bei der Stadt beschwert hat, weil ihr Balg sich da beim Spielen weh getan hat. (So zumindest die Aussage des Baggerfahrers, der die Zerstörung durchführen musste)

Dabei stieß die Strecke bei einem Großteil der Passanten/Jogger/Hundebesitzer auf Zustimmung. Es wurde stets aufeinander Rücksicht genommen, Fußgänger, Hunde, Kinder hatten immer Vorrang. An den Wochenenden kamen viele Familienväter mit ihren Kindern, um da ein wenig "Gelände zu fahren" und es ergaben sich oft nette Gespräche in diesen Situationen.
Auf dem Pumptrack hatten selbst Kindergartenkinder mit ihren Laufrädchen viel Spaß.

Leider amerikanisieren sich die Verhältnisse auch in diesem Bereich (Klagewut, Bevormundung durch die Versicherungen) immer mehr. 

Für die Kosten des Baggereinsatzes hätte die Stadt auch Schilder aufstellen können: "Benutzen der Natursportstätte auf eigene Gefahr" oder so ähnlich.
Aber alles was nicht Jogger, Walker, Reiter, Gassigeher ist, passt der Kölner Grün Stiftung anscheinend leider nicht ins Nutzerprofil des Grüngürtels.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

Kann natürlich auch gut sein, dass sich jemand von den Cruisern am nahegelegenen Parkplatz dadurch gestört gefühlt hat, dass da teilweise noch bis spätabends Leute am Spot rumhingen und sie bei ihren Schäferstündchen gestört haben. 

Ihr wollt nicht wissen, was wir oben an der Bank teilweise so an Hinterlassenschaften gefunden haben...


----------



## matiaz03 (27. März 2015)

tja, so ist das Leben in der großen bunten Stadt  

Mir schien es aber auch eher so, dass irgendjemand einigermaßen unmotiviert die eingebauten Baumstämme aus den Sprüngen gerissen hat …


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

Am Adenauer Weiher ja.

Am Kalscheurer Weiher wurde damals professionell vorgegangen.


----------



## matiaz03 (27. März 2015)

jupp, danke ich auch; am kalscheurer war ja quasi gar nichts mehr übrig oder zu sehen …


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

matiaz03 schrieb:


> jupp, danke ich auch


Nichts zu danken.


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

Für ganz Spontane hätte ich morgen früh noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in die Eifel anzubieten.
Abfahrt 09:15 in Köln Raderberg.

Es wird keine Tour im klassischen Sinne gefahren, sondern an ausgewählten Stellen Fahrtechniktraining betrieben, va Spitzkehren.
Nix für Anfänger, Protektoren sehr ratsam, kein Fullface. 

Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. März 2015)

Oh, gibst Du Fahrtechniktraining? Cool, könnte ich mir fürs nächste Mal auch vorstellen, vielleicht etwas weniger spontan..

Viel Spaß morgen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. März 2015)

Danke.

Nein, ich gebe kein Fahrtechniktrainig, ich habe es im Gegenteil bitter nötig, mal etwas an meiner Spitzkehrentechnik zu feilen.  Wenn es steiler wird habe ich immer Kopfkino und mache dann zu. 
Bis jetzt sind wir morgen zu dritt und ich hätte halt noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. März 2015)

Leider klappt es heute nicht, aber ein wenig Techniktraining könnte mir auch nicht schaden. Ich bin da des öfteren mit einer kleinen Gruppe im bergischen, Solingen etc. unterwegs gewesen und je nach Zusammensetzung der Mannschaft konnte es schon mal ordentlich steil und ekelig werden. Ein paar mal bin ich auf dem Hosenboden runter gerutscht anstatt zu fahren, obwohl ich mich schon als leicht fortgeschrittenen sehen würde, der den ALTEN Singletrail in Winterberg ohne Sturz runter gekommen ist.
Würde mich also schon interessieren so ein Training. Die einzigen Spitzkehren die mir spontan einfallen, sind die Shaolin-Kehren in Altenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (28. März 2015)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Für ganz Spontane hätte ich morgen früh noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in die Eifel anzubieten.
> Abfahrt 09:15 in Köln Raderberg.


 zu spät gelesen.


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2015)

Hi,
wir machen von der DIMB im April oder Mai wieder einen für Mitglieder kostenfreien Kurven/Spitzkehren-Kurs.

Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch?

Termin findet man dann im LMB bzw im Dimb-Thread hier im Forum.

Grüße


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir machen von der DIMB im April oder Mai wieder einen für Mitglieder kostenfreien Kurven/Spitzkehren-Kurs.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch?
> ...


Dann reserviere mir doch bitte einen Startplatz(schreib einen Platz weniger aus, als Max). Danke!
Du hattest mir damals per PN abgesagt (ich war seinerzeit der erste Nachrücker) und ich wäre auch auf Verdacht gekommen, aber den Verdachtsplatz hatte dann jemand von außerhalb der Anmeldungen genommen. In Kürze: Ich finde, ich habe einen gut.


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2015)

Es gab 7 Anmeldungen für 6 Plätze und die 6 waren auch alle da. Du warst halt Nr. 7 

Es war kein anderer Nachrücker da.

Grüße


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir machen von der DIMB im April oder Mai wieder einen für Mitglieder kostenfreien Kurven/Spitzkehren-Kurs.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja was für euch?
> ...



Klingt gut, werde ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. 

War übrigens super heute. Erstaunlich, was 2 Stunden für den Bewegungsablauf schon so bringen.

Leider bin ich dann während der letzten Abfahrt auf einem eher flowigen und leichten Trail noch recht heftig gestürzt. Wollte an der einzigen technischen Stelle des Trails einem tief hängenden Ast ausweichen und bin dabei ins Straucheln geraten, musste rechts den Fuß absetzen, aber leider war da kein Boden, sondern ein Abhang, den ich mir dann kopfüber mal etwas genauer angesehen habe.  Einfach klassisch Pech gehabt. Aber außer einer Schulterprellung ist glücklicherweise nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> zu spät gelesen.



Ich werde versuchen demnächst wieder regelmäßiger und frühzeitiger hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2015)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. März 2015)

Danke! 
Hab echt Glück gehabt, das hätte auch anders ausgehen können.
Der Knaller ist - endlich ist bei so etwas mal die Gopro mitgelaufen. 
Folgt demnächst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Der freie Platz war nicht nur Ratz-Fatz wieder belegt sondern der ganze Kurs war Ratz-Fatz schon fertig.
> sun909 sichert ab
> 
> 
> ...





sun909 schrieb:


> Es gab 7 Anmeldungen für 6 Plätze und die 6 waren auch alle da. Du warst halt Nr. 7
> 
> Es war kein anderer Nachrücker da.
> 
> Grüße


Warum ich es so verstanden habe....habe ich mal zitiert, denn vorgerückt bin _ich_ ja nicht, stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. März 2015)

Das ist falsch verstanden/wiedergegeben von dir...

Nochmals:
Du standest auf Nr 7.

Wenn die vorherige Nr 6 sich abgemeldet hatte und dann sich wer anders VOR dir angemeldet hatte, kann ich das auch nicht ändern.

So sah die Anmeldung aus:

Mitfahrer

jo_hh
Gartenzwerg
delphi1507
Trekki
Holzlarer
asphaltjunkie
Trail Surfer
Wärest du schon angemeldet gewesen und es hätte sich jemand vor dir abgemeldet, wärest du nach oben gerutscht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2015)

Mal ein (Verbesserungs?)Vorschlag, wenn der Kurs für DIMB-Mitglieder ausgeschrieben wird. Die sich anmelden werden gebeten, ihre Mitgliedsnummer als Kommentar einzutragen. Dann wissen etwaige Nachrücker woran sie sind.


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2015)

Ich habe dir per PN schon für mich abschliessend was zu dem Thema geschrieben.

Wir werden keine Mitgliedsnummern veröffentlichen (lassen).

Sorry fürs OT im Kölner Enduro Thread...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. März 2015)

Musste heute Nachmittag erst mal mein verbogenes Mega-42er-mirfe-Ritzel richten. Das hat sich wohl auf der letzten Ausfahrt unter Zug (Alu) verbogen. Müssen wohl die Antriebskräfte gewesen sein, denn hingelegt hatte ich mich nicht und gemerkt auch erst auf der nächsten Ausfahrt. Hoffe die Strukturschäden sind minmal und es hält noch ne Weile.

Dachte eigentlich nicht viel verpasst zu haben, da es in Köln West den ganzen Tag gefisselt hat. Suboptimal für Spitzkehrentraining...?!

Gute Besserung an Micha...!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2015)

Danke, @kalkhoffpink. 
Das Wetter war sogar sehr gut bei uns. Nur zum Anfang der letzten Abfahrt hat es angefangen zu regnen. Vielleicht auch mit ein Grund für meinen Patzer, dass der Schiefer rutschiger war, als bei der Abfahrt zuvor.

Hier nun wie versprochen das Video zu gestern. Wenn ich mir das so im Nachhinein anschaue bin ich wirklich froh, dass ich so glimpflich davongekommen bin.


----------



## noocelo (29. März 2015)

schöne strecke, bildausschnitt viel zu tief, witzige ansage am hang: 'bleib liegen, ich hol' dich raus!'  gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. März 2015)

Okay! Respekt, fieses Geläuf und trotzdem klappt das ja schon ganz gut bei euch. Ich denke da wäre ich die Hälfte der Strecke ebenfalls auf dem Hosenboden gerutscht...)
Da üb ich wohl noch ein wenig, bevor ich mit euch Profis Vertriden gehe....

Ride On!


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. März 2015)

Danke für die Blumen, aber mit "Profi" oder "Vertriding" hat das nichts zu tun. Eher mit "Vertfalling". 
Einen Trail sind wir hochgeschoben, der war deutlich steiler, enger und ausgesetzter als der im Video gezeigte Spitzkehrentrail. Da hatte ich von vorneherein dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. März 2015)

Am "schlimmsten" fand ich auch genau den Abschnitt wo der Abgang passiert ist. Abfallender, felsiger Untergrund links und rechts nix....
Der Kollege hatte ja noch Glück, dass er quasi direkt vom Baum gebremst wurde. Noch ein paar Überschläge mehr und es hätte übler kommen können.


----------



## noocelo (4. April 2015)

... jemand bock auf'n dünnwald morgen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2015)

Muss leider arbeiten...


----------



## matiaz03 (8. April 2015)

Hallo, ich gehe gleich ab 17:30 am Adenauerweiher (zunächst am kleineren intakten Hügel mit dem Baumstammdrop) ne Runde fahren, einfach die Spots entlang nach Süden. Mag wer mit? Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## natureboy79 (8. April 2015)

fahren hier welche am wochenende lüderich die ecke? würde mich anschliessen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. April 2015)

matiaz03 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich gehe gleich ab 17:30 am Adenauerweiher (zunächst am kleineren intakten Hügel mit dem Baumstammdrop) ne Runde fahren, einfach die Spots entlang nach Süden. Mag wer mit? Viele Grüße, Matthias



Sind die gefällten Bäume denn mittlerweile weg?


----------



## matiaz03 (9. April 2015)

beim höheren hügel mit dem rondell iben ja, bei der anderen strecke mit dem baumstamdropp eher nicht …


----------



## flow0923 (18. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich werde am Montag um 18h zu einer Runde über den Lüderich in Hoffnungsthal starten.Mitfahrer sind gern gesehen und erwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (20. April 2015)

Hätte heute noch spontan Bock auf 'ne Runde, du hast 'ne PN.


----------



## bansaiman (2. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand morgen zufällig schon frei und Bock irgendwo hinzufahren? Stromberg Bad Endbach, Bad Ems oder Winterberg?


----------



## Kuota58 (2. Juni 2015)

klär mich auf was ist PN ??


----------



## Coopcoint (2. Juni 2015)

PN = Private Nachricht


----------



## freebob (2. Juni 2015)

Genau  Rechts oben steht neben deinem Usernamen "Postfach", dort kannst du hier im Forum Nachrichten an einzelne oder mehrere User Nachrichten schicken, die nur die Adressaten sehen können


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. Juni 2015)

Montag oder Dienstag fahre ich nach Winterberg und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei. 
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Snowcrash (2. August 2015)

Ich finde schon irgendwo, dass dieser Thread geradezu sträflich vernachlässigt wird. Im Grüngürtel gibt es nämlich wirklich Einiges zu entdecken! Ich fahre gleich noch 'ne spontane Runde, falls irgendwer genauso spontan Lust hat mitzukommen, warte ich bis 18:00 auf dem Hügel hinter dem Mediapark, an der Bank genau vor der "Stufenabfahrt". Dann runter Richtung Beethovenpark und Adenauer/Decksteiner Weiher, wo die interessanten Sachen sind. Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas sehr kurzfristig aber vielleicht ergibt sich ansonsten ja nächste Woche mal was.


 

https://www.google.de/maps/@50.9481314,6.9392763,372m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Coopcoint (2. August 2015)

Hey Snowcrash. Heute klappt es bei mir zwar nicht mehr, aber ich ziehe demnächst nach Köln. Kann dann nen erfahren Streckenkundigen gebrauchen


----------



## Snowcrash (2. August 2015)

Klar, kann man machen, meld dich einfach noch mal, wenn's soweit ist. Darfst dir vom Grüngürtel nur nicht zuviel erwarten, das Siebengebirge ist der nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coopcoint (3. August 2015)

Das denk ich mir. Es würde jedoch bestimmt kein Forum drüber geben wenn er für eine schöne Feierabendtour nicht geeignet wäre


----------



## Snowcrash (3. August 2015)

So, ich hab jetzt für Donnerstag, 17:30 einfach schon mal 'ne kleine Tour ins LMB gesetzt:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15507

Die Startzeit ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt und ließe sich gegebenenfalls noch um 'ne Stunde oder so nach vorne oder hinten verschieben. Ich sage hier übrigens gleich, dass ich den Grüngürtel NICHT kenne wie meine Westentasche. Ich bin in letzter Zeit öfter mal durchgefahren und habe, auch zusammen mit @flechte, ein paar feine Sachen entdeckt.

Die Tour ist dazu gedacht zu erkunden und sich auszutauschen, aber ich habe trotzdem eine grobe Route im Kopf, die hoffentlich noch ganz interessant ist. Aber es ist natürlich der Grüngürtel, Trails gibt es da keine, höchstens trailartiges. Dafür aber ein paar "Steilstücke", Treppchen und Rampen - nicht zu vergessen Biergärten .


----------



## Saslong (5. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Bin gerade wieder frisch nach Köln gezogen und auf Eure Gruppe gestoßen. Wär schön, wenn ich auch mit meinem mtb meine neue, alte Heimat erkunden könnte  hat Jemand zufällig Freitag Zeit und Lust mich einmal mitzunehmen?


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

Na ja, für die Tour morgen hat sich eh noch keiner eingetragen, die könnte ich also auch einfach auf Freitag umlegen, wenn du Lust hast. Vielleicht schließt sich dann auch noch jemand an.


----------



## Saslong (5. August 2015)

Klar, sehr gern! Bin ich dabei!


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

Ok, alles klar, Tour ist umgelegt. Startzeit ist, wie gesagt, auch flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saslong (5. August 2015)

super! bin eingetragen! Frühere Uhrzeit wär super, später lieber nich...


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

Mir wäre früher eigentlich auch lieber, aber ich wollte Rücksicht auf die Feierabendfahrer nehmen. Wenn sich bis morgen Abend keiner mehr einträgt, leg ich die Startzeit auf 16:00 Uhr um.


----------



## LvMatterhorn (5. August 2015)

Hi Leutz, hat jemand von euch noch eine coole Tour in Nideggen und Umgebung. Stachelschwein und Perlenbach ausgenommen (Hab ich schon auf dem Radar)
Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen!


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

Da bist du hier glaube ich im falschen Forum, auf jeden Fall im falschen Thread . Obwohl Nideggen zugegebenen recht grenzwertig liegt.


----------



## Coopcoint (5. August 2015)

@LvMatterhorn 
Frag mal den User *schraeg*
Der kennt sich da glaube ich aus


----------



## linus1973 (5. August 2015)

@Snowcrash: wohne zwar schon länger in Hürth, aber habe im Westen noch nicht so viele Mitfahrer gefunden und würde mich gerne ab Beethoven Park oder Decksteiner Weiher anschließen, ok?


----------



## Snowcrash (5. August 2015)

Ist prinzipiell kein Problem, kann halt nur nicht ganz genau sagen, wie lange wir vom Mediapark da runter brauchen. Sieht momentan so aus, als würden wir um 17:00 Uhr starten, dann würde ich sagen 17:45 Haltestelle Klettenbergpark. Machen wir aber morgen Abend noch genau fest.


----------



## Snowcrash (6. August 2015)

So, ich muss die Tour morgen leider absagen, da mein Antrieb heute den Geist aufgegeben hat . Ironischerweise während ich die Route für morgen noch mal abgefahren bin und etwas Trailpflege betrieben habe. Es kotzt mich wirklich hochgradig an, hatte mich echt auf die Tour gefreut, klassicher Fall von Murphy's Law.

Ich hatte schon länger Probleme mit dem Freilauf, aber bisher hat der immer nur sporadisch blockiert, was sich dann recht schnell von selbst wieder gegeben hat. Jetzt scheint er aber völlig im Arsch zu sein, da die Kurbel beim Vorwärtstreten komplett durchdreht und fahren somit nicht mehr möglich ist. Vielleicht sind es aber auch die Tretlager, keine Ahnung, das Rad muss auf jeden Fall in die Werkstatt .

Tut mir echt Leid, keinen nervt es mehr als mich, so ein verdammtes Pech! Ich hoffe, wir können die Tour mal nachholen, wenn das Rad wieder in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Coopcoint (6. August 2015)

.


----------



## Coopcoint (6. August 2015)

Alles gut, kein Problem. Schade um die Tour aber ärgerlicher um dein Bike. Ich glaube alle sind einer Meinung dass wir die Tour Nachholen. Soll ja bomben Wetter geben 
Dann mal Toi Toi das es nicht so teuer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus1973 (6. August 2015)

Dann wünsch ich dem Bike auch "schnelle Genesung"! Und ja, auf ein anderes Mal!


----------



## Snowcrash (7. August 2015)

Die Reparatur sollte noch auf Gewährleistung gehen, also kein Problem. Dafür muss ich das Rad jetzt mit der Bahn nach Bonn karren und wieder abholen. Das ist ganz schön nervig, plus die Fahrtkosten. Na ja, sei's drum, ich nur froh, wenn die das Rad nicht gleich 'ne Woche einbehalten.

Klar kann man die Tour nachholen, ist ja kein Weltuntergang. Es kotzt mich einfach nur an, dass so was, genau am Tag vorher passiert, gibt's doch echt nicht . Ich würde so ganz grob schon mal nächsten Freitag im Auge behalten wollen, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Saslong (7. August 2015)

Sicher werden wir die Tour nachholen! Son Driss passiert halt....besser inner Stadt als irgendwo auf ner Tour weit weg vom Auto.
Und wenn ich so ausm Fenster gucke, hättest Du Dir in dieser Woche keinen besseren Tag für Bike Reparatur aussuchen können, es sieht echt uselig aus!


----------



## Saslong (7. August 2015)

Was fährst Du fürn Bike? Radon? Cube? Oder warum mußt Du bis nach Bonn?


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Die Reparatur sollte noch auf Gewährleistung gehen, also kein Problem. Dafür muss ich das Rad jetzt mit der Bahn nach Bonn karren und wieder abholen. Das ist ganz schön nervig, plus die Fahrtkosten. Na ja, sei's drum, ich nur froh, wenn die das Rad nicht gleich 'ne Woche einbehalten.
> 
> Klar kann man die Tour nachholen, ist ja kein Weltuntergang. Es kotzt mich einfach nur an, dass so was, genau am Tag vorher passiert, gibt's doch echt nicht . Ich würde so ganz grob schon mal nächsten Freitag im Auge behalten wollen, schaun mer mal.



Hi,
ich würde das HR einschicken dorthin. Wird nicht teurer als die Fahrt mit Bike und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die dir einen Freilauf vor Ort tauschen, ist sehr gering... 

Dann lieber später das HR abholen und direkt weiterfahren können. Ansonsten mußt du mit Rahmen ohne HR heim...

War ein 27.5er oder? Da habe ich nix rumliegen, in 26" hätte ich dir eins leihen können...

grüße


----------



## Snowcrash (7. August 2015)

Saslong schrieb:


> Was fährst Du fürn Bike? Radon? Cube? Oder warum mußt Du bis nach Bonn?



Ist ein Cube Race One, jo. Hatte ich bei H&S vor Ort gekauft.



sun909 schrieb:


> War ein 27.5er oder? Da habe ich nix rumliegen, in 26" hätte ich dir eins leihen können...



Jo, ist ein 27,5er, aber trotzdem danke für's Angebot . Das mit dem Einschicken ist eigentlich 'ne super Idee. Allerdings wollte ich idealerweise auch, dass die sich mal die Tretlager angucken und zumindest fetten, ich hab da so 'n Knacken...


----------



## cantankerous (9. August 2015)

Lüderich Rundreise heute Mittag
Suche Fahrtechnik-Partnerin zum Üben, in Altenberg bei Köln


----------



## Snowcrash (19. August 2015)

Also, ich habe mein Rad jetzt endlich wieder . Hat zwar etwas länger gedauert als erwartet, aber immerhin nicht so lange wie ich langsam angefangen hatte zu befürchten. Eigentlich könnte man am Freitag dann auch schon gleich loslegen, 17:00 Uhr schien ja für alle ganz gut zu passen. Ich werde im Laufe des Tages noch 'nen Eintrag ins LMB machen.


----------



## Coopcoint (19. August 2015)

Ich bin dann leider nicht dabei. Fahre übders Wochenende in Schwarzwald. Wünsche euch dann viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saslong (20. August 2015)

ich leider auch nich. Mache mich diese Nacht auf nach Serfaus!


----------



## Snowcrash (20. August 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß euch Beiden. Meldet euch einfach, falls ihr nächste Woche noch mal Lust habt, muss wegen mir auch nicht Freitag sein.


----------



## Coopcoint (20. August 2015)

Ich habe bis Ende des Monats Urlaub. Zeischendrin ein paar Termine aber sonst immer etwas Zeit zum Biken


----------



## jumpgun (23. August 2015)

Moisen, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den diesen "anderen" Spot finde: Nicht der mit dem Betonrondell ganz oben und der table line nahe des Stadions, sondern der "Ecke Luxemburger und A4", mit ner "echten" Abfahrt ? Von dem wurde mir berichtet ich finde ihn aber nicht... DANKE


----------



## freebob (23. August 2015)

Den gibts nicht mehr


----------



## Snowcrash (23. August 2015)

Da gibt's schon noch 'nen Spot mit zwei Abfahrten direkt nebeneinander, meinst du den? Die eine eher Pumptrack-mäßig mit mehreren Steilkurven, die andere mit einigen Schanzen, wo auch teilweise Northshore-Elemente verbaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumpgun (24. August 2015)

Ja @Snowcrash, denke den meine ich. Letztes Wochenende gab's ihn wohl noch... Irgendwo am Ende des Grüngürtels, aber kein Plan an welchem Ende. Über einen Hinweis wo ich den finde wäre ich dankbar ! THX


----------



## freebob (24. August 2015)

Macht das doch bitte per PN, wenn es schon unbedingt online weiterverbreitet werden muss. In so einem Spot steckt ne Menge mehr Arbeit als in einem "normalen" Trail, wenn das hier und bei Facebook überall öffentlich gepostet wird, kommen natürlich auch immer mehr Leute. Es reichen schon die, die es zufällig finden oder erzählt bekommen haben. Da 95% der Leute nur fahren aber nicht bauen wollen, ist es irgendwann nicht mehr möglich mit Ausbessern hinterherzukommen. Oder im schlimmsten Fall, wie es vor nicht allzulanger Zeit am anderen Spot am Kalscheurer Weiher passiert ist, wird das Ganze so öffentlich (bzw es passieren auch Unfälle) dass es der Stadt zu bunt wird, und der Spot wird dem Erdboden gleichmacht.
Klar lässt es sich nicht vermeiden dass der Spot immer bekannter wird, aber man muss es auch nicht unbedingt überall an die große Glocke bei Facebook & Co hängen, sonst gucken bald wieder ALLE in die Röhre


----------



## freebob (24. August 2015)

Hi @jumpgun, wollts dir grad per PN schreiben, geht aber nicht. Schreib mich an dann kann ich dir sagen wo und was das ist


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)

@freebob: Da gebe ich dir grundsätzlich durchaus recht, deshalb hatte ich die genaue Beschreibung auch wieder aus meiner Antwort rauseditiert. Glaube aber schon, dass es noch ein bisschen was anderes ist hier darüber zu reden als bei Facebook, wo es wirklich jeder Depp sehen kann. Innerhalb der Community hier sollte man ja schon bestrebt sein, sich gegenseitig etwas unter die Arme zu greifen.

Ich wäre übrigens durchaus daran interessiert, auch mal etwas zu bauen, bzw. instandzuhalten. Gerade besagte Abfahrt ist ja zum Beispiel leider nicht mehr so toll in Schuß. Kannst dich ja mal per PN melden, was das angeht.


----------



## Coopcoint (24. August 2015)

Sehe es auch so das die meisten die hier in so einem Forum anmelden das Interesse und den nötigen Charakter mitbringen. Ich würde mich auch für den oben beschriebenen Trail anbieten was Instandsetzung und Pflege angeht. Es ist rchtig vorsichtig zu sein wem man solche Infos anbertraut aber man sollte es auch nicht tot schweigen. So findet man auch keinen der bereit ist zu helfen  also...bei Interesse PN schreiben


----------



## freebob (24. August 2015)

Klar, man würde erwarten dass alle vernünftig genug sind. Leider sieht das aber in der Realität manchmal anders aus. Das geht bei so einfachen Sachen los wie seinen Müll und Pfandflaschen mitzunehmen. Aber leider liegt da regelmäßig neues Zeug  Da kommen auch immer wieder mal Leute mit Hunden oder Jogger durch, geht ganz schnell dass sich da einer anpisst und sich bei der Stadt beschwert. Und es gibt auch öfter Leute die an einem Spot filmen, und am nächsten Tag ist es irgendwo öffentlich gepostet, mit genauer Wegbeschreibung. Auch wenn man vorher gesagt hat, dass es cool wär wenn der Spot nicht genannt wird. Klar klingt sowas für manche total übertrieben oder arrogant. Aber es geht ja nicht darum irgendjemandem was vorzuschreiben, sondern einfach nur darum dass alle so lange wie möglich was vom Spot haben. Zu viel Aufmerksamkeit ist für fast jeden Spot früher oder später der Tod, leider. Zu viele Crashs mit Rettungswagen, Anwohner die sich gestört fühlen, zu viel Müll, Naturschutz, oder alles auf einmal, was auch immer....  Für manche Leute Grund genug sich zu beschweren. 
Wenn man zufällig einen schönen Spot findet, oder von jemandem den Tip bekommen hat, dann ist ja überhaupt nichts dagegen einzuwenden da ein paar Runden zu drehen. Natürlich auch öfter  Aber im eigenen Interesse sollte man es dann auch so damit halten, gerne an Freunde weitergeben, aber nicht an die große Glocke hängen.
Was das Bauen angeht, so wie es im Moment ist gibts eigentlich kein Problem. Die beiden Trails von ganz oben sind in Ordnung. Sind im Prinzip auch genug Leute zum Bauen da. Reicht ja schon zu fragen ob man mal mit anpacken soll, falls zufällig jemand was baut wenn man gerade da ist. Das ist schon mehr als die meisten schaffen  Feste Bautage oder sowas gibts nicht


----------



## freebob (24. August 2015)

@Snowcrash  Falls du das Stück weiter hinten meinst, das ist ein bisschen verfallen das stimmt. So wie das gebaut wurde ist das vom Gefälle nicht so dolle...


----------



## Snowcrash (25. August 2015)

_- Editiert wegen Planänderung. -_


----------



## SimpleLexx (28. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich verfolge bislang den Grüngürtel Fred hier schon lange,  allerdings ziemlich passiv, da ich mich meistens im Kölner Umland auf zwei Rädern bewege. Ich würde das gerne ändern in Richtung Aktivposten, nicht weil der Grüngürtel so klasse geworden ist, sondern weil ich hoffe ein paar Leute zu finden mit denen man regelmäßig mal hier fahren geht oder auch den einen oder anderen Bikepark Besuch angeht, gebaute Strecken scheinen ja doch ein paar Anhänger hier zu haben. Bin sicher kein Experte sondern eher im Gegenteil aber Spaß habe ich ;-)! Also, ich würde mich freuen wenn ich demnächst auf ner Runde dabei sein kann.


----------



## Coopcoint (29. September 2015)

@SimpleLexx

bin vor einem Monat nach Köln  gezogen und bis jz nur durch den Stadtwald gefahren. Wollte aber auch auf jeden fall zum Grüngürtel fahren. Wenn du oder noch jmd Lust hat können wir uns gern mal auf den Drahtesel schwingen. Auch unter der Woche als power Workout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SimpleLexx (29. September 2015)

Sehr gerne,
so wie es aussieht habe ich morgen ab Nachmittags schon die Möglichkeit dazu. Da könnte man ne kleine Runde drehen...! Ich dachte immer Stadtwald und Grüngürtel ist das Gleiche...., aber egal ;-)!
Wenn Bock auf ne etwas ausgiebigere Runde vorhanden ist, dann könnte man auch nen Ausflug zum Lüderich oder nach Altenberg machen. Einen Platz samt Bike habe ich in meinem Wagen anzubieten.
Also...., grobe Absprachen hier und Details via PN? Oder wie läuft das hier?

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (29. September 2015)

Für mich selbst ist die "Grüngürtelrunde" eher Cardio mit Gelegenheiten zum hüpfen. Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich doch mit Touren im bergischen Umland oder in der Voreifel.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. September 2015)

Ich bin regelmäßig im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Auch unter der Woche nach der Arbeit. Wenn das für jemanden interessant ist... einfach mal melden. Bei Interesse kann ich hier reinschreiben, wenn / wann ich fahre.


----------



## SimpleLexx (29. September 2015)

@Dice8:
Jau, so halte ich das ja auch bisher, nur die Gelegenheiten zum Hüpfen sind ja nun auch nicht sooo dolle und zumindest teilweise auch fragwürdig gebaut. Meine Intention ist ja auch eher mehr Leute zum Fahren im Portfolio zu haben als nur dauernd durch den Grüngürtel zu geistern. Zusammen macht alles mehr Spass und hat nur Vorteile wie ich finde.

@BockAufBiken:
Yo, Interesse ist vorhanden, wobei das 7GB eher wieder ein Wochenendtrip für mich sein wird. Hin und wieder könnte es auch mal unter Woche klappen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. September 2015)

Geplant ist z.B. heute ab ca. 18:30. Ich schreib das dann hier rein, wenns losgehen soll. Wenn du Zeit hast kommste mit, wenn nicht... dann nicht.


----------



## Dice8 (29. September 2015)

Wohnst du im Kölner Norden, @SimpleLexx ?


----------



## SimpleLexx (29. September 2015)

7GB klappt heute sicher nicht aber Danke und weiter so ;-)!

Ehrenfeld.  @Dice8


----------



## Snowcrash (29. September 2015)

Da wäre ich auch dabei. Habe zwar momentan etwas Probleme mit der Schaltung, aber für den Grüngürtel wird's noch reichen .


----------



## SimpleLexx (30. September 2015)

Falls jemand Bock auf 'ne Feierabendrunde um Altenberg hat, ich starte von dort ab ca. 16.30 Uhr. Ne halbe Stunde später ist auch kein Problem wenn ich weiß, dass noch jemand kommt. Treffpunkt wäre der Thomashof oben in Burscheid....!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## köllefornia (3. Oktober 2015)

Drehe gleich auch eine Runde in Altenberg. Wetter ideal


----------



## SimpleLexx (6. Oktober 2015)

Fahre morgen Abend ne Runde am Lüderich, ca. 17.30/18.00 ! Natürlich mit ne Lampe im Gepäck. Also falls jemand Bock drauf hat....


----------



## Coopcoint (6. Oktober 2015)

Ist das Richtung Königsforst?


----------



## Dice8 (6. Oktober 2015)

Coopcoint schrieb:


> Ist das Richtung Königsforst?


Grob gesagt ja. Quasi hinter Forsbach in Hoffnungsthal. Idealer Startpunkt ist i.d.R. das Freibad.


----------



## SimpleLexx (6. Oktober 2015)

Genau, Treffpunkt entweder am Freibad in Hoffnungsthal (ideal um mit dem Zug anzureisen), oder auch gerne in Moitzfeld am Technologiepark (ideal bei Anreise mit dem Auto über Zoobrücke).


----------



## SimpleLexx (6. Oktober 2015)

Einen Platz zum Mitfahren kann ich anbieten ab Ehrenfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (6. Oktober 2015)

Kenn ich auch nich. Morgen geht nix. Wäre ein Nächstes Mal dabei - setzt doch mal ins LMB wenn Du was planst !


----------



## flechte (19. Oktober 2015)

Vielleich mag jemand morgen Abend was machen?
Wir fahren alles was Grügü und Stadwald an trail hergeben.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15646


----------



## SimpleLexx (19. Oktober 2015)

Bin leider lange arbeiten.... :-(


----------



## Coopcoint (19. Oktober 2015)

Sollte morgen klappen


----------



## Coopcoint (19. Oktober 2015)

Muss wieder absagen. Darf abends Arbeiten


----------



## flechte (20. Oktober 2015)

Das Wetter schmeckt Morgen evtl. besser...:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15646


----------



## mikolaus (21. Oktober 2015)

danke john, für die nice tour, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch so viel im stadtwald zu entdecken gibt. den chris ignorierst du am besten haha ohne licht und helm geht garnicht^^ aber ich habs ihm schon 10x gesagt.. der muss erst durch fühlen lernen..  und danke für den riegel, ohne den wäre ich zusammengeklappt.


----------



## flechte (21. Oktober 2015)

Gern. Nen bissle was gibts noch. Zum Beine warm machen reichts immer. Sahst aber noch nicht klapprig aus!
Ich hatte jetzt Pasta und Bier und bin entspannt. Aber der Typ war komisch.., auf Helm und Licht hinzuweisen (im Oktober um sechs Abends...) hat irgendwie was Biederes  - das hab ich mich garnicht getraut, dem fehlen vor allem auch softskills...


----------



## mikolaus (21. Oktober 2015)

naja, der is ja eigentlich ganz nett, aber ich habe echt angst mit dem zu fahren. stelle man sich einen trail in der eifel vor, mit felsigen Steilhängen, dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn es plötzlich einen todesfall gibt. und man selbst muss das ganze dann erklären. ich werde ihn mir nochmal vornehmen, bezüglich schutzausrüstung. schönen und erholsamen abend dir noch. und wie gesagt, danke nochmal.


----------



## freebob (22. Oktober 2015)

flechte schrieb:


> ...auf Helm und Licht hinzuweisen (im Oktober um sechs Abends...) hat irgendwie was Biederes  - das hab ich mich garnicht getraut...


Wieso bieder? Ist doch inzwischen völlig normal mit Helm zu fahren, weil es inzwischen auch (fast) der letzte Idiot begriffen hat. Im Gegenteil, wenn jemand ohne Helm und Licht zu ner Tour erscheint, sollte man ihn auslachen und fragen wie man so bescheuert sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Oktober 2015)

Morgen Mittag Lüderich. Nix für Racer 
Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Freibad Hoffnungsthal. Bei Interesse PN, ansonsten kann es zu Verschiebungen hinsichtlich Startpunkt oder Uhrzeit kommen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. November 2015)

Heute wieder Runde um den Lüderich.. same procedure as last time


----------



## köllefornia (1. November 2015)

Heute ab Mittag in Altenberg


----------



## flechte (4. November 2015)

Vielleicht schmeckt das noch jemandem:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15687

Ich würd wohl auch noch nen Stündchen drannhängen und nen nightride draus machen...


----------



## flechte (15. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hat noch jemand früh Zeit:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15842

Wetter wird wohl gut!


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2016)

überlege noch... Strecke HT-tauglich?

grüße!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. Februar 2016)

Kommt auf die linienwahl an....


----------



## matiaz03 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo, wäre evtl. mit meinem Enduro dabei; was für Strecken fährst du denn? Bin etwas auf Sprünge gebucht …


----------



## flechte (15. Februar 2016)

@sun909 : HT-tauglich ,

@matiaz03  : ich suche vor allem die (in diesem Revier immer kurzen) Stolperstellen um das Pedalieren dazwischen abwechsungsreich zu machen; daneben hats aber auch ein paar Situationen wo Du ziemlich hoch und weit springen kannst! Da würd ich dann zuschauen... bring es halt mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiaz03 (16. Februar 2016)

Hey, ich gehe wegen Wetter auch heute fahren bisschen: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15845


----------



## gaggb (8. März 2016)

Hi Leute, nichts gegen den FC aber ich denke das betrifft uns auch...

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ca-6-ha-fuer-neue-sportplaetze-des-1-fc-koeln


----------



## flechte (8. März 2016)

Find ich auch. Danke fürs Einstellen!


----------



## Coopcoint (9. März 2016)

Super Aktion


----------



## flow0923 (12. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich will Morgen früh ins Siebengebirge. Start gegen 11.00 in Köln. Anreise mit der Bahn.Wenn also jemanden Lust hat darf er sich gern anschließen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2016)

Masochistisch veranlagt? Beim ersten guten Wetter Wochenende in 7GB
 Viel spass beim Slalom fahren und angepöbelt werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (12. März 2016)

Trails ohne Wanderer fahren kann ja jeder.Nein, im Ernst,ich bitte das nicht falsch zu verstehen. Mir ist nicht daran gelegen Zanke anzufangen.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. März 2016)

hab das schon nicht falsch verstanden, bin mal gespannt was morgen im Ahrtal los ist.... bis jetzt war es da aber immer entspannt ...


----------



## matiaz03 (16. März 2016)

fahre heute Nachmittag (Mittwoch, 16.3.) gegen 15:30 ab Adenauer Weiher (Betonrondell auf dem Hügel mit dem kleinen Drop über die Mauer) über alle Sprünge im Militärring gen Süden … falls wer mit mag. Siehe http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15888


----------



## bansaiman (31. März 2016)

Sonntag wird' s 18 Grad und sonnig.
Fahre in den bikepark nordeifel.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. März 2016)

Leider keine Zeit am Sonntag.
Am Samstag wird aber der frisch renovierte Flowtrail Stromberg getestet.


----------



## flechte (31. März 2016)

Mir ist das ja an Woends zu voll... - wenn jemand mal -unter der Woche-  in nen Bike Park mag? Bitte melden!


----------



## bansaiman (31. März 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Mir ist das ja an Woends zu voll... - wenn jemand mal -unter der Woche-  in nen Bike Park mag? Bitte melden!



In der Woche hab ich kein Auto zu Verfügung. Hättest du dann nen Platz frei? ;-)


----------



## flechte (31. März 2016)

Das könnte klappen !


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. März 2016)

Ich fahre auch schonmal gelegentlich werktags.


----------



## Dice8 (31. März 2016)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch schonmal gelegentlich werktags.


Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (1. April 2016)

Nächste Woche Samstag.
Wer kommt da mit in den Eifel Park oder ggf nen anderen?


----------



## flechte (10. April 2016)

wems schmeckt:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15922


----------



## jumpgun (10. April 2016)

Hürtgenwald ist aber nur am WE auf...


----------



## KlausDogus (10. April 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> wems schmeckt:  http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15922


Findet das nochmal statt ? Würde gern mitfahren


----------



## flechte (11. April 2016)

Hi KD, unregelmäßig, meist Mo oder Mi. Am besten einfach mal ins LMB schauen. Grüßle Flechte


----------



## flechte (19. April 2016)

Ich hätt ein Platz ab Kölle frei:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15955


----------



## KlausDogus (19. April 2016)

Um die Uhrzeit arbeite ich


----------



## flow0923 (9. Mai 2016)

Nabend. 
Ich will Mittwoch ab 18.30h eine Feierabendrunde am Lüderich starten.Los gehts am Freibad in Hoffnungstal. Wer mit will möge sich melden.


----------



## KlausDogus (10. Mai 2016)

hast du ne adresse von dem freibad ?

Ist das das hier: http://www.stadtwerke-roesrath.de/de/Freibad/Urlaub-im-Freibad-.html

wie lang hast du vor zu fahren ? Ende an gleicher stelle wie treffpunkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (10. Mai 2016)

Hey.
Zeitlich hat das ganze erstmal keine Begrenzung. Zurück geht's mit dem Bike nach Köln. Wird aber ne Endurorunde also moderates Tempo nach Hause.
Die Adresse stimmt.


----------



## madmax661 (12. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen,


ich bin neu nach Köln gezogen und suche hier noch nen paar endurofahrer, welche mir nen paar gute Strecken zeigen könnte.
Über neue Mitfahrer würde ich mich auch freuen da alleine fahren Net allzu viel Spaß bereitet^^

Gruß


----------



## Coopcoint (12. Mai 2016)

Köln ist groß  Wo wohnst du denn?
Der Grüngürtel ist für eine Feierabndtour gut geeignet oder auch der Königsforst. Der ist was weiter hinter Deutz raus...


----------



## Oldzchool (13. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen, 

Würde heute Nachmittag/ früher Abend (gegen 17/18 Uhr) eine EnduroTour am Lüderich starten. Wer hat spontan Zeit und Lust das gute Wetter zu nutzen?

Lg Olli


----------



## madmax661 (15. Mai 2016)

Ich wohne jetzt in der Nähe vom Neumarkt!
Dann sagt doch mal bescheid wenn ihr mit ner Tour zum Grüngürtel startet etc.


Ruhig per PN


----------



## Epictetus (24. Mai 2016)

Jemand am Donnerstag zum Touren in Köln / Umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2016)

Wahrscheinlich eher Park.


----------



## flechte (24. Mai 2016)

Pfalz.


----------



## madmax661 (24. Mai 2016)

Hätte auch Bock auf Park.. Bin auch mobil unterwegs!


----------



## Coopcoint (25. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Bikepark im Hürthgenwald geamcht? Da solls ja viele verschiedene Trails geben.


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2016)

Gibt's einen eigenen Thread zu, schau mal im Nachbar-Lokalforum...

Grüße


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Mai 2016)

Coopcoint schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Bikepark im Hürthgenwald geamcht? Da solls ja viele verschiedene Trails geben.



Ja, wir waren erst vergangenes WE dort. Es gibt einen Flowtrail, eine Freeride mit größtenteils sehr massiven und langen Tables, sowie eine rote und eine schwarze DH Strecke, die man mehrfach miteinander kombinieren kann.
Ein Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Hier ein Filmchen von uns auf der DH schwarz-rot-schwarz:


----------



## Coopcoint (26. Mai 2016)

Topp. Danke 

Für den Fall das es noch jemand früh genug lesen sollte....ein Kumpel und ich fahren heute um ca. 09:30 eine Runde durch den Grüngürtel. Dauer ca. 1 1/2 h. Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## flow0923 (31. Mai 2016)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Heute Abend eine Runde Lüderich und zurück nach Köln. Start um ca 17.45 am Freibad Hoffnungstal.


----------



## Coopcoint (31. Mai 2016)

An und für sich habe ich Lust daszu. Habe heute aber noch 2 Termine und kann nicht sagen wie lange die dauern. BRauche noch ca. 1 1/2 Stunden anfahrtzeit


----------



## flow0923 (31. Mai 2016)

Dann schreib doch einfach kurz hier rein wenn du das einschätzen kannst, dann schauen wir. Paar Minuten später los wäre auch kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (2. Juli 2016)

wems schmeckt: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16079


----------



## flow0923 (3. Juli 2016)

Geht heute jemand irgendwo fahren?


----------



## Coopcoint (3. Juli 2016)

Wollt heute am späten Mittag mal raus


----------



## flow0923 (4. Juli 2016)

Habs zu spät gesehen sorry. Neuer Versuch, morgen 18:00 am Freibad in Hoffnungstal. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## madmax661 (26. Juli 2016)

Moin zusammen,


wohne seit 4 Monaten in Köln und suche nette Leutchen zum gemeinsamen Biken.
Hab selbst ein Enduro und fahre auch gerne in die Richtung aber lasse mich gerne von den Kölner Seiten überraschen.
Gerne teste ich auch mal Altenberg etc.
Nur dazu fehlen mir die passenden Mitfahrer.
Einfach per PN melden.
Gruß


----------



## freebob (26. Juli 2016)

Altenberg ist auf jeden Fall gut, es gibt auch noch ein paar andere Sachen die sich lohnen. Overath, Glüder (Solingen), oder auch mal Rösrath-Hoffnungsthal für ne Feirabendrunde. Wenn wieder was ansteht schreib ich mal hier rein


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Juli 2016)

madmax661 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> wohne seit 4 Monaten in Köln und suche nette Leutchen zum gemeinsamen Biken.
> ...


Hallo, wir planen morgen Mittag nach Altenberg zu fahren. Ist zwar recht spontan, aber wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kann ich dich gerne mitnehmen. Abfahrt kurz nach zwölf in Klettenberg.


----------



## DWNHLL (10. August 2016)

Moin, 
Ist denn hier noch was los in Köln und Umgebung? 
Gruß Alex


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2016)

Natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DWNHLL (10. August 2016)

Wo wann wie. ,ein Bike rostet so langsam ein und braucht mal wieder Feuer am Rad.


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2016)

Vielleicht am Wochenende. @madmax661 hat ja auch schon Interesse bekundet.


----------



## Coopcoint (11. August 2016)

Wo solls denn hingehen? Würde mich dann anschließen


----------



## DWNHLL (11. August 2016)

Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da. Ich bin selber hier in der Umgebung noch nicht gefahren aber Ecke Braunsfeld soll ja ganz cool sein. Jemand erfahrung hier?


----------



## freebob (11. August 2016)

Bei Braunsfeld fängt hinter dem Wildpark der Grüngürtel an. Singletrails die sich lohnen gibt es da nicht, aber 2-3 Spots wo gebaut wurde, falls du das meinst. Am Adenauer Weiher ist ein großer Hügel auf der Südwestseite, da stehen ein paar Kicker und Tables, auch was größeres. Wenn du von da aus Richtung Decksteiner Weiher südlich fährst, gibt es da auch nochmal einen Hügel mit ein paar Kickern, alles ne Nummer kleiner.
Für Touren mit Singletrails muss man schon raus ins Bergische oder Richtung Eifel, da steht dann aber in der Regel wenig gebautes, hier und da mal ein Anlieger oder natürliche Sprünge. Außer vielleicht der Schöllerhof DH in Altenberg, oder die "Nummer 9" in Overath, da stehen auch Kicker


----------



## freebob (11. August 2016)

Wenn du in der Nähe was in Richtung DH/FR mit Lift suchst, fahr nach Olpe Fahlenscheid. Im Moment ist da fast jeden Sonntag geöffnet, für genaue Öffungszeiten hier gucken, #liftistan https://www.facebook.com/frOErider/ Sind zwar nur 2-3 Strecken, aber mit 4 männlichen Roadgaps und jeder Menge schöner Tables.

Oder zum Bikepark Hürtgenwald, ist aber schon relativ anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (11. August 2016)

@DWNHLL : In Braunsfeld gibt es einen Bikepark, allerdings in abge**ten Zustand. Neben dem von Freebob genannten hat es sehrwohl noch einige Stolperstellen und Trails im gesammten Grügü. Nix Dickes - aber für ne Ausfahrt in der Woche reicht es alle Mal!

Meld Dich und komm mal mit!


----------



## DWNHLL (11. August 2016)

@flechte mache ich auf jeden fall. bin nächste Woche im Urlaub aber danach werde ich mich melden.


----------



## DWNHLL (11. August 2016)

@freebob Danke dir für die INfos. Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Wenn irgendwas in abgef***em Zustand ist pack ich besser mal die Schaufel mit ein. Hab Bock auf bauen


----------



## Coopcoint (11. August 2016)

@DWNHLL Kenne die genannten Spots. Da reicht deine Schaufel nicht aus....Hammer und Nägel sind da angebracht


----------



## DWNHLL (11. August 2016)

Oha okay. Das sollte man sich mal anschauen. Wie gesagt übernächste Woche melde ich mich dann könnte man mal was einplanen. Wäre cool wenn das klappt.


----------



## Coopcoint (11. August 2016)

Dann bin ich im Urlaub...aber flechte und Co. sind ja auch noch da


----------



## flechte (11. August 2016)

DWNHLL schrieb:


> @freebob Danke dir für die INfos. Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Wenn irgendwas in abgef***em Zustand ist pack ich besser mal die Schaufel mit ein. Hab Bock auf bauen



Im ""Park"" geht es wohl mehr um Glasscherben fegen.  Aber wenn Du ne Schaufel  hast sollten wir an anderen Stellen starten...


----------



## boba. (16. August 2016)

Moin allerseits. 
Ich war heute südlich des Decksteiners und da hing alles voll mit Schildern der Stadt, dass dort bald abgerissen wird... Weiß jemand was genaueres? Gibt es eine Initiative die sich darum kümmert, dass was stehen bleibt? Gerne auch per p.n.
Grüße


----------



## Coopcoint (17. August 2016)

Hier gabs schoneinmal so eine AKtion mit "open petition". Keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert, aber ich bezweifle dass wir genug Stimmen zusammen bekommen werden. Das verhält sich ja zur Einwohnerzahl....und Kölner vs. MTB? EIn Versuch ist es dennoch wert 



gaggb schrieb:


> Hi Leute, nichts gegen den FC aber ich denke das betrifft uns auch...
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ca-6-ha-fuer-neue-sportplaetze-des-1-fc-koeln


----------



## DWNHLL (24. August 2016)

Moin, ich wollte am kommenden Wochenende mal hin und mir das mal anschauen. Eventuell könnte man mit der DIMB da noch was reißen. Ich spreche die Kölner DIMBs mal an. Jemand am Wochenende auch vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (24. August 2016)

Leider nein, bin beim Rasenrennen in Olpe.


----------



## sun909 (25. August 2016)

Hi,
bin am WE nicht vor Ort (als DIMBler).

Im Volksgarten hat mich aber eine Dame zuletzt angesprochen, die Unterschriften für den Erhalt des Grüngürtels sammelte.

Grüße


----------



## DWNHLL (28. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,
Ich war gestern beim Adenauer Weiher mal vor Ort. All zu schlecht siehts da ja gar nicht aus.
Ist jemand da aktiv immer bisschen am fahren?


----------



## Coopcoint (9. September 2016)

Heute Abend so gegen 19 Uhr im Grüngürtel....wer hat Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## DWNHLL (9. September 2016)

Bin über das Wochenende leider weg. Ab Montag werde ich immer mal abends da sein.


----------



## Coopcoint (9. September 2016)

Ok. Meldeste dich einfach mal


----------



## v2Wy4 (13. September 2016)

Die Stadt ihre Drohung wahr gemacht und den Spot am scheinbar so genannten "Katzenbuckel" vor Efferen komplett platt gemacht. Bin heute zufällig dran vorbei gefahren und habe den Bagger gesehen...

Anbei ein paar Bilder der Situation heute sowie von zwei Schildern, die noch vor Kurzem vor Ort hingen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (13. September 2016)

Es ist einfach nur zum Kotzen!!! 

Wie armselig, dass die Stadt so eine Strecke nicht mal auf einem Schuttberg neben der Autobahn (Stichwort "Umweltschutz") dulden will/kann. Lieber mal eben den geschätzten 70 regelmäßigen Nutzern die Sportstätte zerstören, die mit viel Eigeninitiative, Engagement und aus eigener Tasche nach und nach geschaffen und perfektioniert wurde. 
Aber keine Alternativen schaffen, wo doch offensichtlicher Bedarf besteht.


----------



## DWNHLL (13. September 2016)

Wie verblödet kann man sein -.- Echt ein Trauerspiel hier in Köln.
Weiss jemand ob es ähnliche dumme Gedanken gibt zu den anderen kleinen "Pumptracks" (Adenauer Weiher z.b.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coopcoint (13. September 2016)

Klasse Aktion der Stadt. 

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Amtsheinis es nicht wie in Bad Ems gebacken bekommen eine Strecke zu erlauben. Sobald namenhafte Gewerbesteuerzahler bei dem Projekt mitwirken ist plötzlich alles legal....mal sehen wann die anderen Spots dran sind


----------



## v2Wy4 (13. September 2016)

DWNHLL schrieb:


> Wie verblödet kann man sein -.- Echt ein Trauerspiel hier in Köln.
> Weiss jemand ob es ähnliche dumme Gedanken gibt zu den anderen kleinen "Pumptracks" (Adenauer Weiher z.b.)?



Bin daraufhin direkt zum Spot am Adenauer Weiher gefahren, hier steht noch alles.

Immerhin lassen sie scheinbar das Baumaterial liegen, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass hier nächste Saison wieder ein wenig gefahren werden kann.

Der größte Witz an der Sache ist ja die Begründung, dass der Wald geschützt werden muss. Und zum Schutze des Waldes rodet die Stadt einen kleinen Trampelpfad zu einer großen Schneise, damit der Bagger überhaupt auf das Gelände passt


----------



## freebob (13. September 2016)

Coopcoint schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Amtsheinis es nicht wie in Bad Ems gebacken bekommen eine Strecke zu erlauben.


Weil für sowas eine Interessengemeinschaft, idealerweise in Form eines eingetragenen Vereins, VORHER einen Antrag stellen muss. Da sich eine Genehmigung aber i.d.R. über Jahre hinzieht und viel Geduld und Einsatz fordert, bauen die meisten Leute halt illegal. Die Stadt guckt dann meistens weg, bis sich irgendwann doch wieder ein besonders gefrusteter Mitmensch berufen fühlt, Anzeige zu erstatten. Und dann kommt - mal wieder - der Bagger. Beschwert euch nicht bei der Stadt, sondern bei den Arschlöchern die es nicht ertragen können, wenn andere Leute Spaß haben, der ihrer Meinung nach keine Berechtigung hat


----------



## Coopcoint (13. September 2016)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Immerhin lassen sie scheinbar das Baumaterial liegen, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass hier nächste Saison wieder ein wenig gefahren werden kann.



Die Frage ist wie viele dann noch Motivation haben wenn es iwann wieder abgerissen wird.....


----------



## freebob (13. September 2016)

Und es müsste vor allem erstmal jemand alles wieder aufbauen. Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass die ursprünglichen Erbauer dass wohl eher nicht tun werden  Wenn es sonst noch Leute in Köln gibt, die die Zeit und Lust hätten was Gleichwertiges zu bauen, frag ich mich wo die sich bisher versteckt haben


----------



## S-H-A (17. September 2016)

Wenn es darum geht scheiße zu bauen ist Köln ganz groß! Mich kotzt diese Stadt seit Jahren einfach nur noch an. Politisch das größte Scheißhaus Deutschlands. So etwas dumm verbohrtes und kleingeistiges ist sensationell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (22. September 2016)

freebob schrieb:


> Ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass die ursprünglichen Erbauer dass wohl eher nicht tun werden


----------



## freebob (22. September 2016)

tom_ass schrieb:


>


Richtig, gesteppt wollte ich sagen, nicht gezwitschert


----------



## DWNHLL (22. September 2016)

freebob schrieb:


> Richtig, gesteppt wollte ich sagen, nicht gezwitschert


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. September 2016)

Melde mich nach einiger Zeit des passiven Mitlesens auch mal zu Wort.
Hier im Thread bleibe ich gerne dabei.
Fahre regelmäßig vom Kölner Süden aus los ins Siebengebirge, aber auch gerne mal nach Winterberg, Malmedy oder Hürtgenwald mit dem großen Rädchen...
Vielleicht kann man ja mal eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.


Davon abgesehen finde ich den Abriss vom Katzenbuckel auch einfach furchtbar...
War immer wieder ein Ründchen wert.


----------



## Coopcoint (27. September 2016)

Da bin ich gern dabei wenns die Zeit hergibt. Einfach per PN melden


----------



## DWNHLL (27. September 2016)

Hier auch jederzeit. Gerne melden


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. September 2016)

@Coopcoint , war lustig, dass wir uns heute zufällig getroffen haben. 

In der Winterzeit bin ich sicherlich mal wieder öfter im GG unterwegs.


----------



## Dice8 (27. September 2016)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> [...]
> In der Winterzeit bin ich sicherlich mal wieder öfter im GG unterwegs.



Genau so sieht es aus. Und auch mal Matschmedy oder filthys.


----------



## Coopcoint (27. September 2016)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @Coopcoint , war lustig, dass wir uns heute zufällig getroffen haben.
> 
> In der Winterzeit bin ich sicherlich mal wieder öfter im GG unterwegs.




Jep das war ein lustiger Zufall. Mit Helm dauerts etwas länger jemanden zu erkennen 
Diesen Winter will ich auch was Aktiver weden. Aber dann mehr Touren als GG. Kann mir es nicht so ganz vorstellen bei Schnee oder Eis rumzuspringen....versuchen werde ich es trotzdem


----------



## flow0923 (28. September 2016)

Nabend zusammen. Ich starte morgen um 18.00h zu einer Runde am Lüderich. Startpunkt am Freibad. Mag wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2016)

flow0923 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Ich starte morgen um 18.00h zu einer Runde am Lüderich. Startpunkt am Freibad. Mag wer mit?


Könnte ich mir vorstellen!


----------



## flow0923 (28. September 2016)

Geil


----------



## flow0923 (29. September 2016)

Also 18.00?


----------



## Dice8 (29. September 2016)

Jo geht klar


----------



## jumpgun (30. September 2016)

Servus,

habe auch mit Erschrecken den Tod des Spots an der Berrenrather bemerkt. Schande.
Man traf man immer nette Leute. Vielleicht kennt jmd den Andi mitm schwarz-orangen Trek Session oder die "älteren"  Kollegen mit dem grauen Nicolai Ion und dem Demo in rot weiss ?! Mit denen würd ich gern nochmal Kontakt auffnehmen. Aber da der Spot jetzt platt ist wüsste ich nicht wo - vielleicht kennt sie ja jmd ?! - Ich selber bin der grosse Typ auf nem komplett schwarzen Nukeproof Mega in XL aus der Südstadt 

Jetzt such ich neue Spots - gern auch mal außerhalb mit bisschen mehr Länge. Fahre gern bergab aber kann meinen Gaul auch selbst bergauf fahren  Habe zB immer noch nicht den Schöller-Downhill in Altenberg oder den "Schweinetrail" oder die NR 9 in Rösrath gefunden - wer mir da helfen kann gerne PN ! Evtl. gibts ja ne kleine Gruppe die zusammen fährt...

Mach jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub, hat also Zeit 

cheers und goldigen Herbst !


----------



## Coopcoint (30. September 2016)

ACHTUNG SCHÄDEN !!!!

War eben bei der Location im Grüngürtel fast direkt am Militärring. Bei dem Sprung mit der langen Bretteranfahrt (Kicker?) vor den Tables, ist ein Brett raus gebrochen (worden? Sah sehr merkwürdig aus. Schön mit Baumrinde uberdeckt und darunter ein nettes Loch).

Bei dem  Sprung der nach dem Drop auf der rechten Seite ich auch ein Brett in der Palette eingebrochen. Normal springt man locker drüber aber sollte man mal mit dem Hinterrrad hängen bleiben könnte das unschön sein.

Beim nächsten mal kurz vorher die Strecke checken bevor man loslegt


----------



## willibike (5. Oktober 2016)

Reklame:

Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2016

Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!
Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen 2016 steht fest!
Jahrestreffen 2016:
18.November 2016 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich
Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214 51213

Die Saison neigt sich dem Ende zu, hier der Termin zum Jahrestreffen!
Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Mitte November. Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!
Bilder oder Videos von unseren Aktivitäten werden wir zeigen. Wer zum Thema MTB etwas beitragen möchte, soll mir die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!
 Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm nicht berücksichtigt!
Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.
Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.
 Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.
Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]

oder mit einem Eintrag hier im IBC- LMB

Die Themen für den Abend:
1. Rodalben 2016 (wurde von Thorsten angekündigt)

Weitere sind in Vorbereitung und werden Zeitnah hier aufgeführt.


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2016)

@Coopcoint stehe grade n bisschen aufm Schlauch..
Von welcher Location sprichst du da? Welche Höhe Mili?


----------



## flechte (8. Oktober 2016)

*Ich halte mich mittlerweile zu diesem Thema aus,  -- wie ich finde maximal üblen Anlass!!! -- zurück mit dem Preisgeben von Lokation und Trail im Netz.*
Wer lies hier mit? Wir wissen es nicht! Denkt bitte mal drann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coopcoint (8. Oktober 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> *Ich halte mich mittlerweile zu diesem Thema aus, -- wie ich finde maximal üblen Anlass!!! -- zurück mit dem Preisgeben von Lokation und Trail im Netz.*
> Wer lies hier mit? Wir wissen es nicht! Denkt bitte mal drann!


Da haste schon Recht. Nur geht es hier um die Sicherheit und eine konkrete Stelle habe ich nicht erwähnt. NUr einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Coopcoint (8. Oktober 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @Coopcoint stehe grade n bisschen aufm Schlauch..
> Von welcher Location sprichst du da? Welche Höhe Mili?



Genauer kann ichs leider nicht beschreiben.....sonst könnte ich auch direkt mit ner roten Flagge dahinlaufen...sorry das hat @flechte schon recht...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Oktober 2016)

-.-


----------



## Coopcoint (14. Oktober 2016)

Morgen wollte ich was durch den Grüngürtel. Wenns sich jemand anschließen möchte....ca um 13:00 gehts los


----------



## Snowcrash (2. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte den Thread hier mal wieder auferstehen lassen, da ich in letzter Zeit wieder öfter im GG unterwegs bin. Habe hier und da ein wenig Trailpflege betrieben und mir sind auch ein oder zwei neue Spots aufgefallen, wo Leute wohl wieder am bauen sind. Da wäre ich übrigens gerne bereit mitzuhelfen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Falls wer nächste Woche Bock auf 'ne kleine Tour hat, siehe hier (Startzeit ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt):

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16488

P.S.: Habe vor zwei Tagen auf dem Herkulesberg meinen Sigma 12.14 STS Alti verloren, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ihn jemand gefunden hat, bitte PN .


----------



## Bremse7 (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo Snowcrash,

danke fürs guiden durchs Kölner Stadtgebiet.
Allein schon der Herkulesberg war die Anreise von sage und schreibe 20 min wert.
Dafür das das noch zur Kölner Innenstadt gehört,  unvorstellbar.
Dann die Fahrt zum Grüngürtel über Aachener Weiher durch die Rushhour sehr prickelnd. ( da wäre evtl noch zu überlegen wie man vom Aachener zum Beethovenpark kommt ohne über die Lux zu fahren)
Grüngürtel dann sehr schöne Trails mit zum Teil für mich als Halbanfänger "netten Abgründen". ( Je nachdem was man alles mitnimmt)
Von Rodenkirchen am Rheinufer bis Niehl sehr entspannendes ausklingendes Eisverzehrendes fahren.
Fazit: Natürlich muß man das alles in Relation sehen. Klar das Bergisches oder Eifel nicht vergleichbar ist. Aber für eine kleine, feine 
Feierabenrunde ( weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviel dabei rumgekommen ist. Schätze mal so 35km und ca. 450 Hm.)
ist sowas genau richtig um sich mal mitten in der Woche auszupumpen und vielleicht mal die eine oder andere Rampe, Treppe,
Sprunghügel und was es sonst noch da alles gibt anzutesten.
Wenns klappt bin ich beim nächsten Mal wieder mit dabei.

P.S fahre die Strecke am HB bezüglich Sigma mal ab. Kann ja eigentlich nur an einer Stelle flöten gegangen sein.

Viele Grüße
Bremse7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (1. Juli 2017)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> P.S fahre die Strecke am HB bezüglich Sigma mal ab. Kann ja eigentlich nur an einer Stelle flöten gegangen sein.



Danke, aber der ist mir nicht auf der Tour sondern schon vor einem Monat flöten gegangen . Hatte auf der Tour schon meinen Neuen dabei, der hält auch besser.

Ansonsten überlege ich momentan daran, den Beethovenpark ganz auszulassen und hinter dem Aachener Weiher stattdessen die Kanäle entlang direkt in den Stadtwald zu fahren. Da muss ich aber noch etwas mehr erforschen, außer dem einen richtig krassen Spot kenne ich in der Kante nämlich nicht so viel. Außerdem mag ich ein oder zwei Stellen im Beethovenpark eigentlich sehr gerne. Na ja, mal gucken, auf jeden Fall schön, dass es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt. Da kann man dann noch etwas mehr erforschen und variieren.


----------



## zgadgeter (1. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
das hört sich interessant an. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Track mit aufgenommen? Wenn ja wäre nett es zu haben um die Tour nach zu fahren.

thanks.


----------



## Snowcrash (1. Juli 2017)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> das hört sich interessant an. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Track mit aufgenommen



Mit "Track aufgenommen" meinst du vermutlich so 'n GPS-Gedöns? Also, ich nicht, und meines Wissens nach auch keiner der Mitfahrer, sorry. Kannst nächste Woche ja einfach mal mitfahren .

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16511


----------



## Bremse7 (1. Juli 2017)

Also,
Beethovenpark fand ich eigentlich recht schön vor allem die Abfahrt durch die Wiese runter.
Das wird knifflig.


----------



## köllefornia (12. August 2017)

Drehe morgen früh eine Runde in Altenberg, falls jemand Lust hat.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mikolaus (12. August 2017)

Das dürfte matschig werden.  Würde gerne mitkommen, aber wenn die Wurzeln auf den Trails die ich fahre nass sind, ist mir das definitiv zu gefährlich. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder ein paar Tage beständig ist, würde ich liebendgerne mitfahren.


----------



## JayTee (27. August 2017)

Hey Snowcrash, 

die Grüngürtel Tour würde ich auch gerne mal mit fahren! Fahre selbst auch viel im Grüngürtel, kann da aber bestimmt noch einiges ausbauen... 

Grüße 
Julian


----------



## Snowcrash (28. August 2017)

JayTee schrieb:


> die Grüngürtel Tour würde ich auch gerne mal mit fahren! Fahre selbst auch viel im Grüngürtel, kann da aber bestimmt noch einiges ausbauen...



Ich war jetzt schon was länger nicht mehr im Grüngürtel unterwegs und könnte mir vorstellen, dass da Einiges schon wieder ganz schön zugewachsen ist. Bin halt auch gar nicht dazu gekommen, die Tour weiter auszubauen. Falls du trotzdem Bock hast, köntte man ja vielleicht mal am Donnerstag/Freitag nachmittag 'ne Runde fahren.


----------



## JayTee (28. August 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt schon was länger nicht mehr im Grüngürtel unterwegs und könnte mir vorstellen, dass da Einiges schon wieder ganz schön zugewachsen ist. Bin halt auch gar nicht dazu gekommen, die Tour weiter auszubauen. Falls du trotzdem Bock hast, köntte man ja vielleicht mal am Donnerstag/Freitag nachmittag 'ne Runde fahren.



Das hört sich gut an, am Freitag würde bei mir auch passen


----------



## Snowcrash (28. August 2017)

JayTee schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, am Freitag würde bei mir auch passen



Alles klar, ich bin sonst immer vom Herkulesberg aus gestartet, sollen wir uns dann so zwischen 15:00 und 17:00 Uhr da treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (30. August 2017)

@JayTee : Sag mir doch bitte bis spätestens morgen Mittag bescheid, ob du die Tour fahren möchtest, ansonsten mach ich andere Pläne für Freitag, danke.


----------



## Bremse7 (30. August 2017)

Hey Thorsten,
kannste deine Tour nochmal anbieten die wir letztens gefahren sind. Hast ja super geguidet. Würde mich dann dranhängen. Blicke da hinten im  Stadtwald nämlich nicht mehr durch.
Diese Woche Freitag und die nächsten drei Wochen kann ich Arbeitstechnisch leider nicht. Deshalb wäre der Termin auf LMB wichtig für meine langfristige Planung.
Kannst ja mal schauen?
Viele Grüße
Kurt


----------



## Snowcrash (31. August 2017)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Hey Thorsten,
> kannste deine Tour nochmal anbieten die wir letztens gefahren sind. Hast ja super geguidet. Würde mich dann dranhängen. Blicke da hinten im  Stadtwald nämlich nicht mehr durch.
> Diese Woche Freitag und die nächsten drei Wochen kann ich Arbeitstechnisch leider nicht. Deshalb wäre der Termin auf LMB wichtig für meine langfristige Planung.
> Kannst ja mal schauen?
> ...



Jo, ich werd mal sehen, dass ich dann für Anfang Oktober noch mal 'ne Tour reinstelle. Kannst mir ja auch noch mal bescheid sagen, wann's dir gut passen würde.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. September 2017)

Wäre auch mal interessiert über eine Tour durch den Grüngürtel. Da ich allerdings frisch gebackener Papa bin ich meist spontan unterwegs wenn es die Zeit zu lässt.
Von daher, wenn jemand GPS Daten einer schönen Tour mir zur Verfügung stellen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Snowcrash (1. September 2017)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal interessiert über eine Tour durch den Grüngürtel. Da ich allerdings frisch gebackener Papa bin ich meist spontan unterwegs wenn es die Zeit zu lässt.
> Von daher, wenn jemand GPS Daten einer schönen Tour mir zur Verfügung stellen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar. Gerne auch per PN



Ich benutze keine GPS-Geräte, kann ich also leider nicht mit dienen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. September 2017)

Schade...wenn ich mal nach einer GPS Datei frage, dann lieber bei denen die sich auskennen. Die Dateien auf sämtlichen Plattformen sind meist Mist den sich da jemand zurecht gefahren hat. Aber ab und zu hat man auch mal Glück.

Dann schaue ich da mal und halte natürlich hier weiter die Augen offen, falls es mal passt und ich mich dranhängen kann.


----------



## Bremse7 (4. September 2017)

Ja, dann häng dich bei Thorsten
dran.
The Best für Grüngürtel ohne GPS
Viele Grüße 
Kurt


----------



## Snowcrash (5. September 2017)

Ich hab' mir letzte Woche den Zeh gebrochen, mit Grüngürtel is' also erst ma Sense für die nächsten ~6 Wochen. Anfang November bin ich dann knapp 3 Wochen auf Teneriffa, wenn die Scheiße bis dahin nicht wieder in Ordnung ist, kriege ich echt die Krise. 

War übrigens auch 'ne gute Tour mit JayTee. Er kennt sich auch ganz gut aus im Grüngürtel und wir konnten uns da noch gegenseitig die ein oder andere Stelle zeigen.


----------



## Bremse7 (5. September 2017)

Oh Mann, dat is natürlich echt Sch.....
Vor allem so kurz vor dem Urlaub. Hoffe dein Zeh kriegt die Kurve
Dann frag ich mal bei JayTee für ne kleine Abendrunde an.
Gute Besserung.
Wenn du wieder da bist können wir ja dann ne Grüngürtel Tour mit Abstecher zum Glühweinstand machen
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayTee (5. September 2017)

Hey Snowcrash, was ein Mist . Ich hoffe es geht schnell wieder. Ja unsere Tour war ganz gut, versuche die natürlich immer auszubauen.
Bin immer verfügbar @Bremse7... 
@TaT-2-Junkie GPS könnte ich mal gucken, dass ich ne Tour von meiner Uhr runter ziehe. Sonst kannst dich aber auch so mal einklinken.


----------



## flechte (6. September 2017)

@Snowcrash Gute Besserung!
Ich fahre in der kommenden dunklen Zeit auch wieder regelmäßig durch Grügü und Stadtwald !


----------



## Bremse7 (6. September 2017)

Hört sich doch top an. 
Hab zwar 3 Schicht. Aber vielleicht klappts ja spontan mal. Dann hänge ich mich dran.
"Regelmäßig" wäre genau das richtige für den Winterpokal
Kann nur keine Sprünge,Drops, Hinterrad versetzen u.s.w  ( Hardtailer und Halbanfänger)

Viele Grüße aus dem Kölner Norden
Kurt


----------



## Snowcrash (6. September 2017)

Danke euch, ich hoffe wirklich nur, dass bis November wieder alles ok ist. Dann noch viel Spaß im Grüngürtel!


----------



## JamesBong (12. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren ob hier jemand aus dem Raum richtung Köln Rath (51107) etc unterwegs ist, der hier vielleicht die ein oder andere Stelle im Wald kennt, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe. Vielleicht noch weiter ausgebaut bzw. noch im fahrbaren Zustand. Wir haben hier zwar auch schon angefangen, aber das Ganze ist noch recht klein und muss noch etwas größer werden.
Auch ohne bekannten Stellen vllt. sind hier ja ein paar Kollegen unterwegs die nicht alleine fahren wollen 

Gruß


----------



## Bremse7 (13. September 2017)

Moin JamesBong,
sorry Rath habe ich keine Ahnung.
Bin mehr im Kölner Norden linksrheinisch unterwegs und suche da im Moment was fahrbares.( Chorweiler, Worringer Bruch, Fühlingen u.s.w)
Aber mal zusammen ne Runde fahren ist doch "Länderübergreifend".
Rath ist bestimmt geil liegt doch direkt vorm Königsforst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. September 2017)

Rath?

Da bietet sich doch der Königsforst an. Ab Forsbach wird es dann Interessant. Tütberg, Valley oder Lüderich.


----------



## Bremse7 (15. September 2017)

Tütberg OK
Lüderich OK
Valley ?????????????
Wo ist das denn?

Gruß
Kurt


----------



## Schildbürger (16. September 2017)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Valley ?????????????
> Wo ist das denn?
> 
> Gruß
> Kurt


(Hope) Valley -> Hoffnungsthal


----------



## Bremse7 (16. September 2017)

Ah, hat Klick gemacht.
Merci


----------



## McFly77 (19. September 2017)

Starte meine Touren ab Dellbrück.
Wenns zeitlich passt kann man sich ja gerne mal zusammenschließen. Meine Standardrunden sind knappe 40 km lang und dauern meist 2 Stunden.


----------



## Bremse7 (20. September 2017)

Oh leck,
40 km 2 Std
Sorry,da kann ich noch nicht mithalten.


----------



## McFly77 (20. September 2017)

Nein Nein Nein
Ungefähre Angaben, kommt ja immer darauf an wo man fährt.


----------



## flechte (21. September 2017)

wem´s schmeckt:

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16614


----------



## JamesBong (21. September 2017)

Hi,

@Bremse7 
Ja da wäre ich dabei, genau liegt direkt am Königsforst, macht auch Recht viel Spaß dort zu fahren. Bin blöderweise aber momentan nur mit einem dirt von NS Bikes unterwegs, da halte ich leider keine 40km durch haha aber 1-2 Stunden damit durch den Wald machen auch Spaß obwohl nur single Speed as
Im Oktober sollte das Spindrift dann langsam Mal ankommen, dann bin ich auch für weitere Strecken bereit 

Gruß


----------



## Bremse7 (23. September 2017)

Hallo Flechte,

super perfekte Tour gestern. Inclusive.
1. Fahrtechnik Training
2.Material Workshop
3.Tolle Runde durch den Stadtwald
4.km Pöhlerei wieder nach Hause.

Danke für die Tips und die Unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (28. September 2017)

Gern geschehen! Bist gar kein Muffenkaiser !! Brauchst aber mal nen richtiges Bike... Bis demnächst!


----------



## Bremse7 (30. September 2017)

Erstmal versenkbare Sattelstütze. Dann für das neue Bike sparen ( nehme auch Nebenjobs an).
Und üben bis der Arzt kommt.
Denke das ich dann in drei Jahren mithalten kann


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2017)

Moin!
Bin seit September neu in Köln.
Habe die letzten Seiten mal grob überflogen und wäre daran interessiert mir mal von anderen den Grüngürtel/whatever zeigen zu lassen.
Kann mir noch nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass es hier "im Flachland" gute Trails gibt, lasse mich aber gern belehren 

Momentan habe ich aber "leider" nur den Crosser am Start.
Aber vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand der Lust hat mal ne Runde zusammen crossen zu gehn?


----------



## Bremse7 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Benderr,
Flechte und Showcrash bieten Touren durch den Grüngürtel auf LMB an.
Natürlich kann man das nicht mit den umliegenden Gebieten wie Bergisches oder Eifel vergleichen aber mal so mitten in der Woche ein Ründchen
drehen macht schon Schpasss. Und die zwei haben immer ein bis mehrere Schmankerl parat
Ansonsten: MTB Lev, Jokomen oder Opladener Bahnhofsbiker auf LMB wenns raus in die Pampas gehen soll.
Ist für mich persönlich aber noch ne Nummer zu anspruchsvoll mit denen zu fahren(  habe nur ein Hardtail, keine versenkbare Sattelstütze, keine Protektoren, nur befriedigende Fahrtechnik,) aber das wird noch

Viele Grüße


----------



## flechte (10. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit. Scheint ja halbwegs trocken zu bleiben :

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16631


----------



## flechte (14. Oktober 2017)

Wer mag: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16641

Vier lange Trails - zwei mit extrem positiven Abfahrtskoeffizienten


----------



## FranG (15. Oktober 2017)

flechte schrieb:


> Wer mag: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16641
> 
> Vier lange Trails - zwei mit extrem positiven Abfahrtskoeffizienten



Hammer-Tour heute - vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmn!


----------



## Bremse7 (15. Oktober 2017)

Boah,
sieht Hammer aus.


----------



## FranG (15. Oktober 2017)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Boah,
> sieht Hammer aus.


... und das war nur der Pausensnack. Die Trails waren noch viel leckärär!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (2. November 2017)

Hat jemand Lust morgen früh gegen 10.00 übern Lüderich zu düsen?


----------



## köllefornia (2. November 2017)

Sa/So wäre ich dabei.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## D2410 (4. November 2017)

.


----------



## !Conny! (10. November 2017)

https://mobil.express.de/koeln/koel...x-strecke---und-reisst-sie-gleich-ab-28822748

Feierabend! Bin schon lange nicht mehr im Stadtwald gewesen. Aber anscheinend wird da sukzessive der Wald nach hochgefährlichen Bauten durchforstet.


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2017)

Ne, 
der neue WAllride war einfach verdammt groß und auffällig...

War auch zuletzt da und habe einige Kids mit Eltern gesehen, die ihren Spaß hatten.

Geld und Platz gibt es halt meist nur für Fußball 

Grüße


----------



## Bremse7 (10. November 2017)

Kann doch alles nicht wahr sein

Scheint ja hochgradig kriminell zu sein so schnell wie die das platt gemacht haben.
Meine Hochachtung an die Erbauer.
War  bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (11. November 2017)

Leider immer wieder das gleiche.... Irgendwie raffen die Leutchen nicht das je größer und professioneller gebaut wird der Spot um so schneller platt gemacht wird. 
Schade um den Spot den es schon knapp 10 Jahre gab.
Fehlt ja nur noch der XL am A, der erstaunlicherweise schon relativ lang überlebt hat, und dann wars das in Köln.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2017)

ofi schrieb:


> Leider immer wieder das gleiche.... Irgendwie raffen die Leutchen nicht das je größer und professioneller gebaut wird der Spot um so schneller platt gemacht wird.
> Schade um den Spot den es schon knapp 10 Jahre gab.
> Fehlt ja nur noch der XL am A, der erstaunlicherweise schon relativ lang überlebt hat, und dann wars das in Köln.



Ja, sobald Bauten aus Fremdholz dazukommen ist dann zügig Feierabend. Dieser Wallride war das einzige Bauwerk, was von sämtlichen Wegen außen herum prima zu sehen war. Dazu noch vollkommen übertrieben und unnötig.


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2017)

Aber schon interessant, wie viele Leute sich jetzt hier im Forum und auch auf Facebook, als stille Nutzer und Liebhaber dieser Strecken outen. Wenn jeder von denen auch mal gelegentlich eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen würde, dann wären die abgerissenen Spots in zwei Wochen wieder da.


----------



## Bremse7 (11. November 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Aber schon interessant, wie viele Leute sich jetzt hier im Forum und auch auf Facebook, als stille Nutzer und Liebhaber dieser Strecken outen. Wenn jeder von denen auch mal gelegentlich eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen würde, dann wären die abgerissenen Spots in zwei Wochen wieder da.


Eins vor weg, gut finde ich die Aktion der Stadt nicht! Und kann den Unmut verstehen! Und bin da inhaltlich auf eurer Seite! 

Aber es wäre sehr dumm den Spot sehr zeitnah zu reaktivieren.... glaubst du etwas , das die stadt, den Spot nicht in den nächsten Wochen regelmäßig beobachten wird? Schon alleine um eventuelle Erbauer zur Kasse zu bitten...
Wie war das noch mit dem Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen?

 Mal ein halbes Jahr warten und dann vorsichtig wieder aktiv werden, kleiner und unauffälliger bauen... Und stückweise aufbauen.... Sonst ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Spot wieder platt gemacht wird!

Davon ab wenn die Stadt überwachen sollte, und jemanden beim Wiederaufbau erwischt, kann es schnell sehr teuer werden... Sprich die Abbruch Kosten müssen übernommen werden...


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Eins vor weg, gut finde ich die Aktion der Stadt nicht! Und kann den Unmut verstehen! Und bin da inhaltlich auf eurer Seite!
> 
> Aber es wäre sehr dumm den Spot sehr zeitnah zu reaktivieren.... glaubst du etwas , das die stadt, den Spot nicht in den nächsten Wochen regelmäßig beobachten wird? Schon alleine um eventuelle Erbauer zur Kasse zu bitten...
> Wie war das noch mit dem Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen?
> ...



Das ist mir alles durchaus klar. 
Mein Posting ist eher als ein grundsätzlicher Gedankengang zu werten.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das ist mir alles durchaus klar.
> Mein Posting ist eher als ein grundsätzlicher Gedankengang zu werten.


Ok klang wie ein Aufruf zum sofortigen Wiederaufbau  wie gesagt ich kann den Wunsch nach einem solchen Spot sehr gut verstehen! Leider übertreiben (Wallride)es einige dann wieder mit bekannten folgen...


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ok klang wie ein Aufruf zum sofortigen Wiederaufbau


Das wird sowieso nicht passieren weil: Alle fahren an den Spots, eine handvoll Leute baut.


----------



## ofi (12. November 2017)

nun ja, wenn die Erbauer immer nur größer, größer, größer wollen, macht das halt auch nicht so viel Spaß quasi den "Abriss" mit aufzubauen Ein paar Sachen hätten einfach so bleiben sollen wie sie waren, dann würden sie auch noch existieren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2017)

Wenn man in D nicht so bürokratisch kleinkarriert wäre, wäre es drissejal wie gross ein Wallride ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremse7 (12. November 2017)

Mal ne Frage.
macht man sich eigentlich Strafbar wenn man z.Bsp schreibt " Bin dabei".?
Vielleicht muss man mit solchen oder ähnlichen Beileidsbekundungen was vorsichtig sein.
Kann ja sein das "mitgehört" wird.


----------



## hardtails (12. November 2017)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> macht man sich eigentlich Strafbar wenn man z.Bsp schreibt " Bin dabei".?
> Vielleicht muss man mit solchen oder ähnlichen Beileidsbekundungen was vorsichtig sein.
> Kann ja sein das "mitgehört" wird.


----------



## Bremse7 (12. November 2017)

OK bin raus.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. November 2017)

Ihr solltet die Details in einer geschlossenen Gruppe diskutieren.
Zugang nur für persönlich Bekannte etc.


----------



## flechte (8. Dezember 2017)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand ausm Raum Kölle kurzfristig nen Entlüftungs-Set für Magura MT5/7 leihen oder hat zumindest die Schlauchtülle mit M5 Gewinde?

Hol es ab und bring nach zwei Stunden wieder  - das wär super!

Gruß Flechte


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hab ich. Südstadt.
Grüße


----------



## FranG (8. Dezember 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hab ich. Südstadt.
> Grüße


Oder aus Dellbrück...


----------



## Berti (14. Oktober 2019)

Hola! Geht hier eigentlich noch was?
Hätte ab November endlich mal wieder ein passendes Radel und größere Lust, ein bisschen in nächster Nähe rumzugurken


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Oktober 2019)

Wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2019)

Wäre auch dabei!
Grüße


----------



## PietAM (15. Oktober 2019)

Würde mich auch anschließen ...
Ride on!


----------



## Berti (15. Oktober 2019)

Nice! Dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich mir möglichst schnell ne ordentliche Enduroschüssel organisiere


----------



## Edged (16. Oktober 2019)

Berti schrieb:


> Nice! Dann seh ich mal zu, dass ich mir möglichst schnell ne ordentliche Enduroschüssel organisiere


Winter vor der Tür. Nimm 'nen Wok.


----------



## Berti (16. Oktober 2019)

Edged schrieb:


> Winter vor der Tür. Nimm 'nen Wok.


Ach, mit Schneebesen reicht mir auch erstmal ne Schüssel.


----------



## Berti (1. April 2020)

Moinsen!
Auch wenn jetzt nicht die allerbeste Zeit zum Radfahren ist... vielleicht hat ja dennoch jemand Lust, mal in einem Zweier-Grüppchen und mit Abstand eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

Alternativ – hat jemand Tipps für eher technische Spots zentral in Köln, um ein wenig Trial- und Street-angehaucht etwas zu üben? Also nette Mauern, evtl. einen Skatepark, der auch mit größerem Gerät Spaß macht, irgendwelche schicken (natürlichen) Kicker, irgendwelche Drops oder sowas? Auf dem Monte Scherbelino am Herkuleshaus gibts da schon zwei, drei kleine Spots, aber ich bräuchte langsam mal etwas Abwechslung, hehe.

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. April 2020)

Skatepark und so etwas sehe ich wie ein Spielplatz. Daher mein Tipp: lass es zur Zeit.


----------



## Bremse7 (1. April 2020)

Moin,
hab jetzt nicht viel mit Drops am Hut, suche aber mal einen Mitfahrer/Experten der sich für ein paar alte Flakstellungen interessiert um vielleicht später in Sachen Trial was draus zu machen. Hat also eher was mit Entdeckungsreise zu tun. Es geht definitiv in den Busch.
Gerne auch PN.
Grüßle


----------



## sibu (6. April 2020)

Zu geschlossenen Spielplätzen und Sportanlagen: Auch das Last-Minute-Biking hier ist derzeit aus demselben Grund geschlossen. Was bis später warten kann, sollte auch warten.


----------



## Bremse7 (6. April 2020)

Ja, so machen wir das.
Dann bes demnäx.
Bremse


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. Mai 2020)

Ganz schön eingeschlafen hier. Eigentlich schade bei einem bisher so großen Thread. Ist hier noch jemand aktiv? Würde gern andere Biker aus Köln kennenlernen, auch wenn das gerade nur in sehr eingeschränktem Maße geht.

Viele Grüße aus nem grünen Veedel


----------



## johnpaul (25. Mai 2020)

Moin, momentan scheint sogar recht viel zu gehen


----------



## Sturmvogel (25. Mai 2020)

Wo seid ihr denn in der Regel unterwegs?


----------



## MacMan (27. Mai 2020)

Würde mich auch gerne anschließen!


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. Mai 2020)

@MacMan

Bist Du direkt aus Köln? Der Grüngürtel ist quasi bei mir direkt um die Ecke. Für spontane schnelle Runden also optimal. 
Ansonsten drehe ich gern meine Runden bei Altenberg und Overath, oder auch am Glüder und Burgholz.


----------



## Sturmvogel (27. Mai 2020)

Ich werde im Sommer übrigens 40 Jahre alt ? und bin eher gemütlich unterwegs. Auch was die Kondition angeht ist noch viel Arbeit nötig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (28. Mai 2020)

Hi Sturmvogel!

Nächste Woche wird’s warm aber wir können gern mal ne Runde im Grüngürtel drehen. Vielleicht an Nachmittag/ Abend?
Ansonsten gern Stolperspots um Siegen und in der Eifel...


----------



## matzerium (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo, bin auch gerne (oft) um Köln unterwegs. Steige dafür entweder in die Bahn und fahre Richtung Wuppertal oder Richtung Eifel. Vll kann man ja mal im Grüngürtel ne Runde organisieren...Wäre top.


----------



## Sturmvogel (28. Mai 2020)

Klar. Nächste Woche soll super werden (Stand jetzt). Und bald sind ja Treffen draußen mit bis zu 10 Personen wieder erlaubt (natürlich kein Freifahrtsschein die sonstigen Maßnahmen nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen).
Können gern ne Runde im Grüngürtel drehen. 
Ansonsten hab ich derzeit auch unter der Woche tagsüber ggf. Zeit. 
Wenn's "weiter" weg gehen darf, finde ich die Gegend um Siegen oder auch Gummersbach auch toll.


----------



## Sturmvogel (28. Mai 2020)

@flechte

Was meinst Du denn mit "Stolperspots"?


----------



## flechte (8. Juni 2020)

Hi ! Schaue hier nicht so oft rein. Die Stellen die im Grüngürtel "was hergeben" abgrasen.


----------



## Sturmvogel (8. Juni 2020)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust ne Runde (bin da zeitlich flexibel) zu drehen?


----------



## öughm (1. Juli 2020)

Jemand von Euch Lust am Freitag nach Olpe oder zum Flowtrail Stromberg zu fahren?


----------



## Sturmvogel (1. Juli 2020)

Stromberg hört sich gut an. Bin nur leider nur eingeschränkt mobil (Bus und Bahn). 
Was gibt's denn in Olpe? Dachte der Park hat nur am Wochenende auf?


----------



## öughm (1. Juli 2020)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Stromberg hört sich gut an. Bin nur leider nur eingeschränkt mobil (Bus und Bahn).
> Was gibt's denn in Olpe? Dachte der Park hat nur am Wochenende auf?



Olpe hat diese Woche Fr bis So auf.

Wo kommst du denn genau her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sturmvogel (1. Juli 2020)

Ah, gerade auch gesehen. Freitag von 14-19. 

Bin aus Köln-Lindenthal. Und selbst? 
Kann mir meiner Karte halt unter der Woche nur im VRS-Gebiet und am Wochenende in ganz NRW fahren (so ne Aktion über die Ferienzeit). Könnte auch den ganzen Tag über nen Mitfahrer mitnehmen.


----------



## öughm (1. Juli 2020)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Ah, gerade auch gesehen. Freitag von 14-19.
> 
> Bin aus Köln-Lindenthal. Und selbst?
> Kann mir meiner Karte halt unter der Woche nur im VRS-Gebiet und am Wochenende in ganz NRW fahren (so ne Aktion über die Ferienzeit). Könnte auch den ganzen Tag über nen Mitfahrer mitnehmen.



Wohne direkt am Rudolfplatz - Auto wäre auch am Start.
Wie sind denn deine "Fahrskills"?


----------



## Sturmvogel (1. Juli 2020)

Hatte eh vor Freitag und Samstag das schöne Wetter zu nutzen und radeln zu gehen. Eigentlich hatte ich ne Endurotour um Siegen oder Gummersbach ins Auge gefasst. Gibt dort einfach ne Menge geiler und langer Trails. 
Lasse mich aber auch gern "inspirieren". Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was anderes ?


----------



## Sturmvogel (1. Juli 2020)

Na ja, bin eher nicht so krass unterwegs. Fahre zwar schon auch gern und öfter mal Park, aber meterweit fliegen und ballern mit offenen Bremsen lass ich dann doch lieber andere mit mehr Skills und möglichem Krankengeld machen ? Und selbst?


----------



## 130/100 (31. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte am Sonntag den Flowtrail in Siegen fahren. Wie ist der denn Vergleich mit Stromberg ?
Und hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Sturmvogel (31. Juli 2020)

130/100 schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Sonntag den Flowtrail in Siegen fahren. Wie ist der denn Vergleich mit Stromberg ?
> Und hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?



Moin Moin.

Ich persönlich finde den FT Siegen ganz ok, und es ist in letzter Zeit einiges verbessert worden. Trotzdem würde ich behaupten, dass Stromberg interessanter ist, vor allem wenn man den ganzen Tag dort fahren will, weil es 2 Stecken gibt und beide nettere Features haben. Was mir an Siegen auch weniger gut gefällt: einige Passagen sind sehr tretlastig/wenig flowig. 
Wenn, dann binde ich den FT in ne Tour mit ein, da es um Siegen extrem viele richtig gute (Enduro)Trails gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 130/100 (31. Juli 2020)

Sturmvogel schrieb:


> Wenn, dann binde ich den FT in ne Tour mit ein, da es um Siegen extrem viele richtig gute (Enduro)Trails gibt.



Danke für die Info! Hast Du einen konkreten Tourentipp um Siegen oder sogar einen gpx für mich?


----------



## FranG (5. September 2020)

Wenn ihr den Lüderich Golfplatz- oder den Hexenbaum Trail nochmals fahren möchtet, müsst ihr das morgen, Sonntag tun. Die Waldschrate haben schon alles abgesperrt, der Starthügel ist weg und ich denke ab Montag wird der gesamte Hexenbaum Bereich (auf Trailforks: Golf-Camber) abgeholzt und umgewühlt sein.
Der untere Teil des GolfplatzTrails ist schon komplett weg - einfach unfassbar...


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2020)

Sehr schade, danke für die Info!

Grüsse


----------



## Bremse7 (5. September 2020)

Verdammter Mist. Sehr, sehr schade. War ein toller Trail.
Wir trauern
Warum wird denn der Starthügel weggebaggert.


----------



## FranG (5. September 2020)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Warum wird denn der Starthügel weggebaggert.


Vielleicht ist das ein Teil der Erde, die benötigt wird, damit sie die Waldwege für die 30 Tonner Holztransporter einebnen können...  Ausserdem ist weiter oben der Traileingang mit Erde zugeschoben worden.


----------



## Bremse7 (10. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Info Lüderich/Königsforst
Katastrophe. Hier geht nicht mehr viel.
Lüderich DH total zerpflückt. Golf Camber gesperrt. Schweineweg gesperrt. Alle angrenzenden kleinen Trails zt. mit querliegenden Bäumen vom Forstamt verbarikadiert. Valley ist nicht betroffen.


----------



## Jajaja (10. Oktober 2020)

Ja, habe ich die Tage auch mit Entsetzen so erlebt. Einzig die Forsbacher Trails sind noch da.
Im eigentlichen KöFo sind eigentlich alle Trails versperrt worden oder gar für die LKWs geschottert worden. Lüderich war ich in letzter Zeit nicht.

Da müssen wir aber wohl die nächste Zeit mit leben. Der Borkenkäfer hat zusammen mit der extremen Trockenheit ganze Arbeit geleistet. Die Fichten sind weitgehend alle tot und müssen rausgeholt werden. Laubbäume sind auch zu einem großen Teil abgestorben.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich eh' immer ein schlechtes Gefühl im Wald. Es erschien mir immer recht gefährlich auf den Trails. Bäume waren nicht mehr kalkulierbar. Die fielen einfach um. Die Forstverwaltung hat nun wohl die Notbremse gezogen, damit niemand mehr in die Gefahrenzonen hineinkommt. 

Ich betrachte das nicht als 'Angriff' auf uns Beiker. Das sieht nach reiner Sicherheitsmaßnahme aus. 
Schuld haben wir alle mit unserem klimaverachtenden Handeln in den letzten 50 Jahren. Die Politik ist am Zuge drastisch zu handeln. So konsequent wie mit Covid 19.


----------



## FranG (10. Oktober 2020)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Laubbäume sind auch zu einem großen Teil abgestorben.


Ach ja? Schick mal Fotos...


Jajaja schrieb:


> Bäume waren nicht mehr kalkulierbar. Die fielen einfach um.


Reden wir vom gleichen Wald? Ich war diesen Sommer viel im KF und am Lüderich unterwegs. Habe aber keinen einzigen Baum gesehen, der "einfach umgefallen" ist. Nach Borkenkäferbefall passiert das wohl frühestens nach 3-4 Jahren - oder eben bei Sturm.


----------



## sibu (10. Oktober 2020)

FranG schrieb:


> Habe aber keinen einzigen Baum gesehen, der "einfach umgefallen" ist.


Im Siebengebirge sind alte Buchen bei leichtem Wind zerbrochen, z.B. am Pferdegalgenkreuz. Vermutet wird der Buchenkomplex.


----------



## Tyee2020 (15. November 2020)

Hey , Ich bin vor kurzem in die Kölner Innenstadt gezogen und such ein paar Trail die ohne Auto zu erreicen sind. Da es denke ich nicht viel Auswahl gibt bin ich offen für alle Schwierigkeitsgrade!
Gibt es überhaupt noch etwas hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## öughm (15. November 2020)

Tyee2020 schrieb:


> Hey , Ich bin vor kurzem in die Kölner Innenstadt gezogen und such ein paar Trail die ohne Auto zu erreicen sind. Da es denke ich nicht viel Auswahl gibt bin ich offen für alle Schwierigkeitsgrade!
> Gibt es überhaupt noch etwas hier?



Tyee? Propain Tyee  
Komme auch direkt aus der Innenstadt.


----------



## Tyee2020 (15. November 2020)

öughm schrieb:


> Tyee? Propain Tyee
> Komme auch direkt aus der Innenstadt.


Yes  liegt zwar noch im Lager von Propain, aber wird hoffentlich bald verschickt


----------



## Sturmvogel (15. November 2020)

Komme aus Lindenthal. In Köln selbst gibt's ein paar Spots zum Hüpfen. Ansonsten bieten Altenberg und Overath einige spaßige Trails (gut und "schnell" mit der Bahn erreichbar). Am Lüderich und Forsbach wurde ja in letzter Zeit viel platt gemacht.


----------



## RunningPumi (16. November 2020)

Du kannst auch die Aachener Str. gen Westen fahren, aus Köln raus und dann hinter Königsdorf finden sich tatsächlich "Berge" mit ein paar Trails - Königsdorfer Forst, Glessener Höhe, Abtsbusch, usw.


----------



## Dice8 (17. November 2020)

Von Köln aus kommt man mit dem Rad auch problemlos nach Altenberg, Hoffnungsthal, Overath, etc. Das ist dann natürlich eher eine Tagestour aber geht.


----------



## CollectiveFan (17. November 2020)

Wohne ebenfalls Köln Innenstadt. Altenberg kann ich auch empfehlen. Da gibt es einiges! Vor allem (aber nicht nur) eher steile technische Trails. Leider mit der Bahn nicht zu erreichen. Und wenn ich da hin pedaliere bleiben mir nicht viele Abfahrten 😂 In Köln kenne ich eigentlich gar keine trails. Zumindest keine die bergab gehen. Lediglich ein paar jump lines im oberen Stadtwald.


----------



## CollectiveFan (17. November 2020)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die Aachener Str. gen Westen fahren, aus Köln raus und dann hinter Königsdorf finden sich tatsächlich "Berge" mit ein paar Trails - Königsdorfer Forst, Glessener Höhe, Abtsbusch, usw.


Danke für den Tipp! Kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## matzerium (20. November 2020)

Wohne auch in der innenstadt. Wenn es nicht zuviel Aufwand ist, einfach in die SBahn vom HBF / Bahnhof-West oder Bahnhof-Süd Richtung Wuppertal / Eifel...Da gibt es einiges und geht wirklich schnell


----------



## Bremse7 (28. November 2020)

Hexenbaumtrail Lüderich nun aufgrund der Stecklinsetzaktion komplett verbarrikadiert,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CollectiveFan (29. November 2020)

Gestern zufällig entdeckt, dass man im Cranachwäldchen am Rhein ein paar ganz nette Runde drehen kann. Als Trail würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, aber für eine kleine Herbstrunde ist es ganz schön.


----------



## Bremse7 (29. November 2020)

Als Alternative zum Cranachwäldchen. Kleine Trainingsrunde in der City . Beste Uphills Innerstädtisch und was Bergab ( paar Treppen und die Mini,Mini Trails direkt zur Inneren runter sind schon lustig): MONT KLAMOTT.
Naja immerhin 72 m hoch und der Anstieg direkt neben der Quadertreppe und der Uphill eine Schneise weiter sind ganz knackig. 
Oder was weiter weg von der City. Runde vom Longericher Nordpark, Longericher Trümmerberg über den BMX Track zum Nüssi und zurück.
Villll Schppasss


----------



## CollectiveFan (29. November 2020)

Musste erstmal gucken wo der Mont Klamott sein soll  😅 Der Herkulesberg also! Ja, da sammel ich auch gerne ein paar Höhenmeter. Wusste nur nie wie viele! Also 10x hoch gleich 700 hm. Das gibt Motivation! Merci.


----------



## Bremse7 (29. November 2020)

Nicht ganz richtig. Da Köln schon 50 m hoch liegt sammelst du lediglich 22 hm ein.


----------



## CollectiveFan (29. November 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt kamen mir 72 hm auch ein bisschen viel vor. Aber 22 hm 🤨 Das scheint mir dann doch ein bisschen wenig. Von der Inneren diese Rampe hoch sind doch mehr als 22 hm, oder?


----------



## Bremse7 (29. November 2020)

Dann fahr  mal den Weg neben den Steinquadern oder die Schneise daneben hoch da sind die 22 hm echt knackig. Sind aber wirklich nur 22 hm. Auf Strava getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyee2020 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ist hier ein Kölner der Zufällig noch ein Paar FOX 36 und/oder X2 Volumen Spacer rumliegen hat und loswerden will?


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Januar 2021)

Für alle die aus der Stadt raus wollen:
Bus Linie 434 von Mülheim nach Odenthal.





						Linien-Details
					






					www.vrs.de
				




Oder Straßenbahn Linie 4 von Bocklemünd bis Endhaltestelle Leverkusen / Dünnwald.





						Linien-Details
					






					www.vrs.de
				




Die lassen sich auch kombinieren.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2021)

Da bist du aber je nach Einstieg "endlos" unterwegs und im Bus ist Platz für ein Fahrrad, keiner wenn ein Kinderwagen drin ist. Lieber ab HBF bis Leverkusen Opladen, dann schöne Anfahrt durch Wiembachtal z.B. nach Altenberg.


----------



## CollectiveFan (3. Januar 2021)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen im Königsdorfer Forst (ungleich Königsforst!). Mit der S-Bahn nach Frechen-Knöigsdorf. Super flott.  Da gibts ein paar nette trails/Wege und am Ostrand ein paar Sprünge die cool sind. Sonst aber klar XC Gebiet dort. Enduro ist unterfordert.

Selbst noch nie gemacht, aber mit dem Regio nach Lohmar, Honrath Bf ist wohl auch ne Option. Da gibts einige Trails rund ums Naafbachtal. Wenn man Trailforks glauben darf musste im letzten Herbst aber vieles dran glauben (Waldarbeiten).


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2021)

So ist es. Leider.


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2021)

CollectiveFan schrieb:


> Selbst noch nie gemacht, aber mit dem Regio nach Lohmar, Honrath Bf ist wohl auch ne Option. Da gibts einige Trails rund ums Naafbachtal. Wenn man Trailforks glauben darf musste im letzten Herbst aber vieles dran glauben (Waldarbeiten).


Honrath liegt an der "üblichen" Overath Tour.


----------



## CollectiveFan (4. Januar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Honrath liegt an der "üblichen" Overath Tour.


Kenne ich leider noch nicht 😬 Rechtsrheinisch war ich bis jetzt nur um Altenberg und im Königsforst unterwegs. Altenberg ist bahntechnisch etwas blöd zu erreich für die „schnelle Feierabendrunde“. Daher will ich mich in der Region Overath/Siegburg mal umschauen und versuche herauszufinden welche trails da noch existieren.


----------



## Scombrus (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe eine interessante Pressemitteilung der Stadt Köln gefunden. Weiß jemand, was das für ein Verein oder Gelände sein könnte?


"Mountainbike-Parcours im Stadtwald​[....]
Da die Stadt den Bedarf nach solchen Freizeitaktivitäten sieht [...] gibt es Bestrebungen, alternative Flächen zu finden und anzubieten. So konnte beispielsweise eine geeignete Fläche in Köln-Longerich ausfindig gemacht werden, die in diesem Jahr mit Unterstützung eines ehrenamtlichen Vereins hergerichtet werden soll."
Quelle: Homepage der Stadt Köln


----------



## CollectiveFan (29. Januar 2021)

Zu der Pressemitteilung fällt mir Vieles ein, aber dafür gibts hier genug andere threads. Bzgl. des Vereins: es muss ja kein mtb Verein sein. Mir ist auch keiner bekannt. Evt. handelt es sich einfach um einen Verein zur Förderung von Freizeitanlagen oder Kindern. o.Ä.


----------



## Bremse7 (3. Februar 2021)

in der Print Ausgabe vom KstA: evtl. Fort IIb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnpaul (5. Februar 2021)

Scombrus schrieb:


> Ich habe eine interessante Pressemitteilung der Stadt Köln gefunden. Weiß jemand, was das für ein Verein oder Gelände sein könnte?
> 
> 
> "Mountainbike-Parcours im Stadtwald​[....]
> ...



Die Stadt bzw. das Amt für Landschaftspflege und Grünflächen beweist hier zum wiederholten Male wenig Fingerspitzengefühl. Dies ist auch mehrere Gründen sehr bedauerlich adressiert aber in diesem Forum sicher nicht die Richtigen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Mehrzahl der mitlesenden für eine Legalisierung und Kanalisierung von stadtnahen Strecken stimmen würde. Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt ein Knackpunkt eben jener Legalisierung in der Art und Weise wie die Community mit der Stadt kommuniziert. Solange die Stadt kein genaues Bild unseres Sportes hat (siehe Begrifflichkeit wie BMX Parcours, etc) und nicht miteinander geredet wird kommt es vermutlich zu keinem Konsens. Es Bedarf sehr vielen Gesprächen und Begehungen um dies zu vermitteln (Erfahrungen aus Koblenz/ Innsbruck). Bei Bedarf dürfen interessierte gerne kommenden Montag zu Clubhouse kommen. Dort werden neben anderen Themen auch eben jene Probleme im Diskurs mit Journalisten und Profis (Ex-Profis) besprochen https://www.joinclubhouse.com/event/xnKkabY3

Sehr spannend wäre es die Gesamtheit der Mtb Community Köln zu Erfassung deren Bedürfnisse zu eruieren und dann mit konkreten Vorschlägen an die Stadt heran zu treten.


----------



## Bremse7 (5. Februar 2021)

Denke mal das die IG Köln vom DIMB an dem Thema dran ist.


----------



## johnpaul (5. Februar 2021)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Denke mal das die IG Köln vom DIMB an dem Thema dran ist.


Das wäre wünschenswert. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Erbauer der dirt lines jemals von der Dimb gehört haben und umgekehrt vermutlich ebenso andere Interesse bestehen. Diese Diversität innerhalb der Community wird meines Wissens nach aktuell nicht erfasst oder repräsentiert. Die Dimb`ler sind in der Regel gestandene Erwachsene die mit eigenem Auto etc. aus Köln rausfahren. Die kreativen aus dem Stadtwald sind meines Wissens nach eher Schüler ohne die Möglichkeit Köln groß zu verlassen.


----------



## Tyee2020 (15. Februar 2021)

Hey war jemand die letzten Tage im Königsforst und kann berichten ob es sich momentan lohnt?


----------



## Dice8 (15. Februar 2021)

Tyee2020 schrieb:


> Hey war jemand die letzten Tage im Königsforst und kann berichten ob es sich momentan lohnt?


Hat es sich jemals gelohnt? 🤔
Der Königsforst war zumindest für mich immer nur der Weg bzw. die Durchquerung zum Lüderich.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Februar 2021)

Lohnt sich halt wirklich nur für die sandigen "Abfahrten" Richtung Lüderich. Vor ein paar Tagen "lohnte" es sich, weil der Boden gefroren war, jetzt dürfte es die übliche Winterpampe geben.


----------



## Bremse7 (3. März 2021)

Stadt Köln plant neuen Dirt-Track auf Fußballplatz in Longerich
					

Köln-Longerich – Der mythologische Sisyphos hätte im Äußeren Grüngürtel seine helle Freude. An mehreren Stellen in den Wäldern rund um den Adenauerweiher haben Mountainbike- und BMX-Freunde immer wieder ihren Hindernisparcours errichtet. Häufig sie...




					www.ksta.de
				




  Dann warten wir mal wieder lange, lange, sehr lange Zeit ab


----------



## Bremse7 (18. Juni 2021)

Und nochmal in diesem Thread.
So, der nächste Spot ist abgebaggert.
Der kleine Dirtpark am Mili/ Nüssensberger
existiert nicht mehr. 
Stadt zieht das was sie angedroht haben wohl jetzt konsequent durch.
War die logische Konsequenz von dem wahnsinnigen gebuddel der neuen Heerscharen.

Grüße 
Bremse


----------



## Bremse7 (18. Juni 2021)

Noch ein paar Dokus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (20. Juni 2021)

Na, da sieht es in Pulheim besser aus:








						Stadt prüft Standorte: Pulheimer Jugend kämpft für Bikepark
					

Pulheim – Sie biken für ihr Leben gern. Da es in der näheren Umgebung noch keinen Bikepark gibt, der für sie gut erreichbar wäre, haben Pulheimer Jugendliche die Initiative ergriffen. Sie entwickelten den „Pulheimer Bikepark“ und trugen ihre Projek...




					mobil.ksta.de


----------



## Snowcrash (22. Juni 2021)

CollectiveFan schrieb:


> Gestern zufällig entdeckt, dass man im Cranachwäldchen am Rhein ein paar ganz nette Runde drehen kann. Als Trail würde ich das nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, aber für eine kleine Herbstrunde ist es ganz schön.



Das Cranachwäldchen ist seit Jahren Teil meiner Rheinrunde und war immer gut befahrbar. Mittlerweile sieht es da jetzt schon seit Längerem, bestimmt so einem knappen halben Jahr, aus als hätten dort ein paar Riesen Mikado mit Baumstämmen gespielt. Das nur noch mal so zur Erinnerung, dass der Feind hier mitliest.


----------



## Bremse7 (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo Kölner Community,
es geht also tatsächlich los im alten Fußballstadion in Longerich. Die ersten offiziellen Erdarbeiten sind im Gange.
Ich bin von den Socken was der Verein Trails59 e.V mit der Stadt ausgehandelt hat. Das müssen extreme Verhandlungen gewesen sein. Absolute Hochachtung meinerseits. Da wurde wirklich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Habe direkt die 10 Euro Mitgliedschaft beantragt auch wenn ich kein Dirt, BMXler bin. Das ist es Allemal wert. Geht mal auf die Seite. Tolles Konzept. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.
Grüße Bremse


----------



## mikolaus (1. Juni 2022)

Bremse7 schrieb:


> Hallo Kölner Community,
> es geht also tatsächlich los im alten Fußballstadion in Longerich. Die ersten offiziellen Erdarbeiten sind im Gange.
> Ich bin von den Socken was der Verein Trails59 e.V mit der Stadt ausgehandelt hat. Das müssen extreme Verhandlungen gewesen sein. Absolute Hochachtung meinerseits. Da wurde wirklich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Habe direkt die 10 Euro Mitgliedschaft beantragt auch wenn ich kein Dirt, BMXler bin. Das ist es Allemal wert. Geht mal auf die Seite. Tolles Konzept. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.
> Grüße Bremse


Krass, das ist ja echt mega. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das hier bei uns möglich ist. Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich finde auch, dass man das unterstützen muss. 
Wohne zwar ein bisschen außerhalb von Köln, aber dafür fahre ich gerne in die Stadt. 
Der Plan auf der Seite von denen zeigt ja ein Projekt, welches einer Großstadt würdig ist.


----------

